# Newbies: Introduce yerselves HERE



## PlatyPius

*RBR Newbies: Introduce yerselves HERE*

Since it was pointed out - in a 7 year old thread that was dredged up - that there is no "Intro" thread for n00bs to the site, how about doing so here?


----------



## Wadl

*Get up*
*cough*
Hi, my name is Mathieu, and... I am a newb.

I used to race mtn bike 15 years ago.. now that I have a little boy, 5 months old, I need to get back in shape and to be honest, the precious quiet time it gives me is great !


----------



## kml

Hi, my name is Kurt. I am a professional firefighter, amateur photographer and general bike nut. I spent the last few years working in a shop part time till the birth of my daughter who is now 9 months old. I have been cycling for almost twenty years now and like most have been on again off again with the bike. Now with my daughter I find it is a great way to get out and relax. It is nice to have a little quiet time. I really miss wrenching in the shop but the upside is I have lots more time for riding. Hope to get to know some of you and contribute to the forum a bit.


----------



## jwskaterboy

I just got into cycling over the summer and i love it. I am starting young considering i am only14. I am open to any tips or suggestions just message me


----------



## Touch0Gray

my name is T0G and i have a cycling problem........


----------



## PlatyPius

Touch0Gray said:


> my name is T0G and i have a cycling problem........



I'm a member of an eating club and have a cycling disorder...


----------



## Aindreas

Hey mods, can we get a sticky here plz?


----------



## robdamanii

Hi. I'm Rob.

I'm a member of a drinking club with a cycling problem. I'm a grump asshat. I brew beer, ride bikes and generally have a dim view of humanity.

Narf.


----------



## ooskyoome

My name is Andrew. I buy bike stuff on the Internet and LBS. Trek bikes are ok with me. Cx bikes on MTB trails are fine, but don't get self righteous. Lance probabably is a doper and a jerk, but I still liked watching him win.


----------



## Aindreas

ooskyoome said:


> My name is Andrew. I buy bike stuff on the Internet and LBS. Trek bikes are ok with me. Cx bikes on MTB trails are fine, but don't get self righteous. *Lance probabably is a doper and a jerk*, but I still liked watching him win.


:nono:

IBTM

No talk of doping outside the doping forum. n00b.


----------



## MrClean

I'm Matt, and I'm starting to hate bike shops, online and locally.

It seems my LBS isn't interested in selling me a bike (long story), and I've had 2 screwups with online retailers in the past week on bike purchases.

Looking for a good deal on a carbon bike with SRAM Force to do some training on before my MTB season starts

Oh, and I don't have a cycling or drinking/eating problem (still in denial)


----------



## Eagle_11

From Louisiana noob to the cycling world


----------



## qatarbhoy

My name's Qat R. Bhoy and I'm a Trek addict. I've bought five, just got #6 under warranty and still have two in my stable. I'm now trying to wean myself off using BMC. I am also hooked on chamois cream and Lounge jerseys.


----------



## Aindreas

qatarbhoy said:


> I am also hooked on chamois cream and Lounge jerseys.


Chamois cream is a gateway drug to embrocation.


----------



## SWTitan

My cycling problem started off with a few harmless rides with friends, but has now has transformed into a daily obsession trying to find that next ride...


----------



## robdamanii

Dude, embro is the sheeeeeit!

And my lounge jerseys are cursed.


----------



## levendi1234

hey im new to cycling loving it so far we'll see how long it lasts... lol


----------



## levendi1234

what is chamois cream?


----------



## levendi1234

sorry guys need to post 5 replies before i can start a thread


----------



## levendi1234

four 4


----------



## levendi1234

5 five


----------



## Wyatt963

Hello all, I'm a neewb, oh I'm only kidding, been riding since 1982, but since I never raced, and never joined bike group, officially I'm a neewb. I just enjoy riding for the sake of riding, have no desire to race, or ride in a large group. I don't mind if that is what other cyclists enjoy doing, I just really enjoy going solo, kind of my own form of meditation, and recharge the old batteries after dealing with raising a family.


----------



## Harry John

*Hello Guys*

Hi friends,
my name is harry i am new to this site, I'm a big cycling fan and have been for a long while


----------



## ecub

Shouldn't this belong in the Beginners section?


----------



## Quillback424

*Been cycling 60 years but new to the forum*

Started with a Schwinn at 7 in Pittsburgh. Ran in to some fellow on my first ride and been running in to things ever since. Now have a Trek hybrid and a 64cm Specialized Secteur Comp. I'm a Clydsdale. Used to just ride to work and the store now I try to ride 15 miles at 15 mph daily. Live in Central Florida next to a 15 mile (round trip) bike trail. Fun. Hi.


----------



## Joel.

Hi everyone. Just started on the roadie for training after years on the MTB.


----------



## PlatyPius

ecub said:


> Shouldn't this belong in the Beginners section?


Not everyone new to the site is new to cycling - so, no.


----------



## stanseven

Hi, I'm Stan.

I've been riding a long time and have a number of bikes including my latest cyclocross.


----------



## PlatyPius

stanseven said:


> Hi, I'm Stan.
> 
> I've been riding a long time and have a number of bikes including my latest cyclocross.


Do you have 7 bikes or is one of your bikes a Seven?

Or maybe you have 5 kids. Hmmm....


----------



## tihsepa

Hi,

I like to ride my bike.


----------



## PlatyPius

tihsepa said:


> Hi,
> 
> I like to ride my bike.



Sometimes you drive me apesh*t...


----------



## robdamanii

I eat a lot.


----------



## Mute

Hi. New to this forum, though not to biking. Most of my biking in the pat decade has been mostly off road. Too many idiot drivers here in L.A., though I plan on ramping up my on road time. Hope to learn some more from everyone here and get back on the streets.


----------



## Don4

Hi!

My name is Don and I am a cyclist with a bacon problem. I already have enough posts to start a thread, and even to post pictures!

I have bikes made of steel, aluminum, and carbon fiber, and components made by Suntour, SRAM, and soon, Campagnolo. I do not have Shimano. But my wife does...and it has those push buttons too. There's no hope for her. 

I like my bikes with two wheels. And saddles. Well, just one per bike.

Thanks!


----------



## Coolhand

Aindreas said:


> Hey mods, can we get a sticky here plz?


Done- welcome to RBR new posters! :thumbsup:


----------



## MikeWMass

I'm pushing 60 (hard!), rode bikes as a kid in NH, then rode a lot in the 70's when10 speed meant something different, in RI and CA. Started riding casually in the 90's on my 70's bike in MD and MA. I bought a new bike in 2006 (Lemond Zurich, last year of the "spine bikes"), and took off. I ride on the road, nothing organized, usually 50-70 miles. I run during the week (don't have enough time to do meaningful rides and not into intervals) and in the winter (when I also sk)i. Usually do 2-3K miles per year. Less this year because I crashed at 40 mph and fractured C7, which grounded me for about 10 weeks! I'm back on the bike. I really enjoy riding, but am not into the competetive aspects (not that I would be competetive even if I were into it!)
I have been lurking for 4-5 years, and have learned (and continue to learn) a lot from these forums.


----------



## Peanya

OP should post a link to my public service announcement.


----------



## AnnT

Hey, new here too. I love cycling for fitness and to test my nerves (country roads = trucks; town = oblivious drivers.) I'm a freelance writer and editor and am researching the six day races at velodromes that used to be a big deal here and in Europe. If anyone knows anything about the races or velodromes or has any stories, I'd love to hear them.


----------



## Aindreas

I'm Aindreas.

I actually don't give a **** about bikes, I'm just really lonely and this place gives me the illusion I have friends and interesting hobbies.


----------



## DTapping-Zombies

*hello from houston*

howdy, new to to the site here. had 2 bikes... a trek madone 5.2 and a specialized s-works stumpjumper fsr. sold the madone recently so i'm looking for a replacement.


----------



## whodge256

*Hello from Gadsden AL*

Got a road bike this summer. Bought a road bike to get exercise during the week when I couldn't ride my Mtn Bike. Now I enjoy my road bike as much as my mountain bike. I got hooked up with a great group of local roadies who are very welcoming to us "road newbies." 

Wes


----------



## JoeyC

*Greetings*

I am the new guy on this site. I look forward to talking with all of you about life and all things bicycles.

Question: How do I insert an image. I don't quite understand the url part. If I am selecting from my photos on my computer, how would I do that? Thanks to anyone who can help me with this.


----------



## Touch0Gray

tihsepa said:


> Hi,
> 
> I like to ride my bike.


you a fat bottomed girl?


----------



## Touch0Gray

Aindreas said:


> I'm Aindreas.
> 
> I actually don't give a **** about bikes, I'm just really lonely and this place gives me the illusion I have friends and interesting hobbies.


yer delusional...................................

fun ain't it!


----------



## T K

Never really introduced myself. 
I'm a former Marine and Hells Angel, current roadie (last 5 years). Those who knew me can't believe it. Those who know me can't either. Then I show them my tats and a few pictures.
Two wheels is two wheels.


----------



## texasnewb

I was going to ask what things like NNC and IBTM and lownje meant...and how many poasts and/or how much cycling experience were required to shed n00b status...but I looked up the answers instead...do I get bonus points for that? 

I don't understand why everybody asks if Trek makes good bikes, obviously if L.A. won all those TDFs completely clean Trek must make the best bikes on the planet. Right?


----------



## Pitts Pilot

Hey - new here.

I started mountain biking in '83 as a highschool kid when a Stumpjumper with some crazy, ralaxed geometry was just about all there was. I made fun of road bikers all through my young adult life as I grew up in Boulder. I moved overseas for a while and didn't bike much. I decided to do a triathlon in Boulder over a summer, so bought a road bike. Now now I live in Taiwan and the road biking on the steep mountain roads is amazing. I never thought it would happen, but I started to think of myself as a road biker. I joined this forum and I now stand corrected. I am NOT a road biker. I'm just a mountain biker with no good trials around, so I ride alone on the steepest roads I can find in those silly road biker clothes with gears that aren't low enough. I do look pretty damn good though.


----------



## qatarbhoy

> _I was going to ask what things like NNC and IBTM and lownje meant...and how many poasts and/or how much cycling experience were required to shed n00b status...but I looked up the answers instead...do I get bonus points for that?
> 
> I don't understand why everybody asks if Trek makes good bikes, obviously if L.A. won all those TDFs completely clean Trek must make the best bikes on the planet. Right? _


Yes, you do get bonus points for not being lazy, and looking up answers instead. That doesn't mean you should be afraid to ask - just bear in mind some people here have seen the same questions _many_ times before.

As for Treks being good bikes, stick around a while (especially in Teh Lownge) and you'll understand. The Lounge _is_ a clique - but everyone's invited.


----------



## robdamanii

texasnewb said:


> I was going to ask what things like NNC and IBTM and lownje meant...and how many poasts and/or how much cycling experience were required to shed n00b status...but I looked up the answers instead...do I get bonus points for that?
> 
> I don't understand why everybody asks if Trek makes good bikes, obviously if L.A. won all those TDFs completely clean Trek must make the best bikes on the planet. Right?


 Looking up the answers will probably actually net you a gold star.


----------



## mykell9999

Hi,

My name is Mike and I am in Toronto. Always wanted to ride bikes but could never afford one till now. I recently bought a 2011 Giant Defy Advanced1 in November. I have ridden my bike exactly 3 times. First 2 rides I didn't have the right cold weather gear and had to go home in defeat. ( I am from the Philippines, where 24 degrees Celcius is considered a cold day ) My third ride which was this morning, I had everything I needed. Long sleeve base layer, long sleeve Gore Jersey, PI jacket, cycling bibs, tights, gloves, helmet and a balaclava. It was perfect and I just rode .....then rode some more, till I finally got good and lost around the Don Valley bike trails. I encountered 3 other road cyclists who either waved or said hi to me. I had a blast but had to cut short my ride as I had to be home before noon. I got home at 12:15 pm, ( exactly 45 min late ) I had a big grin on my face even though my wife yelled at me and refused to talk to me the entire way to Pickering where my son has a swim meet this afternoon. We weren't late for the swim meet, I still have a silly grin on my face, my wife still only answers me in monosyllables........none of that matters, I can't wait for my next ride. 

Mike


----------



## cnw20

Howdy, I'm Chris, live in upstate NY and have been riding for 2 years. I currently have a 2007 Fuji Touring bike that I love but am looking to upgrade to Ultegras, or at least 105s, and have been looking for used bikes on eBay. Found a 2009 Allez Sport with 105s, a 2004 Trek 1500 with Ultegras and a 2003 Specialized Allez Comp Cr-Mo 18 so far.........


----------



## robdamanii

Where in upstate?


----------



## cnw20

Schenectady - a bit too cold to ride today


----------



## flightcanadian

*Hi*

Hi, new here.


----------



## climbinthebigring

Hi, 

I'm faster than you.


----------



## Louiev

Louie' the name. Riding around Santa Monica Bay is the game. I've learned a lot on this site. Thanks!


----------



## CABGPatchKid

Hi, yes, I am new here. I’ve read the forum for awhile. I decided to join and start posting so I can look at the pictures. 
I've ridden fairly consistently the last 16 years, so not new to cycling, but still learning.


----------



## cda 455

#75; Clemente; nose guard; Penn State


----------



## ClayFranklin

Nice to find this site.
My name is Clay Franklin and I've been riding about 50 years. Just for fun.
I'm starting to pick up the distance and frequency of riding.
I'm working up the courage to get clip in pedals and give it a try.


----------



## Amore Di Strada

Hey all you velosophs out there!
I´m new to this forum and mainly interest in custom build steel and titanium frames and handbuilt wheels. I`ve come across this forum while researching on ceramic coated rims. I am NOT a fan of carbon frames!

I´m a 31 year old guy from Germany and I´ve been road bikes since 2005. I´m also a big cycling fan in general, especially road racing. I do some racing on low amateur level myself. 

Feel free to ask more questions if you like.


----------



## wesb321

Hi, I'm Wes. I work 3 jobs and live in AR. I have been riding 7 days a week for a few years now and am planning to make the 2012 RAGBRAI just to hang out with a girl who doesn't even like me that much;:cornut


----------



## Pitts Pilot

mykell9999 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My name is Mike and I am in Toronto. Always wanted to ride bikes but could never afford one till now. I recently bought a 2011 Giant Defy Advanced1 in November. I have ridden my bike exactly 3 times. First 2 rides I didn't have the right cold weather gear and had to go home in defeat. ( I am from the Philippines, where 24 degrees Celcius is considered a cold day ) My third ride which was this morning, I had everything I needed. Long sleeve base layer, long sleeve Gore Jersey, PI jacket, cycling bibs, tights, gloves, helmet and a balaclava. It was perfect and I just rode .....then rode some more, till I finally got good and lost around the Don Valley bike trails. I encountered 3 other road cyclists who either waved or said hi to me. I had a blast but had to cut short my ride as I had to be home before noon. I got home at 12:15 pm, ( exactly 45 min late ) I had a big grin on my face even though my wife yelled at me and refused to talk to me the entire way to Pickering where my son has a swim meet this afternoon. We weren't late for the swim meet, I still have a silly grin on my face, my wife still only answers me in monosyllables........none of that matters, I can't wait for my next ride.
> 
> Mike


This dud gets my vote as best newbie. He gets it. AND - awesome first bike. (I am biased on that one.)


----------



## qatarbhoy

Pitts Pilot said:


> This dud gets my vote as best newbie. He gets it. AND - awesome first bike. (I am biased on that one.)


Those are definitely plus points, however, you must then deduct 1,000,000 points (each) for the following infractions, viz. 1. living in Canada, 2. claiming some roadies waved at him (EITHER a blatant lie OR pathetic non-elitist pwick roadies are on the loose), 3. cutting short his ride (if your wife will only use monosyllables anyway, why not go for the win and ride till she won't speak to you at all). :thumbsup:


----------



## robdamanii

cnw20 said:


> Schenectady - a bit too cold to ride today


Hit the Catskills when it warms up. There are some soul crushing routes out there.


----------



## blacklodge

new lady here, in the gender minority.
have been riding bikes.. well, since I was about 8, but didn't really get "into it" till 2007. enjoyed it enough i started racing in '09.
i work part time at a LBS. go to community college for a couple classes. just started a new cycling team with my roommate to get some sponsorship for us and a few of our friends, cuz poor/mostly student 20-somethings with a bike racing habit.


----------



## Coldfrogman

I'm Jason - new to posting but not cycling. Been commuting year-round for years (Rocky Mountain RC-50, disks & studs for winter) but haven't been on my road bike (Rocky Mountain TurboSC) or mtb (RMB Element) much since I have had kids. I like to build/restore bikes as much as I like to ride. Currently working on a chrome single-speed 1983 Mongoose mtn. bike (gorgeous bike - any buyers out there?) and a 1963 Schwinn tandem (my 6 year-old daughter loves it, even though she can't reach the pedals). 
Sheldon Brown is my hero - taught me more about bikes than anyone....


----------



## Caadmandu

Hi, started riding in Aug 2011. Bought a caad 9 and really like it. I'm a 57 yr old male and really want to get into riding more and like the forum but would like to see a 50+ post or link so I could get advice from someone my age to what a guy does to get in great riding shape and just how good we can be at this age. I'm trying to lose weight and all but of course my body doesn't respond as quick as I would like so it would be nice to get advise from the old guy's who are in the same boat or have been through it. In the mean time the forum is great and I alway's look forward to checking it out daily!


----------



## neilether

Have been looking at this forum for quite some time. I ride recreationally both road and mountain.


----------



## drrignell

I have loved biking since my very first memories. Nowadays my first "dirt park" (a limestone-quarry dump place filled with different colored chemical dumps) is the bridge head of one big bridge. Albeit with a nice bike path.

I ride a 38 km commute 3 times a week and have a problem with sitting to far forward on the saddle that I intend to solve before all my child producing abilities are gone. I also ride to every part of my city, whenever I get the chance. 

I ride a 93´ carbon roadbike, a 96´ aluminium GT MTB and some 17 kg triple geared steel behomoth that took me right through the swedish winter and has not seen proper service for years. The latter still only adds a a few percent on my commute time, so I am obviously doing something right.


----------



## mykell9999

qatarbhoy said:


> Those are definitely plus points, however, you must then deduct 1,000,000 points (each) for the following infractions, viz. 1. living in Canada, 2. claiming some roadies waved at him (EITHER a blatant lie OR pathetic non-elitist pwick roadies are on the loose), 3. cutting short his ride (if your wife will only use monosyllables anyway, why not go for the win and ride till she won't speak to you at all). :thumbsup:


Err...what's wrong with living in Canada?


----------



## catlikeone

Cat, expert in making laying down the bike look casually deliberate.

Seriously, I join Blacklodge in being a poor female college student. Been riding almost a year commuting and road biking with the boys. I plan to come back from injury and using this year to ready myself for Crash 4 racing with my city's local women's team.


----------



## Muahdib

Possibly new roadie. Veteran Mountain biker. Wanting to get a road bike for training purposes and I just love to ride. Been checking things out and getting info for my first road bike.


----------



## btompkins0112

Hi, 

New to this site, not to cycling or cycling forums (weight weenies). Live/ride in and around Jackson, MS.

Brad


----------



## The Missus

New here in this forum, but certainly not new, heeheehee


http://forums.roadbikereview.com/lounge/ta-da-missus-168672.html


----------



## Aindreas

The Missus said:


> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/lounge/ta-da-missus-168672.html


Still the greatest intro evar.

Like, in the history of the internets evar.


----------



## The Missus

Aindreas said:


> Still the greatest intro evar.
> 
> Like, in the history of the internets evar.


Thank you very much. I'll be here all week...


----------



## Touch0Gray

The Missus said:


> Thank you very much. I'll be here all week...


so post more pics!


----------



## Don4

Aindreas said:


> Still the greatest intro evar.
> 
> Like, in the history of the internets evar.


You weren't kidding, were you?!


----------



## bike_meister

First post for this newb... started riding a road bike this summer and LOVE it. 

Be well...


----------



## fightcity

The Missus said:


> New here in this forum, but certainly not new,


----------



## qatarbhoy

> _Err...what's wrong with living in Canada? _


Sorry, I'm not cleared to explain that to anyone with fewer than ten green dots...


----------



## DEK

I'm not technically a new member but I haven't been on here since 2009. I stopped riding for the last few years for personal reasons and stopped posting due to not riding. Since '09 I've moved to Florida (job) and started riding again this year. I've put in over 3,300 miles and - more importantly - dropped 50 lbs of weight. 

Looking forward to participating in the forums again.


----------



## NEMplsJW

Hey There!

38 years old and recently started commuting to work full time. I've ridden bikes my whole life but never serious...Now im pretty out of shape and looking for this to be a great way to get in shape...any shape but round 

This is a great website with a lot of great resources and input. Looking to get some great info. 

I ride a crappy schwin hybrid...going to stick with this through the harsh Minnesota winters and I plan on buying a new Trek 9th district in the spring. 

Look forward to talking to you all.

Jason


----------



## scooterc

Another newbie post from Canada eh! Got my first road bike in june! love to ride! can't wait to be able to not be in the clyde category!


----------



## PlatyPius

scooterc said:


> Another newbie post from *Canada* eh! Got my first road bike in june! love to ride! *can't wait to be able to not be in the clyde category!*



Stop eating poutine.


----------



## scooterc

PlatyPius said:


> Stop eating poutine.



Nice! Thanks for the tip! However Pizza is my downfall


----------



## scooterc

Sorry! 5


----------



## PlatyPius

scooterc said:


> Nice! Thanks for the tip! However Pizza is my downfall


Mexican and TimBits for me...


----------



## Shedhorn

New here as well!

Been on mountain bikes for 20 years and just started on the road this fall.
Having fun and learning alot from this site. Thanks!

Shed


----------



## silkroad

Started this June and loving it so far! The only thing i don't like is this cold weather. Can't wait for Spring to come!


----------



## pmercado

Hello all,

I just started riding again. I wanted to know if anybody out there is doing Riddle Ride in March 2012 (bicycle scavenger hunt).


----------



## pepo

*Intro*

Hello im Shiro presenting myself. good to be here


----------



## Jeepdude

Well, for the first time I am getting into Road Biking.

I have been mountain biking since the late 80s off and on, and have been real active for the past 5 years. I am currently riding an intense 6.6.

I will be picking up my first road bike tomorrow...a Cannondale Synapse 3 w/ Ultegra group. 

I am looking forward to "dipping into the road bike Koolaid", and for now all I got is my Mtn Bike gear...so I will be that guy.

Bryan


----------



## Excompost

*Trek Multitrack serial model year?*

Mark from New Hampshire, here on my first post. Nice forums!
I just picked up a Trek Multitrack 700 hybrid. Would like to know the model year. 
The serial number is GS5R8137. Or can any of you tell by the color scheme in the pic. It´s kind of a pearl blue then fades to a champaigne green in front. Thanks for any help. Much appreciated.


----------



## PlatyPius

Excompost said:


> Mark from New Hampshire, here on my first post. Nice forums!
> I just picked up a Trek Multitrack 700 hybrid. Would like to know the model year.
> The serial number is GS5R8137. Or can any of you tell by the color scheme in the pic. It´s kind of a pearl blue then fades to a champaigne green in front. Thanks for any help. Much appreciated.



Probably a 1996, same year as my first mountain bike; a Trek 850.

BikePedia - 1996 Trek 700 Complete Bicycle


----------



## Excompost

Hi Platy,
That was fast. Just curious; could you tell by the paint job or the serial No.? Thanks for your help.
Mark


----------



## savagemann

Hey everyone. Just introducing myself here.
Avid mountain biker getting into road biking.
I'll have lots of questions, mostly about parts that this Uber Clyde will not destroy.
Full time bike mechanic, so I hope to be able to contribute some knowledge here.


----------



## PlatyPius

Excompost said:


> Hi Platy,
> That was fast. Just curious; could you tell by the paint job or the serial No.? Thanks for your help.
> Mark


I recognized the bike era as being in the mid-late 90s. Otherwise, I'd just hit Bikepedia and search the model until I came to the right colour combination/parts spec.


----------



## Hundminen

Hi, my name is Chris. 49 yo, live and bike north of Toronto. Was a former rugby player, an avid squash player and part time MTBer for past 25 years until knee issues kept me off the squash court, and wet spring this year pushed me from MTB to my first real road bike - a Spec Roubaix Compact.

Since March this year I have logged 5,500 miles, including some with my wife on the tandem we acquired in the summer, and some on my rollers in the basement. I think I am possibly the fittest I have been all my life right now.

Wife and I even logged 30 miles on the tandem today at 24 deg.F, so I guess we're having fun with it.


----------



## DeaconPUT

*Orange whip?*

Hi everyone,

I'm new.

In fact, I haven't bicycled since '74, when I rode my butt-kicken yellow Huffy. It had a clean black banana seat and an orange whip-flag. Playing cards in the spokes. Ahhh, those where the days.

Anyway, I am now old, but I'm picking up the handlebars once again.

My first ride? 

Ney Jersey to Washington DC.

Ok, so let me back up a sec: I volunteered to peddle in the Police Unity Tour. I am very much looking forward to this challange. It's 320 miles over four days. May 2012.

I just bought a bike, so I'm feeling pretty good about that, but MAN, my new seat is nothing like my old black banana beauty! 

There are eight of us, four from the Pierce County Sheriff's Department and four from the Lakewood Police Department, joining about 1400 others on this amazing trip, so I'm sure some of you are HERE!

I know NOTHING about all of the new technology, so I am looking to all of you and your posts for help. I'm sure I will ask a lot of stupid questions along the way...

Did I mention how much my taint hurts!?!?!

Thank you for this great source of info and expertise!

Deacon


----------



## McJim

*Is this for N00Bs to cycling or the Forums?*

Hi I'm a Scotsman living in New Zealand riding an Italian bike. Found these forums while looking for online resources on (you guessed it) bicycles. Using the computer lots coz I crashed in a bunch sprint 7 1/2 weeks ago and broke my collarbone as well as loosing a fair chunk of skin and meat. I can't train as much as I did and the Doc has banned me from racing until New Year. I'll disappear from the forums pretty soon when I start training again. Been riding seriously since about 1984. Before that I just farted around on a bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## PlatyPius

serenacycle said:


> hi everyone,I'm new rider form USA, last month i ordered a cycling jersey on iblowgoats.com with top quality and free shipping ,it's nice service, If you need cycling jersey, you can go to try it,thank u!


Why do these idiots think this will work? Even for search engine optimisation, the link needs to be up longer than they usually are here. And only an idiot would actually order something from one of these places, right?


----------



## robdamanii

PlatyPius said:


> Why do these idiots think this will work? Even for search engine optimisation, the link needs to be up longer than they usually are here. And only an idiot would actually order something from one of these places, right?


Psst. You've seen the threads asking about "anyone ordered from XXXX.indonesia.stealmymoney.com?" right?


----------



## qatarbhoy

McJim said:


> Hi I'm a Scotsman living in New Zealand riding an Italian bike. Found these forums while looking for online resources on (you guessed it) bicycles. Using the computer lots coz I crashed in a bunch sprint 7 1/2 weeks ago and broke my collarbone as well as loosing a fair chunk of skin and meat. I can't train as much as I did and the Doc has banned me from racing until New Year. I'll disappear from the forums pretty soon when I start training again. Been riding seriously since about 1984. Before that I just farted around on a bike. :thumbsup:


You are Robert Millar and I claim my five pounds!


----------



## manimaljacks

Howdy,

My name is Jim, I am 26 and have been riding since High School. I pretty much took college off and just now have gotten back into cycling again. I reside just east of Dallas. 

Also, very important, Fightin' Texas Aggie Class of 2008.


----------



## harbyharby

*Hello from the UK*

Hi all,

I'm Kris posting from the UK. Lover of two wheels, got hooked again on bikes a few years back in my late twenties after using a SS for the daily commute. Alongside that I've usually got a few vintage Italian scooters restos on the go, but they're not normally as reliable as my legs.

I got smashed up though on a rainy day back from work by a BMW last year (I think I was pretending to be Roger De Vlaeminck at Roubaix before getting hit)! Fortunately though this only led me to get more obsessed by cycling and I brought my first 'proper' road bike.

Since then I've slowly been chopping and changing for better bikes and putting in loads of miles. The forum seem a great resource so no doubt I'll be using it a lot as I'm going to start my first carbon bike build.

Cheers


----------



## marsolais

Well I'm a New-B but not really. I started on a Trek 550000 or something like that, then moved to a Fuel EX-7 and now I'm on a 2011 Madone 3.1.

Oh ya I'm a drill sergeant and I'm doing the Audi Best Buddies 100 mile on June 2. Oh crap. Time to start training. LOL.


----------



## Scriv

My name is Dave. I've been trying to learn how to ride a bike since 1967. I like all bikes, but have a real spot in my heart for the old, and the handcrafted. Maybe because that's what I am. My mountain bike is now called a cruiser, and I really love to ride a "fixie" even though there is nothing to be "repaired" on it. I have a single speed too, but those just used to be called bicycles. I have never owned a tandem, but there is still time left. I wish you all well. d


----------



## oldnewbie52

Ken here, just started riding this past Spring after not being on a bike since my Astra 10 spds in '71.
Lovin' it. pushing 60... can't run anymore thanks to a bit of arthritis in the old knees. So my bike has 
come to the rescue. It's a BD Motebecane (no booing). Couldn't afford more than 700 bucks but this
has Tiagra front and 105 rear, so i thought it was a pretty good deal. Anyway, it's smooth, quiet, fast
and i'm having a blast so it's all good. and thanks to all your posts, I'm learning stuff all the time.
Seeya down the road.


----------



## McJim

qatarbhoy said:


> You are Robert Millar and I claim my five pounds!


Nah, I'm a fat git not a skinny mountain goat like Bob. Check out my profile pic for confirmation (sheesh, glad I didn't have to pay out any money there!)


----------



## Cervelo S-5

Hi all I am new to the site as well! I have been riding for about 6 years off and on mainly recreationaly. I decided at the end of this year to try my hand at racing club races in 2012 irronically after getting T-Boned by an SUV in June! Just picked up my new baby and there it sits on the wall waiting for spring! Cheers


----------



## FrmrRngr

Hello all, I am new to this site and cycling in general. I am a true noob so please give me a pass if I make a stupid comment, I'm trying to get up to speed on all things cycling. I am trying to get in 90 - 120 miles a week and lose a bunch of weight in the process. I hope I can share my experiences and learn from the pros and semi pros. I hope to hear from everyone soon.


----------



## Cervelo S-5

Right back at you levendi 1234
(4)


----------



## Cervelo S-5

One more!
(5)

Done! Cheers!


----------



## Cervelo S-5

FrmrRngr said:


> Hello all, I am new to this site and cycling in general. I am a true noob so please give me a pass if I make a stupid comment, I'm trying to get up to speed on all things cycling. I am trying to get in 90 - 120 miles a week and lose a bunch of weight in the process. I hope I can share my experiences and learn from the pros and semi pros. I hope to hear from everyone soon.




Good for you FrmeRngr!
Best of luck with your challenge. Remember the only time you start at the top , is when you dig a hole!

Ride safely!

Cheers


----------



## SkizzyKai

*hi!*

hi my name is kai and I'm very new to cycling. hoping to learn lots and maybe build my own bike one day.


----------



## [email protected]

I have been riding for 3 years and lurking for 3 years. I have an orange KHS Flite 950 and would like to upgrade to a full carbon jobby. Hoping for 5000 miles next year.


----------



## FrmrRngr

Sweet bike, way more advanced than what I have or would know what to do with, but sweet all the same. Good luck with the goal, I'm hoping to hit 3000 this year, I've only been riding for a few weeks but my endurance has jumped a lot already and the pounds are coming off. I just need to stay motivated, that why I'm here. Cheers


----------



## Touch0Gray

[email protected] said:


> I have been riding for 3 years and lurking for 3 years. I have an orange KHS Flite 950 and would like to upgrade to a full carbon jobby. Hoping for 5000 miles next year.


ORANGE???????? ORANGE???????? sigh.............orange..... shaking head

I guess we COULD consider is as a BAD red paint job....LOL


----------



## [email protected]

Touch0Gray said:


> ORANGE???????? ORANGE???????? sigh.............orange..... shaking head
> 
> I guess we COULD consider is as a BAD red paint job....LOL



Love this. I stand out in a group ride and not just because I am at the end.


----------



## PlatyPius

Touch0Gray said:


> ORANGE???????? ORANGE???????? sigh.............orange..... shaking head
> 
> I guess we COULD consider is as a BAD red paint job....LOL


*cough*


----------



## [email protected]

https://gallery.roadbikereview.com/data/roadbike/500/ORANGE_BIKE.jpg


----------



## lucylu

*newb*

Hi all my name Lucy 

I'm a newb 

hope your well 
Love riding my bike and enjoy getting that extra push from my partner who got me into it. 
I hope to gather information from road cycles to get fit even more and maybe push to enter events one day...

Take care anyone got any tips get in touch 

thank you 

O my bike Is a BMC SLC01 pro machine & a Ribble stealth all fully equip winter bike summer many more lol I'll post pictures up


----------



## Apexpredator65

*Hello All*

I guess it's time for me to introduce myself. I'm getting back into riding after a long time being out of it. I've been riding a mountain bike and hanging out over in the MTBR forums but I'm about to dive into a road bike. I'm looking at a pre owned Jamis Xenith Race 2009 that I can pick up locally. The bike looks immaculate, honestly just like it came off the show room floor. 

I'm looking at the seat it has on it though, and it looks REALLY uncomfortable. I use a WTB Pure V on my Mountain Bike. Anybody have a suggestion for the roadie? 

CK


----------



## T-Baker

*Hey all,Tim from Marin just joined*

My name is Tim,, 52 yo 2007 s-works Roubaix that sat in my closet for four years.. Started riding again in March and now I am kinda obsessed.


----------



## tuck

Greetings fellow carbon based, bi-pedal life forms...who just happen to pedal. 

Scott here. Forum NOOB from Chattanooga, TN. I've been riding seriously since August of '11, and did some on and off riding before that. This go-round started because I wanted something to do besides work, sit on my boat during the evenings/weekends, and keep getting fatter. When I started, I was right at 248 pounds with a 42" waist...I'm 5'11". I'm now down to 38"...and could get into a 36", but I like my clothes a tad loose.  With that, I've kinda gone nuts with the whole cycling thing, and can't ride enough. Hence, my introduction here. 

I broke out an old Royce Union (don't laugh) mountain bike to start riding on back in August to help loose some excess poundage. After a week, I realized this wasn't going to cut it, so I bought a new Trek Katai hybrid as I wasn't sure if I was going to go with on road or off. I rode the Katai for about six weeks, and as I hadn't taken it off road once...and was envious at the speed the roadies were blowing past me as I tried my hardest to keep up...decided it was time to spring for a road bike. 

My first road bike was a Trek 2.1. I rode every day, weather permitting, and did a couple of quarter-centruies, putting a total of about 200 miles on the bike in a little under three weeks. Then, I made the mistake of listening to the silver-tongued devils at my LBS and took them up on their offer to try out a new Madone for a week. 

My next bike was, of course, the Madone. It's just a 4.5, but compared to what I started with and had been riding up to that/this point, was/is amazing. As of this posting, I have exactly 694 miles on the Madone, so breaking 700 before the end of December is easily attainable...provided the weather doesn't continue to suck. 

I'm hoping to learn a lot from you experienced guys out there, so be gentle with me when...not if, but when...I ask stoooooooopid questions.  In return, I'll put you all on my Christmas card lists for next year. :thumbsup:


----------



## WNYRider

*Hi from WNY!*

I finally committed to a lifestlye change that has resulted in a 65lb weight loss and a desire to to return to riding. I just purchased a Felt ZW75 (i'm a guy - but small and the ZW fit) it's the wrong time of the year here in Western New York but i'm looking forward to the warmer weather.

My goal is a completed Century ride. This would be quite the feat since at one point I was nearly double my healthy body weight. 

It will be nice to ride and enjoy it again! 

Bob


----------



## davbooth

Hi, I live in north central Mississippi 15 miles from the Natchez Trace Parkway for road biking on my Specialized Roubaix 2C and 20 miles from Noxubee Hills Trail System for MTB biking on my Specialized Camber Comp 29er. 450 miles of federal parkway (noncomercial 50mph speed limit) from Nashville, TN to Natchez, MS and 30 miles of beautiful national forrest single track trails. Lived here all my life and never even considered biking until 2 years ago. LOVE IT!


----------



## btompkins0112

davbooth said:


> Hi, I live in north central Mississippi 15 miles from the Natchez Trace Parkway for road biking on my Specialized Roubaix 2C and 20 miles from Noxubee Hills Trail System for MTB biking on my Specialized Camber Comp 29er. 450 miles of federal parkway (noncomercial 50mph speed limit) from Nashville, TN to Natchez, MS and 30 miles of beautiful national forrest single track trails. Lived here all my life and never even considered biking until 2 years ago. LOVE IT!


Hey! I live in Brandon, ride a lot in the Flora/Canton/Pocahontas area. 

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## [email protected]

*Newbie Question: How to remove tubular glue from CF wheels?*

Hello,

I am not a hardcore cyclist, so have limited knowledge about bikes.

I bought a bike for my wife for X-Mas and it came with some Blackwell Research 100 Carbon Fiber rims.
Whoever was the last person to glue on the tubular tires did a really bad job and there is excess glue on the rims.
How can I get this tubular glue off of the CF rim without damaging/marring/abrading or in any way blemishing the rim or finish?

I don't want to just go at it with GooGone, or Simple Green, etc. and find out later that there are certain things you should never clean a CF rim with.

Any and all suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

J.

P.S. I tried starting this as a New Thread, but the system won't let you Start a thread unless you have 5 posts???? That's odd. It's almost like the forum admins don't want new people to post their questions.


----------



## PlatyPius

[email protected] said:


> P.S. I tried starting this as a New Thread, but the system won't let you Start a thread unless you have 5 posts???? That's odd. It's almost like the forum admins don't want new people to post their questions.


No, Admin got tired of spammers joining and posting stupid links to stupid crap. That's why you can't post links either. On a site this large, it can be a huge problem.


----------



## sarals

Hi, all!

I'm new here, but not to cycling. I am a moving road block, wanna be girl racer, and too old to do much of anything very well. But, I love cycling, and I have a vivid imagination. It helps!


----------



## camping biker

Hi, I am an entertaining person looking to join clubs of people who like cycling and beer. I like grumpy people. They usually have interesting hobbies. I am pretty grumpy. Some people mistake me for a pessimist, but that is not the case. Maybe that is why I am grumpy. 

I am a stay-home-dad, and biking with my kid is my favorite activity right now, otherwise I am pretty bored. I like (anti-)religious humor, off road sports, heavy metal, target shooting, and cooking. I drove diesel trucks for 5 years so I am glad to be back home a lot and on bikes. What a crappy job. 

Oh well, good to be back home in TX (Dallas/Rockwall closest thing anybody probly ever heard of). 
https://www.texas-on-line.com/graphic/ctytexas.gif










robdamanii said:


> Hi. I'm Rob.
> 
> I'm a member of a drinking club with a cycling problem. I'm a grump asshat. I brew beer, ride bikes and generally have a dim view of humanity.
> 
> Narf.


----------



## Seejer

My name is Chris.

I'm just here for the Gutfiddle and Hollywood threads...

Well, and I heard there'd be punch and pie.


----------



## Cagolddigger

Thought it was time to introduce myself.
I've been a lurker and collector of some great info on these forums for a while.

With the off season here I know I'll have some questions up coming. Mostly regarding bike upgrades and some race questions too.

I'm currently recovering from a compression fracture in my lower lumbar and some disc problems, but the one thing I have been able to do is ride. I'm actually a triathlete, but due to limited training issues (injuries) I'm really focussing on my riding.

I'm signing up for the Alta Alpina Challange here in Lake Tahoe on June 30th for my first Century. I'm sure there will be questions regarding that too.

Anyway, Thought it time to say hi and get more involved in this great forum and capitalize on all the great insight you have.

Thanks,
Stan


----------



## farina43537

Hi,
I just signed up. I'm 54 and I have not done much riding in my adult life. I take spinning classes two to three times a week and play hockey one to three times a week. I want to ride on the road to get in better shape and get some fresh air, etc... I have a bike I purchased around 1985. All steel but in great shape. I purchased a set of pedals that match my spinning shoes,SPD type. I am very luckey in that I work with a great guy that is a cycle fanatic. He's gpnna take me riding and kill me. I can't wait. I just want to learn about cycling and related stuff.


----------



## JohnJGreenfield

Hi, I'm 52, love my weekend cycling, it keeps me sane. I have a Trek 5200 and I'm currently building up a Chinerello 'Dogma' - target weight 14.5 Lbs


----------



## pmpski_1

Hi, I'm Brian. I ride MTB and commute by bike (13 miles one way). I want to start doing long rides and my goal is to do the STP (Seattle To Portland, 202 miles) in 2012.


----------



## pmpski_1

pmpski_1 said:


> Hi, I'm Brian. I ride MTB and commute by bike (13 miles one way). I want to start doing long rides and my goal is to do the STP (Seattle To Portland, 202 miles) in 2012.


I also want to get a tandem but my stoker has no interest at all, so that's not going to happen


----------



## steve 3

*Hello All*

Steve, from michigan......just transitioned from mtb to road in July 2011.....rode roughly 200 miles per week on 11 specialized roubaix w/105. Just made mistake of test riding stiff /expensive bikes in Fla.....now I need one


----------



## little_shoe

Hi I'm Dan. 

Started riding with my friend who is a mountain biker and then switched to road in 2007 when I started riding with Fat Frogs Bike and Fitness in VA Beach. After a year in the sandbox I Moved to Stuttgart Germany and started riding local Radtourenfahren (RTFs) with the SCLARs. 2010 was a great year but 2011 has been absolutely amazing! I totaled over 3k miles on 3 continents and including the first 9 stages of Le tour! Looking forward to learning more about cycling because I am pretty much self taught.


----------



## Saltasylum

Just wanted to say hello,have been lurking a month or so and decided to join,Started riding in August when the wife and I bought some hybreds, and on black friday went and bought some road bikes, Roadbike outlet .com, is only 20 min. from my house and they were willing to deal and assemble the bikes,I bought the Gavin Nouvo/carbon fork and the wife got the ladies Gavin Durus, we have only managed a few rides as our lives tend to be busy, we did buy the trainer for the times we can't hit the road, Lots of good imfo on here, looking to maybe do the egg beaters and shoes next, look forward to lots of nights surfing this site. Thanks for all the good imfo for us rookies.


----------



## bloke

New member here. Cycling a good while. I do a bit of club racing in Dublin, Ireland. Have a Felt F1 SL race bike and a Storck vision-light training bike, which is in a bit of bother at the moment, but more on that later...


----------



## oldnewbie52

*Late comment, I know*



[email protected] said:


> I have been riding for 3 years and lurking for 3 years. I have an orange KHS Flite 950 and would like to upgrade to a full carbon jobby. Hoping for 5000 miles next year.


Nice bike, Bri. I've always had a thing for Orange bikes but haven't pulled the trigger on one yet.
And, WTH, might as well add to the visibility factor all you can... there's loads of 4 wheelers out there not paying much attention to those of us hugging the shoulders.
BTW, I'd call Platy's more of an orange "juice".


----------



## cyclusaddictus

Hi, I'm Dean from Calgary, Canada. I've been riding about 25 years and was road racing Cat 4 until I quit riding competitively. I ride road and mountain and have done some long distance touring, mostly for fun and fitness. I have also done a number of charity rides which is my current focus.

About 4 years ago I was hit head on by a car and thrown about 30 feet, landing on my head and left shoulder. *My helmet saved my life*, as it has done a couple other times in the past - I can't emphasize that point enough. Desite the crunch, I still managed a 100 km charity ride 3 weeks later (with a neck collar and one arm in a sling), but after that my enthusiasm took a hit. I actually quit riding for a couple of years, but now that's going to change.

I did a couple test rides in the fall and discovered that my form wasn't as bad as I thought it would be, and that my neck and shoulder weren't complaining too much. I ordered a new CAAD10 Ultegra for next year and have already registered for one charity ride. Working on the stationary trainer and eliptical machine, my fitness level is coming back and I'm looking forward to some good riding in the spring.

Cheers.


----------



## Eugenious

*Hey from Oregon*

Hello all, new member here, it looks like a nice enough forum. I'm a long time rider, ride mostly road these days, but I still get a kick from a fast and fun mountain bike ride. I've been averaging 6000 to 7000 per year on the road bike, so spend a fair amount of time on the back roads of beautiful Oregon. Cheers...ya'all


----------



## Maniton

*Newb in Baytown, TX*

Hi,

I'm a new road biker...or about to be. I'm trying to figure out which bike to get, though I've got my sites on a new 2012 Fuji Altamira 3.0.

Thanks!

Scott


----------



## cyclusaddictus

Maniton said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm a new road biker...or about to be. I'm trying to figure out which bike to get, though I've got my sites on a new 2012 Fuji Altamira 3.0.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Scott


Nice specs on that bike, and you can't go wrong with Fuji. I raced on a 105 group for years and ended up putting about 40,000 km on it, and the new 105 is light years ahead of what I had. If you can, get a proper fitting done for the bike, it will help a lot.


----------



## SWijland

Hello everybody!

I own a small company in The Netherlands (quality_vintage_bikes) that sells second hand bike parts, mostly classic or high end stuff. During my work I have come across dozens of issues concerning disassembly, repair, etc. and for that purpose I used this forum a lot. That is why I though it would be nice to finally introduce myself here.

If you are interested in what I have sold so far, then you can check out the link below. Classic bike enthusiasts can definitely find really nice thing.

I am currently working on building a bike for next season. It's a Renovo R1 wooden bike. I can post pictures of it, but I am not sure if that is common practice on this forum? And if so, should I open a new topic of simply post it here?


----------



## Ralphm6

Hi My name is Ralph and I ride a vintage 1985 Cinnelli Suprcorsa. I also ride an 2002 Litespeed Tuscany. I live in Northern Westchester and I'm 63 years old. I've recently have found this forum and am looking forward to interacting with fellow roadies.


----------



## nelzbikes

Hey, my name is Neil. Just getting back into cycling.....hopefully. I lost 30-40 lbs. through cycling approximately 19 years ago. This time around the circumstances are different but the goals are the same. Instead of 22, single, & carefree, I am married with a fifteen year old daughter & a three year old son! I'm blue collar, which these days isn't too bad. I have more bicycles than I need but want more! I'm on other forums, but most of my bikes have drop bars, so I'm glad to finally join this one!


----------



## Iron Maiden 23

*Noob*

Hello, my name is Steve and I am just getting into the sport of road biking. Well, I have been riding for about two years, but nothing serious. I use to race BMX in the 80's and had a great time in Germany in the mid 90's on my mountain bike while I was stationed there while serving in the US Army. I didn't have a car in Germany so my bike was my main transportation.
Fast forward to 2011. I am kicking 260 pounds and out of shape. I figured that I love bikes and the freedom you get while out on rides. I just sold my GT Series 4 road bike and bought a Scattante Sport (all carbon). I couldn't pass up the deal so I jumped on it. Hopefully the wife won't be too mad when I get home from work tonight with a new bike.
Anyways, I am glad to be here and hopefully you guys will help me get my azz out there to ride and shed some weight.....


----------



## Maniton

cyclusaddictus said:


> Nice specs on that bike, and you can't go wrong with Fuji. I raced on a 105 group for years and ended up putting about 40,000 km on it, and the new 105 is light years ahead of what I had. If you can, get a proper fitting done for the bike, it will help a lot.


Good to hear . I've been considering it or a Specialized Roubaix or Giant Defy 3 Adv. Do you know anything about these?

I was told the frame in the Roubaix was the best of these 3 though I am not clear on "the why". 

Thanks!

Scott


----------



## cyclusaddictus

Maniton said:


> Good to hear . I've been considering it or a Specialized Roubaix or Giant Defy 3 Adv. Do you know anything about these?
> 
> I was told the frame in the Roubaix was the best of these 3 though I am not clear on "the why".
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Scott


Giant and Specialized also make great bikes, the Roubaix isn't quite the racing frame that the Tarmac is, but a comfortable ride designed to soak up the pave. It's a bit taller is the front end and though a good racing frame not so much of a crit frame. I think the acclaim is just from the quality of the carbon fibre which is probably a bit better than the other two. I rode a Carbon Epic for many years and it performed well, though that's not much of a comparison. The Giant I have no experience with, but it looks to be along the lines of the C'Dale Synapse geometry, a bit longer wheelbase, taller steerer tube, more of a plush ride. The wheelset is appearantly the drawback as it is on the heavy side. I think overall the Fuji would be a bike that would be more capable of racing and crits, though still a nice all-day ride. Hard to say there is a clear winner there, it's a personal preference.


----------



## Fogflip

Hello!


----------



## bangacan

*Helloooo!*

1st time poster here. NC rider who loves the mountains even if the mountains don't love me.


----------



## bigjohnla

*New Guy From Louisiana*

I am new to this site. I have been a cyclist off and on for a good bit of my 56 years but have only gotten into it seriously in the last year and a half when I bought my first road bike. I was getting way out of shape and had gotten up to 316 lbs !! Cycling seemed like the only thing I could do and still walk the next day. I started out with a 2009 Trek 1.2 that I picked up from a local bike shop after the 2010 models came out. The first few months were tough. It took a couple of months to get my rides up to double digit mileages. 19 months later I have put 3500 miles or so on the bike and dropped over 40 pounds. I have ridden a lot of charity and club rides. I even attempted the Hotter N Hell last summer. Sadly, I only made 90 miles before a couple of flats sidelined me. I have set a goal to be back at Wichita Falls next August slimmed down to 220 lbs. My wife has put a carrot out there for me. If I can get down to the weight, I can buy a new bike. Of course, I could just go out and buy the bike. But, having a tangible goal with a tangible reward seems like a good motivational tool. I am dreaming of getting an old school 80s or 90s Italian bike and retrofitting it with modern hardware. I plan to use this site as a resource for ideas. Looking forward to getting some good input.


----------



## zizi

Hi!

This seems to be fun! I have been riding for 2 years now!
Currently I ride a Pinarello Dogma 2, Super Record Campagnolo groupset & Lightweight 3 Generation Standard Tubular Wheels!

I have been intrigued for getting a Titanium road frame, therefore started reading these forums!

Looking forward at sharing my experiences with all of you.


----------



## designparadise

yesssssssssss i reached 5 posts!! i can finally post!! thank you gods of this site!


----------



## jsmith800

Hi Everyone,

I've been riding bike since 4 i'd guess. Been riding Specialized MB for the past 10 years or so, purchased my first road bike last month. Trek Madone 4.5, unfortunately with the weather here I ride in the garage on the trainer. Tried the bike outside with clip on shoes...first time on those...freaky to say the least, didn't want to dump the bike so decided to wait till spring with the Madone. Play it safe and warm so just use the trainer for now. Since i retrofitted the Specialized Hardrock to a road bike last year, never looked back!


----------



## maximohill

Hello my name is Mike, I love riding my bike, And drinking beer... But not always at the same time.


----------



## maximohill

Hello my name is Mike. I love riding my Bikes, And drinking good beer... But not always at the same time.


----------



## fmanuelsg

Hi, I'm Manu and I'm from Spain.

I came on this forum looking for a rare part that I am not able to find anywhere. This part is a Front Sachs Plasma Hub in Black Edition and 32H.

If any of your is the owner (and don't want to be anymore) of this part, please contact me.

Regards!
Manu.


----------



## richnmib

Hi, richnmib here. I am new to this forum, which i found looking into the Chinese carbon frames, and wow, talk about a ton of information. I am not new to cycling, I probably started riding in the '80's and took a 22 year break while I was in the U.S. Army. Now that I have retired and have some time I have started riding again. I didn't realize how much I missed it and how much things have changed during my time away. This is a great forum and I can't wait to spend some time reading the old posts.


----------



## Nooge

I am a third generation cyclist. Rode a lot when I was growing up until I turned 16 and broke my leg. After that I stopped riding until a couple years ago when I started mountain biking again. This past year I did some road racing, but my fitness wasn't quite there to keep up with the group through the end fo the race. This coming year I am hoping to push my fitness even further and get some good finishes.


----------



## toddtraynor

*Brifters: R700 or Ultegra*

Hi... New to the forum and could use your help.

I'm in the process of upgrading my bike from ultegra 9 speed to 10 speed.

I'm seing new R700 brifters at much lower prices than used ultegra. I do not need the adjustable reach. The R700 is advertised as being equivalent to ultegra.

Is that claim accurate? Any reason to not go with the R700's?

Thanks!


----------



## toddtraynor

*Brifters: R700 or Ultegra*

Hi... New to the forum and could use your help.

I'm in the process of upgrading my bike from ultegra 9 speed to 10 speed.

I'm seing new R700 brifters at much lower prices than used ultegra. I do not need the adjustable reach. The R700 is advertised as being equivalent to ultegra.

Is that claim accurate? Any reason to not go with the R700's?

Thanks!


----------



## statusguitar

Hi I'm Alex. 
I'm 15 years old, only recently started road cycling, got my first bike (Carrera Vanquish) last week. Hoping to get into it properly.


----------



## matt2k

*My name is Matt and I am a bike rider*

Not new to bike riding per se, just rediscovered the obsession at 41.


----------



## BigTex_BMC

*I'm neewwwww!*

I've been checking out this site/forum for awhile now and decided to register. I've been cycling for just over a year now, I originally picked it up to get in shape and loose weight but have since fallen in love with cycling. I consider myself a hardcore recreational rider if such a thing exists and a bit of a weight weenie.

Some other quick little tidbits about me, live in Austin, TX, I love and play soccer, Guinness is my beer of choice, I enjoy cooking, and one day I will rule this world with an iron fist.

Also worth noting is I upgraded from a Cannondale CAAD8 with a tiagra/sora group to a BMC SR02 with a 105 group, which I bought from CC and it just came in today.

This is where a picture would go, but apparently I don't have enough posts to post images.


----------



## stevedodds

*Hello Community, BicycleDoctorUSA wishs you a Happy New Year*

Happy New Year, may you all be blessed with a Healthy, happy and prosperous 2012

The gang at bicycledoctorusa will save you money on all your cycling needs.

steve


----------



## stevedodds

Last day of a great year, lets all have a great 2012


----------



## Maniton

cyclusaddictus said:


> I think overall the Fuji would be a bike that would be more capable of racing and crits, though still a nice all-day ride. Hard to say there is a clear winner there, it's a personal preference.


Thanks Cyclusaddict for the input. I got my bike yesterday - the 2012 Fuji Altamira 3.0. I'm pumped. It looks great! I'm getting fit today on it.

Like I said, I'm new to this. Fumbling around last night just riding in front of the house, I was trying to clip in and out of the clipless pedals and IMPALED myself on the front of the seat because the pad in the spandex got caught on the front of the bike seat. Holy Cow it hurts, even today.  Man I need to sit on an ice pack.

Thanks for the advice. Despite the sore parts, I'm totally excited and can't wait to get out and put some mileage on it. So far, no crashes.....


----------



## BigTex_BMC

^^^ I impaled my self like that too once, make sure you shorts fit properly and try sitting in a more controlled manner, don't just slam your ass down on the saddle.


----------



## bluedevilbike

*Newbie and Advice on Serotta Meivici*

Hi there. 

I am new to cycling. I have been wanting to get started for a couple of years now.

It is a long story, but I recently picked up a Serotta Meivici. It is a couple of years old, but it fits me perfectly. I am trying to decide if I should keep it. It feels like too nice a bike for someone who can barely clip his petals in.

I am considering trying to sell it on ebay or craigslist and then buying more of a beginner bike.

What do you think?


----------



## harleycyclist

Hi, my name is Roy I have been riding off and on for a couple nothing serious, this past fall started to ride alot more. I have ordered a new Giant Defy 2 it will be my first road bike.


----------



## Maniton

That freaking cracks me up! But it still hurts....... Yeah, I went for my first ride today and I'm sitting much more carefully onto the seat. ;-D


----------



## Don4

bluedevilbike said:


> Hi there.
> 
> I am new to cycling. I have been wanting to get started for a couple of years now.
> 
> It is a long story, but I recently picked up a Serotta Meivici. It is a couple of years old, but it fits me perfectly. I am trying to decide if I should keep it. It feels like too nice a bike for someone who can barely clip his petals in.
> 
> I am considering trying to sell it on ebay or craigslist and then buying more of a beginner bike.
> 
> What do you think?


Keep it. Ride it. Work to live up to it's potential. It fits you perfectly, that will improve your cycling experience (and, you'll have a smoking' hot bike!).

Enjoy your ride!

-- Don4


----------



## drector

Ok,Ok. Newbie? Ha ha, if you can call a 68 year old newbie at anything.

Nevermind. 

Biking since I was a kid including horrendous stupid accident. Re-took it up when living in DC during the 60's. with Schwinn Continental (it was stolen), then a Raleigh Gran Prix. I bike "commuted" to work ( I lived in the District). I thought of it as riding my bike to work.

Ok. Moved the bike a few times, and started riding it again in SW Virginia say around 1980 for a while when I had time on my hands. Then it lay fallow for a while and took it to Goodwill, along with wife's Motobecane. 

Then about 2000, got Trek hybrid for self and wife, but she doesn't ride much. Now, 10+ years later, got a cottage in Nova Scotia, and a Jamis flat bar/Coda. Good bike. Nice place to ride too ,. . . maybe 8-10 miles or so. 

Got back to Virginia and the Trek hybrid is getting creeky. So, due to lack of availability of Trek models locally, went 30 miles to Roanoke and got a Giant Defy 2 (salesperson helpfully talked me out of a 1). Kind of a leap to get back on road bike; sportiest bike of my life. Just hope I can amortize the cost. Added rack w/ improvisation, and improvised to get both a morph pump and bottle cage on.

Ride in nice-ish weather (+35 F),: I don't want to get rained on the bike, and am uncertain about best methods of cleaning chain, etc. , though Sheldon Brown is a guide.

BTW, name is Don, but Don S was taken. Rector is middle name.


----------



## fireguyq

#4
I started riding at age 6, I got a red bike for my birthday. In jr Hi I got a brown 3 speed. Later I bought a 10 speed, I don't even remember the color. After I got married, I bought a JC penny 10 speed. Fast forward to a divorce, and a couple of changes in my life, I finally could buy toys for myself and not feel guilty. A trip to a bike shop and I bought a Muddy Fox, bright yellow, Suntour group. I met a nurse on an ambulance run. She was a backpacker, hunter, and had a Trek mtn bike. I bought a Trek 520, did a tour across Oregon. Next year she bought a Trek 520, we rode across the state for the next 9 years. I bought my 2 kids Treks mtn bikes and we all rode or skiid together. My nurse and I are still togethe, I now have a Cannondale hardtail, a Haluzik, Schwinn Varsity, Green Phantom, Apple Krate, and a Schwinn Twin. She will not ride the Twin with me, I scare her. I have not been on a bike at all this year, & only a couple of times last year. I am fat, my pants are too tight, I spend too much time at my desk and do not get enough exercise. It is time to start riding again. I am turning more of my business over to my employees, with a goal of doing the Wed afternoon rides and doing some weekend rides. 

Not that anyone reads these posts, but a couple of more, I can make real posts.


----------



## Touch0Gray

people read these posts


----------



## dexetr30

Hi, everyone. I've been lurking for a while and riding even longer. My name is Jason. I live in north east Pennsylvania. I ride road and mountain. Mostly road. I traveled 2,255.17 miles in 2011. My main bike is currently a 1985 Schwinn World Sport. The only original parts on it are the frame, fork and stem. Everything has been replaced with new parts to suit my needs. I have cystic fibrosis and a total lung capacity of 50%. I ride to stay healthy. My mileage goal for 2012 is 3000 miles minimum. I plan on getting a new bike this Spring. I feel a new bike will be much more efficient and help me reach and even possibly exceed my mileage goals for the year.

My makeshift tripod shifted at the last moment, cutting off a portion of my head.


----------



## Touch0Gray

dexetr30 said:


> Hi, everyone. I've been lurking for a while and riding even longer. My name is Jason. I live in north east Pennsylvania. I ride road and mountain. Mostly road. I traveled 2,255.17 miles in 2011. My main bike is currently a 1985 Schwinn World Sport. The only original parts on it are the frame, fork and stem. Everything has been replaced with new parts to suit my needs. I have cystic fibrosis and a total lung capacity of 50%. I ride to stay healthy. My mileage goal for 2012 is 3000 miles minimum. I plan on getting a new bike this Spring. I feel a new bike will be much more efficient and help me reach and even possibly exceed my mileage goals for the year.
> 
> My makeshift tripod shifted at the last moment, cutting off a portion of my head.


Whoa....... YES WE DO READ THE POSTS!!!!!!!!....When you get your new bike we NEED PICTURES...not that there's anything wrong with the one you are riding now.....but we ALL need new bikes now and then if only to keep us excited about the riding!


----------



## dexetr30

Touch0Gray said:


> Whoa....... YES WE DO READ THE POSTS!!!!!!!!....When you get your new bike we NEED PICTURES...not that there's anything wrong with the one you are riding now.....but we ALL need new bikes now and then if only to keep us excited about the riding!


Lol, that's about the response I expected.  I have a love for old steel. My current bike specs. are in my profile in case anyone wants more details. 

I'm looking at picking up a Trek 1.5 in May. I'll def. post pics. 

Thanks for reading and responding.


----------



## Pedro S

*Noob checking in.*

A couple years ago at the age of 41 after 25 years off a bike I bought a mountain bike. I really didn't know what type of riding I wanted to do and thought the MTB would serve all purposes and would be a good place to start. I quickly got hooked on ridding singletrack and have spent the last couple years trying to ride as much as work and my family life allows. Earlier this summer I broke a couple ribs in a wreck which kept me from riding the MTB trails. I soon found myself riding on bike paths and rail trails with friends. It didn't take long for me to figure out the MTB wasn't going to cut it on pavement so I started saving my pennies and shopping for a good road bike. The ribs healed and I hit the trails again but I still found myself really wanting a decent road bike so when I found a good end of season deal on a Trek 2.3 at my LBS, I jumped on it.

Now I enjoy both road and MTB. Well at least I did before winter set in.


----------



## mtb-oregon

*Race your bike in Oregon*

so many great races in Oregon - go, race, enjoy!


----------



## 6bike

*Big Guy Introduction*

Hi,

I've posted previously about being a big guy (6'3", 225 lbs), but thought I'd also post here to say hello. I started cycling doing tent-touring with my Dad when I was 7 or so. When I was a teenager, I was all about mountain biking and trying to be as fast and daredevilish as I could be. Went to school and hung up the bike and started to smoke...then I grew up, got big, got smart, quit smoking and started cycling again a couple of years ago. 

I mainly ride the road now, and I'm learning how to work on all of my bikes. I rode my first fondo last summer on the first bike that I built from the ground-up myself (a new-to-me 2009 Specialized Roubaix). Now, I'm determined to upgrade the bike and body at the same time. 

Wish I hadn't spend so much time away from the bike, but glad to have rediscovered the sport.


----------



## MattintheCrown

As my name suggests, my name is Matt, and I'm from Crown Point, Indiana. I'm 31 (will turn 32 at the end of April), and had never really seriously pursued biking as an activity. In HS, I had flirted with getting into some trail riding when my neighbor got a bike to do the same; I purchased a low-end Giant mountain bike, and never ended up doing much with it. It got stolen in college, but was recovered, and then hung in my parents' garage rafters for 9 years or so.

A year and a half ago, my brother in law invites me to this ride he set up (he rides with a loose group of friends). I decided to get some road tires for the bike, a tune-up, and proceeded to acclimate myself to middling-duration bike rides. I ended up liking it quite a bit, and have considered myself a biker ever since.

This last summer, I had plans of putting big miles on my bike. I had some hardware issues to start the summer, and got hit by a car on July 2nd. After nearly a month of recovery, I was on the bike again, and really starting to make strides, when I developed some kind of patellar tendinitis, which forced me to shut it down for the season. Undeterred, I plan on purchasing a road bike at the start of the 2012 season, and attacking the sport in a big way. I hope to, at the least, complete a century some time this summer, and am toying with the idea of entering in the Ride Across INdiana, depending on how my training goes.

Anyhow, I'm here to try and learn as much as possible about the upcoming bike purchase specifically, and the sport in general.


----------



## rentlef

Hello. I am new to RBR but spent some time over on MTBR many years ago. The older I get the less I am mountain biking and the more I am road riding. This year I am going to reward myself with a new road bike. I have narrowed my choices to a Specialized Roubaix Pro Ultegra Di2, Giant Defy Advanced 0 and a Trek Madone 5.9. All have Ultegra Di2 components. I have not had a chance to ride with electronic shifters but hope to soon.


----------



## jdren64

*My Introductioin*

well hello all, this will be my first experience with the forum setting, I have been thinking about buying a 2011 Giant Defy Advanced 3,and stumbled on to this bike review forum. I am very impressed with the amount of knowlegde that i have gained in just a short time. I have been cycling for about 5 yrs now. Mostly recreational and charity rides(ms150) I started on a 80's Ross Carrera. moved up to a Cannondale SR 800, Love to ride It is such a feeling of freedom. I Hope to contribute to this forum and help others as some of you have already helped me.


----------



## eeeeeden

*New member...*

Hey guys, I've been a long time lurker, but finally decided to register...
My name is Eden and im from Vancouver, but currently living in Hong Kong...


----------



## eeeeeden

*my bike*

sorry for the extra posts... need to have 5 before i can post a new topic!


----------



## jmacjgm

Hello all,
I'm not a newbie to cycling but I am new to Southern New Mexico (Lincoln National Forest). The roads here are great and the climbing is fun and challenging. I'm looking for others in the area that might want to join up for some mountain training rides. I just sold my steel road frame for a titanium frame build which should be finished in a few more weeks. Until then I have been grinding away on the single speed bike (15-30 mile rides surrounding Cloudcroft) to keep up the fitness. Any locals in the Southern NM state that enjoy riding these roads? I've heard of rides between Alamogordo and Las Cruces that I am interested in also but I really love the steep climbs.


----------



## Tonyc9075

Helo from Kansas City. My name is Tony and I have been riding bikes for over 50 years. I ride both on the road and mountain bikes. I ride at least every week on the road and once in a while off road. This is just the reversal of when I lived in Louisiana there I rode only off road. I love both types. I mostly enjoy big group rides such as the MS ride in Kansas this year.

Tony


----------



## Shane1000

Hey everyone, 
The name is Shane, I'm 20 years old and looking to purchase my first road bike. Used to ride mtb on a specialized rockhopper comp until it was stolen in 09 and I figured cycling is a good habit to get into especially since i enjoy riding so much.


----------



## cyclusaddictus

Maniton said:


> Thanks Cyclusaddict for the input. I got my bike yesterday - the 2012 Fuji Altamira 3.0. I'm pumped. It looks great! I'm getting fit today on it.
> 
> Like I said, I'm new to this. Fumbling around last night just riding in front of the house, I was trying to clip in and out of the clipless pedals and IMPALED myself on the front of the seat because the pad in the spandex got caught on the front of the bike seat. Holy Cow it hurts, even today.  Man I need to sit on an ice pack.
> 
> Thanks for the advice. Despite the sore parts, I'm totally excited and can't wait to get out and put some mileage on it. So far, no crashes.....


It's great that you're trying to get used to the clips before hitting the road. Try loosening the tension a bit to make getting in and out easier, then tighten it gradually as you get more used to them. Doesn't take long. It works best to put a leg over, clip in, use that leg to give a pedal stroke to get going, sit on the seat, and then clip the other foot in. As you discovered, cliping in while standing is a bit risky at first. When stopping, get a foot unclipped before stopping, whichever foot you normally put down first. Nothing is less cool than stopping, failing to unclip, and just falling over (been there).

Awesome bike choice BTW, not that any of them would have been bad. I do think the Fuji will be a super all-around bike and one that will keep you happy as you progress.


----------



## mattlock26

Hi - new to the forum, but not a new road rider; been riding road for about 7 years now. I am looking to get more serious about road. I currently have a 2007 Orbea Onix, and the new bike itch. Looking forward to getting some advice about how to handle that! Now I have to make 4 more posts....


----------



## ColoBkr

*Hi I'm Brian from Colorado*

I'm new to this forum, somewhat new to road cycling, 20+ years of mountain biking. I wish I would've joined this forum years ago, it's been a great resource when I need component reviews. Thanks.


----------



## gasco

Hi,

New to the forum, cycling for about 5 years but the interest level has ramped up of late - particularly as I am embarking on a retro bike refurb. Have found the forum to be a great source of info and am looking forward to more interaction in future.

G'co


----------



## r1cardo

Hi everyone, I'm a new member here and I would like to get any kind of good info, reviews, opinions, from this forum. I am a new road bike rider and I enjoy it.


----------



## Papa Ado

Hello, 
My name is Adrian and I'm excited to be a part of this forum. I'm interested in increasing my knowledge of biking while also offering my knowledge regarding chains/transmissions as a long time KMC Chain Company sales rep for both N. America and Europe. Let me know if you have any questions regarding chains (any brand) or applications.


----------



## Saxoplay

*Hello*

Hello everyone. I'm new to this site. I've been road biking on and off for about 5 years now. I'm really looking forward to riding more this year as well as interacting with all of you here...thanks.


----------



## Rguedr3

Hello, I am new to riding. Actually I havent even started. Waiting on my bike now...2011 Scott Speedster s40 - ebay $400


----------



## zx9rmal

*FNG saying hi!*

Back to riding again after a "while" off the bike. Started in 1985. 64 years old. Proud owner of an early 90's Merlin Extralight. Able to ride all year down here in S. Florida, not to mention not having to do much climbing at my age!


----------



## Piltrafilla_

hi:
i´m new for here.
i´m from spain and i´ve ridding for 20 years in mtb road and triatlon..... 
hello everybody


----------



## Rajenzed

*Great idea*

Hi all, 
I have just joined the forum. New to road cycling and looking for upgrading ideas to a carbon frame -105 set up


----------



## Rajenzed

Good to start young!


----------



## camping biker

You might be waiting a long time  Sounds too good to be true. 
I hope you get it though. Hello all new members! 






Rguedr3 said:


> Hello, I am new to riding. Actually I havent even started. Waiting on my bike now...2011 Scott Speedster s40 - ebay $400


----------



## PutnamB

im Blake,

I like riding bikes and have a MTB background. I recently have gotten bit by the road bike bug. I'm about to make my first purchase which will be the allez evo or the Madone 4.5. leaning towards the evo.


----------



## edwinfe

Hoi,
I'm new here. My name is Edwin and live in The Netherlands.


----------



## Knoby

*1988Atala AL->1989Bottecchia SLX->2001 Colnago DREAM->?*

Hi,

I started riding around 88. I am looking for a new bike. Thought I can catch up with you guys on the current technologies. How things have changed now to a primarily North American driven industry it seems, since Lance took off and cycling has becoming so popular. I want to post here to ask you what is going on now...why is everyones position a bit more forward now. Why few pro's seems to use drops of the handbars and more on the hood. Which is proven better, which is worst. It seems Greg and Bernard are not the defacto stardard no more!

Cheers
K


----------



## cyclusaddictus

Knoby said:


> Hi,
> 
> I started riding around 88.


There you go, you're never too old...

I started riding seriously around 1988 as well, and was influenced by the heroics of guys like Lemond, Sean Kelly, Claudio Chiappucci, Miguel Indurain, Erik Bruekink, Pedro Delgado, Gianni Bugno, Andy Hampsten, Edwig Van Hooydonck, Mauarizio Fondriest, Raul Alcala, Tony Rominger...the list goes on. I quit following the European Tour after Inurain's era ended; starting a family took precedence. Now I have more time and started enjoying watching guys like Boonen, Schleck, Petacchi, Cavendish, Cancellara...uh, not so much Contador


----------



## steinbok

I'm pretty new to cycling and found this forum when I was evaluating what ride to get. Unfortunately, ignorance got the better of me and I got something that is not suited for me. I ended up getting a single gear bike when what I really was looking for was one with gears that I could participate in riding clubs with. 
I am now trying to get rid of this single speed bike (It's a Langster "London", with some add-ons, as I have read), by first putting it up on craigslist. I've gotten a few bites of interest but no buyers. This has been a few days.. So, I'm going to the next step: Parting it out on ebay. 
After I figured out that this ride wasn't the ride for me, I went to a local bike shop and rode a couple of "rides" Both were Specialized. The Sirrus, a hybrid. it was pretty heavy and I seemed to lope when I rode. I just could feel the 32#'s that it was. It was about 450. Then I rode a cousin to the "Roubaix" called the Secteur. My, what a difference. That one I could go a distance on. Unfortunately, the price of it is 900. A little too rich for my blood. There's another model that's been around called the Allez, which I could probably afford, used. Are there any other bikes that would be worth looking at that have the weight of the Secteur, I could ride with in "clubs" (and be able to keep up), and do a lot of in town riding? I'm trying to use a bike much more and ditch the car. 

Regarding the Langster... am I better off trying to sell it as a whole, or parting it out? Are there other avenues to sell it other than CL or ebay?

Appreciate any feedback.
thanks , in advance, for the welcome


----------



## .david.

I'm just getting back into it and needed to read around on bikes... I'm from Sacramento and now up in Portland OR.


----------



## _evs_

Hi, I'm new here, from Minneapolis MN.
After a couple of years, I am getting back into cycling.
Hence I joined this forum to read about bikes etc.
Am in the market now to look for a beginner road bike (never had one before, used to ride in my mountain bike), and it would be nice for suggestions.
Thanks.


----------



## flex1493

*Newbie*

Hi everyone my name is Flex and im a newbie.


----------



## wesb321

Brazilian Woman said:


> Hello there....


Hello Hello


I think somebody's cooking up some spam or do I smell a third installment to my dating threads coming on:thumbsup:


----------



## Tobic

Hi there

I have been reading this forum for a while, and finally this is my first post, how great! I'm Tobi, and I currently live in Vienna, Austria. A great place for cycling, no matter if you prefer road or mountain biking. Although Vienna seems a bit flat after living close to the mountains in Switzerland for quite some years  I have been into cycling and wrenching since my childhood, and had a longer break after my two bikes got stolen during my time as student. Got my first real road bike around 5 years ago, and got totally addicted to riding (preferentially in the swiss alps) and building up my own bikes since then. 
Looking forward to read more interesting stuff here,

Cheers

Tobi


----------



## MattintheCrown

Papa Ado said:


> Hello,
> My name is Adrian and I'm excited to be a part of this forum. I'm interested in increasing my knowledge of biking while also offering my knowledge regarding chains/transmissions as a long time KMC Chain Company sales rep for both N. America and Europe. Let me know if you have any questions regarding chains (any brand) or applications.


Hmmm.. ok. Would you recommend removing the chain and soaking it in a solvent to clean it, or would it be better to leave the chain on and occasionally oil it down and wipe it off?


----------



## pourbaix22

nOOb here! Names Matt, live in Miami any one else down here in South Florida??


----------



## Jimflip

Hi,

First introductory post - been reading the forum and was impressed by the knowledge base. It's been very helpful in building up a bike to get me back from a long break in cycling.

I can't wait to get back on the bike !

Regards
Jim


----------



## Teamfour

RBR newbie here. I just ordered a Motobecane Elite Sport. I have my fireproof underwear on for the flames. 

I was looking for an inexpensive bike to use in the pits at race tracks and it fit the bill. I figured I could use it occasionally to ride a few of the bike paths in the neighborhood.


----------



## thorgal_24

*Thanks for a great website.*

Hi, it is wonderful to read and share people's experience and passion about cycling. I have joined group cycling last May and it has been a great pleasure since then. I came across this website as I am researching for ideas that could help my new bike project (of course my LBS will do the work, I do the dream part). The bike will be completed in March of 2012 and it will have the following:

Specialized Tarmac SL4 Pro Frameset (black/red)
Shimano Ultegra Di2, Dura-Ace 11/28 cassette and chain, Rotor 3D+ crankset, Rotor 52/36 Q-Ring, Ceramic bearing, S-Works SL Carbon handlebar, S-Works stem, Zipp 101 Wheels, Continental Grand Prix 4000 Tubular Tire, and fizik Aliante Carbon saddle, Speedplay Zero SS.
I will share with you my experience, once I finish it.

Thanks,
Thorgal


----------



## Gpaw44

*I am new to the Roadbike Community*

Morning I am new to this site! I am 60 years old and have been riding a Trek 7.5 FX for the last 12 years. I am now looking for a road bike. I have my eyes on a used Specialized Roubaix Comp, any comments or suggestions would be greatly appreciated before I buy. I am looking for a road bike to take to Montana this summer and ride it through Glacier Park. When I am not teaching or riding my bike I am working on my old car! Life is great and I am looking foward to being on this site!


----------



## Hendy.27

me to


----------



## Hendy.27

me three


----------



## Chico2000

cnw20 said:


> Schenectady - a bit too cold to ride today


Hey! Not too cold...ya just need the right clothing and to pedal faster. 
Still riding all over Albany County(hill towns...but I'm no hillbilly).
Although with today's snow it looks like I'll have to take the MTN bike out soon.


----------



## 99ssconv

I have been doing the road bike thing now for 2 years, live in Highland Village Texas and ride every chance I get weather permitting. Have an inside ride trainer that I do when the temp is too cold or bad weather.


----------



## sustainpedal

*Hey all*

Hello peoples of the pedal. First post, but I've been lurking. The system finally forced me to join, so I acquiesced cuz this looks like the place to go for biking info. 

A little about me: ex-bike messenger, Cross bike owner, and messed up knee haver -- meaning I wear out my bottom brackets unevenly. I want to purchase a road bike, I have 800-1k to do so and am looking to get a decent deal on a 58cm road. 

Recommendations are welcome. Hoping to score a deal on a closeout.


----------



## merk132

*hey*

ok well i am new to this website but if it has anything to do with bikes i think i will get used to it. well i have built two bike one a bmx and one a fixie and just got a new fixie im 16 and try to ride as much as i can 
but in the end i only came to this website for one reason to ask all fixie riders that i want to buy a disc wheel for my fixie but want one that wont brake if i go over a bump or something like that


----------



## kewright85

*New and need a little help*

I decided to become a member of this site, because I had a couple questions that I just couldn't find any answers to. I started riding a bike and my only source of transportation in about 2004. I didn't do it, because it was cool...but mostly because I just didn't have a car. Then I found out that I loved it. I didn't want a car and in Utah, it is perfectly acceptable to ride a bike everywhere. However in July, I moved back home to Ohio, where cycling is looked down upon. I should also mention that I have had many bikes and none were very nice. I found cheap bikes and fixed them up. Now, I finally have enough money to buy a (semi) nice bike. I have a terrible bike that I rode this summer and fall on the bike trails in Ohio. A 20 mile ride would make my fingers numb for days. I have been looking at the Trek Livestrong FX and the Trek 9th District bikes, but I am unsure which one to get? I like that the FX is cheaper and a woman's bike, with the bar not being so high. I was just wondering if anyone had any experience with either bike and could give me some advice?


----------



## camping biker

Please type more clearly. I think what you would like to buy is called a set of spoke covers. If you buy an actual disc wheel, it will be very expensive, and fairly fragile if it is one of the coated wooden ones. Spoke covers accomplish the same thing, but allow you to use the brake tracks and use economical spoked wheels. I had a set of Colorado Cyclist plastic wheel covers about a decade ago, and it really did speed up the bike. After 20mph, I could feel the difference (less) drag very acutely. Dogs hated that thing though! 
Spoke covers should be around $50-100, and should outlast your wheel if you keep them properly tightened and don't crack them on anything by doing BMX type stunts on a "road" bike. 

Here is one for $90, but look around at track racing sites and recumbent sites, bet you can find one for less, that fits non-dished wheels better. Aero Disc Covers - Wheelbuilder.com




merk132 said:


> ok well i am new to this website but if it has anything to do with bikes i think i will get used to it. well i have built two bike one a bmx and one a fixie and just got a new fixie im 16 and try to ride as much as i can
> but in the end i only came to this website for one reason to ask all fixie riders that i want to buy a disc wheel for my fixie but want one that wont brake if i go over a bump or something like that


----------



## camping biker

That is probably a pretty area to ride (near Lewisville TX). What is the area like? I expect a lot of smooth 2 lane roads and some rich neighborhoods. 


99ssconv said:


> I have been doing the road bike thing now for 2 years, live in Highland Village Texas and ride every chance I get weather permitting. Have an inside ride trainer that I do when the temp is too cold or bad weather.


----------



## jpodell

I'm a newbie to road and mountain biking. I bought a Trek hardtail MTB about 6 months ago and a Giant Defy a couple of weeks ago. Looking forward to lots of miles this spring!


----------



## thatkidduffy

Newb here. In the UK (newcastle to be precise),

Joined the site after reading the massive chinese carbon threads.


----------



## thatkidduffy

oh, and the post count/PM thing is a bit of a chew on!!


----------



## Arkadi

New to the forum but have been a roadie for about 15 years. I ride to blow off steam and to eat what I want Did my first MS 150 this year which was a milestone for me. I live in Pittsburgh (land of many hills) and enjoy riding with various groups here. Currently on my 3rd road bike, a Moto Ti.

Cheers!


----------



## maxfrm

Hello my name is Joseph,

I am new to the forum. I rode BMX back years ago.Then stopped cycling for years... In 2003 purchased my 1st MTB. I only rode sporadically for a season or two then put the bike back in storage. I brought the bike back out late '09, did some upgrading in '10 & decided its time to make cycling part of my life style. I needed to lose the weight and just become more healthy in general.


----------



## ialex2005i

Hey, just bought a trek 1.1. 

Been riding a Trek 4300 Disc mountain bike. I think it's time to hit the road!

Stationed here in beautiful Hawaii!


----------



## Rubmon

Hi iam new just got into the sport... Bought a rapido lamborghini bike, thinking to myself lambo wont put their name on anYthing that is not top quality (based on rep of cars) however after reading threads on bike i found out i was wrong and it is a pos. I wanted some advice after i get into sport what is a good bike to replace it wiith.


----------



## dawgless

Hi, I'm Doug. I started doing more serious road rides in 2011 and now I'm hooked. Looking to purchase my first road bike, a 2010 Specialized Tarmac Expert from a LBS. Going to be doing more races and a bunch of miles this year. I'm hoping to hit at least 3-4000 miles in 2012.


----------



## CroatianCyclist

Hi, my name is Pete and I have a pr...oops wrong place. I am new to this forun stuff so hear it goes.
I got into cycling some thirty years ago. From my mid t30's to 51 (two years ago) I did almost no riding.
This is my comback as it were. I did some racing in my younger days and hope to get into somemore races now. I got my younger brother interested in cycling back in the early eighties and he returned the favor and helped me get back into it now. My brother Tom introduced me to spinning this go-round and it's been a world-changer. I can't say enough about it, totally saves the legs and improves performance.
Hope to (working towards) be a better rider than I ever was in my 20's and 30's. This should be it for now. Happy and safe cycling to all.


----------



## mex3000

My name is Chris, and I am a newbie! I currently own a 2011 Scott CR1 Pro. Got it for Christmas and justt starting to enjoy it. Previous bike was a 2010 Trek 2.3, and I put about 3,000 mi. in about 18 months. I am also in the search of a new mountain bike, so any recommendations and advice will be appreciated!


----------



## Elpimpo

*New Guy*

Good evening all,
I am a 28 yr old US Marine who due to an injury, picked up Road cycling a few years ago.
I used to race BMX as a teen in NJ (back when 'mountain cycle' was at the top). Picked up a Cervelo Prodigy in 09' and have fallen in love. I JUST (like today!) got a new bike (Felt z5 full 105 Ksyrium elite) and was looking for a forum wich led me here.
I am a NYC Native and Just moved to Southern California, Let me just say, Socal is AWESOME for especially for cycling, but everything else is cool too.
I just feel like getting on my bike here as opposed to forcing myself onto it in NYC.

anyways, thank you all for creating this wonderful community.


----------



## eloxxe

*Checking in for the first time. This is a great forum*

Lately I have been having a flat festival and don't know what to make of it.
I was very high on Michelin City Tires two are on my mtb (26 x 1.85) until the last month or so when the front tire has had about 3 flats. The rear has had a couple but none in the past 6 months or so. 
On my comfort bike I have a 26 x 1.5 Michelin City Tire on the rear wheel which had a couple of flats but none for quite some time. (on this bike the Michelin has been in use for over a year now). 
The front tire is a Specialized Nimbus Armadillo that is the best tire I have owned as far as avoiding flats.

Well, there I was after these flat experiences reassuring myself that at least my Armadillo won't go flat on me. 

But wouldn't ya know it. A couple of days ago I was shocked to note it too had gone flat. I have had great success with Armadillos its so rare to get a flat. This tire I have had for over 2 years and its the first flat and Armadillos I've owned have been so dependable.

I ride my bikes everyday of the week. I ride residential streets of Seattle not flat inducing industrial areas for the most part. Because I live in this rainy city I ride the mtb in the wet and the comfort bike on dry days extending the life of that bike's brake pads.

Riding 75 to 90 miles a week year round I guess the law of averages is going show up but I have never experienced this kind of deluge of flats in several years of cycling. I make a habit of keeping prescribed air pressure on a frequent basis.

Doing a lot of head scratching on this one..


----------



## CJonesEngr

Newbie here. I'm not new to the cycling community having worked in a LBS for a few years in late high school/early college days but I now want to get into road biking. I am currently looking for bikes for my wife and I as we got "them" as a Christmas gift. Have spent countless work lunch hours on this site doing research and close to coming to a decision. Love the site!


----------



## funny looking kid

levendi1234 said:


> sorry guys need to post 5 replies before i can start a thread


good idea


----------



## funny looking kid

5 or something


----------



## funny looking kid

3 to go


----------



## csmith1991

Hi, new to the forums (obviously). I'm looking at getting into road biking myself. I was going to put a thread in the newbie section; however, I guess I need five posts, so I'll just start here .

A little about my biking past: Pretty much mountain bikes from wal-mart. I've given up on wal-mart; however, as the last bike I got there the crankshaft sheered off after about a month and I took it to a machine shop at the school I go to (KU) and used metal cement to put it back on just to have the other fall off a month later . At this point I'm ready to spend a bit more money and hopefully it'll be a bit more cost efficient than buying a bike every year or so. I don't actually use the mountain bike for reasons I'd need a mountain bike for, so I figured I'd be able to get a road bike in the $600 - $700 price range.

For myself the local bike store has a 2011 Trek 1.1 for about $590 or a 2011 Trek 1.2 for about $720 and the salesman said the largest noticeable difference between the two would be a carbon fork on the 1.2, which he said might play a factor if I'm on a 20 mile ride or so. This is something I could see myself doing, but is the extra money worth it?

My wife and I are actually both wanting to get into cycling a bit more. She has a balance issue however to where a traditional bike won't work for her. We were looking at something like a tadpole trike, but they seem expensive. Anyone here have experience with them?


----------



## Souprqt

Hi gang,
I found my first bike on roadbike review about 10 years ago. happy to be official.


----------



## tonyshaw2

*Ok, hopefully I've got this thing figured out!*

I'm an older cyclist, trying to get out and ride again. I've always had good legs starting out fittting tires and kicking them on in England as a young teenager. Plus I rode my old Sturmey-Archer 3 speed through the woods and bike trails near and around my house there. I' ve recently started to wonder where the area where I used to ride - the pits and hollows in the ground in the woods came from. I think - I may be wrong - but I think it was an area where workers dug for clay to use for metal or ceramics in very early industrial England. There is a very early water driven industrial complex close to this area. I just think that it is kind of interesting that I used to ride in an area that potentially was the crucible for the start of the industrial revolution and also the birth of bicycle manufacturing in the world.

Anyway, my favorite ride is a KHS flite 300 from 2002. I have other bikes, but this is the one that I like to get on and ride and am most comfortable on. Can't beat steel!


----------



## Rich34

Hi - I live in France but am English. Been cycling for years now, cycled round Europe in '92 when I was 18. Now mainly ride on the road, and enjoy restoring and rebuilding old(ish) bikes as much as being out there on them.


----------



## dave2003trek

hi my names dave im 24 from the uk used to race downhill but stopped and getting into road biking just here to ask a few questions


----------



## floorguy724

*New to road, but been on the mtb for a while!! Nor-Cal*

Hey guys, been registered here a long time and am over mtbr too!

I have been mtb'ing for around 5-6 years and only ridden the road 1-2 times a month? As I'm getting older (33) I am really, really digging the road thing. I am still on a very old 04-05' Giant Cypress hybrid but plan to upgrade very soon!!!

Looking forward to posting here!


----------



## hazilim

*Another new member*

I'm Bob - 67 years old, recreational rider, but serious about equipment, maintenance, reliability.
I've recently bought a Trex FX 7.5, upgraded everything (nearly) to 105, Ksyrium Elite, etc. I seem to now have a road bike with a straight bar & platform pedals.
I have plenty of questions about bike weight (& weighing techniques), but I'll peruse the forum for a while before getting into specifics.
Glad to join the forum.
Bob


----------



## BoingLoings

Hey guys,

I've always been interested in cycling for years, but was never able to do so. I grew up living in the "bad" part of my city, so I was always uneasy. I recently moved out into a private neighborhood in Orange County, CA and was lucky enough that my new home was in the middle of everything! I'm looking to commute and stay in shape because being healthy and fit is the solves everything.

I'm looking forward to my cycling years and this forum.


----------



## camping biker

Never let your guard down, but yeah, its a lot easier to cycle on smooth streets where people are civilized. Best of luck! What kind of bike did you get? 



BoingLoings said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've always been interested in cycling for years, but was never able to do so. I grew up living in the "bad" part of my city, so I was always uneasy. I recently moved out into a private neighborhood in Orange County, CA and was lucky enough that my new home was in the middle of everything! I'm looking to commute and stay in shape because being healthy and fit is the solves everything.
> 
> I'm looking forward to my cycling years and this forum.


----------



## tonedepear

HI! 

I've been cycling since I was about 3, all my childhood holidays were cycling holidays in europe with my folks, then when I hit my late teens I stopped (as you do) and only really got back into it in the last couple of years or so. Even when I haven't been riding I've still been keen on building bikes and messing about with bike bits, despite lack of knowledg/ability. I just find them nice to look at!

Tony


----------



## Sol R

Hello, my name is Sol. I've been lurking here for a few weeks and finally took the time to register yesterday. I've loved cycling for quite a long time now, but up until 2011 took a more casual approach to it. I've taken a much more serious turn now, and have found some very useful information here already.


----------



## mberger3

*Introduction*

Hi Guys, Just joined the community. I've been riding for quite awhile, but having recently retired am looking forward to some traveling and riding in different states. Heading to the San Francisco Bay area next month and looking at trying to get 100 in around San Mateo area. Any suggestions for routes would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## RRH_88

*Saying Hello*

HI 
I am a newbe here a 58 year old Male and new to riding in general, I was riding my vintage 1968 Ralieh Record 10 speed as crosstraining while recovering from a running injury ( ex distance Runner), MY oldest son convinced me to try a sprint duathlon with him last fall. I used the old Ralieh for that, not the best but had a blast ( smoked the youngster by 22 minutes too  ), to be fair he had a flat :. Enjoyed it so much I decide to try some more this year so I bought myself a new Giant Comp1, they didn't have my size in the store in Oct when I bought it so they spec'd a TCR Comp 2 frame they had in my size out to full
TCR comp 1 specs which was OK with me as I like the Black frame better then the white anyways. I only managed 2 rides on it on the road before the weather turned winter, but loved both rides on it.

I signed up for a 16 wk cycling training class an am currently getting about 3 hrs a week on it on my trainer, patiently waiting for spring to get here. I am about 1/3 of the way through the class
and am seeing nice improvements in avg cadence , speed & endurance I am hoping to see big improvements by the time spring rolls around, hopefully I might even be able to join & keep up with some group rides by then.

I also figured since I had gone this far I might as well learn to swim as well so I could do some Trathlons hopefully by late 2012, we will have to wait and see how that goes, just started swim lessons last week so its still to early to tell where that's going to go LOL. I have a long term secret goal of maybe doing a half IM by my 60th birthday.


----------



## ibaun

Sup guys. I'm here because my doctor told me so. I was an avid runner but ended up with a stress fracture of my tibia. Long story short, I'm not allowed to do impact sports anymore. Ever. And I'm in my mid twenties.

Nothing left for me apart from swimming or cycling, and as I'm from Belgium, the choice has been made rather quick! Ordered myself a Rose Pro-DX Cross 2000 bike, which I'll use to bike to some single tracks and get dirty on. Or when I feel like it, I'll just ride parts of the Tour of Flanders, Gent Wevelgem or Omloop het Nieuwsblad.

Ride on!


----------



## Giantdemo

*Howdy, Not a noob just new to the site*

I run one of the Giant Factory demo rigs. This site needs a demo thread so we can list where we'll be offering demos. 

Randy


----------



## brokermac

I'm the last holdout in my group. All of my friends that have MTBs also ride road. I finally gave in 2 weeks ago.


----------



## BamaRidgeRunner

*Hello*

Hi, My name is Eddie, and have been a bike rider since the 70's. I Have a mountain bike and also to 3 wheel bicycles. I am from Alabama. Just came across this site, and thought I would check it out.
Eddie


----------



## BamaRidgeRunner

*5 to ost*

I have 4 more to go.


----------



## BamaRidgeRunner

*reparing a bike*

I have to fix my bike. Thats 2.


----------



## BamaRidgeRunner

*will post when I hit 5*

That's Three,,,,Marve.


----------



## BamaRidgeRunner

*Going for broke*

4 has always been my favorite number.


----------



## BamaRidgeRunner

*5 is it*

I think I made it.


----------



## igor99

I'm Igor. I've been lurking here since last summer. Finally decided to post.


----------



## AlphaDogCycling

Hi,

My name is Matthew, and I'm a former racer (Collegiate / Cat 4 / Cat 3). I'm just getting back into riding after living in Chicago for 8 years -- call me a weather wimp, but I just couldn't motivate to ride.

Now living in Los Angeles, looking to upgrade my 2003 custom Merlin ExtraLight -- all parts upgrade recommendations gladly excepted.https://forums.roadbikereview.com/images/smilies/thumbsup.gif


----------



## PlatyPius

AlphaDogCycling said:


> Hi,
> 
> My name is Matthew, and I'm a former racer (Collegiate / Cat 4 / Cat 3). I'm just getting back into riding after living in Chicago for 8 years -- call me a weather wimp, but I just couldn't motivate to ride.
> 
> Now living in Los Angeles, looking to upgrade my 2003 custom Merlin ExtraLight -- all parts upgrade recommendations gladly excepted.https://forums.roadbikereview.com/images/smilies/thumbsup.gif



I'd recommend upgrading to Fitness 2.0, Motivation 4.5, and Endurance 3.1. Those are the only upgrades that really matter at the moment.


----------



## mikeyOTR

*Newbie Here - but not to bikes *

Hello everyone -
I'm in the DC area, most of the time, well, some of the time in the Summers...
I've been riding for about 45 years, started out in the dirt, and raced circle track with my Dad and Bro and whoever else we could attract that day. We had a short track in fron tof our house for my 1st 15 years or so, until my Bro and I would leave Dad in the dust (on MCs too).
Dad was greta though, a trend setter and great for us kids, as he bought us our 1st dirt bikes too - Hodakas after we learned how to slide and all that on pedal bikes. I guess after I broke a few 20" frames landing over 4-5ft jumps he figureed I need suspension. No more Hodakas but I used to race here at Budds Creek MX.

I have too many bikes (where is the Forum for Bikeaholics ?) and motorbikes too - does that sound familiar ? Recently I have renewed my biking passion, pedal style.
I have a few bicycles, all vintage, and am always buying (I'm supposed to be selling too - shhhhh) more.
My next bike will be a Bianchi (celeste) Campy most likely. I prefer a larger frame than what others would call 'right' for me...I have a 25" Centurion Accordo (sea green) that I lower the seat to the bottom and bars too. I like the way a bigger frame rides...I dont' race and I dont' need a twitchy bike, I like a relaxed bike. I don't need to stand over the bike. I can't stand over my 1996 (last steel frame) CR250 either.
I'm somewhat new to Bianchi, but as long as it's celeste, made in Italy, and has Campy (I could live with 600 I guess  then that'll be a good start 
Hello again.


----------



## kawa3

Hey guys, Im Tarik from Tempe AZ, and I just started riding about two weeks ago on my recently purchased panasonic 1000. Im really excited about the new hobby and cant wait to learn more and more about it.


----------



## mikeyOTR

FYI
The amount of advertising on this site is INSANE. My browser stops for 5 secs, 30 secs, a min. All these things keep popping up everywhere.
I asked to be removed. I cannot wait over 60s for my cursor to allow me to type.
Like Neo said "I want OUT".
I'm done.
We should all leave until they fix the amount of advertising.
BYE


----------



## PlatyPius

mikeyOTR said:


> FYI
> The amount of advertising on this site is INSANE. My browser stops for 5 secs, 30 secs, a min. All these things keep popping up everywhere.
> I asked to be removed. I cannot wait over 60s for my cursor to allow me to type.
> Like Neo said "I want OUT".
> I'm done.
> We should all leave until they fix the amount of advertising.
> BYE


Adblock + NoScript = What ads?

No need to whine about being removed....just don't come back.


----------



## acrawl

Hey all,

I'm Fred, from the greater Atlanta area. I'm new to cycling and still research on my first bike purchase. Looking forward to learning from you more experienced bikers and enjoying this adventure.


----------



## Touch0Gray

mikeyOTR said:


> FYI
> The amount of advertising on this site is INSANE. My browser stops for 5 secs, 30 secs, a min. All these things keep popping up everywhere.
> I asked to be removed. I cannot wait over 60s for my cursor to allow me to type.
> Like Neo said "I want OUT".
> I'm done.
> We should all leave until they fix the amount of advertising.
> BYE


see ya. don't let the door hit ya on the way out.....just how do you think they get the cash to run this place?


----------



## CiscoZombie

Just saying "hi"!

I picked up a 2010 Cervelo S1 today in my aspirations to get back into cycling. It has been.. ugh, well a long time since I had a bike. Got the above bike on a nice discount. Now just need to get out and ride, but it's raining this weekend.



More to come


----------



## camping biker

Try Google Chrome. I don't have any problems. You can also block a lot of pop ups with software. Advertising pays for the site, so that's why they have a lot of it. At least they don't have the things that pop up on the screen. 

Also try Ccleaner registry cleaner. Works WONDERS for speeding up your PC. 



mikeyOTR said:


> FYI
> The amount of advertising on this site is INSANE. My browser stops for 5 secs, 30 secs, a min. All these things keep popping up everywhere.
> I asked to be removed. I cannot wait over 60s for my cursor to allow me to type.
> Like Neo said "I want OUT".
> I'm done.
> We should all leave until they fix the amount of advertising.
> BYE


----------



## aronth5

*A newbie says Hi*

Hi my name is Paul. Looking forward to learning from everyone. Would love to gone out for a ride today but had to settle for the gym. A few inches of fresh snow and road biking just don't mix.


----------



## The Reverend Headgash

G'day from Brisbane Australia.


----------



## OWSI

New to road cycling. I have done some trail riding (not much though).
Anyone have any suggestions on how to choose a properly fitting saddle. Mine is causing numbness. After about 15 minutes on the trainer it is unbaerable. Any suggestions much appriciated


----------



## jeb_daviies

Hey All,

Just joined the forum and having a look round. Been riding Road bikes since 2008, MTB since 2010.


----------



## Touch0Gray

jeb_daviies said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Just joined the forum and having a look round. Been riding Road bikes since 2008, MTB since 2010.


pay no attention to the man behind the green curtain!


----------



## Telban

*Hello*

Hi guys an old Brit here back into biking after 41 years and really enjoying my 1986 Bianchi Rekord 910, will post images once I suss out how......but enjoying the posts!


----------



## Touch0Gray

Telban said:


> Hi guys an old Brit here back into biking after 41 years and really enjoying my 1986 Bianchi Rekord 910, will post images once I suss out how......but enjoying the posts!


once you have enough posts, click advanced, then upload pictures making sure they are sized appropriately. Welcome.


----------



## Telban

Thanks......


----------



## Touch0Gray

no problem......I was a newb once....maybe twice...........................


----------



## GreenCherry

I have the same problem but I'll just start by posting my question here.... 
2009 Specialized TL2 with Roval wheelset or 2011 (new frame) Giant TCR Advanced SL2? Both have Sram Red components.


----------



## mjpainter

New to the forum! Been racing since 2008... Hi


----------



## Bikephelps

I'm new to the forum. I live in Texas. My wife & I are avid cylists that average more than 10,000 mles per year. We're both commuters as well as road cyclists.


----------



## vanenyny

*Newbie Awaiting a 2011 Bianchi Imola*

I just purchased a 2011 Bianchi Imola and it's pretty much my intro to road-biking, although I also need it to commute around NYC (won't be locking it up on the street for long, don't worry), which is what I have the most experience in. After researching several bikes, testing out the Vigorelli, I decided on the Imola. Similar to the Vigorelli but lesser components and, in my opinion, a nice more old-school look with the white as opposed to black Bianchi decal.

Ideally I'm supposed to ride a 51cm but after calling about 50 different bike shops in North America, the only one with a 2011 Imola (didn't want the 2012 because it's Iris Blue and I prefer the traditional Celeste color) was in Pittsburg and in a size 53, which shouldn't be a big deal. I'm a 5'8 woman.

Any advice or tips for this bike are welcome. Any upgrades I should consider right off the bat?

What about getting into longer rides? It's always difficult to find a place to start and get off on the right foot.


----------



## guso

*Hello out there!!*

Been on this forum for a while but never posted. learned alot and thought it was time to chime in and say hello. I have a question but will wait till I have my five post and put it in the appropriate thread. In the mean time good day to all.


----------



## 1bamafan14

Hello guys I am new to the forum and just wanted to say HELLO and ROLL TIDE!


----------



## 1bamafan14

Hello all my name is Brad. I live in north AL. I wanted to say hi to everyone and offer an apology. I was a big runner that thought cycling was an easy way out. But WOW was I wrong! I love riding and get a better more complete workout. Also, I should be able to walk when I am 60. I am new so get ready for tons of questions! Look forward to getting to know many of you!


----------



## abrasive

New here, duh. 

44 years old, used to bike everywhere, hadn't ridden in over 10 years. Picked up a Synapse late last summer and have fallen back in love with cycling.

Already starting to plot the purchase of bike #2... What a fantastic addiction this is!


----------



## stumpjumper2

G'day everyone. My name's Tim. I'm an architect in South Australia and I'm the proud owner of three (until recently four) cheap old bikes: 1972 Raleigh Sprite, 1999 Shogun Trail Breaker 1 and a 1958 Raleigh Sports. Someone nicked my really comfortable 1990 Shogun Samurai. Death to bike thieves.


----------



## fourgasm

Hi, my name is Kevin. I was into BMX in my youth, and then mtn biking, and now i enjoy road and mtn biking. I participated in the low key hill climbs in 2011, it was fun and made my legs a lot stronger. I plan do participate again this year. I just found this site from the mtbr forum, so here i am. I've been riding road bikes for about 2 years now. A little over a year ago I bought a 2011 Allez double, and a few weeks ago I upgraded all components to 105. Anyway, thats my introduction . . .


----------



## elijahornothing

My name is Elijah, I play guitar. I have a friend whos a big rider, and we traded a bike for a guitar. I started biking in Sept. 2011....IM ADDICTED. 23 years old with a KHS Flite 650.


----------



## arai_speed

Dusted my old GT Lotto ZR 3.0 and have been riding a lot the last few months! LA area canyons beware.


----------



## jdt150

Hi 
I am not new to cycling, been riding for 40 years or more, just new to this forum. was out of biking for several years because of thyroid cancer and arthritus, both under control so just replaced my 13 year old Specialized s=works alum road bike with a Bianchi Infinito that I am picking up tonight.

John


----------



## FmrRacer

*First post*

Hi, I'm Jonathan, 38 yo dude in Colorado. I started racing at age12 and was a Cat 2 junior, then on Team USA for triathlon. I haven't ridden in the past 15 years, though, and am making the plunge again. I had 100k miles in my legs before I was 18, so I'm hoping that it comes back quickly. Thanks for letting me be here!


----------



## acelticmonk

Hi all - 

I live in Seattle area, ride MTB and road, bike commute part of my 31-mi work commute (drive and bike, stopping at a park & ride along the way). I like riding in the rain, but I prefer dry weather


----------



## Dsam2

Hi, my name is Daniel. I have been seriously cycling for 1 year although I have been riding bikes since I was 7. Last year I started riding my Trek 4300 on 20 milers that soon turned into 30 milers. My brother-in-law set out to turn me into a roadie that actually road a road bike. He built me up a Jamis Ventura Race frame that he had lying around his room. I had that bike for about 3 weeks before a car decided to rudely smash it; however, their insurance company kindly funded me with some money to buy a new bike. (Thank goodness or it was back to the Trek 4300 for me.) I bought a Caad10 and hook it up with some sweet wheels. I would love to get into racing but I'm on track to get into law school next year so my racing dreams may have to wait a few years, but I don't ever plan to stop riding.


----------



## red phantom

Hi everyone my name is Craig and I have riden bikes all my life now the kids have grown up it was time to bye a new bike.So I just purchased a new Pinarello FP2 2011 with Campagnolo Veloce groupset. I went for a ride this morning on my new bike and love it .


----------



## beno

Hey all, I'm rapidly discovering a new addiction - was converted about a year ago to road cycling. [from no cycling] Loving it. Its taken over from old cars and motorcycles. I've been hankering after an old frame that I could build up with newer components to make practical for daily riding. Then I found my baby!
Vast wealth of knowledge here! Will be probably learning far more than contributing, but here's a start.

Ben


----------



## Newlander

*intro*

I live down under, currently going to university.

Did some mtb racing for a few years, looking at jumping on the road racing band wagon this year.


----------



## Sportster44

Freezing my ass off in Canada. Been lurking and learning here for months. Looking to buy a bike this spring or build one this winter to supplement my mountain biking in the summer.


----------



## Touch0Gray

red phantom said:


> Hi everyone my name is Craig and I have riden bikes all my life now the kids have grown up it was time to bye a new bike.So I just purchased a new Pinarello FP2 2011 with Campagnolo Veloce groupset. I went for a ride this morning on my new bike and love it .


triple congrats:

kids grew up
new bike
Campy


hip, hip, hip hooray!


----------



## bsyred

*Hello from NJ*

Hi everyone,

I'm from central NJ. Just getting back into riding so I signed up for a 50 mile bike ride. Really enjoying the training so far. Looking forward to learning alot from everyone.


----------



## SelfMedicating

Hey everyone

I have been lurking here for a while and finally decided to make an account. I haven't had much experience road cycling, but I raced XC MTB for around 4 years in high school and trained on the road occasionally. I sold my bikes when I went to college and just recently graduated. During college I ran 35-50 miles per week and I have been battling some stress fractures for the past 8 months. Now that I have a decent job, I have decided to build a road bike and start taking cycling seriously again and hopefully allow my stress fractures to heal properly before resuming running.

Anyways, this seems like a very informative place. Anyone have any tips on using the forum search? I get tons of mixed results every time I try to use it.


----------



## Paradigmsp

*2012 White/Red BH G5 for sale*

Hello all.. Looking to get rid of Super Sexy 2012 White/Red BH G5..

I will be posting it up this weekend, if you or anyone you know is interested holler!!


----------



## watson357

*HI I am a noob so I have to let you know.*

:cryin:


----------



## paulwp38

*Newbie? Who me?*

I'm a newbie here but no newbie to cycling and controversy. 
I ride to keep death at bay - or maybe to invite it at the hands of a crazed motorist. I have a bit of a lung issue and need to ride to keep things going. In my house are many cycles including a funny bike - or as a friend of mine says, a rebumbent.*

I like that one, but for sheer uncomplicated riding pleasure over short distances I do believe my FELT Brougham takes first place.

My wife took up riding because I did and is now far more obsessed with it than I. She recently ordered an Orbea Dama SLT Ultegra and I give a big plug to Orbea Australia for the superb service in following up her delayed order. 

We ride, we spend money on cycling, we ride a bit more and life on a bike is good.



*Metaphysics high racer recumbent don't get me started and yes, unlike most it does climb.


----------



## 4gfcred44

Hi all, I'm 64 and got back into cycling a year and a half ago. I started back on my old CAD 5 Cannondale and a year ago bought a Gary Fisher Cronus. Its great to be back on the road again and be amoung other cyclists here in Mesa, Az. I've been reading the forum for a while, but jsut recently signed up as a member. Anyhow, its good to be here.


----------



## Adkman

Hey All, new to the forum. Hang out in the Adirondacks... involved with Centurion Cycling and their new event in Lake George this coming June 22-24 (2012). 3 days of riding, racing, expos, food, entertainment, family events, an all round great time! I'm new here so it won't let me post links, but it's just centurioncycling dot com . Check it out. If you want more info email me anytime!


----------



## bhayes505

Hello everyone,
Like others I have been reading here for a while now and finally got an account. I just started riding road bikes 2 years ago. Of course I got the bug right after my first ride and have been going strong since. During the summer months I'm riding about 200 miles a week and about 130 miles a week so far this winter.


----------



## Monk

Hello, new here. Been racing on/off for 30 years, just got a new ride and am enjoying a renewed love of the sport. :thumbsup:


----------



## andymanrd

i have been cycling on and off for a couple of years. i have been lurking this forum for approx the same amount of time. I like learning about the nuances of the sport.

I started riding in college on a bike that I found in the trash. Now that I have a job and a mtn bike to accompany the bike i found, I am shopping for my first road purchase. 

Any way, im excited to be part of the community now.


----------



## Potomuchto

Hi, everyone!

I like to look at your self built bike's pictures, but it does not let me do it unless I am registered. 
So here I am, just another lurker. I have road bike for about 2 years and like to ride it. I also run some triathlons. 

My goal for 2012 is to reach 20 mph average speed on 50 miles ride, or ride 100 miles in less than 5 hrs. I live in Ohio, it is not very hilly out here if the route is carefully chosen, so my goal looks realistic. 

I would like to learn more how to maintain my bike and not to take it to the LBS shop every time I have a problem.

Also, I like to build my carbon bike. I never done it before, and if my budget will allow, I will be buying cheap carbon frame and used components. 

And I dream about good deep aero wheels.


----------



## diehard

*I'm new too!*

Long time lurker first time writer. Former Army Officer, football stud, all around outdoor nut. Got married, got fat blew out knee and I'm trying to get back into fighting trim w/the help of cycling. I can still run but basketball is all but over for me at the tender age of 35.
Just wanted to say hey and let you know I've learned & continue to learn plenty from you all.
Oh yeah, I purchased a 2012 Scott S20 Speedster, that I love and I need to loose about 50 pounds.
How much milage should I be doing? Since the weather doesn't permit I've been riding my at home stationary (Which I plan to sale as soon as I can to replace with a legit trainer.

That's all folks!

Cheers!


----------



## diehard

Thanks for all your support & knowledge!
Cheers!


----------



## jeanckilly

*What is the comparable new bike to a 1972 Peugeot Px10?*

I have had myPx10 since I was 12. Riding centuries on it now. I've tried a Specialized Allez, and was slower and it was a painful experience. I don't know if it is the steel, the geometry or what? Can't upgrade the PX10 economically, and would love to buy a bike in the $1500-$2500 range that is as comfortable (and fast) as my Px10. Should I stick to steel? Suggestions welcome!
Thanks!


----------



## tromley

i have lurked for a long time. never really had a lot to add to things. but i have a question for the tribe. it's make posts time. Sorry, from an aplogetic canadian


----------



## tromley

this forum is like hopping! post 2.


----------



## tromley

I can't hardly believe it. Join 2005. First Post 2012. the 7 year old virgin.


----------



## tromley

2 more to go. 2 more to go.


----------



## tromley

ok, this is my final apology for now. posts up. now i can ask why the i didn't love the bike i tested today - 2012 R3. In Halifax. Maybe it was the cold.


----------



## cyclusaddictus

diehard said:


> How much milage should I be doing?


That's a great question. I guess it comes down to your goal of cycling, which is to lose weight. Using a stationary bike might give you some idea about calorie output, but for the most part you need to ride at a decent clip for 30 minutes to burn 500 calories (at say a 250 watt output). A good road ride will burn about 1000 calories in an hour to hour and a half. Use that with some diet calorie counting and do the math.

One of the simplest things you can do is a fixed calorie meal replacement. Take one meal a day (usually lunch), and substitute a fixed calorie meal bar, like a high protein power bar. Stay well away from snacking, especially baking and sweets. More veggies, fruit, and water.

When I get back to my regular rides in the spring, the weight melts off..especially when I'm doing more regular 2-3 hour rides. But I still have to be careful about what I eat when I'm hungry.

Good luck, and great choice in cycling as your exercise agenda!


----------



## Christopaul

*Greetings from a NewB*

I'm a bikaholic & an equipment junky. 

I have spent the last couple years buying various wheel sets and I'm hoping to finally settle down with a few pairs of keepers this month...


----------



## François1

*Hi there / Advice about touring gearing*

Hi there, 

First post for me here. Happy New Year everybody!

OK, I am in the process of replacing my Marin Muirwowods frameset that i used for touring for years. During last summer tour, I realized the frame was not up to the task anymore fully loaded, too muck flex, pretty scary going downhill. 

I am still undecided about a Thorn Sherpa and a Co-motion Pangea. Both are 26'', sturdy, and can accomodate rim brakes. 

- Wheelset: Will probably be White Industries hubs, 40 spokes at the rear, 36 at the front. 

- The drivetrain options give me headaches. On the Marin, I used an old triple Ultegra cranset (52/42/30 with 172.5 cranks) paired with an 11/26 cassette (9 speed) and a short cage 105 rear derailleur. Shifting was crisp. I really liked the close gears. I need smaller ratios as I struggled on steep inclines. For exemple, made it through Topes de Callantes in Cuba, but zigzaging! Here are a few options. 

Question 1: Which BB interface? Has to be sturdy obviously, but I need to be able to find parts when touring in Latin America for instance. Square taper an option (Phil Woods) with Sugino XD 600 triple? I thought square taper interface was prone to failure?

Question 2: What gear ratios? I want a 9 speed drivetrain. 

Option 1: Keep the Ultegra Crankset and go for a MTB cassette behind (11-32, 9 speed) which implies buying a long cage derailleur. Pros= Very wide range of gears, cassettes available everywhere); Cons= lots of gaps between gears + shifting not as crisp as short cage derailleurs and more prone to failure. Moreover, the rings are wasted, so I need new rings. Is it worth it? 

Option 2: Use a MTB crankset up front. I have an XT M760 sitting around. Needs new rings too. Thinking of 46/32/22 combination. I could use my 105 short care derailleur with an 11/12-26-27 cassette (I have a few 9 speed road cassettes). Pros= closely spaced ratios, crisp shifting, derailleur less prone to failure; Cons= Hard to find a 9 speed road cassette in the middle of nowhere, road rear derailleurs and cassettes more fragile than MTB stuff? 

Option 3: Go for a crankset with the following ratios(26/36/46-48), kind of in between former options : Sugino XD 600 (square taper), LX T661 Crankset, XT M771. Then, what setup behind?

I need a sturdy drivetrain with components widely available. I have been riding bikes for 25 years and I am fit.

Thanks for your input. 

François


----------



## Christopaul

1) Square taper with Sugino XD triple is fine (maybe required). Tange works great despite it's reasonable cost (only $20 and lasts forever). The Sugino 600 XD set up is typically 26-36-48 which is much better for touring over varied terrain. I even have this set up on one of my road bikes (climb a lot of mountains in California). I eventually changed the big ring to a 50t (they don't come that way). This is technically beyond the Shimano 22t range, but I found it to work without problem (both with STI shifters and bar end shifters).

2) the greater range is definitely a worthwhile trade off with "smoothness". With lower gears you can make it up, without them you may be forced to walk.

3) Long cage derailleur is going to work better and smoother. If you didn't have a load, a mid cage (like an ultra) can work up to a 32t cassette. I have that set up on my 11 year old son's road bike and it works fine. Between your power and the weight of your load, I would go with the long cage. Besides you then have more options and choices in cassettes. Even though you're strong, you'll appreciate having the choice to spin more vs. muscling and standing (which you are still free to do). 

Besides having low gears its nice to have high gears too especially when you have long distances to cover. You can make any of your crank choices work with your cassettes. Personally, I prefer greater ranges on both the cranks and the cassettes. Since you're not worried about your weight, why limit your range?


----------



## Fredneck

*Long time lurker*

Hey All, 
Long time lurker here who finally decided to say what's up! I am a relativity new roadie who transitioned from the MTB world last year and love it! Anyway, thanks for the great site and I look forward to BS'ing with everyone.


----------



## Touch0Gray

François said:


> Hi there,
> 
> First post for me here. Happy New Year everybody!


option 3 sir.....go campy!

welcome


----------



## triguy12

hi-im a newbie


----------



## dzurutuza

Hi, I am a new member and have a question on manually zeroing my Joule 2.0... whenever i get to the manual zero screen, even though my torque raw and torque offset are way different values, when i click to zero out nothing changes... am i doing something wrong???

Thank you!


----------



## cam313

*Another Noob*

Hey, everyone. 

I'm picking up my new Trek 2.1 Compact this Saturday. Ordered it in very cool Ice Green. Lurking on this site and reading tons of stuff the last couple of weeks helped me decide on which road bike to get. 

Haven't ridden much in 20, or so, years but looking forward to riding again ! Compared to my previous bikes (a Royce Union and Peugeot 10-speeds during the 70s and 80s), the Trek is going to feel like going from a Buick to a Porsche. 

Will post pics of the new bike in a week or so on the noob board. :thumbsup:

Still learning lots reading the different forums on here so thanks for all the help !


----------



## Joehs

*Newbie here!*

Hey all,

Been lurking for a few weeks now, finally figured it was time to post up. 

My name is Joey, I'm 24, and I live and work in OKC, OK. I don't have a lot of bike experience. In fact, the last time I rode anything other than a stationary at the gym, was probably a decade ago. I've been considering getting into biking for a myriad of different reasons (health, fun, commuting purposes, competition). 

As a member of many other forums that have brushed off on me, I post a lot less than I search. I know very little about bikes, so until I can familiarize myself with them more you probably won't see a whole lot of me  

~Joey


----------



## FIRERACER17

*Hello to all*

Hello, i just logged in this year in preparation for the upcoming cycling season. I am a professional Firefighter like some of you on here and started cycling again about 4 years ago to keep in shape for both my job and my winter sport Hockey. I got hooked and did a bunch of races but mostly ride with a club/group just to keep in shape and have some fun and relaxation. I have ridden over the past few seasons a Specialized Roubaix, then a Cervelo R3, and am now building a Scott Addict SRAM Red bike from the frame up for this season.


----------



## Trek Road Dogg

*A Quick Hello!*

Hi All,

I had been directed to this family of riders many many times before today. Just about any subject I'ved searched for as a fairly new cyclist had led me to this site for answers.

After so many hits on topics and quality replies from the community, I felt it was time to see what you guys and gals are all about.

So far this looks to be a fantastic place to hang a helmet. 

See ya around.......


----------



## noober

Hi all, new guy here. I raced bmx my whole life and have now begun my journey into road bikes. Got myself a Felt F80. Its a little rough around the edges but nothing some TLC and cash cant fix.

Im 32, from New Orleans and looking forward to getting to know some of you.


----------



## shuftie

*Hello*

Hello - New to the forums, and looking forward to sending and receiving advice.

Shuftie


----------



## shuftie

Hel;o


----------



## shuftie

Sorry, sent before I meant to


----------



## JayEInd

Hello, I'm and old curmudgeon and have just recently taken up cycling as a means of exercising. I live in Southern Indiana and started riding last year in mid August. My mileage last year was 1,200 miles and 200 so far this year. My bike is a Gaint Cypress. I just wanted to say hello and I look forward to learing and sharing with the folks on this site. JayE


----------



## hydroslyder

Hey Everyone! I'm new, just picked up my first bike a Trek Madone 3.1! I used to dable in Mountain Biking but never was consistent. I absolutely love riding used to ride a 20 mile loop consistently and figured what better way to get back in shape than to pick up riding again. 

Besides that I'm a 24 year old Mechanical Engineer living on the Mississippi Gulf Coast. I also play golf and love to sail!


----------



## Def1nup

Hello fellow bike lovers!
A friend of mine got me to purchase a bike. I have not stopped pedaling since. 
By the way, I lost 28 lbs. and was able to throw my meds in the trash.


----------



## conecrazy

hello everyone.


----------



## zoothornrollo

hello, I'm a club cyclist from London and kept coming across threads from this board when I googled stuff - looks like a great source of knowledge and info.


----------



## brakebuster

*new blood with a new steed...*

hi Guys ( and girls ) 

been into bikes for many years ( just turned 44 years young ) , but being rugby player shaped not many bikes fit me ,

i did have a beautiful Bianchi Cam 4 in clear-coat polished ally a few years back , but had to sell due to redundancy , 

so , now to the new steed

i have just built up from a new 2012 Specialized Allez 58cm ( XL ) in black/silver a full Campagnolo 10 speed equipped road bike with proper dropped bars , now dont get all excited , i have done this on a very tight budget , but all components are brand new , but older or discontinued components , and some removed from ' new ' bikes being upgraded from the shop...... total project cost is less than £500 , that includes all Campag equipment including Campag Scirocco wheels and Shwalbe tyres ( in blue... ) ,

how can i pop a pic on here , do i need to host one somewhere ?

BB:thumbsup:


----------



## rizball

John here... Been cycling seriously since 83 when I bought my first Nishiki International... stepped up to a Colnago Mexico from there... when that got stolen... I kinda quit! broken hart! I just got back into it and am putting together a new to me find... a LeMond Zurich... going through it and replacing most... thinking about a respray... need to pedal more though... too fat!


----------



## Tralliam

Another noob here. I stumbled across this forum researching for my son. I'm not a cyclist, but my DS 9 is entering his second season of triathlons. His coach wants him on a road bike. I'm hoping i can find enough threads to comment on so I can ask for advice.


----------



## mattlock26

Also trying to get my posts up. New to this forum, looking forward to pumping folks for info.


----------



## Seneb

I'm a longtime lurker and need a fifth post so I can start a thread. This is it. Hello, all.


----------



## Sheik Yerbouti

Been reading the forums for some time; getting answers to arcane questions I can't find anywhere else. New bike should be delivered by noon! 

Peas all


----------



## deadhead1971

Hi, new to the site - just into road cycling as part of a mid life crisis! 
another mid life cyclist, and loving it.
Alan


----------



## Touch0Gray

deadhead1971 said:


> Hi, new to the site - just into road cycling as part of a mid life crisis!
> another mid life cyclist, and loving it.
> Alan


what are we calling MID LIFE???????


----------



## Touch0Gray

brakebuster said:


> hi Guys ( and girls )
> 
> been into bikes for many years ( just turned 44 years young ) , but being rugby player shaped not many bikes fit me ,
> 
> i did have a beautiful Bianchi Cam 4 in clear-coat polished ally a few years back , but had to sell due to redundancy ,
> 
> so , now to the new steed
> 
> i have just built up from a new 2012 Specialized Allez 58cm ( XL ) in black/silver a full Campagnolo 10 speed equipped road bike with proper dropped bars , now dont get all excited , i have done this on a very tight budget , but all components are brand new , but older or discontinued components , and some removed from ' new ' bikes being upgraded from the shop...... total project cost is less than £500 , that includes all Campag equipment including Campag Scirocco wheels and Shwalbe tyres ( in blue... ) ,
> 
> how can i pop a pic on here , do i need to host one somewhere ?
> 
> BB:thumbsup:


need more post to upload pic i think...or upload to other site and post link!

Welcome


----------



## deadhead1971

Touch0Gray said:


> what are we calling MID LIFE???????


41 years young


----------



## Flatroadz

Been lurking here long enough to likely not be a newb out on the road now..lol.

40 yr dude..Madone 6.2 do about 130 miles weekly. 


Walt


----------



## Touch0Gray

deadhead1971 said:


> 41 years young


that's only MID life if your only planning for 82 years!


----------



## TimeTravla

*newb with a question*

Hi, I'm Eric. newbie

Just been riding on a cyclocross bike as an all-rounder with potential to use in races soon. My first bike just went down, and i just got a new one. Trying to set up 2 wheelsets (road/cross tires). here is my question...

I saved wheels off my last bike with a 9 speed SRAM 11-26t cassette on it and put road tires on it to interchange on my new bike when i am road riding. 

My new bike is a Fuji Cross PRO with SRAM pg1070 11-26t cassette with SRAM Rival shifters and derailleurs. 36/46t rings. 

will i be able to just interchange the wheels easily? one is 9 speed, one is 10. I've been trying to figure this out and can't tell if i need to do anything else to make it work or not.


----------



## exotec

Hi. I'm Karl from Austria.

I registered for this forum already 2 years ago, but today I've done my first posts 

I love to setup my one custom bikes. pics will follow in the custom forum.


----------



## exotec

exotec said:


> Hi. I'm Karl from Austria.
> 
> I registered for this forum already 2 years ago, but today I've done my first posts
> 
> I love to setup my one custom bikes. pics will follow in the custom forum.


only 1 post ahead to be able to post pics and links *LOL*


----------



## bjh1776

I am Brad - Am a IT professional in PA. I have questions on fitting a new bike but need to post submit 5 posts first. My apologies, but I am going to I am going to repeat this post 5 times. Probably I am not off to a good start on this forum to those who may be offended.


----------



## bjh1776

#2 I am Brad - Am a IT professional in PA. I have questions on fitting a new bike but need to post submit 5 posts first. My apologies, but I am going to I am going to repeat this post 5 times. Probably I am not off to a good start on this forum to those who may be offended.


----------



## bjh1776

#3 I am Brad - Am a IT professional in PA. I have questions on fitting a new bike but need to post submit 5 posts first. My apologies, but I am going to I am going to repeat this post 5 times. Probably I am not off to a good start on this forum to those who may be offended.


----------



## bjh1776

#4 I am Brad - Am a IT professional in PA. I have questions on fitting a new bike but need to post submit 5 posts first. My apologies, but I am going to I am going to repeat this post 5 times. Probably I am not off to a good start on this forum to those who may be offended.


----------



## bjh1776

#5 I am Brad - Am a IT professional in PA. I have questions on fitting a new bike but need to post submit 5 posts first. My apologies, but I am going to I am going to repeat this post 5 times. Probably I am not off to a good start on this forum to those who may be offended.


----------



## bdkj

Hi everyone,

Want to have fun here!


----------



## TMNT2210

*I am a newbie- but need help...*

hi- i am new to this and looking to buy my first bike. i got measured and all and this is just to keep up with my girlriend. but can you tell me if this is a good deal? A 2004 Fuji Team SL for $700.00?

Thanks


----------



## Don4

bjh1776 said:


> #5 I am Brad - Am a IT professional in PA. I have questions on fitting a new bike but need to post submit 5 posts first. My apologies, but I am going to I am going to repeat this post 5 times. *Probably I am not off to a good start on this forum to those who may be offended.*


But at least you recognize the possibility! 

Hope you enjoy the forums.


----------



## Jbain825

hello my name is Justin. I have been riding since i was 14 im now 20 and looking to do my first triathlon this spring. So im here to get some tips on training and im also looking to buy a new bike and need some advice


----------



## Goforit

Hi everyone, new to this forum but been riding for over 40 years. Quit racing 15 years ago but still ride 250 to 260 miles a week to stay in shape. Currently riding a Specialized Roubaix Expert and still keeping up with the younger riders on the club rides. Great sport and meet a lot of nice folks.


----------



## Bigfurgo

Hey Bigfurgo from Australia. I'm new… really new. In fact I'm still in the process of hunting for my first road bike but I used to borrow a mate's road bike so I have some limited road time. I've come on here to try and get a basic grasp of things I think I should know, as well as learning from other's experience.

I have the opportunity to buy an old GT ZR 1.0, but it's the butted 7000 series aluminium model (I have no idea what year). Apart from clearly being heavier than a 2001 model, I cannot find any information on this particular model as it is also fitted with SORA running gear as opposed to Dura Ace… all sounds a little dodgy and dare I say a 'fake' GT ZR 1.0.

Anyway, I know this isn't the place for a new unrelated thread, but I can't post my own thread until Ive posted 5 times… 

Cheers


----------



## DJake80

Hey guys, I've been a biker for years, from BMX to trail riding to mountain biking, but this is my first time getting into road bikes! Just picked up a 2012 Specialized Secteur Sport Triple and it should be ready for me to pick up next Thursday or Friday! Looking for good pedals/shoes/etc and then I'll be psyched to ride it for the first time!!!

DJ


----------



## Discotech

Just wanted to introduce myself. I've been riding for years, and crashing just as long. People in the ATL are don't be afraid to say hello!

DT


----------



## SRinSA

*From San Antonio TX*

Um...clear my throat.

I'm Shawn for San Antonio, TX. Bought my first bike last night from a lbs. Long time runner but sustained an injury during my last full marathon, so I needed to try something different. I bought a 2012 Felt Z85 after reading the reviews on here and it being a truly great fit for me. Look forward to learning more about the sport!

Cheers-


----------



## jheeno

hello all
i joined about 6 months ago mainly to see how the road biking scene is in america and because of my upcoming trip to San Francisco in April.
I livein Sydney Australia by the way.
I own a 2011 trek madone 4.5.
Purchased it for training because my main love is mountain biking.
lastest ride on the road bike was today ... 80kms .. nice but im cramping everywhere ouch.
Thanks to this forum I now have an idea what to do in san fran
rent a road bike for a day and attempt the mount diablo climb
and ride around the golden gate national recreational area


----------



## myufox

Hi, I joined recently. I have been biking on handme downs for the past 13 years on mountain bikes, now i want to get into road bikes. Mostly a commuter and not racing. It just cost too much money to race with others that have money. For now it is good enough just beating my own track times.


----------



## gtexbush

*New guy on the block*

Just wanted to say hello. Rode in Colorado for many years and then moved around with the job and landed in Georgia and began riding again after 20 years. I have invested in a new road bike and have about 500 miles on it as of now. Interested in building a track bike for a new adventure.


----------



## country road

HI

My name is Mike; new to the forum. I did some serious riding about 20 years ago and had to stop right after some eye surgery. I never really got back to it again until two years ago. My doctor told me that I'm pre-diabetic and needed to change my eating habits etc.. So I got out my Schwin Tempo and started riding again. I've had good results for my health screenings and have lost some weight in the process. I love riding mostly on country roads. I usually do 20-30 miles 3 times aweek. I'm 65 now and probably won't get back to level of riding that I was at before the eye surgery, but it's still good. Thinking about getting a new bike, but I'm not too much up-to-date with the new stuff that's out there. So I thought I would check out this forum and see what people are saying about different bikes. Lots of interesting reading here.

Mike


----------



## Henchman13

Been riding for a few years now. Mostly road but also MTB. Looking to upgrade the road bike this winter. Hope to get some good info through the forums.

Hencman13


----------



## browsielove

Oh crap. I thought this was a bowling forum.


----------



## browsielove

Working my way to 5 posts...
Love gear.
3 MTBs 
Niner Air 9 Carbon - rigid "single" with 3 speed Nexus... I guess not a single.
Trek Superfly 100 Elite - Stock
Stumpjumper Pro hardtail
2 Road Bikes
S-Works DA
LeMond Team Saturn Pro Issue (circa 2000) - VERY cool. Like the Maillot Jaune
Tandem
Trek Road Tandem
Too many kids bikes, wife bikes to mention.


----------



## kscycler

I've been hanging out at Slowtwitch, but wanted to come over here to get some insight into a 1994 (?) Merlin MTB that I found at the LBS, BRAND NEW, NEVER RIDDEN, NEVER SOLD. So if I get my 5 posts, maybe I can post something in the classic forum and get an idea of what it's worth. See ya...


----------



## tipstall

Hi, I'm Ken. Been riding since a little kid. I live in the Chicago northwestern suburbs. 

This is my old ride, and I have been putting some miles on it with no consistency.









Got this 2010 Allez Comp w/105 last month. Can't run anymore and want to put serious miles on this bike. I still need to set a mileage goal for this year.


----------



## Rad Fondo

*Hello From Rad Fondo*

Hello from Rad Fondo. New member to the forums. I organize a series of 101 mile group training rides based in San Clemente California. These rides are free and everyone is welcome. You get two supported stops and lunch at the finish.

Pace is winter distance (lsd) - we focus on riding as a group. Come join us, you will have a great time. You can find additional details and pictures of past events at 

Send me an email if you would like to be put on the mailing list - No Spam from me. 

Forum rules wont let me post links until my thread count is higher. Just google Rad Fondo

Next event is this Saturday.:thumbsup:

I look forward to riding with you,
Mike


----------



## azspinning

Checking in as a new NOOB. We all got to start somewhere. Just getting the first post out of the way. BTW ... seems a bit silly, but rules are rules.

Great forum, great posts and great info form what I've seen so far.

Cheers


----------



## Mike427

*Hello form Arkansas*

Hello my name is Mike and I just bought a new 2011 Jamis Satellite. I have not ridden a road bike in over 20 years, I'm now in my mid 40's and really looking forward to logging some miles. Right now I'm just trying to get back in shape and getting used to the new technology that's out there. This looks like a great place to start. Compared to my old mid 80's Free Spirit Racer this new bike is really something. I'm looking forward to the new adventure that lies ahead.


----------



## cavemandan

*hi guys and girls*

hi would just like to say a big hello


----------



## DirtBikeRider

Well here goes, I'm new to the road bike world. Never really wanted to be here so to speak as I'm a dirt bike rider. However, after my second ACL replacement and aging a few years I see how I can benefit from riding a cycle on the road. I've got a question about my new BMC carbon road bike and I need to up my post count in order to start a new thread. I wish you all the best of luck! Remember rubber side down!


----------



## phsycle

New here. Been riding for 20 years. Only ride fixed gear/SS right now (no, not a hipster). Planning to do my first double century fixed this year. Gonna be a hoot. Especially riding through the mountains here in the Rockies.


----------



## JC650

Hello all from Western NY. Im just getting in to road bikes and have learned quite a bit just from this site alone. Just back in to biking last summer and determined the old mountain bike just isnt good enough already. Hoping to make my first road bike purchase soon and will feel much more confident with all the knowledge acquired here.


----------



## Srinivasan

*First Bike Build*

Hello, I have been following roadbike review for some time. This is my first post. I just bought a Masi 3VC frame and an almost new Ultegra 6600 road bike (Navarro Trionfo) with Mavic Ksyrium Wheels and a frame which I will recycle. I want to take the parts from the Navarro and to build the Masi 3VC frame. The Masi also has seatpost and stem. Anyone have any advice. I have done minor work on my bikes for years.


----------



## scooterc

Hey everyone just bought my first set of wheels


----------



## scooterc

Cant wait to show them off!

And 10


----------



## Cramps_Tardstrong

I need one more post to be able to start threads so here we go...

I am a 4 year roadie just getting into racing - second season - living in California. I own a Cervelo Soloist Carbon and a Cervelo R3SL with full DA grouppo. To this point, if anyone cares and is paying attention, perhaps you might like to comment on the DA vs. SRAM RED debate? Most of my friends ride RED and I find their shifting to be slower and more choppy than mine, though I keep my bike well tuned; they all swar I'm missing out. Anyway, I digress. I have been following (or lurking) various RBR threads and reviews for some time and I'd like to start engaging the community a bit more. G'day and happy spins.

-Cramps


----------



## Tauntonian

*New Guy from Massachusetts*

Hi ... I started riding again last summer. I put about 1500 miles on my Specialized Allex and decided I would do an upgrade. I purchased a 2011 Specialized Roubaix in October and put on about 650 miles on it since I bought it. I want to ride my first century in September. I'm 59 and in decent physical condition. I was hoping to get some advice as to how to train for such a ride. My longest ride thus fas was 63 miles, I averaged about 15.5 mile per hour. I was hoping to average about 16 mph and under 6.5 hours riding time. Like I said, I am almost sixty and haven't been on a bike for many years before last summer. Any suggestion? Bob


----------



## tipstall

Sweet bike. Never noticed that color before.


----------



## carsonsig

noob here.. trained and did a sprint on my mtb. researching a new or used first road bike!


----------



## hsiaoty

Hello! Due to fate (I suppose) my mountain bike was stolen and I here I am starting anew with a new bike. I love cycling but it's boring that all my friends are like "five miles? that's too far; drive a car lol" so I'm looking to join a club or maybe form one at my college since it feels awkward being the probably the only female specimen in the group. Anyhow, that's my story.


----------



## Tauntonian

I opted to go from the Specialized Roubaix Comp to the Expert because of the color. I love the combination of blue and white. When being sized for the bike, it was decided I needed 44mm handlebars instead of the 42mm that it came on the bike. At that time I changed the handlebar tape from white to blue. I also took offf the tires and replaced them with Mitchlen Pro Race III. I like how it turned out.


----------



## tipstall

Tauntonian said:


> I opted to go from the Specialized Roubaix Comp to the Expert because of the color. I love the combination of blue and white. When being sized for the bike, it was decided I needed 44mm handlebars instead of the 42mm that it came on the bike. At that time I changed the handlebar tape from white to blue. I also took offf the tires and replaced them with Mitchlen Pro Race III. I like how it turned out.


If you like the Pro 3 you should buy an extra set. The Pro 4 is out and everyone has the Pro 3 on close out. Could you feel the difference in 2mm on the bars?


----------



## Touch0Gray

tipstall said:


> If you like the Pro 3 you should buy an extra set. The Pro 4 is out and everyone has the Pro 3 on close out. Could you feel the difference in 2mm on the bars?


he meant cm not mm


----------



## Tauntonian

I'm really not sure the 2cm made a difference. My preivous road bike, 2006 Specialized Allex, also has 44 cm handlebars. I can tell you this, I have a 1988 Schwinn Le Tour which I still use on bike trails and such and the handlebars are around 42 cm and I definately notice the differance. But, the three bikes are totally different and set up differently. When I bought my Allex and had it fitted is when I was measured and was told I could use the extra length on the bars. I do have wide shoulders, so it made sense. Riding my Schwinn for years without a proper set-up/Fit I didn't know to change things up to get more comfortable ride.

Thanks for the correction Touch0gray - I always seem to screw that up, mm and cm. I like inches and feet.


----------



## dacs

Hey all. Brand (re)new to cycling. I used to ride back about 30 years ago and recently started riding at work on the bike patrol. Now I'm looking to pick up a road bike and rejoin the community. Nothing fancy, just enough to ride with the weekly group at the local shop or take a trip to the next town for coffee.


----------



## Touch0Gray

Tauntonian said:


> I'm really not sure the 2cm made a difference. My preivous road bike, 2006 Specialized Allex, also has 44 cm handlebars. I can tell you this, I have a 1988 Schwinn Le Tour which I still use on bike trails and such and the handlebars are around 42 cm and I definately notice the differance. But, the three bikes are totally different and set up differently. When I bought my Allex and had it fitted is when I was measured and was told I could use the extra length on the bars. I do have wide shoulders, so it made sense. Riding my Schwinn for years without a proper set-up/Fit I didn't know to change things up to get more comfortable ride.
> 
> Thanks for the correction Touch0gray - I always seem to screw that up, mm and cm. I like inches and feet.


I new what you meant and didn't even notice an error till he asked. I just assumed cm when i saw the number....bars are in cm......mm would have been 10 times as big...LOL

Btw, it IS a nice looking bike....assuming it rides as good as it looks!


----------



## Tauntonian

The bike actually rides at least as good as it looks, maybe better. I should say the bike fits me really well and is a real joy to pedal this steed for many miles. My friend, however, has a Tarmac about the same set-up and size. He rode my bike and said he didn't like as much as he liked his Tarmac. I rode his Tarmac and didn't like it as much as my Roubaix. He is much younger than I and is in better shape, maybe that has something to do with it. Anyway .... I am very happy with it.


----------



## jmckee815

Hi there,

My name is Jason... I too, am a newb!

Must admit I have been stalking these forums for a while, ever since taking up cycling.


----------



## tzdesioux

hello everyone. New guy here. Retired from motorcycle road racing in 2007 after 20 years of it and found myself here after searching for something to do with my free time the past 4 years. Tried mountain bikes and even did a race but didn't like the fact that I had to drive an hour just to ride some decent trails so figured I try a road bike. The last road bike I owned was a $400 Panasonic I bought to get around in college about 20 years ago. Probably rode it 4 times before I gave it away to my sister's boyfriend. Upon getting some advice from ex motorcycle racer turned road bike racer, I went all out and bought a 2011 Felt F1 frame and built it up with the parts that I wanted. I hope this is something I can really get into.


----------



## vinceflynow

Hi. My name is Vince. I'm a road cycling noob. I've ridden BMX and mountain bikes when I was younger. I recently got into road bikes for fitness. I hope to learn a lot from this forum, and welcome any advice to improve my wrenching capabilities.


----------



## 1bamafan14

Hope you enjoy it here! I have found many helpful folks here. But just a word of warning, don' t let the Nike snobs ruin this forum for you. Shift through the bs and you'll find golden nuggets of tips and advice.


----------



## cochbild

Hi my name is Dale. Been cycling since Apr. '11. I will be upgrading to a BMC Racemachine in about a month.


----------



## Jgkirouac

*Semper FI*

Hello my name is Jason and I am new to road biking. I have been out of the Marine Corps for a few now and finishing up my college degree. I am from middle Tennessee. Between work, school, two beautiful daughters, and my wife, I had to find something for me. I bought a trek 2.1 a few weeks ago and absolutely love it. I can't stay off of it. I joined the forum to see if there is any tips that could help me out. Look forward to chatting with everyone and if you know any good tips please feel free to share.

Semper FI 

Jason


----------



## tipstall

Jgkirouac said:


> Hello my name is Jason and I am new to road biking. I have been out of the Marine Corps for a few now and finishing up my college degree. I am from middle Tennessee. Between work, school, two beautiful daughters, and my wife, I had to find something for me. I bought a trek 2.1 a few weeks ago and absolutely love it. I can't stay off of it. I joined the forum to see if there is any tips that could help me out. Look forward to chatting with everyone and if you know any good tips please feel free to share.
> 
> Semper FI
> 
> Jason


Thanks for your service. Check out this thread for newbies, http://forums.roadbikereview.com/beginners-corner/tips-amaze-new-rider-32027.html


----------



## Maine-Iac

Long time reader, n00b contributor. Ride in ME and NH. Suffer from many of the malidies listed above but is there really anything wrong with that?


----------



## Guest

*It's been a while.....*

Washed dishes weekends and 3 nights a week back in "the day", and bought a Schwinn Varsity for $107 ! Man, technology in cycling has changed a lot. Glad I found this site. Will be needing some good advise as I am starting back into cycling for exercise/recreation. 
Thanks
Mark


----------



## yokeho

*New guy saying hi*

I've read the forums in the past, ready to stop lurking and start posting now.

Racing my first real season since college this year. Nice that you can come back to the bike over and over again in your life.


----------



## Brett_mx

Hi, all 
just wanted to introduce my self. 
Completley new to the road bike side of things. I've been on the mountain bike for a good few years, living in colorado, but had a really bad crash this past summer doing downhill. 
I know abit about bikes, and I am starting to look for a bike for this summer. Had some really bad customer service already dealing with bike shops, especially with the trek store, I'm not brand loyal at all, and the only reason I went into a trek store was because i own a trek bike currenty, I will never buy a trek after that experience.


----------



## EHietpas

My name is Eugene. I am a road cyclist "noob" as well. I have written mountain bikes for the past 15 years. Last year at 285 pounds I decided to change my life. Since then I have trained myself to run my first 5k, 10K and I am currently working on my first half marathon. I have also decided that I want to participate in Triathlon's since I come from a strong swimming background.


----------



## GrayBlack

Hey everyone my name's Jon. I just got into biking because I can get a great cardio workout and I don't have to run.

Cheers!


----------



## bgmiller

Hello my name is Brady. Just got my first road bike caad8 5. I am in the navy currently stationed in Japan. Looking get into better shape riding.


----------



## jjm934

*new*

New biker looking into getting my first bike. Also, start my first thread.


----------



## Poorspecimen

Hi, my name is Tim and I am very new to road biking. After riding a friends road bike a few months ago, I was hooked! After a lot of research and a lot of test rides I decided on the Cannondale CAAD10. I was originally going to go with the CAAD10 5 but I was given the option to order the CAAD10 4 for $100 more. Now I just have to sit here and wait (very impatiently).


----------



## Tauntonian

I bought three sets - got a great price. I'm all set for a while I hope. The New England roads can be rough on tires.


----------



## fsworld

Hello my name is Zach and I have been riding since fall of 2011. I have a Trek 2.1 and am in the Atlanta area (Midtown to be exact).


----------



## funny looking kid

10 10 10


----------



## jbtrek1

Hello. New to posting. Old to racing. Norcal.
Thanks,
J


----------



## brocky

Hello,

I am Brocky, 34y old and live in Belgium. I am a "road" biker for several years.
Today I picked up my new orbea, I hope to ride a lot of km this year.

Greetings


----------



## Keoki

Hello,

I'm a newbie to road biking (started late 2010). I'm currently riding a 2006 Fuji Roubaix and I'm working on building another Fuji (2006 Team Pro).


----------



## Keoki

I want to post pictures of my Roubaix.


----------



## Keoki

Oh, I need


----------



## Keoki

ten posts.


----------



## Keoki

Wait, I have


----------



## Keoki

five more posts


----------



## Keoki

to go until


----------



## Keoki

I can post


----------



## Keoki

pictures of my


----------



## Keoki

bike. 2006 Fuji Roubaix


----------



## Keoki

Now here is my bike.


----------



## amspratt

Evening folks,
My name's Andrew. I've done casual mountain biking for years, and after my first triathlon last year decided I should invest in a road bike. I just barely pulled the trigger on a Motobecane Century Comp along with a bunch of accessories. I'm pretty excited to get riding!


----------



## Loe77

*New*

HI Guys,

I'm fairly new to cycling, about 2 years, starting on a Giant Talon MTB Loved it (Still have it) and then when all the bikes were passing me I bought a Giant TCR C2 which i loved until I saw my Pinarello. So I now have a Pino Prince and am loving it.

I am really not handy at all and have a few questions about cycle performance and maintenance so i thought... join a forum, so here I am.

Thanks


----------



## howdager

Hi, I'm Gary. I'm a bike nut, I ride bikes of all kinds but I really like road biking. I moved from the US to The Netherlands last year and am enjoying riding over here a lot.


----------



## moonjogger

Hi,

I'm Abner, new to road and mountain cycling..hope can learn from experts in this forum.


----------



## D0rk

Hi Hi. I'm Kris from Orlando, FL. Picked up my first road bike last year. Used 2001 Bianchi Giro. It's a fun bike for sure, but thanks to the lurking on this forum, i've already got the upgrade-itis and want it replaced.


----------



## Jpeconsult

I've been lurking for quite a while, researching and reading, reading, reading. RBR is a great book of knowledge.

Jeremy
Pineville, LA
2012 Trek Madone 4.5 (October 2011)


----------



## ChrisRunning

*Newbie to the Site*

Hi,
My name is Chris, I am a Mechanical Engineering student in Milwaukee, WI. I am currently designing and building a bike for a competition. It's the second bike I have built( with a team). I am here to learn and ask opinions on Road Bike Equipment. I am mainly a mountain biker, I ride a Giant Anthem 26" so I am not to familiar with road bikes. Feel Free to ask me any questions about the bikes I'm building, the competition, or anything else.


----------



## nick1992

Hi all,

My name is Nick and I'm new to cycling, started over the summer. First road bike purchase in August. Fuji Roubaix 2.0

Nick


----------



## cnorth

*Hello from Tennessee*

Just wanted to say hi from Tenn.. I am hoping to start riding very soon..I just need to decide on a bike..


----------



## Cajun Jeff

Quick Hello: I found this site after hunting for info on biking. Started Spin Class 2 years ago and convinced by some of the guys in the class to start riding with them on Saturdays. Started on a Hybrid and quickly moved up to a Felt F80. I have been on that bike for about 1 1/2 years. Never been much on biking but the cajun boy is really enjoying it. I guess I should have said old coot I am 60 years old. Longest ride so far is 65 miles


----------



## cnorth

How areyou liking theroad bike compared to the mtb?


----------



## cnorth

Congrats on the new addition to the family.. Do you like the road biking better than the mtb?


----------



## Gimme Shoulder

Tauntonian said:


> Hi ... I started riding again last summer. I put about 1500 miles on my Specialized Allex and decided I would do an upgrade. I purchased a 2011 Specialized Roubaix in October and put on about 650 miles on it since I bought it. I want to ride my first century in September. I'm 59 and in decent physical condition. I was hoping to get some advice as to how to train for such a ride. My longest ride thus fas was 63 miles, I averaged about 15.5 mile per hour. I was hoping to average about 16 mph and under 6.5 hours riding time. Like I said, I am almost sixty and haven't been on a bike for many years before last summer. Any suggestion? Bob


Bob,
Nothing wrong with that average. Just keep riding. You're already ready. You just need to get your head around it. Don't wait for September. And nice looking ride.


----------



## AHP

Hi my name is John (32 years old) and I hale from Houston, TX.
I have one kid and another on the way. Within the last year I have noticed that I am not my fit self anymore and I wanted to ride to get into shape.

I think I am either infatuated with riding or have the bug. But needless to say I have been riding for almost 2 weeks everyday around 5-15miles. 

My goal is to enjoy riding long distances and lose weight in the process with out even noticing.


----------



## modemthug

RoadbikeREVIEW,

Hey everyone! My name is Sonny / 24 y.o (M) and I'm from the Tampa Bay area.. I've only been riding for 3 years now but only recently started to get more ' serious ' with my training (thanks to a few people and actually this forum). My goal is to start doing more races and to continue learn more on how to become a ' better rider ' and ' mechanic ' for personal tune ups (as I already have a pretty good load of knowledge on how to do it, I'm sure there's a lot more to learn). 

My first time *back* on the bike was just a little over three years ago when I had to sell my car. I needed transportation so I pulled out my dads old Diamond Back with Dura Ace! Took it to my friends shop and cleaned it up. After a while I wanted my own bike so my friend introduced me into a cheap fixed gear. Rode that for a while then sold the frame (Origin 8 Del Pasado) because I just wanted something lighter. So I bought a Motobecane Track Frame and pieced it together myself at a friends shop. After a full year of riding it and just started to get into ' road riding ' with groups / clubs, I noticed that I wanted much more out of a bike than just one gear! So I went to a local bike shop 66 fixed (no longer a store) and purchased a Cinelli Xperience frameset. After a year, I finally got the bike built.


----------



## kandouss

I'm a student who purchased a bikesdirect Gravity Comp X in a fit of desperate boredom over winter break, and is looking to participate in some NE collegiate races in the upcoming season.


----------



## fitforever

*Just Started Training Indoors*

Glad I found this forum. Learning so much every time a read a tread. Road 3000 miles last year. This year my goal is 4000 with faster groups.


----------



## Sgt_Lobo

Hi all!

Just a quick introduction. My name is Jim and I am in the Air Force and currently on my 3rd deployment to the middle east. I am stationed in Colorado and live in the Denver area.

I have been a pretty avid cyclist most of my life and used to race mountain bikes (cross-country) and some road racing. Now I just ride more for the health and commadre of it. I have pretty much become a full-time roadie and I only hold on to my old racing mountain bike for the "occasional" off pavement ride.

I should be getting back home sometime around August, and I cannot wait to get back on my bicycle. Out here I am still riding, but it is on a $50 (read "wal-mart") mountain bike.

Anyhow, that's my story. When I get back, I'm looking at possibly upgrading my current road rig, which is one of the reasons I discovered this forum. Look forward to talking and possibly even riding with some of you all!


----------



## drivesmith

New guy from Florida, will be seeking lots of advice!


----------



## mltsao

*Hello Cycling world*

Hello everyone!


----------



## underpendle

*New member seeking advice*

Hi All

I am a new member to this forum, thats been scratching his head all night. I have started building up my new TT bike and the Shimano Shifters I have (BS 79) are extremly "Clunky". Never having used these before I have nothing to compare but they are certainly not what I have come to expect from this level of kit.Having stripped them and put them back together a couple of time I can't see anything wrong. Does anyone have any ideas?

Cheers


----------



## dirtbikerider106

I've been lurking around here for a while and finally got my first road bike today. I think it's a bit odd that you cannot post in any other forum without 5 posts. I've ridden bikes since I was a kid and have been mountain biking for a few years. Offroad I enjoy my Trek 6000 and now I have a Motobecane SprinTOUR to ride around. Thought I'd introduce myself!

DJ


Edit: Well, I tried to add a photo of the new ride but apparently I can't do that without 10 posts.  Not one to be a postwh^re


----------



## RanGer498

*Hola*

Hi all im the new guy ..lol
Just wanted to say hi!


----------



## potholered70

Hi, did a lot of riding on my old Ross and Raleigh Pursuit back in the 80's. Lot's of mileage in tell it got in the way of my other hobby at the time, beer drinking. Afterwards, I took about a 20 year hiatus tell my knee surgery last year at that point I started cycling again for rehabilitation, now I'm hooked all over once more and I've put over 1700 miles in since last May.
Oh, by the way. I gave up drinking a few years back so hopefully it will not get in the way of my riding in the future.


----------



## mopman411

I'm the lovable mop. I have been biking about 7 months now

Covering my background over the past 10 months is the good stuff. I weighed 280 when I finally chose to stop smoking(started at 16) and get my big rear is shape. I began with short hops. Using clip pedals I learned to use the push/pull method for riding. Its been tough but currently I weigh 240 and do a round trip commute of 46 miles a day. I can ride 17 mph on the flats no problem, gotta love GPS and CardioTrainer. Hills still get me but I just started to do the standing climb.

My Bikes
Giant Rapid 3
GT Avalanche 2.0
Fuji Roubaix 1.0

I ended up having to change out my ALX-200 wheelset, they were crap.. I just didn't know when I bought the bike. I have Mavic Elites on my Fuji and I'm loving my rides now. Using Speed Play Zero clips. I have 600+ miles on the Fuji that I bought 12/2011.


----------



## tottenham21

cam313 said:


> Hey, everyone.
> 
> I'm picking up my new Trek 2.1 Compact this Saturday. Ordered it in very cool Ice Green. Lurking on this site and reading tons of stuff the last couple of weeks helped me decide on which road bike to get.
> 
> Haven't ridden much in 20, or so, years but looking forward to riding again ! Compared to my previous bikes (a Royce Union and Peugeot 10-speeds during the 70s and 80s), the Trek is going to feel like going from a Buick to a Porsche.
> 
> Will post pics of the new bike in a week or so on the noob board. :thumbsup:
> 
> Still learning lots reading the different forums on here so thanks for all the help !


I also have a trek 2.1 2011 model with 105's on it and I love it, I ride her hard and long on the weekends, witch I could ride during the week but cause of my job as a long haul trucker i can't.. anyways welcome aboard mate....


----------



## dougcee

*Return to Cycling*

Hi,
My names is Doug and I'm back into cycling after a LONG layoff. Got a like new used 2006 Specialized Allez Triple. I've aleady upgraded to a carbon seatpost and would like to upgrade my no name brakes too.
What would be a good upgrade that would work with my Sora Flitedeck levers? My budget is around $100.
Thanks!


----------



## yourstrulli

*Newbie introduction*

Mistake in registration, actually based in the United Kingdom.


----------



## yourstrulli

*Need advice on bike that's too big!*

I have a Cannondale 61cm frame that was my first bike. I have since bought a Wilier Izoard & Giant bike XL & Large respectively. I’m 6’ 2” and used the Cannondale for 6 months before realising it is too big! Is it possible to use this bike for time trialling? I was going to add TT bars and figured the longer top tube would mean a nice low tucked position for time trialling. Does anyone think this will work?


----------



## yourstrulli

*Time trial or road bike*

Thinking of either buying a TT bike or TT bars for existing road bike. New to time trialling so don’t want to waste my money!


----------



## yourstrulli

*Rubbish on hills!*

Decending not climbing. Inate fear of crashing!


----------



## yourstrulli

*New race shoes*

Any recommendations for £120?


----------



## waikato red

Hi I am Richard I live in New Zealand, only just got into biking after finally retiring from playing football 
( soccer) to some of you end of 2011.
I have a trek mountain bike at the moment, but I am in the process of looking for a new road bike. 
Just wondering on choice of bike to buy at the moment I can't decide between 2011 Jamis Ventura race or Trek 2.1, any advice will be most welcome. Cheers from down under.


----------



## yourstrulli

*Any Rossington Wheelers on this site?*

Rossington Wheelers, Doncaster, England


----------



## ronf100

*Hello Everyone*

Riding since 1973. Raced for a while but wasn't good at it (Cat 3 but quit when I became a Cat 2), worked in bike shops in the south and west, apprenticed with a famous framebuilder. Now trying to get back on the bike for fun and health.


----------



## nomadchris

*Seeking advice for urban-friendly road bike purchases*

Hi all,

I've been riding as a commuter for about 5 years and did a little racing a decade ago. I like to go fast so love the road bikes. I've now got a son who is 4 and loves to get pulled behind me (and that adds to the workout for me too, so I'm in . 

I've been using this site for the last couple years in researching bikes and love it. Finally registering to get some specific input. After a recent crash, I'm in need of a bike and also want to get one for my wife. For both of us, weight is a key factor. For my wife, she's concerned about feeling safe/stable on urban roads (we're in Atlanta and there are some gnarly potholes, I've nearly been thrown a couple times). So what to do? 

My thought is to get a road bike that can have the wheels swapped out for something wider (a hybrid tread?). Does that make sense? If so, what should I be looking for in a bike I can do that with (brand, features, etc)? 

Suggestions and advice welcome (I realize this may not be the appropriate place to put the question, but the forum won't let me post a new thread in the bike area...). 

Thanks!
@NomadChris


----------



## jasonbakersd

hello everyone, using this as a way to get my 10 posts in.


----------



## jasonbakersd

I am an avid cyclist in southern california. road and triathlon racing


----------



## jasonbakersd

My first bike was a Cinelli circa mid-70's and my last bike was a Colnago circa mid-70's


----------



## jasonbakersd

Currently have a few classic steel Colnago's and collect vintage Campy parts


----------



## krimoc

Hello everyone,

I'm a mid forties returning cyclist who wants to get fit control my blood pressure cholesterol etc. who use to ride/race in high school. I built a racing bike in 1983 using a Francesco Moser frameset that was stolen in 1984 and didn't get another bicycle until 1991. I kept that Giant 980C until 2006 when I purchased a Cannondale CAAD8 Optimo w/a Dura Ace 7800 Group and Mavic Ksyrium Elite clincher wheels. I stopped smoking July 2011 and have since put in more than 2700 miles including two centuries. I would like to race again but I don't feel I can competitive because today's Masters were the Champions of yesteryear. Anyway, I hope to get a carbon bicycle in the future maybe 3-4 years.


----------



## RBforever

Hi all!

Joined this forum to gain more knowledge and know more friends! Ride safe everyone!


----------



## hardhead_custom

Hello fellow cyclist.. Iam a newbie to RBR.. and currently ride an 01 Bianchi Eros, campy equiped 8spd.. Iam hooked to steel bikes and classic parts.. Hopefully to get an Axiom steel soon.. Cheers everyone.


----------



## bonsai171

*new to road bike review*

Hi my name is Dave, and I have been riding schwinn road bikes for the last 12 years, and occasionally enjoy mountain biking. I have usually had good luck with fixing flat tires, and had 5 of them today, maybe the LBS gave me the wrong size tube? My tires are 27 X 1.25 and the LBS gave me a 700X 23 tube. Could that be the reason?


----------



## sunnyboy

*hello, mr smith is here*

hello..
i am smith.. and love to be here.
hope all of you will treat me nice 

thanks


----------



## Touch0Gray

bonsai171 said:


> Hi my name is Dave, and I have been riding schwinn road bikes for the last 12 years, and occasionally enjoy mountain biking. I have usually had good luck with fixing flat tires, and had 5 of them today, maybe the LBS gave me the wrong size tube? My tires are 27 X 1.25 and the LBS gave me a 700X 23 tube. Could that be the reason?


I bet they were easy to stuff into the tire!


----------



## IchDien

My name's James and I live in Veneto in Italy. Loving riding around here, it's fantastic!


----------



## matthundreds

Hello all, just getting more and more into road cycling...currently set up with a Nishiki olympic that I converted into a fixie a few years back and just obtained a hand-me-down 2006 Trek madone 5.2 SL...been trolling the site for a while and decided to give it a shot!


----------



## dndrich

*New guy, gonna build an ibis!*

Hey, just joined, and I have SRAM questions, but I gotta post 5 times before I get to do that!


----------



## panzercom2002

Hey guys.

My name is Dave. 43 years and I dwell in Omaha.

Just bought my first roadbike today. Bianchi C2C. Plan on lurking around soaking up all the good info I have read here so far.

Thanks guys.


----------



## DoiNomazi

*hello from nyc*

Hi,

We are Doi Nomazi (Two Nomads) enjoying our modified Trek Fuel X9 bikes.


----------



## Merry

*Hi, another newbie~*

I'm a college student, in my association, we have a cycling team, when we have a holiday we always go out for a trip. Love it very much.


----------



## LiquidX

I'm 26, been riding my Trek mountain bike on the roads up to 20 or so miles. Just about have my road bike paid off, 2011 Giant Defy Advanced 3.

Looking forward to amazing rides around this area and getting more fit. Would love to be in some of these areas you all are riding.


----------



## argin

Hi, My name is Art. My wife and I have been riding our mountain bikes since Dec. The weather here has been pretty wet so we have been riding on the road. The road rides have been very enjoyable to us and we are starting our search for road bikes here on the forum.


----------



## joshuajvd

*Just bought my first bike!!!*

Hey, I am a newbie to cycling, just bought myself a used bike, pretty excited to get my first ride in. At 6'9" I was lucky to come across a bike that fit, a 63 cannondale Caad 9-7 in really good shape. First ride is scheduled for this afternoon (provided the weather cooperates and being in BC it doesnt usually)


----------



## philipw33

hello everyone. phil here. ive been riding a road bike for about a year, still a noob i guess. i got one question that maybe should be somewhere else or that already been answered, but maybe noobs and veterans can answer.

do only noobs where full kits? especially ones that match the bike, like if i ride a trek and wear radioshack or ride specialized and wear HTC Highroad, Cervelo and Garmin.

what are peoples thoughts on that?


----------



## Ashman86

*Just learning*

My name is Sean and I've been wanting to purchase a road bike for a little over 6 months. I do not know a single thing about what to look for until I recently e-mailed someone about a Trek bike on craigslist and he gave me some insight. He was offering a 2005 51.4 cm Trek road bike, that needed the shifters replaced, for 325. Is this a good deal and what are some things I should look for when looking for a bike?


----------



## Wookster

whats the score with the you must have a a certain number of posts to see photos comments thing?? Seems a bit odd to block out new members from the fourms???


----------



## EnglishChannel

*Hello from the Great Lakes*

I have been biking on and off for many years.

During high school & college, spent many enjoyable hours on the bike.
Skip forward and family life with kids brought ride-along safety child bike seats for wife and I... actually mounted on road bikes. Don't remember anyone having the towable kiddy buggy's back then.

More kids brought more bikes, but not for mom & dad. Eventually handed down the bikes for use by the older kids. Now they are back in the house but need restoring.

In the meantime, a friend got me into training for the MS-150 and that required a reliable bike. So , I got a hybrid/comfort bike to meet the need. That is a good bike, but I really want to refurb the older road bikes...

which is what got me to reading here amongst other places.
Good information all.

Thanks!


----------



## greenspeed

*Ride as much as i can*

I am new to posting on road bike review. I must admit I have done much research on your site for the many years I have been cycling, but never have I left post until a road frame of mine less than 6 months old cracked on me. So here we go with my introduction.
I have been riding competitively since 10yrs of age. Pro mtb, cat 1.
My newest and most favorite ride is my colnago eps with sram red. 
I like tubular wheels/tires, easton is current favorite.
Speedplay pedals are good to go.


----------



## jzimlin

*Jared Zimlin Florida Clean Ride Fund*

I am a long time racer and have just stated the Florida Clean Ride Fund to bring anti-doping efforts and education to a local level in Florida. Looking for ideas, feedback and ways to spread the word. We have partnered with USADA to create a new local template for this effort. We have a site and facebook but I am too novice here to post.


----------



## Crhis

Hi, 

I've become a cyclist through obligation. I took a new job 4miles away and started riding to work on an old mountain bike and found myself quite enjoying it. My Dad is big in to road biking so I've found myself in quite a fortunate position of being able to loan a lot of stuff as I figure out what works for me. Gradually doing longer rides and acquiring kit bit by bit!


----------



## jbird_ny

Hey all. I'm new to road cycling. I've done a fair bit of mountain biking but I'm giving road biking a shot since I have a funky disc in my neck that can't take the downhill shock anymore. I'm looking to get a mid-level bike to put a few hundred miles on.


----------



## Brandknew

What's up RBR! 
I'm Brad, from South FL. I just started road biking this year, I'm still borrowing my fathers denali and I love it! I was hoping I could get a few tips on what my first setup should be. If any one has any suggestions please feel free to message me.


----------



## tazzmacd

Hi from Nova Scotia. I haven't been riding a road bike for a long time but doing some research for a new purchase this spring. Started on a road bike, switched to a mountain bike but kept with that for the past 15 years. Want to get a new road bike and get back into it again. Miss the road bike...

Pat


----------



## wolfmanjack

*Newb intro!*

Greetings!! My name is Brad Swartz. I have been riding bicycles since I was a child, but I usually just settled for whatever type of bicycle I could get ahold of. In 2008 I moved away to college and a year or so after I came here i decided I wanted to invest in a good mountain bike that I could use for trails on the weekends and commuting during the week to class. I am relatively new to biking but I love biking around town. I love biking as a way to ease my wallet from rising gas prices and getting back in shape the entire time! I love joining these forums to get more information and meet other people with similar interests.:thumbsup:


----------



## EightOhEight

Hi
Greetings from UK newbie


----------



## postcardman33

*newbie*

Hello,
I am a newbie and need to know how to get five posts in without wasting everyone's time. I have a question re: Gios frame identification.
Thanks
Robert


----------



## amtex

Hi everyone, I am Alex, student at UT Dallas. Planning on buying my first "non-teenage" bike in coming weeks. Just signed up for this forum to make myself familiar with the current trends in cycling and look for some ideas on my new bike.


----------



## PedalFasterJonathan

Been lurking on here a while now, finally joined up. Great site


----------



## VintageFrenchandItalian

Hi, I am an old member here but I have never posted before according to the web site. I am 52 years old and started riding 10 speeds when I bought a new Schwinn Varsity at eleven. Now all these years later I still ridee a few times a month and I have 8 bikes, some new, some really old. But I like all bikes, steel and carbon. I have just about riden them all. Thanks for reading. Have a good biking day.


----------



## Touch0Gray

VintageFrenchandItalian said:


> Hi, I am an old member here but I have never posted before according to the web site. I am 52 years old and started riding 10 speeds when I bought a new Schwinn Varsity at eleven. Now all these years later I still ridee a few times a month and I have 8 bikes, some new, some really old. But I like all bikes, steel and carbon. I have just about riden them all. Thanks for reading. Have a good biking day.


Do you still have the Varsity? Just wondering...


----------



## ArcticCat500

started biking again last year after several years off, my 10yr old got me hooked, We started off with a couple Craigslist Specialized's and now we're running a new Trek MT220 24" for her, a 2012 Salsa El Mariachi custom build for me and just purchased a 2010 leftover Spec Secteur for the road, the roadie isnt a high dollar Roubaix or a Tarmac, but it certainly does the trick for me to get out a few extra days during the week for exercise.


----------



## outcast2

hello all, 
joined the forums about two weeks ago. I have just started riding wedgies for the first time. Due to health issues (osteoarthritus) I have been riding a recumbent trike for the last three years. I have finally got my leg strength to a point where I can ride a "normal" bike.
I have been looking at purchasing a Trek 1.2 or Scott s30.

jim


----------



## NotEnough

Hi.....new here.......kinda. I have some good friends that hang out here and have for a very long time


----------



## defboob

Hi there, first post here - liking this community quite a bit! I'm turning 30 this year, looking to get back on the saddle. I last rode in 2010, wasn't riding very much at all that year, mainly because i had a newborn and lots of other things going on, so i ended up selling my road bike with the intentions of getting back into it later down the road. 

So here we are 2012 and i'm ready to jump back in! I really dig Cannondale's frames and lineups, been debating over a SuperSix or CAAD10 for a few weeks now, i can't make up my mind lol. It's good to be back!


----------



## Sixjours

*Hello from NY*

Hi,
I am from France, rode everyday for 20 Years, started up again last summer on a Jamis Coda Hybrid, I am in the market for a road bike, currently living in New York.


----------



## ecogirl22

hi everyone, I have to get 5 posts in order to ask my questions regarding the fact that i can't reach my brakes (shims/ bar doesn't help). It kept telling me to post here. I have nothing intelligent to ad to any conversation as i know basically nothing about bikes or riding, hence my question regarding braking. Guess I'll go post a few random things in the lounge. HI EVERYONE! 

riding since a kid, 3 yrs road bike, none of them been able to safely brake. little tri training, daily 3mi DC commute. cannondale synapse shimano STI is my bike. love the frame HATE the brakes/ shifting


----------



## casicua

Hey guys - Long time lurker, and finally decided to start posting. This is a great forum and site with lots of great information, feedback and reviews. 
I've been riding for over 15 years - Started in BMX, went to XC Mountain and Trials for a few years, but now mostly do just road riding and commuting. I've done 2 Oly Triathlons in the past year and a few centuries. Looking forward to being a more active member and interacting with everyone.


----------



## ecogirl22

*picture of hand not reaching brake problem*

as you can see. it a big problem!


----------



## NotEnough

collecting posts ...sorry to disturb the flow........


----------



## hardhead_custom

hello.. iam from NY too.. cheers and enjoy the ride here.. you can check out Westchester Cycling Club... rides here are great and they make newbies feel at home.


----------



## philprahst

*Seattle Newbie here*

Hey everyone - newbie here doing my due dilligence and getting my name on the board. Seattle commuter and distance rider. Look forward to contributing to the site.

Thanks,
Phil


----------



## longlegged

Hello from the Bay Area!


----------



## hazer

Hi, newbie here. Trying to buy first bike ever. Looking for hybrid. Should I buy a cannondale silk path 500 circa 1997 or a new diamondback's maravista. Can only spend 250 or so. Thank you for helping.


----------



## yeti fan

hi, another newb here!

been riding for as long as i can remember, have tried all forms of cycling over the years.

I am a mountain biker at heart but still enjoy the good old black tarmac every now and then


----------



## MammothSlacker

Hi my name is MammothSlacker and I have a have a cycling problem. 

I live in Canada and I bike in the snow. I partake in every aspect of cycling.


----------



## Tantivious Todd

*Don't Call It A Comeback*

Hi, all. I've been lurking heavily over the past three weeks or so, but thought it might be time to finally join the discussions. I'm 42, a marketing guy/graphic designer in Knoxville, and I proudly own an '08 Look 555 with Ultegra SL. I've always been a guy that has probably been more in love with the idea of bicycling more than the act itself, but lately I think that's changed. Nothing makes you want to do something more than being told you shouldn't do it anymore. If you will indulge me, I will explain ...

In January I was diagnosed with moderate to severe degenerative disks in my neck, particularly at C6/C7, with some bone spurs that make my right arm go to sleep from time to time. The neurosurgeon said that we're not going to fuse anything just yet, but that road biking might be out of the question because of how it forces one to crane their neck for extended periods of time.

So, I started looking at hybrids. But my heart wasn't in it. I just don't want a flat bar bike. So, I started heavily researching the plush/endurance/sportive category of road bike, thinking that might be a good compromise. Tonight I had a discussion with a chiropractor that I started recently seeing that actually seems to be good at more than just scheduling appointments. He seems to be a pretty sharp guy, and as he was reviewing my x-rays and MRI scans, I asked him if he thought he could tell me if I could continue riding a road bike. That would be good to know before I sell my Look and spend money on something else. He said that he thought he could give me a good percentage scenario in a couple of weeks.

So, now I want to ride more than ever. Not just because of the bum neck, but because I've determined that I've never been a strong rider, but I really want to be. I determined that I like bicycling more than most forms of exercise. But mostly I'm determined to buy a new bike and gush about it here and then learn from you fine folks how to get the most out of it in the coming months and years, provided that I can mitigate the risks involved.

Sorry for the windy entry, but there's a lot on my mind. Hope to get to know some of you better and that I can be a helpful contributor in the future.


----------



## noslenj123

Sup Gangsters? Noob to the site but not to riding. Been riding/racing road since '79 and mtb since they were available. I'm from Arizona where you can pretty much ride year round.

Been looking for advice on a problem I'm having putting a sram red gear-set on my dura ace 7850 hubs. Seems everyone out there says it works but I can't get it on. :-(

Anyway, cheers!


----------



## tipstall

Tantivious Todd said:


> Hi, all. I've been lurking heavily over the past three weeks or so, but thought it might be time to finally join the discussions. I'm 42, a marketing guy/graphic designer in Knoxville, and I proudly own an '08 Look 555 with Ultegra SL. I've always been a guy that has probably been more in love with the idea of bicycling more than the act itself, but lately I think that's changed. Nothing makes you want to do something more than being told you shouldn't do it anymore. If you will indulge me, I will explain ...
> 
> In January I was diagnosed with moderate to severe degenerative disks in my neck, particularly at C6/C7, with some bone spurs that make my right arm go to sleep from time to time. The neurosurgeon said that we're not going to fuse anything just yet, but that road biking might be out of the question because of how it forces one to crane their neck for extended periods of time.
> 
> So, I started looking at hybrids. But my heart wasn't in it. I just don't want a flat bar bike. So, I started heavily researching the plush/endurance/sportive category of road bike, thinking that might be a good compromise. Tonight I had a discussion with a chiropractor that I started recently seeing that actually seems to be good at more than just scheduling appointments. He seems to be a pretty sharp guy, and as he was reviewing my x-rays and MRI scans, I asked him if he thought he could tell me if I could continue riding a road bike. That would be good to know before I sell my Look and spend money on something else. He said that he thought he could give me a good percentage scenario in a couple of weeks.
> 
> So, now I want to ride more than ever. Not just because of the bum neck, but because I've determined that I've never been a strong rider, but I really want to be. I determined that I like bicycling more than most forms of exercise. But mostly I'm determined to buy a new bike and gush about it here and then learn from you fine folks how to get the most out of it in the coming months and years, provided that I can mitigate the risks involved.
> 
> Sorry for the windy entry, but there's a lot on my mind. Hope to get to know some of you better and that I can be a helpful contributor in the future.


Good luck, sounds like a great motivation story for us other older guys to push ourselves, good luck and keep us updated.


----------



## george_4116

*Another Noob*

Hey all. New here from Chester SC. Love it out here, nice rolling country roads with very little traffic. Training for a couple of triathlons this year.

Just discovered the road bike after a couple of years on a mountain bike, and although I am not ready to park my off road steed, I am ready and jonsing to split saddle time on both bikes.


----------



## eds211

does anyone know of anywhere that embro cream is sold? I've had some trouble finding it and am in need for a cold and rainy race this weekend.


----------



## CarbonBikes9

hi my name is Sam , I'm a new b


----------



## outcast2

new here, I normally ride a recumbent trike, but am looking at getting a scott speedster s30, I heve enjoyed reading some of the posts here.

jim


----------



## tutatis7

*Hi everyone, new to road cycling*

Hi everyone,

My name is Juan, and I am new to road cycling. 

Cheers


----------



## Tantivious Todd

tipstall said:


> Good luck, sounds like a great motivation story for us other older guys to push ourselves, good luck and keep us updated.


Thanks! I'll do my level best. But on the hills I'll lag a bit ...


----------



## david.dean

Hello from Cambridge, MA!


----------



## droptop

Been cycling for about 5 years now. Hit the road hard a few years back (07-09), but then got distracted by mtb and 29ers. I raced for the first time this past fall, took 4th place in MTB C's (Collegiate cycling). Realizing its time to whip myself back into shape, decided to build a new road bike to motivate myself to put in some serious miles and drop some serious weight. looking forward to finishing up this project, and my goal is to lose over 15% of my body weight by this fall. This year, I have already lost about 5% (down from 208 to 197). when I get to 188, new frame will be ordered, and the roadie within will resurface. Goal is to be in the 170s by next race season. Its attainable. Just gotta keep riding....


----------



## irishexpat

Hello, im new to road biking but not new to forums....

I just inherited a road bike a bit too nice for myself, so im gonna try and figure out what i can so i dont make too much of a fool of myself.


Im in Ohio. Cbus represent.


----------



## Tantivious Todd

Well, at least with a "too nice" bike, you can't get frustrated at the equipment for "holding you back". The last time I bought a bike, I wanted to get something that exceeded my capabilities so that way if I sucked on a ride, I knew the only thing I had to blame was the motor ...


----------



## irishexpat

I suppose thats true. and this motor has a sore ass from the first 5 mile test ride last night. It was good fun though.


way different from my other bike....an Electra cruiser


----------



## joey madone 45

*Newby post*

Yep, new. Day one of my new Madone- broke my wrist. Anyone fractured a wrist and how long were ya out?


----------



## jman0000

Hi all. Mountain biker here new to the road scene. I prefer the trails, but I like both. Doing a weekly 20-miler with the group at the LBS. Needless to say they dust me especially when ascending  Looking for an old steel road bike just to do this weekly ride - for now. I'll be posting on the "Retro-Classic" section for price advice as soon as I get my post count up


----------



## Tantivious Todd

irishexpat said:


> I suppose thats true. and this motor has a sore ass from the first 5 mile test ride last night. It was good fun though.
> 
> 
> way different from my other bike....an Electra cruiser


Yeah, the sore bum is one of the worst parts of getting initiated with this gig. Found a pretty good little article about getting used to it, though. Since I'm not up to ten posts yet, you'll need to copy and paste into your browser window:

bikesportmichigan.com/bikes/saddle.shtml

It's short and sweet but does the best job of explaining this aspect of the sport over anything else I've seen.


----------



## Tantivious Todd

joey madone 45 said:


> Yep, new. Day one of my new Madone- broke my wrist. Anyone fractured a wrist and how long were ya out?


Well, THAT sucks. What happened? I've never broken a bone, but you have my sympathy, for what it's worth. Hopefully your spill hasn't ruined you for cycling.


----------



## geekvgeek

Hi everyone! Just wanted to introduce myself. I started out mtn biking in SLC, then moved to Bay Area and converted to SS. Now that I'm 35 years old, I liked to jump into Road Bikes for longer rides. I'm looking at a 52cm Cannondale Six13 thru an online seller's shop and I'm 5'8". How true are Cannondale sizes? Please advise. Thank you.


----------



## newbie67

Hello Forum, as my name states I'm a newbie to the road bike world and looking forward to reading and picking the brains of all you experts out there! I'm currently doing some research with my LBS'S to see what is available for leftover models to get my feet wet. If anyone from the Mass. area that has a suggestion on a shop feel free to let me know! Joe


----------



## GoRacers

New guy here. Looking to buy my first road bike tomorrow or Saturday.


----------



## PlatyPius

GoRacers said:


> New guy here. Looking to buy my first road bike tomorrow or Saturday.


If you're a new guy, what were you before?


----------



## Magickiller88

Hey,
Names Simon, I am from San Jose, CA and i'm starting to get into road biking after riding for 3 years of mtb, 16 yrs old, my current ride is a 29er and looking for a cheap starter road bike. Msg me if you have one. Thanks~


----------



## infiniteSTYLES

*My intro...*

My name is Carlos. Love cycling, but my girl hates how much I love cycling. Asks why can't I be like a regular guy and spend the wee late hours of the night looking at porn on the web instead of cycling reviews and gear. Go figure.


----------



## Tantivious Todd

Well, alrighty then.


----------



## triathlonandy

What's up! New to the forum...I'm also on beginner triathlete. I ride Cervelo for Tris and a Scott for road and MTB. I also sell the aforementioned. Take care and keep the rubber side down.


----------



## mojo2011

Hi Everyone, 

Completely new to cycling, my first bike will be picked up in a few weeks (Specialized Allez Comp Apex). My priority is staying safe, since I have to share the road with South Florida drivers.

Hope to learn from the combined experience and wisdom contained in this site.

Sincerely,

Mojo


----------



## dookie44

Hello all.
I wanted to join the party and remove the message: "our records indicate that you have not posted . . . ".

I have been riding since '59. I split my riding between a CAAD3 for the road, a cobbled together fixed gear on a Miele frame, and an unsprung Marin mountain bike for the cold and slushy weather here in Rochester NY.

Look forward to chatting.


----------



## arginGEM

Hi everyone. My husband and I got in biking in December. We got each other bikes for Christmas. We started out with MTBs, but as of yesterday we own road bikes.. I am excited about the road bikes because we would ride our MTB on the pavement, (a rough ride of 27 miles trip) My husband and I are learning to do all the maintenance and repair ourselves so this should get interesting.


----------



## KazooWally

*New to forum and have a question.*

Just bought a Trek Navigator 2. Love it so far. My question is I bought a cat eye computer for the bike and have a question on set up. When I go to the thread where I think I should ask my question it says I can't post because I need to post 5 times before asking a question there. What's up with that, I hate to start out complaining but so far this forum is a little confusing to me. I'm sure there is a wealth of good information here but also a learning curve to learn how to use it. Help KazooWally


----------



## Tantivious Todd

Yeah, for some reason this forum is set up to where you have to post a few times before you have access to full privileges. I encountered the same thing when I wanted a post a link a couple days ago. I guess just find some other threads that you want to participate in until you hit the requisite number to be able to ask. It it a Cateye Wireless? I have one but it's been a few years since I set it up.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n

Tantivious Todd said:


> Yeah, for some reason this forum is set up to where you have to post a few times before you have access to full privileges. ...


:lol:

I only saw this thread after searching around trying to get to 5 posts to start a thread to introduce myself (don't need that now I guess) and then I found out that I need to post 10 times before I can PM someone ... 

Back to the original topic ...

I am from the MTBR forum ... curiously finding myself getting interested in road bikes ... I have a FS and HT. HT is now on 700C wheels which I build myself and I used it on the road ... when the trails are too wet and muddy (don't shoot me down here ... as I have had my fair share of muddy rides when I first started out in 2006 and after 2-3 years of constantly caking the bike in mud ... and having to clean it afterwards ... I just go out on the road instead now) ... 

So ... hello to everyone ...


----------



## TomSin

Hello all. I've been lurking here for awhile and thought I'd bite the bullet and become a member and take full advantage of the forum.

I got back into road biking in 2009 after a 20 year absence. I did a lot of reading on RBR which helped me eventually purchase 2 awesome bikes: 2008 Cervelo Soloist Team and 2008 Cervelo R3.

I've been spending more time here lately because I've taken on a project build and need some info. I'm in the process of building up a new Tommasini Sintesi with full Campagnolo Record.

I'll be doing a lot of reading here so if there's anyone with any advice it would be much appreciated.

Thanks for reading and I'm looking forward to contributing whatever I can to this very helpful forum.

TomSin


----------



## firefly12

I'm a newbie too. 
Started riding when I was a kid. Bought my own Raleigh at 10 with my savings. Wow, things have changed. Got back in a couple years ago. Love it! It gives me total peace. Awesome stress relief! Wish I had known that at 10. I would never have stopped riding. 
Glad to find such a cool community: )


----------



## tatatirot

*hello friends!*

hi my name is anton.. i am out of shape, i want to try road biking. i need the exercise.. still trying to figure out which road bike to purchase..
i am currently in TRINIDAD one of the islands in the carribean, just wanted to know which brand of bike do you guys suggest for a beginner.
i am 5'7" tall.. 200 pounds the only brands available here are GIANT, SPECIALIZED & TREK..
my goal is to loose some weight, join some group rides and maybe enter a race..
which bike brand among the three would you guys recommend for an entry level machine.
thanks in advance.


----------



## Tantivious Todd

tatatirot said:


> hi my name is anton.. i am out of shape, i want to try road biking. i need the exercise.. still trying to figure out which road bike to purchase..
> i am currently in TRINIDAD one of the islands in the carribean, just wanted to know which brand of bike do you guys suggest for a beginner.
> i am 5'7" tall.. 200 pounds the only brands available here are GIANT, SPECIALIZED & TREK..
> my goal is to loose some weight, join some group rides and maybe enter a race..
> which bike brand among the three would you guys recommend for an entry level machine.
> thanks in advance.


Welcome to the forums, Anton! I am new to the forums myself, but not new to cycling, although I would really not consider myself anything close to an expert. Having said that, all of the brands you mentioned are among the largest bike manufacturers in the world. That's not to say that they aren't good bikes, quite the contrary, they have millions to invest in development that others don't, which pretty much means they have the money to make sure their frames are good. Any one may be as good as the other at their respective price points, so what you really need to determine is: how much bike can you afford? Once you have a price point in mind, go test ride all the bikes from each manufacturer at that price. Hopefully you will be allowed to ride them for a decent amount of time instead of just doing laps around the parking lot. After that, you'll probably find yourself leaning for one or the other. If you stick with the sport, then you can look into upgrades, preferably beginning with wheels as they make the biggest difference.


----------



## DennisJongeneelen

Hello Everyone, My name is Dennis and after lurking around for a while on this forum, I decided to get an account. I'm 26 years old and I live in Flanders, Belgium.

My main ride is an Orbea Orca that I'm currently putting together, which will be replacing a Cervelo S2. Other then that, I also have a Quantec (German) cyclocross bike that I use in the winter period and for commuting.

Cheers, Dennis.


----------



## cheapmods

Hi everyone! Total n00b here. I've been wanting to get into cycling for about a year now, but I never felt right dropping $1K+ on a new, decently equipped bike and only to find out i hated cycling. So i kept putting it off until I found something on craigslist that fit the bill for a much more bearable price. 

I decided to save my money for gear, and glad I did. I'm really enjoying it all. I've only had it a week and logged over 50miles. Cant wait till I toughen up a bit and can bear to sit in the saddle longer.


----------



## Lionvista

*Learning - not Lurking*

Hi all. I find myself coming back to RBR time and time again as I learn the lingo and educate myself with this old interweb. And since I don't want to be a Lurker I registered.

I haven't decided on a bike to buy yet. That is why I keep ending up here at RBR. I am learning a lot.

Thank you to the veterans who are so patient with all the questions they must hear and read a million times.


----------



## millermatt76

*connect and ride with other local NJ cyclists*

Hey all.. Have been mounting biking for years but have recently become interested in road cycling.. Threw together a recreational cycling group for both in NJ through Meetup.com.. See Below:

North Jersey Easy Riders is a way to connect and ride with other local cyclists (road cycling or mountain biking). This group is open to a variety of experience levels and all are encouraged to post rides. However, all joining a ride are expected to be at least experienced enough to be responsible for themselves during a ride.

Go To:
Meetup.com and search for North Jersey Easy Riders - It's Free!!


----------



## danharp

I like biking. Trying to learn more about mechanics.


----------



## centsless302

Hey, Im Jason, new to this site, use to race juniors, years ago, on a deployment got the itch again, in the process of buying a litespeed c1


----------



## creepn

*new here*

hello all as you can guess im new here..yesterday i picked up a gios compact bike at a storage auction in great shape and would like some info on the bike would like to know if i got a good deal or not thank your for any info...


----------



## tatatirot

thanks for the reply tod, am planning on buying a bike with tiagra or 105 components. Am getting lots of info from this site, thanks again!

anton


----------



## Arch Itech

Hi, I've ridden a mtb for a year and a half now, and I started doing long training rides on it. Just bought a road bike to do way more road riding!


----------



## ragtag

My name is Karl and I'm a road addict. Been enjoying the forum for a while now.


----------



## dwilkie2012

*newbie*

Hello all! I'm looking forward to getting some feedback on my old road bike i have held on to for years.Looking forward to starting a thread


----------



## Randonneur*

Hello all, It's great to be a part of this community


----------



## broxxor

Also new to cycling. I'm getting a bike to do small triathlons with - and it will be the first time riding in ~4 years coming off a box store mountain bike.  Glad to be on the forum!


----------



## broxxor

levendi1234 said:


> sorry guys need to post 5 replies before i can start a thread


I'm in the same boat. I intend to stick around though.


----------



## broxxor

Guys - I really hate spamming (in fact, I loathe it on other forums) but I need some quick advice and I think a new thread will be the best way to get that going. So please excuse this final spam post.  Thanks.


----------



## gevad

Hi. I'm an older guy (60) living in northern Virginia. I've been commuting by bicycle for most of the last 20 years, about a 20-mile round trip. Just bought my first proper road bike in 30 years -- a Cannondale Synapse Alloy 5 -- and plan to add a lot of weekend riding to the mix. 

Glad to be here.

Dave


----------



## gevad

Hi. I’m an older guy (60) living in northern Virginia. I’ve been commuting by bike for most of the last 20 years, a 20-mile round trip. I just bought my first proper road bike in 30 years – a Cannondale Synapse Alloy 5 – and plan to add a lot of weekend riding to the mix.

Glad to be here.

Dave


----------



## newbie67

Best places to buy online?


----------



## newbie67

Already introduced myself just need three more!


----------



## newbie67

Anyone from the Ma. area?


----------



## newbie67

Last one ready to start asking away!! :thumbsup:


----------



## NJAndy

I am new to the forum, I have been a sideline lurker for a long time reading the threads so I thought I would register.
Regards
Andy


----------



## bluesekai

*Hello*

Hi Everyone,
My name is Greg, I'm 46, and I'm an occasional rider. For fitness I run long distances; for me, cycling is more about cross-training or recreation. 

I rode TONS as a kid (spent my entire childhood on a bike) and loved it. My first bike was a second-hand Schwinn Stingray, gold, in 1973, which I converted to BMX (meaning I removed the banana seat, sissy bar, and giant handlebars in favor of racing handlebars & a small seat). The frame cracked in a jump when I was about 13, and that was that.

My current bike is a 30 year old metallic blue Sekai 2000 ten speed that I bought new at the Tour of Nevada City Bike Shop in 1982, at the age of 16, with money I'd made working in a corner store. It's all I need. I love it.

I'll post some pictures of it soon in the vintage section. Look forward to chatting with you.


----------



## design17

Hello from the united kingdom!


----------



## design17

Looking to buy a new bike frame need advise


----------



## design17

Great forum


----------



## design17

Is there an online store here?


----------



## Alpinemax

*Newby tech question*

Hi everyone
Just joined the forum. I live in the French Alps near Annecy and do average rides of 80 to 100kms over two or three cols with normally around 1600m of vertical climbing.

Have a question if anyone can answer it? Upgrading my Cinelli to compact for this year and have fitted a Stronglight Twister Ti SL isis BB (180g) paired with a Stronglight Pulsion Carbon crankset (465g). Put it all back together but the left hand crank is just skimming the rear stay. Anyone with experience of this? Is it the BB installation. For reference it's a 70x108 Italian thread.

So any solution welcome so I can back on the bike now it's warming up

Cheers
Alpinemax


----------



## skro777

Hey all ive been a voyer on this site for a while, thought it was time to introduce myself . im from NM been training for about two years now, this will be my first race season though, and am looking forward to it.


----------



## Guerdonian

Guerdonian here, Regular lurker over on MTBR, but i have a couple road specific questions.....


----------



## Guerdonian

Thus i have to post 5 times to be able to start a thread....


----------



## Guerdonian

So this will be my 3rd post. I guess i will say something about how i Road bike often, but prefer dirt.


----------



## Guerdonian

On my 4th post i will say that i have a custom Titanium Revel road bike from FORM Cycles, who was in this years NAHBS. Very satisfied with this bike, over 4k miles on it, and the bb30 is still going strong


----------



## Guerdonian

Last post, I also have an Carbon Enduro, 29 rigid Karate Monkey SS, and another bike on order from FORM a fully customized tricked out 29er with PF30. Also have a 1970 motobacane as my townie.


----------



## Master Mechanic

*Hello From Denmark,*

Hi Guys (and Girls) I´m a mechanic from Denmark who´s whole life revolves around cycling and bikes. At the shop where I work, we have our own MTB 29" team, i do not ride myself but repair and service the teams bikes. I ride road bikes myself., my 1995 Pinarello Stelvio:
My newest addition to my bikes, that also include a 1995 Cannondale F500 and a 1970´s Czech 8 speed Favorit Road bike


----------



## horvatht

*I just want to go riding*

My name is Tom, I'm 52 years old. I started riding road bikes almost 30 years ago but life got in the way. Business, family, etc... But in the last few months I bought a new Carbon bike. Blue AC1, wow this is a whole different bike. I ride about 60 to 100 miles per week, I have lost over thirty pounds. I feel like a kid trying to beat my time every time I go out. 
This bike is so fast and fun to ride, I find myself asking everyone I know to come riding and they just look at me like I’m crazy, maybe I am but I really like it. 
Its fun to see other people who feel the same way on the forum. 
Thank you, lets go riding. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Biker560

*Just Joined*

I live in Sugar Land Texas and started biking to work about 1 year ago. Good fun!


----------



## bendite

Hello all. Another newbie entering the fray ... mtb rider looking for advice from the roadies. I compete in an annual event in Bend, Oregon called the Pole, Pedal, Paddle (multi-discipline endurance event) with a 22 mile ride (mostly downhill to flats). I'd like to shave some time off the bike leg, so I'm looking into tri bikes. In past years I've borrowed a Giant TCR, durace build, but this year I'd like to spend more time getting comfortable on skinny wheels spinning at 45mph. Any suggestions on road v. tri bikes ... cheap frames with nicer build kits (i.e. the big discount giants claiming msrp 3000 selling for $1,995? Please forgive me if I'm in the wrong forum ... I'm a newbie to forums as well. Thanks.


----------



## jrielley

Jeremy here. Triathlete, soccer player/coach, and recreational cyclist but I am trying to get into bike racing this year. Looking to upgrade my 2005 Felt F80 so looking at stuff on here for opinions on what group to go with etc.


----------



## alien4fish

"Hand raised" Hello everybody My name is Kevin, I am a Trucker(18 wheeler) I have a 2009 Giant Yukon Hardtail, cateye computer, shimano clipless etc. etc.my wife is has a Giant Revel1 hardtail . I found this website4 thru MTB review.
I am currently looking to add a road bike to the mix  and this website has been a wealth of info. Glad to be here!


----------



## Meppe77

Hey guys, long time reader, new poster. I'm Matt. Been cycling off and on for 20 yrs mostly mtn biking. Bought a cyclocross bike last year as an all around bike and ended up mostly on the road. I really enjoyed road riding and have significantly increased the amount of riding I do. Now I am looking for a carbon road bike because I know that's the only way to go faster, right. JK

I'm a 34 year old firefighter, husband and father of a beautiful almost 4 yr old girl. Who, by the way, is already into bikes. She gets mad when I don't pick her up from daycare in the Burley trailer.

Matt


----------



## JBA

New guy here, my wife and I have been riding MTN bikes for the past year. She had a bad accident last year and broke her leg pretty good. So now that she is back on her bike she wants to try some road riding for a while. So I came here to research and figure out what kind of bikes we should get. Lots of info here and we are spending a lot time reading what has already been posted. 

So any help you guys/gals can offer would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Duncan.E

Hi everybody, figure it's time I stopped simply sponging off the community here and actually contributed (where I can!). I'm a 27 year old rider from southern California, got my first road bike about a year ago. Road tons as a kid for fun and transportation, as well as for transportation when I was studying in Japan prior to collage. Started riding again for fitness and love it; I should have started years ago!


----------



## TRIPLE1050

hello from Greece! I have been lurking for a while!!


----------



## TRIPLE1050

yeah! 10 posts!! off to post a pic


----------



## NTIMD8

I am Tim from NH, and after a 10 year absence from cycling I decided that the best way to lower my cholesterol and drop 30 pounds of married weight was to dust off the Klein Quantum race and start pedaling again. Buying a new Stumpjumper comp 29 also helped decide to start riding again.


----------



## ldandu03

*Newbie*

First post and just wanted to say Hi. I live on the tundra/North Dakota and am waiting to hit the road again. I have a studded ss mt bike and have been getting around but missing the tour rides. Soon it will be time to play, can't wait.


----------



## Teo

Relatively new here. Just got rid of my Izoard looking to replace it to get back to serious riding this season


----------



## Margal

Hello evreyone


----------



## Truthfulfacade

Hey my name is Jordan. I joined this site because I want to take trip to Flagstaff, AZ from Phoenix, AZ with my brother before I deploy so I'm gathering information.


----------



## Mr_Coconut

Good Morning: I am new to this site, and apparently I am supposed to post something here as I am a so called nOOOOOOb. I am currently trying to recover from a non cycling injury where I had joint replacement in my left hand index finger, and of course it had to be my dominant hand that it happened to. The bike that I have currently is a Brodie Romax "B" cyclecross, but I am looking at getting a full on road bike. Even though I have ridden the Brodie on the road, I have ridden proper road bikes in the past, and for sure feel a difference in the ride even though I changed out a few parts. I have one question....! Is the Giant TCR Composite bike worth the investment?


----------



## pdenman33

Heyo - Peter 26 here, from Dallas Texas but stranded in Chicago. Cycling changed my life in college and i've been hooked ever since. I was starting to get in to racing in Dallas but i took a job in Chicago and the crappy riding here has halted my passion and ability to get out and grab miles without ruining my bike or my joints. Moving to colorado by summer so i can get back to a training level that will get me competitive. Looking constantly for good rides in Illinois and also looking to join groups interested in improving the terrible state of cycling in the greater chicago area. I've got chicken legs but I like to go fast, preferably down hills and tight turns.


----------



## ElPasoTom

Hi, new to the forum from El Paso. Road rides, some tri's and MTB racing is what I like. Hope to meet some new people.

Tom


----------



## chlorinegreen

Hi all-- student-triathlete from MA here, been riding a vintage steel fuji for the past 3 years and looking to upgrade!


----------



## richhand

Hello, nother newbie here, leaving the painful world of athletics behind me (for now) and finding cycling is much kinder, Vo2max and lactic tolerance training aside. Trying to decide whether im supposed to be sprinting round the velodrome or out on the roads. Riding a Cannondale R700 for everything until I know better.


----------



## bryanc

Hi, my name is Bryan and I'm a cycling noob. I used to ride bikes all the time when I was a kid but that was 20-25 years ago.  I recently visited a buddy in Lancaster, PA and went on a quick ride with him (~15 mi on pavement, grass, hills, mud, forest) and had a blast. I rode an older C'dale MTB of his for part of the ride and then we switched and he let me try out his C'dale Optimo Disc cyclocross bike. I really enjoyed the ride and the workout. I liked the cyclocross bike most. I've been wanting a bike of my own ever since. My wife has finally given me the green light to get one, and I'm thrilled.

I'm looking at the '11 Rocky Mountain Solo CXR and the '12 C'dale Caadx 5 105. I've seen the C'dale in person but I can't find the RM Solo anywhere in the D.C. area. I'm hoping to be ready to order whatever I end up choosing in the next two weeks (going on vacation next week). 

Anyhow, sorry for the long first post, but I'm pretty excited about my new found joy.


----------



## dtsinyyc

*Hi*

Don here, I raced from 1992 to 2001, and finally hung it up when I could no longer train enough while working 12 hour nights, though I still commuted. Last year I bought my first new (road) bike since 1997, a Celeste Bianchi Sempre, and with the interest of some people I work with started to get out more. The passion has returned with a vengance, and i've signed up to ride the famous climbs of the Tour de France this summer. So I'm hitting the rollers hard while trying to shave pounds of my bike, and waiting for the snow to go away.


----------



## signals

Hello, I'm a newbie here and wanted to give a warm hello to all the current members.
My name is Josh, I'm currently (at the time of this post) 24. I started off riding BMX, then when my uncle passed I was able to get one of his Mountain Bikes - Cannondale F500 so that is my main ride at the moment. I live in the United States - Ohio.
Anything else, let me know.


----------



## hixie

Don't really want to post here but i need 5 posts before i can ask a question in the technical section!
So hi! i'm pretty new to cycling, but enjoy it and i'm riding more and more often.

Anyone with experience on how to replace the cartridge bearing in an external bearing?


----------



## Pallenaldo

Hi. 

I'm from Denmark in Europe. 

I've been riding for years, but more seriously in the past two years.

I have been a "spectator" for a long time, and now it's time to be member on this great site.


----------



## qwertyportne

Just picked up my Allez, brought it home and took a short introductory ride around my neighborhood. Wow, what a nice bike but my quads are weak! I run about 10 miles a week and hike the trails around here twice a week, but I'm sure out of shape for riding. Twenty five years ago I ran marathons and did triathlons, but I turn 70 next month and this will be quite an adventure. I got the bike to supplement my hiking and running without alot of impact on my hips and knees. I'm excited. This is going to be fun...

Bill


----------



## GoRacers

Took my first ride on a road bike today. Short ride, it was cold and my cardio endurance sucks.

That said, I AM HOOKED. I am shocked at how fast road bikes are. Cant wait to ride tomorrow if the weather cooperates.


----------



## qwertyportne

GoRacers said:


> Took my first ride on a road bike today. Short ride, it was cold and my cardio endurance sucks. That said, I AM HOOKED. I am shocked at how fast road bikes are. Cant wait to ride tomorrow if the weather cooperates.


I'm hooked too. Took my first ride in 25 years and the changes to bikes are just amazing. It's normally in the 30s here but today was a rare warm one in the 50s.

Bill


----------



## qwertyportne

hixie said:


> Don't really want to post here but i need 5 posts before i can ask a question in the technical section! So hi! i'm pretty new to cycling, but enjoy it and i'm riding more and more often. Anyone with experience on how to replace the cartridge bearing in an external bearing?


I have the same problem. Just got my first bike and have a few questions I'd like to ask but can't ask them until I have 5 posts. Couldn't even start a new thread in the Beginners Forum. Now that seems odd, but the rules are the rules.

So hello Hixie. How long have you been riding? Today was my first in 25 years.

Bill


----------



## qwertyportne

horvatht said:


> My name is Tom, I'm 52 years old. I started riding road bikes almost 30 years ago but life got in the way. Business, family, etc... But in the last few months I bought a new Carbon bike. Blue AC1, wow this is a whole different bike. I ride about 60 to 100 miles per week, I have lost over thirty pounds. I feel like a kid trying to beat my time every time I go out. This bike is so fast and fun to ride, I find myself asking everyone I know to come riding and they just look at me like I’m crazy, maybe I am but I really like it. Its fun to see other people who feel the same way on the forum.
> Thank you, lets go riding. :thumbsup:


Me too. Did triathlons 25 years ago but moved on to off-road marathons and other stuff and sold my bike. Just picked up a Specialized Allez. Wow, have bikes changed for the better since the 80s! I turn 70 next month and look forward to riding again. Should suplement my running with alot less pounding. At least that is my hope.

Bill


----------



## horvatht

Hi Bill 
I hope I'm riding at 70 this is a great sport. I look forward to riding every chance I get.


----------



## pivo

Great forum, I've got a heap of info. from it. Cycling addiction continues to grow....


----------



## dean4537

hello im dean, iv been ridding for a little over 4 years. i started off with a huffy 10 speed that had 26 1 3/8th wheels haha. now im ridding a specialized transition comp


----------



## dean4537

hello im dean, 
iv been ridding for a little over 4 years. i started off with a 10 speed huffy. i just upgraded a couple weeks ago to a specialized transition comp.


----------



## kson

Hi all members newbie in this forum


----------



## spokenwald

*Hello, My name is Michael and I have Ultegra shifting problems*

Hi, I'm new to this site and have joined to try to solve an Ultegra 10 speed rear shifting problem so I'll go ahead and I'll post in the appropriate category now that I've said hello.
thanks


----------



## qwertyportne

horvatht said:


> Hi Bill, I hope I'm riding at 70 this is a great sport. I look forward to riding every chance I get.


I've got about 30 days before I'm 70 and my wife is concerned I won't make it...  But I never got hit by a car when I was in my 40s so I'm not thinking it will be a problem now. Do you have any suggestions? Like a bright vest? Where would I buy a vest? Or a bar end mirror? Do those work? Thanks!

Bill


----------



## Touch0Gray

qwertyportne said:


> I've got about 30 days before I'm 70 and my wife is concerned I won't make it...  But I never got hit by a car when I was in my 40s so I'm not thinking it will be a problem now. Do you have any suggestions? Like a bright vest? Where would I buy a vest? Or a bar end mirror? Do those work? Thanks!
> 
> Bill


Bill you are a bit older than me but I know for a fact that people, (drivers in particular) get dumber EVERY year. They are, still clever enough, however, to be able to text, eat and play with the gps and radio while they drive!
Bright colors give you an advantage, assuming they are watching at ALL.

Stay safe!


----------



## hixie

qwertyportne said:


> I have the same problem. Just got my first bike and have a few questions I'd like to ask but can't ask them until I have 5 posts. Couldn't even start a new thread in the Beginners Forum. Now that seems odd, but the rules are the rules.
> 
> So hello Hixie. How long have you been riding? Today was my first in 25 years.
> 
> Bill


 I've ridden a bike before but just occasionally with friends and over a very short distance. July was when I got my first road bike, and ride 2-3 times a week over much longer distances.



Touch0Gray said:


> Bill you are a bit older than me but I know for a fact that people, (drivers in particular) get dumber EVERY year. They are, still clever enough, however, to be able to text, eat and play with the gps and radio while they drive!
> Bright colors give you an advantage, assuming they are watching at ALL.
> 
> Stay safe!


I have to agree that too many people shouldn't be allowed to drive. I was hit by a taxi few months ago, the taxi driver even stopped to give me a nasty look and the finger before driving off.


----------



## Golferguy

Newbie here just started road biking 3 months ago and love it! I am 29 and love the outdoors and biking.


----------



## baskjr

Hello to everyone, my name is Andrei, I am from Romania, glad to join this forum


----------



## baskjr

And I want to Start a new interesting thread


----------



## baskjr

So sorry for spaming this thread


----------



## baskjr

I ensure you that the thread I'll start will contain post more interesting than those )


----------



## baskjr

And now, my no. 5 post )


----------



## mccarthyd36

*New*

Hi everyone I am new to the road cycling scene. I am starting up to do races for the CAF. I recently purchased a Masi Partenza and have been enjoying it a lot. I live in Southern California and am hoping to meet some good people to start riding with. Thank you. David


----------



## roughrideruk

Hi

Not so new to bikes, but new to forums: so here goes and be gentle with me:

Currently commuting (23 mile mixed terrain round trip) on Specialized Cross Trail Sport 2009 - still going strong, and longer faster weekend (up to 45 miles) and lunchtime rides (up to 11+ miles) on Trek 1.2 2010.

Trek 1.2 as bought except Brooks B17 and just changed bars to Ritchey Ergo Max II - lovely
Crioss trail: as bought except Conty tyres and B17 saddle and bits and pieces

Getting into doing own bike maintenance again - getting my head around modern components. As a teenager many years ago I used strip anything down to bare essentials and usually managed to refit with no bits left over. Nowadays it's all a bit techno - until you try it for real

Loving the speed and thrills of a road bike - plus discovering new rides off road with the ever forgiving cross trail. Yearning for a Cyclocross bike when budgets allow

That's me done


----------



## FishF1

*Noob Rich...*

Hello everyone, noob here. Looking for some expertise on a bike I'm getting ready to sell this Spring. It's an Eddy Merckx and I'll post some pics in my gallery if it let's me. Looking for model info, component set, verify production year, etc. And of course what you guys think would be a fair asking price. Thanks in advance!! Serial number looks like 38R 2333 E...


----------



## CheesePuff

*Hello Everyone!*

Hello Everyone,

Been lurking for a while and finally going to post!

Haven't done serious road riding as my only road bike that still is with me is my old blue Motobecane Nomade 

But spending the last couple years on the dirt has prompted me to elevate my fitness level, so I'll be reading along and learn the basics. Oh and I hope to update my ride soon :thumbsup:


----------



## RandoMO

Hello, New to the site, back into cycling after 30 years, trying to be healthy! Commute to work daily, like long distance road and rail trail riding. I live in Missouri and spend lots of time on the KATY trail with my 700-23 tire bike. I rode a century, enjoyed that, looking forward to much more.


----------



## Wildewinds

Hi. I'm new. From SoCal. Used to be a competitive mountain biker, but that was about 20 years ago. Just got a bike off of ebay, so maybe I'll post a picture of it when it gets here.

Not going to compete at this age, but if anyone know of good sites to find friendly rides in the San Gabriel Valley area, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Touch0Gray

Underthis said:


> Hi! Another newbie here - fox fun. It`s interesting because i`m afraid of foxes


Not just afraid of foxes here....afraid of ALL womens! (I have 3 daughters, 2 sisters, a mom and a wife so my fear is NOT unfounded!)


----------



## NUfan

Howdy! My name is Scott. I am a rec rider, occasional commuter, and bike store loiterer. Current bikes are 1987 Trek 330, and 1995 Canondale M500. Just ordered a BD Gravity Comp X, and anxious for it to arrive. Only decided to buy online after finding some posts here stating that the geometry was identical as the Giant Defy. I test rode a Small Giant Defy yesterday and fell in love, but want some good components without the big $$$ of the LBS. I had great experience with BD in the past except I ordered a bike too big for me. I am hoping the advice to fit on the Giant Defy pays off because a good fit is the s%[email protected]! I only have 5min of any brake lever shifter experience (105, Sora, & Ultegra on test rides) they were awesome, but hope I like the SRAM Rival that the COMP X comes with. Anything has got to be better than my 1987 12spd Suntour 600 setup I currently ride.


----------



## JapanDave

I hate being a noob. 
But, I am am a noob biker, just got my first road bike, Giant TCR SL1.
Cheers everyone.


----------



## xpc316e

Hi, while I am new to this forum I am not new to cycling. I cycled as a child, and always had a bike as an adult until I had my shoulder joint replaced ten years ago. I found it too painful to rideafter the operation, so I gave up. 

I returned to cycling after buying a recumbent about five years ago, and gradually my shoulder has improved. I now have a stable of bikes: a TW 'bents recumbent trike, a Claud Butler MTB, a Decathlon Fitness 3 flat-barred road bike, a Dahon Jetstream P8 converted to a nine-speed, a unique handbuilt Moulton-based tandem, and the latest acquisition - a Scott CR1 Comp road bike, which is my reason for being here.

I work as a Road Safety Officer for my local authority, and part of my job is to teach children to ride safely on the road. I am passionate about all aspects of cycling, especially the teaching side.


----------



## yarism

*Hey there, y'all!*

I have found zen if you will on the bicycle. I currently ride a Surly Karate Monkey and live in Prescott, AZ. Whiskey 50!!! Word, I joined this site primarily to keep up with community in the Western United States. I think that I will primarily be using the Classified Section of the site in the next couple of days.


----------



## hoodedmunkee

Hello to all. 2 year old rider here starting to get serious with this bike addiction. Hoping to contribute what I know and learn from most of you. Photos of my bike will be posted soon.


----------



## Robert6401

Hi, I'm new here. New to road biking also, but have been doing the mountain thing for about 15 years. I don't have a bike yet, but a friend just gave me an older Torelli frame to build up, so you'll see me around asking questions about how to go about doing that. I worked at my LBS for a while, so I'm competent with regards to working on bikes, but don't know everything. Look forward to getting to know y'all.

-Bob


----------



## Tom Grooms

Hello guys and gals, I just moved from St Louis to Central Florida (The Villages) and have found a 100+ miles of multi-modal paths to share with other cyclists, golf carts and pedestrians. I'm an old school hardtail mountain bike rider and just bought my 1st 700 wheel bike. Its a 2012 Specialized Sirrus Comp, flat bar hybrid. I'm not ready for a drop bar road bike yet...


----------



## drthibod

*Howdy Y'ALL!*

I am David from Texas. I am a newb. Just purchased my first road bike about 2 months ago and am really loving the sport. Planning to do the MS150(Houston to Austin) in about 5 weeks.

My Ride:
2012 Specialinzed Allez Compact Sport
Black/White/Yellow
Kinda has the bumble bee look to it


----------



## zonefinder

*Newbie from Malaysia*

Hi everyone! I've just taken up cycling a year ago when I was invited by a canadian friend to visit him in Canada. He happened to be hosting a 500km cycling event and one thing led to another...I had to get a road bike to train up and 2 mths later was over there to take part in the 3 day event. Have not looked back since. I've chalked up more than 4000 km in less than a year and competed in 3 cycling events . Yeah,,and I'm 52 years old and owns a Scott CR1.


----------



## mbzip0

*Hello from San Diego*

Enjoy reading the discussions and info posted here.I also enjoy finding and collecting 80's and 90's bicycles. Here to learn more and look forward to being part of the forum.


----------



## blncwocn

*Newbie considering new bike*

Brian here, amateur but love to ride - especially sprint tris. 

Riding a Scott I got on craigs but looking at an '08 Trek Equinox 7 WSD (women's frame) on sale for $1,200. Even though I'm only 5'6 am I crazy for considering a women's frame?

Glad I found this forum, the tri section had lots of good discussion.


----------



## Seldon

Hi everyone, my name is Seldon, and I'm from Georgia. I'm getting into bicycling to get in better shape and have fun!


----------



## JBA

It's really cool to see all these new people signing up for this forum. My wife and I have been MTN for a year or so, now it's time to shift gears and pickup some road bikes.


----------



## sylbry

Hi all,

Bryan here. Decided to get out of the dark ages and join a biking forum. Once I have jumped through enough hoops I hope to use the forum to look for group rides in Minnesota and seek advice on my Trek 5200 problem.

Cheers!


----------



## dsmithsc91

*Hello World*

I'm a newb, tri geek. Strikes 1 & 2, I know.

Cheers...


----------



## lucie

Hey guys,

I'm matt. Im into road, cycle x, and mtb 

looking forward to being part of the forum!


----------



## lucie

welcome kurt!


----------



## lucie

what kinda bike do you ride?


----------



## lucie

yea... me too... its a little annoying...


----------



## asvc

Hello, people.

I'm cyclist from Ukraine, recreational rider, Everyday Normal Guy in cycling actually. Spent last 2 seasons on the Scott addict r4 and now in search of smaller frame. 

Just found that I need 5 messages to ask question I have... Ok, in search of open forums


----------



## chipgrafx

Hey folks. Just a San Diego area rider that's been lurking off and on for a few years but recently decided to actually join and start posting.


----------



## built4comfort

Hey y'all I'm here in the cycling mecca of Lehigh Valley PA. I belonged to the LV wheelmen for a few years when I had a GT hybrid I bought cheap but it was too tall- can I get an OUch? I could rarely keep up and dropped out of the club. Great bunch of folks.

Anyhow I have had a beautiful fast sexy blurple Klein Quantum Racer for a few years now, but I'm riding it less and less for a couple of reasons. The most important one is poor fit. Even after a riser stem, I was having a lot of tension in the neck and upper back, aggravated by a whole lot of road feel. 

Here's where your brilliance, expertise and nicety come in. I'm seeking advice on 1. selling the Klein 2. finding one ride/bike I can enjoy more often that's more comfortable, but affordable and of reasonable weight that I could ride as a commuter or on country roads and trails up to 70 miles a day (mostly for supported charity rides or tours)- a cyclocross or touring rig? 3. someone within 40 miles who can give me a better fit

"I can't wait to get on the road again" and feel the rush of wind in my thinning hair!

Bless yer pea-pickin hearts.


----------



## agrats84

*First Post from a noob*

Hey everyone- Ive been mountain biking for quite sometime and just started having an interest in road biking. I have been riding my MTB on the roads now for a few weeks for about 10 miles each ride. I stopped by my LBS this morning and told them the basics- I'm new, looking to get into shape, don't need anything fancy, but want something I can grow into. My tight budget is max $800. They fit me to a 58cm Trek 1.1. I liked the feel of it. It was listed at $659 before tax. Is that a good price? I certainly don't want to spend this $ plus all of the accessories and find out that it's not right for me. But I also don't want to buy a piece of junk and find out that I really like it. 

I've been reading a lot on here for a few days and really enjoy all of the good advice. I hope to stick with it and hopefully this forum helps me out a lot.... being a noob and all.


----------



## redtornadojeff

*Bianchi Rider ..*

happy to Join...Riding Is Great..better then Driving!....When U make it up the hill...Going down Is so much worth It!!:thumbsup:
CHEERS HAPPY ST. PATRICKS DAY


----------



## Rocketpig

Just got a felt q720 but I have no idea on the model year. I'm new to cycling so I'm kinda in the dark. Does anyone know where I could find the model based on serial number?


----------



## Rocketpig

Aw damn, can't start a thread.


----------



## Rocketpig

Sorry, just filling posts to start a thread.


----------



## Rocketpig

Again.


----------



## Rocketpig

Last time.


----------



## agrats84

Rocketpig said:


> Just got a felt q720 but I have no idea on the model year. I'm new to cycling so I'm kinda in the dark. Does anyone know where I could find the model based on serial number?


Did you try googling it? I'm sure it would come up in a search.


----------



## WAD93

Heyo!

My name is Jackson and I'm 18 years old... I joined here when my friend told me about Cyclocross and my research on bikes led me to this forum... So here I am! Feel free to whisper me if you need anything, I promise I won't bite! ^_^


----------



## hellobret

hi i'm bret and i just recently started riding last year.
I currently ride a 2010 Fuji ACR 1.0 and I have actually been looking in to getting a new bike. Specifically a Trek Madone 3.1. Can someone tell me if this is worth the upgrade. I really don't know how to tell which bike is better.


----------



## rocosista

Hi, friends. I'm Oscar from Spain. I like too much this forum and i follow all threads.


----------



## DKMIK

Hey all, hope too learn from some off you. ;-)


----------



## nauxctrack

hi new here


----------



## nauxctrack

hoping to ask a bike question soon...


----------



## nauxctrack

im from az


----------



## nauxctrack

going to go ask my question now!


----------



## Dos_Ruedas2

*New wheels. How do I remove air?*

hello. 
I am new to forums, but have been riding for years. I recently purchased a new to me bike with Anerican Classic Carbon 58 clincher wheels. I need to change the tires, but I am unable to figure out how to remove the air from the tubes. These wheels appear to require a stem extender or something like that, to bring the stem well past the 58 mm rims. It looks similar to a presta valve, yet it they do not have the typical spin out and press down valve to remove the air. 
If anyone can assist me, I would appreciate the help 

Thank you. 
Dow


----------



## Easyup

*Old Newbie*

Hi,
I am a retired mechanical engineer who has been focused on bikes for ~60 years. Dad was not home and I was the oldest so I had to start wrenching early. Got into MTBs big until I retired and now utilize the extensive bike paths in our part of AZ, averaging 60 miles a week on my road bikes. Got too many personal bikes and keep smaller ones for when the daughters and granddaughter visit.
This site is well run and you guys are a wealth of info and very generous.
Thanks


----------



## insignante

*Newbie From Indiana*

Hi Everyone,

This is my first post on the Road Bike forum. I have been an avid bicyclist since 1984 after I had back surgery and started riding a bike for rehabilitation purposes. 

I now have three bikes and the one I love the most is my “Chesini” Criterium bicycle from Verona, Italy.

I bought it in 2000 when I was visiting my relatives in Verona. I had it shipped back to my home in Indiana and I have been riding it ever since. It has a steel frame and Campagnolo Avanti components on it. It has a chrome front fork and a Selle San Marco saddle too. 

I am not anything but a recreational rider but this bike is really nice to rider. The steel frame is rigid but not too stiff and takes the bumpy road conditions of Northern Indiana well. I called my bike “Mr. Chesini” 

If anyone else has a Chesini bike I would love to hear about it!

Ciao,
Insignante


----------



## insignante

*Chesini Pictures*

Hi Again,

How do you get a picture on this forum? I tried to upload a jpeg but it keeps giving me an error message.

Help!

insignante


----------



## TwntyOneTwlv

Well hello!

My name is Taylor, and I'm the ripe old age of 20. I've ridden bikes my whole life, but they've either been BMXs or department store MTBs. In the past few weeks I've become obsessed with getting myself a road bike and hitting the pavement as often as I can. I'm still looking for that perfect bike, but I'm very happy to have found this forum!


----------



## jeepsouth

Hello.
Just ordered my first road bike after getting a lot of advice on this site. Thanks?
I have a question:
What is a crit?


----------



## CaliforniaRoll

Hi everyone. Just got into cycling late last year. Southern California area. Saw this forum and decided to sign up. Lots of info to look through here, everyone seems pretty helpful as well.
Thanks.


----------



## JerseySteve12

Hi I'm Steve..After riding junky bikes all my life, for my 50th birthday, I received a Giant Rapid 2. Although always a Bicycling subscriber and dreaming of the day I can ride a "high end" bike..this is as close as I have been able to get. My Giant Rapid 2 seems to have a bit of rub in the front derail when using certain gear/front sprocket combinations ("cross-chaining"). I brought it back to the LBS 3 times and they were not able to completely get rid of this nuisance...Is it wrong for me to expect that a bike in this price range (1k) with a triple..should be able to access all the gears without front derail rub. I have lost confidence in my LBS....maybe i'm wrong...any advice?


----------



## Bastropjim

Greetings to the Road Bike Forum from central Texas.

I'm a new-at-heart road biker just now getting interested in riding again. My current project is restoring a Nishiki International, which I bought in 1978 after returning to the states from service in Japan. She's a beaut and in great shape. Just put new 27x1-1/4" clinchers on her alloy rims. Wonder is the rubber brake hoods are available somewhere?

Looking forward to losing that 30 pounds I put on since I bought the bike. (

Will be lurking around this forum. Nice to meet everyone.


----------



## tlg

Delete


----------



## tlg

Greetings. Just here to boost my post count to 5 so I can create a new post. 

Nobody actually reads these things.


----------



## insignante

Hi TwntyOneTwlv,

I am a retired teacher and Track and Field Coach. I have been riding seriously y since my back surgery in 1984. I bought a Bianchi road bike and it helped me to recover from my injury.

I have never been on a BMX but would like to try one and see how they ride! I have a Cannondale F-5 Mt. Bike that my wife bought me for my retirement present and it is super!

Since I have been retired from teaching and coaching for two years I started my own company selling Chesini Italian bikes from Verona Italy. It was fun to incorporate and go through all of the hoops to get a bank account and Visa card too but the hardest thing was to make the web site. 

I am keeping busy and you are very smart in riding bikes because you will maintain your overall fitness level till you get as old as me!

Ciao,
Insignante (in Italian “insignante” means teacher)


----------



## MercRidnMike

Ok...can't remember if I dropped a note in here or not....long time lurker, but haven't said a lot.

Basics: 37 yo mountain biker who does a little on-road stuff with a Cx bike. I've done some long stuff (numerous metric Centuries (k100s), some imperial Centuries (mtb and SS road bike when I had one for commuting), and a k200) on the mountain bike plus I do a long charity ride every year. I do most of my own wrenching and even build wheels from time to time. 

Starting to look more seriously at getting a road bike as I do more training on-road, so I am posting a bit more as of late 

Avatar and screen name come from an old Mercury road bike I have (suicide shifters, oiler hubs, 27" wheels, Atterburger brakes and Huret derailleurs)...thought it might be something different


----------



## JoeProcopio

Hi everyone...that is reading the new user thread, which I assume is EVERYONE!!!!! 

My name is Joe, from Jersey...just started cycling again after about a 20 year layoff, and 30 unwanted pounds...

I'm buying a new Cannondale Synapse 7 to get back on the road, with the full intention to upgrade to at least a Shimano 105 group set in the winter. My wife has started running recently, and has expressed an interest to do some triathlons next year, so we will be buying her a Cannondale Synapse Women's 7 as well...she'll probably stay Sora...to her as long as it works, it's fine, lol. 

I'm really excited about getting back to the road, been riding my dual suspension MTB for the past month and can't wait until I get something that doesn't weigh 28.5 lbs and flex when I stand up....

I'm the George Washington Bridge Challenge in June for the American Cancer Society, but I plan to do regular rides, and maybe even get a little sporty again and compete a little in my age bracket...

well, thanks for listen...er reading...and hope to be a active part of the cycling community again!


----------



## JoeProcopio

Tauntonian said:


> Bob


ooooooooooh, purdeeeee bike Bob!


----------



## insignante

Hey MercRidnMike,

Thanks for the quick response! You should be commended for riding as many charity rides for great causes. Are you thinking of a new road bike in the near future? 

Ciao,

insignante


----------



## insignante

Hi JoeProcopio,

Good luck with your road biking. I love new bikes and your Cannondale Synapse 7 will help you achieve your goals on the road in the future. 

You should be commended for riding in the George Washington Bridge Challenge in June for the American Cancer Society. It seems like every biker I know rides in these worthy causes. 

Ciao,
Insignante


----------



## dryo2

Hi my name yoyo, I'm newbe too


----------



## insignante

Hi YoYo,
Welcome to the ranks of the Newbies. This has been a super experience so far because all of the Newbies are really nice and very informative on every facet of the bicycle world!
Ciao,
insignante


----------



## JoeProcopio

insignante said:


> Hi JoeProcopio,
> 
> Good luck with your road biking. I love new bikes and your Cannondale Synapse 7 will help you achieve your goals on the road in the future.
> 
> You should be commended for riding in the George Washington Bridge Challenge in June for the American Cancer Society. It seems like every biker I know rides in these worthy causes.
> 
> Ciao,
> Insignante


Thanks....I would love to join more charity rides, but it's hard asking for more than 1 donation per year from friends and colleagues, know what I mean...I figured the ACS is one of the best out there...with the funds going to research instead of other charities that use funds for other things...

And I have cancer victims and survivors in my family, it's a great way to support and remember those directly affected.


----------



## tlg

JoeProcopio said:


> Thanks....I would love to join more charity rides, but it's hard asking for more than 1 donation per year from friends and colleagues, know what I mean


Not all charity rides involve raising donations. Many you just pay a registration fee from $10-$40 to do the ride. With that you usually get ride support, rest stops, snacks, t-shirts, etc. Obviously with a $10 event you're not going to get all that.

One of the events I did last year (Ride Ataxia) was $35. They had 5, 10, 25, and 50 mile course options. Included a rest stop and T-shirt.
Afterwards, they had a catered (All you can eat) lunch by Outback, Carrabba's, and Bonefish Grill. OMG the food was awesome. Chicken Marsala, Grilled Bass, Ribs, and lots more. I'd go again just for the food!

Check out BikeReg.com - online cycling event registration and search your area.


----------



## Drummerboy1975

Hello ladies and gents. I'm James. Been riding for about six month is all now. I love it! I just upgraded from a 27lbs 1981 Fuji to an '06 Specialized Allez Sport Triple.


----------



## tigers1

*Newbe needs info!*

I am lloking a purchasing a new Raleigh Revenio 2.0. Does anybody have any information they might have pro or con on this bike?


----------



## JBA

tigers1 said:


> I am lloking a purchasing a new Raleigh Revenio 2.0. Does anybody have any information they might have pro or con on this bike?


Buy a bike based on comfort and fit. I don't or never have road a Raleigh so I can't help you there.


----------



## Drummerboy1975

Greetings mortals.


----------



## jamesaka2

I started riding in 2009 at 19yo for fitness as a test to see if cycling really is as tough as I'd been told it was. Hooked ever since. Began "training" in 2010, now 2012 is my first year of racing, excitement level is high. I do this for fun at the end of the day, I'm only racing from inspiration I've received from people I ride with, saying I could be good. lol. I hope to not spend too much time on the forums, but ok. Heere, weee go!


----------



## scorchedearth

Hello everyone. My name is J and I am primarily an MTB guy but have recently decided that due to the amount of road riding I do on said MTB, I require the more specialized tool for that purpose. Having recently ridden a Bianchi Sempre, I fell in love with it and have decided to save my pennies for a speed machine.


----------



## Tantivious Todd

Welcome to the forums, J! You could certainly have done worse than to fall in love with a Sempre. They are beautiful, fast riding bikes. Keep us posted on your future purchase, especially in the Bianchi subforum!


----------



## aquaguy5

*Hello*

Newly registered member here with questions about biking. Thought this would be a great place to get some answers from cyclists out there. Looking forward to hearing from you all :thumbsup:


----------



## JBA

Hey Bastropjim!

I'm in Cedar Park, North Austin.


----------



## tipstall

JerseySteve12 said:


> My Giant Rapid 2 seems to have a bit of rub in the front derail when using certain gear/front sprocket combinations ("cross-chaining"). I brought it back to the LBS 3 times and they were not able to completely get rid of this nuisance...Is it wrong for me to expect that a bike in this price range (1k) with a triple..should be able to access all the gears without front derail rub. I have lost confidence in my LBS....maybe i'm wrong...any advice?


From what I've heard a triple is very hard to get perfect at the extremes. My mountain bike had that problem and my LBS was able to reduce it but not eliminate it. Can you avoid the extremes and still enjoy it?


----------



## Karcas

'Nother n00b here!

Name's Matt, I'm 27 and from Wisconsin. Loved being on a bike when I was a kid. I was always running around town on my bike. Well I got older and I lost track of how much I liked it. I also packed on a few pounds!!
I made a resolution to change my life this year. So far I have lost 38.8lbs and am smoke free! 
The weight loss is really starting to slow now (I am now 5'10" 174.0lbs). I decided that I needed a new hobby, something that I could really devote myself to, that would also help me stay in shape.
Soooo, I took a drive to my LBS and with my somewhat minimal budget, ordered myself a bike that I think will be great for me. It is a 2012 Specialized Allez Compact in black/charcoal. I picked it up yesterday and went back today and picked up a seat bag and spare tube, Co2 inflator, tools, helmet, shoes, blah blah blah.
I am really committing to this!! I want to ride about 100 miles a week (once my sit bones are broke in!!).

Sorry for being so long winded haha... any advice from you guys? Any online shops that are good to work with (not that my local shop isn't great!)? A motivational speech perhaps? I kid I kid
In the mean time I'll be sifting through this thread and absorbing as much as I can so I don't what has been answered!
Thanks


----------



## camping biker

I used to shop through Nashbar and Performance a lot (still ok, no problems), but I have been using Niagaracycle.com for everything for a year. They have great budget and replacement parts, good prices on tires and tubes. 



Karcas said:


> 'Nother n00b here!
> 
> Name's Matt, I'm 27 and from Wisconsin. Loved being on a bike when I was a kid. I was always running around town on my bike. Well I got older and I lost track of how much I liked it. I also packed on a few pounds!!
> I made a resolution to change my life this year. So far I have lost 38.8lbs and am smoke free!
> The weight loss is really starting to slow now (I am now 5'10" 174.0lbs). I decided that I needed a new hobby, something that I could really devote myself to, that would also help me stay in shape.
> Soooo, I took a drive to my LBS and with my somewhat minimal budget, ordered myself a bike that I think will be great for me. It is a 2012 Specialized Allez Compact in black/charcoal. I picked it up yesterday and went back today and picked up a seat bag and spare tube, Co2 inflator, tools, helmet, shoes, blah blah blah.
> I am really committing to this!! I want to ride about 100 miles a week (once my sit bones are broke in!!).
> 
> Sorry for being so long winded haha... any advice from you guys? Any online shops that are good to work with (not that my local shop isn't great!)? A motivational speech perhaps? I kid I kid
> In the mean time I'll be sifting through this thread and absorbing as much as I can so I don't what has been answered!
> Thanks


----------



## Touch0Gray

JerseySteve12 said:


> Hi I'm Steve..After riding junky bikes all my life, for my 50th birthday, I received a Giant Rapid 2. Although always a Bicycling subscriber and dreaming of the day I can ride a "high end" bike..this is as close as I have been able to get. My Giant Rapid 2 seems to have a bit of rub in the front derail when using certain gear/front sprocket combinations ("cross-chaining"). I brought it back to the LBS 3 times and they were not able to completely get rid of this nuisance...Is it wrong for me to expect that a bike in this price range (1k) with a triple..should be able to access all the gears without front derail rub. I have lost confidence in my LBS....maybe i'm wrong...any advice?


Sorry, tis the nature of the beast. Even if you beat the derailleur issue, in the small/small combination the chain will almost certainly hit the large or even middle ring up front. There is no reason to cross chain like that it is not that good for cog or chain wear anyhow.


----------



## young_grizzly

Hello, everyone.
im Ariel............a newbie. 
ive been a roadie since 1980.......old timer. 
and an avid fan of the "TOUR DE FRANCE". :thumbsup:
i work as a metal fabricator at TJM and i ride to and from work whenever 
the weather permits. 
see you guys around. :wink::wink:


----------



## Touch0Gray

Karcas said:


> I am really committing to this!! I want to ride about 100 miles a week * (once my sit bones are broke in!!).*
> 
> REALITY!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> BTW...WI has some of the best riding in the midwest.....(in the world unless you like mountains)


----------



## Chachi7286

*Newbie from NYC*

Hey guys, Newbie from NYC here, Full time chef and part time cyclonut. No high dollar ride here just trying to keep the power plant in as good of shape as i can. However i am pretty proud of my semi vintage ride.


----------



## old_jarhead

Hello all, Eric here.

Got back into cycling about 5 years ago when I met my wife. She started riding for a coworker that has MS, and being the loving gent that I am, 'decided' to join in. Turns out that it's a helluva lot better for my abused knees than running. 

Like a few others, I'm a grumpy, cynical homebrewer that has a skeptical view of today's world. I came across the forum while researching my next bike purchase, necessitated by a catastrophic bike rack failure on the interstate.

Anyhoo, looks to be a great forum, and hope to participate as much as I can.


----------



## Andy2302

Hi folks. I inherited a 2 year old Hybrid road bike last fall. It's been 25 years since I've ridden. Lots of changes. I feel like a kid with a new toy. Gawd, this bike goes, lol. The balmy weather has me out until my butt hurts. 
These forums are just what I need. 
See ya


----------



## Squrkey

Aloha, 

I am living in Hawaii on Oahu and have recently rediscovered biking. I used to Mountain Bike when in Germany for 10 years. I want to begin road biking and am looking at the 2012 Motobecane Immortal Spirit (20spd Shimano Dura Ace 7900 Carbon Road Bikes). 

I can wrench and fit, so no issues. Looking forward to learning from the experience of the forum members. Thank you all in advance.


----------



## ryan1

Hi, I'm Ryan. I bought a cheap old bike for short commutes last year but soon discovered I really liked it and began riding a lot more.


----------



## ryan1

It was a Peugeot UO-8. It's a nice ride but has been pretty unreliable and has become a bit of a money pit as I've been trying to upgrade and replace the breaking parts. Which can be frustrating when dealing with a 40 year old French bike.


----------



## ryan1

I'm in the market for a new bike actually, and have some questions...


----------



## ryan1

Which is why I'd like to be able to start a thread.


----------



## ryan1

Sorry about that.


----------



## roberthunny

Hi all..., I am new to this forum site. I am very glad to register out over her. I would like to share my information on this forum. Hope you all friends like my information.


----------



## Andy2302

Where did my post from last night go? 
I like all the info here but it will take time to navigate.


----------



## chancellor

hello new member from philippines


----------



## chancellor

hello from manila


----------



## L7ColWinters

*"that guy"*

Hi everybody, just got here (Campbell) from Cincinnati and If anyone has any info on rides from my area, Please send me a pm! I used to be able to do 20 mph on flats, now probably 18-19 since its a new season..


----------



## lilphoton

*greetings from a seattle girl*

i'm from seattle. i've been commuting the 25 miles to work periodically in the summers, and this year am thinking about getting into racing. i got a super deal on a 2006 felt f5c (carbon frame) a few years ago and am in love. i just signed up to do the RSVP (188-mile seattle to vancouver) ride in august, and a friend of mine wants us to do a team tri or half iron man, so i am considering upgrading some components on my bike. right now it's got some heavy rims (alx 270 that apparently weigh in at 1900g) and i'm debating whether i should go tubular... i am small girl, being about 5'8" and 100ish lbs, which makes me think reducing my bike weight is totally worth it, since it's a huge percentage of the total weight. (i don't know if it actually works that way!) i'd love suggestions. i'm not a fan of flat tires and have never ever had one even after riding several thousand miles...


----------



## mcscars

Name: Matt

Location: Lubbock, TX

Age: 20

Ride: Motobecane Track

Been seriously mountain biking for about a year now. Bought a fixie for commuting to school over Christmas and love it FAR more than I could have hoped! 

Originally from Albuquerque, NM but now I'm a Mechanical Engineering student at Texas Tech.


----------



## Illinois Rec Rider

Hi All - I've been checking out the forums to do some research since I'm in the market for a new ride. I've been riding a 1994 Giant Yukon, which has been just fine for the occasional recreational ride. However, I'm hoping to start doing more riding and attempt a century ride. I'm a newbie to anything beyond the occasional rec ride.


----------



## Ravelyn

*New to forums*

Greetings one and all, 

I've been a road cyclist for a long time, but have slacked off a bit in recent years. Decided this is the year to get serious again - I'm even shopping for a new bike. So, I decided to give these forums a try and see what this community is like. 

Anyway, pleased to meet you all.


----------



## ybgirnadnerb

*apologies for spam*

need five replies before i can post a question in the forum that i'd like to post a question in


----------



## ybgirnadnerb

*apologies for spam 2*

need five replies before i can post a question in the forum that i'd like to post a question in


----------



## ybgirnadnerb

*apologies for spam 3*

need five replies before i can post a question in the forum that i'd like to post a question in


----------



## ybgirnadnerb

*apologies for spam 4*

need five replies before i can post a question in the forum that i'd like to post a question in


----------



## ybgirnadnerb

*apologies for spam 5*

need five replies before i can post a question in the forum that i'd like to post a question in

...now i can go ask about my girlfriend's new bike!

weeee!


----------



## dank304

Hi everyone,

My name is Dan and I'm completely new to road cycling.


----------



## abowman

*Noob.*

Who? Me
What? Posting to this forum
When? Today. Wait, Now.
Where? roadbikereview.com
Why? Cuz i need 5 posts to ask my own question... stupid...

Thanks.


----------



## Mackblack

The name's Olen. Started riding road bikes in early high school when my uncle (ex-army) took me along for endurance training during the football offseason. My first ride was a small-gain 20 miler...clipless...on his 1993 Cannondale r600...and I loved it!! (I know I took a few spills during those first few weeks, but those aren't the moments you remember). A few months later, I went to college and took a long hiatus from the cycling scene. Now that my schedule is finally allowing towards the end of my college career, the road calls once again, and, for now, the 600 remains the ride of choice...
Living this close to the blue ridge parkway provides an area well-suited for enjoyable road cycling and I can't help but look forward to the rebirth of an old love.


----------



## pippy

*Newbie needs help for old Holdsworth Pro*

Hi folks.

This is my first post on the forum and I'm not sure if this is the best section for my question (I'll try the vintage section after this one).

EDIT : I can't yet....lol! Perhaps later on, then!

I've been out of the loop for years now but am trying to get my old bike back in it's original spec - or at least as close as possible.

I need to find an axle which is a match for a '77 year Campag Record rear hub. None of my local bike dealers have anything which fits and, other than ebay, is there anywhere that specialises in these obscure types of parts?

I live in London, UK.

FWIW here's a snap of the old girl. I built her up over the course of a year starting from Xmas '76 when I got the frame as an Xmas present from my folks;

Cheers.

Philip.


----------



## Dozer

*Kansas boy in the Middle Kingdom*

Hi everyone,

I'm a Kansas boy (born, raised, educated) who moved to China 2 years ago. I began cycling as PT for a track injury in 1991. After I healed and was back running I used cycling to augment my training. In 1994 I quit running seriously and began focusing on cycling. I raced as a pretty quick Cat 4 through most of the 90's and early 00's. But, as I began to travel extensively for work it became more difficult to keep up with racing so the bike went un-used for several years. 2 years ago I quit a very good job in Wichita, sold almost everything I owned and moved 1/2 way around the world to Guangxi providence in China to design heavy construction equipment (bulldozer, excavators, etc.). Also, I was getting quite bored in Kansas so the move has proven to be a very good one. 

Cycling here in China is fantastic! The roads are very, very biker friendly and the locals are very friendly to foreigners. Guangxi is covered in karst mountains (google "Guilin" to see what it's like here) so there's plenty of climbing. So, I consider myself an ex-racer who now is focused on fitness and getting out to the countryside to see life in the Middle Kingdom.

Cheers!


----------



## Clockel

*yup*

ahem.......
Okay, not a cycling noob, but a noob to this forum and site. Been cycling 14 years, started at age 14 on the mtnbike, raced till 19, left mtnbiking as a semi-pro in 2003. Started to train on road for the mtn, never went back and have been a roadie since. Took a hiatus in 2005-2007 for work, started racing a bit more in 2007 and now am trying to turn cat 2 next season and I am not a "chip-on-my-shoulder" cyclist, ride for RMRC in Denver, CO. Have a Leader mess around road with Campy Chorus/Dura-Ace mix, and have a 2012 Specialized Tarmac SL4 with Sram Red that gets raced regularly. I am a sprinter, I put a measured 1300 watts currently and am still trying to get stronger. I have 1613 miles on the year as of today, and 8926 miles last season. Wish me luck....:thumbsup:


----------



## SalisburySteak

Hey everybody. My name is Karl and I recently got into biking about late 2010. I started off with a cheap mountain bike from Walmart and less than a year later, my friends dad gave me his 1980s Peugeot road bike and I fell in love with it. Unfortunately I got into a car accident recently and it got some damage.


----------



## jri4

Hello everyone! My name is James. I'm from the NE Ohio area. I began road cycling late last summer as a form of getting into shape to participate in motorsports. I run autocross and track events with my car and generally spend every weekend watching/participating in some form of motorsports-related activity.

Cycling is addicting and has me hooked on wanting to push faster and farther. My goal for this summer is to complete the Bike MS "Pedal to the Point", a 175 mile route in two days. While it may not be a lofty goal for some, for me it is the perfect blend of being hard-to-reach yet still doable.

As for performance, I can average about 16.5 mph on a 30 mile ride. I haven't gone further than 36 miles. Work cuts into my riding time, but as the days get longer I should get out more and more. Luckily this early warm weather has gotten my legs under me earlier than expected!

Now, onto my setup:

2007 Trek 1500 Team Discovery
Shimano 105 components (2x9)
Cane Creek brakes
Fizik Arione seat

I'm looking to maybe upgrade a few key components, but I will leave those questions for the bike building section. Thanks for the warm welcome in advance!


----------



## box handler

*Allow me to re-introduce myself*

Not HOV, but Mike here. Cyclist living in Jerusalem via Chicago, currently shopping for a new steed. I'm a Clyde at 220lbs (ca. 100kg) and love bikes both old and new - case in point, my last two rides were a 2002 Cervelo Prodigy and a 1985 Merckx Corsa. The former was 51cm, the latter 55cm...looking for something in between but also interested in sizing up on a compact frame (ca. 54cm), per the Eddy fit on Competitive Cyclist.


----------



## Roasty

hi all!

have been riding a fixed gear for a while. recently decided to get myself a road bike. got myself a new Boardman AiR 9.8 frameset for a good price. have everything here to build it up except the groupset  am hoping it arrives tomorrow so i can get the bike ready for the weekend!

been doing a lot of reading on this forum. really nice bikes in the gallery! some of the bikes have provided much inspiration and i am now very worried i will be spending much more money after joining this forum.. 

Gavin


----------



## crotte-de-nez

Joined the forum because I'm looking to buy a new bike.


----------



## crotte-de-nez

Need some advice on single vs multi speed. I've already decided in a road bike since I live in the city.


----------



## crotte-de-nez

I need something that will be easy to carry up and down stairs.


----------



## crotte-de-nez

I'm planning on buying my bike from directbikes.com or a similar site. I would like to limit my purchase to $500.


----------



## crotte-de-nez

I will mostly be using it to go on 1 or so hour bike rides in the evenings in the summer, commuting to my sports leagues and going on half day trips around the city on weekends.


----------



## crotte-de-nez

I finally have 5 posts. Sorry about the spamming.


----------



## howdoesseanroll

new to the forums, looking for advice on buying a used bike. I've been riding for two years but my cannondale was stolen in January so I'm looking for a new one. Hoping to get 5 posts soon so I can post a new thread!


----------



## runbikeswimSAVE

Hey everyone, im new here but I am a retired PRO on the road. I ride a Kuota, and I am currently trying not to get fat! I am also here to solicit that crap out of you all! But serious, looking to get the word out about my new startup, and contribute what I can to the community.


----------



## runbikeswimSAVE

*oop!*

Looks like I need 10 posts before I can put up a link. Ah well, either way, retired pro on the road, looking to give back some knowledge to my fellow cycling brethren.


----------



## dave99

Hi Guys, Name is Dave and I've been Mt biking for the last 10 years. Time to get myself a rd bike again. Looking forward to learning loads on this forum!


----------



## insignante

*Welcome To The Newbie Group*

Hi Dave,

Welcome to the Newbie group! The Newbies stick together and can give you good advice on road bikes and other equipment.

Welcome again,

George


----------



## SgtChang

Name: Tyler
Age: 22
Occupation: Sergeant of Marines
Bike: 2011 Scott S30
Experience: Just started road bikes late last year. Looking to do the Gran Fondo in the Sea Otter Classic this year.


----------



## jeepsouth

My first Road Bike. Just got it today. Plan to ride 25 miles tomorrow. Still don't know exactly what a "crit" is.


----------



## sgotts

*Comfort Bike for the STP?*

Not sure were to post this but I need a question answered. Im gonna do STOP. Been "training" for a couple weeks.....seriously. But my bike ( Bianchi st1) is custom made for a smaller person. I have been trying desperately to get a sense of comfort on it....but enemy after several tweeks and trips to bike Shop....I cannot feel good on it. So, I went bak to bikeshop and he suggested a Comfort Bike. He said there are plenty of prepay using comfort bikes on 100+ rides. I tried one out and loved it. Felt better in every way. It's a 21 speed and were going to put lighter/skinnier road wheels on it. It's a Fuji 3.0
Segora. My question is; who has ridden a Comfort Bike on the STP or any double 100 ride?please let me know your experience. PLEASE!


----------



## Drunken Master

Hey.

I'm from Cambridge in the UK and will be picking up a brand new Giant Defy 1 (105 Groupset) tomorrow and so came across this site whilst doing some homework as to what I need and what's best to buy.

I used to ride a road bike about 10 miles a day, to and from school around 20 years ago for many years and also used to like to ride off road on Mountain Bikes in quaries, woods, and generally anywhere we could find that was daring and fun as kids. Early last year I got an amazing deal off a friend for a Kona Kikapu which I imediately started riding everywhere and especially enjoyed taking off road. I took it to Snowdonia (North Wales) last year and did the Marin Trail and will be going back again in May to do the Redbull Trail and the karrimor Trail. I seriously can't wait!

As great as it's been to get on the Kona off road, I realised very quickly that it isn't great for comuting to work on as it's so low geared, heavy and slow compared to a decent road bike and memories of flying around town on my beloved racer when I was in my teens keep coming back to me. For a while I've been saying I would like to have both and so now I've finally done something about it. I took the Giant for a test ride last week and instantly fell in love with it. I'm now like a kid waiting for Christmas lol.

I've got a long list of things I need and already I've found reading discussions in various area's of these forums very useful so thanks. Hopefully I'll be able to help others in time as well.

I think that's all that anyone on hear would really need to know about me. Generally all I'm into other than biking is Hiking, Beer, Camping out in forests/woods, Beer, Women, Beer, Erm... Yep that's it I think. Oh, did I mention beer?

Looking forward to getting to know you all.

Take care.


----------



## jonow

Hi. I am a newb and getting back into riding after many years. Recently bought a lightly used Trek Pilot 2.1 to get started riding on the road and a new MTB for a change of scenery every now and again. I am looking forward to learning about bikes and riding from the posts of experienced cyclists. Ride on!


----------



## Vibe

I don't think I've ever posted here. Started riding last year. I ride a Schwinn Le Tour Super that I purchased from BD (gasp). 

Racing CRCA central park cat 5 starting this Saturday.


----------



## kevdub996

*Im new*

Hey everyone. Long time biker first time poster. I raced mountain bikes in my early twentys but im getting older and am getting more into road riding. Currently I just commute but im in the market for an entry level road bike for club rides and such. I found some deals online and wanted to know if anyone has bought from Valid-bike.com. The prices are great but it seems fishy. Thanks and happy pedaling


----------



## insignante

Good Morning firefly12,

I too feel that riding is a great stress release! I feel that more people should get on the bike and ride for their psychological health instead of their physical health. You could satisfy both at one time.

insignante


----------



## insignante

Hey everyone how do you get a picture to upload in the control panel? Everytime I try it says upload has failed. Small or large picture and it does not matter!
insignante


----------



## vibusta

*Hello!*

I'm a newbie here...

I like cycling in many forms. Right now my prefered ride is my Catrike Expedition recumbent (3 wheels). I've signed up for my first triathlon and would like to have my first pure road bike. I don't want to go into an specific "tri" bike because I don't want to narrow my uses. I'm glad to be part of this forum and look forward to learning from you all.

Victor


----------



## insignante

Hi Everyone,

Yes, I love bikes and biking people too! I was having problems setting my profile picture but I think i have it now! Good riding today everone. 

It is very windy here in Indiana. Hope it is good riding weather where you are at today.

insignante


----------



## insignante

Hey Everyone,

I know that to start a new thread you need five replies and I tried it but failed.

insignante


----------



## insignante

Hi Everyone,

Yes, I am a "Chesini" bike fan! These Bikes from Verona are absolutely beautiful. Has anyone heard of Chesini?

Insignante


----------



## mjcz5853

Hey guys, my name's Mike and after 20 years of mountain and hybrids I came back to Road Bikes and so looking forward to some nioce riding weather! Great to be back home!


----------



## insignante

Hey Jeepsouth,
A criterium bike is the made bicycle that is specially made to ride in a “Criterium” race. 

WEKIPEDIA SAYS:
"criterium, or crit, is a bike race held on a short course (usually less than 5 km), often run on closed-off city center streets.


Race length can be determined by a number of laps or total time, in which case the number of remaining laps is calculated as the race progresses. Generally the event's duration (commonly one hour) is shorter than that of a traditional road race — which can last many hours, sometimes over the course of several days or even weeks, as in a Grand Tour. However, the average speed and intensity are appreciably higher. The winner is the first rider to cross the finish line without having been "lapped."
Events often have prizes (called primes, pronounced "preems", and are usually cash) for winning specific intermediate laps (for instance, every 10th lap). A bell is usually rung to announce to the riders that whoever wins the next lap, wins the prime.
Success in road criteriums requires a mix of good technical skills — in particular, the ability to corner smoothly while "holding your line" on the road, as well as rapidly and sharply — and riding safely with a large group on a short circuit and exceptional "sprint" ability to attack other riders and repeatedly accelerate hard from corners.
Criteriums are relatively easy to organize, do not require a large amount of space, and are good for live spectators as they allow them to see the riders pass by many times. They are the most common type of bicycle racing in the continental United States. They are also gaining popularity as a format for mountain bike events.
Flanders (Belgium) hosts a number of criteriums, as does the Netherlands. The most notable of these are held just after the Tour de France. However, criteriums in Europe are mostly held in the format of a points-race. First, second, and third rider at every 5th lap gets 3, 2, 1 points respectively (with double points at final endsprint). It was a long tradition that after the Tour these criteriums were fixed to have favourable results for local favorites, who may be participating for show after having ridden in a larger race (for example, the Tour de France).
What goes down?...In the early laps, when the pace is not so high, they will let a local favourite go to please the crowd. Meanwhile, the rest of the peloton will grimace in pain as though they are giving it everything to chase the local rider down, eventually succeeding at a (perceived) huge cost of energy. These guys can ride criteriums at over 50 km/h if they want, so the speed doesn't have to be that low to make it look good for the public.[1]"


----------



## jeepsouth

insignante said:


> Hey Jeepsouth,
> A criterium bike is the made bicycle that is specially made to ride in a “Criterium” race.
> 
> WEKIPEDIA SAYS:
> "criterium, or crit, is a bike race held on a short course (usually less than 5 km), often run on closed-off city center streets.
> 
> 
> Race length can be determined by a number of laps or total time, in which case the number of remaining laps is calculated as the race progresses. Generally the event's duration (commonly one hour) is shorter than that of a traditional road race — which can last many hours, sometimes over the course of several days or even weeks, as in a Grand Tour. However, the average speed and intensity are appreciably higher. The winner is the first rider to cross the finish line without having been "lapped."
> Events often have prizes (called primes, pronounced "preems", and are usually cash) for winning specific intermediate laps (for instance, every 10th lap). A bell is usually rung to announce to the riders that whoever wins the next lap, wins the prime.
> Success in road criteriums requires a mix of good technical skills — in particular, the ability to corner smoothly while "holding your line" on the road, as well as rapidly and sharply — and riding safely with a large group on a short circuit and exceptional "sprint" ability to attack other riders and repeatedly accelerate hard from corners.
> Criteriums are relatively easy to organize, do not require a large amount of space, and are good for live spectators as they allow them to see the riders pass by many times. They are the most common type of bicycle racing in the continental United States. They are also gaining popularity as a format for mountain bike events.
> Flanders (Belgium) hosts a number of criteriums, as does the Netherlands. The most notable of these are held just after the Tour de France. However, criteriums in Europe are mostly held in the format of a points-race. First, second, and third rider at every 5th lap gets 3, 2, 1 points respectively (with double points at final endsprint). It was a long tradition that after the Tour these criteriums were fixed to have favourable results for local favorites, who may be participating for show after having ridden in a larger race (for example, the Tour de France).
> What goes down?...In the early laps, when the pace is not so high, they will let a local favourite go to please the crowd. Meanwhile, the rest of the peloton will grimace in pain as though they are giving it everything to chase the local rider down, eventually succeeding at a (perceived) huge cost of energy. These guys can ride criteriums at over 50 km/h if they want, so the speed doesn't have to be that low to make it look good for the public.[1]"



Thanks, man!!:thumbsup:


----------



## insignante

You are very welcome.
insignante


----------



## larsiman

Hi, new to this forum. From NYC with long triathlon history (1992). Started with road bikes then (had mountain bikes too) - tried to avoid carbon as long as possible as i figured its a trend which wont last long...well today the only parts not being carbon is seatpost, stem and bar  on the bike. Took a 10year break for work and family ...so back to the road now...why am i here? Getting some bike related answers, fast!


----------



## insignante

Welcome larsiman,

One thing you will get here are quick answers from knowledgeable people that have you r best interest in mind. I like the bike related information that all of the newbies have to share with all of us other newbies!

insignante


----------



## texag88

Hello. I'm from the Dallas, TX Area. Haven't been on a road bike since college. Been riding a mountain bike occasionally for the last 5 years. Just bought a 2012 Cannondale Synapse 6 Alloy in order to ride the roads more. Looking to bike a couple of times a week to supplement my running. I'm hoping that will reduce the pounding on my legs and allow me to work out more often. So far I love it but I'm not in bike shape yet. Been hanging out on the forum learning for a while and thought I would register.


----------



## insignante

Hi McJim,

What kind of Italian bike are you riding these days? Where do you ride? You will get good advice on this site.
insignante


----------



## Miles42

Hi every one I am new to this and 69 years old. My son would like me to ride with him he has a really nice road bike I ride an old Pacific and it is heavy not geared to keep up plus it has an old engine. So I am on a search for a decent road bike with out breaking an old mans bank. So I will be picking brains. I enjoy reading the post here and hope to run across the perfect bike for me.

Miles


----------



## tipstall

SgtChang said:


> Name: Tyler
> Age: 22
> Occupation: Sergeant of Marines
> Bike: 2011 Scott S30
> Experience: Just started road bikes late last year. Looking to do the Gran Fondo in the Sea Otter Classic this year.


Thanks for serving, good luck on your goal.


----------



## felton

*I'm New*

Hi. I'm new. Can't wit to get my bike soon.


----------



## rola643

Hey ya all!
Just making my presence know here on Road Bike review! Check'n in from the Hampton Roads area of the Commonwealth we all know as Virginia! Most of my riding is road but I picked up an old very used up Specialized Rockhopper this winter as I am one of those who won't ride much below 45* ambient  but I can go beat on this when it's cooler and found I REALLY LOVE IT!

I still consider myself new to riding ( started in 09 ) and love to learn anything new; be it nutrition, better workouts for cycling, how to ride longer, faster, stronger, etc. Sounds like just about anybody else on a bike hu?

Kinda set a goal for myself to break the 20mph avg on a rides this year and think it will happen. 

So there ya have it, glad to be here and see what I can learn or maybe even contribute!


----------



## Touch0Gray

Miles42 said:


> Hi every one I am new to this and 69 years old. My son would like me to ride with him he has a really nice road bike I ride an old Pacific and it is heavy not geared to keep up plus it has an old engine. So I am on a search for a decent road bike with out breaking an old mans bank. So I will be picking brains. I enjoy reading the post here and hope to run across the perfect bike for me.
> 
> Miles


two words, comfort and efficiency! (cause rebuilding and old engine is not always an option!)


----------



## Wu-Tangled

Hello all, 

just found you and thought I'd join and introduce myself. 

I'm in the UK, like cross and believe one can never have too much titanium. 

Anyway, hello!


----------



## Travisty

> Hello Travisty,
> Our records indicate that you have never posted to our site before! Why not make your first post today by saying hello to our community in our General Cycling Discussion forum.
> 
> Why not start with your first post today and become an active part of the roadbikeREVIEW.com forums now!


Okay okay. I've been lurking here for several months and now that I actually own a road bike, I figure it's time to step out from the shadows.

Name's Travis. My brother (Goodbarsix) got me into cycling almost a year ago now. I've been riding and commuting on a Trek 4300. A couple of weeks ago I went ahead and picked up a 2011 Masi Speciale. Only changes I've made are a wider bar and I'm in the process of demoing saddles to replace the stock Masi one. I'll post pics as soon as I'm allowed.

So... hi!


----------



## sirious

Hey, I'm Jake from central Illinois. I am just getting into cycling, but have been on bikes throughout my life.


----------



## rola643

sirious said:


> Hey, I'm Jake from central Illinois. I am just getting into cycling, but have been on bikes throughout my life.


Just curious Jake, where in central Ill? I grew up in a little town called Morton.


----------



## Racersir

Hey hello from PR been riding for about 8 months and I'm totally hooked I love it, my wife hates that I bought two bikes lol 
2012 Felt FC
2011 CAAD 8 105


----------



## vibusta




----------



## vibusta




----------



## vibusta

Sorry people, trying to increase my post count! This kinda sucks really.


----------



## vibusta

3 more to go.


----------



## vibusta

Last one!


----------



## jct78

hi folks. 

long time mtber here (JCT on mtbr). i recently got swept up in the CX craze and now my CX bike has cages and 25c tires for roading. 

i'm really excited about hitting some of the many great road rides in my area.

cheers


----------



## ktkearney

I'm a weekend roadie in Florida. I ride when my ex-wife has the boys. Group rides (B to B-) from a local shop on my TREK 1200. Just had my 46th birthday last week.


----------



## insignante

Hi Tobic,
Welcome to the newbie section! What city do you live in close to Vienna? What kind of bike do you ride now? Where did yo ulive in Switzerland? Are you a native Swiss? What bike did you ride there? The mts. are a tough place to ride in day after day!
Talk later,
insignante


----------



## checkerpigrules

Hello all, I am racer from Flanders. Live just south of Ghent and am passionate about racing. I wanted to post this question on this forum:

_Hi, I will be visiting NYC next weekend and hope to find some place to watch the Ronde van Vlaanderen on TV. Any idea where I can do this? Café, shop, ... some fun place? 
CP. _

Unfortunately, I need to have 5 posts before I can start a thread with this subject 

Anyway, those who have a suggestion can mail me on checkerpig (at) hotmail (dot) com.

CP.


----------



## insignante

Hi checkerpigrules,

Wow, I can't help you! Sorry, Good luck.
insignate


----------



## insignante

Hi Miles42,
Good luck in your new riding adventure. This is a great thing to do with your son. I started late in cycling. I had a back surgery and I did the bicycle thing for rehabilitation purposes. 

It worked and I fell in love with it! Now I am a hooked on biking person! I am in your age group too so don't feel that the older guys and gals can't ride well anymore. You would be surprised at how many of us are still running and riding!
Ciao,
insignante


----------



## joojoo1234

5 replies to start a thread... this is strange. I don't know anything about this and I am supposed to reply and answer...  I joined this as I am about to buy a Schwinn Le tour legacy... I have a 31 inch inseam which indicates given the 2 inch rule a small size... and yet I am 5'10". which seems kind of strange.... any tips for these tour bikes? I asked bikes direct and waiting for a response.... should I cancel as the one I ordered is right at my nuts. I am concerned about it being to short in the arms if I go smaller.


----------



## mindfuljayx21

*whats up everyone?*

my names jesus and im a 21 year old student from miami florida.


----------



## joojoo1234

I just got an email from a long time good friend telling me he is seeing a doctor about a sex change.

This is true and my second of 5 posts. Do you ever break the rule of a 1 or 2 inch gap on your crotch to top post in order to have a better longer reach?


----------



## Touch0Gray

joojoo1234 said:


> I just got an email from a long time good friend telling me he is seeing a doctor about a sex change.
> 
> This is true and my second of 5 posts. Do you ever break the rule of a 1 or 2 inch gap on your crotch to top post in order to have a better longer reach?


make that gap smaller and slip ONCE.....and the operation is a moot point!

seriously, stand over is the least relevant of all dimensions....


----------



## joojoo1234

Cool.... it will be right at my parts... and I won't have to cancel my order. Thanks.


----------



## JaxCycle

Road Bike walk on.... Howdy from Jax Florida, I came here for knowledge and to meet some cool new people, I have been moutian bike riding off and on for 15 years and now I am going full time road biking. I will be posting some pics of my bike soon after I finish customising it and have it ready for show. Thx in advance for all thsoe who posted valuable info. Jaxxx


----------



## insignante

Hey joojoo1234,

I am sure that if the frame is touching you that it is too large for you. What size is it? Here is one way.
How to Size Your Bike
1. With shoes on, measure from your crotch to the floor. This gives you your inseam length.
2. Find the stand-over height on the bicycle. Stand over the bike.
3. For mountain, touring, urban and comfort bikes, the difference between your inseam length and the stand-over height should be around 2 inches; for road bikes, this difference should be around 1 inch. 

Here are a couple of websites for you too!

The Touring bicycle 
Bicycle Frame Size Charts 
Road Bike Size Calculator

Hope this helps,
insignante


----------



## coxy88

Hi, my name is Ryan. I've never been into cycling, owned a road bike, or even really been on one until yesterday. I came here for help on getting the used bike I bought riding well, and to hopefully learn more about enjoying this great sport.


----------



## KJLegend

New here. Hello!


----------



## bcblalock

I'm a new user, a casual road and mountain biker, and I want to learn more about both.


----------



## Darton

Hi,

i'm Darton, I ride bike since age of 6, mostly road bikes. Tried downhill when i was younger, but i don't like blood... Worked a few month as a bike messenger (woah, that's like cooking for Gordon Ramsay ). and etc etc..


----------



## bmr2677

I am new to cycling as well, just thinking about buying a road bike


----------



## bmr2677

ahh, sorry as well, same problem as user mentioned above with the 5 postings


----------



## bmr2677

sorry two more messages..


----------



## bmr2677

only one more...


----------



## hoyandu

hello~ have a good time~ lol


----------



## insignante

Hi Ryan,

Welcome to the newbie forum! You will get good information here from people that are riders and they give good advice.
insignante


----------



## insignante

Hi JooJoo1234,

Here are some web site for measuring bikes.

Web Sites for Sizing:

Road Bike Sizing and Fit - What is the Right Size Road Bike for Me? 
How to Calculate Bicycle Frame Size | eHow.com
Wiggle Customer Services 

insignante


----------



## jbiking

Newb from WI. Buying a new roadie at 12 solids years on Trek 5500. Looking forward to getting some input re: new Ultegra DI2


----------



## insignante

Hi jbiking,
Welocme to the newbie forum. I am truly sorry but I don't anything about Ultegra DI2.
I 'm sure someone her does!
insignante


----------



## insignante

Sorry jbiking I will try again,

Welcome to the newbie forum. I am truly sorry but I don't know anything about Ultegra DI2.
I 'm sure someone here does!

insignante


----------



## Touch0Gray

LOL.......insgnante, if you hit the edit button under your posts you can edit/correct them without having to re-post. Just saying.

This is critical for me because I have the horrible habit of posting without proofreading!


----------



## David C

See me up on MTBR for any further info. Just hanging around for info on a 80's Peugeot Super Sport bike.

Thanks !


----------



## insignante

Hi TouchOGray,
Thanks a million! I need all of the help I can get! I thought i was good at this tech stuff but I am a piker instead.
insignante


----------



## KJLegend

New here 




























So far so good. First ride tmw!


----------



## Longhair-NL

Hi Hi 

I'm a Newbie when it comes to cycling in today's world. 

Ask me anything about a Huffy with a banana seat and I will tell you that I have forgotten because it was so long ago


----------



## drodrigueznyc

what's up everyone!! 

My name is Dave and I am from NYC... 

just recently joined the 5 boro bike club and signed up for 5 boro tour for 40 miles and the Montauk Century for 65 miles...both are in May two weeks apart... (yes, I'm a little worried and not sure I will be ready for back to back tours..eventhough they are two weeks apart.)

I'm fairly new to road bikes but have spent many years on an MTB... and did some motorcyle racing... last few years were spent golfing but now I'm back on the saddle and loving every minute of it... 

I own two bikes, a specialized tricross sport for riding around the city and a trek madone 4.7 for more of the tour stuff... or at least that's my game plan...

nice site and i'm looking forward to meeting some of you who are also from NYC...


----------



## Turbo_5

Hello all, just getting started. I'm in that place so many of you may be too, needing to get back into better shape, and I've always enjoyed riding. Picked up a "too serious" race type bike this winter, having a lot of fun enjoying the countryside in Central Illinois. I'll check back here often. :thumbsup:

Also - if folks have suggestions on a good touring type bike, I'm looking. Going to check out 4 Cannondales from the '90's at our local bike shop, would like to use something like this for the commute on rural roads to work. Will need to be 57-59 Cm frame and durable. Thanks...


----------



## allthegearandnoidea

Hey, I'm a newbie to the world of buying road bikes... in process of sifting through to make sure I get the best one for me at an affordable price... I'm into tri's and generally going out for long cycle rides - left and right game


----------



## allthegearandnoidea

I too, need to post 5 posts before I can start my own thread...... where can I get decent cycling gloves from for really small hands...almost child size...


----------



## allthegearandnoidea

Oooh and clothing, going for a tri training week in august, so any tips regarding that would be ace


----------



## allthegearandnoidea

Does normal suntan lotion stay on with sweat dripping? and sunglasses where can I get some?? - decent online site???- small head :s I am 25 soon to be 26 lol


----------



## allthegearandnoidea

Last post! sorry  
Whats best to use on bike to clean and maintain so lasts for longer?


----------



## Karcas

allthegearandnoidea said:


> Oooh and clothing, going for a tri training week in august, so any tips regarding that would be ace


I've had pretty good luck with Fleabay for clothes. Give the links on this site a peek too as I've seen some really good deals. Check your LBS too. Mine has a ton of last years clothes on closeout right now!


----------



## RossTX

Hi. My name is Ross. I just received my first real cycling bike from a family friend who passed away from cancer. It's a Zurich Lemond that was only used stationary, never seen street...just dusty. No idea what year or any other info about it yet. 

I live very close by the beautiful Texas Hill Country and am very excited about starting my cycling adventure. Hoping it will be a great addition to my workout routine as I pursue my career in Law Enforcement. 

http ://i41.tinypic.com/20sbtkw[/url]. jpg


----------



## Karcas

RossTX said:


> Hi. My name is Ross. I just received my first real cycling bike from a family friend who passed away from cancer. It's a Zurich Lemond that was only used stationary, never seen street...just dusty. No idea what year or any other info about it yet.
> 
> I live very close by the beautiful Texas Hill Country and am very excited about starting my cycling adventure. Hoping it will be a great addition to my workout routine as I pursue my career in Law Enforcement.
> 
> http ://i41.tinypic.com/20sbtkw[/url]. jpg


I'd help you with the image link but I can't due to post count. /sigh


----------



## Karcas

Touch0Gray;3839119 said:


> [Karcas;3838422]
> I am really committing to this!! I want to ride about 100 miles a week * (once my sit bones are broke in!!).*
> 
> REALITY!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> BTW...WI has some of the best riding in the midwest.....(in the world unless you like mountains)


I've been meaning to thank you for your reply. Thanks! 
You from around here or have family in the vicinity? 

I think I get what people are saying about the area. I grew up here so I often overlook just how nice it is. The rolling terrain, beautiful landscape, and the people (we are pretty great lol)!!

What is your favorite part about riding in the midwest?


----------



## Defy3Guy

Checking in from Central Ohio. Go Bucks!


----------



## Karcas

RossTX said:


> Hi. My name is Ross. I just received my first real cycling bike from a family friend who passed away from cancer. It's a Zurich Lemond that was only used stationary, never seen street...just dusty. No idea what year or any other info about it yet.
> 
> I live very close by the beautiful Texas Hill Country and am very excited about starting my cycling adventure. Hoping it will be a great addition to my workout routine as I pursue my career in Law Enforcement.


There ya go :thumbsup:


----------



## JeffReigns

Hi. My name is Jeff. I actually found this site while researching road bikes. I'm a complete newbie to the sport. I'm actually a runner at heart but a recent stress fracture has gotten me off my feet and now I need something else to do. I'm excited about buying my first bike, when I come across the right deal!


----------



## williestumble

Whatup! is it true you have to do 10 posts before you can post images?


----------



## Legit

Moved up to the west side of LA and brought my dad's old 20+ year old Huffy roadbike. Really enjoyed riding it to work (as well as the 40-100 miles/week on an mtb back in college) but it got stolen from my apartment garage when I went on travel.  Tired of walking to work for the past month, I'd rather ride, and ride further.

Been reading up on how much stuff has changed since I last looked at roadbikes (over a decade). It's wild!


----------



## Rookie Rider

*Rookie Rider*

hi names Bob, been into riding for a couple years getting ready for MS150 from Houston to Austin


----------



## BertineC

Hello,

Coming back to the world of "real" cycling after lets see.... maybe 6 or 7 years off. Raced in college and then got the triathlon bug about 10 years ago that ended up in a fantastic burnout. I have been struggling with motivation to get back to riding, but I have two new interests outside of road racing (randonneuring and track cycling - talk about opposite ends of the spectrum!) and the opportunity where I now live to try them both out.

Current (primary) ride is a '97 Trek 2100 which has been a loyal and faithful servant for many years with a unique factory paint job that turns heads and gets me questions from mechanics. I also have a '97 Litespeed Catalyst (with maybe 3K miles on it, which has sat in a bike box for 6 years), a 1960 Schwinn Tornado that is in some form of restoration, and my pride's and joy - a matched pair of his and hers German-made Hercules three-speed touring bikes complete with Berlin registration plates from the early '60s (or at least that is what we think given the paint scheme).

I have plenty of questions to ask about many different topics, and this looked to be a helpful community!


----------



## mitsuturbo

Hi I'm new here to the forums I have a couple of bikes a 2008 specialized tarmac and an 2011 gf hifi 29er pro.


----------



## Rookie Rider

Hi, I'm Bob from San Antonio, trying to post for first time


----------



## Rookie Rider

i have a 2010 cannondale that we are putting together, moving from a specialized tarmac


----------



## Rookie Rider

getting ready if my bike gets finished to do a ride from houston to austin 160 miles over two days. hope i'm ready


----------



## shealy06

Hey peoples,

I'm definitely new to road bikes. I used to ride a mountain bike when i was 13 which was 13 years ago. I got a used raleigh reveni 2.0 last week. I've managed to grt one ride in which was 20 miles. The ride itself was good but man was my back side sore.


----------



## Rookie Rider

*2010 cannondale*

if someone can help i have a question about my 2010 cannondale which i just purchased. It is bb30 and there is a "metal" disk about the size of 50 cent piece (if anyone remembers what those are) that fits just under the left crank arm like a washer between the crank and the bb30. It appears to be primarly a dust cover for the left crank, but there is not one for the crank side is that typical or am i missing one someting?


----------



## 3wings

Greetings from South Africa and the Western Cape in particular, home of the world's largest timed cycling race, The Cape Argus Cycle Tour - 109kms over some of the most breath-taking scenery you can imagine - it has do be a 'must-do' bucket list thing - check out the website.
I found this forum as I'm searching for a 58cm Roubaix S-Works SL2 or SL3 Pro frameset and discovered a pros and cons thread with a couple guys thinking about buying/selling. 
The Roubaix exactly suits my type of riding and I'm not afraid to buy in the States and arrange shipping. Its late summer here now, and we have mild winters so am very much looking forward to some hard training in the coming months.
I'd really appreciate it if anyone knows of a suitable frame and look forward to joining in on the site.


----------



## Turk0086

*Newbie to the forum*

Hey All, newbie to the forum. My main ride is a Masi fixed gear and a 20 plus year old Viner that was given to me by my uncle. Which is currently getting a make over, hopefully on the road in a few weeks. Been around cycling for a majority of my life, just never made time to get into the saddle religiously until about nine months ago when I decided I was simply going to ride my bike every where I possibly could.Thankfully the winter has been kind to us here in New Haven, Connecticut. I started out with breaking up my 30 mile commute into half cycling and half taking the train. Fortunate to be able to keep another bicycle, a beat up old mountain bike, at the town I work in to get me from the train to the firehouse I work out of. Went so far as getting a foldable trailer to keep in my locker for those times when I have to stay over and get to another station. Talk about a workout, 75 lbs of gear in tow behind you, humbling experience. Hopefully now that the weather is turning nicer I can make the entire commute by bike, we will see. Even the kids are getting into it. Grocery shopping and trips to the park all done by cycling. Just sold one of our vehicles. Proud to say we are a one vehicle household and the family is better off for it. Looking forward to seeing what is out there on the forum and catching up with the new technology. Still a fan of the retro bikes though. Cheers and sorry for the long winded intro, Turk


----------



## Eastsider

*Hi*

Hi all -- I'm brand new to the cycling game and have yet to make a bike purchase yet.

Looking for help finding a great one!

Jason


----------



## Raf *Belgium*

*newbie !*

Hi everyone,

I'm Raf, 33 years old, and I live in Belgium.
Alsmost every day i use my bike to commute to work.
It's a 30km trip along the Flemish countryside and it ends at the heart of Brussels.
I'll try to post some pics soon.


----------



## Bulldogs78

*New Member*

Hi All, my name is Darren from Sydney Australia.
I have been a bike rider since I could walk and right up to about 16 I was riding an Oxford road bike. Yes as the name suggest it's English. That was my first road bike and last. After that car, girls, license (yes in that order). Now I am 50 and want to ride again for fitnesss and loose a few kilos, I will rephase that a lot of kilos.
I have a story a few questions I want to share, I will post on the beginner page.


----------



## jiznake

Hello everybody. I've been reading a lot of posts on here for the last couple months and am getting tired of reading at the top of the screen how I have zero posts so I should post something already. Well you win. I've always had mountain bikes as long as I can remember, but just started getting into road biking. Training for the BP MS 150 at the end of this month. Gotten lots of good information on here so far, pretty much every question answered, plus lots answered I didn't even know I had.


----------



## wrcRS

Hey everyone

I've just purchased a 2011 Specialized Tarmac Comp SL2 Compact Ultegra. I've been mountain biking for a couple of years now and really wanted to get into road bikes. I've got the plethora of mountain bikes (Cannondale Flash 29er/Moto 4) as well as a 9zero7 Fatbike. 

Looking forward to the riding season!


----------



## Ashe

*Seens like the thing to do...*

Hey Everyone,

New to this corner of the interweb! Not a stranger to forums or cycling however.
been on a bike for well over 20 years however only became a "cyclist" 2-3 years ago.

Look forward to talking here on the boards.


----------



## ph2okot

*First time posting here*

Born and raised in Pittsburgh, PA! Got my first "real bike" when I turned 16, no look pedals, no helmet, no bike shorts! Rode every chance I got.. U.S.A.F rode with a group at Andrews AFB. Wife was a cyclist as well, we quit riding when we met?? Go figure

We both got back on two wheels 2 1/2 years ago and ride every chance we get, 15 to 100 miles, depending on time and how we are feeling!! Best thing in the world for a marriage!! We live in Chester County, PA, beautiful rolling hills, horse farms, streams and open land! If you ever get a chance, you really need to take a ride out here!!!

By the way, rode an old all alluminum Trek 1400 for a year (pulled it out of someones' trash!!) and then got lucky and came across a Fuji Team Pro with upgraded wheels and crank and scored it for $600!!! The guy couldn't ride any longer and wanted someone to have it who would use it and take care of it!!! I was able to sell my Trek for that I fixed up for $450 on Craigs list!!!


----------



## like-ti

Hello out there. I am a 46-year-old lawyer, former Ultimate frisbee player and mountain biker, and now a 25-30 miles-per week runner. Before mountain biking, I was an avid road rider. My knees have been acting up lately, so I am getting more into road riding for training and fitness so I can cut down on the running miles. I have visions of doing some mini-tris in the next few years. We shall see.

Cheers!


----------



## msr13

Hi Everyone-- Not only am I a newbie on the forum, I am also a newbie on the bike. Actually, as a kid, I rode everywhere. Whoever said you never forget how to ride a bike... well, they never took into consideration age, weight, and a complete disconnect between mind and body. But, so far I have been having fun taking it slow and easy, learning the ropes. I have two bikes. One, a hybrid I bought a few years ago when I had the bright idea without the wherefore. I started up again last month and feel the commitment. The second is a road bike I got last week to better aid my goal for eventual long distance and comfort. I kept the hybrid so my father can join my daughter (8) and I on weekend trail jaunts. My goal is a century ride by the end of the year. I am doing a 10 mile ride everyday, trying to go a little faster and smoother each day. Just figured out how to track my heart rate as I go. Anyway, fun stuff and thanks for all the great info here.


----------



## dandar

Hi everyone. Noob in every sense here. I haven't been riding since I was 18 and that was 18 years ago when I had a Fuji MTB. Tomorrow I'm picking up a 2011 GT GTR Series 4. I'll be doing commuting to work and some weekend riding...at least that's the plan. I have just backroads with plenty of uphill climbs with some long downhill runs (1 mile long) to work. Coming back I'll be going up that hill or at least I'll try.


----------



## purceller

*Back to Bike after 22 years - yikes.*

Hi all.

Rode my steel frame bike as a teen around the streets of Dublin, Ireland. Loved it and happy to be getting back into it. Just hit 40 and needed to find a way to keep fit.

Live in San Diego, CA now. Just got a Masi Evo 105 and can't wait to get started.

Cheers...
Eric


----------



## COstu

Long time reader, infrequent poster, on RBR. Riding for a long time but not consistently until moving to Colorado 11 years ago. Mostly road but I still hit the dirt a few times each year. Try to squeeze in rides when I can which is tough with 2 boys under 4! 
Looking forward to BTC this summer.


----------



## bike_meister

Hello everybody. I've been reading a lot of posts on here for the last couple months and am getting tired of reading at the top of the screen how I have zero posts so I should post something already. Well you win. I've always had mountain bikes as long as I can remember, but just started getting into road biking. Training for the BP MS 150 at the end of this month. Gotten lots of good information on here so far, pretty much every question answered, plus lots answered I didn't even know I had.


Ditto!


----------



## chatty

Hi all,
First bike was a 10 speed falcon back in 1977, rode a few years on successively better bikes. Got back into cycling (MTB) about 10 years ago and road about 2 years ago. Sold my 91 bianchi virata last year and replaced it with a TCR C0. Doing my first century in 30 years in 2 weeks 

Chatty


----------



## Deadwax

Hey everyone!

I worked at a bike shop for three years. I had my left leg cut off above the knee due to bone cancer am finally up to the challenge of riding again. Looking for other amputee riders for tips.


----------



## E-Wing

*My name is Rob and i am a NooB*

Let me introduce myself, my name is Rob and I'm 41 years old and i live in Florida. My father is big into road biking and he is the one that got me to buy my first road bike in 2004. I rode for about month or so by myself and I was liking it very much, then he wanted me to go ride with him. When i rode by myself i would ride for an hour, i would ride 30 out and turn around and head back. Not sure on how far that was but at the condition i was in, im sure it wasn't that far. Well when i went with him i think he was trying to kill me, we rode for half a day think it was around a million miles +/-. After that hell ride i ended up selling my bike to my sister. One thing i should mention is that my dad is no bigger than a popcorn fart and at the time i was a whopping 395 pounds. So yes i think he was literally trying to kill me  Now we fast forward to the present. I have lost a bunch of weight and now im down to 230 lbs and i want to get back into road biking. I talked to my sister and she still has my bike (only rode it a couple times and put it up) so im buying it back from her and i should be back on the road this weekend. I excited to see how much easier is it now for me than it was back then.


----------



## SmilesAllDay

Hi eveyone,

Noob here, I just started riding at the beginning of March and I am in 270 miles in as of today. I played basketball growing up and still play in a rec league. Time is finally catching up with me and I needed a sport that was easier on my knees than basketball. I still love the game because I am 34 and I can still hang with some of the younger gals! Also I have noticed that cycling is strengthening my calf muscles and helping to increase my vertical which is great being undersized and playing down low.

After only riding 1 month, I love it! It is so peaceful!


----------



## Archaeofreak

*New here*

Hi! I am new here...I am 32, living in Tempe, AZ currently..

I just bought my first road bike yesterday, a pre-owned 2011 Giant Defy 1. 

I am looking forward to learning more information about biking and mechanics of the bike in general, especially maintenance. Thanks!


----------



## karungguni

Road and Mountain Biker in San Francisco looking for rides and riding partners. 47 Male with a Madone 5.1 and Superfly 29er.


----------



## dan_doom

Hello, I'm Dan. I'm a student from England. I've been cycling avidly for probably 6-7 years now, I ride a fixed gear roadie for commuting and general leisure, and I occasionally MTB too.


----------



## professionalsql

PlatyPius said:


> Since it was pointed out - in a 7 year old thread that was dredged up - that there is no "Intro" thread for n00bs to the site, how about doing so here?


A "long ago" heavy rider who has thousands of miles in the saddle, but almost all of them ~25 years ago.

I decided last summer to get a road bike so I could train (just the cycling part) with my triathlete wife. This year I decided to join her as a member of Team In Training and am working on training my first century while raising funds/awareness to fight blood cancers. It's been a lot of fun.

Love my team, love my ride.


----------



## ebl3

Hi. My name is Wynn and after reading the seat bag -vs- jersey pocket thread, I knew this was the forum for me.


----------



## HacO

*Hello*

Hi there. I am new in this site. I've been riding a long while, and in the process of "researching" for a new build, I came across this site. I've lurking for awhile, i've learned quite a bit from here. I guess it's time to introduce myself.

I have to say: I am a Steel Bike lover. I am building up two new steel bikes right now. One for me and the other for my daughter. Having lot of fun. Will post pictures when I have enought post, and know how.

Hac O


----------



## technog

*Hello all*

New user here. Joined to get information on bikes and parts in general and rides around town.

I am always reading up on stuff, mainly tech and geeks stuff, but have been delving into the biking culture. I have been checking out some of the bike mags in the local bookstore as well and fascinated by all the different gear/technology/tools with biking.

Have been riding a lot, but primarily short rides and pleasure rides.

My ride: Specialized Secteur 2010, triple rings up front, shimano shifters and 25c tires.
Aluminum bike with a more upright stance, which I dont mind at all.


I was thinking about changing a few things on the bike ... but then i figured I might as well just check out the carbon bikes ? titanium bikes ? ... so cool and so light ... so time to investigate brands and parts etc.

Do i really need a really light fancy bike ... probably not ... but what the heck

Anyway, i ramble on ... and hello all again !


----------



## cabbage79

Hello Liam from Belfast Ireland. Just taken collection of a Specialized Venge frameset, so i'm in the middle of buliding it up atm. If anyone is interested i'll post pictures of the build as i go along.


----------



## mikey town

*About as n00b-ey as they come...*

Hi all,

New here... and new to cycling in general.

I took the plunge and ordered a new Madone 5.2... Can't wait to pick it up tomorrow!

I'm 6'4" and 270lbs, so I have quite a bit of work to do to get down to "fighting weight," but that is kind of the point. I'm starting out from more of a fitness perspective, but hope to get myself to a point where I can enjoy the _sport_ of cycling as well.

Currently, I guess I would fall under the "Super-Duper Clydesdale" category. If that doesn't exist, it does now... and I'm the first member. The doors are open to any others that would like to join 


Cheers,

Mike


----------



## Riding against the wind

Yet another noob! Currently, I live in the Greater Cleveland Area. I am the proud owner of a 2008 Cannondale Synapse 3. I bought my bike, well because I enjoy cycling and I plan to use it as a catalyst to get into shape. I truly enjoy riding and plan to contribute when and where I can. Keep the shiny side up folks!


----------



## erintomatoes

Hello! Looking to get into cycling as I travel quite a bit and it seems like a great way to explore and have fun! Really enjoyed biking when I was in Europe, and want to do so in North America...eventually get into trekking!


----------



## willowman

*newbie needs help from across the pond*

Hi Guys 
I need your help with a problem, My front derailleur which is a Tiagra FD4403 triple is broke and this product is no longer available. My question is what can i use to replace it. The FD4503, 3403 (Sora) or even the 105 models looks to big than mine. The rear plate looks quite deep compared to mine as mine looks rather like a double front derailleur. Im running a 52-42-32 chain ring and a 28-13T 9 speed rear cassette. Most of those i looked at only do a 50T max but i have found one that will go up to a 53T but the rear guard looks to deep. does this matter or do u think that when changing up it will get in the way. Should i upgrade or down grade my derailleur. Any help is most grateful.
Barry


----------



## dspiel

new guy here, needed a hobby that would also get me back in shape. Just picked up a frame and started building my first road bike. Haven't ridden a bike frequently since I was a kid.


----------



## jeffpassmore

*hello*

my name is Jeff and I live in the great state of Michigan. I have visited this forum for years just reading and gathering opinions.


----------



## powerful_pete

Avid roadie, currently ride a Cervelo R3 with Campagnolo Record 10.

Good to be here...


----------



## crystalbug

Hello, I decided to get a road bike finally and I have been mountian biking for one year. I am a 5"5 (F) and I fit men's xs bike. I am willing to spend under $1000 for my first road bike. Need help for what can I get for this price rang and which store can really help me. I live in Orange County, CA. I heard lots of bike shops are not very " nice" to girl riders..


----------



## gusmahler

Just thought I'd introduce myself here. 40 years old and was just told by my doctor that I need to lose weight and get some exercise. So I started riding last week. I only have a Motobecane mountain bike, but I plan to get a real road bike within next couple of months. Rode three times last week, with my last ride being 7.55 miles at a pathetic 10 mph, so I'm in pretty bad shape. I've heard that I could probably ride 50% farther with a real road bike as opposed to a 40 pound mountain bike, so I'm looking forward to that.

I actually had been thinking about getting into cycling since the 2010 Tour de France. Oddly enough, I got into that because of soccer. I would get up early every day to watch the World Cup and eventually found out that the Tour de France was on at the same time. So I would watch the sprint finishes between soccer matches.


----------



## crystalbug

*get my first road bike*

I have to post 5 before I can start a new thread.


----------



## crystalbug

my question is where in Orange County, CA I can go to find a very helpful bike shop.


----------



## crystalbug

same here, this is my 4th post and I need to reply one more to start a new thread.


----------



## xrodolfox

Crap. I introduced myself in the wrong place.  My apologies. 
Here is my intro!
____________________________________________________________
Hello Cyclists,
I'm here because I have a problem, and I cannot figure out how to solve it. I can get to that later, and in the appropriate thread.

I've always loved cycling. When I was a kid I wanted to join a team, but there were none around. I still was on my bike all the time. However, what I did do was swim. I got to be a pretty good swimmer. I would, of course, ride my bike to swim practice. What got me biking the most in the hills of the Adirondacks was my girlfriend. She lived near the Hudson, and I lived up on the hills. I would bike up and down those endless hills every day. I loved that ride almost more than her.

When I moved to Michigan, I more or less stopped. I tried mountain biking, but never loved it. I had a bike in college to go to classes, but that was quickly stolen, and I never got another one. What fitness I did do was playing water polo in college for a year. Then I stopped sports and got chubby. After that, when I got my first real job, I would commute for 2 miles, and instead of walking or cycling, I would drive and get tickets. Lots of tickets. 

It took years to get back into fitness. I first started soccer since it was easier to start somewhere I had no ego attached to not being good. After a few years, it was back to swimming, and water polo. Then I started coaching masters. 

Through there I met some triathletes, and they kept suggesting I try it. At the same time, my wife decided to do a charity ride from SF to LA. She got herself a nice (used) new bike. And I got a second hand bike for my tri. We started riding together. I found that my fastest friends commuted to work on bike. I now lived 20 miles from work... so I gave it a try.

After racing and commuting, I was hooked on biking again. I never really raced, but I LOVE racing in tris. I LOVE commuting. I love working on my bike on the weekend. I love working on my wife's bike too. 

I upgraded my commuter last year. I got sold a hybrid when I first started, and boy was that a mistake. I had no fun on that bike, and thus hated riding. When I got my second hand try bike, I started loving cycling again. I love going fast. So I sold my $700 hybrid, and got a $300 Chrome Kilo/TT. I just switched out the back wheel for a Aerospoke build here in Michigan that someone was practically giving away. It is heavy, but I love it for commuting. 

I just upgraded my triathlon bike. This is where I'm needing help. I got a lightly used Specialized S-Works Transition in the quickstep color line. 
http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/...s Transition
However, a lot of the parts had been switched out, including the wheels. I purchased a set of 88mm deep carbon tubulars from China. I purchased some Vittoria Tubulars. I purchased a bit more too. It's running me so low on cash I will only be able to do one race this season... but I'll have nice stuff next time I do race. 

I hope to find it nice here. 

There's a lot more to me as well, but I figured I might as well give my cycling story here. The rest (parenting, jobs, politics, etc.) can come out later.


----------



## gusmahler

Just finished a 9.24 mile ride. Have ridden 32.31 miles this week. I know that's small for some of you guys, but I'm shocked at that myself. Might as well set a goal for myself. The Tour de Tucson is in November. Distances are 111, 85, 60, or 42. Doubt that I can do 111. But I would guess that if I get a decent bike and ride 5 times a week like I have been, 42 will be easy. Maybe I should shoot for 60.


----------



## RideN

*New Road Rider!!*

Hey everyone, I'm new to the road (mountain biker for 10+ yrs, but not much last 12 mths). I really like the mountain bike on trails, etc., but it sucks riding it on the road, so I decided to take get an entry level road bike and see how it goes. I'm 52 but very active, still compete in tennis 3-4 days a week. 

Anyway, here's a shot of the bike, a Diamond Back Podium 2....got it for $599 (good price???) It came with cheap clipless pedals so if anyone could suggest a decent set that would be helpful.

OK, can't post pics yet......


----------



## Shurdaddy

I'm Eric from SE Minnesota. I just purchased a Specialized Roubaix and love biking in the bluff country.


----------



## buckeyebarry

Hi I'm new to road bike review. I cycled in the 80's and got back into it in 2001. Now I ride centuries in the area and climb a lot of mountains. Thats good cause the area I live in has lots of them. I like bikes too much and am currently building up a 20 year old Colnago Master.


----------



## tom.w

Hey, I'm new to cycling... got a bike about a month ago and have been riding everyday building up mileage.


----------



## mikelsaurus

Hi new to the forum. I just bought my first real road bike, a Felt Z85.


----------



## jtrigowski

Name is Jay, love cyling!


----------



## HacO

Hi there, while doing research to build my new bikes, I've come across this site. I've been riding for while. I love this sport. Glad to be here.


----------



## HacO

Oh, I am building two Steel bikes, one for daughter one for me.


----------



## HacO

Will post pictures when I am able ( and know how) )


----------



## sbn

Hi all, greetings from Copenhagen Denmark. I am new here and new to road cycling. I am planning to compete in triathlons this year but first I have to know a lot more about road cycling and bikes. Thats why Im here


----------



## gmvgmvgmv

*Newb*

Hi, my name's Mike and I'm new to these here parts. Been cycling since the sixties, competed in the 70s, and still have a vintage bike purchased with paper route money in '66, converted to competition use with Zeus components. 

Got lots of questions if I can make the 5-post minimum to create a new thread, mostly about mounting Tufo tires.

At any rate, Hi everyone. Nice to meet y'all.

Mike


----------



## ph2okot

Sounds great! Is the Diamond Back aluminum or steel? I suggest going to Bike Nashbar's website, they are having a huge sale and you should be able to pick up pedals and shoes very cheap!! 

I got back on my road bike 3 years ago after a long hiatus!! I mostly ride with my wife, 23 to 100 miles at a pop!! I also play USTA Tennis!!


----------



## Bologna Bike

Bella Regaz, (Hi Fellows,)

It's Manuel here ... from Bologna, Italy.

YEP ! ... spaghetti bike for lunch !

I just join the group ... looking for tech advises.

I bought my first road bike and it needs a set-up ... it's a second hand Bianchi Tdx Chorus.

I love taking pictures ... so I'd love to be a good pics uploader for this comunity !

Ciao
Mf


----------



## Dersnap

Greetings all!
So in the spirit of not just being a lurker I thought I would just give a quick hello. Formerly I used to race a bit, loved to ride a lot, but when I moved to Germany had to give up a few things (years of riding) till I got sorted. Right now I am just on a Cannondale Bad Boy that has Chris King hubs, X0 Crank set 2X9, and 23X700 Hutchinson Fusion 3 Rims. A good month I hit about 800K and will increase that. 

Most of my riding is varied around here in Dresden, Germany on road surfaces. At this time though I been missing a road race bike and slowly looking through the various option on which road bike I will purchase or build. I know I like fast but I am also on a budget. Reliability also of course. Pretty sure I will stay tubeless and build from the ground up with Chris King R45. We will see what the rest is 

In the past I have had custom made cyclops with campy setup, Vitus, Concorde, Cannondale as my road bikes.

Anyways I said enough for just a hello. 

Cheers,
Shamus


----------



## Dersnap

p.s. I found the board has already given some insight on companies and setups so thanks everyone for contributing.


----------



## stroupaloop

*Saying hello*

Just dropping a line and saying hello. I came to the forums to ask the cyclists of SoCal some questions about riding and bike rentals, as I'll be out there next week, but it looks like I can't initiate a thread until I've posted 5 responses to existing threads, so here's to #1!


----------



## gmvgmvgmv

*Klutzo the Newb?*

Well, once a Klutz, always a Klutz I guess. I don't seem to have the hang of this forum at all. I posted several hours ago to introduce myself, even got an e-mail response, and cannot seem to connect correctly with the forum. Can't seem to find my intro post either after doing a search.

Perhaps in a millennium or two I'll figure this out. Any suggestions?

Mike


----------



## gmvgmvgmv

Yeah, my wife suckered me into getting in the lottery for the Tour of NYC this May. We got picked, and now I'm freakin' out! She and I used to ride like fiends, and I used to cycle competitively, but the last few years have seen precious few miles on my 46-year-old bike. Needless to say, I've been hitting the road ever opportunity I get. Hopefully, the forty-mile trek will not be too hard on these old bones!


----------



## gmvgmvgmv

Yes, good to be part of a community!


----------



## -grace

Hey all, I'm new to the forum but not to bikes! I currently ride a 1980s steel Lotus road bike with Shimano 600 components & I ride daily. I work at College Park Bikes in Maryland, USA & just looking to share my love of bikes with the world and hopefully learn stuff along the way. Cheers!


----------



## ssphoenix

*Hello*

Me too. Need to post 10 to send someone an email. lame.. so here it goes

one


----------



## ssphoenix

*hello*

post two and some...


----------



## ssphoenix

*hellow*

post three.. nothing to see


----------



## ssphoenix

*hello*

port four ... and to work i go


----------



## ssphoenix

*hello*

post five.. nothing rimes with five


----------



## ssphoenix

*hello*

post six ... anyone even reads this thing?


----------



## ssphoenix

*hello*

three more to go.. sorry don't hate me.


----------



## ssphoenix

*hello*

two more to go... thanks


----------



## ssphoenix

*hello*

lost count... must be ..who cares


----------



## ssphoenix

*hello*

About me. Avid mountain biker. I've been racing for the past 3 years. I am extending my training so I can put more miles. Have a nice paramount 8 coming in a few days. Hope to take part very soon in a few crits.

See you on the road.


----------



## curiousmike

*Newbie with a question on breathing*

Howdy - 43 year old male who hasn't ridden a bike since college where I did a moderate amount of mountain biking for a couple of years.

I've spent the last 19 years riding road motorcycles and trying not to run over bicyclists when they got in my way.... 

October 12th 2011 will be a date I'm not soon to forget as it was my first ever injurious crash on my bike - I was riding my motorcycle solo on Monitor Pass ( Sierras ) and hit some sand and tumbled, breaking some bones and badly dislocating my thumb.

As I sat in the ditch I fully realized I can get hurt on my motorcycle --- and with 3 kids in the house, maybe I should try a new hobby. ( My wife shortly reminded me people get hurt on bicycles... and they're not wearing full leathers with a fullface helmet. Ha. )

Fast forward to this weekend when my moderate bike research led me to purchasing a Specialized Tricross, along with lots of accessories. ( I always wanted to try clipless pedals; now I have them and have only almost toppled once. )

To my question: So I haven't ridden a bike in 20+ years and don't have the legs I used to... nor the lungs. I've snuck out for a few ~5 mile rides each night and feel pretty good.
I find myself breathing thru my mouth a lot; I'm not super out of breath ... mildy exerted I'd say. I presume it's better to breathe thru my nose, but I don't know why. 
Is there a simple "good/bad" or "right/wrong" for breathing?


----------



## Cocobelle

*Trek Lexa SLX 2011 even faster?*

Hi. I'm new here. I'm wondering about ways to make my Trek Lexa SLX 2011 faster for the 2012 season.  Suggestions???


----------



## gmvgmvgmv

Welcome! I'm also not new to bikes, riding since the sixties with a Zeus-equipped French Dynamax purchased in 1966 with paper-route money. Still love the bike, still love riding, but finding parts for a 120mm rear dropout frame is quite the challenge these days.

At any rate, nice to have you aboard!


----------



## pisgahproductions

*new to the site*

Hey Everybody! My name is Eric and I spend most of my time over at mtbr.com


----------



## pisgahproductions

pisgahproductions said:


> Hey Everybody! My name is Eric and I spend most of my time over at mtbr.com


and I guess the new rules are that I need


----------



## pisgahproductions

pisgahproductions said:


> and I guess the new rules are that I need


a minimum of 5 posts to


----------



## pisgahproductions

pisgahproductions said:


> a minimum of 5 posts to


start a new thread.


----------



## pisgahproductions

pisgahproductions said:


> start a new thread.


My wife and I run a race company, Pisgah Productions, and


----------



## pisgahproductions

pisgahproductions said:


> My wife and I run a race company, Pisgah Productions, and


I'd like to tell everyone here about the Pisgah Monster-Cross Challenge:


----------



## pisgahproductions

Well, to link to my site I guess I need 10 posts!


----------



## pisgahproductions

pisgahproductions said:


> Well, to link to my site I guess I need 10 posts!


So, a touch more of this nonsense


----------



## pisgahproductions

so I can get rid of my complete newb status


----------



## pisgahproductions

pisgahproductions said:


> so I can get rid of my complete newb status


and I get get down to the business of trying to get roadbikereviewers out to the races!
Thanks for your attention!


----------



## Old Man

Hello all... Aging cyclist here, ridden since 85', raced a little, but mostly just crunched miles. Work and family keeps me off the bike enough that each April/May I feel like I am starting over again.. Ugh...

I ride an 09' Spec Roubaix with a mix of parts; 10' Sram Force, Dura Ace wheels, Most stem and bars.


----------



## gmvgmvgmv

Nice to have you aboard. You sound almost as old as me.


----------



## khiloa

Hello all, I'm 22 years old and graduating in May with a degree in Computer Engineering. I have a Specialized Hardrock I've ridden the heck out of over the last 6-7 years but now that I'm graduating I'm ready to get myself a decent road bike, since 95% of my riding is on the road.


----------



## RobRing

*New member in Rochester, NY*

Just joined the discussion forums - 43 year old on-again / off-again recreational cyclist trying to get back into consistent riding. Still riding the Bottechia team ADR replica that I bought my first year out of college in 1991. I brought it into the LBS last fall for a tune-up and the bike mechanics freaked out over it - I think in a good way, if somewhat ironic. I guess my bike and I have both become relics without realizing it. The attached picture (not mine) shows off the totally rad paint job, circa 1989. Although I'm toying with buying a new bike, I have no plans to part with my first ride.

Anyway, I've already found the forums useful - I honestly had no idea that my bike (well, a higher-end version that looks like mine) was rode to LeMond's 89 Tour victory. I just bought it because it fit my budget at the time and I liked the colors (no accounting for taste).

Rob


----------



## followfowler

Hello all just introducing myself to the community here. I enjoy pedaling bicycles a lot, I got back into it in 2008 after a 10 year hiatus. Below is what I currently have in my stable.


2012 Madone 5.2, Ultegra, Aura5s, Fizik Airone
2009 EX8 stock except the Oury grips and Fizik saddle
2010 Earl steel commuter, Selle Italia Gel, R3 yellow tires make it go faster cause yellow is fast and a bunch of cool stickers so the kids think I'm one of them


----------



## neoRoadBiker

*Hi and decision time, Felt F5 vs Giant TCR*

Hi all. as you can tell I'm new into the "community" and trying to get as smart as possible in road cycling. I'm not exactly new to road bicycles as I just sold my 2004 Fuji SL (full Ultegra components) that I had for 8 years but never really rode the way I should had. Bottom line, a few hamstring pulls, one ACL reconstruction and some other "scratches" doing different sports, are putting me on the bike trail to keep my competitive edge and maintain my general health.

Been looking around for a while for a carbon bike and the alternatives are coming down to the Felt F5 and the Giant TCR Composite (1 or 2). I'm totally clear that fit is definitively one the most if not the most important factor, but still wanted to pick your brains for opinions and advise.

Before you ask, I still need to take a decent road test on both. I have also looked at Specialized, Trek, Fuji, Kestrel, Cannondale and some others, but price (budget around 2K), components and online information and reviews had helped me shrink down to this 2. I'm also considering down some triathlons in the not so far future.

Will appreciate your opinions.

J


----------



## palindrome53

Hi, all. I'm a going on 59 year old out of shape curmudgeon who has decided on cycling as a much needed form of exercise. Finding and making time is the hard part as the desire is there. Would like to get to the point of doing some touring some day.

All the best,

palindrome53


----------



## Captain Duderino

Been lurking via google for three or four years. Been pedalling for a quarter century (years, not miles). Been commuting, trail riding, and touring for fifteen. Did the requisite half decade or so venture into freestyle until enough of those bikes got stolen. When I'm not at my gfs or on my bike I'm in school, making solid-body guitars, playing electric guitars, or puff-walking. I don't drink. ...often.


----------



## hoblxblood

helloo. nice to meet you
-20yrs old
-japan
-university student
-cycling club(11members currently)
i own a bianchi infintio, got tired of celeste, now i hate it. sold it and bought cannodale supersix3. super super fast bike, fastest out of all my friends. comfortable too. post picture in near future?


----------



## pdiz

Hi, everyone. I'm a network engineer and a n00b to both cycling and this forum. I wanted a road bike after riding my Trek 960 MTB to work, which was way too small for me (bought from a coworker 10 years ago) and it left me in pain. My girlfriend bought me a Schwinn CF-1000 Wal-mart special with the deal that as long as I used it for a year, I could get a "real bike". I have used it regularly to commute 15 miles (round trip) to work going on a month now. I know it's not an LBS bike, but I really love riding, and the bike (although it may be a tad too big, or it's just the aggressive riding position I'm not used to). I went clip less about a week ago and really love it now. I have since been buying everything from my LBS after finding they are no more expensive than the "giant" of online retailers or even the bike-specific ones. Plus, I pick up the items the same day! Anyway, please go easy on me, I try not to pose or pretend my bike is an S-Works.  I have also learned about putting a bike together, tuning it, and changing flats at the side of the road. I have also learned what a 30mph front-wheel downhill blowout feels like!  Anyway, I apologize for the rambling and just wanted to say Hello!


----------



## Knitapair

Hey I'm Scott. I love Biking, Knitting and handlebar moustaches. And now I'm only one post away from starting my own thread


----------



## Squrkey

Hi Scott.


----------



## wadel

Howdy. I've had mountain bikes forever and used to actually use the things for their designed purpose. One day I got old and decided their best use was transport to work. Around the time I crept up on decriptitude, one of my knees decided cartilage was an option and running/mountaineering went out the window. Amazingly, biking is still an option. My wife and I both recently got road bikes as well (and we are amazed at the difference between the two bike styles). Anyhoo, here I am and I'm sure I'll have plenty of stupid questions.


----------



## wadel

Knitapair said:


> Hey I'm Scott. I love Biking, Knitting and handlebar moustaches. And now I'm only one post away from starting my own thread


I believe that is the most common combination of hobbies out there. Anyway, howdy.


----------



## Island Volpe

*Introductions*

Hello from the island of Saipan, all. Just got back to riding and loving it. I live on the pretty island of Saipan and own a steel cyclocross and a steel 7-speed roadie. Most people here are on MTBs. Wanting to learn how to ride the one annual century here and maybe the one on the island of Guam. Always been a fan of the forums especially lately since I want to do some minor repairs to the 7-speed. Iron rusts fast in the humid tropical air. I need help in identifying the bike, and probably lots of basic maintenance, repair and parts compatibility questions. Thank you and glad to be in the family!


----------



## wheel-addict

Soon-to-be road/cyclocross rider here. I've been mountainbiking for several years and am surprised that my mtbr.com account didn't work here automatically. Fortunately I was able to get the same username. Should be purchasing my first non-mountain-bike, probably a Specialized Crux Disc cross bike, in the next week or so. Can't wait to get in some good road training! I've never really followed the road-bike tech world much before and was surprised that the UCI is still debating allowing disc brakes on raod bikes. Pretty funnny.


----------



## Inchoatus

*New Newbie *

Hi everybody my name is Colin and I am interested in pretty much every kind of biking. I'm also really excited about doing a centurion (100 mile) by the end of the summer! Looking forward to learning new stuff 

Cheers, Colin


----------



## Mstfyme

*I need help choosing a bike....anyone? *

Hello- I am new to this forum and I have been biking recreationally since my first Sprint Tri in 2007. I really started up again last year and really caught the riding bug.  Apparently the 2006 Trek 1500 bike I have does not fit me properly so I am in the market for a new bike and I do not want to repeat my costly mistake so I narrowed down my choices to 3 bikes. I want a bike that is good now and that I can grow with without having to make another bike purchase any time in the near future. Would anyone mind helping me out?

My main goals are road biking of 25-100 miles and then possibly some Sprint Tri's. The longest ride I did last year was a 75 mile half of the MS ride. I had only ridden 5 times prior to that, so I feel I have potential. 

1. Kestrel Talon105--concern, when making a U-Turn, due to small frame shoe could possibly hit tire and I am very accident prone. :-( Good reviews, adaptable from a road to Tri bike easily per the reviews.
2. Fuji Supreme 1.0 Ultegra--Seems lika nice bike, however only a $600-800 price difference vs. the Cervelo. This is a women's specific bike. I don't know much about Fuji.
3. Cervelo S5 Rival-- Everyone seems to think these are the creme' de la creme' of bikes. It rode very nicely. Very fast, study in heavy crosswinds.

I think that about sums it up. Any help or advice anyone can offer would be very appreciated. Thanks!  M


----------



## JRock457

Hey everyone,

My name is Jimmy and I have been riding for 6 years now. I am currently just an avid rider that likes to join anyone on the weekend for a nice ride. Joined this great forum to get ideas about my bike, ride events...and whatever else that has to deal with bikes. 

Thanks Everyone.


----------



## terahdz

Hey all!

I've been riding for as long I can remember, mostly just BMX around the neighborhood, then mountain biking up until the end of high school. Ended up riding around a fixed gear in college because of how convenient/practical it was (UCDavis, if there are any other aggies in here!). Now that I've moved back home (Southern California) the fixed gear makes less sense, so I'm picking up a new road bike. I was hoping to get my Felt F75 sooner, but they're currently back ordered so I'm just waiting patiently until then and learning as much as I can.

Great forum!


----------



## Procedure.1

Hi Everyone. I'm a mountain biker before too and now trying to buy my first road bike. i just moved here in the U.S. I know that this is the right place to get info about everything road bike so that is why I joined this forum.


----------



## CGAJ

Greetings, I'm brand-spanking new to biking, live in Southern California, and have wanted to get into road biking for several years now. To start off, I got myself a 2012 Specialized Allez Compact, and am learning the ins and outs on the fly.

I'm considering getting a dirt-cheap bike to tinker with, just to familiarize myself with the mechanics of my bike without fear of fiddling with my Allez the wrong way. Suffice to say, I'm 100% newbie, am not afraid to admit it, and can't wait to share my stories with you all!

Besides my new-found love for biking, I'm very much into fighting games (Street Fighter, etc.), and write for Team Evil Geniuses (if any of you are into that sort of thing).


----------



## Battaglin_Rider

*Introduction*

Hi everyone,

I am a newbie in this forum.
I come all the way from Greece. Have spent some time in TX a long time ago..
I've been riding in the eighties-nineties my Battaglin bike, had family and busy job all these years.Now being 50 and started up again riding.
Looking forward to keeping update here.

regards,


----------



## JosephTroppo

Hi Guys, the name ' s Joseph. Cyclist from the Netherlands. Big hobby of mine and looking forward to contribute to this forum.


----------



## Madone 2012

Allow myself to introduct myself, my name is Mike and I'm a recreational road and mountain biker. I've been on the road bike scene since 2008. I ride a 2005 Trek Madone 5.2. 

I came here to see if anyone in my area rides and to learn about possible upgrades to my bike. Everything on my roadie is currently stock components but I would really like to upgrade my wheelset and pedals in the near future. As soon as I hit 5 posts, I'll be asking people opinions in the wheel forum.


----------



## rcharb

Just started cycling last fall with a Specialized sirrus sport (flat bar), then picked up a Specialized Roubaix.

55 years old, active skier and golfer and now hooked on cycling.


----------



## dazzaJRA

*G'day all - Aussie noob*

G'day all, new to this cycling phenomenon and also first post on a forum.

I've just recently signed up to trainerRoad to get fit enough to start road racing.


----------



## chinito2

Hi everyone , I'm new here, just got my first new road bike, hope to get a lot of help and tips from everyone.. thank you..


----------



## gusmahler

How much of a difference will one see when they move from riding a mountain bike on the road to an actual road bike?

I told my LBS that I typically ride 10 miles on my 40 lb mountain bike, and he said I'd be able to do 15-20 miles easily on a road bike. Sound accurate?


----------



## windswept_too

Hello everyone.

You guys can call me Clint. 

I started riding bicycles 55 years ago and was completely ran over by a nurse in a studebaker 54 years ago. My mom and the nurse cleaned the grease off of me with bleach and that hurt like you know what because I don't remember getting hit just coming too under the car. Good thing they had high ground clearance back then.

I ride year round and commute to work during warmer weather.

My road bike is a 2010 Specialized Roubaix Comp Compact in stock configuration with the exception of the armadillos in place of the oem rubber. I compete in different types of racing with no preferences except during the winter the rides need to be short and sweet. My first road race this season with be a criterium the first part of May.

Soon I'll be able to post pictures of the Roubaix as well as other things going on up here in Alaska but meanwhile I'll be hanging out in the beginners corner. 

Peace and happiness, Clint


----------



## tbachorski

Hello everyone, I am Travis, I live in Naples, Italy and work for the US Navy. I love biking, and currently average about 20+ miles per day 6-7 days a week. I ride a 2003 Fuji Hybrid currently, but am seriously considering/researching buying a new road bike very soon.


----------



## MaineLobstah

Hi all,

New female casual rider on the hunt for an entry level roadbike. Just sold an old ill-fitting Nishiki that I only rode a handful of times. Looking forward to learning lots on the forum!


----------



## Heet71

Brand new. Old mountain biker. Triathlete for last 6 years. Just bought my first road bike and looking to get into racing. Hello all.....


----------



## jayb63

*Good afternoon*

Hi there,
Long time lurker (is 4 years a record?) finally posting a message to say hello from Seattle. Recently pressed an old mountain bike into commuter service because no matter how much I love riding it, the thought of putting a rack on my De Rosa was making me crazy.


----------



## SCrowley94

OK, Just joined, first post, here I go. I'm Steve, I'm Irish, 17, and I took up racing this year. Currently riding a Forme Plateau, looking to upgrade soon hopefully!


----------



## SCrowley94

5th post


----------



## Suprdav95

Hello! My name is David and I'm new around here. Recently I decided that I needed to get into better shape, so I pulled out an old mountain bike that I had in the garage. I rode it around the block and remembered how much fun I used to have when I rode my bike when I was younger. 

Eventually, I would like to purchase a road bike, but my budget is really tight. I'm keeping my eyes open. I'm looking forward to posting on the forums and getting to know some of you guys.


----------



## nelliott500

I'm 26 years old and I live in Gainesville, FL. Bought my first road bike last year. Paid $120 for an old Fuji Berkeley from the 80s. It was in pretty good shape but I've spent a decent bit of money on it so far trying to keep it in the best shape I can. I knew nothing about working on a bike, but I've learned a lot so far. Thankfully, I'm used to working on cars so working on a bike isn't that big of deal. It just seems like it's more important in bikes to have the right tools.


----------



## maverick777

Hi everyone,

Road bike newbie here. I've ridden bikes before, but I've never ridden on a road bike for an extended period of time. I decided to get a bike and train for next year's MS150. I've purchased a used 2009 Specialized Allez Sport Compact to start my life in cycling.

Looking forward to learning a bunch from this forum.


----------



## omiey07

Hello guys, 

I am a biker. Yes, I like calling myself a biker rather than calling myself an engineer or doctor. It is bloody cool. . . Neways, an entrepreneur by profession, I am also a blogger. Looking forward to this new journey in this amazing forum. . 

Cheers!!


----------



## terrabyss

hi, I'm new to road biking. Been taking it seriously for the past few months, hope to get more knowledge and friends from this forum


----------



## Cocobelle

Hi, I'm from Finland... 2:nd post.. 
I'm wondering about how to make my Trek Lexa SLX 2011 even faster for the 2012 season. Suggestions???


----------



## wheel-addict

terrabyss said:


> hi, I'm new to road biking. Been taking it seriously for the past few months, hope to get more knowledge and friends from this forum


Welcome


----------



## skierlaw

*New Member and Giant TCR Advanced Buying Advice Requested*

All,

I new member for posting and a rodie and mountain biker. Started going to this forum quite a bit over the last two years as I'm in the market for a new road bike. Trying to decide between a 2012 Giant TCR Advanced SL 3 or 2012 Giant TCR Advanced 0. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## dfgrind

Hey all. i'm completely new to road bikes, started about a week ago.I've been riding mountain bikes for over 6 years now and decided to try something new. Well im 16 years old 1.81 m tall. 

I bought an entry level ideal europe (never heard of it) brand for 800 euros it's pretty okay so far.

Hopefully you peeps can teach me a thing or two


----------



## danman232

Hey everyone, I'm a new rider mainly training for tri's. I've been a runner for three or so years, but just recently picked up riding. I've got a what I believe to be a 1970's huffy that has sentimental value in the family and I hope to get it going so I can start riding.


----------



## lgvincent

I'm new as well. I purchased a used 2009 Scott CR1 Team carbon with Shimano 105 group. It's a nice riding bike, light and fast and with the compact crank sound be good for long rides, I hope. 

<a href="https://s497.photobucket.com/albums/rr333/phantomfan102507/family/?action=view&current=scott-cr1-team-road-bike-56cm-full-carbon-mavic-105-group_m3teu.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i497.photobucket.com/albums/rr333/phantomfan102507/family/scott-cr1-team-road-bike-56cm-full-carbon-mavic-105-group_m3teu.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## lgvincent

maverick777 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Road bike newbie here. I've ridden bikes before, but I've never ridden on a road bike for an extended period of time. I decided to get a bike and train for next year's MS150. I've purchased a used 2009 Specialized Allez Sport Compact to start my life in cycling.
> 
> Looking forward to learning a bunch from this forum.


That's a beautiful bike. Do you have any photos?


----------



## jmailloux

*nOob*

Hey, new to the site and checking in! I have been riding for about two years. Started last year with my Norco Nitro and realized I really don't use to many trails and spend most of my time on the roads and paths so I purchased my Specialized Crux Comp Apex one week ago. I have only been able to put 28kms on it as I work out of town and am rarely home but so far it is amazing.


----------



## carbon fiber

*Carbon Fiber Repair*

Hello,
We are CARBON FIBER PROFESSIONALS, and are located in Germantown Wi. CARBON FIBER PROFESSIONALS is a full service carbon repair shop with 20 years structural maintenance and all certifications necessary for any carbon or composite repair. We repair all makes and models from anywhere. The experience, reliability, and tools necessary for quality repairs that last! Send an e-mail or message for any questions, quotes, or repairs.Thank You,

Carbon Fiber Professionals.

(618) 560-0404


----------



## lxpatterson

*Hi*

Been cycling for a while, but was attracted to this forum because of the interesting china carbon stuff. My brother, who bought a bunch of ultra-cheap (and dubious quality) riding clothes showed me some of the bikes and it looks interesting. Would like to do a racing build with a homemade, airbrushed, gaudy mid-90s colnago paint job when I have time.


----------



## dgsblb2

Hey everyone, I'm new here and am starting to get into biking. My bike just died, and I'm looking for a replacement. Found a clean looking "Centurion Lemans 12spd 63.5cm Road Bike w/Suntour ARX Components" and really like it, but after doing some research it seems like a steep price tag ($220). Thoughts? I'm checking it out tomorrow.


----------



## HippieBiker

*new to riding*

hello, 

I'm new to riding...haven't even bought a road bike yet. I'm just starting out with my friends and was wondering comparatively which is better value for money bike between a

Malvern Star Oppy A4 ROAD BIKE 2011 $699


or a 

Fuji ROUBAIX 3.0 2012 $899

The malvern has the tiagra components but everything else is a mix and match but still none the less a pretty awesome entry bike i reckon..

but I really really like the fuji as it seems a lot more balanced and everything in it is by Fuji plus i really like how it looks...it runs on a sora 

hopefully someone can give me some advise? I'm in Australia by the way =o)

Thank you everyone...fingers crossed i get some opinions....


----------



## opnRoad

Hi all,

I'm an engineering student from binghamton ny. Last winter I got dragged into doing a week tour, and I have not stopped riding since. I love everything about the sport. once upon a time I was a runner, but I am just not built to take that kind of abuse, so cycling is my answer.


----------



## wwells

Hello from Wayne, 58, and beginning to enjoy this. Heart bypass, 3 abdominal cancer surgeries, cataract surgeries and retina detatchment repair in the past 8 years. Recently stopped riding a large touring motorcycle because of reduced peripheral vision due to the detatched retina.

Ride a Trek 7.3FX, installed Shimano MD540's and a Heart monitor/cadence computer. I'm up to 45 minutes 2X's a day (when I can swing it). I'm looking forward to a bicycle tour of Ireland in 2014. I plan to be in shape by then. Of course there is always the possibility that God has other plans...


----------



## lgvincent

Boy, you've certainly been through a lot. It isn't much but I wish you the best!


----------



## CHRIS217

*newbie here*

been cycling for ages but need some help with bike fitting.

i must thank HUX and a few others who have already helped on the LOOK bikes threads.

how do i post on general cycling discussions ??

cheers


----------



## Lui

Hi,

my name is Lui and I live in Germany but I'm originally from Queens, New York. 
I'm mainly a swimmer and practice that with workout plans but
I've been cycling for about 20 years but I never did any races. I just train for fun and additional conditioning with no specific structure. I used to work as a bike messenger tho.

At the moment I mostly cycle with my cyclocross bike although I wouldn't mind getting a road bike since I mainly do long distance cycling.


----------



## danesta

*Hellooooo*

New to the forum and just wanted to say what's up.


----------



## hoges

Greetings, another newb here. Name is Paul, have been riding since I was a wee lad, I'm 41 now so it's been a long wonderful journey starting with bmx and few "commuter" low end ten speeds (that's what we called them back in the day). Got the mountain bike bug in the mid nineties starting with a cannondale full suspension then when I got really serious switched to a kona steel hardtail explosif, late nineties model. Then I decided to branch out and bought a steel giordana xl-eco road bike which this year I have just made my first wheel upgrade (HED Jet 5 express) and can't wait to get them although I'm not sure what carbon wheel performance will make with a steel frame and fork. I also have my favorite of the bunch which is a bastardized gary fisher full hardtail (frame and fork) which by bastardized I mean it has been converted into a winter bike, guess I could even claim it was one of the first snow bikes really converted for serious snow riding. I'm probably wrong about that but I'm pretty sure they weren't actually building full out "snow bikes when I made my build. I bought some trials wheels and some thick maxxis tires and it works wonderfully. When I get a chance, and get an 8 year old to teach me how I'll have to post some pics of all the bikes which I still own them all.

Happy to be here, I'm also a member of the mtbr forum which I hope won't clash with the group here lol!

Looking forward to learning from the people here just like I did at mtbr forums.

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## welsh4life

My name is Donn and I love the time I spend on my bike! It is a blast going downhills and makes the climb worth it. I used to run and then discovered road biking. I pass runners now and they look miserable. I pack my stuff on and off I go. I am trying longer and longer rides and working towards a big trip in May. Glad to be here to get some advice from some sage bikers!
Donn


----------



## late starter

*Hi All...*

I am a 59 year old living in Vancouver, BC. I bought a Specialized Allez Comp Compact 105 about 18 months ago. I have been reading thought this and many other sites to get tips and inpsiration...
I try to ride thoughout the year (inside when it's rainy and generally crappy out) and this week was a big move for me! I signed a waiver so I can do group rides this summer and this morning to took the big plunge and shaved my legs... I din't realize how stressful that can be. I hope to get out today to see how this feels in the real world.
Oh - and I can't wait to see what my wife and daughter think of this!
Cheers


----------



## mmlee

*Hello*

Wanted to get my first post out of the way. Flat feet and bad knees make it hard to run anymore so I started cycling last month. Got a great deal on used Giant. Turning 50 this year and wanted to get into better shape. One of my son's is into MTB's, got him a road bike for his birthday and having fun spending time with him. Finally found something that I can connect with him on. 

Mark


----------



## Bowers

Hey everyone,

My name is Tyler. I did my first duathlon last summer and didn't really have a good road bike as I am a runner first and a cyclist second. I want to get more serious about my riding and would love some pointers on what some good investments are for beginners.


----------



## Junkd

*Newb*

New here and to Road biking. I ordered a 2012 Specialized Allez last friday and i am still waiting for it to arrive at my LBS. I am looking at the fitness aspect of biking, and it may potentially become a new hobby. I quit smoking 10 months ago and have been piling on the pounds, i have recently changed my eating habits and nutrition and hoping that and biking will get me back into shape.


----------



## 2Shoes

Just picked up a 2012 Specialized Tricross Sport as a commuter. Set it up with fenders, rear rack and bags, and added some Shimano Clipless Pedals. I've been commuting on it for about a month now 5 miles each way with lots of hills. It's about a 600ft rise in elevation from my house to the Oregon Institute of Technology campus. 

I was a mountain biker but with my knee problems I can't handle the drops and rough trails anymore. Just from the past month of commuting I've lost 20 lbs and dropped below 200 lbs for the first time in 5 years. It feels great to be back riding again.


----------



## thebegginer

*New Guy*

Hello to everyone, i'm the begginer as you can see... hope to learn and share...


----------



## thebegginer

*How this works??*

Im new, and trying to learn how this works... i want to ask a lot of things... how to organize my trainings, which bike to buy, watter vs gatorade, extra workouts for the rest of the body...


----------



## some123

nice to meet you everybody


----------



## slomaro3.4

Hey hey. I used to ride a few years back, getting into it once again, I was going to post some pictures, but I guess I need a post count. I've currently got a Trek 5500 with some fairly ghetto components, but it works for me.


----------



## tysonracing

I'm new here. I've been riding for about 6 years and racing for 1. Been following the forums for a while now too.


----------



## twowheelnut

> Hello twowheelnut,
> Our records indicate that you have never posted to our site before! Why not make your first post today by saying hello to our community in our General Cycling Discussion forum.
> 
> Why not start with your first post today and become an active part of the roadbikeREVIEW.com forums now!


Hello! I can't really hope to contribute too much, but it looks like a place where a studious nut could learn quite a bit. Thank you all for hosting this place!
Just got back into cycling regular about two years ago. Had a Schwinn Peloton I bought back in '85 and then built a Fondriest Carbon Lex 9/2010. Last night I joined the race-day-bike club by picking up a Cervelo SLC-SL. No excuses! First event of the year for me is a local Century on May 12th, then it's time to Climb to Kaiser on June 30th. :thumbsup:


----------



## tottenham21

Junkd said:


> New here and to Road biking. I ordered a 2012 Specialized Allez last friday and i am still waiting for it to arrive at my LBS. I am looking at the fitness aspect of biking, and it may potentially become a new hobby. I quit smoking 10 months ago and have been piling on the pounds, i have recently changed my eating habits and nutrition and hoping that and biking will get me back into shape.


 just wanted to say welcome aboard mate, congrats on quitting smoking, I did too last Dec 31, also got into cycling to get into shape and I have fallen in love with the sport of cycling...best of luck to ya chap...


----------



## technospolar

I'm new to posting on this site. Looking to get more serious about training with a power meter soon and also working on a new bike in the next 6m-1y. 

Current ride: Colnago Technos DA/Ultegra 9s


----------



## tdstuck

Hello All! Im also new to the sport of cycling. Just before winter I purchased a 2011 Centurion Cross Line 200 (Hybrid) because I wasn't sure what I really wanted to get into MTB or Road. I realized that I like road more so this week I picked up a 2011 Scott Addict R3, very different from the Hybrid... I'm loving it so far I have to find some clipless pedals and shoes next. I'm Military (22 yrs and going) currently stationed in Germany, I am looking forward to riding in a couple of RTF's they the Germans do here. I'm in it for the sport and cardio, all these years of running is taking a toll. 
I look fwd to learning a lot from this forum!


----------



## Markpilot

Hello, I have just moved to Princeton, NJ and very excited to start riding. I'm always looking forward to upgrade my bike and give me a new one. My old bike is a entry-level road bike and im contemplating between bianchi Infinito and cervelo r3. Please let me know if you have any other model&brand to recommend me or your opinion about this two bikes.
Thanks ,


----------



## mbakes

Hello, not new to cycling but just getting back into it after a long time. I've done a couple of metric centuries in the past, some mountain biking and triathlons. I've been moslty running the last 6 years or so and completzed 4 slow marathons and a few halves. Hoping to get into shape for a metric in the fall and maybe some more triathlons. My current bike is a Giant OCR 3 bought off of Craigslist but considering a steel frame.


----------



## TheRiver22

*NooB*

I've been reading the forum for a few week and finally registered and took the plunge on a new bike yesterday. Went with the Specialized Crux Elite. I did a quick 2 mile loop around the neighborhood this morning before the rain. A few observations...

I have a really hard time keeping the bike going in a straight line

Padded shorts are needed or my seat is terrible

My street is not a safe place to ride because people go twice the speed limit


----------



## ph2okot

*That's awesome!*



mmlee said:


> Wanted to get my first post out of the way. Flat feet and bad knees make it hard to run anymore so I started cycling last month. Got a great deal on used Giant. Turning 50 this year and wanted to get into better shape. One of my son's is into MTB's, got him a road bike for his birthday and having fun spending time with him. Finally found something that I can connect with him on.
> 
> Mark


How old is your son? I would love for my boys to do the same, but where I live is not recommended for the new rider. Very tight, dangerous roads


----------



## csmith23

Hey everyone, I just joined the site today.. mainly because my dad let me have his 1970's Avanti 10 speed.. I'm currently a freshman in college and will be living on my own this summer doing a business internship. I'm going to restore the bike myself this summer because it will be way cooler to say I did it myself and will give me something to do and keep me busy. I'm joining here mainly for help on which parts to order and how to upgrade the bike to get it to be fun to ride and exercise on nice days. Thanks for all of your help in advance and I hope we can get this thing looking sweet again!


----------



## Tmonatr

New here as well. I have been cycling seriously for about 4 years, both mountain biking and on the road. No racing, but really enjoy being on the bike. Just got my first carbon bike (Felt Z5) after riding aluminum. I can't get over how smooth the ride is!


----------



## Monty Burns

Hi, 
Bruno from Italy
Excuse me in advance for my poor...better: non-existent English.
My Bike? Borrowing Bono Vox's words "I still even found what I'm looking for..."


----------



## socalboarder

Hi all. I've been riding for about 6 years now. Have a road bike and am starting to build my first bike, 2012 Crux disc. Looking forward to riding cross soon.


----------



## bneedham

Hello everybody bneedham here...

Having trouble up-loading photos what is the max size it will accept?


----------



## Junkd

tottenham21 said:


> just wanted to say welcome aboard mate, congrats on quitting smoking, I did too last Dec 31, also got into cycling to get into shape and I have fallen in love with the sport of cycling...best of luck to ya chap...


Thank you!


----------



## mostoc

Newbie, and Specialized *****. Glad to be here!

S-Works SL2
Specialized Transition Pro


----------



## batwings

Hey everyone, I'm James from L.A. I've been riding mountain bikes for a while and wanted to try something new. I just picked up a 2012 Bianchi Sempre last weekend and having a blast so far.


----------



## yuranthegreat

Hi everyone, new to the forums but i have been cycling for awhile now. Looking for some inputs around here for an upcoming big purchase!


----------



## jurcsi

Hi,
I'm Andras from Hungary, currently living in the beautiful English countryside on the edge of Hampshire (near Wessex and Surrey).
After 2 years of spinning class in the gym decided to go for a real bike so bought a Felt F5. (also have a Mountain Bike in Hungary but might be quite dusty as haven't used it for 15 years now...)
I'm so much amazed by the cycling culture here in the UK and by the lot's of nice people I met so far on my journey.


----------



## Molybdenite CPU

*Buna/Hello tuturor/everybody!*

Hello there, american cyclists!

I'm Gabriel from Romania(Buzau county for the really curios ones), I'm a cyclist since 1993 , a motorcyclist since 2005 and I hate cars (I really do/I don't drive them) 
My present "ride"/bicycle is a recently "found in a old friend's barn" CILO road bike from 1980!
More about it another time!
Cheers from Romania!


----------



## mmlee

ph2okot said:


> How old is your son? I would love for my boys to do the same, but where I live is not recommended for the new rider. Very tight, dangerous roads


He's 15, and the only one of my 4 kids that I haven't been able to connect with. He was way into video games and had this negative attitude about everything. Now we ride, talk and hang out. I have seen a remarkable change in him over the last 2 months. 

I have similar roads around here but luckily there are some multi path trails near by where i can drive to and spend the time cycling on. The majority of the roads here are tight and have deep drainage ditches. There's always a car or two that crashes into the ditches. Anyway it's too dangerous to ride bikes on. Part of the fun was driving around the area and looking for good safe cycling trails/roads.

Take Care


----------



## Skidudettocs

Hi- Scott from MA here - used to MTB years ago but recently decided to get back into road biking. Looking to buy my first "real" road bike sometime soon.


----------



## RoadGaucho

Hey everybody,

Recently got into road cycling. Have been in MTB for a while. Realized that I was riding my MTB on roads almost exclusive so made the jump to the other side. Got I new bike and slowly building up on accessories. Having a blast doing so.
Been a long time lurker so thank you for all the good advice


----------



## alan1060

Hello, I am a newb here.
My name is Alan and I have been back riding consistently for the past 2 years.
I ride a Lemond Buenos Aires with mostly campy Veloce components.
I hope to ride a century for the first time next year. 

This is a great web site.

Thanx to all of you in advance for your great advice.


----------



## emsflyer84

*Newbie from New Hampshire*

Hey everyone, I'm new to road biking and am getting into a few triathlons this year, looking for technical and other advice from the group. Thanks for having me!


----------



## csmith23

I'm not sure if my first post on this thread worked or not.. but I also don't really know any of the rules and laws regarding riding on the road, what is most important and where can I learn them?


----------



## den1966

greetings from ireland
i'm den , 45 , married with 3 kids 
glad to meet you..


----------



## bayAreaDude

Hi,
I'm Scott, new to the forum, been cycling forever, but I called it biking and it was just to get around town. Got a road bike a couple years ago and have been hooked. Don't get a chance to ride nearly as much as I'd like to as I've got a 2 year old and 3 year old at home. I just get out for fitness, but would love to start riding with others as soon as I have some time.

Trying to increase my post count as well so I can PM.
-Scott


----------



## jary'i

*Cross Bike CIVILIAN LE ROI LE VEUT*

CIVILIAN LE ROI LE VEUT, Anyone know anything about this bike??? I'm looking for a commuter and maybe starting cross riding but I don't see any reviews outside of Competitive Cyclist. I believe Comp Cycle is associated with the CIVILIAN Company so I was looking for a more critical review.

Thanks


----------



## scott967

Another new member here. Basically my 89 Paramount OS has some rust issue and noticed a crack in the top tube so I am shopping. Decided to go carbon so came here getting info. My biggest problem is my build is so old I don't have experience with the newest setups (would you believe Sun Tour Superbe Pro with the large "wingnut" levers attached to the brakes which I guess was Sun Tour's parting attempt at relevancy as they faded in to the night.) Still have my downtube shifters from the group. 

Since I parked my Paramount I've been riding my 84 Fuji Touring Series III which I call my "lead sled". Normally I use that for offroad/comuting (get some looks from MTBers who can't believe what I'm on).

scott s.
.


----------



## jwf1688

Sup guys! I'm Jackie from Honolulu, Hawaii I'm about to purchase my first road bike this weekend!


----------



## JPN_halfblood1

from japan
name is kota
on UEMURA shop racing team.
nice to meet you!
よろしく！


----------



## BillV

*introduction*

Almost 39. haven't been on a road bike in like 15 years, but something says it's time to get back on the saddle. Certainly it's not the amount of time I actually have to ride, but something has me coming back. Have been mountain biking sporadically at best for years; maybe I'm missing the sound of the asphalt and concrete on the rubber. That, and maybe because I have a 16 month old daughter and want to experience new adventures with her. Certainly I'll be asking for more help than I could ever give on this site, so apologies and thanks in advance for bearing with me. Bill.


----------



## Bimmer

Hey all!

Long time lurker and mountain biker, just getting into road riding. I picked up my first road bike last week (Felt AR5) and so far I'm enjoying it more than I even thought I would. It's nice to just get on a bike and ride without having to set up the bike rack, find a friend to ride with you, drive to a trail, etc...

I have also found that riding actually helps me with my bad back. 

Looking forward to learning lots from all the experts on here.


-Bimmer


----------



## Christopha

Hi, Chris from Australia. Been riding MTB for 12 & road for 6 years. Long time lurker..


----------



## smisa27

*Hi*

Hi, my name is Sean, and I am a new rider. I just started biking last summer, and really enjoyed it! Since then, I have quickly moved from just around the block to around the city. I am looking to get a road bike to enjoy the roads more and leaving my mountain bike for the mountains and offroad biking. I look forward to learning more from this community.


----------



## RIL49

Hi everybody. My name is Rick and although I am new to this forum, I am not new to cycling. I am an avid road cyclist located in the San Fernando Valley. My first ride was on my JC Higgins in 1954. Okay, so I'm old. I can still get up the hills rather well. Hope to see you on the road.


----------



## Tom B

*Hi everybody*

I'm new to the site and would like to find out how to make a new post ? I tried to start a new thread but a message came up saying I needed 5 posts.
Thanks


----------



## Mable

Just joined this forum; is'nt the Internet great! I hate to say this but 25 years ago:yikes: my boss introduced me to cycling. The real stuff that is. Fell in love with it after I broke my butt in. Unfortunately, been off and on with it due to distractions in life. Anyway, really lost my way over the last few as I had to take care of my ageing and sick mother. She died and I immediately wound up in the hospital for a year due to surgical malpractice. Just lost 30 of the many lbs I gained and going for 15 more. Rejoined the bike club and in the saddle again. This bloody sport is spiritual for me and I rue the day I got lazy with it. You guys have got this old fart pumped again. Thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## MillerMav

*Hello*

Good morning everyone,

Just thought I would stop in and introduce myself. I am sure you will see me hanging around the beginner forums because though I am not entirely "new" to cycling I am new to riding a road bike and taking it seriously.

I moved back to Michigan a few years ago but for 6 years I lived in Louisville KY. For three years there I worked 4.5 miles from home and commuted almost everyday on an old Schwinn to start and then a Cannondale rigid mtn bike converted with slick tires and a rack.

Once I moved back to Michigan I have done about zero riding but last summer I started getting back out in the evenings and riding 10-15 miles a few times a week. I do love to ride and that old c-dale really started to take its toll on my body. I decided this year I would start taking it a little more seriously and purchased my first real road bike; a Scott Foil 30

Its a great bike and maybe a little much for a beginner but I didn't want to have to upgrade in 6 months or a year because frankly my wife would kill me. My mom passed away about 6 months ago and after paying off debt and investing some I decided to take a little inheritance for myself and buy this bike. 

My goal is to ride 50 miles a week through a mix of commuting half of my drive to work (12.9 miles) and riding at least once on the weekends. I built a rack for my truck so I can check out different places when the loops around my house start to get boring. You may think 50 miles is a breeze but I have a 6 month old daughter so my time is precious and 50 miles is pushing it! Ha-ha.

See you around and if any Michigan riders want to meet up to teach or just ride and you live around Howell/Milford/Hartland/Fenton area; get at me.


----------



## Jimmy_Bar

Hi my name is Jimmy. I live in Riverside, California. New to this site and new to road biking. I just bought my first road bike a little over a month ago. I bought a 2011 Trek 1.5. I started riding to get into shape and lose weight. I've been doing a lot MTB riding the last year and a half but decided I wanted to start road biking too.


----------



## rookyrider

*A Newbie Hello from NC*

Greetings All, Purchased my first road bike less than a month ago and I am already hooked. Given my current "grasshopper" status, I can't promise that I will be of any value to anyone in forum in the near term, but I am dang glad to be here and will shamelessly lurk off of everyone's advice in the interim  Cheers .


----------



## Guest

*newbie also*

Hi my name is John. I retired from UPS last year and thought that biking would be a great way to keep in shape. My body is pretty beat up after 28 years driving a package car! I bought a mountain bike but the fact that I had to put it in my truck and head out to the woods really didnt work too well. So I bought a fitness bike. Put 900 miles on last year and have a little over 700 so far this year. I love to ride bike. Went out and bought a road bike in Febuary. Trek madone 5.2 WOW it really goes.


----------



## Guest

I like the fact that I can just jump on my bike and go. There are alot of good rides around my place in Vancouver Wa.


----------



## Accelerando

Hey guys, my name is Stephen. I'm in my second year as an undergrad in the Bay Area in California, and I've been cycling since last August. I'm riding a 2011 Bianchi Via Nirone 7 and like my dad, I love climbing.


----------



## Timbox17

*Howdy*

Hi. I am a commuter, 16 miles a day on the Chicago Lakefront. I enjoy fast women and slow rides. (I really dig "Slowride" by Foghat, Live version, check it out.) I traded in my old single speed Schwinn Suburban for a '12 Specialized Crossroads. Looking forward to not breaking my spokes when I go over a curb or pothole. Very interested in having a few gears when I am riding in a stiff wind; normally I have joggers passing me on the path when it is windy. I will miss my coaster brake in the rain. Where do I post a question about the 2010 manufacture date (found on a sticker) of my bike and the "2012" price label from the store. Are they consistent? Or was I sold an older bike at the newer price? Is there a difference between a 2012 and a 2011? Please advise. Ciao, Tim


----------



## MikeGinOC

*Question About Group Riding*

Hello everyone - I'm 53 years young and gotten back into cycling for exercise. I would like to find a small group of guys/girls a similar age and level of riding to join once or twice a week. I like the friendship (and a bit competitive and motivation of riding with a group) but can no way keep up with the young stallions of Orange County CA. What is the best way to go about finding a group with similar interests, riding levels, etc?


----------



## Doo09

*first post*

I'm more of a lurker than a poster, but here goes. I'm a long time runner, I got into triathlons about 10 years ago on a whim & found I preferred the variety to the the constant pounding of running. I did my first sprint tri on my 1990-something Mongoose mtn bike. I needed something faster, so off to my LBS where I found a used Lotus road bike for $100 bucks. It was faster than the mtn bike, but it had downtube shifters and wasn't a good fit for me. The next summer a friend I had met at a race was upgrading to a Tri-bike & selling his Cannondale R300. I picked it up for $75 bucks minus pedals - it's served me well to this day.

Recently decided it was time for a new mtn bike to replace the old no suspension Mongoose. It's a 17" I bought from a friend in the 90's that has never fit me ( I'm 6' - 34" inseam) but the price was right at the time. Researched a bunch online - then went to a couple LBS's to look & try some bikes. Asked about carbon vs alum & the bike shop guy tells me it doesn't make much difference on a mtn bike but it's makes a huge difference in a road bike. Got intrigued about a new road frame. I had read a few threads on Chinese CF frames while researching - some led here. Looked at a groupbuy frame & swapping my (old) stuff over, may still go that route. In my travels I've been on BD &Bikeshopwarehouse. The condor & motobecane bikes interest me - they seem to have a lot of value(component wise) for the money. I joined here so I could search the forums for info & opinions on them. Looks like I'll be called a shrill by showing interest in either. But, I can't justify spending big money on a "name" brand bike. It's going to have to be a great buy or I stick with the old bike.


----------



## keong72

Hi,I am new member from Malaysia,penang,am looking to find s works vence mclaren frame set currently have s works 29er ht,,,,,,


----------



## RIL49

What are you going to replace it with?


----------



## joelk

*training for grand fondo*

Just got my first road bike two months ago. I'm 35 and have been a runner. How long should it take before I can ride a GF?


----------



## CraicC

*Craig here. Glad to met you*

I just picked up a Cannondale CAAD10 5 today. I am looking forward to a Century ride Memorial Day (Key Largo to Key West) 3 weeks from now. 

I have a picture but I need ten posts....... 9 to go


----------



## Boyoungirl

Hi , i come from Taiwan!


----------



## LaxMaster

Semi-new to biking, love going fast and biking in general. I'm a high school student and been biking since I was little but I really need a new bike. Suggestions?


----------



## Island Volpe

Boyoungirl said:


> Hi , i come from Taiwan!


Welcome from a newbie, Boyounggirl!


----------



## medic352

My name is Will and I'm pretty new to road cycling. My wife and I both bought new road bikes in the last month and are training for a half century. 

Looking for people to do group rides with if anyone is in eastern OK/ western AR...(poteau/fort smith)


----------



## Eric Fagrelius

*Death Wobble*

On my second ride with my sweet new bike (Motobecane Sprint 62 cm), I decided to open it up on a downhil stretch. The front end began to wobble out of control and I thought I might eat it hard. It was really scary and I'm bummed that this may be the wrong bike. Does anyone have advise on this problem? Thanks
Eric


----------



## CraicC

*New guy*

Posted a day or two ago, but now I can post a picture

My Cannondale CAAD 10 5

Getting ready for my first Century


----------



## Needle Rat

*New member hailing from Ory-Gun*

Greets all!

I've always had a love for riding but never really took it seriously or passionately but the bug has hit me hard. As a Type 1 diabetic I understand the importance of exercise and one that is enjoyable too. I despise pounding the pavement so I decided to kick it up a bit with cycling. So much so my wife got me a Felt Z6 for my birthday this month.  Since I got the bike, I've thrown on some pedals, picked up shoes, wedge, tube, flat kit and a CO2 kit bottle cages, but nothing more. Now looking to get a good shirt, tool kit, and anything else I _must_ have. 

And to go along with my diabetes I've signed up for out Tour de Cure slated for the end of July. Depending on how ready I feel as I get closer to the date, I may keep going for the next longer ride. Here's to hoping for more sun!

Also, I just watched an episode of Oregon Field Guide on PBS that had a feature on cyclocross. Now THAT looks fun! But I must reign myself in and be content with what I have. 

Cheers!
Jeff


----------



## nathanm26

*Hi*

Hi all, 

I'm new to the site and to road cycling, based in Northern Ireland. I did downhill MTBing for around 4 years as a teenager. Kept fit through early 20's with boxing and squash (what a combination, right?) and have now taken up road biking as my new hobby. Haven't done much exercise over the last 2 years (now 26) and my fitness was terrible when I started on the bike last month. Literally cycling 5 miles on my MTB nearly killed me - that's how unfit I had become! However, really getting into the road bike now and hope this will become a long term hobby for me. 

I purchased a new Coyote Big Sur because I wanted a bugdet bike, that was new and had a warrenty. I will replace parts and upgrade over time. I've already put some Deda Fluida bars on it, new bar tape, and shimano clipless pedals, with plans to upgrade the brakes and change the front chainrings to a slightly different gearing. However, I am very happy with the bike overall. 

My goal is to complete a century cycle in 2012. 

Unfortunately can't post a pic of the bike as this is my first post 

Nathan


----------



## pwrdesign

Hi all!

My name is Patrik and I live in stockholm/sweden.

Been cycling since 2009, Commuting to work (18km one way) during the winters. I've used a cube hardtail but will get a CX next winter. I started road-cycling with a Nishiki Finisher but upgraded to a Giant Composite 1 after one year.

View attachment 256074


Today I'm riding a Cervelo S2 with Sram Red, mostly because I wanted to test a cervelo, been reading alot of them. And I also wanted to test the Sram Red (been riding Ultegra before), and I gpt the frame for a good price (used)

View attachment 256075


I love the Cervelo in many ways, and I really love the Reds, though I think that I will be riding a Giant TCR Advanced SL next year, we have alot of wind up here, and the cervelo is sometimes hard to ride, especially with the mavics 

Also I experience the S2 abit nervous to ride, compared to the Giant Comp 1

We'll see if I keep the S2 for those calm days or if Ill sell it. Either way I will build the TCR with Reds 

Time for a bikeride!

Regards P


----------



## cmschmie

Hi everybody (Dr. Nick),
Name is Craig and obviously I'm new to this site but not forums in general. I joined just to see what this forum would offer over the "other" cycling forum.

I've been riding for a few years now and I'll call myself a cycling enthusiast. I ride for exercise and because I really enjoy it. No real racing aspirations though I do sometimes think about trying it. For the most part I think I just want to be faster than the other Freds in my weekly group ride or charity rides, haha.
Current ride is a 2009 Specialized Allez Elite and I'm hoping to pick up something new at the end of the summer (either a Specialized Roubaix or Cannondale Synapse). 

Current goals in mind are to ride in either the Morrow Mountain Massacre (gotta see how the summer goes) or the Assault on Mount Mitchell (2013).


----------



## LSKahuna

*Newbie to RBR*

Hello I'm a Newbie here. have visited in the past thought it was time to get on board. I have been riding for 7 years road and CX. 53yrs old. Racing Cat4 masters. Always have questions, and looking for lots of answers.


----------



## BobGnarly

Hello everyone! I just bought my first road bike today, i've been a bmx/mtn biker for about 10 years. I went with the 2012 specialized allez elite compact. I should have the bike by the end of the week they said. Cant wait to starting doing some long rides and hopefully competing in a year or two :thumbsup:


----------



## jmast

whats up everybody first post here but long time lurker lol i have already learned alot on this website and hope to keep soaking up knowledge from everyone! i ride a 2012 diamondback podium 3 with full 105, i love it and i love my new found sport! :thumbsup:


----------



## tall-kc

*Tall KC from norcal*

So I'm tall. 6'7". I'm not too big though - 215lb. Still I'd like to cut that back down to 205 or so. My 6'6" buddy is built like a bird and weighs 175 soaking wet. He kicks my but up the hills, but has to draft me going down! 

Anyway, I've been riding a 66cm CAAD3 Canondale since 2001. 11 years old and I finally pulled the "drive your bike into your garage door" trick with the bike on the car roof. rack. Homeowners is paying for most of the replacement, which will be a 64cm Roubaix SL3 Expert. I was surprised how well the Roubaix fit, given it's labeled as a 64cm, (& has an especially short seat tube), compared to the old-school straight geometry of my 66cm CAAD3 frame.

Can't wait! 

Cheers,
KC


----------



## Edin Merckx

Hey, 

I am Danny from Edinburgh, Scotland. 
Started Road cycling 2 years ago. Had a bit of a accident last year when I was hit by a taxi. I'm still recovering but it's going well. Like nathanm26 I am hoping to complete my first century cycle.


----------



## SpecialK_2008

Hey all - long time lurker....first time poster. I am getting back into cycling after a long hiatus. Now that I'm back on the bike, I can't believe I went a couple years without riding!


----------



## dscglfr50

*Noob to the scene*

Morning all, My name is Dave, 50 and I'm from the southern New Jersey area just outside of Philly (about 15 min). I recently had a mild heart attack and decided biking would be a good way to get back into shape and shed some extra baggage accumulated over the years and also for the cardio benefits. I haven't been on any bike in over 20 years so I have been lurking for a few weeks on this forum and checking out pricing online. Wow! Have times changed. Looking at some of the prices on Cannondale, Trek and a few others really amazes me on the top notch bikes of today. $10,000!? Please! I've just woken up from a long winters nap, but more power to the folks that can afford something like that...I can't.

To make a long story short, I recently went online and found Bikes Direct. After watching several hundred video clips on You Tube on mountain biking, I decided to go in the MTB direction as the videos really inspired me. Cautious to purchase anything over $500 (to see if I really enjoy it 1st) I came across the Gravity FSX1 for a wee bit over $300 and thought this would be a good entry point for several aspects (budget friendly and if the bike is junk, I wouldn't be to upset). Any who, the bike is set to arrive on Thursday and I can't wait to put it together and test it out this weekend on asphalt pathways and ligh trails in local parks.

Apologies to anyone who I may offended about the "bigboy" bike companies regarding pricing. I'm sure they are fantastic bikes but being a noob and just getting into MTB they aren't for me as of yet (and probably will never be as I'm a bargain hunter).

Lots of questions on vocab and abbreviations I've seen around, one in particular. What the heck is 'bobbing"? Lots to learn and looking forward to my new endeavor.

Thanks!


----------



## Swiper

Good afternoon! I'm Swiper and is going back to cycling after a hiatus of 15-something years. I'm taking up cycling again to (1) get in shape, (2) to cut time of my daily commute, and (3) to have fun. 

I'm looking at purchasing one of the following bicycles:

1. 2012 Trek 2.3 (64cm)
2. 2011 Cannondale Caad10 3 (63cm) 
3. 2012 Cannondale Supersix 5 (63cm)

I got two questions for you all: My landlord gave me an old Specialized Allez Pro with an oddly shaped handlebar. What year is this bicycle and what type of handlebar is this? Thanks in advance.

img717.imageshack.us/img717/7918/sharex.jpg


----------



## howdager

It's a '93 or '94. I've seen that type of bar before, not sure if it's stock or not though.


----------



## midschool22

Aaron from IL here. Started road riding back in 1987 after watching the Tour de France on tv. Did that for a few years then got out of it. Started back up in 2006 and then fell in love with cross in the fall of 2011. My likes are tattoos, iced coffee and cross.


----------



## bondwiz

Hi everyone. Jim from Seattle. New to road biking as my knees have said no more running. Just picked up a BH Speedrom 59CM and love it. (Had an old 91 Schwinn Road Sport that I pedaled for a few months). Look forward to contributing to the forums and any tips for us big guys. I'm 6'4" about 210, want to get to 190ish.


----------



## Firelyle

*Hey All!*

Just sayin Hi. Been riding forever but just now found this site - yeah I'm a little slow on the uptake :lol: . Pretty Cool.


----------



## nebiker

Hi, I'm Kevin. I live in Nebraska where it's flat but always windy. I have a Specialized Roubaix Expert, A Specialized Centrum townie and my "rescue bike", the Snot Rocket. A lime green Western Flyer single speed I dug out of a dumpster and nursed back to health. 

By the way, I have a Triple Bypass registration for sale for Saturday July 14, the east to west route. I ordered a 2XL jersey and I have a transfer code. Make me an offer I can't refuse!


----------



## y2kcorvette

Hello everyone,

Been a long time lurker, first time poster as well. Have been cycling on and off for several years. Just started riding again about a month ago.


----------



## iridebikes816

New guy from KC. I have several bikes in my fleet. Couple bmx bikes, mountain bike, and just bought my first vintage road bike a few days ago. I am also a single speeder.


----------



## dfsam

hello guys,i'm fresh in cycling,and i tried to learn more!


----------



## sonomarin

*Salutations*

Hello everyone -

My name is Will, I'm a 50 y.o. "newbie" to this forum, here to learn and not preach. 

Steel is real.


----------



## dfsam

hi everyone,how to choose the size.and i am 175cm,which size should i take,thks!


----------



## svrider0021

Newbie here! I just finished building my first roadie. I took it out today for the first time and it was very twitchy compared to my mountain bike. I could barely hold a good line.


----------



## cabotcat

*Newbie from Kentucky*

Hello fellow forum members. Long time lurker, first time poster. 48 years of age and a bike rider all my life. Currently sporting a Specialized Sirus and a Cannondale F600. Spend most time of my time on the Sirus. Live in Western Kentucky which provides some beautiful rides. If anyone is in my area and would like to ride drop me a note.


----------



## SteveM76

Hi everyone,
I've been wanting to get into cycling for years but raising three young children consumed all of my time. They are now grown and it's time for me to start focusing on my own health and enjoyment. I just bought a Cannondale CAAD 10 and need advice on shoes, clothing, accessories, etc so here I am. At 35 years of age, I figured I had better start taking better care of myself by doing something I'll really enjoy (frankly, going to the gym bores me to death!). Looking forward to chatting with and learning from you guys.


----------



## hrwild1

*new to rbr*

Hi, new to RBR and need some timely help! I have been selected for the upcoming Sea to Shining sea bike ride in 4 weeks, I just finished the Face of the Nation bike ride this past weekend. I purchased a Cannondale Synapse 4 specifically for the higher head tube and comfort, I've been to the LBS twice for fitting and have suffered significant hand numbness, despite a shorter stem, changing hand positions, Gel gloves, correctly plumb lined KOPS and seat leveling. Before the shorter stem my elbows were nearly locked and could only go 2-3 miles before I had to shake my hands. I'll never make it 50-100 miles a day for 8 weeks,Help!
I'm 6'1 1/2 in, 31 inseam and have a 56 cm frame, my seatpost is as low as it well go due to the design of the molded seatpost of the Cannondale Synapse. I have no sitbone pain, chafing back or lower extremity ( knee ) pain. At the bottom of the pedal stroke mt Leg is slightly bent and my foot is pretty level. I think the LBS thinks I'm crazy but I don't know what else to do. If I move the seat back,I'll lock out my arms again and mess up the KOPS line. Would the seat nose up help? Kinda been thru that before thats why I got the Sella MP Seat. I can't imagine i need a 54 cm frame,Help


----------



## dfsam

may just part of china good for riding!


----------



## Mycroft

*Greetings from Singapore!!*

Hi folks!! Actually I'm not a complete noob unless you count the number of no-existing posts I have here!

I started cycling when I was before 10 like most kids and stopped in my teens, but never completely lost interest. In the interim, I was caught up with other hobbies like photography, HiFi, pen-collecting and horology - all of which lead to rapid fiscal ruin very quickly.

I am an interminable gadget freak and in my 40s, decided that I can have an excuse to get fit while indulging in my equipment fetish at the same time - my wife bought the excuse!!

Like a prodigal son, I got back to cycling by way of mountain biking since there was all the cool stuff with different types of titanium (carbon fibre was just making its appearance in MTB then), dual suspensions and different suspension geometries!! What a turn on!!

But being a true Singaporean, I hate mud and dirt - both an unfortunate pre-requisite for mountain biking. Also, those of you who know Singapore also know that it is a city state, which also means disappearing trails and places to ride. Of course, just across the Causeway is Malaysia, but that is a pain to get to (for me) with a bike.

I needed something where I can just ride out from my cave-dwelling and be set to go! I trolled all the websites and lurked for hours at RBR. Visited and pestered all the LBS till they started to hide when they saw me coming!

I decided to go second hand with my first roadbike purchase and there happened to be a very nice De Rosa King at one of the few bikeshops that would still allow me through their doors and also spoke decent English sio that I can be understood!!

That's how I started on roadbikes. Man, the King was a sweet, smooth comfortable ride after the knobbies on the road!

After a while the first Magnesium Pinarello Dogma came out and the Dark Side called to me: "Luke, feeeel the Force ...". And of course the flesh was weak - self-restraint has never been one of my strong traits. My equipment fetish fed on me - going through 2 Dogmas, then a brief flirtation with the Colnago C50, back to Pinarellos Paris and Prince and I stopped there after an argument with a bus and then seeing a couple of my close bike buddies die from accidents from drunk drivers and other mishaps in different incidents.

I was also quite ill for a while and my job that entailed frequent travel made it hard to continue riding.

Of late, I went from full time to part-time work and decided to go back to cycling. I cleaned up my Litespeed Tellico and started riding again! Then I went back to my Prince just this last few weeks and now I remember why I ditched MTBs - even with road tires on. There is just no comparison.

A couple of days ago, I brought my Prince to have it serviced and there in that same lbs where I bought my 1st roadbike was a Dogma 2 in my size!

When I regained consciousness and became lucid again, they told me that I had accidentally bought the frame and had all my old bits transferred. Somehow my credit card had worked itself out of my wallet and flew into the shop owners hands! I have no recollection how this happened.

Sigh,... this seems to be a recurring theme with me!! So I thought that I would rush right out to share the outcome of my lapse in consciousness with you guys. I was all ready to post some bike porn, but the website said that I had less than 5 posts going for me, so no dice and suggested that I should consider introducing myself 1st. How deflating can it get!!

Anyway, here's my 1st post after returning from the dead and when I get past the requisite 5, I will be able to show some pics.

PS: just a small tip for those of you who have a similar experience of Spousal Bike Disapproval Syndromes - I always buy frames of the same color - black. This is expecially easy for CF bikes and the One to be Feared does not go beyond a cursory glance at my frames, so there is always the one black bike lying around!! I always trade-in my old frames or beg the LBS guy to hold it at the shop.

Best advice to avoid prolonged celibacy, folks!

Mycroft


----------



## donow

Big Triathlete riding old equipment (except for my new Boyd wheelset


----------



## pedalaround

Greetings! I've been a longtime member of another cycling forum but have enjoyed reading the threads here and wanted to be able to chime in, so here I am. I've been riding bikes my whole life, mountain biking since 1993, and cycling since 2003. I ride for fitness and enjoyment but have no interest in racing, at least not in any organized sense. I'm off to a pretty decent start for this season with about 400 outdoor miles and a few hundred roller miles before that during the colder months, but am hoping to really pile on the miles as the season progresses.

Anyway, glad to be here and I look forward to participating in the conversation. Keep riding!


----------



## zidane339

hello all, i am new to road biking, came over from a short stint in mtb (a bit too extreme for me). recently purchased my first roadie and have really caught the cycling bug! on this forum primarily to pick up gear knowledge, im a bit of a gearhead! also live in ct, would be open to meeting new riding partners!


----------



## SpEd

*</lurking>*

Hi All-

I'm now the proud owner of a sweet new road bike, after riding the past couple of years on a pieced-together, oversized 25 year old steel bike, and mtn bikes before that.

Thanks everyone for sharing advice and opinions....and I hope to do the same over the coming years.

(fyi, bought a Colnago CLX 2.0, SRAM Force, etc.)

-ed


----------



## shadowcolt

*Noob in training*

Hi All,

Just bought a new bike this spring and have been learning more about the sport and working on my weaker points. My motivation is better fitness. I was fitted at the local bike shop comleted a 40 mile ride this weekend. The important thing is that I burned 2700 calories on this ride! I read through the pinned post on top 10 things for newbies and found a lot of good information. Looking forward to learning and improving. (Still not brave enough to go on a group ride).


----------



## dfsam

Hey all,
wanna know more about cycling,how to start...


----------



## Slimie

Hi everyone, 

I'm a recent returnee to road cycling after a rather long hiatus when I seem to have grown old and fat! I'm not going to get any younger but I will shift this beer belly!

48 years old on the outside, (14 on the inside) have so far managed a grand 33 miles as it's been raining biblically here since I bought my bike! I need to refine my technique and get some legs.

Thanks to everyone who has posted advice, I'm hoovering it up!

Cheers
-Simon


----------



## GreySkull

hello all, noob to forums but been riding since i was 4 or 5.. I have 2008 or 2009 felt dispatch white matte finish.. sweet bike but since the birth of my son i have no time to ride. A great bike for riding purpose. I fell for the bike when i first saw and love the way it rides. But since i don't have time to ride the bike anymore and can use some cash. I was wondering if anybody wants to buy it or know somebody who wants to buy a Felt Dispatch??. Please help if you can would really appreciate it. Thank you.


----------



## GreySkull

*Selling Felt Dispatch!!*

hello all, noob to forums but been riding since i was 4 or 5.. I have 2008 or 2009 felt dispatch white matte finish.. sweet bike but since the birth of my son i have no time to ride. A great bike for riding purpose. I fell for the bike when i first saw and love the way it rides. But since i don't have time to ride the bike anymore and can use some cash. I was wondering if anybody wants to buy it or know somebody who wants to buy a Felt Dispatch??. Please help if you can would really appreciate it. Thank you.


----------



## Touch0Gray

don't sell your bike......as a father of 4, grown now kids.......keep it, you will be sorry if you don't....you can't get enough for it to make a REAL difference in the general scheme of things. I used to strap my first into a "snuggli" and throw her on my back and ride.....not a good idea now...but neither was playing with mercury and lead when I was a kid.......get a cheap'o trailer the trail-a-bike.....it will be good for both of you!

btw...you spelled GRAY wrong...lol


----------



## dfsam

hey guy,
for road handlebar,what is the difference between 130mm and 140mm drop,tks.


----------



## david.dean

You can't get a couple hours here and there to go out for a spin?


----------



## markguy

Hello.

Long time, casual mountain biker from southeastern Michigan. I have a 10 year old Gary Fisher hardtail. About 5 years ago I transitioned from running to triathlons. After doing a few races on the mountain bike with slicks, I bought a Trek 1500SR. Up until this year I've ridden just enough on the road to train for the races.

Now I find myself signed up for a century in June in Northern Michigan and the second day of Triple Bypass in Colorado in July. Needless to say I am putting in a lot more miles this year.

Mark


----------



## PlatyPius

dfsam said:


> hey guy,
> for road handlebar,what is the difference between 130mm and 140mm drop,tks.


10 mm. Now, what is the difference between being an active member for 10 posts and THEN asking inane questions in the APPROPRIATE thread rather than asking inane questions in the INTRODUCTION thread?

Most likely your future on the board. You'll always be remembered as the guy who asked a ridiculous question in the intro topic.


----------



## SaberAll

*Road bike noob in VA*

Hi! I'm Vlad. 
I have had my road bike, Giant Defy Advanced 4, since June 2011. Went with something above entry level to grow into for riding up to Ironman distances at some point (110+ mi) . Prior to last year, had ridden the same general touring bike sparingly for parts of 25 years (yes, the SAME bike; didn't shift at all towards the end) for relatively short distances. You could say I wasn't much of a rider. So, I was really in for a culture shock with a nice road bike. Bought it to do triathlons or at least train at distances required for triathlon bike legs. It is still a regular road bike (no Tri bars). Entered just 1 Sprint and 1 Intl Tri in 2011. By now, I'm comfortable to do 30 miles (albeit with a slow avg pace). But, I am training to do a Half IM in September.

I should add that I made it extra tough for myself to this point by continuing to use flat pedals! Was nervous to make the jump to clipless. Well, now I have done so. Bought Look Keo (Classic) just last week. Will hopefully be ready at least with pedaling efficiency (if not aerodynamics in) to do whatever distance I desire going forward.


----------



## wg_one

*Hi*

Hi, I'm Bill from MN. I started biking in about 1991 with a mountain bike, a Bridgestone MB-5 that I loved. I sold that a while back and after a long break i've been riding more regularly. I inherited a used GT Airstream from my Dad, and I customized it to my liking for riding in duathlons, i completed my first in Sept. 2012, and my second in April of this year in 40 degree weather and driving rain. I'm looking for a new ride as it's time to retire the old Airstream, it really isn't meant for competition riding by any means. Hoping to get some good ideas here on what I should look for in a good road bike.:thumbsup:


----------



## 2fun

New here. Went on a 20 mile ride with some friends and my wife who all own road bikes. Unfortunately I only had a MTN bike. Needless to say, I was pretty sore/worn out after we finished our ride. Not to mention I hadn't sat on a bike for over three years. 

SO here I am reading about road bikes, trying to soak up as much info as possible before my 1st purchase.


----------



## Stafa

*Hi*

I am new and trying to get my post count up to 5 so I can actually post a question. I am new to biking in general - been abusing myself with p90x, insanity and running for a year and my knees are angry with me - so I decided road biking would be a great way to keep my cardio strong and am now shopping for my first bike. Hoping this forum can lend me a hand in picking a bike out for myself and my wife. 

Thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## Corsair05

Hello there!!
I'm completely new to this world of cycling. Very exited about buying my first bike.


----------



## babytis

*Ride on <3*

Hi, my name is Jenny, married, mother of two and I have 3 jobs. I've been into cycling mainly since 2007. I started out on my piece of junk Target mountain bike. Oct 2007 I bought my Trek 7100 Hybrid. I loved it at the time, but I soon realized I needed a road bike, because I had a need for speed  Sept 24, 2009 I bought my 2010 Trek 2.1 road bike. Now I'm saving up for something carbon fiber. More then likely it will be another Trek. Not many cyclists here where I'm from. I tend to travel long distances to hit trails. I enjoy riding for distance. Longest ride I've done was 127 unsupported. What a day to remember  Besides riding for pure enjoyment I also ride and raise money for MS. This last Sunday I participated in my 2nd Minnesota Ironman Bike Ride. I'm always interested in meeting new cycling friends. Hit me up and lets become friends


----------



## andytee87

Hi, I'm Andy, from Cardiff, UK. Been mtb'ing for the last 10 years or so, and recently took up road cycling as a way of keeping fit, but got the bug big time. Bought a Specialized Allez Elite '11 last year, but quickly wanted an upgrade and just bought a Specialized S-Works SL3 '11 as a summer/sportive bike.

Looking to do some sportives soon, but I have a pretty random training pattern because I work abroad, so any riding tends to get crammed into short periods of time, and then added to with time on an exercise bike at work.


----------



## markguy

andytee87 said:


> Looking to do some sportives soon, but I have a pretty random training pattern because I work abroad, so any riding tends to get crammed into short periods of time, and then added to with time on an exercise bike at work.


Yes. Traveling for work and bike training don't mix well. Not just the equipment, but I find the hours are typically long. A lot easier to run when on the road.


----------



## andytee87

markguy said:


> Yes. Traveling for work and bike training don't mix well. Not just the equipment, but I find the hours are typically long. A lot easier to run when on the road.


Yeh that sums it up, after an 11 hour day the gym isn't always top of the list! Find an exercise bike better than running on treadmills though- used to run on the 'roads' when I was in Africa, but I'm not allowed to here in northern Mexico, apparently 'perfect kidnap material' or something like that!!


----------



## xj bmx

hello! New guys here from Michigan, I'm new to road bikes, but not new to riding
I've been in the Bmx scene since about. 2000 and am looking into road bikes


----------



## FastRich

I guess since I'm back on a road bike and riding seriously, I might as well get down with a roadie forum. I stoked to be back on the road, pushing hard and seeing the fitness benefits. 
I ride and race off-road motorcycles and cars, ride and race mountain bikes and was a roadie when I was younger. 
Some of my other motorcycle racing friends have also picked up the road bike thing recently and one of them described it the other day as "spandiction".


----------



## CadeBowman

Hello All!
I'm a professional photographer and got into cycling a couple years ago, initially just for recreational/around-town-commuting purposes. Several months back, I got a better bike for weight-loss/charity-ride-century-training. Now, I think I may be addicted. Ha. Luckily, I work from home in the lovely town of Charlottesville, VA, so I can get in about 150 beautifully hilly miles a week.
Here's an iPhone shot of my bike... (Also... Those are Neuvation r28 Aero 4 wheels, and the new decals are much less gaudy, IMHO. I highly recommend them!)


----------



## Jeallen

Newbie here making first post.
Just getting into cycling.
I've been a runner mostly and
just want to break it up a little.
Looking forward to learning what
I can here. Thanks.


----------



## supamike318

Hi everyone,
I've been riding my friend's spare bike for the last 2 years every now and then and have finally decided to buy my own. Now to find the right one...


----------



## Jlbst49

I'm Jeff. Ive been biking for about 8 years … started moving up with a trek7.3 about 3 yrs ago. Just ordered my first road bike that I need to pick up tomorrow. 

Cannondale synapse 5. Cant wait! Will post a pic later.

Jeff


----------



## Supinator

*I just joined also*

I am just starting up riding again this year. I have done a couple century rides in the past and am hoping to get riding much more this season. I plan to do 100 miles this week. Shopping now for a new bike.


----------



## texastengu

*Something old nothing new*

Hey now and howdy from Austin, Texas. I'm Jim and am 58 years old (to be 59 this year).
I was born in Las Vegas and raised in L.A. What more can I say.
Riding a bike since I was a little shaver and even had a 120 house newspaper route which I delivered with two bags on my bike in 1964 and 65 in Montclair, California. I bought a Peugot U-08 in the late 60's and road the White Lighting for several years until I ran into a parked Corvette in San Dimas. I moved to Austin in 1984 and bought a Nisihiki Olympic 12 from Freewheeling Cycles. Then came the MTB craze which got me a Trek 8000 with a Manitou fork and then a Specialized Stumpjumper FSR. I still have all three.
Which leads up to today as my wife who is a type one diabetic for forty years signed up for the JDRF Ride for the Cure in Vermont in June. We bought her a 2011 Marin Ravenna WFG and I went out to the shed and dusted off the Nishiki and we've been training for the century. Eight weeks to go. I put a pair of Gatorskins, a new saddle and a Sigma on the Red Razor and she glides across the road like nobodies business. I do get some looks though from the young hammerheads when I'm riding my old pony.


----------



## LafNowCryManana

Noob here! Stands up in class and waves!


----------



## RIL49

Jlbst49 said:


> I'm Jeff. Ive been biking for about 8 years … started moving up with a trek7.3 about 3 yrs ago. Just ordered my first road bike that I need to pick up tomorrow.
> 
> Cannondale synapse 5. Cant wait! Will post a pic later.
> 
> Jeff


Welcome, Jeff. I also ride a Cannondale Synapse and you will like its plushness. Enjoy!!


----------



## tran.300

Hello!

Veteran forum lurker here -- noob to these waters non-the-less! 
My name is Ryan, from the flatterside of Ohio. I've been cycling since 2008 on an old steel schwinn traveler and just finally upgraded to a better bike after 4 years! Woot. I was hit in 2010 by a black silverado pickup and had to take the year off, but I am definitely better now!

Looking to possibly join a club or team in Columbus this year...


----------



## bb1857

Just joined the site and really started riding a good amount this season. Had a Scattante CFR sport but sold it today and looking for my new ride now. Rode a Specialized Tarmac and a BH Prisma today and absolutely LOVED the Tarmac. Renting a Madone 5.2 Monday while on a biz trip but I am leaning towards the Tarmac so far. Any thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## tran.300

bb1857 said:


> Just joined the site and really started riding a good amount this season. Had a Scattante CFR sport but sold it today and looking for my new ride now. Rode a Specialized Tarmac and a BH Prisma today and absolutely LOVED the Tarmac. Renting a Madone 5.2 Monday while on a biz trip but I am leaning towards the Tarmac so far. Any thoughts are appreciated.


Hey 1857,

I definitely recommend the Tarmac (which one? elite, comp, etc.). I was choosing between a Bianchi Sempre 105 vs a Tarmac and the only reason why I took the Sempre was because I was offered a better price. The Tarmac is definitely fast, and looks the part too. I personally like SRAM more than shimano, but like I said, you can't go wrong with a Tarmac, it seems to be the standard for a nice ride!

If I had the money I wouldn't hesitate to get a Tarmac as my other ride! :thumbsup:


----------



## tooomey

Newb here just saying hello to all.


----------



## ThemBigAnts

Checking in from Ohio


----------



## bb1857

Tran thanks for the input. I am looking at 2011 Expert(full Ultegra). I was amazed at the how effortless speed came on the Tarmac. I was a bit nervous about climbing with it because of the Standard crankset but I did pretty good on a some ok sized hills and felt it climbed better than the BH which I didn't expect. I am a newish rider and don't race but have been riding for fitness this last month or so. Losing weight and scale keeps going south which I love!



tran.300 said:


> Hey 1857,
> 
> I definitely recommend the Tarmac (which one? elite, comp, etc.). I was choosing between a Bianchi Sempre 105 vs a Tarmac and the only reason why I took the Sempre was because I was offered a better price. The Tarmac is definitely fast, and looks the part too. I personally like SRAM more than shimano, but like I said, you can't go wrong with a Tarmac, it seems to be the standard for a nice ride!
> 
> If I had the money I wouldn't hesitate to get a Tarmac as my other ride! :thumbsup:


----------



## thietkelogo

Hello, i am newbie from Vietnam, i like bike riding


----------



## theplumber

Hello, I'm Robert from So CA. I'm new to road biking. Waiting for my first bike to come in next week. Need to get back in shape to play tennis and have fun while doing it. I'm so exited, got my shoes and pedals, will be clipping in soon. Thanks for this great forum.


----------



## fireworking

Hey guys!

I recently picked up cycling just a few months ago and in the past 30 days, i've already went 300 miles (not many miles for some people's standard's, but for someone just starting out, thats a good amount).

I currently ride a vintage centurion bike. Well, I used to, until the derailleur broke on me when I was going ~26 mph on my speedometer on my way to high school. Then the chain got stuck in the rear wheel and I skidded for about 20 feet before coming to a stop (which was quite frightful).

But, I am currently looking for a new bike. I measured my height and inseam and saw something very weird, and I kept measuring it looking at many different videos on how to measure inseam and every time, I get the same number.

Height: 5' 7.5"
Inseam 33.0"

I am supposed to be male. Looking at other people's numbers, this is really weird, but I am pretty sure I measured it right. So I came here to ask about that (although I have been lurking around without an account for quite a while).


----------



## Slimie

fireworking said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I recently picked up cycling just a few months ago and in the past 30 days, i've already went 300 miles (not many miles for some people's standard's, but for someone just starting out, thats a good amount).
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Wow! I've done 65 miles in a month and felt fairly proud, but 300? That's really impressive and gives me something to aim for :thumbsup:
> 
> Now to break it to my family, do we say "cycle widow" here?!!!
> 
> -Simon


----------



## Madone SIX

New member here. Started riding a couple of years ago. I have been reading the forums a while, but I started racing this year so I thought it would be a good time to join and start posting.


----------



## Shlumpen

Bought my first road bike last weekend after realizing I never ride my MTB in the woods. I'll mostly be riding for fitness and fun as I'm not very competitive. I hope to gain some good tips on how to get the most out of the bike and myself from all of you here.


----------



## coach9

*New to fourum with questions*

Have a few questions regarding a bike I have.

Thanks


----------



## coach9

test sim 345///:'


----------



## coach9

1973 schwinn


----------



## coach9

has all sha


----------



## joshhan

Hello! New to road cycling with a proper road bike. Been mountain biking and riding on the road on a Trek hybrid (7.5FX) for about a year now. Lost some weight and gained some fitness. Been thinking about buying a road bike but was able to rescue a free one yesterday. It's a Trek 330, maybe from around 1990? 12 speed cro-moly frame with index shifters! I've never been on a bike with drop bars, even growing up so this is all new to me. 

Ordered a new wheelset and tires as everything seems original to the bike. Yes, even the tires. 

Looking forward to getting on the road!


----------



## coach9

my laptop is not running script to


----------



## jermattak

name's Jerm, this is my second season cycling, and here is my first build that i finished a few weeks ago...i need ten posts to post an image...heres the url
//imgur.com/qY0Rp


----------



## Joeallen312

*Hello*

Hello,my name is Joe. i am very new to road biking, but i have been enjoying it a lot for the last few months. i am really looking to all of the knowledge that is in here.


----------



## BRider

Hey! I've googled questions in the last few years since Ive started cycling and this site is a great resource that almost always comes up. Now that I am biking more and more, figured I'd join the convo.


----------



## joshhan

coach9 said:


> my laptop is not running script to


Oh, this is where we spam our 5 posts to start a thread?


----------



## BianchiMike

New road bike rider just got a new Bianchi less than a month ago. I've been riding every chance I get.


----------



## Trailrider

*New to the road*

Just wanted to say hi. I've been into the whole MTB scene for awhile and a few months ago decided to try my hand at the road thing. I picked up a used Madone and have been putting the miles on. I really enjoy it and I have lots of questions for you guys. So hopefully you'll bear with me.


----------



## reminis16

New to biking.
Purchased a 2008 Giant OCR1, road 9miles on first day biking(in over 10years), and 10 miles today(I was going to go farther but I ended up with a flat. I fixed it and made it home)


----------



## Guest

*New B*

Hi I'm Art and I am a newb who likes to cycle.


----------



## mikeny278

Hi Everyone,

Michael from northwest Indiana here. Just purchased a Trek FX 7.3 and consider myself at this point a recreational rider. Looking to ride for exercise because running is too hard on my joints. I can see biking becoming my next obsession though. So far I like biking a lot and have many questions. Is there a good way to conduct searches on the forum so that I do not repost a question? The search function on the website does not seem to filter out forum posts from all other things too well.

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## rmcnelly

My name is Rick and I just recently began commuting to work (only 4 miles one way). I'm 51 and figured I better start doing more to improve my fitness. I found a mid 90's Dawes Horizon Tour on craigslist for a good price and have been very pleased with the ride from the 531 tube set. I've been riding to work about 4 days a week with longer rides on the weekend and have seen a nice improvement in my endurance in just a month.

Hope to learn from the experience here.

--Rick


----------



## Jlbst49

Michael, my last bike was a trek 7.3x and it was a sweet ride, all things considered. Great way to ease into biking for speed and distance. Just took my first ride on my new cannonade synapse 5, and it's a world of difference. Only had time to kick the tires at 12 miles, but looking forward to 20 or 30 this Saturday when the rain clears in Philly. 

Jeff


----------



## LouGubrius

Hello Everyone! I've been an intermittent lurker for a while now. I've been a regular commuter cyclist since moving to Portland, OR exactly 3 years ago. Unfortunately, I knew little to nothing about cycling when I purchased my first adult bike, a Specialized Globe Carmel. I suffered through 2.5 years of that lead beast before getting a reasonable aluminum bike, my Raleigh Cadent, in February.

Of course, rather soon after getting a semi-good quality bike, I realized I want a damn good bike. While it will be next February before I can actually purchase my new ride, that won't keep me from training hard and (fingers crossed) completing my first century before the end of September.


----------



## Kooiiguru

*kontakt frauen single kontaktanzeigen sms sexkontakte private kontakte*

Hello 

Alles professionell kostenlose sex kontaktanzeigen kontaktanzeigen net singles partnersuche Ã¶sterreich 
frauen fÃ¼r seitensprung single bilder kostenloser sex chat sex heute sms date 
partnersuche usa mÃ¤nner die frauen suchen singles nÃ¼rnberg senioren kontaktanzeigen flirt chat at 

websextreff info/sofortkontakte php 

"websextreff info/kontakte php "]Hier klicken - dating hamburg er sucht sie internet kontaktanzeigen 










"websextreff info/suche-partner php"]‚Danke!' Eine Welle angenehmer Empfindungen spült durch ihren Geist 
"websextreff info/sexkontakte-gratis php"]Du kommst mir mit Deinem Arsch etwas entgegen, damit ich mit meiner Zunge Deine heiße Spalte lecken kann 
"websextreff info/seitensprung-kontakte php"]Wir küssten uns wieder und sanken aufs Bett 
"websextreff info/kontaktanzeigen-mollige php"]Einen Moment länger, und er hätte ihr feuriges Liebesnest mit einer dicken Portion Sahne überschwemmt 
"websextreff info/sie-sucht-sie php"]Wie schön wäre es, jetzt gefickt zu werden, denkt sie 


chatten single flirten chatten foto kontakte private kontaktanzeige sms dating 
privat kontakte singel club private kontaktanzeigen partnersuche sex frau sucht frau 
singletreff kontaktanzeigen hamburg frauen fÃ¼r seitensprung partnersuche chemnitz partnertausch 

websextreff info/single-nrw php 
vollpissen info/extrem-pissen php 
websextreff info/flirt-tipps php 
fetisch-extrem info/gummi-puppe php 
websextreff info/frauen-aus-hamburg php 

[link=websextreff info/muenchen-kontakt php]www flirt onenightstand single sex kÃ¶rpersprache flirt sexkontakte owl [/link]


----------



## raf4556

*How it started...*

I'm a 41 year old father of 6 year old triplets. I'm addicted to cycling.
I saw a couple of guys riding at the begining of the year, and said to myself, I bet I would like doing that. As a kid I would ride my bike all day long, all over the place. I started doing some research, because I knew nothing about road biking. Thanks, to this site, I learned alot of useful information, started looking for a bike, and purchased a used Giant OCR2 to see how much I would like it. Well, I loved it, started racking up the miles, and had one of my friends offer to buy my bike so that he could start riding. I bought another used Giant TCR1, set it up with the knowledge I gained from my first bike, and now ride 75-100 miles a week. I feel like I'm in the best shape of my life, and can't wait to get back on the bike. 
This is a great site that I read daily and use the reviews and search function to answer my cycling questions.
Rhett


----------



## mpeng

Hi I am from Singapore, am new to cycling...
I just bought my new entry bike today and will be collecting it this weekend...

I look forward to learning more about mountain biking from this forum..

See you


----------



## karungguni

mpeng said:


> Hi I am from Singapore, am new to cycling...
> I just bought my new entry bike today and will be collecting it this weekend...
> 
> I look forward to learning more about mountain biking from this forum..
> 
> See you


well this is a road bike forum, try mtbr.com for mountain bike things


----------



## David in WA

Cheers. Old guy getting back into road riding. Rode a lot in my twenties, and then got involved in other pursuits. Started riding again last year, recovering from an injury that kept me from running, and am so freaking happy to be back on the bike. 

My partner is a long-time mtb'er, which isn't my thing, but we found a smoking deal on a Kona Lisa Supreme that she adores, and now I'm persuading her to ride a century with me next month. She'll smoke me on the climbs... In July, we're doing a four-day ride around the San Juans and Vancouver Is. from our front door. 

As an old friend puts it, "Riding makes everything better."


----------



## mallettk

Hey, I just got my first real road bike this summer (trek 2.1) and I love it.


----------



## dafedico

Hi, I'm Daniel Diaz from Colombia, I start build a simple road bike with a cinelli supercorsa frame and various modern pieces n.n


----------



## iamjohn

Hello, As you can probably tell from my user name, my name is John. I'm from Concord, Mass and have only gotten into biking in the last couple of years. I did my first triathlon last year and have one coming up in June. 

I just bought my first tri bike from my LBS. It's a Kuota K Factor. Glad to be hear and appreciate learning from the experience of the posters here.


----------



## J.T.D.

Just upgraded from a Specialized Sequioa (2005 model) to a Specialized Roubaix Expert SL3. What a difference on my ride home tonight. 
I'm sure I will have many questions coming up as I transition from such an upright geometry to the Roubaix.


----------



## Calypsolips

Hi, I am a new to road bicycle. Cycling makes me happy. I've lost 20 pounds since I picked it since 2010.


----------



## irritainment

Hey, brand new here. I got a question on a road bike i recently picked up. Can anyone help me?


----------



## carlosv91

*Hello*

Hey all, 

This is my first post but also a question. Couldn't find a proper place to ask so why not here. I started getting into cycling a couple of months ago and did some rides in my mountain bike. Just some ~10 mile rides a few times a week. I decided to get a road bike but had a pretty small budget so settled on a $150 vintage Nikishi. It's nothing to brag about and kinda heavy but it does the job. Turns out that the frame is too big for me but I'm stuck with it till I get another bike. My question is how much of an issue is a bigger frame? I got a little concerned after last nights ride when I really noticed that I was rocking my hips like crazy. I now do 16-20 miles at least 3 times a week at about 15-16 mph. Will I notice any pain by the time I get a new road bike properly fitted at a LBS? Probably will be in less than a month.

Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## IMT_trailrunner

I have been cycling for about 7 years, parts mt bike and the rest on the road. Now I try to spend equal amounts on both for conditioning and recreation... though my skis and running shoes tend to take more than their fair share of time. 

I grew up back east where cycling is not exactly embraced but now reside in the PNW. And cycling here is much more embraced here. After riding in KY and VA for 4 years, cycling in Seattle has a much less hostile environment.


----------



## andresmunoz

*newbie here*

Hi there,

I'm new to these forums, and have a bunch of questions about components and bike pics to share of my two kit bikes, yet I cannot post them until I have 5 previous replies.... what a pain!... is there a way around this?

if no, here's the first of my questions

I have a chinese FM-028 TT frame, and the bottom mounted rear brake does not have any breaking power at speed (and I'm not quick!). So far I have used Tektro R725R & T726R brake calipers, and the resulting performance is the same... NONE.

Note that I can lock the wheel at very low speeds, so the braking is there... just nowere to be found at speed... maybe it jumps off the bike past 10km/h?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## hitransplant

hey all. Im not really a noob (sure, thats what they all say), this is just a new screen name. For some reason I couldnt dig up my old one (havent signed-on in years...but Ive been lurking).

Built a few bikes off parts from the classifieds on this forum back when I was in school... sold lots of stuff too. Came back to try to sell some race wheels before I turn to the all mighty e-bay (and get robbed).

anyway, hello again .


----------



## PlatyPius

andresmunoz said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm new to these forums, and have a bunch of questions about components and bike pics to share of my two kit bikes, yet I cannot post them until I have 5 previous replies.... what a pain!... is there a way around this?
> 
> if no, here's the first of my questions
> 
> I have a chinese FM-028 TT frame, and the bottom mounted rear brake does not have any breaking power at speed (and I'm not quick!). So far I have used Tektro R725R & T726R brake calipers, and the resulting performance is the same... NONE.
> 
> Note that I can lock the wheel at very low speeds, so the braking is there... just nowere to be found at speed... maybe it jumps off the bike past 10km/h?
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.


You should ask this question in the "Chinese Cheap Crap & Counterfeit" thread.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=3920291#


----------



## tlg

andresmunoz said:


> I have a chinese FM-028 TT frame, and the bottom mounted rear brake does not have any breaking power at speed (and I'm not quick!). So far I have used Tektro R725R & T726R brake calipers, and the resulting performance is the same... NONE.
> 
> Note that I can lock the wheel at very low speeds, so the braking is there... just nowere to be found at speed... maybe it jumps off the bike past 10km/h?


Better brake pads?
Also, most of the braking power comes from the front wheel, not the rear.


----------



## Benjamin S

*Newbie Intro*

Hi all, found the RBR forum researching carbon road bikes. I have been out of the cycling scene for about 10 years or so. I had two unfortunate work accidents that side lined me. First a shoulder injury and then shortly after a knee injury, both of which required surgery and and long recovery periods. The shoulder was not to long only about four months after the surgery. The knee took quite a bit longer, a little over ten months. 

I have gained considerable weight since that time and a recent visit to the doctors office lit a fire under my @ss. The doctor said I needed to loose weight, mind you I am 42 years young, 5'9" and I weighed in at 225lbs at the time of the visit... Yeah, I know I'm fat. Well I went to the local bike shop and got my 1995 GT mountain bike and my 2001 Specialized S-Works Team Festina road bike back in working order. 

My first ride was last week and oh my god I am in seriously bad shape. I choose to ride for only about half an hour and picked what was once originally a fairly easy ride with a moderate hill. Well I was completely out of breath from start to finish for the most part. My leg muscles were screaming and filled with lactic acid. I nearly got off the bike to rest, but my pride got the best of me, and I refused to get off and catch my breath, so I continued on till I made it home. I know realized that I need a really long way to go, I have about 50+ lbs to loose and some serious training ahead of me. 

Anyhow that's my intro, and I'm back into cycling.

Benny


----------



## Slimie

Benjamin S said:


> My first ride was last week and oh my god I am in seriously bad shape. I choose to ride for only about half an hour and picked what was once originally a fairly easy ride with a moderate hill. Well I was completely out of breath from start to finish for the most part. My leg muscles were screaming and filled with lactic acid. I nearly got off the bike to rest, but my pride got the best of me, and I refused to get off and catch my breath, so I continued on till I made it home. I know realized that I need a really long way to go, I have about 50+ lbs to loose and some serious training ahead of me.
> 
> Anyhow that's my intro, and I'm back into cycling.
> 
> Benny


I feel for you, Benny! 

I got back on a bike after about 30 (yes, thirty!) years without the time or inclination and only managed a 3.5 mile round trip.It was really rather disappointing. On my return home, after I'd reassured my family that there was no need to call for an ambulance I realised that I was no longer 18!

However... three weeks later I can manage 11.5 miles in under an hour every other day, including a really nasty hill right from the outset AND I can get home without looking like I'm about to explode! I'm still out of breath most of the time and ache horribly the following day, but I'm getting there and it's a whole lot more fun than it ought to be! Yesterday was a milestone in that I only had to stop once on the way up that hill.

Seriously good luck and onwards and upwards!

-Simon


----------



## Benjamin S

Thanks for the inspiration Simon. If you can get back on the saddle after thirty years I can do it after only ten. Good luck to you and enjoy that moment you conquer that nasty hill.


----------



## Slimie

Benjamin S said:


> Thanks for the inspiration Simon. If you can get back on the saddle after thirty years I can do it after only ten. Good luck to you and enjoy that moment you conquer that nasty hill.


Thanks!

That hill... it *will* be defeated :thumbsup:

-Simon


----------



## odyssey12305

Hi guys, I'm new to this forum but have been riding my CAAD for 3 yrs now -- and loving it:thumbsup:


----------



## baz69

*newbie*

hi all,newbie here currently ride a felt f75 just got week ago after being on a cube attempt ,also do some xc on a giant anthem x4 ,hi to everyone seems a great site with lots of interesting topics.


----------



## Macon Mike

*Newbie*

Hi everyone! Live in Macon, GA. Haven't ridden much at all since the '90s. Wanting to get back into it, but more for recreation and fitness. Rides with my young kids and after work exercise. Looking at a couple hybrids right now, and a cruiser for the wife. Looked at a few shops and found some we liked. I'll ask a few q's and request input in a new thread.


----------



## EnzY216

*Hello NooB here!*

Hey everyone my name is Jay I'm 32 from Westlake, OH (Cleveland). I have to say this will be my first rodeo. So I'm looking forward to learning many things from you pros! I'm planning on getting a road bike to commute back and forth to work on occasion, but my main purpose for getting a road bike is part of my cardio routine for my workouts. My goal is to eventually compete in some mini tri's for some fun.


----------



## memcneely

New to the forum, but really learning a lot so far. I picked up a used GT ZR1 a couple of years ago and so far its been great. Must bought my wife a new CAAD10 -3 which she is getting fitted for at our LBS here in Oregon. Cant wait for her to get into her new bike so we can start riding together. We're just starting out on road bikes at 48 and 49.... I guess its never too late to pick up a healthy hobby.


----------



## hollysurly

Hello everyone,

I am the newest member here and just wanted to drop by and introduce myself.


----------



## niceguy

*Trying a Very Long Bike Ride With Limited Preparation*

Good morning. Tomorrow I'm riding in a bike ride that entails three loops, the first is 35 miles, the second is 29 miles, and the third is 36 miles. If I ride them all, it would be a 100 mile ride. 

I've been on my bike about three times per week, and have ridden in two rides over 50 miles in the past month. I also run a few times per week between 5 and 14 miles. However, that's the extent of my training. 

I guess my question is, do I have any hope of completing 100 miles, or am I going to have to bail after the second loop? I'm prepared in terms of bringing lots of food, knowing what and how much to eat, bringing extra tire tubes, being familiar with the course, and having a friend to ride with for the first loop, but I'm worried about my lack of preparation. I've sort of winged marathons before, but I'm anxious about kind of winging a 100 mile ride. I'd be riding it on a cyclocross bike with 700-28 tires as well. Any help for this newbie is greatly appreciated!


----------



## rich p

*new Member*

Hello. I am Rich P from New Jersey. I have been riding since high school (mid 70's) but have not been on my road bike in about 10 years for any serious riding. I hoping very much to start agin with my wife and my 14 year old daughter. I am stuck in the 80's with my Tange #1 Cr-Moly frame with full Suntour Superbe grouppo and Mavic rims with clinchers. I also have an old Peugeot PX 10 from the late 70"s (great comfortable ride). I see no reason to upgrade (yet!). I have not kept up with the technology so I hope to learn alot from here. Since I am an "old timer" I hope I can contribute as well. Thanks in advance for all the great info.


----------



## Taswashere

*Newbie*

Hi Im Tunell from Northern VA. I've been riding since May of 2011. I am a big guy 6'3 and 360 pounds and dropping. My buddy got me to sign up for the Sea Gull Century last October. I really enjoyed the experience even though I only made the metric century. This year i am going for the full 100:thumbsup:. I look forward to hearing about training schedules etc.


----------



## tha shi cray

Greetings all from Highland, CA. Glad to be here and looking forward to enjoying the ride with all you forumites. Getting a very late start this season and really gonna regret not taking advantage of the awesome spring we had. This summer is sure to be a scorcher, but I plan to get some great rides in.

Cheers...TS Cray


----------



## soleful247

My dad gave me his old Bianchi bike. I'd like to find out what model it is. Thought I'd join a bike message board.


----------



## Nugger

'Sup everyone! Been lurking around here awhile, finally signed up to participate. My name is Cris and I've been both road and mountain biking for over 10 years, some years more intensely than others. I've already learned a lot from you all (even when I thought I knew a lot already). Looking forward to learning more and contributing.


----------



## Etrips

Hey all! Just purchased my first real bike! Picked up a 2012 Felt F75X from a local LBS and looking to have a blast with it! Now I just need to pick some cycling gear while I wait for in to come in!


----------



## Ianb1122

Hi my name is Ian. I have been cycling for a little over a month and absolutely love it. Have seen a lot of gains in the short time I have been at it and I am super excited about it. Just a road a 60 mile charity ride today with no issues. Anyway, happy to be a part of this community and hope I can learn from others.


----------



## PlatyPius

Ianb1122 said:


> Hi my name is Ian. I have been cycling for a little over a month and absolutely love it. Have seen a lot of gains in the short time I have been at it and I am super excited about it. Just a *road* a 60 mile charity ride today with no issues. Anyway, happy to be a part of this community and *hope I can learn from others*.



Learnin' #1:

I *RODE* my *ROAD* bike on the *ROAD* today.

See? Yer wish is comin' true already!


----------



## arid

Not my first post but still fairly new on these boards, Hi, I am Dan from Toronto. Been out of cycling for some time and have tried to get back into the grove a few years ago. Did the whole Mountain Bike thing and hopefully I can make it stick this time around as a roadie.


----------



## thomas850

Hello all. I'm Andy and I'm a new member of roadbikereview. I used to ride as a kid but as I got older I didn't ride nearly as much. Then my bike was my primary mode of transportation in college, but after college I didn't ride so much. About 12 years ago, I got a bike and started riding again recreationally and have been at it ever since. I've been using the great resources of roadbikereview for the last 12 years or so. I bought my bike on the classifieds here, and have gotten all kinds of great advice on the forums. I'm glad to now be a member. 

Andy T.


----------



## phobos512

*Howdy*

Ok here's my introduction...

I'm Matt, currently 32 and a systems engineer (please note it doesn't say IT in front of that - I'm a real engineer  ) for the Navy (civilian).

I picked up a new-old-stock Trek 6500 Disc mountain bike in January and have been riding it several times a week and the more I have ridden it I have realized I really also (or perhaps instead) wanted a road bike. I rode every day to school as a kid but prior to January hadn't ridden a bike in almost 9 years.

So in any case the other day I was looking at bikes and test rode a Giant Defy 2. I hadn't intended to purchase it at that time but I really enjoyed it. I told my girlfriend about it and she wanted to see it so we went back to the dealer and ended up picking it up. I rode it home, then rode it yesterday and again today.

I'm still trying to re-achieve a good level of fitness (have 17 lbs to go to be under 200 and then we'll see from there how crazy I want to get) so my rides aren't very long but on the road bike I find I'm much faster (my average this morning on a medium-long ride (for me) was 5 MPH faster than on my mountain bike) so my rides are shorter (time-wise).

For the time being I'm keeping both bikes but I tend to be a bit of a speedfreak so I may end up selling the mountain bike and just keeping the road bike (I have likened the difference to riding an enduro motorcycle as compared to riding a sportbike (which I also do)).

Anyway, thanks for checking out my post. See you on the road.

(And for the record neither of my bikes in the attached photos look exactly like that at this point - I have a seat bag, lights, and computer on my mountain bike and now two bottle brackets and a seat bag on my road bike).


----------



## Thony

Hey,
Im Tony Got into cycling when I heard about Bike and Build a couple years ago, hope to do it when I graduate college!


----------



## 1503

*newb*

hi all


----------



## avsrider69

Hi noob here. Just bought a Fuji Roubaix 1.0 last month and loving it. It's my first road bike. I had a Schwinn MTB from Costco that I bought 4 years ago and rode for only 15 miles in 4 years. I did my first 15 miles 3 weeks ago, 30 miles 2 weeks ago and 38 miles this week. I'm pretty slow (just about every rider passing me on the left) but I am enjoying every mile.


----------



## Pacer1

Name is Mike and I'm new to this forum. Been riding on and off for some time now and I've got an around town / towpath bike and a road bike (Surly Pacer). Love to ride and hear the stories on this forum.


----------



## Brandondowell123

**sigh**

I'm new to cycling, but I don't consider my self a noob.. I've been cycling for about two months to a month and a half and I've completed four races, all of which I did fairly well in. (22nd of 122, 13th of 79, 4th of 50 and 12th of 98) but I suppose to all you more experienced riders, I would still be considered a newb.. Oh well.XD


----------



## dr. ego

Hi everyone, Im dirk from the Netherlands.
Living in a country where everyone is used to riding bicycles, ive tought about bikes being a special thing.
Last week i was looking for a new bike because my old one is falling appart. I stumbled upon an old racing bike for a low price.
While looking up the company's of the parts on the bike i started to get an appreciation for quality bikes.


----------



## vafi

*Need help about Kestrel 200 SCI*

Hello everybody,
My name is Vafi and I am new here. I started biking several month ago with a Specialized Allez with Tiagra components. My bike was stolen a few weeks ago and I am looking to get a new one off CL. 
I am now looking at a Kestrel 200 SCI with all Dura Ace (8 speed) components that was built in 1993. The seller mentions that it has been regularly ridden and is good condition. He also says that the bike is already tuned up for the season as well. he is asking for $850.
I was wondering if it is reasonable to spend this much for a 19-year-old bike.
Could you guys please help me out.
Thanks!


----------



## vafi

Sorry guys but I need 5 posts to start my thread.


----------



## vafi

Sorry guys but I need 5 posts to start my thread again.


----------



## vafi

This is the fourth one.


----------



## vafi

This is the last I need.


----------



## illroots

*New here..*

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Thiel

I'm Thiel from western ma. Did road acing I high school and a bit after and then took a hiatus to do business, marry, have children etc. occasionally hopped on the bike or went MTB rIding over the last ten years or so but now trying to get back in for real. The fact that I'm turning forty so I'm gonna die soon as nothing to do with the sudden exercise kick. Really. 

Have a brand new fuel ex 8 MTB, but I'm riding my age old caad3 on the road. Removed the straight block and finally took the plunge into index shifting. 300 miles in my season so far. Feeling a hankering for a new bike especially because I still have a 53/48 front crankset!


----------



## Pacer1

I still need 8 so now it's 7.


----------



## Doc1911

*Newbeeeee*

Longtime lurker. Road (exercise/leisure) for many years until sickness .... Sold the stable. Better now after some years ... and once again in the market. Having fun looking at Cervelo, Piña, Trek, etc.


----------



## charliechen101

*new comer from TAiwan*

hello there. 

I am from Taiwan, which is used to the NO.1 top bike producer in the world, perhaps it is still now. nice meeting you here. 

charlie chen


----------



## millerb7

Morning! I'm a total cycle noob.... been into motorcycle racing for a long time now but just picked up my first bike. Got myself a cyclocross bike (Ridley X Bow) with SRAM Rival groupset. So far I'm REALLY enjoying it, although I do have road tires on until I get a little more comfortable with the bike. 

All in all the weighs in at around 17lbs so it's not to terribly heavy. 

I'm LOVING the doubletap system of SRAM, but I'm not thrilled with my front derailleur, it's rather difficult to shift and when it does, it kicks off (over the larger cog - assuming that's what they are called... it's a sprocket on a motorcycle). 

I know there has to be some great tutorials on how to work on your own bike... does anybody know of a few I can check out rather than just random youtube videos? I know my front just needs some slight adjustments.

Anyways, I'm stoked to be aboard and been learning quite a bit from reading this forum already.


----------



## Doc1911

I lived in Taiwan fo 2 years many years ago .... Beautiful country. Welcome to the forum.



charliechen101 said:


> hello there.
> 
> I am from Taiwan, which is used to the NO.1 top bike producer in the world, perhaps it is still now. nice meeting you here.
> 
> charlie chen


----------



## dbrand5b

Just bought my "first" bike 2 days ago. Giant Escape 2. I have about 20 miles on it. I'm also looking to get my post count up... I guess reading a lurking doesn't count for anything.


----------



## Pacer1

*Comfort*



Doc1911 said:


> Longtime lurker. Road (exercise/leisure) for many years until sickness .... Sold the stable. Better now after some years ... and once again in the market. Having fun looking at Cervelo, Piña, Trek, etc.


For comfort on long rides or riding in a group you can't go wrong with a Surly Pacer. I've had mine for two year with a tiagra group and I love it.


----------



## Nitefeatherz

I am also one of the types to "lurk". I got into cycling in Spring of 2011 after being a couch potato for most of my life (aside from horseback riding). I initially was riding a Pacific 2000 mountain bike but recently got both a Raleigh Talus 3.0 and a Trek SL 1000. 

Since I have trouble with various orthopedic problems (hand, shoulder, back and knee injuries,) cycling is a great way for me to get out while avoiding pressure on the various body parts that hurt. There are some lovely bike trails in the local parks on Long Island where I live and that makes it encouraging to get out more!! 

I have since informed my family (shortly after getting the Talus and the road bike) that cycling, like horseback riding, is addictive and I will be starting my Christmas list early this year.


----------



## DaBlackRev

Hi all, 

My name is David and I hadn't ridden a bike since I was little till last year. I signed up for a tri and a friend let me borrow his ceverlo. That was all she wrote. Now I'm commuting and training for another tri. About to pull the trigger and purchase my first bike this summer.


----------



## taschxx

Hey, I'm Tasch. I'm just getting back into traithlons/cycling after a break I took during my Degree. I'm realy looking forward to it!


----------



## taschxx

levendi1234 said:


> sorry guys need to post 5 replies before i can start a thread


sorry me to!


----------



## taschxx

levendi1234 said:


> sorry guys need to post 5 replies before i can start a thread


sorry me too!


----------



## taschxx

anyone here live in bristol?


----------



## Slimie

taschxx said:


> anyone here live in bristol?


Used to live in Congresbury, but that was a looooooong time ago! Some great cycling around there with the Mendips if you feel like a climb and the Somerset Levels if you're feeling flat. Aaah, happy times...

How's Bristol, it looks like a great place to live now?

-Simon


----------



## taschxx

Slimie said:


> Used to live in Congresbury, but that was a looooooong time ago! Some great cycling around there with the Mendips if you feel like a climb and the Somerset Levels if you're feeling flat. Aaah, happy times...
> 
> How's Bristol, it looks like a great place to live now?
> 
> -Simon


Hi Simon,

I only recently moved to Bristol but love it so far! Much more hills than I'm used to (I used to live in Dubai which is pretty flat!). I am definately enjoying the cycling there's definately lots of variety!


----------



## Slimie

taschxx said:


> Hi Simon,
> 
> I only recently moved to Bristol but love it so far! Much more hills than I'm used to (I used to live in Dubai which is pretty flat!). I am definately enjoying the cycling there's definately lots of variety!


Not picked up the accent yet then I expect?

Gert lush, it is!

-Simon


----------



## bruinfan90241

Hi everyone, I am getting back into cycling after a couple of years and am in the process of purchasing a new road or tri bike as that is what I want to get into. I joined this forum to do some research and learn from the experience of all of you.


----------



## user0209

Hi All,

I'm completely new. I'd like to join my friend in this biking hobby and I'm trying to shop for my first road bike. Please help me with advices and pointers:

- We'll ride on bike trail, 1-2 hours/ week for me, 10 miles trip. And probably some riding on the road side. Commute.
- I need a bike for that purpose and is light & durable. 
- Cheap since I'm on a budget. Under $500.

So far I could only look at Trek FX 7.1 $470. Good bike?

What's the best all around one for under 500usd? 

thanks.


----------



## Pacer1

*Giant escape*



user0209 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm completely new. I'd like to join my friend in this biking hobby and I'm trying to shop for my first road bike. Please help me with advices and pointers:
> 
> - We'll ride on bike trail, 1-2 hours/ week for me, 10 miles trip. And probably some riding on the road side. Commute.
> - I need a bike for that purpose and is light & durable.
> - Cheap since I'm on a budget. Under $500.
> 
> So far I could only look at Trek FX 7.1 $470. Good bike?
> 
> What's the best all around one for under 500usd?
> 
> thanks.
> 
> Look at the Giant Escape. My nephew one and I have the the Escape City. You can ride trail or road and they're great and right in the price range you're looking for.


----------



## sdwalker67

*Newbie Tard*

Yes, Newbie here also. I just got back into cycling last year after a 4 year, 45 pound hitaus. Found this joint while researching for a new steed as the KHS 220 I bought to get back into it is HEAVY and SLOW. Of course I am also HEAVY and SLOW. But I don't pretend to want to be fast, I just want to be long, like 100 miles long. 

Looking at either the Condor Superbird or the GT 3 series. Any opinions?

Steve


----------



## LionLee

*Hey everyone~ ^^v*

..nice to join the forum. I'm a personal trainer, health/sport/exercise nut, and fell in love with cycling just last year. I hope to make new friends here and learn a lot from you experienced folks!! See ya around!!


----------



## youngstah

HI,

Moved to SoCal a couple years ago, got tired of walking to explore the area, so I bought a hybrid for exercise and commuting. Starting riding longer and farther, got bored, so I joined a road group.

Got warned about being able to keep up, but I did fair, not the last up the climbs and not getting drop except on the long, steady flats.

Today I took the plunge and got a road bike, BMC Roadracer, can't wait until the weekend for my first ride.


----------



## racemachine

Hi All,
Like a lot of other newbies here, I've been lurking on this forum for a long time. I used to smoke heavily, but turned things around in 2005 when my new girlfriend influenced me to quit. I replaced cigarettes with running, and started riding bikes in the Summer of 2008, joined a club and started racing in 2011, and am generally a lot happier with my life. I rode a 2008 Tarmac Elite for the past 4 years, and just recently upgraded to a 2011 S-Works Tarmac SL3. It feels good to come out of the shadows to finally post!
-JJ


----------



## forgivenick

*mtb endurance racer from san diego got a road bike from 1987*

Hi all,
Just wanted to post about a bike I was given and find out more about riding this style (road) after riding mtb for so many years.
The bike is a schwinn super , with upgrades such as dura ace groupo and campy wheels


----------



## forgivenick

Sorry, meant to say super sport. Its like a mauve and white color scheme


----------



## mccutchen

Hey, 

Like Special K - anxious to get back on the bike!


----------



## Gcruz

*My 1st post and I'm a newbie*

Hi Everyone. I've been lurking around. My name is Gary from San Francisco.

*Previous bike experience - barely*
I sold my 1996 Cannondale SuperV2000 with Spinergy CF rims that's been hanging in my garage unridden for years . My MTB racer roomate told me to buy it back then, and it was only used for some commutes.

*My 1st road bike*
Was my dad's Bianchi back in 1987. It wasn't really mine, but I rode it a bit in Germany when we lived there.

*Why I'm getting into cycling?*
Short answer, to stay in shape.
I hate running, but I do it. So I guess I don't hate it that much? I started running last September and just ran my 4th half-marathon this past April with a PR of 2:00:37. I find running very boring, but it has the advantage over biking cause it is SUPER cheap! I tried one Mud Run and I like them for the variety.

Now I want to get into Cycling and I have a goal to do a Triathlon next year. At 36, I find it ironic that I'm doing all these activities that I would have excelled at 10 years ago when I was at the peak of my health. But my main goal is to stay active so I can keep up with my two little kids.

*A little about me*
I live in the Bay Area, love photography, and a bit of videography for fun. I find that cycling can be an expensive hobby, like photography! A set of nice wheels = Canon L glass! It's all relative...

Looking to get my 1st real road bike within a week so I'll be doing a lot more reading of these forums! Not sure if I can post a picture since I saw that there might be a limit and this is my 1st post.


----------



## Bremerradkurier

Long time lurker nearing thirty years of riding and wrenching-still partying like it's 1999 with Campy 8 speed and a 1" aheadset alloy framed Specialized.


----------



## RB Rob

Hello all, I'm Rob...new to the forum, but I've been at it for a long time here in Norcal....first road bike was a 1984 team Fuji. Current road bike is a 2010 Giant Defy Advanced 3....I am also an avid mountain biker, dont hold it against me...glad to be a part of this!


----------



## syciprider

Hi, old school steel hardtail MTBer who got his first road bike two weeks ago. 

It's been a sometimes embarrassing journey of discovery so far.
-Accidentally finding out about toe to front wheel overlap while attempting a T-stand in full view of amused motorists
-Bunching up the paceline on a big climb because I can't remember how the left STI shifter works.
-The revelation that I can actually hit 45 to 50 MPH on a downhill with nothing more than some styrofoam and nylon to protect me.
-Overweight guys who can drop me like I was standing still.

But, just like with MTBing, I love the freedom to point my bike up or down any road to see what's there and the sensory experience from the saddle.


----------



## Jay Omega

I primarily signed up to make searching easier. 

Anyway, I've been commuting mostly on and off (mostly off) over the years on various junkers that don't fit. I'm primarily here because I want to get a more efficient bike (faster) to get me to work quicker. More importantly, I want to enjoy the ride more. 

I'm currently in the market for a road bike (prefer used), but not sure what look for. 

*What I've learned from this forum (so far):*

- Fit is most important. Most recommend visiting LBS, however I don't really want to buy a new bike and don't feel right wasting their time.

- Nice frames and components are cool, but I shouldn't get caught up in all that as a beginner. Again, focus on fit and riding.

- Apparently, bike shorts will someday seem like a good idea to me and bibs will be even better. I ride to work in my work clothes or old snowboarding gear when it rains. Bike shorts seem so ....serious. 

*What I've learned on my own:*

- My bike should have fenders. I live in the Seattle area. It rains. Yes, they look dorky, but I like having them.

- Road tires make a big difference from fat hybrid/dirt tires. Big. 

- I hate the wind. I can handle pouring rain, but that head wind....ugh.

- I'm the slowest rider on the trail and have been for years. Part of that is chicken legs, but part could be the rat rides I've been operating. I currently ride a donated 52cm, $300 new, 15+ year old hybrid with 26" wheels (sticky hubs). 

- Looking for used bikes on craigslist is difficult. People don't seem to understand depreciation. I'm no expert, but it would seem like a 2-5 year old bike should not sell for $50 less for the current year, same model...with or without throwing in a bike pump and 'lightly' used biking shorts.


----------



## silvercreek

I did it backwards. I posted first on the Oldies But Goodie thread first.

Hello! I plead, a Senior Moment here. I've mostly been playing with my '78 Schwinn Paramount P13. I can't ride much anymore but still enjoy working on the vintage bikes and riding one every now and then.


----------



## silvercreek

Hello to all, I thought it a good idea for me to come over here and learn a bunch from you guys. I may have worn my welcome out over on another site. I guess that's what happens when someone ask to many dumb question.


----------



## Pacer1

Nothing wrong with that. Half the fun of having a bike is making it what you want.


----------



## irishdb

Hi all,

New to the forum. Have been riding for many, many years.

Danny


----------



## irishdb

Sorry - meant to say I live in Plano, Texas (just north of Dallas). Ridea Specialized Tarmac Pro SL RED


----------



## siladitya

Hi, I'm Sila and I'm a newbie as well.


----------



## siladitya

And I'm going to start notching up the posts on this soon!


----------



## RobFL

My name is Rob from Jacksonville. A little over a month ago, I got upgraded from a Motobecane Hybrid to a Gravity Comp X SRAM Rival road bike to keep up with my son during bike rides and absolutely love it. Yesterday, I completed my first ~50 mile group ride and it was totally awesome. I've been riding as much as I can before that and am getting addicted to the sport. Even though I still consider myself a "beginner", I've been keeping up with all these pro cyclists in the group rides going 20-22mph relatively painlessly! I have not yet been able to keep up with those going ~28-30mph, but that will take time! In the meantime, I am thoroughly enjoying myself!


----------



## PlatyPius

sogarcia said:


> Why do you have to have 5 posts to create a new thread? Please someone elighten me on the rationale for that. I just want to know if anyone is using internal gear hub, mainly Rohloff on a Trek Fuel...


To stop robo-posts by spammers.

Pros:
1. Newbs actually post a few times rather than posting one question and then never returning.

2. Cuts down on spammers.

Cons:
1. Causes newbs who just can't wait to post their question, such as " I just want to know if anyone is using internal gear hub, mainly Rohloff on a Trek Fuel...", to post it in the wrong topic, annoying the hell out of everyone else with their impatience. If you're gonna ask for help/opinions from others, maybe you should get to know those other people a little first...

2. Causes idiots to post 5 one-word replies so they can ask their burning, critical question, such as " I just want to know if anyone is using internal gear hub, mainly Rohloff on a Trek Fuel...", in its own topic.


----------



## Pacer1

Man let it go. Get your posts in and then ask a question. No big deal


----------



## tullymars

Hello All,

Here is my story:

Started biking again after a long time away. Used to Mtn Bike a lot, but life got in the way. So last year, 2 back surgeries later and out of shape, I started road biking. I was not sure if I was going to like it, but I do! 

Today I'm into my early 40's, I've got under my belt a few half Century's, 2 Duathlons, 1 non bike related Tough Mudder and my first Century in Sept. I attribute it all to riding! 



Thanks to all who have put the time into building this Forum. It is much appreciated!


----------



## roadbikegear

I've been a big fan of RoadBikeReview.com for the last several months. I've used the site to review several purchases. I like the community vibe here.

I've been riding since 1988. I raced competitively through middle school and high school. Now I'm a cycling enthusiast and commuter.

I'm happy to be part of this community.


----------



## ryuu55

Hi, my name is Joey. I'm 30 yrs old and live in Alabama. I'm a total newb on a road bike. Our state isn't too bike friendly, but still looking forward to riding more and more.


----------



## sbob

Hi everyone, casual cyclist here looking to get into road bikes. Basically spent the weekend reading about bikes, and I'm pretty sure I'm just as confused as I was before, so I've got a lot to learn...


----------



## sprybry

*Hello, first post*

Hi, my name is Bryan. Well, I have been lurking in this forum for about a year now and I think I ready to get involved and take advantage of other rider’s experiences. I live in a Northern Minneapolis suburb and I think the trails we have are fabulous. Last spring, I finally figured it was time to ditch my Murray mountain bike for an entry level road bike and get serious about riding. Last summer I put on 1,100 miles and turned 50 years old. This summer, I plan on getting my 18 year old son a bike also, so we can start riding together on comparable bikes.

I like to do my own maintenance so I hope to use this forum to learn how to properly maintain a road bike as well as an understanding of the quality of components to see what I can upgrade.


----------



## holepuncher1

Hello my name is Jared, I bought a bike and I lost 160# I am a baker by trade. The first step is admitting you have a problem right? Well here I am I have a biking problem.


----------



## spokenwald

*Jared-what's the problem?*

seeing how you were able to loose 160#,everything else will be a small problem. just take it one step at a time. but what is yyour concern,I have coached many cyclists.


----------



## jsophoto

Josh.
Southeastern VA. 757.
Started riding a hardtail Raleigh Talus 29er MTB about 8 months ago, bought a Raleigh Revenio 2.0 a couple months after that.
mostly rode trail for a while, banged myself up pretty regularly on the Talus. started doing mild freeride, so I bought a Trek Fuel EX7. second time riding that (February), ate it off a dirt jump and broke my right hand, some ribs, bruised my humerus, sprained my elbow, got a concussion (thank god for helmets), got a hernia, and threw out my back. finally mostly recovered from that and am giving up on MTBing for at least a few years. 

getting serious about road biking. before the accident I was riding a solid B+ pace regularly, managed to ride a solid B occasionally starting 3 months after the accident. Just had the hernia repaired, so I can push hard again. Sold my Raleigh, selling my Trek, and buying a Scott Foil 30.
Hi.


----------



## holepuncher1

I have questions about nutrition for an "athlete" I eat what I want during riding season april may thru october nov... How ever I really don't know when or what to eat. It is a jumble, I ride anywhere from 15 to 70 miles and about 5 times a week...


----------



## roaduck

*New to this forum*

Just want to say "Hi" to everyone. Just registered to the group. I have done most of my cycling since 1983. Couldn't do most sports because of a shattered knee cap that was removed in 1971. I am 65 and still at it. I won't let myself get old. I just bought a 29er MTB a few weeks ago, and now have sold my LeMond and ordered a Surly LHT that is due next week. Can't wait. I recently moved to a hillier area and need the gears. Also have a recumbent that is a joy to ride if you want relaxation and a good view while riding.


----------



## Pacer1

You're better off posting that one under the training threads.


----------



## Byron M.

Hello, my name is Byron and I am new to cycling. I have always wanted to get into it, but well, life just happens. I am just turning 40 and bought my first road bike. I am in it for the exercise and the freedom of just being out there. I hope someday to be able to bike across this beautiful country of ours. For now, I am eager to learn, and eager to get some miles logged. Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## tullymars

Welcome aboard


----------



## 6.0.5.2.7.

Well that sucks - wrote a nice intro, hit submit, and find out that I got logged out and lost all of it.

I have been riding bikes as long as I could walk. My first "real" bike was a Cannondale M300 that I got for my 14th birthday. I couldn't even begin to guess the mileage that bike has (I never asked my parents for rides - I biked everywhere, took the bike to college, I have even participated in a race with it) but it is one possession that I refuse to give away.

I have ridden a road bike exactly once. I actually wanted one when I got the M300 but mom pulled rank cause mountain bikes were really popular at the time. I was house-sitting my moms bosses house and he told me to take it for a spin. Not sure what it was but I know it was reallllly expensive at the time. It was carbon tubes with metal (i think titanium) fittings - this was wayyyyy before the all carbon bikes that you see now. TIcked of 15 miles pretty easily.

Now I am outta shape and see road bikers fly by my house literally all day. I say that looks fun and buy a Cannondale R700 without the wheelset. Kinda kicking myself because I thought they would be easy and cheap for a set to get started and was quoted $700 by the local bike dealer.

So now I have a bike with no wheels - and the inability to ask a question as to where to find "reasonable" 650 wheels / tires so I can test this bike out.


----------



## jimmyleg

I've been lurking in here every now and then. 62 years old (forced retirement *grin*), do 3 or 4 centuries and a couple of week-long supported rides a year. Giant OCR C1, Ultegra compact.


----------



## burttrans

Hey everyone my name is Rod; I just started riding this spring. I have not been on a bike much since I was a kid. I live in Iowa and have close access to many paved trails so I picked up a Trek road bike on Craigslist and have been riding almost everyday. We also have some great off road trails and would like to pickup a cyclocross bike but need to do my reasearch before I spend any money. I have enjoyed the forum and look forward to learning a bunch from everyone.


----------



## JC1974

*Hi*

I have been lurking here for years. It is time that I start to contribute to this site. I have learned a lot from these forums.

JC


----------



## 2000Z3M

Hello,

Im back road riding/training again. I use to mtb a lot about 10 years ago but joined the air force and left it all behind. I just picked up a LeMond etape for the road and an Ellsworth Epiphany for the woods. I am also training for s spint tri in late July. 

Chris


----------



## bmevans

Hey,

So I'm new to road cycling. With in the past few months I started to ride on road bike. I first started on a cheap columbia road bike from the 80's. Then recently I bought a more suitable Schwinn Le Tour 1989. So far I have gotten a total of 500 miles under my belt. I still lack the funds to buy shorts and a jersey. So I am always afraid of what other roadies will think when they see me in athletic shorts and a sweat wicking shirt. Anyways I am excited to be getting into this sport.


----------



## L9Sports

*L9 Intro*

Hey All,

Here I am, answering questions, having fun, riding bikes...

Cheers,
Alex


----------



## dutchgenius

James here

I have been an GT mountain bike junkie over the years but am getting into road bikes for commuting/triathlons. I have built a bike from scratch before, but road bikes are all new to me. I anticipate asking a lot of questions, probably not all smart ones.


----------



## InTandemCompetition

*Hi all!*

Looking forward to getting back on the bike!


----------



## DrGerm

I'm a newb

Sorry if I post a few random things, but I have a question I REALLY need answered and this forum won't let me post a new topic until I've posted 5 times...


----------



## Allshownogo

Hi all,

Just joined up for answers to some Chinese carbon questions.

However I'm a returnee to cycling after divorcing my bike about 14 years ago. Since then I've built countless bikes for friends and family, but only occasionally rode the things that I built.
Two years ago I decided to make a serious attempt to get fit again, but the last six months of 2011 resulted in a host of medical problems that kept me off the bike. I was pouring the food down my neck at this time to the same level that I was when I was riding and stuck a bucket load of weight on.

January the first this year I did a 10 mile time trial on quite a mild winters day when I weighed 104.7kgs. I turned out a 27:36 on that day which wasn't too bad for a 6'5" aerodynamic brick!
Since then I've slimmed down to 92.3kgs and gone back up to 93.5kg as the legs have been reborn!
Last Wednesday I turned out a 23:43 on my Chinese FM018 TT bike so something is definitely working.


----------



## FirefighterMtn

Brian here! MTB rider getting into road biking. Wife has done a few tri's and now it's my turn.
Husband, dad, firefighter, Jayhawk! Love being outside and active and its time to dust off the Giant TCR and hit the road!


----------



## sbonder

Rode as a kid in NY. Now ride a bit with the kids around Atlanta on comfort bikes. Now interested in triathlons, so have taken up swimming and just bought a Focus Izalco to be delivered next week.


----------



## auscycle

*new*

hey, hi everyone at Road bike Review,

My name is Elijah (lyj) and i am new to this site(obviously) and also new to cycling,

i have just purchased a Jamis Xenith Endura Comp in an effort to increase my cardio fitnes and stamina, i ride motocross and also am about to go away to the army for my basic training and i thought this would be a good way to increase my fitness and stamina.

Am open to all and any advice, tips or info that anyone has to better increase my knowledge and understanding of the bikes and the sport.

thank you.


----------



## auscycle

hey, hi everyone at Road bike Review,

My name is Elijah (lyj) and i am new to this site(obviously) and also new to cycling,

i have just purchased a Jamis Xenith Endura Comp in an effort to increase my cardio fitnes and stamina, i ride motocross and also am about to go away to the army for my basic training and i thought this would be a good way to increase my fitness and stamina.

Am open to all and any advice, tips or info that anyone has to better increase my knowledge and understanding of the bikes and the sport.

thank you.


----------



## BubbaBeBiking

*Making a comeback!*

Let's see, like most grew up riding bikes around the neighborhood until I was old enough to drive. Then got back onto a bike when I went away to college and couldn't have a car on campus. That's when I got a my first "real" non-department store bike... a Trek 830, that my father rides today. Then I got into mountain biking and was addicted. Unfortunately, I messed up my back at work and had to put mountain biking aside as I just couldn't handle the bumps. I still rode my mountain bike on rail trails for a couple years, until I made the leap and bought myself a road bike. A 2004 Felt F90 with all upgraded components to Shimano 105. I wanted to buy the F70, but it was the end of the season, and the LBS didn't have my size in stock, but the offered to swap the parts over to the F90 which they had in my size. I was hooked instantly.

Then, life happened. Got married and had a kid within the first year of my road biking passion. It didn't stop me, but it slowed me down. Then we moved out of the city into the country where I didn't know the roads, bought a new house that needed some work to complete, and the dust piled up on my bike. I think in the first three years of owning the house, I might have put about 50 miles on my bike. This year WILL be different. I am making a comeback!


----------



## john7531

Hi, been lurking these forums since 2009 and finally decided to tag my obligatory 5 post count.


----------



## fporknhoj

I'm John. Had a friend that got me into cycling in college, and I've been getting deeper into it ever since. I'm here to learn from people that know more about this than I do.


----------



## EclipseDS

Hi y'all

My name is Eli and recently got a new road bike, a Cannondale CAAD8 2012. I actually got a vintage Cannondale before that and I decided I want a modern one, but will still keep the vintage for that quick errand.

I'm pretty handy so I'll be doing a lot of the maintenance and upgrade myself. These are my first road bikes and I've always ridden a mountain bike -nothing too fancy, just department store bought beater.

I'm new here and new to road biking. I hope to learn from all of you pros, so please give me a tip or two


----------



## stuartog11

Hi all, 
I've been trolling for a bit. Now want to either help or get some help. 

First Road bike
S-works E5 2004 (can't do pics yet)

And now my new baby. This is going to be my first build (with help)
BMC SLX01 Stars and Stripes


----------



## stachattack

im harrisen. im 17, live in portland oregon and just getting into the sport...figured this would be a good way to get one of my five posts in before i can create a thread and a ask a question.


----------



## GFord

New to the site as well. I wanted to ask a question but can't as I never posted before. Been riding for five years and am making the jump to Carbon.


----------



## sr9004u

Well I gave up roadracing motorcycles 18 months ago....giving up the rush of riding a motorcycle at speeds well over 100+ I thought was going to be difficult...

Started with a K2 Zed Mountain bike on the Pacific Trail in California, I liked it....

Stepped up to The Trek Alpha 1.5 which is my main ride.. 2 months later....

Picked up a Specialized Hardrock 29'r just to trail ride... 3 months later ...

Picked up a Giant Trance X4 for all mountain stuff.

I like biking ride about 130miles a week mostly road, funny how you can get the same rush out rolling over a tough climb and blitzing the back home human powered at a steady 30 35mph.

Void filled I ride 5 days a week minimum and I can assure you the tires on bikes are way cheaper.


----------



## stockwiz

hello... new here. started road cycling last year with felt z85, mostly stumbled upon these forums after researching wheels and stumbling upon posts by the maker of wheels from the site bicyclewheelwarehouse .. was previously just a member of bikeforums.


----------



## brianvosburgh

Sliding into 40 and after sitting for 3 years writing code for a startup and adding kids 3 and 4 during the same time I found that my metabolism had left the building and that yes, I actually can gain weight with a dedication to sleep deprivation, drinking to much, and eating like crap...

Anyhow, set out in 2012 to get back to healthy. Running hurts too damn much anymore so I said, "[email protected]@@ it, buy a bike." and I did. 2012 Trek Madone 4.5. Man, I'm digging it. 15-20 miles a day, it's my sanity time and I'm down 12 pounds. And my teenager daughters think I rock the tight maxipad shorts! (not)


----------



## penga25

hi everyone,

Been mountain biking for 15+ years but just bought my first road bike today. 

brand new '11 jamie ventura race

what next other than ride ?


----------



## vivid

Hi all, 

new to the forum and to road riding. Picked up my first bike in dec and have been loving the sport so far.


----------



## fquails

Hi, long time cyclist, first time posting here. Been riding aluminum Klein road and mountain bikes for years, and I just got a full carbon Fuji road bike a few weeks ago. Glad to be part of this forum.


----------



## Derbydog07

Hi guys (and gals),
Name's Kent. I just purchased my first road bike today. I bought a 2012 Specialized Allez. I am very happy with my purchase so far. I am 22 years old, and I have decided to use biking as a means of fitness, mainly because running is boring. I also have made a goal for myself to compete in the BP MS 150 next April. I'm very excited to start a new hobby, as my previous one is becoming very expensive (I drive an '85 Porsche). I am very active in automotive forums, and am excited to become the student again! Looking forward to absorbing a wealth of knowledge from the veterans here.

P.S. I noticed a bit of noise from the front bearing as I rode it this evening. Too tight, too loose? Lubrication?


----------



## Slimie

Derbydog07 said:


> Hi guys (and gals),
> Name's Kent. I just purchased my first road bike today. I bought a 2012 Specialized Allez. I am very happy with my purchase so far. I am 22 years old, and I have decided to use biking as a means of fitness, mainly because running is boring. I also have made a goal for myself to compete in the BP MS 150 next April. I'm very excited to start a new hobby, as my previous one is becoming very expensive (I drive an '85 Porsche). I am very active in automotive forums, and am excited to become the student again! Looking forward to absorbing a wealth of knowledge from the veterans here.
> 
> P.S. I noticed a bit of noise from the front bearing as I rode it this evening. Too tight, too loose? Lubrication?


I've a 2011 Allez and the front tyre makes a lot of noise on the road, I've come to rather like it now but it was a bit of a surprise at first.

-Simon


----------



## infaddict

*Hello from UK*

Hi, I'm a 35 year old male who used to ride mountain bikes as a kid. A few years ago I got back into cycling by riding into work each day (only around 24 mile round trip). Hoping these forums can answer of few of my newbie questions


----------



## infaddict

Yep I'm glad I found this community too


----------



## infaddict

Haha, I really do have a cycling problem but can't ask for help until I've reached 5 posts!


----------



## infaddict

Hey chancellor, I used to work in Manila at a business in Makita - nice to see you here


----------



## infaddict

I'm working towards 5 posts too. Seems a silly way to prevent spam users as you actually end up with 5 useless posts (mostly) for each new user.


----------



## bhaijaan

Hey! I'm a college student getting into the sport. My current ride is a red 1987 Trek 330 with dura components and alpha 2000 brakeset.


----------



## tugboater

*noob in AK*

Hello-

My name is Eric. I'm enjoying the time I spend on bikes again. I've found riding/cleaning and wrenching on bikes is a great way to stay connected with my soon to be teenage sons(twins). Plus it seems to slow the aging process much more effectively than beer. We live in Palmer, AK up near Hatcher Pass and love every minute of outdoor time we can get.

Can anyone recommend the a few reliable and noob friendly part and tool websites?

Thanks.


----------



## Triggrr

Hi, I'm Shannon ( a dude). I'm new to the cycling world (about 5 weeks in). I'm loving it thus far. Lost weight and in best shape of the past 10 years. I am however trying to get the bike stuff sorted out. I mean, Does the big money bikes make the average rider seem like a super star to a average rider on a intro level carbon w/105's or am I just that slow?


----------



## ILikeBond

Jack, 32. In 2004, I took my father's 1984 Cannondale (27" wheels, touring frame either an S-500 or S-300), bought an Ultegra set on ebay, some new tires, handlebars and a shimano flight deck computer and started riding in Prospect Park, Brooklyn while I was studying for the bar. I lost some weight and really enjoyed it, but slowly fell off as life changed. I kept the bike, though, and fast forward 8 years later, this past April I got it tuned up and started riding again (now living near San Jose, CA). First ride was a struggle at 8 miles. Now riding 15-20 miles 4-5 times per week, plus trying to do an occasional longer ride on the weekends. Have lost ~25 lbs, time's improving, distance is improving, stress is down, feel better... I just ordered a carbon seat post, fork and some new wheels and tires too. Looking at buying a modern CF (or possibly Ti) bike in nearish future (Cannondale weighs ~ 27 lbs, I'm real curious what a 15-17 lb modern bike rides like). Been lurking on this site for a while... first post. Moving to San Diego in about a month and will hopefully look to start group riding then to mix things up a bit.


----------



## stijn_b

Hi, I'm Stijn, a Belgian bloke of 23 years old. Have been mountain biking for years as well as biking in general.

I'm on the hunt to build a custom road bike by myself. Looks like this forum will be a great help!


----------



## thenish03

Found the forum a couple of weeks ago - lots of great info on here. Just starting out, looking at getting an Argon 18 Krypton or a Cervelo RS. Had the Krypton out for a test ride yesterday along with a Felt F5 - really liked the fit of the Krypton.


----------



## losangeles4

not really new to the site but it's been over a year since i looked.
starting all over again after a mishap. love this site.


----------



## Smoker

Kyle. 32. I rode anything with wheels 24/7 when I was younger, but never seriously got into cycling. I just bought a Fuji Roubaix set up as a singlespeed. Took it for a ride yesterday and decided I'd be happy to add a few pounds worth of gears... I knew this on the front side, but I got the bike for next to nothing. 20 miles yesterday with 800 ft of ascent/descent, and averaged a very humble 15.8 mph. I'm hoping to use this bike to commute.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

Greetings all. I was searching for reviews on Michelin Lithion 2 road tire and came across this site. Looks like a a great forum to get unbiased opinions.


----------



## sullied

I'm Rob...27 and started getting into road cycling with a group in CA earlier this year. Bought a used 2009 Trek 1.2 off of craigslist and there's no telling where I'll go from here.


----------



## Chrisct

Hello Springfield! My name is Chris, I'm a recovering fat arse, I used to ride a ton back before kids/mortgage/etc...but let myself focus on things that paid the bills and expanded the waist line. I just got back into spinning/riding this feb and have dropped 40 lbs. I bought a 2011 spec secteur yesterday after a week test riding a few models. Super stoked to be active again, and getting the legs ready for a few trips to Montana to bomb some powder on my new skis (recovering ski bum as well). Hope to gleen some good tips here and get better on my rides.


----------



## tkat20

*New/Old Guy*

Hi,
I'm a new guy here with an old problem. I know you can relate to what I'm about to reveal to ya'll. I like bikes. I have been riding for a long time and will ride a lot more. I am 60 years old and hate to be called old. I am in decent shape and like to commute to (and from) work. I commute 25 miles round trip. The one good thing I like about my commute is that I have a slight tailwind to work and a strong one, heading home. And I love it. Lots of times I take the long way home and get to recover with a Beer (which I share with my Wife). I live in the rainy NW, so I hit the wet stuff once in a while. 
I wrench on my own bikes and have designed and built quite a few recumbents. As I get even older I will be designing and building electric motors into my bikes. What fun.
My final thoughts to everyone, is to stay physically active and keep your brain stimulated.
Ciao for now, Tim


----------



## mgammon91

*New in 2012.*

My name is Matt and I'm new to both the site and cycling. I've been riding a cheap old 10 speed bike to work for the past month or so as alternate transportation and have begun to love it. I find myself going for recreational rides after work instead of going straight home and have decided to get into the sport for both fitness and fun. I currently have a 2012 Felt Z85 on layaway at my LBS(only 2 payments of $177 left!). 
I do not know nearly as much as I probably should about my bike and the sport, but am eager to learn. I made the decision to purchase the Z85 after I read multiple reviews stating that it was a good beginner bike for the price and that the bikes frame geometry allows for an easier riding style transition(fully upright to a more aero, but still slightly upright position). 
I'm looking forward to picking up my bike in a couple of weeks! Thus far I have picked up a pair of shorts, gloves, some cheap pedals and toe clips(until I ride for a bit and save up the money for new pedals and shoes), and a decent cyclometer that measures cadence. 
Any tips for getting started or anything else that I should pick up before I begin riding? 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

Matt, I would invest on a good moisture wicking jersey with tri-pockets in the back to hold your keys, wallet, energy bar or spare tube/pump. There's always good deal at bikenashbar.com or performancebike.com.


----------



## FLATEAR

My name is Mike and I want to find a good route from Harrisburg to Lewes DE


----------



## TK TotalKustom

Im TK
just getting into cycling competitively having cycled for years. Recently turned to road bikes and havent looked back...


----------



## pete210

*'Nother n00b alert*

Needing to do something besides ride a couch, I've decided to get back into riding. I have a friend who rides, and it's something I know I'll actually do, as opposed to running or going to a gym which I won't. I have looked at a few bikes, checked out components, and talked myself into an all-105 Fuji at my LBS...that I need to wait a few weeks to afford. I prefer to buy once and avoid the regret of compromise, but that's me, no doubt many out there would disagree. Anyway - Hi, and pardon me while I eavesdrop....


----------



## AmsoFatso

*Hello, I am new here. But old all over elsewhere.*

I have just started riding for the first time since just before my daughter was born. That was 15 years ago. In the meantime, apart from watching my kids grow up, have worked in a different country (twice) in an increasingly sedentary work situation, on the serious side I have been very lucky and recovered from a Clark IV melanoma on my leg and several secondaries in my lymph nodes that have been removed in my leg, etc. I got given the all clear a year ago after 7 years of roller coaster times, I let everything go a little during this period, so I have finally decided it is time to get back on the bike. 

My aim is to integrate riding into my day and to try and commute into work and back at least twice a week. My commute is 60km return. (I have just completed 2000km on this regime.)

My main bike is a Focus Aribba 2.0, which I love. I am building up a super commuter from scavenged and cheap bits. So far I have:

1) BMC SLT01 frame (new, but old 2009 stock.)
2) Used 7800 Dura Ace + FSA SLK Crank + FSA Ceramic BB
3) Salsa Woochipper bars
4) New Shimano RS80 wheels

Oh, and I play guitar in a band called PandaFaceBand.

Nice to meet you all.


----------



## timtruro

*Hello from America's Hometown*

Hi All, 
Just joined the forum this morning. I am a recreational road rider who got hooked, or I should say re-hooked on riding in 2008. My main ride now is a 2009 Specialized Roubaix Elite Triple. I usually do moderate distance rides of 20+ miles, although from time to time i do 40 or 60 milers. Currently training to do at least 65 in the early fall.

I am just beginning to build a bike from the frame up. The frame is on order and should arrive within th next week. Hoping to get some help on the build from memebers of this forum. 

Anyway looking forward to some good bike talk.


----------



## chris9888

Hi, I am a mountain biker and newbie to road bike. Bought a Bianchi Pasta sometime ago with the intention to improve stamina and strengthen my leg muscles. But the Bianchi is collecting dust in my storeroom as I feel very uncomfortable in the riding position of a road bike. Hope to get some inspiration here. Thanks.


----------



## MadonnaSurprise

PlatyPius said:


> Since it was pointed out - in a 7 year old thread that was dredged up - that there is no "Intro" thread for n00bs to the site, how about doing so here?



Hi, I'm MadonnaSurprise and....I like to ride my bicycle, I like to ride my bike. I like to ride my bicyKULL, I like to ride my biiiiiike


----------



## moose82

Hey guys. I stumbled across this site and decided to join yesterday. I got into cycling about a year and a half or two years ago. I try to get in 120-150 miles/week, mostly solo. I have an 11 Focus Cayo 1.0 and a 10 CAAD9-5. Thinking about unloading the Cayo and putting some of the money into the CAAD, but we'll see.

If anybody is in the Fairfax VA area and want to get a ride in, let me know.
Chip


----------



## trekstud2

*Newb here*

Hi All,

I am a newb to the site and thought I would say hi. Just trying to figure this out. I am a recreational rider but every ride for me is a personal race. I can't stand going slower than the ride before. Might get into racing next road season. 

Thanks in advance for any advice or help!


----------



## jaymes

*This newbie needs some pro advice!*

Hello, I am also a "newbie" to the forum. I have been mountain biking for over 10 years and riding what we call "urban assaults" which a combination of road, trail, and off road. 

So here is where I need some help. I find we are doing a lot more road and trail riding lately and my girlfriends just got the TREK 7.6 fx hybrid. I use to be in the lead on my Canondale MTN, but now I getting my ass kicked especially on hills. I am looking to get a bike that will put me back in the lead. I need the speed of a road bike with the ability to do trails and all for a much smaller price then the TREK bikes they have. I dont have the luxury of spending that kind of money on a bike. Can anyone give me some advice on what I should be looking for? Thank you in advance and looking forward to future discussions.


----------



## toasted

Hi everybody,
just got into road cycling in the past year or so. My dad rides a lot and I guess it rubbed off on me, and I need a way to stay active while in dental school (sit around a lot studying). I love it so far, and can only see myself getting into it more and more. I have tons of questions but can't start any threads yet... but I will make sure to search before doing so (once I gain that privilege)


----------



## ctrapeni

New member here:

I have ridden for well over 20 years, racing MTB and road for about 10 of them. Riding now is purely commuting and recreational - both road and MTB.

I just bought my first non-steel bike!

Current rides:

Fat Chance YoEddy with slicks and a rack for foul weather commuting
IF Deluxe hardtail for MTB
Serotta Fierte Ti/Carbon for road and commuting

The serotta replaced a Lemond Zurich 853 steel.


----------



## H20 Footer

This one time, at band camp, whew I feel better now that is out in the open. So I am not a newb rider but a newb poster. Name is Bob and I started riding when I was 3, rode BMX bikes up until 14 and then forgot about how much fun riding is until I started doing Tri's in my early 30's. I have been riding now consistantly on a weekly basis for the past 8 years. I average about 120 to 150 miles a week. I have a 2011 Cervelo P2C kitted out with full Dura Ace, carbon cockpit with old Flash Points as my daily riders (BOUGHT USED AND BEEFED UP WITH BETTER SPOKES) and have Zipp 808's as my race wheels. I moved to NC from Texas 9 years ago, oh and I do MTB riding also. Have a 2005 Jamis XLT 1.0 kitted out with XTR and Race Face Cranks, Sunringo? Rims ETC. Looking to get a road bike that offset my useage of my Tri Race bike. 

I am looking at between the 2011 GT GTR Carbon Expert 
and the 2011 Giant TCR Advanced 1. 
Any suggestions? One thing to note, I will get 30% back at Performance for store credit this weekend thus bringing the price of the GT down to roughly $1400 and the Giant will be around 2K. Thanks for anyone's imput.


----------



## David23

Thought I should make my introduction. I started riding in '74 then off and on for a number of years. I had gained some decent fittenss, consistancy, milage and much enthusiasum in my mid to late 50's and built up a couple of Colnagos, with my current bike a Colnago C40 Campy Super Record. A big crash and injury sidelined me for quite a while, and now at almost 63 I'm getting back on the bike and trying to regain a realistic level of fittness. I notice from browsing the forums, that cycling technlogy has certainly changed in the last few years, and I hope to catch up by utilizing the wealth of knowledge expressed in these forums. I still have a fond appreciation for Italian lugged steel bikes, downtube friction shifters, wood soled shoes and toe clips, however I love the newest tech carbon bikes and components.


----------



## SpinninWheels

Hi All,

Just joined the site and posting a quick intro.

I live in Brisbane, Australia and have been road riding now for about 2 years. Having a great time too. I have just started a tri training program so need to up the ante a bit on the training front.

I'm currently riding a full carbon 105 equipped Giant, but a new baby is on order.. more details when she arrives.

Look forward to chatting with you all in the future

SW


----------



## tri-kate

*Love this sport!*

Hello everyone:

I first discovered the joy of riding as a child. Freedom - that is the word that comes to mind first. As an adult, I picked it back up to cross train for marathons. The first time back on the bike and I was hooked - all the old feelings of freedom and exhilaration came right back; it's not just for kids! This led me to triathlons (only because I am a horrible swimmer and needed some motivation - like potential embarassment - to make me learn). So here I am.

I am here to connect with other bikers. One of my main reasons is I am recovering from a biking accident over the weekend which left me with 3 factures and a chip out of my pelvis. Anyone who knows anything or has been through this I would greatly appreciate your insights! Only a group like this would know how badly I need to get back on the road.

Kate


----------



## Guest

*Braking system*

Hi,

I am just trying to find out why there is no bike braking system that allows riders to brake both wheels at the same time from either the left, right, or both levers?


----------



## Allthatflash

Hi guys I am MIke.....I'm A professsional Photographer and ex motorcycle racer that has just picked up cycling to keep in shape along with the gym, I still ride motorcycles on the track and staying in shape is a must.


----------



## Guest

me too


----------



## Barbapapa

I just got a Klein and took a ride on a road bike for the first time since 1981. 

I lusted after a Klein that was in the LBS back in the day, it was a $3000 bike that was the most serious in the shop.

I see some things have changed like pedals and shiter location. I wonder what else is new to me after being in a time pod for 30 years?


----------



## Allthatflash

*New to Site*

Hi everyone,
My name is Mike new here and ride on socal area, been riding for about a year now and just getting to that next level......hopefully I can get better but I'm limited by my work. Hope to see some of you on the roads.


----------



## tammynken

*Hi All!*

Been road riding for about a year after "lots" of years off from MTB riding. New to this site and just wanted to say Hi to everybody...I am the type that reads tons of posts, but don't always post a lot...I like to learn from everybody else, but I promise if I have anything that might help the discussion, I will chime in...Also, please forgive and redirect me if I start a thread that has already been going!!!

Ken


----------



## timtruro

Welcome Ken, new here myself, joined a few days ago.


----------



## rcwso

*Another New Guy*

Another New Guy here checking in. Never been on a road bike. Runner for the past several years. Just finished the Zion's Traverse Trail Run this last Saturday. I enjoy trail runs and the challenge of new things. I am considering getting into road biking as well as trying a triathlon here and there. 

Looking forward to learning and trying something new.


----------



## Lije Baley

After lurkiing for several weeks, I've registered and need to get that first post done. I started "serious" riding in high school in '63 with an early Peugeot 10-speed, and followed that with a Raleigh Grand Prix in the mid-seventies. After a serious crash in the early nineties, I've not done any real riding. I got the itch to ride again recently. Bikes have changed! My LBS (in a small town) had an unsold '08 Specialized Roubaix Comp Compact. I bought it and started riding alone and with a group from the shop (retirement is wonderful that way). In my first week we were riding 30 plus miles three days a week. A little tough on my tender bottom, but otherwise, a breeze. I cannot believe how easy it is to ride for miles and miles. We've got nearly empty flat two-lane county roads minutes away. Hill work will take an hour to reach, but we've got some good ones. 

Whether alone or in a group, I'm experiencing more pleasure riding than I ever expected.


----------



## CoTreeHugger

*Noob*

Name is Clint. Been cycling for about five years. Met a fellow rider today who turned me on to the forum. Just bought my first "real" bike, got a Specialized Roubaix.


----------



## chantal

new to roab biking, checking out bikes, was told i would need 58 cm frame, am 5'11 and 200 lbs female...... any input on this entrylevel bike 2011 Fuji Newest 1.0 Road Bike


----------



## chantal

*newbie.....needs advice*

new to road biking, checking out bikes, was told i would need 58 cm frame, am 5'11 and 200 lbs female...... any input on this entrylevel bike 2011 Fuji Newest 1.0 Road Bike


----------



## Dounut

Testing .. testing ..


----------



## Dounut

Hi

I would like to know if carbon really that fragile? I am considering a Alu bike, but it's carbon mixed. Any advice?


----------



## Dounut

Testing .. Why I can't see my post in the thread, only managed to view it after quick post?


----------



## Dounut

Testing again. I still can't locate my post. (


----------



## Dounut

Testing .. One more post, than I "pass".


----------



## maxgmayer

I am a leisure rider, I have a cheapo giant boulder that I wish was lighter. I live in lincoln, NE. We do have some nice road and offroad trails, here.


----------



## d77affy

*Cycling Clothes*

I just saw this site and prices look pretty good has anyone used these people to buy cycling clothes. (jerseysbicycle)


----------



## d77affy

BTW I'm fairly new to cycling almost 2yrs usually go out on weekend. ride 30-50miles
use fuji alum bike plant to buy corbon near future


----------



## jpersonette11

Hi there, 

My name is John and I am brand new to cycling. I was more active (mainly running) before September of 2008. They I ran into some medical issues at the age of 33, and I have been fighting to get thru that since. A year ago I dreamed of completely my first Tri in my old city's backyard of Chicago. But life didn't allow that to happen. But it was the first time I started looking into bikes and learning some of the buzz words and different parts. 

Fast forward a year later, and though I am deconditioned and haven't felt my best, I pulled the trigger anyway and bought a bike. It just came two days ago, and now the darn box is sitting in the hallway trying to figure out how to build it correctly. Hahaha. 

Anyhow, my female friend is expected to buy a bike in the next week, and I think that cycling could be great for me, and the both of us. And who knows, it may even strengthen parts of my body we are having issues with and could offer some solutions. 

I still need to determine which type of pedals, as it's still a little confusing on which direction to go, then shoes, and then a helmet. But after that, I should be good to go. I may need to head to San Diego next Sunday and hoping there is a chance to even bring the bike with me. As i will have a lot of time on my hands. 

Excited about being part of the community....so thanks for welcoming me. 
John


----------



## AmsoFatso

On you John, know where you are coming from. On the pedal front, if you are doing road riding, you probably can't go past Speedplay. If you are doing commuting and recreational, the small Shimano SPD's are great, and a set of nice quality Shimano shoes. 

In pedals, I like the PD-A520/A600 or for commuting the PD-M324. I do a lot of commuting and recreational road ridng, and find the Shimano shoes PD-M324 to be a good solid performing dependable shoe. All I will say about the shoes is get them fitted properly. And buy the ones that fit.

Small steps mate, can make a huge difference. Good luck.


----------



## grant22

What's up everyone, new guy here and a new road cyclist. 

I live in Lake Havasu, AZ and work as a fireman in Los Angeles. I've been mtb'ing for 15 years, but here in Havasu it isn't the best for mtb'ing. So in the name of fitness and my love for bicycles, I thought it's time to start road biking.

I ordered a '12 Giant Defy 1 from my lbs and look forward to putting some miles on. Thanks in advance for the advice I'll be getting from you all.


----------



## annekohnduh

*Well Hello*

Hi my name is Anne! I'm currently on the market for a new road bike, but I don't really know much about them. Wondering if anyone has suggestions for a n00b like myself?


----------



## TriAZrican

*Hi There...*

Used to be 240# bad health and after getting bit by the CrossFit Bug and loose close to 60# started getting involve with triathletes and and up becoming an entusiast of the sport. 

I love cycling and ride with a great bunch at the west valley cycle group in PHX and I love cycling!!!

I'm looking forward to gain more knowledgeof the sport and equipment in thisbgreat place


----------



## illuzion435

Hey, Dan here. Getting into biking as I would like to complete a triathlon. Should have my bike soon but until then I'll prob be lurking and looking for opinions.


----------



## jezza1983

hi
intro... i am a keen road racer from london but live in sydney, aus... love road racing and generally putting myself or others in a box...
i ride a focus izalco, good bikes.... am thinking about building a fixie and interesting in racing, bike fitting and anything to do with messing around on bikes... 
cheers
J
ps .what is chamois cream?
it is cream for the bum to prevent sores... im not even making it up.


----------



## danvuquoc

Hi, name is Dan  road cyclist here in Mountain View, CA.


----------



## Mr.Stiff

I'm from Munich/GER, riding bikes since 1982 and besides the road I stick around trails on a cross bike in the off season. I ride 2-4 times a week and have my heart set on steel and ti. This year's main event I's a 4 day trip across the Alps and Dolomites from Munich to Venice with everything in my backpack.


----------



## nick64

Hello all. I am a long time lurker and I have finally decided to start participating in this great forum. I caught the cycling bug and started riding during the bike boom of the 70's while I was still in high school. Guess that makes me about 55 now. The bug has never left me and I still enjoy riding as much now as when I was 17. My first bike as a young adult was a Peugeot steel 10 speed with down tube friction shifting. Since then, I have witnessed all of the advances in bike technology over the years from indexed shifting to integrated brakes/shifters and from clipless pedals to carbon and titanium frames. It's certainly been a great time to be a cycling nut! My current main ride is a 2005 Specialized Sequoia Comp, on which I have amassed over 16,000 miles. It was the top of the line model for that year with Ultegra shifters, brakes and crank and a Dura Ace rear derailleur, and I have upgraded wheels and tires among other things. Kudos to Shimano that after 16,000 miles, everything still works perfectly! It is my avatar pic. Anyway, I'm glad to be here posting finally and look forward to contributing in any way I can.


----------



## followfowler

*Elvira*

Already introduced myself but here are a couple pics of Elvira my road ride.


----------



## Pug_lover

*Noooooooooooby*

Had to introduce my self so hey. I'm just starting out road riding and have a lot more experience on mtb trails than on road but have a reasonable knowledge of bikes. I have just got my self a Peugeot AMC-Halfords rep and am pimping it gradually. I managed to pick it up for a bit of a bargin price so have got a bit of p left to spend on it. I am considering entering events but a bit more training is in store I think. I will openly admit being an amateur but have a degree in common sence :thumbsup:


----------



## woofles

howdy


----------



## marinhousehold

I'm new


----------



## love4himies

Just thought I would introduce myself. I'm a new biker (road) and am looking for ways to improve my ride.

I live in Canada, so the riding season is quite short and currently try to ride into work, weather permitting (40km jaunt).

I currently ride a Opus Scherzo and love the bike, but can't help wondering if a female specific bike would be better.


----------



## RobbMaxx

Alright, gonna do this in 5 posts,
Robb


----------



## RobbMaxx

San Diego


----------



## RobbMaxx

2011 Scott CR1 Comp


----------



## RobbMaxx

Goal is 2013 Full Distance Ironman


----------



## RobbMaxx

I had never been on a road bike until June 2012


----------



## coolhandluke

Hello everybody! Just thought I'd introduce myself. I'm Luke from Sacramento, been riding bikes since I was five. Most recently track/fixed gear bikes for the last 5 years, but after my 2nd fixed century I figure it was time to get a road bike. I am currently building a Soma Smoothie frame up, and I look forward to sharing it with you all as I go.


----------



## calvinkw1

Hi. I'm a complete newb and never did any recreational riding until the past couple months. Most of my exercise was playing basketball (pickup and leagues) about 3 - 4 times a week.

Long story short, tore my ACL in March in my first league game in 6 months. Almost teared up when I got this news because I can't bear the thought of not playing basketball for so long (4 months for recovery from surgery plus another 6 months or so for rehab).

Surgery is scheduled for July 20th and I needed to focus my energy elsewhere. Doc recommended cycling as a good form of rehab later on and for exercise while I wait to have surgery, so that's what I'm doing.

I ride a round trip of 6 miles to and from work in downtown San Francisco and I'm loving it, considering I don't have to deal with the crappy public transit anymore. My friend and I also try to ride more and more every weekend. Currently we seem to be doing only 20 mile rides around SF. It's not much compared to most of the distances that people seem to be discussing on here but hey.. I'm a gimp.. lol.

Unfortunately, all I have is a GT Avalanche 3.0 Hardtail mountain bike on hybrid tires. I learned after the first couple weeks of commuting that mountain bike tires weren't the best for me to ride around the city with. I'm hoping to get a road bike later on down the line but it's tough finding a decent used road bike that's not breaking the bank, especially because I don't know anything about bike components. I'm also 6'4" so that limits the options available to me in the used bikes market.

That brings me to why I came here. Hoping to pick up some tech info on bikes so that I can make an actual informed decision on my next bike purchase.

Thanks!


----------



## Airborne2504

*New: need 10 posts to post link*

Hey all. I'm new here. I need to post 10 times in order to be able to post a link. I'm a whitewater kayaker and a photographer. I'm not so much of a cyclist. I just need to post 1 link of the photos I shot this past weekend of cyclists riding through Lyons and the Saint Vrain River Canyon. 

I'm apologizing in advance for doing all 10 posts here. I'm a dirt bag kayaker, , well, not really, but, meh, we'll go with it.


----------



## Airborne2504

*2*

2-12345


----------



## Airborne2504

3-12345


----------



## Airborne2504

4-12345


----------



## Airborne2504

5-12345


----------



## Airborne2504

6-12345


----------



## Airborne2504

7-12345


----------



## Airborne2504

8-12345


----------



## Airborne2504

9-12345


----------



## Airborne2504

*Last one: SOOOO SORRRYYY!*

10-12345


----------



## javier.cyril

Hello All,

Stumbled across the site while doing research for my first road bike. Weighing my options and making sure to read as much as I can before investing in one. I will likely be posting questions after perusing the site and trying to use all this information to make a decision. Hopefully I'll be able to provide input from my own experiences to help new cyclists in the future.


----------



## chiasticon

hello everyone. i've made a few posts already, but just saw this one so i thought i'd say hello. been lurking every now and then, when scouring the internet for solutions to maintenance woes or looking for reviews. but i figured it was time to contribute as well!

i'm primarily a roadie, but i also get into riding a fixie every now and then (great pedal training!) as well as a mountain bike or every day/casual bike. all bikes are good. i also do pretty much all my own maintenance, so i find sites like this invaluable for finding solutions to problems.


----------



## 4AceEBBC2012

*Newbie*

What's up everybody? Just wanted to pop in and say hello. I have been cycling for 14 years now, with my main focus being road biking now. I am going to start my first bike build/upgrade this year and if you have any advice I would love to hear it.


----------



## ryan141

*Doin' Time in Jersey*

Hi,

I'm a new-ish road biker...or about to be. I'm trying to figure out which bike to get, though I've got my sites on a new 2012 Cannondale SuperSix 5.

Thanks!


----------



## triumph3banger

Hello, I'm from CT! Anyone here have a sense of humor?


----------



## bbros

Hello my name is Blake, I'm 25 and from the Midwest. 

I started riding about a month ago to cut costs on gas (saving up for an engagement ring and down paying student loans) and to get in shape. Now the ride has become addictive. 

I own a Trek 1.1 and my daily rides (up until hayfever got to me late last week) ranged from 9 - 15 miles (not including my two mi trek to work and back every day). I recently rode 24.6 miles and it was an awesome experience.


----------



## pakrz

The name is Scott. I got into biking a few years ago as a source of cardio. I'd say I'm more into overall fitness than biking. However, I found that biking is far easier on my 41 year old knees than running and I enjoy much more. I started off with a Trek 6500 mountain bike thinking I'd do more off road biking than on road. I was wrong. While I liked the 6500, it was a Clydesdale bombing down the roads. I knew I wanted a road bike but the biggest hurdle was convincing the wife I needed a different bike. Once that hurdle was cleared I picked up 2012 Trek Madone 4.5. The difference between the two bikes is night and day. I have been putting on about 20-25 miles per ride and I tend to gravitate towards the hills (I live where there's quite a few bluffs in Wisconsin). I had some issues with the Bontrager seat killing my ass but have since switched to a Selle Italia Turbomatic. Problem solved. I'm now in the process of trying to find a good computer to replace the Strada wireless. I need one with ANT + that integrates with the Duotrap system. Looking at a Node 2.1 or maybe a Garmin 500. 

Peace.


----------



## colorider7

*New to the Forum -- Looking for Advice On New Bike!*

Been riding for only 4 years -- looking to upgrade bike -- thinking about Colnago CX-1 Evo with Campy Chorus -- seems like a great bike -- going to test this weekend -- looking for a great riding / climbing bike here in Colorado -- looking for anyone who considered / purchased a Colnago and has thoughts or would recommend doing something different based on their experience -- e.g., different components, or frame (upgrade/downgrade) -- what about Ultegra Di2 option? -- Cheers, Colorider7


----------



## Dick Sternum

Hi, new to the forum and road bikes, but not cycling or forums in general.

I'm based in the South West of the UK (Devon) and used to ride mountain bikes for years until work got in the way 10 years ago. After recently moving to Devon from the Midlands partly to change our life style, I've got back into biking and have added a second mountain bike and a road bike along side my old Orange E3.

Enjoying getting back in the saddle and piling on the miles.

_DS_


----------



## Slimie

Dick Sternum said:


> Hi, new to the forum and road bikes, but not cycling or forums in general.
> 
> I'm based in the South West of the UK (Devon) and used to ride mountain bikes for years until work got in the way 10 years ago. After recently moving to Devon from the Midlands partly to change our life style, I've got back into biking and have added a second mountain bike and a road bike along side my old Orange E3.
> 
> Enjoying getting back in the saddle and piling on the miles.
> 
> _DS_


Hilly round here, isn't it?

Hello from Sunny* East Devon :thumbsup:

-Simon

*Hmmmm...


----------



## Dick Sternum

Slimie said:


> Hilly round here, isn't it?
> 
> Hello from Sunny* East Devon :thumbsup:
> 
> -Simon
> 
> *Hmmmm...


I had noticed the vertically orientated terrain, yes 

Sunny? we moved down here to be near my partner's family. She promised me it was always sunny... It seems to be that way on the few days it's not throwing it down....


----------



## Slimie

Dick Sternum said:


> I had noticed the vertically orientated terrain, yes
> 
> Sunny? we moved down here to be near my partner's family. She promised me it was always sunny... It seems to be that way on the few days it's not throwing it down....


Been here six years now, I'm owed a decent summer but so far it looks like this year won't be it!

I think it used to be called the "Wet Country" but tourism suffered so, sneakily, it was renamed the West Country!

-Simon


----------



## pink cycling

*Site Newbie*

Roadie new to this site. I work at CCSD (Cycling Camp San Diego) though so I can't claim I'm a newbie to cycling!


----------



## Cabeza

*NewB*

Hi everyone. I am new. Looking forward to listening and learning. I have been riding what seems like back when trees first started growing. I still have my first 10 speed set up on a training that I still use. I just wanted to say HELLO!


----------



## bortoni

*newb*

Hi, Ed from Atlanta GA. I'm very new to road biking. I've probably ridden less than 180 miles total.

I bought a Scattante CFR from craigslist and I'm giving this a go as a way to continue to get more fit.

I hope to learn much from here and eventually contribute.

-Ed


----------



## mow4cash

Hi. Im Steve and am new to cycling.


----------



## timtruro

Hi Steve, a man of few words I see. Hope you enjoy the forum.


----------



## drfebciol

*hOWulsPSRZJFeYU cheap true religion eFHEDUYSKejoGVU*

gsDHKDxC truereligion2012outlet com]cheap true religion tpPzFZSsTHnP


----------



## The Papa

Hello everyone! Just bought my first roadbike a 2003 Specialized Allez Elite for $350 and looking forward to my first ride. A lot of my friends ride and I could never keep up on my Trek 4500 mtn bike so I found this on CL and snatched it up. Looking forward to hanging out here!


----------



## timtruro

The Papa said:


> Hello everyone! Just bought my first roadbike a 2003 Specialized Allez Elite for $350 and looking forward to my first ride. A lot of my friends ride and I could never keep up on my Trek 4500 mtn bike so I found this on CL and snatched it up. Looking forward to hanging out here!


Welcome! Post a picture of the bike, we would love to see it.


----------



## donaldderby

Good evening all, joining in from three rivers ma here and finally getting back into riding. I bought a new bike the Walmart special GMC DENALI Lg. 
i know it isnt the best or any where close but its comfortable for me affordable, and semi heavy (i like heavy bikes) though i need to upgrade the shifters. Looking forward to picking up tips and talking with y'all. Stay safe.


----------



## gramminc

Hey,

Name is Graham, Scottish by birth, spent many an afternoon and evening in the Pentland Hills just south of Edinburgh on a Kona Fire Mountain circa 95. Loved it.

Went to Uni, ended up in Toronto in the great white north. Have been building career in engineering and have a young growing family. 

Got back into cycling last summer after watching the Tour and was inspired. Bought a cheapy but fun Jamis Ventura and now all I want to do is upgrade!! Bet I'm not the only one.

Last week finished the Ride to Conquer Cancer, here in Ontario, that is a 2 day 200km(125 miles) ride for charity from Toronto to Niagara Falls. FTR 18.1Million dollars raised! Signed up already for next year.

Thinking about the Blue Mountain centurion in the fall.

What I really want, is a wee bike shop round the corner.

Cheers,

Graham


----------



## J.T.D.

Graham,
I was born in TO and grew up in Niagara Falls. That had to be a nice ride. 
Now that I'm into cycling I think I would get stir crazy in the winter if I still lived up there, especially with a 16lb carbon fiber bike just staring at me as I grabbed my snow shovel.


----------



## J.T.D.

bbros said:


> Hello my name is Blake, I'm 25 and from the Midwest.
> 
> I started riding about a month ago to cut costs on gas (saving up for an engagement ring and down paying student loans) and to get in shape.
> 
> 
> Hey Blake,
> I have been in the jewelry biz (specifically diamonds and engagement rings) for 25 years. Let me know what city/state you're in and I'll see if there is a jeweler in your area that works closer to wholesale.
> Here in Albuquerque I've seen a diamond that BlueNile sells for $5,000 go for $7,500 at one store, $9,000 at another, and $11,000 at a national chain.
> If you find the right store you can score the same diamond for close to 5K, and still get a warranty, etc.
> Since you're a fellow cyclist I would be glad to try to point you in the right direction.


----------



## The Papa

Hey what's up everybody? New to road bikes but been a guest here for about a year. Caught the bug last year while watching the Tour de France with my father in law. He rides weekly and a lot of my friends ride. I don't have deep pockets like some of you so I've been watching CL patiently and the other day a 2003 Specialized Allez Elite popped up for $350 and I hit the guy up pretty quick. It was his first road bike and he ws the second owner. He was upgrading to a Trek Madone . It came with the clipless pedals and he took the cleats off of his shoes and gave them to me. It has 105's and a carbon fork and seat post. The bike is silver and has a few minor scratches but it rides and shifts smooth. This morning I transfered my Cateye wireless micro and my pedals from my mtn. bike and fitted myself. I can't wait to head out for a nice long ride.


----------



## gramminc

J.T.D. said:


> Graham,
> I was born in TO and grew up in Niagara Falls. That had to be a nice ride.
> Now that I'm into cycling I think I would get stir crazy in the winter if I still lived up there, especially with a 16lb carbon fiber bike just staring at me as I grabbed my snow shovel.


Lol, bike trainer, basement and Re Runs of Top Gear UK! 4 months of torture. Haha.


----------



## Rip Van Cycle

Hello.

Like my namesake, I've been "asleep" from cycling (for the most part) for decades- but have recently "awakened" to a very different world. Oh, I'm making my adjustments, such as hitting the road with 20+ lbs. of Chinese Aluminum underneath me, rather than 30+ pounds of American Steel.

As can be imagined, much of what I used to know about equipment is completely invalid. I'm working my my learning curve, however... and am slowly making my way into the 21st Century. I'm over age 50, and (only just recently) under 240 lbs. [Down from 250+ four months ago.] I'm not going anywhere quickly... but hopefully I'll get there eventually.

Looking forward to continuing my learning here!


----------



## Wjrodman

Hey, my name is Wes and I've been on here doing my research for the past couple of month. I've been a long time mtb'er and am looking to get back into road biking. I'm hoping to help improve health and make myself better on the trails. Looks like I'm going to pull the trigger on a BMC Roadracer that my LBS has marked down by $1k!

Thanks for all the great information. Hopefully I can begin to contribute.


----------



## Blocker

New member here. 
I live on Long Island, NY and have been seriously riding for 6 or 7yrs. now. I used to ride quite a bit as a young teenager, but after getting my license biking definitely took a back seat.
Now that I'm on the brink of turning 50, I have embraced riding, both road and MTB, like a kid.
I couldn't be happier I rediscovered riding, and am glad I've discovered this website!


----------



## Mgiannone7

Just picked up a 2009 Cervelo S2. Live in Fairfield County, CT. Work in Real Estate Investment in Westport. Looking to go on same group rides. Have been riding between 40-60 miles at 18/19 pace.

Would also love some feedback as to upgrades and how to make my bike faster, more efficient...

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MindBender

Hi! I'm very new. . I've wanted to be good at riding forever but believed my parents when they said I couldn't because I was a girl. Heh. Just bought my first grown up bike!


----------



## roninsteez

Hey what's up I'm a newbie to riding in general. Started out when my car was giving me problems acouple months ago. Anyway I night this cheap Magna off this kid but I wanna get a older road bike n make it rideable fir commuting until I save up. I wanna know if anybody knows if a sebring superlight is a Murray or a nishiki. Can anybody help me out thanks.


----------



## The Orangeman

*New to this site*

Hello All! New to this site. Have enjoyed the many educational and often humorous posts and looking forward to learning more about cycling and continuing to enjoy my interest and involvement with cycling. Ride On! 

DP


----------



## jsmithl1l

Hey everyone I'm new to road bikes, but I have been a casual rider for about 10 years now. I'm looking to become more serious, I'm a senior in college and looking to find another fitness hobby than running, but I have to first buy a bike. I'm torn between the 2012 Fuji Roubaix 3.0 and the 2012 Specialized Allez Sport Compact. I am shopping at two different bike shops in my area. What is making my decision even more difficult is the service from these bike shops. The shop were they sell the specialized allez Sport compact is willing to help me out so I can afford the purchase, but they are not allowing me to test ride the bike. While the shop that handles the fuji is owned by one guy and he is very knowledgeable and let me take the bike for a spin didn't even make me give him any form of address so he wouldn't have been able to find me if I ran off. I would like to go with the fuji roubaix 3.0 to give him the business and support his shop, but I want to chose the best of both bikes since they are both offering me the same price. Any opinions on the matter should I go with the Allez or the Roubaix? What makes one better than the other?


----------



## dudeandco

*Derailleur failure*

Hey 

I am a straight newb, actually don't have my own bike. I've been riding my dads bike and am looking to get into the sport. 

So last week I was on a nice easy river trail and I had what some have called a "catastrophic derailleur hanger failure", it actually ended cracking the frame, and of course its totaled out. Today I called Specialized and the representative I talked to told me it happens all the time and that such is the sport of cycling. I can see totaling out a wheel or derailleur as a common thing. 

Even with the crash replacement policy the frame will be $1500...

Any suggestions, insight, commentary?


----------



## The Papa

timtruro said:


> Welcome! Post a picture of the bike, we would love to see it.


I will when I get enough posts!


----------



## The Papa

The Papa said:


> I will when I get enough posts!


I think I need 5 posts before I can post a picture right?


----------



## Mr. Clean

Newb here! Long time lurker - good info here, thanks all!


----------



## luisfer99

Hello, I am trying to find my first road bike


----------



## luisfer99

I come from mountain biking and want to increase endurance


----------



## luisfer99

hope I can hang on these forums for long time


----------



## luisfer99

see you on the road


----------



## Cpt000

Hi there...just started road biking. 

Am 39 and overweight (190lbs on 5ft 5 frame) - my goal is to lose 30lbs in the next year or so. 

Why did I just start? For the last decade, I had no energy due to hepatitis C. 30 minutes of physical activity would wipe me out...lived for years like that. 

I finished about 6 months of chemo in April and I can feel my energy returning to pre-virus levels. So now I want to reclaim my life and enjoy it again. 

Previously used to bike recreationally but never took it seriously. But since I live to about 30km of bike trails, I want to take advantage of them.


----------



## JATL

*N00b*

Yep, another one! I'm new to cycling, but been on a MTB for about five years. New to the Atlanta area, and there are some awesome bike paths here, and my MTB just wasn't cutting it on the pavement!

Jon


----------



## five5

Hi, my name is Cail, and I'm a bikaholic. Thank you.


----------



## mac57

*First Century Recommendations*

New to biking, after running for many years. Training for first century as a goal. Any recommendations for an easy, not to challenging of a route, well supported, and good crowds, don't want to feel like I'm riding on my own the wole time. Live in the PNW, but would travel to a goal event. Looking at completing in August/Septemer. Thanks for any ideas!


----------



## vtecgreen

Long time lurker - but I've posted a few times!


----------



## vtecgreen

Wanted to get exercise without hurting my hips like running was doing.


----------



## vtecgreen

And wanted to exercise with my wife - Something fun.


----------



## vtecgreen

So I bought a hybrid bike (Gary Fisher Kaitai). Loved it - until I went riding with my father in law (18 miles) with his Airborne. I nearly died trying so hard to keep up with him. I'm 29, had about 20lbs to lose. (220, 6'1)


----------



## vtecgreen

So I immediately started looking for a nice road bike that wouldn't kill the budget. This included looking at Craigslist. Found my bike after a few weeks of searching - A 2007 Trek 1500 discovery - which I purchased for $450 (guy selling it had medical bills, did NOT look like an avid biker, said he bought it to run a century a couple years ago, got halfway and quit). Took it home, cleaned it up.


----------



## vtecgreen

I currently ride every other day, about 20miles and 1,000-1,400ft of elevation. I've dropped 22lbs, and look forward to riding with my Father in Law now - I can definitely keep up, and in most cases average 2mph more than he does (granted he's spotting me 30 years!)


----------



## vtecgreen

That's my story (broken up into several posts to hit my 10 post mark). Sorry for the inconvenience!


----------



## Gdesmitarch

Hey all!

This site has been a wealth of info so i wanted to first thank everyone here who has already responded to my simple questions. I'v been riding casually for years but I want to get into road bikes for fitness/commuting purposes. I'v found that unlike my wife, I absolutely despise jogging... and I need to whoop my butt back into shape.

Anyone riding in the central Indianapolis area?!

See you all around!


----------



## IHTabata

My name is Matt and I'm a cycloholic.


----------



## bharder286

*Help! Trying to buy my first road bike.*

With a price range around $1000 I have been researching various bikes online and driving around orange county testing out different options. At 6' 5", 225 lbs, this has been no easy task. Most local shops don't even carry bikes in my size! The few that did were way out of my price range.

I finally found a bike at Performance Bikes in Fountain Valley that seems to have everything I have been looking for. So far my experience there has been outstanding despite all of the negative reviews I have read. They have been awesome answering all of the questions I have asked and I have asked a lot! My girl friends dad who is an experienced racer has been helping me along the way and has mentioned to try and get 105, Ultegra or a combo of the two for components on my bike and it seems like every bike other than at Performance was $1500+.

Right now I am looking at the Schwinn Paramount Series 6 and 7. After test riding the Series 7 I was extremely impress with how it fit and how smooth it rode and the low price! It has a carbon frame and 105 components. I was wondering if anyone had any input on the two bikes or could lead me in the direction of which would be a better purchase/recommend another bike in my price range. 

Thanks!


----------



## tomutomu

*Thom in Japan*

Hey,
My name is Thom and I'm from Canada but I currently work in Japan. I do a lot of racing and touring and currently train with a team that has produced some pro riders. Last year I did plenty of touring, including some 300 km one day trips and a 1300 km tour down the coast to Kagoshima. This year I'm more into racing and train about 2 hours daily and 6-8 hours on Saturday/Sunday. I guess I'd classify myself as a climber

Here are some pictures! First my racing bike (Venge Expert)










and my touring bike (Bridgestone-Anchor RNC7 Equipe)










Cheers!


----------



## calfpower

*Switch From Fuji to Jamis*

I joined the Forum today after buying a new 2012 Jamis Coda Comp to replace my Fuji Absolute 3.0 that got stolen last week. 

I love the sturdier smoother ride on a steel frame as opposed to aluminum, as well as the carbon fork. 

Was wondering if anyone here has experience with the Jamis Coda Comp, and what you think of the bike.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Skoezie

My name is Patrick, age 38 from Assen, The Netherlands. Main sport is mountainbiking, but bought a Cube Peloton Pro last saturday for commuting and some extra training. 

First 100 Km are done for this week and like it so far


----------



## wjphillips

Walter Phillips age 41 from San Diego. I'm interested in anything cycling.


----------



## jdwertz

Hey all,

First post here, still new to the sport though I have been riding for a few years now. I have been a competitive swimmer since age 6, 17 years....holy smokes!  Finshed up college last year as a D1 swimmer and took a few months off to relax after the swim season. Just recently moved to the Northern VA area and ride a lot on the W&OD. 
Tyring to get down in weight, as a swimmer I have lots of muscle mass which doesn't benefit me as a roadie.

Looking to start getting into some races soon:thumbsup:

Currently I ride an old Viscount Aerospace, but waiting(*patiently) for my new Felt F4 to get to my LBS.


----------



## BkJ

*Hi guy*

Hi All,

I just purchased my first Road Bike this pass week, and enjoy every moment since.


----------



## respro

*Tyler here*

Hey folks, great site and lots of info! 
Trek 5000 road bike stock


----------



## drunkonthewind

*I'm baaaaack!*

I've been here before, but I've been off the bike (man, this feels like Catholic confession!) for a few years. I was on this forum, too, as "OwMyNads," but was unable to recover my password as the email account I used then is now defunct as well. And so be it. I'm glad to be back. I just got on the bike again for the season on Tuesday of this week. I've been coaching track (how odd, that you are trying to get other people to excel physically, while you are forced to stand still and coach...) and haven't been able to ride. My goal for the summer is at least 30 miles/day. If I make my goal, I'll hit 2000 miles by September (with a few 50-miles thrown in for good measure). Then, if I can pull off another 1000 before the snow flies, I'll be at 3k for the year. Not bad for starting late.


----------



## bluefire

*well hello*

Hi,

Let me start by saying I'm a total road bike newbie. I mean, I rode a 10-speed when I was a kid (this would have been... 20 years ago, eek). My last bike was a mountain bike, and I sold that about 5 years ago. So, I'm back to bikes again and this time I want a road bike.

Nope, don't have one yet -- part of why I'm here is to get some input on my first one. Looking forward to the community!

edited to add:
Howcome I can't post in the Site Feedback or Beginner's Corner forums? I get a note that says I need 5 posts, but there are others who have posted in Beginner's Corner who don't have 5 posts... seems like a waste to make 5 pointless posts in random threads I can access just to start conversations where I really want to have info.


----------



## MasterBlaster

*Not another noob!*

Hey Guys,

I'm new to the forum & just saying hi.


----------



## Schlitzer

I'm a newb here as well. Said hello in the beginner forum so site would quit calling me a lurker. 

Been on the bike just over a year and 40lbs and 2300 miles later I was able to hang with the A group riders for 30 miles last night. 

Had my first real crash just over a week ago, dislocated shoulder, rash, bruised ego n all that. Bike is fine, 2011 Trek Madone 4.5. Just a scuff on left shifter , filed it smooth


----------



## MasterBlaster

*Road crashes*

Ouch! I've never been a fan of crashing on the road. Mountain bike wipeouts are usually easier to deal with.


----------



## timtruro

Welcome aboard, lots of good info awaits


----------



## cyclebilly

*Noob from Kansas*

Hi everyone i'm Jake form Kansas. I love to ride everyday that i get a chance and right now i ride a 87 cannondale team comp with 80's 105. Not the sweetest bike but hell it gets me around.


----------



## corondon

*Lysco Contracting Inc Reviews*

Hi to all user of this forum site. This is really a very user friendly site.
I want to share my experience as contractors in chimney cleaning and maintenance field 
reviews and when ever you need my help just ask me.
Thanks you all for your time

All Thanks
Lysco Chimney
Lysco Contracting Reviews


----------



## EdistoJoe

*First Post! Hi Y'all*

Hi Folks,

I'm a newbie also, and still learning out to navigate around this forum. I'm an overstuffed old grey balding former road biker from the '70s that now wants to lose some weight and get back to the shape I was when I was in my twenties & thirties and would ride cross country bike/camping trips whenever I could take off for a few days. 

My 2002 Trek Navigator 200 is my daily driver, which I now use to commute on my 5mi round trip to work each day. Now, after a couple years of commuting on it (and shedding 25 pounds), I think I've finally got my old 1974 leather Brooks saddle broken-in  But it sure beats that spring loaded "sofa" that came with the Trek-Nav.

Which brings me to my reason for joining this forum instead of lurking here as I've done for several months... I'm thinking of upgrading from my 10y/o Trek Navigator to something a little lighter and faster... and WAS thinking about another a flat-bar type hybrid... something like a Fuji Absolute 1.0, Cannondale Quick SL or Specialized Sirrus or similar... but the sales-ferret at a LBS told me that if I'm gonna start doing more than just 10 or 15 miles per rides, I should go ahead and consider a drop-bar road bike as on longer rides, the different hand positions would give me more choices. I gotta admit, he did make sense... Sooo, back to square one in my researching a future bike purchase... 

I'm not in any hurry to pull the "gotta buy it" trigger just yet, but I need to keep price range below $1500... which gives me quite a few choices, and I'm open to suggestions. 

Anyway, I'll be trolling around the forum and jumping in occationally with my newbie questions... 

Thanks EdistoJoe

PS - Is anyone familiar with "Fezzari" road bikes? I saw the website online and their Catania looks interesting and is within my price range...

BTW - I live in S.C. (where our USC Gamecocks have made it into the College World Series playoffs tomorrow! 23Jun12 ) GO GAMECOCKS!!!


----------



## monsen86

hello everyone. my name is jørgen and i'm new to cycling, even though i have med pedaling since i was three. i've always been interested in bicycles and it grew even more when i recently found a peugeot ph 8 in a newly bought cabin basement. i'm trying to get as much information as i can on the bike and where i can find new parts. it's particularly difficult since i live in norway to get new parts (customs, shipping etc.) for my bicycle, so if anybody have any tips please share them with me  thanks!


----------



## Dg designs

Been riding MTB on and off for a few decades but just got my first road bike since I got rid of my Colnago back in 87. Got a great deal on a Cannondale Supersix Apex and trying to get back into shape. Only really found time to ride weekends but been working up to 50 mile rides and doing ok.


----------



## bucksnot

FIRST POST - AND I NEED HELP WITH A BIKE PURCHASE!

Looking to buy:

Fuji team pro bike, scandium frame, Carbon fork and drops. 
Dura Ace 7700 shifters, 9 speed. Dura Ace rear, 105 front. 
Velomax Accent wheels, very light. 
$650

The Rear derailer is 2003 and a 9 speed, but I have to option to take a 10 speed 105 rear 2007. 

1. Is this a good price?

2. Is the 10 speed 105 better than the 2003 9 speed dura ace rear derailer?


I'm currently on a starter '94 giant - exage components, downtube shifters and 32lbs. I'm ready for better!


----------



## wkurider

Hello 
Ive been hanging around for months, but finally decided to get a bit more involved. i love in the beautiful Ozarks. Look forward to getting to know some of you a bit.


----------



## The Papa

Here's my new bike. 2003 Specialized Allez Elite. I'm a noob!


----------



## Mancunian

*New to the forum*

I work in Abu Dhabi as an Aerodrome Inspector with the General Civil Aviation Authority and I go cycling every night. On Sunday and Tuesdays around the F1 track at Yas Marina Circuit about 5.5 K so normally do about 6 laps.

I am thinking of buying a Cannondale CAAD8 Tiagra as my first entry bike. Can anyone advise me on this bike. I do about 1 hour a day sometimes 2 covering between 18 and 35 miles. I would appreciate anyones comments who may have used this bike or is still using it


----------



## MasterBlaster

Hey Joe,

You might want to look at cyclocross bikes as they seem to be the do-it-all machine these days. You can get them with rack braze-ons and can take wider tires too.


----------



## EdistoJoe

MasterBlaster said:


> Hey Joe,
> 
> You might want to look at cyclocross bikes as they seem to be the do-it-all machine these days. You can get them with rack braze-ons and can take wider tires too.


Yes, thank you... they are a 'do all' machine, but as I'm staying on pavement, I'm looking for the lower rolling resistance of a 700/23 or 700/25 tire versus the larger wider tires that the CycloCross bikes come with. I know I can always buy a set of road tires for the CC bike, and minor adjustments to the brakes would allow me that option. I'll have to consider it. Thanks again. :thumbsup:


----------



## Vanroadie

Hey yall,

Just picked up my first roadie a few weeks ago. Already got almost 400k on the sucker. Loving it!


----------



## aladinsane2005

*New kid in town with Trek 7500*

Hello everybody, 

Just started cycling after 10 yrs absence. Bought a Trek '10 Tessajara MTB nice bike. Have bad back and knees couldn't ride it. I'm 60 not 30 so returned it for Trek 7500 Hybrid. What a difference in riding comfort I'm ready to ride. Mostly ride on pavement but did Forest Preserve trails too. Gel seat w/suspension post, sitting more upright, adjustalbe stem, palm grips, suspension fork all translate into better ride. Now will try and lose some baby fat. Bike is onlt a couple of weeks old will re-post when I put some miles on it.

Thx


----------



## Madone74

Hi everyone, I'm new to this forum but not to cycling. I've been riding since I could walk and I love bikes. I've currently got a retro Peugeot Optimum 14 speed in mont condition, but will be upgrading to a full carbon dream machine ASAP.


----------



## Teac

*n00b*

Hi all I'm a n00b
Been cycling for a while but only this year gotten into it since having to cycle into work mainly due to not being paid enough to cover my fuel costs.
I live in lumpy Pembrokeshire. Most of the riding I do tends to be on road so I converted my on self build Merlin to road use with road(ish) crank and slicks. It is far too small for me though with a frame at 19" supporting all 6'3" of me so I came across an old look kg 261 frame which I've build up with old veloce and axium kit to get me rolling. I am stuck as to what front derallieur to use though. It has a bracket fitted to the frame to shuck a derallieur is fitted but I've not seen this design before. Where I I go for a suitable one?
Only thing then is a 10spd chain of somesort and a square tapered bottom bracket (hoping a standard one will fit the threads)
Anyway there's me and there's my first call for help. 
Cheers 
Toby


----------



## Madone74

*Noobie!*

Hi guys and girls. My name is Shane and I'm 'newish' to this forum, been lurking for awhile so thought it was time to join in and not be anonymous any more. I've been playing squash and riding bikes for as long as I can remember but squash had been my main sport for a couple of decades now! I'm now getting back into cycling and I'm hoping to ride the London to Paris next June, so I need to get myself a nice lightweight steed. Anyway, just wanted to say hello to everyone. Pedal hard


----------



## jmcqup

*Back on the road*

Getting back on the road bike again. In Ethiopia of all places. Keen to get some advice from experts on upgrading, getting a new ride. Seems I need 5 posts before I can ask a question. So greetings from hilly ethiopia. -james


----------



## PaulFro

First post here. Just getting into a new expensive hobby from car modding to road biking. Just bought a 2007 Trek 1500 SLR. Excited to get immersed in this world of cycling!


----------



## vtecgreen

PaulFro said:


> First post here. Just getting into a new expensive hobby from car modding to road biking. Just bought a 2007 Trek 1500 SLR. Excited to get immersed in this world of cycling!


Ha me too! I guess you can't leave one expensive hobby and not pick up another. 

That's my bike too - $450 on Craigslist. Is yours the discovery model as well?

Welcome!


----------



## ovlsrueh

*yjWmdQTUOCBvUL dr dre headphones qZjZlNbRgJcGmzSnL*

SaUdfryHVpQcgevxd topbeatsbydrdre com]dr dre headphones QzYLkzrnYynJbSUI


----------



## Josh P

I guess I better introduce myself. I have been posting here and there to learn and ask questions about buying a bike. I use to commute on my Cannondale MTB and have done tons of mountain biking but never any road biking. I recieved excellent advise here that led to the purchase of a 2010 Fuji Roubaix 3.0 which I am really loving. I have been trying to up my mileage/time on the bike every day. Yesterday I rode about 14 miles which was my longest ride to date. As you can see I am just starting out. I can't believe how much easier it gets every time I go out. I live in Bremerton Washington and am shooting for a ride up Hurricane Ridge in the fall so I am trying to get in shape for that. If anyone local wants to go for a ride hit me up.


----------



## mokos_13

*First Timer*

Hello fellow cyclists. My name is Mark, and I've biking for almost 4 years. Very addictive sport. Hope to find and increase my knowledge within the cycling field.
Thank you.


----------



## sjuded

Hi All,

My name is Sean and I purchased my first road bike about 6-weeks ago.

My wife and I had our first child about 9-months ago and I haven't been in decent shape since high school (about 9 years ago!) so I decided to take up something new and exciting to get me back in to shape so I can spend time with my daughter without huffing and puffing.

Went to my LBS and bought a Cannondale Caad10 5 105 Liquidgas scheme and all the necessary additions (shorts, shoes, gloves, etc) ... started riding immediately.

Just finished a 30-mile event for a local charity this past weekend and have a new found ambition to keep 'upping' my goals.


----------



## joe43

Hi Folks, 
My name is Joe43 and I have a 2 wheeled problem. It's a close run thing between Marin Nail Trail, CAAD9 and Yamaha Fazer 1000 (dirty bike). Commuted on a variety of bikes for 15 years, done a few TTs on the CAAD9 in the last couple of years. Currently losing the battle with hob nobs.


----------



## SMK-SLC

HI, I've been road riding for two years straight after many years off my Klein Mountain Bike. Ride about 4 days a week 105 miles a week. Have a Cannondale CAAD9 with 105. I love the hills of Salt Lake City; people think I'm crazy but up may be hard and down is fun! Saving for a carbon frame next year. 
Lurked on this site for some time but decided to contribute- hopefully. Steve


----------



## nineason

Hello, Jason here. I used to ride mt bike trails when I was in college, but haven't ridden any type bike in 5+ years (more than around the block). I am thinking of buying a road bike but have no idea what to look for or what I am getting myself into. Ultimately, I want to lose 50+lbs and cycling has always been enjoyable to me.


----------



## RickyRider

*Hi all*

Hi all,

I'm Ricky and I've been a triathlon and road bike addict for some 5 years now. Looking forward to chatting with some like minded people who are also passionate about biking!

R


----------



## Blk_CAAD

Ali here. Hopped on a mountain bike last year after putting down my GT Performer 15 yrs ago. Picked up a road bike for the first time 2 weeks ago and looking for people to ride with in the Brunswick/Princeton area. 14+ miles solo rides are fine for now but def looking forward in riding with others.


----------



## alvarez57

*Newbie here*

Hi! 
I'm new to this forum but not to cycling. Been riding bicycles (road) since the 80's. Bianchi (x2), Pinarello Stelvio and then a Litespeed Tuscany (which I love). Don't do racing/touring/etc due to my difficult job with unpredictable hours, but really love to ride even if in a trainer!


----------



## ETCmike

Hey everyone, I started cycling a little over a month ago. bought a cannondale synapse 6 tiagra and have been commuting to work 4/5 days, 25 miles, and averaging about 40-60 miles on weekends. I fell in love fast and already planning to upgrade components and possibly get a carbon frame by christmas. I work for an outdoor store that sells bikes so I get a pretty good discount on cannondale and giant bikes. I came from a mountain biking background so bike riding is nothing new to me but im starting to enjoy road cycling a little more


----------



## aperezy

hi 

My name is Al. I have been riding for three years now and in the process of upgrading my Specialized Allez bike for a full Carbon.

I think this is a great place to share and get information, specially for newbe like me. 

Cheers
Al


----------



## bucksnot

aperezy said:


> hi
> 
> My name is Al. I have been riding for three years now and in the process of upgrading my Specialized Allez bike for a full Carbon.
> 
> I think this is a great place to share and get information, specially for newbe like me.
> 
> Cheers
> Al



How much does your allez frame weigh?


----------



## bparsons

*Greetings!*

My name is Bill and I just took up cycling in a serious way. I've done one tour called the Tour de Cure for the American Diabetes Association. I ride with diabetes. When I was younger I used to work on my own bikes (the old 10 speeds). Now I'm staying away from that until I learn more about the new technologies.

I'm currently riding a very nice Giant Hybrid with a Shimano kit and I love it. I want to get into a road bike asap. I ride the Silver Comet Trail and a few other smaller greenways here in Georgia. I don't like roads and need a group to ride with.

Thanks.


----------



## Derbydog07

bucksnot said:


> How much does your allez frame weigh?


Between 21 and 22 lbs, depending on features.


----------



## biserker1

*New*

Hi, New to the forum - have been cycling for five years, really enjoy it. Just purchased my first CF bike, lots to learn!


----------



## gocard

Hi, I'm an occasional lurker on here but now that I plan to get a road bike I think I'll be more active on here. Live in beautiful Northern California and I'm looking to cycling as a fitness alternative to my other hobby, tennis. See you around the boards!


----------



## Unicorn-Racer

Hello everyone, I just starting getting interested in road biking for some reason. I really want to get in shape and I have always wanted a fast road bike. I have always had bmx and mtn bikes growing up and am excited to buy my first bike soon. I've been doing a ton of research and cant wait to ride my first century!


----------



## Aria1844

*Hello all, and please help*

I'm an avid rider who likes to ride fast and hard; I'm 230lbs and trying to trim down to 190 (God willing). I'm riding about 80miles a week as a commuter and about 30 miles during weekends weather permitting. Can anyone suggest and or recommend me a rear wheel for my kind of ride and bike? 
My bike is all carbon bike that uses 700x23c tires and the rear wheel is a ETRTO 662x14 from A Class Wheels (ALX 220) which now needs to be replaced after almost 3,000 miles. 
Any recommendations would be very much appreciated, and at this point the more inputs the better, I'm just a novice when it comes to these things so I'm hoping to learn.
Thank you in advance for your assistance.
Aria


----------



## calbearz

Greetings friends. i used to ride cyclocross, but have not been able to for the last 20 years due to injury. We recently found some race bikes in my mother garage that I would like to find out what they are so I thought I would ask here. Unfortunately I have to make 5 posts to start a thread so... we shall see.

Thanks,


----------



## thabreit

Hi,
New to the road side getting my first road bike this coming tuesday a z100. 
Been riding mtb and racing bmx for years buy always wanted a road bike too.


----------



## mk9

delete


----------



## mk9

delete this post


----------



## mk9

delete this post


----------



## mk9

delete this post


----------



## mk9

i'm sorry for offending those who called me loser and sacrasticlly responding to my post


----------



## PlatyPius

mk9 said:


> I want to post a question so I'm just doing 5 quick posts
> 1


You have no patience, so I'm just giving you negative feedback for your selfish attitude.


----------



## calbearz

No tact, or subtlety too. You could at least post them on different threads. LOL


----------



## mk9

delete


----------



## calbearz

Don't see how it's honest to blatantly circumvent the community requirement that you contribute some before you start threads asking questions? Is it really that hard to read a few threads and post some thoughtful contribution?

But maybe that's just my version of honest.


----------



## Cannondan

*Great info*

Great info here - Find myself checking back at least twice a day so I decided to join!


----------



## mk9

calbearz said:


> Don't see how it's honest to blatantly circumvent the community requirement that you contribute some before you start threads asking questions? Is it really that hard to read a few threads and post some thoughtful contribution?
> 
> But maybe that's just my version of honest.


..tough group. I doubt there's anything I can say to make it right.


----------



## tencrore

*First Road Bik*

Good Evening!

Just got back from Livermore Cyclery after purchasing my first road bike, a 2012 Trek Madone 4.5. I went in there with the intention of buying the Trek 2.1 and ended up almost ordering the Trek 3.5. Then I saw the 4.5 for $200 more and pulled the trigger! Very happy with the purchase! I'm going back on Tuesday for the fit session!

Here's my new Ride on the rack!

Can't wait to start learning from all of you!


----------



## kleinstroker

evening all.. rediscovering my lost love for cycling, think I'm too old for off road antics, so sticking firmly to the road from now on. Have started to do a few rides recently and looking to get a little more serious.

cheers


----------



## PTSTORK53

What's up cyclists? 
Just want to say hello and say I find this forum very useful and humorous too. I have been enjoying road bikes since I was 12 years-old. My first bike was a Schwinn Varsity 10-speed. I am currently enjoying my 2011 Specialized Apex Elite Compact. I ride for the enjoyment and exericise and I'm fortunate enough to live in an area that has an abundance of open country roads with very little traffic.
Looking forward to sharing experiences with everyone soon.


----------



## mmhug2001

Hi, 

Long time reader, first time poster. I live in Kathmandu Nepal but Philadelphia is home. I love road and cyclocross but the roads here are indescribably awful and a mountain bike is a requirement - that said, the mountain biking here is amazing. Looking forward to getting back home to do some road riding in a couple of months. Happy Independence Day to everyone from the U.S.!


----------



## Blue Star

Steve signing in. In anticipation of turning fifty in the Fall, I'm having two bikes built up: A Salsa Casseroll with mostly Campy Centaur and an Athena equipped Marinoni steel racer. 

I'm still waiting on both builds and getting a little restless... looking forward to getting some riding in and getting some feedback from the forum!


----------



## comfortflyer

*Hey*

Hi everyone,
my name is Dan and I have biked many years for fun and exercise but mostly for fun. Getting a bit 'sick' of biking 'hunched' forward over all the time, so am looking right now at a comfort hybrid but still a 'fast' road bike. I will be keeping my mountain bike with full suspension for trails etc.


----------



## tupdegrove

Returning to cycling after a 30+ year break. Road lots of miles in the 70's and raced just a tad. Got busy with college, job, and family. However, my daughter swims on the high-school swim team and expressed the desire to start shorter triathlons next year so we bought her a used "entry-level" road bike (big step up from a 20" stingray!). I was amazed at the technology advance with the weight reduction, integrated shifters, pedals/cleats (no more nailing cleats into leather soles!), etc and caught the cycling "bug" myself again. 

Ended up buying a used higher-end road bike for myself. After getting pedals and shoes, road ~10 miles with one small hill where I found out my memory of blasting up any kind of hill is a 30+ year old memory but boy was it fun to be on a good bike again. Looking forward to riding with my daughter and training those muscles again.


----------



## Old Roadie88

*Hi...new guy here...*

Hi all ! i'm one of those late 40s guys thats getting back on the bike after a long lay-off. So i started getting my old road bike ready, a 91' Bridgestone RB-1, enjoying the process and all. I really miss the fun and camaraderie of riding with friends and the local club. ( NCBC, Raleigh NC ) And i simply miss the fun of riding and simply being on the bike.

See you on the boards !


----------



## TylerrJohnsonn

Just made an account to browse and check things out. I'm almost 18, looking to get into better shape after seeing my parents friend who is 43 and look freaking amazing after getting into cycling. I probably won't post a thread, but I've been doing a lot of searching on whether I should build a bike or just buy a complete.


----------



## Shawn Gossman

Howdy folks,

My name is Shawn and I am new to the forum. I have just got back into cycling again and its turning into a very big part of my life now. I always want to be on my bike and when I do, I try to make the time last all day. I have a 2012 Gravity Base Camp 2.0 MTB which I like a lot and soon I am getting a road bike from Gravity as well. I mainly ride rail-to-trail trails but I also do some road biking here and there. I enjoy cycling a lot!

Other than that, I am a full time manager of a security department for a large cable manufacturing plant. I am a full time college student getting a PhD in Management of Emergency Management and Homeland Security. I am 27, a male (single and no kids) and I live in rural southern Illinois, USA. I chase storms and am a SKYWARN storm spotter. I am also a gun nut, a Freemason and a big country boy.

My other hobbies include photography (Nikon D3100 owner) and making websites and message forums.

Thanks for having me and I hope to have a lot of fun here!


----------



## 0600661160

Hallo all,

Just come to said hello. I'm sonny from Belgium. Just tried roadbike for couple of month ago. Because is difficult to find good terain for mountain biking here. I do also MTB back in Indonesia


----------



## timtruro

Welcome aboard, think you will enjoy this forum.


----------



## iceman15951

My name is Taylor, I'm a student at Oklahoma State University. I've been mountain biking for many years now, and recently my dad convinced me to join him in the Tour D'Italia in Italy, Tx. Borrowed a buddy's road bike, and absolutely loved it. Couple weeks afterwards I was able to get a great deal on a 2007 Trek 160 SLR in perfect condition. My hardest decision when I get off work/out of class every day? Which bike do I ride. Not a bad pickle to be in, to be perfectly honest!


----------



## golfcrazy1202

My name is George. Getting back into cycling after a 7 year lay off. Looking forward to the tons of info in here.
Cheers


----------



## StephenJochum

*firecrest vs. non-firecrest zip 404 wheelset*

Hi, I'm Steve, a newbee! Just been cycling for about 3 yrs.now. Have a Cervello S2 with Sram Rival and Fulcrum 7 wheelset. Weigh about 175 lbs. Love cycling and am thinking of getting zipp 404 firecrest wheelset. Any difference between non-firecrest and firecrest for an average newer rider like me?


----------



## drteming

Tommy here. I used to ride alot in the late 80's, however, I got fat and lazy during college. 5 years ago, I finally got off my fat a$$ and started to eat right and exercise. Lost 85 lbs, mostly on an elliptical stepper. I started running 3 years ago and recently dusted off my vintage 1988 Specialized mountain bike. I put on 1.5" slicks and have been riding couple of times a week as part of a crosstraining routine. I forgotten how fun it is on a bike, especially now that I am in better shape cardiovascular wise than I was back in high school. I have been making the rounds at the LBS's and will soon pick up a proper road bike.


----------



## snrose

*New here and to cycling*

Just started cycling in the fall of 2011. my dad has been cycling for a while and i thought it would be fun! He bought me a trek 1000sl as a beginner road bike. it did the trick and got me into it  for my birthday this year my dad upgraded me to a Trek Madone 4.5 wsd. got a pretty good deal on it! so yeah that's about it. nothing too interesting


----------



## payson99

*New member*

Hello all, My name is George and have been cycling for over 25 yrs.Gained a lot of insight from viewing this site and hope to contribute some back. Thanks


----------



## mnwinecyclist

*I'm in*

first time on a forum...long time cyclist. I blundered on to this site as I was looking for more information on my purchase today of a Moto leChampion CF ltd from bikesdirect. I have been researching hard and looking at Roubaix and Madone and the new 2013 Domane (FYI, the new Domane is pretty sweet and at a great price)...the Moto Century was intriguing but I decided on the leChamp...I would describe myself as an endurance rider who is transitioning a little to a more aggresive ride. I admit to hating to spend $ when I don't need to...but I also appreciate bike dealers' expertise...so I am feeling a little guilty about buying online...bottom line, I just couldn't convince myself to spend the extra $1175 for a bike with 105/ultegra mix when I could get one with full ultegra 6700 components in a full carbon frame. I have no idea who or what to believe about frames...so I am just shaking the dice that for my purposes the CF frame on the Moto will be sufficient...but I LOVE the smoothness of the Ultegra...and the better wheels. I know there will be those that have multiple reasons why I made a mistake with this purchase...but if you have a leChampion CF I would appreciate any comments you might have on your experience with the bike....THANKS...BTW...have a great ride.


----------



## payson99

*First CF*

I am thinking of joining the CF bandwagon and looking at models in the $2000 range. Found a NOS 5.2 madone 07 for 2000. Wondering how that frame w/6600 compares in value and tech. w/2011 or 12 models. I am assuming that 6600 ultegra is equal to 5700 by today's standards. I've been looking at a Felt f5 and Litespeed C3 both current models to compare with the 5.2. So not sure if the Madone has held its value with the newer models.


----------



## mnwinecyclist

*look at the Domane*

I highly suggest that you look at the 2013 Domane...I looked hard at the Madone 5.2...but the specialized dealer I was working with showed me the new Domane 4.5...and at $2600 brand new...it would seem to be a much better package compared to the $3300 for the 5.2 brand new.. They are full ultegra like the 5.2...and if you don't mind the exterior cabling (5.2 has internal)...and the frame is redesigned I guess. I wouldn't even consider saying anything else about the motobecane lechampion until I get it and set it up and ride it. Anyway...$2600 new vs $2000 for a 5 year old bike seems like a no brainer to me...I hope I the lechamp I bought is worth the price savings.

Good luck!


----------



## mnwinecyclist

*oops*

just a correction on my last post...I think the 2013 Domane 4.5 is a mix of ultegra/105 components. Still a great bike for the $


----------



## Giuseppe

Hi, I'm Giuseppe from Italy
after spending most of my youth bolted to the saddle I gave up cycling in the mid 90s, university, girls, work... life...
A couple of years ago I started commuting by bike and it all came back, a few months ago I cleaned up my old _specialissima_ and I didn't stop smiling ever since. I didn't realize how I missed it.
It's nice to feel like noob again


----------



## chriscookz

Hello! My name is Chris and I'm in Lafayette, IN (anyone else around here?). I've been riding an old Schwinn Sprint for the past couple years, but as of Monday July 9th (my birthday, coincidentally) I will be upgrading to a Felt Z85, I can't wait! 

I'm looking forward to start commuting the 5 or so miles to work each day, as well as some much longer rides in the evening. My wife (of about 2 weeks... lol) is also getting a bike Monday, a Felt ZW95, so we are getting into this together finally and I think it's going to be great not only for our physical health, but the long term health of our relationship.


----------



## smbrickner

Hi,
I live in Central Wisconsin and I am looking to take up biking as a way to stay in shape. Right now the only bike I have is a Diamondback Sorrento that says 20" L on the frame. It is more of a mountain bike and is probably 13 years old.
I am 6'7 and 285 lbs. Running is getting too hard on my knees from years of football and basketball and I am looking for a way to stay in shape and still be able to walk. Anybody got a tip on what I should look for in a bike for a more recreational rider? I know this gets asked alot but I can't post in the beginners forum yet and I am at work.
Be happy to trade you fishing advice. PMs or Emails are great.


----------



## Almostdub

*Hi all*

Hi all. Getting into the whole bike thing. Got myself a caad8 and loving it. My name is Pete. I live in Northern Ireland so getting lots of rain at the min.


----------



## :-)

Hi, 

Isac from Europe here. This is my first season of riding a road bike, so still learning (and loving every moment).


----------



## USPSA Shooter

Hello, I'm from eatern Iowa.

I started riding last year, along with P90x to get in to shape. Both worked really well. Most of the roads arround here are really narrow, so I bought a MTB to ride the gravel roads. Finally this spring the state widen, and resurface the main road. It's like a race track. My wife started riding too. 
We both started with Trek 7.3FX's then 2 Trek MTB to day I came home with a new 
Trek 2.3. If it wasn't 100 outside to I be on it. I think we're the Trek family. My 7year daughter got Trex mystic. She is really little for her age(8 week early 1lb13oz) so it's really hard for her to ride a cheap bike. The main goal is still fitness. A couple of years ago Ragbrai came throught town, I can see that in my future.
I'm the public works director for a small. Sound like a great title until you find out I'm the only full time employee.LOL


----------



## Evan92

I started off as a long distance runner and loved it , but then one day my knee started to hurt during my run. I went to the doctor and found out that i have a knee problem ( can't remember the name ) and it made me feel pretty bad. I lounged around for a while and then a few weeks later I was working in the garden and i noticed my old mountain bike ( an 05 trek 820) sitting in the shed. I hadn't ridden in years , but suddenly things seemed to line up. I had been running for years and now biking was going to replace it. I started riding right then and there and haven't looked back. Also, I recently inherited a trek 2000 alpha and its pretty nice i hope i can race it . I love biking and i think ill be doing this the rest of my life.


----------



## hulkster

*new to forum been riding most of my life*

Hello I am new to the forum but I have been riding Schwinn bicycles almost my entire life! One of the things that lead me to join this form is to find people to ride with and socialize with as well. My wife and I are regular cyclists that like to pick up and go! We will ride anywhere from 20 - 30 miles together on any given weekend!

10 years ago I started to ride more seriously to improve my health and also deal with my arthritis as well, which has been very beneficial. In my youth I rode roughly 50 - 60 miles every other day then things changed and work and other things got in the way. Now with things fill circle I am back on track and ready to start riding seriously.

For the past 4 years I have been commuting to and from work roughly 20 - 25 miles daily, it is a great feeling to contribute to the biking community as well, as leaving no foot print, not that there is a problem with driving! 

I am outspoken about biker awareness, but not over enthusiastic. People need to make their own decisions and take responsibility for their own actions. Education is the key!

When I ride I, I try to ride responsibly! 

My motto: Ride or Die, life is way to short not to notice our health decisions and our environment!


----------



## illdthedj

Hey guys,

30 year old newlywed graphic designer with a penchant for both riding and building bikes (well not framebuilding...yet...but putting together bikes from the frame up. that and i am all my friends' impromptu bike mechanic)

starting riding an entry level road bike for knee surgery physical therapy (have had various soccer related injuries from youth till now).

then i built a single speed fixed gear bike. 
and from there i've built dozens of bikes, from fixed gear bikes to early 90's mountain bikes to mid eighties friction shifting road bikes now to too-much-bike-for-me titanium framed/carbon wheeled roadies.

mainly rode for exercise for a while, been riding every weekend with the wife, and now we are about to do a Metric Century organized ride this august, and we plan on doing more and more organized rides, hopefully building up to a full Century within the year.

i love working on and riding bikes. my wifey says i have a problem, and i tell her it could be much worse


----------



## polywannacraker

*hello rbr kids!*

Hi! I am Paul and I am very new to the road bike world. Here is a little of my history:

I really enjoy biking but just for recreation. Lately I've been getting into it more and riding a lot more and longer rides. I own a (one year old) supermarket bike which i couldn't hate it more (you all know why). I think its time for an upgrade! I've been doing some research online and I got familiar with entry level prices and defferent components. I want to get an entry level carbon bike and upgrade comonents later. 

Here is my question... I'm about to buy my first bike from this guy on ebay. It's a used Felt z6 for about $900... I think its a good price it goes new for 1600 (all entry level components sora and Tiagra)... However I'm very skeptical... after doing some research i found this same Felt bike from a dealer in Indonesia who sells them for $800 brand new. Of course we all know this is a scam and they are most likely imitation felt with some fake stickers. My question is: how do i know this guy on ebay isn't selling me one of this fake bikes? how can i check if the serial number is legit? 

Thanks for your help guys =)


----------



## Rothko

Hi all. Looking to get my first road bike. I am open to any suggestions and training tips. My goal is to work up to competing in some triathlons.


----------



## EDesro322

*Newbie w a Question*

Hi Everyone

My name is Eric I live in New England. I am 32 years old and have a 1 year old at home. For much of my life I have lived a sedentary lifestyle with intermitent periods of cardio and strenth training.

After reaching 32 and now being a father I have finally committed to changing my lifestyle. From the food I eat to a more active lifestyle. Part of that change is getting into cycling. I feel it is something I can do solo and as a group, and I have some friends that take part in some multi-day rides for charity, that I would like to make as a goal for myself.

I have decided to buy my entry level bike new. However, after visiting several LBS I do have a question. Am a better off in your opinions purchasing the $700-800 range bike or the $1200. I can't really afford the $1200 right now, but could by the fall which I don't mind waiting for. My hold up is that I feel you do get better quality components at the $1200 level, but is it worth it if I don't even know if this is something I will totally commit to? I hate to compare the bikes by dollar value, but it seems to be how the bike shops near me separate them.

Any ideas or suggestions will be helpful. Thanks


----------



## Rothko

EDesro322 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> My name is Eric I live in New England. I am 32 years old and have a 1 year old at home. For much of my life I have lived a sedentary lifestyle with intermitent periods of cardio and strenth training.
> 
> After reaching 32 and now being a father I have finally committed to changing my lifestyle. From the food I eat to a more active lifestyle. Part of that change is getting into cycling. I feel it is something I can do solo and as a group, and I have some friends that take part in some multi-day rides for charity, that I would like to make as a goal for myself.
> 
> I have decided to buy my entry level bike new. However, after visiting several LBS I do have a question. Am a better off in your opinions purchasing the $700-800 range bike or the $1200. I can't really afford the $1200 right now, but could by the fall which I don't mind waiting for. My hold up is that I feel you do get better quality components at the $1200 level, but is it worth it if I don't even know if this is something I will totally commit to? I hate to compare the bikes by dollar value, but it seems to be how the bike shops near me separate them.
> 
> Any ideas or suggestions will be helpful. Thanks


Hi Eric, I just joined myself, but from what I can tell, (been reading posts for the past few hours), best bang for your buck as a starter is either picking one up on craigslist, or Bikes Direct (BD as they call it on this board). Hope this helps. I am looking at the Gravity Liberty 1 myself, once I can find more info on it. They have a ton on there for a higher price range though.


----------



## Wreck

Hey all, I'm Mike. I go to Georgia Tech and am in the market for a cheap road/commuter bike. I've been looking on Bikes Direct and am trying to pick between the $299 bikes on there. I've got no clue the difference between them though.


----------



## Rothko

Wreck said:


> Hey all, I'm Mike. I go to Georgia Tech and am in the market for a cheap road/commuter bike. I've been looking on Bikes Direct and am trying to pick between the $299 bikes on there. I've got no clue the difference between them though.


Hey Mike. Have you looked at the fixed gear / single speed bikes? They are pretty nice and inexpensive for bikes for short around town trips (and around schools). However, if there are a lot of hills over there you may want to put in the extra $50 or so and get a geared bike.


----------



## PlainCity

*Looking for Advice*

I am new to this site - started commuting roughly 20 miles between home and work several times a week since running as an exercise option became too rough on the joints. I purchased a Trek Livestrong in August of 2011 and three months later found the pedal bearings going bad. Just starting out, I had not looked into custom pedals. The livestrong was exchanged for a 7.3 and 8 months later am finding the rear wheel is beginning to warp (enough to rub against brake pad). I am seeking advice and information as to the reputation of Trek and if I should continue to use their product. Very appreciative for feedback-


----------



## rideenvy

*help*

I have been obsessively reading your forums, dissecting bike websites, etc. I am finally getting back on the bike after 3 kids and I need help! I have tried the Specialized Vita and the Trek 7.2 FX, I like the look of the Trek and that is the brand I have ridden in the past, but I can't make up my mind. They both ride smoothly from what I can tell. The Trek felt a bit shorter in the "top tube"...but it is all greek to me! Reading these websites about the specs of each bike I am so confused. Any opinions would be helpful.


----------



## x-free

Hello every one, I'm from Taiwan.


----------



## zammmmo

Just joined...name is Paul. Been riding for around 20 years and currently racing TTs in the UK. In the past I've done alot of mtbing (XC, DH and more freeridey stuff) and also have done road racing (cat2).


----------



## Rlburchick

*Hello all...newbie here*

Hello all...I am new to the road biking scene, but luckily stumbled upon this site prior to buying a new bike. This site is great, lots of informative forums and posts. I have already gleaned enough information to sound reasonably informed when visiting the LBS.

I do have a question or two that I am hoping to get some help with...with a more inexpensive aluminum model, are the frames all that different in terms of quality? I have been looking at the Trek 1.1, 1.2, Giant Defy, Schwinn Paramount 5, various Felt models, and other models around or below $1K. It seems like most of the Trek/Felt dealers immediately push Trek and multiple have told me that Felt tends to go cheaper with components. Is this true? It seemed to me like Felts were very good value. 

I have also followed the advice of many posts on here and looked into a used bike on CL, but no luck yet. All the bikes have ridden roughly the same and all seem to be nice, at least to this novice. Any help or advice is greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Randy


----------



## Adey

Hi 
Adey from England - im 52 yrs young and a recreational cyclist
rides are a Bianchi via nirone
Reynolds 531c with Campy components
Great site:thumbsup:


----------



## pennyfarmer

Hello all,

I am 38 and started to use a bike for commuting last year using an old Trek 820. It was too small for me but it was a bike I got to prove that I could commute reliably on a bike. 

I currently ride a new Specialized Sirrus and I have put just over 2200 miles on it this year. I use it for commuting and everyday trips and tasks. When needed I pull a trailer that I modified to haul Stuff. 

I also have a 1992 Specialized Allez. I have not rode that one in quite a while. I want to do some mods to it that turns it into a fun around town bike and back up for commuting. I want to see what others have done to their old road bikes that make them cool.


----------



## huyuwen

Hi everyone!

My name is Dave and I was referred to this forum by a good friend of mine. I had ridden BMX's up through middle school, but didn't get back on the saddle, so to speak, until 2007 when I became interested in fixed gear bikes. Since then, I've come to love bikes again. I have a red Specialized Langster Steel FG for my daily commuter and I'm saving up to a cargo bike with seats for my baby daughter. 

I'm an independent designer by profession, now concentrated on making projects for the home and a couple in the pipeline for my newfound bike interest, which I would love to show and get everyone's input in a future post. Thanks everyone!

David


----------



## Madone58

Greetings,

I'm a new member as well. I guess I'll post here to get my post count up so I can post my own threads. I'm from WV but do most of my riding in the Lima-Findlay area of OH. I started riding about 2 months ago. This site has been great and full of useful information!


----------



## Sun Rider

Greetings from the Valley of the Sun (Phoenix area). My name is El and I'm an old geezer of 74. As a teen raced with the San Diego Bicycle Club. In my 30s rode with a touring club in So Cal, the Orange County Wheelmen.
Last 10 years been riding a mountain bike. Got the bug for a road bike recently and bought a A Giant
DEFY Advanced 0, far more bike then I really need but what the heck. 

Here in the adult community where I live we have an annual event at this time of year, The Tour de Pebble Creek. Every day the Tour de France rides we ride. However, we ride one mile for each 10 miles the pro's ride. Most days that's 12 to 15 miles a day except for TT days when we only have to put in four or five miles. Today was 10 miles, Belfort to Porrentroy. I'm riding more then the minimum most days. Our Tour is a way of getting me out and on the road each day. 

Looking forward to to getting up to date with all the great information here on this forum. 

May the wind always be at your back.


----------



## RGEZE

*Hello All*

I am Richard. Located in sunny SoCal. I just upgraded from a Giant Defy 1 to a Cervelo. Life is good!


----------



## Katuik

Hi! My name is Jess

I am living and working in Afghanistan right now, getting my lungs full of dust and exhaust fumes. I have been biking here on a wal-mart mountain bike that is wore out in every way. Time to build a new bike, and I have been able to pull a lot of useful information off of this site already. +1 to all the members here. :thumbsup:

looking forward to chatting with you.


----------



## jaretj

Just wanted to introduce myself, my name is Jaret. 

I've lurked for a while and decided to join today. I've been into cycling for about 30 years now and am currently a triathlete.

I'm fairly active on another forum but am looking for different opinions/ideas. Planning on staying quiet for a while.

jaretj


----------



## EdwardHall

Hello,

I will be starting to ride, in the Valparaiso, IN area.

Looks like I will be going with a Vita Elite as my first bike. 

Are there any good videos etc, that compare road bikes, vs commuters, and other gear like helmets, riding wear, etc?

I would like to come up to speed before the week is out, as that's when I have to make the final decision on this bike and pick it up.


----------



## aruizdelhoyo

Hi,

I used to do triathlons in college but have not touched a road bike for 10+ years. Looking to get back into riding at least once a week and maybe a couple of triathlons a year.

Need your help finding a bike!


----------



## RGEZE

aruizdelhoyo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I used to do triathlons in college but have not touched a road bike for 10+ years. Looking to get back into riding at least once a week and maybe a couple of triathlons a year.
> 
> Need your help finding a bike!


I am selling a 2010 Giant Defy 1 size XL with 105 components. It is in excellent condition.


----------



## aruizdelhoyo

RGEZE said:


> I am selling a 2010 Giant Defy 1 size XL with 105 components. It is in excellent condition.


I think the Giant Defy will be a little out of my price range but it doesn't hurt to ask how much to you want for it?


----------



## Torque

Hi, 
My name is Curtis and I'm from Mobile, AL. I started riding a few years ago when I met my fiance. Her and her dad are into road cycling. I started out on her dad's spare bike, a schwinn sprint. I then got a yard sale bike that a friend found for $20. It turned out to be a really nice old Miyata. I rode that bike for nearly a year before I realized it was just too small for me. I sold it to a girl about a foot shorter than me whom it fit perfectly. :mad2oh! After that I bought a mountain bike and have been riding almost entirely offroad for the past year or so. I absolutely love riding trails but my fiance still prefers the road so I recently started riding that borrowed schwinn again and have started looking to get a new road bike of my own.


----------



## jamesmoody

*Greetings!*

Greetings everyone!

My name is James, and at the age of 30 I got on to a bike for the first time just a few weeks ago!

I've been a skiier my entire life, however I moved to Miami for work and needless to say there is not too much skiing to be done. I started riding some municipal rental bikes around town and really enjoyed it!

Given the flat terrain here in Miami, my friends suggested I get a road bike and assured me that it would be much more enjoyable to ride than the single gear rental bikes I was using, so I went out and bought my very first bike this past weekend.

$60 on craiglist and...it promptly broke on my first ride. So I decided I wouldn't make the same mistake twice and dropped $400 on what (I think) is a pretty decent used beginner road bike. I have to say my friends were right! Other than getting used to some aches and pains from riding in a different position it has been a pleasure to ride and I'm loving my new hobby!

Quick question: The bike I got was a JAD. Aluminum/Magnesium alloy frame. Shimano parts. The guy at the bike shop that gave it a tune up said it was a good deal for $400 but I can't find anything about JAD bikes online. And I mean NOTHING! Just some references to an old BMX company which doesn't seem related. I'm thinking the lack of information means it's either a fairly unique and cool frame, or a complete piece of junk. Anyone have any info?

Thanks and nice to meet everyone!


----------



## Akirasho

... I can't give any direct feedback on JAD, only that I know an experienced guy who has one and likes it... I guess that is something.


----------



## jamesmoody

Akirasho said:


> ... I can't give any direct feedback on JAD, only that I know an experienced guy who has one and likes it... I guess that is something.


Thanks for the info! Like you said, I guess that's something. I've seen an oblique craiglist references from someone else selling a JAD bike that it is an Italian make. 

It's weird that there is just nothing out there! Can't find any for sale, can't find any reviews...it's a real mysterry.


----------



## deej

Hi, I'm David. Been lurking off and on for years. 

About to turn 56, and still staying in the game with road riding, mnt biking, skiing, running and lifting. I currently ride a 10+ year old Trek 5200 with an Ultegra triple. I get the occassional backhand compliment that I could probably get by with a double.

Have always ridden a Trek road bike, I have a good relationship with the guys at the LBS. I have been thinking about upgrading to a Madone 6.5. I'm 6'5" and therefore interested in the 64 cm frame, but just read a (closed) thread on here regarding the Domane, but the largest frame is 62cm. Trek has introduced the 2013 models, but apparently the 2012 models are still available, which has led me to "paralysis by anaylysis."


----------



## beron

Hey
I am new to this site and new to Road Bikes. Recently purchased a new Specialized Allez and im loving it so far. I live in upstate SC so we have some nice riding in these parts. Just installed clipless pedals so this will be exciting. Thanks for all of the great advice and info on this site.


----------



## fiets

Hello everyone!

I am Nik and I started bicycling when I was 4 years old. I've been through a series of different bikes from tricycles up to road bikes, including some very cool Russian and Bulgarian made single-speed ones(will post pics when I can find them).

I haven't ridden much in the past 10 years though. Now I live in a smaller college town and my office is under 5 miles away, thus I have decided to start commuting. 

After browsing through these and other forums, I just picked up a cross bike from BD as a starter bike which I would like to convert to a commuter and take it on side trips on/off road in the area. 

I have found that these forums are the most informative and information rich, so I decided to join and hopefully contribute to the common knowledge of the community.


----------



## cyyoung749

my name is suhyeon kim i live in nyc. im a newbie to a bike. Just bought defy 1 for my first road bike.
Thanks!


----------



## jadenkanan

Hello, new here in the process of looking for my first road bike, thinking about getting a Motobacane fantom cross but now I'm wondering if I should go with something different. My main goal with riding is recreation and exercise on weekends or before work on the days I go in later. Hope to have a good time with this once I make my decision.


----------



## saltcreek

*New NH rider*

Just registered for the forum, have returned to road riding for fitness in my late 50s. Currently riding a Litespeed Arenberg.


----------



## Geedee

registered for the forum, read so many pages. Very good site. In the process of a two bike buy. Going to get a carbon and move my 105 group to another frame.returned to road riding for fitness in my early 50s.


----------



## 2_Rails

*So much to it..*

Hello everyone..definitely a newb to this biking. I started out at 250 lbs. 3 yrs ago when i finally started walking which quickly turned into jogging now I run about 25-35 mpw...and have lost and kept off 55 lbs... At 46 i realize after a couple injuries i need to find something as a alternative to running..I really love running, (something I would have never said 3 yrs. ago) but I like the thought of getting on a good bike and riding. I just never knew that bikes and biking was so expensive. I never paid more than 30$ for tennis shoes until I started running then quickly learned that a LRS was my best friend to get started..found out I needed a 100$ pair of shoes...made my shins quit hurting..lol. Ive been to my LBS and was in shock...the bikes he sells are the specialized brand... anyway..look forward to lurking around learning what I can..thanks all..


----------



## lionsgate

*New to the forum*

Just wanted to say hello. Just picked up my first new road bike in many years. Went with a Cannondale Synapse 5, 105. So far I love it. I haven't ridden a road bike since the 80's which back then I had a Legnano with Reynolds 531 double butted tubing and Campy Record components. Since then have been out of road biking and only mostly into very casual riding on my Trek hybrid. Now I want to get back into it for the shear fun and enjoyment of it all.


----------



## scott7024

HI Im new and trying to get my 5 post so I can start a thread about my horrible experience with Merckx Bikes


----------



## Oxy

Salute! 

44yr old male in Michigan.
Been reading the forums for about a year even though I did not have a bike. I started off buying a 1986 Trek Antelope last summer at a garage sale. I knew I would be hooked, like I was when I was a kid. Picked up my first real road bike, a 2011 Bianchi Imola, in April. 
Officially registered with the forum last week. 
Regards,
Oxy


----------



## dano7441

its an anti chafing cream


----------



## dano7441

Hey im new too this whole post count thing sorta of stinks


----------



## Sfscott

How does one get to a post count of 5 when you can't start a thread?!


----------



## illdthedj

i dont know, maybe we should discuss this here? and by discuss i mean boost our post counts.


----------



## illdthedj

ahh yes this seems to be working, im almost there!


----------



## zuul99

I am a newbie to road biking. I do have 6 years of mountain biking under my belt. I learned that road biking is a completely different creature than Mountain biking. Road bikes are like F1 and mountain bikes are like Baja Racers. What are some of the basics i need to know?


----------



## wtchoe

Hi everyone! Just joined. Love cycling!


----------



## superpiggy

I just joined today and I posted an ad to sell something. I have posted my photo at least twice now and it will not upload to my ad. What do I do?


----------



## KevinK2

*Birth of Hed-3 wheel*

Hi, I'm Kevin and gave birth to the 3-spoke wheel that Wiggins is using in the TDF time trials.

http://mistertool.smugmug.com/Stuff1/group1/21524932_rPFWrm#!i=1726125936&k=vvvcc8b&lb=1&s=L


----------



## teekster

Hello all, I have been waiting to get my 10 posts before I posted here. I have been riding bikes all my life. Got my 1st real road bike in 1983 (Raleigh Supercourse). I had rebuilt that bike several times over the past 20+ years. I got my dream bike in 1996 - a Colnago Bititan that I built with Campy Record. Got into mountain biking during medical school in the early 90s as well. My riding tailed off after starting my residency and especially after having kids in 2005 and 2006.

Unfortunately, we had a house fire last year that consumed nearly all of our possessions, as well as our pets. Among the things we lost were 7 bicycle between my wife and I. The Ti Colnago frame may be salvageable, but it has issues. I will start a thread in the Colnago section shortly regarding that project. The rest were steel, aluminum, or CF and all were destroyed.

I started rebuilding my stable of bikes this year. So far, I have picked up a Cannondale Super X, A Trek Fuel EX 9.9 and a Trek Madone 6.9ssl di2. I have purchased a Specialized Ruby Expert and a Trek Fuel EX 8 for my wife.

As I stated earlier, my riding had stagnated over the past 10-15 years. Over the past few months, I have come to realize how much I used to love cycling. I am sure I will learn a lot through these forums as I rekindle that lost flame.

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7558284186/" title="Untitled by drteek, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8162/7558284186_82fee9a6e0_c.jpg" width="800" height="600" alt="Untitled"></a>


----------



## Patron

*Newbie from La Palma, CA*

Hi all! I just got into road biking May of 2011. My first road bike was a 2011 Scott Speedster S50 with Sora and entry level components. I am just a recreational rider doing 25-30 miles every weekend. I slowly upgraded the bike's components to 105. The only thing original on the bike is the frame and fork. I hope to learn a lot from this forum.


----------



## matfam

Name is Kevin, I am from the Willamette Valley of Oregon. I prefer to ride in the dirt and do at every chance, roads seem a lot more abundant though. Riding is therapy and a healthy addiction. I am riding a Puch Caviler from the early 70s and really enjoying it.


----------



## lurch0038

Hello All!

New to the site but not new to biking. I am no road racer just like to ride for exercise. I am fat and out of shape so I decided to get out from the office desk and dust off the bike.

I will apologize in advance for the silly questions I will be asking.

Thanks!


----------



## Jigger

Hello all bought a Trek TCT 5000 in 2007 used it a lot the first year than got busy with the little ones. Recently moved back to the north shore of lake superior and now getting back into riding.


----------



## soufiz

Names Soufiane from seattle.... came here looking to find guidance between Redline Metro Sport vs Classic....


----------



## wisco0890

Hey everyone! I'm John, 21 and from Wisconsin. I've been biking for years on old 70's schwinn varsity (40lbs!!!) and others. Finally got a new 2011 Fuji Cross 2.0 last year and love it! Bike everyday


----------



## Blade26

Whats up everyone? I got tired of sitting on my couch and watching tv all day, so on a whim I went out and purchased and bike. I'm really excited about starting out, I used to run a lot but my knees and back can't handle it anymore. I really don't have any type of routine or anything like that. I just plan on riding my bike as often as possible. I'm looking forward to reading the forums and gaining knowledge on the sport.


----------



## lionsgate

*NeBike and Extras*

Hi Everyone, loving my new Cannondale Synapse and just piked up a pair of Bontrager RXL road shoes. Put on Shimano 105 pedals. So far everything is great. Gave my old Trek to my son who's discovered how much fun cycling is so its all good. We're all going out for a ride tomorrow morning.


----------



## Raleigh-Rider

Hi I'm new in this forum. I'm a 50 yr. old. road bike cyclist from Alberta, Canada. I just got back into riding again after stopping in 2004 when my family and I moved to a suburb. I tried doing other fitness programs like going to the gym and playing golf but it's incomparable to the result of riding a bike even for a few kilometers a week. I ride to work nowadays and I've never felt better. I'm glad to be back in the road. See you around!


----------



## pedromaz

*big help needed...!*

hello all. my friend gave me 4 yrs ago a 1980's schwinn. finally i got it running. was not too much into it. so i got a helmet and good equipment at the local thrift. yea, what a turn out. i realized 40% of my commute, i could do it in my old bike... yes...! now im all into in. BUT I DESPERATELY NEED HELP...! please. 
i have saved $500 and thats my budget. i've been looking for bikes like the schwinn katana, or the varsity. people suggest the tommaso tiempo for the budget. 
i may be able to save another $100 but i will do so commute and some recreational. but i intend to take this as my hobbie, so i want a bike that will last a bit. 
pls help with suggestions, brands, my size is 56cm and i wont be doing hills. all my city has bike lane so im very lucky...

many tnx...! i love biking now...


----------



## pReTeNd3r

Hi, I'm new and glad to have found this forum... Hope to Learn more ...


----------



## Commuter62

Hi. I commute to work by bike. 10 miles each way. 100 miles a week.17,000 miles in the past 4 years. I ride a Giant Sedona and I hate it. Especially the grip shift. I used to love my old Schwinn Continental but those days are gone. Because I crushed a vertebrate many years ago, the doctors tell me I need to keep an upright riding position. I rode a Specialized bike in Colorado summer before last and liked it. My question - does anyone know which Specialized model is comparable to the Giant Sedona, without that @#$%* grip shift?


----------



## draker

*My passion for bike riding is being revived...*

I used to own a 10-speed roadbike- a Jeunet (anyone out there remember the brand?) when I was in college, and then stopped riding for years. I just purchased a Raleigh Ravenio 3.0 and absolutely love it. I'm looking forward to many great rides with my wife and friends, and logging in to this site to see what people are talking about.


----------



## Pyrogerg

*Another newbie, looking for advice*

Hello,

I've just started riding seriously again after many years of only very casual riding. My current mount is an old steel-frame Marin hard tail mountainbike. It's pretty slow on pavement, and I've just discovered that steady-state workouts with a heart monitor are nearly impossible on the trails I like to ride, so I'm looking for something more roadable. I'm leaning toward a cyclocross bike, though I don't have any experience with them. I'm planning to race a triathlon sometime in the coming year, but I think that a cylcocross bike would suit me just fine at the level at which I'll be competing, and the versatility is very appealing. Lots of great dirt roads around where I live in the Four Corners area.

I'm currently looking at a used 2010 Focus F3, aluminum frame, carbon fork, FSA cranks, short reach FSA bars, intercepter brakes, and Ultegra group. I'm hoping to get a feel for what a good price would be on that bike from the cylcocross forum, once I've met my 5-post prerequisite for starting a new thread.

Cheers,
Gregory


----------



## wilkco70

*Hello out there!*

My first post is to see if anyone out there has anything to say about C-4 components.Thanks and feel free to point me in the right direction in terms of where to post this question.


----------



## CyclingJenn

Deleted Post. Don't know why it posted twice. Man, I really am a newbie!


----------



## CyclingJenn

Hi, I'm Jenn and I'm a newbie. I've been riding for a little over a month now and so far I love it! I can feel myself getting stronger with every ride. I ride with my boyfriend and sometimes another couple. I'm grateful to have my boyfriend to teach me and ride with me, and love having a sport that we can enjoy together.

I have a 2012 Giant Defy Composite 3, in a 44 cm. It's a men's bike, but the standover height is actually a teeny bit shorter than the women's version. When you're only 4'11", every little bit helps! The LBS switched out the handlebar for a more narrow one that fits me better (at no charge), and we added hot pink handlebar tape to make it look more "girly", lol. I'm still using toe clip pedals, but plan on getting clipless pedals when I'm comfortable enough. I absolutely love my bike and really enjoy riding it.


----------



## RedSirrus

Hello new to the site and to cycling so far so good!!


----------



## gregmoore428

*ultra cyclist looking for crew*

high my name is greg i signed up for the hoodoo 500 check it out here Hoodoo 500 UltraMarathon Bicycle Race - St. George, Utah[/url] starts aug 23 thru the 26th looking for driver any suggestions or interested let me know new to forums cyclist not chatter thanks greg


----------



## MCG DAWG

MCG DAWG

In the hills of NW GA. 

Riding less than a year. 

Currently on a Trek 2.1. Getting in 130miles or so a week. Done a couple of centuries. Able to ride 20+mph for 40-60 miles as long as there's none of these pesky mountains in the way. They're usually in the way! 

Upgrading to a Look 695sr with SRAM Red components in the next week or so. Just waiting on my LBS to finish it up. 

Learned a lot reading here over the past week and look forward to continuing to utilize the expertise of those on the forum.


----------



## vfr

I'm a noob but only here. Been riding bicycles for 15 years and racing motorcycles for about that long. One compliments the other as long as good recovery is in the equation. I don't obsess about things other than keeping my equipment in perfect shape and my body healthily fed. I own my own business to make as much money as I can. Money is good. 

I live in The Heart of Dixie. I hate people that discriminate about most anything or anybody but crooks. I like smartasses because I am one...usually in jest though. I'm a WASP alpha male type with a strong sense of humor and generally try to treat people well. My sense of humor is beyond dry. Over and out.


----------



## drakelouis29

hi guys , my name is drake Louis and i like road biking very much.


----------



## Wardnemisis

I'm a noob to the site. Been reading the forum for the last couple of months though. I live in Houston and been riding for the last couple of years or so. Ride a Look 696SR with Dura Ace now. Still haven Specialized Allez Comp bit couldn't pass up the deal for the Look. I'm involved in a charity bike ride where we raise $ for leukemia and lymphoma then cycle across the country. Just came back from our ride to San Diego.


----------



## Ramfactor

Hello all,
I'm 50 years old, started riding a comfort bike last August for weight loss and general health benefits. First day I rode 3 miles. I've since quit smoking, continued riding, and have lost 25 pounds. Rode the local "Tour de Cure" last month - 25 miles and have ridden as far as 32. Not much by some peoples standards, but I keep working and improving. I've been stuck at home for the past 2 weeks with a knee injury, so with all this spare time on my hands I ordered my first road bike. Should be here today. I'm hoping to get a surgery scheduled this week, so guess I'll have to just look at the new bike for a couple of weeks. :cryin:


----------



## Blue Star

Raising the thread post count...need ten to post links


----------



## SOX 404

Hello from Jakarta!

This is my first post.


----------



## robaixdude1

Hi, I'm Trevor and I live in Seattle, WA. I am new to the cycling world - nice to meet you all.


----------



## mtsheron

Hello-

I was a member here many years ago but could not remember my screen name nor PW so I re-registered. I have been on again off again with road bikes. I have had several over the years and have all but two I owned built them from the ground up. I am sort of a wrench type person as well. My current mountain bike I built up as well. Been mainly riding it but wanted to get back into road riding again. So to my LBS I went. Jason of Carolina Fatz had a leftover Orbea Aqua TPX in my size. Orange and white color! So he made me a great leftover deal so I am now back into road riding again.

So a warm hello to all here.


----------



## Teamgrazzi

*Complete NoOb*

Good evening,

Just registered on the fourm! You can't get much greener than what I am now. Only been riding a week, logged a total of 10 miles on my '12 Trek 1.1. My butt still gets sore and I can only do about 5 miles before my legs are on fire. I am trying to ease into it so I don't get too sore and stop riding, seems like a lot of fun and would hate to lose it because I went to hard to fast. 

I am using my iPhone right now with the mapmyride+ app to keep track of everything, with how short my rides are battery life really isn't an issue. I understand the importance of using quality equipment so I will slowly upgrade what I have now as I didn't want to break the bank from the start

My main goals are to build my cardio (knees are crap so I am not able to run as much anymore) and weight loss. A string of injuries and illness had me sidelined from exercise for a long time and I allowed my self to get lazy which added about 25 extra pounds. Hopefully I can learn a lot here and improve my abilities, I apologize now for any dumb questions!!

~ James


----------



## mmackinlay

*New to forum*

Hey all,

New to the forum.
Ride a Fuji Team Carbon.....have done a few triathlons (sprints and one Olympic last year)....
Getting back on the road now after a few months off!

Thanks,

Marcelo


----------



## pvanbuskirk

Hi all - Currently have a Specialized Allez Elite Triple with 105 parts and am looking to upgrade and get a better fit (it is 62cm and too big I think). Registered to get ideas for my next bike based on my personal measurements and preferences.


----------



## Unkown

Hey all, new guy here, been riding since 2010, need somewhere to talk about cycling to other people so figured this would be the perfect place! Riding a Trek 2.1 at the moment, but have a 5.9 2012 Madone on the way, super excited for the carbon frame and Di2 shifting.


----------



## jotrinewbiker

This is my first post and looking to say hello in the General Cycling Discussion forum. Hope this is it.

So hello to everyone. Both myself and wife are new to riding outdoors. Spin class about 3 years, her about 6 months and its time to take it outdoors. Looking for ideas on our first purchase. a performance Hybrid is high on my wife's list and I am just not sure.


----------



## thekarens

Hello, my name is Karen and I'm in the research phase of buying a bike. I'm 42 and have lost 44lbs and I'd like to loose more and get fit and have fun while I'm doing it! My ultimate goal is to join our local cycling club.


----------



## hunrugger

Road n00b (sort of). 

I have MTBed since the 80s (I'm 41), but never did the road thing until Spring 2011 when I decided I'd like to do a Triathlon (I did 2, one in July and one in Sept). So I got an entry level road bike (Scott Speedster S50). I've only logged about 500 miles on it - >200 of those in the past 3-4 weeks. 

I am beginning to enjoy the mileage and the speed of road riding a lot more than I expected so I am picking up my road riding - of course the recent heavy rains in Austin have contributed to this as well. 

Looking to do some modest wheel and group upgrades soon. Thinking Ksyrium Equipe and SRAM Apex.


----------



## madcycle

Hello Everyone,

I am new to the site and just got my first road bike last week (Specialized Secteur Triple). I went on a couple 10 mile rides so far and love it!


----------



## White02

New to all of the biking. Just looking for advice and help


----------



## Cavan

Howdy, I'm a Senior at Baldwin Wallace College in Ohio and I'm just getting into road biking. Riding a GMC Denali since I'm a poor college student but it's getting the job done.


----------



## Pottsy

My name's Pottsy as you can see. Very new to cycling. Can't really even say that considering I haven't purchased my first bike as a young adult yet.
Anyways, hello to all and I express thanks for such a knowledge filled forum.


----------



## bingo296

hi there.. i am from kansas city.. thought not so many of you coming from here, huh?


----------



## Zaker

New guy from New England.

Ride a trek 1.2


----------



## Dallastxrider

*New Dallas Rider*

Afternoon all,

My name is Eric and I live in Dallas, TX. 25 y/o. Grew up playing baseball and riding bmx/ mtb. Rode my bikes EVERYWHERE. Had my dads old Roadie in college to ride around campus until it was stolen . 

Now I'm an old married accountant. I'm still in pretty good shape, have been weightlifting/ running since high school. Couple of guys at work talked me into getting back in the saddle and I'm glad they did. Officially hooked. Saving up for that home down payment so I went cheap and bought an 86 Technium 460 at a steal. Looking to upgrade in the winter. Plan on riding the Goatneck and Hotter Than Hell this summer.


----------



## 16k-rpm

check in


----------



## inkamalu

need 5 posts to start a thread, so here we go, dont hate just trying to get some help on a bike choice!


----------



## inkamalu

number 2.


----------



## inkamalu

3. and the bikes are the 2012 Focus AX 2 and 2012 Fuji cross 2


----------



## inkamalu

almost there..


----------



## inkamalu

And done!


----------



## seddo

G'day to all
I'm 48 , fat and love steel framed bikes - goal for the year is to ride 5000kms

regards
Richard


----------



## Babs

*hi!*

Just took up road riding a few months ago, what a great sport! Looking forward to learning more


----------



## katzu777

Hi everyone,

I'm in the waiting period because I ordered a bike online at giantnerd.com and can't wait to try it out. This will be my first road bike so I hope it doesn't arrive a lemon..

Wish me luck!


----------



## pms

Hello everyone,

greetings from Greece !!!


----------



## izzy706

*Newbie*

Hello everyone, nickname is izzy and have been riding road and mountain bikes on and off for about 30 years (damn I'm getting old). Presently own a newly acquired 2009 Cannondale six 5 aluminum carbon bike, a 2011 Cannondale synapse carbon 4, a 2000 trek 6700 mountain bike, and a 2000 Lemond Buenos Aires that I hate to sell, but is too big for me. Hope to contribute as much as I can to the site. Best forum I have found for cycling.


----------



## Michael Weston

*Howdy*

I am new to this group and to cycles in general. I am almost 60 and have recently allowed my weight to get to 305. Over the last 7 months I have dropped to 255 and am interested in a bike to supplement my walking. I am looking at BD to order one and have a lot of questions. Where would I post the liknk to the bike I am wanting to know about? I appreciate any help, welcome any suggestions and look forward to a new and healthy hobby.


----------



## SHatten

*New guy in NW Florida*

Greetings and salutations to all. Just wanted to introduce myself. I live in NW Florida and have been lurking for a year of so. I am a triathlete but also enjoy road biking and MTB riding in the winter. Great site to gather lots of good info. Thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## bmajik

Hello Everyone,
My name is Brian and have gotten serious about ridding since the snow melted. Started with a new Trek FX 7.5 and loved it. Since then I decided to purchase a Giant Anthem X 29er. We have some decent mtb trails close by so I figured why not. I sold the Trek and ordered a 2012 Specialized Roubaix Expert with some Mavic Ksyrium Elite wheels. Can't wait!


----------



## davidm724

*n00b from AK*

Hey, new guy here from Alaska. Just starting to seriously take on cycling to train for triathlons, mainly.


----------



## ericusta

Hi Everyone, My name is Eric from Long Island, NY. just got in to road biking about two weeks ago, purchased a trek 2.3 and been on two rides so far, 30 miles each. I usually run 15 miles a week and want to start training for triathlon.


----------



## RaptorTC

Hello everyone,

I'm Tyler. 20 years old and a student at the University of Michigan studying Ecology & Evolutionary Biology with a minor in Anthropological Archaeology. 

My cycling journey began back in 2000 when I started racing BMX. A few years and a few broken bones later I fell away from the sport. Since then I've picked up mountain biking and love it. I'm a member over at MTBR as well.

Now to finally get to what brought me here. Earlier this year I had the pleasure of watching a crit and decided that looked like fun. Just ordered my first road bike and can't wait for it to arrive. The reviews and knowledge here really helped me pick out my bike, so I figured I'd register and hang around.


----------



## RAFIUDEEN

sorry for the picture quality will try to post better ones afterwards


----------



## Paolo-nose

Hi to all! 

I'm 63, and an industrial and automotive design educator in San Francisco, CA.

I've been a casual, nondenominational bicyclist since getting my first balloon-tired Monark as a gift for my 7th birthday in 1955. In the early '70s I commuted to one of my first design jobs on my new Schwinn Suburban 10-speed, which I had personalized with Britannia plastic fenders. In the '80s I rode a Voyageur 11.8. The last couple of decades, I had brief affairs with cheap Chinese mountain bikes.

A few months ago, I began rebuilding a Whizzer and also picked up a couple of balloon-tired Schwinns from the early '50s. Then, earlier this month, while scouting for parts and "stuff" on the Web, I lucked upon an ad for a vintage lightweight dealer and fell in love with a gorgeous Campy-equipped Colnago...the next day I bought a second, new, Colnago and I'm about to close a deal on a nearly-new Serotta. In short--BITTEN--HARD by the Eye-talian bug _Malpensa extremis_. Yikes.

I am fortunate to be very fit and in excellent health for my age, and look forward to a couple of decades of more serious riding before I need moustache bars...

I've always done my own wrenching on my motorcycles and exotic cars, so I plan to continue this involvement. One of my instructors is also a pro frame builder who teaches a frame building class, so I'm probably going to try my hand in the next year or two.

I look forward to learning a lot here!!!


----------



## IRFilter

I'm super newbie, just getting into road bikes, in the process of building one.

Long island new york here!


----------



## Shynloco

Hello all! Guess I'm the latest Newbie. Been riding (seriously) for enjoyment and health reasons since 2003 on a Mountain Bike, but am looking to move into a Road Bike. Being retired and a young 65 yrs young means I can't afford one of those nice Trek or Cannondales that I'd love to ride just once. But I usually do start my day by hitting the road for my daily 12 - 15 miler. As stated, this move to a Road Bike is tougher than I every imagined in terms of proper sizing, etc. I'm 5' 8" and keep my weight right around 170 to keep my doctor happy and off my tailpipe. So any pointers would be much appreciated as to what size I need to be looking at (right now thinking 54 cm). Also any comments about a place to buy a bike such a BikeDirect.com would be also appreciated so I can at least get the basic purchase right. I ride strictly for enjoyment and have never participated in groups rides or anything more serious than breaking a sweat. Thx!


----------



## biminyrd

Hi, I'm new to this forum, not new to forums or cycling. 
Just here to get some help with some weird campy parts and reconnect since I left rec.bicycles.marketplace because of too much spam/for sale garbage 15 years ago


----------



## Wild_West99

I've been watching the forum for a while now and decided it's about time to join the community.

I live in Boise, ID and enjoy road biking and mountain biking alike around the area.

After a recent road bike wreck left me without the use of my left thumb and a forearm cast, I'm getting excited to hit the road again...hopefully not in the same way.

I have another account on mtbr.com forums under the same name. Stoked to get out there.


----------



## Reel Tuff

*New from western pa*

Hi all. Been riding since 04, I'm 60 yrs old. Retiring soon so i looking for a new bike. Looked at a cannondale caad 10 today. Guy had a super 6 for 2595 told me 2000 if ibuy today


----------



## Scootie

Hey everybody,

I'm 17 and just got into road biking. I've been riding urbanly on a mountain bike for about 4-5 months, but decided to go for a road bike to fit the city style. I got a Wellington 3.0 from bikesdirect and today marks my second day of riding. I actually got into a crash yesterday going too fast down a hill and messed up my front derailleur, shifter, and scratched my fork pretty bad. I'll be looking to get that fixed hopefully sometime this week.

Anyways, I hope to be active on the forum (the first I would have ever been) and to meet some cool people. Cheers all!


----------



## homebrewevolver

hey. use this site a lot for reviews of stuff before i buy. figured i would make an account since i saw the forums were pretty populated.:thumbsup:


----------



## burkebarnes

New to site. Looking for info on vintage peogeots.


----------



## Detroit cc

*Newbie*

Hi all,
I'm a total newb to cycling.
Had many mtn bikes as a child and through early adulthood, finally wanting to get into road bikes and doing something other than running for exercise before I crash into that 40 years of age wall and the beer belly that comes wih it.
Ordered a 2012 Fuji Roubaix 3 which should arrive by Friday.
Looking forward to it and getting out there.


----------



## chuy

Hi, 
My name is Chuy. I just started cycling again. Last time I cycled was about 15 years ago. I live in Anaheim CA, and I do most of my cycling on the Santa Ana River Trail.


----------



## chuy

Hi, 
My name is Chuy. I just started cycling again. Last time I cycled was about 15 years ago. I live in Anaheim CA, and I do most of my cycling on the Santa Ana River Trail.


----------



## SGMDWK

Hello everyone. I am a 62-year old retired Soldier who just returned to cycling after a 35-year hiatus. Last month, I bought a Novara Divano from R.E.I. It is an entry level bike, but it rides much better than the Raleigh Grand Prix I rode in the early 70s. I had to give up running 12 years ago - arthritic knees - and developing back problems now limit the walking I can do on pavement, so cycling is my latest way to stay fit.


----------



## sunnydayrider

*Back in the saddle*

Hello, got into cycling first because of Lemond, got back first time to rehab after knee surgery made running off limits for a while. Getting back now because a change in careers means I have time again. Sort of a components question, last time I rode we had circular chainrings and we all concentrated on our spinning technique. The elliptical rings seem to be the standard now. Any vets here that had to transition? How hard were they to get used to?


----------



## StuLax18

Been riding mountain bikes for over 10 years, and got back into it last September. Started riding DH at school in NorCal. Now that I'm home in TX, there isn't near as much MTB riding that is worth the effort. Led me to pick up this 2012 Trek Madone 3.1 with Sram Apex gruppo. I had never ridden a road bike until a couple days ago, so I wasn't certain what exactly I wanted. After a few test rides and looking on the forums here I had an idea of what I wanted and what price range. There was also a sale ending today so I got $200 off. Took it for a quick test ride and was sold. Looking forward to many miles of riding this summer.

I'll come back and add photos once I get 10 posts.


----------



## RedComet

Hello folks! Greeting from a roadie from Singapore. Am riding both a Focus Izalco Team 1.0 and Cipollini RB1000.

Looking forward to knowing some of you here


----------



## bike rookie

Hello my name is John. I 'm a 51 year old from Wisconsin who has never stop biking or running. I have just purchase a 1973 Schwinn Super Sport to try my hand at fixing it to ride in touring events in our area. I really need help from everyone in this forum.


----------



## Tropicalbiker

My name is Susan and I live in the Northern Mariana Islands. I have a Gary Fisher 29er dual suspension mountain bike that I ride everywhere! A friend suggested I join this forum to ask if anyone could give me advice about my road bike which a friend gave me. It's a 1954 (I think!) Peugeot with Campgnolo upgrades (hope I spelled that right!). My friend took great care of it and it's in really good shape. The problem is I can't really get up the steep hills very well and would like to see if there's a way to modify it to be more like the bikes on the market today. The gears are on the bike frame and not on the handlebars. We have a 100K bike race coming up in Dec. and I'd love to be able to use this bike.


----------



## Tldag3

Bob here. I am 46 and need to ride. I rode mountain bike alot when I was <30 and a fitness bike to/from work several years ago. I need to ride again to shed some belly fat.

I would like a new bike but can ride the one I have no problem. My current bike is an FX-like Raleigh but what I want is a Trek 1.5 or similar.


----------



## mikejd

Hi, been riding for a few years and came across this forum a few weeks ago. I don't see myself posting a lot but I enjoy reading.


----------



## coreyrichards

Good evening all, my name is Corey. Im 27 and I live in the Tampa, FL area. I took up biking about 2 and a half weeks ago. Id been pretty active before dislocating my patella about a year ago and this is the first active outdoor activity Ive taken up since. I havent found something Ive enjoyed so much in a long time. 

I started with a Belgium commuter bike I found on craigslist for commuting to work and enjoyed it so much I purchased an old Peugeot road bike shortly after. Only missed one day of work commuting due to day long thunderstorms and Ive already logged over 300 miles. Ive amassed a trove of great knowledge here, just visited my first LBS this past weekend for a couple cleaning supplies, and look forward to getting more into cycling!


----------



## sgonzo2k

Hi Everyone,

I am 29 going into 30 in a few months. I got a Mountain bike around 4-5 years ago and rode it for 2 summers straight and then I stopped. After that, I haven't really lived and active lifestyle and put on some weight. Realizing that I am turning 30 I decided to change my lifestyle so I can lose the weight and become healthy and maintain it. I have lost 28 pounds by joggin at the track but that got a little boring. I started riding my Mt. bike again with a friend on paved trails. I saw a lot of the road bikes and never really paid much mind to them and what they were all bout. After doing some research I really wanted one. Needless to say that today I put a deposit down for a 2013 Giant Defy 1. Cant wait to get it by the end of the week and test it out. I'm hoping to continue biking to reach my goal of 200 pounds by the end of summer. Right now I am at 220.


----------



## bobasaurus

Hello folks. I just found this forum and thought it would be interesting to join. I finished the Ride the Rockies 2012 about a month ago, so now I'm kind of burned out on training rides but I still commute fairly regularly.


----------



## atacamar

hi, another new guy here,

dusted off the old bike 93 steel allez, updating some components and getting into riding. I'm primarily a runner (marathons, ragnar relays, etc) but I want to cross train, get into triathlons, and avoid injury. I have a co-worker who wants me to get out to speed quick. For our first ride we did 20 miles and are upping it 10 each week with hopes of riding from Minneapolis --> Duluth this fall.

The first thing I've done is upgrade my almost 20 year old bike a bit. I picked up a complete set of used 105 components from a friend for 100 bucks, and purchased some new wheels and clipless pedals. my bike is 25lbs 9oz before upgrades so I'm praying with some upgrades I can get it to around 22lbs.

Lots of great info on this site and hope to pick up more.

-Ryan


----------



## heathtx

*New member*

HI all,

Just joined the forum. Started riding about 8 months ago for fitness, now ride almost everyday. The miles just click by........

heahtx


----------



## lul77

hi all, 

i've been lurking around this forum but i've officially signed up. started riding 3 months ago


----------



## nightflame159

Hi guys! Im a new road cyclist. hope ill find some good info in this forum and have fun at the same time!:thumbsup:


----------



## gforcepdx

*New to the fourms*

Hello to all. I am soon to be 52 yo and have been riding for 2 months now. I'm in fair shape at 5'10'' and 190, with my longest ride to date being 50 miles 2 weeks ago. I'm hoping to make the century mark soon but remain uncertain what the best strategy is to get there in a timely way. When I was getting started, I often needed up to a week to recover when I over did things, but once I got to the fifty mile mark I began riding the shorter distance of 31 miles so that I could take that ride every day. That first week felt brutal and there wasn't much joy in it for me and I often found myself dropping several gears to finish the ride which often see's me riding into a steady headwind along the Columbia River. But with the second week I began finding my strength. Lately I've tried to break things up by taking days off, taking shorter rides that I can push harder through and once a week, a distance ride. As I say, distance is what I want but I'm uncertain as to the best way to get there. Keeping to my daily rides of 30+ miles or mixing those in with shorter sprint rides and a weekly distance attempt. I've read that as to the distance, its good to add 5% to 10% a week as I feel able.Is mixing my routine as much about changing the challenges to my muscles or is it more about staving off boredom?


----------



## ohheyitzjon

Hello everyone! I've been lurking around here for the past few months and finally decided to be proactive and start commenting :thumbsup:. I currently ride a Walmart Special, Genesis G500 with shimano STI 2300/Sora gearset, purchased for only $200  just to get out there and start riding. 

I started riding averaging only 8 mph on the flats but have currently worked my way up to averaging 20 mph on 5 mile stretches at a time; in only 2 months I might add 

love this sport and love this forum, I've learned so much here in the past few months, many thanks to all the members posting very informative comments!


----------



## Sveeggy

Hello everyone,

Just joined....Been playing around with a MTB for the last couple years and now doing more road riding for fitness. I started June 1st and have lost 13 lbs already! I never thought it could be this addicting, look forward to getting into it more.


----------



## jbb0903

I am new and need advice!!!


----------



## jbb0903

about hip flexors


----------



## BayouMiles

*Very Very Very New to Road Biking*

Hello everyone, just joined the forum and just purchased my first road bike 2 days ago.
I have only been able to put about 15 miles on the bike riding after work.
Even after only two days I am having agreat time and can't wait to log a lot of miles here
in south Louisiana!!!


----------



## zaracatani

I came across your website and I really find it interesting and full of information. My name is Zara Catani, I'm a newbie in biking/cycling but I love the feeling of getting anywhere with your own might.


----------



## 1Lieutenant

Hello,

My name is Steve. Started riding (again) about 2 years ago. Last year I rode about 1100 miles on an inexpensive road bike and just upgraded to a Look 566. I stick to "rails to trails" versus riding on roads. Drivers in CT just don't respect bicyclist's space.

I am 60, but think of this as just a number.


----------



## nmclay

HI all. 45 years old, two boys and a wife. Started riding again for cardio workout that I desperately needed. It is working! I have many questions so thought I better join the forum to learn from the pros!


----------



## jallison86

Hi all. First starting riding "seriously" (beyond the Schwinn Continental I used to go back and forth to high school on) in 1982 with a Trek touring bike. Never did as much bike camping as I thought I would so I got a road bike in 1986, a Cilo frame with Shimano 105 components. Put a lot of miles on that bike over the following 10 years or so, but eventually faded away from riding for no good reason. I still have the bike, but it's been hanging in the garage for the last decade 

I recently got the bug to start riding again. Rather than trying to bring the old bike back into riding shape I figured I would take advantage of new technology. So I bought a Marin Stelvio frame with a Shimano 105 groupset. Much has changed in what is called 105 since 1986! The bike will arrive at the LBS next week; can't wait to get on it and start riding!

Still catching up on all that has changed in the cycling world since I was last riding. But there's always the one constant: you have to get out and ride!

- Jeff


----------



## marzy

hello! 

I'm almost out of college and have been riding for 2 or 3 years, initially on a road bike almost twice my age, then to a dependable early-80's Univega and now on a 2012 Fuji that I'm still not quite used to. I've swam competitively through college and got into biking to train for triathlon, and am psyched to compete in my first 70.3 this summer. 

I get out on my bike 3-4 times a week once the swim season ends, and I have to say biking alone is way more fun than swimming alone! i've also met a number of cyclists (is that what you call yourselves?) in the area that I see at time trials and sprint tri's, and my sunday morning bike rides are way more pleasant this summer now that I'm not at college on saturday nights.

i have to say I'm not a fan of how technical biking is, compared to swimming. needing a suit, cap, goggles and maybe a towel is so much easier than determining the best tube length, seat angle, handle bar width, etc--and way less expensive! i'm jealous of those of you with jobs that fully support this hobby. 

looking forward to learning more in this forum, and to becoming more efficient on my bike.

Marzy


----------



## ErikH

*New to Cycling*

Hi my name is Erik and I went to the bike shop to buy my daughter a new bike and I end up buying a bike for myself also. I am really excited about it because I need to get into shape and I love riding. I bought a 2012 Cannondale CAAD8 5 105 Black/Red.


----------



## nhall

Hey all, got hooked on the Chinese carbon threads. Thanks for all the info.


----------



## aaron3874

New to road biking. Found out the old Raleigh MTB wasn't cutting it with slicks, so after many weeks of searching Craigslist a Scott Speedster S50 popped up and haggled for $350. Now I have a couple hundred miles on it and have bought 7 vintage bikes within the last month. You could say I caught the bug. Used to be motorcycles I would buy, fix up, then sell. Now I'm finding great satisfaction in road bikes.
BTW, I've found this site to be very helpful while in pursuit of new bike projects determining what is worth buying and what is no good. Thanks to all the knowledgeable people out there.


----------



## Kram68

Hi all, I'm a 44 year old from Australia. Started road cycling about 8 years ago and I love it!

I've been lurking around the Chinese carbon threads for a while. I hope to soon purchase a frame & wheelset for myself and information from other peoples experiences is invaluable. 

Mark


----------



## coolfire

hi there, im a road cycling addict. always finding reasons to hit the road


----------



## kccherokees

Hello, My name is Chris. First post, been creapin on the boards for a while. Been riding for about 8 years MTB and riding a single speed road frame for a year. Just bought a new Domane 4.0. 

Hello


----------



## Jack Archer

New here. Usually ride MTB, but getting to the trails is becoming a bit of a hassle now. Got my first road bike yesterday. Now I can start riding again regularly, or at least when I feel like it after work. Picked up a GT 3 Series. Nothing fancy I would guess, but for my purposes it should work fine.


----------



## djcastagna

*Just Getting started*

I started biking in May to get some excercise. I would go about 5 miles 3x a week. I had a cheap bike from walmart. But I absolutely loved riding-so I called up a guy who i knew would ride. he lets me use his spare bike-a jamis ventura sport. Feeling much better, even lost a little weight. I've always been a good athelete, but its been 10+ years since I've done anything need endurance. Still getting my feet wet, and used to be in the saddle. 

Signed up for my first group ride in September. Very exciting for it.


----------



## Ungee34

Hello everyone, Im a new rider. Always had BMX bikes when I was younger. Lost touch with cycling through my college years, and early adult years. Now at 31yrs old, My wife and I purchased new bikes this past week, and are getting involved again. I have been browsing through the topics and love all the knowledge here. I look forward to learning all I can from everyone here!


----------



## Matthieu

Hello everyone, I am French and 45 year old. I used to ride in the French Pyrenees when I was a teenager and sold it as I started studying. Tehn from time to time, I have had a "bike" for years only to go to work. But after seeing the Tour de France in 2011 and 2012 I decided to ride more seriously and have just bought a 2011 BMC SL 01 (Ultegra group). I want to improve and to get fitter; complementary to climbing which I enjoy as well.


----------



## Reacto907

Hi everyone

Im 42 years old and have started riding since January this year after a break of 22 years!!!!

First on a very ordinary Giant Boulder mtb and have moved onto GT Zaskar Carbon Pro 29er and finally my first real roadbike 2012 Merida Reacto 907.

I'm averaging roughly 150 mls a week and loving every minute of it.

I have a lot to learn and have been inspired by so many people who also have a passion for cycles.


----------



## breakdanceattiffanys

Snoochie boochies, y'all. 

Name is Paul, am 37, originally from Ohio, but have lived all over the US, and am about to move again to Rochester, NY this winter. I ran between 20-50mi/wk from the time I was in high school until about 4yrs ago when my knees finally gave out on me. Since I pretty much abhor swimming, am wanting to take the biking plunge, as Rochester's metro area is surrounded by many, many beautiful little 'burbs that would make for amazing day rides, plus the canal path is right there, as well, for more "relaxed" cruising. Have been reading through the treasure-trove of info on here for the past week or so and visiting some of the LBS' around Columbus here. Probably going to ask the same noob q's that most people do, but I feel like I am learning a lot on my own, too. Mostly just looking forward to getting back into cardio shape, and hopefully a new social circle in a new town. 

Feel free to say hi or throw any advice my way. Happy to be on here, seems like there's a wealth of experience to draw from.


----------



## livethird

im a nooob


----------



## martinrm

What a great way to get my post count up so i can ask the question i came here for. . . 

Hi, my name is Martin.

Ever since i was a little kid i have always had a passion for anything on 2 wheels whether that was mountain bikes, dirt bikes, motorcycles, and most recently road bikes. I ride for my college cycling team competing in races along the east coast. My baby, aka my current bike is a Pinarello Paris (which i have absolutely fallen in love with, there is a certain uniqueness to this bike, i cant quite put my finger on it, but when i ride it i feel something quite special). Im a competitive person in nature, and cycling is a great way to put myself to the test. I look forward to joining the community here at roadbikereviews.


----------



## NormC65

Hello, My name is Norm and I am a bike-aholic.. I ride a 2010 Specialized Allez Elite compact. I will be riding in the Pan-Mass Challenge this weekend.


----------



## RLucky82

Hi roadbike reviewers, 

I ride bikes, I used to ride motorcycles but I've traded pistons for pedals  in an attempt to loose weight for motorcycling Mtnbiking took on an obsession of its own. now I am racing mtnbikes and have been spending more and more time on the road bike and just turned 1000 miles on my Specialized Secteur Sport comp. "bike envy" got the better of me and I (with the help of roadbikereviews) purchased an Immortal Ice from bikeisland. Now I am awaiting Santa Clause (aka ups dude) ohh how the clock ticks so slow when your waiting for tomorrow or 8-2 actually for delivery. 

Other bikes I own,
2010 Gaint anthem x3
Cervelo P1 S80s
Jamis kromo
Scott Spark Pro 29r
Mongoose BootR' Team
Specialized P24
Cannondale F400


----------



## 1spaceboo

I'm Ben from the UK, just started commuting to work, pity it rains so much here!!


----------



## FrankTank

*Pulling BOB trailer with road bike?*

Is there any reason to prefer using a hybrid bike with wider tires to my road bike with 700x28s, when pulling a BOB trailer weighing about 55 pounds (trailer included) on surfaces that I would normally be comfortable using my 700x28s? I have both but being lazy, all things equal, I prefer to cover ground with less work using my road bike.

Perhaps it would help deal with rain and wet roads (since we will be on tour and cannot control the weather) to go with a 700 tire with more tread than my usual…

Any thoughts or recommendations appreciated!

Frank

1971 Peugeot UO8 (Paris, new) (“Scoot”)
? Cannondale Hybrid (used, b2010)
2011 Novara Matador 29 MTB (2011, new)
?? Sun EZ-Sport (used, 2011)
2005 Specialized Allez E5 (used 2011)
?? Gold Rush Replica (used 2011)
2001 RANS Screamer (used 2012) (“Hoot”)


----------



## wjs19692

*welcoming myself*

Looking forward to getting some useful advice on building up a cervelo, and to contributing to it once i've done!


----------



## ahw

Hi, my name is Andrew and I'm a casual road biker in California.


----------



## wlowry

*Tour de Lion*

Hi to all cyclist, On Aug. 18th. we will have the 7th annual Tour de Lion to support Children's Hospital in Richmond Va. Rides are 12,35,75 & 100 miles all will start at Children's Hospital and do a loop around Monument Ave before embarking on their journey. What is different this year , Food Lion stores in the Richmond area will sponsor cyclist, (contribute the first $50 donation) cyclist would only need to pay $20 for registration to enjoy a full supported event, maps, cue sheets, signs full supported rest stops, Meal by Johnsonville Sausages at the finish line and serenaded by the Barracudas, a classic rock band from the 60's. Any cyclist interested just need to send me an email and I will give them a store team to sign up under. This could include cyclist, entire familes or groups of riders, we are ready to support all that are interested. Trust you would share the information. As always, "its for the kids" of Children's Hospital.


----------



## gnetscher

*Coolest Use of Modern Tech to Add Bike Personality*

Hey, guys I just signed up to show off this bike gadget I made.

Check out how we added some personality to our bike with the help of modern technology!

Check me out on YouTube with title "Spoke Ink"


----------



## pk528

*Hello*

Hi, 
I'm a newb on this forum. Am a general cycle-nut, but music is my work. 
I'm interested in the various aspects of road cycling; training to do the London Edinburgh London 2013, and like to take part in Sportifs when I can. 
I also love touring on my bike, and try to get away whenever I can with my panniers and tent strapped to my bike!

Have been reading some posts on this forum, and am looking forward to "meeting" fellow cyclists with common interests, and sharing opinions and experiences!

All best, 
pk528


----------



## treffondale

*trek help*

help me i could prolly get this for 375 400 
should i i need a full ike i usually only mess with trashed ancient rebuilds striped to fix.

Trek 1000 waiting on better pics in an hour or so


----------



## Seba35

*Newbie.*

Hi everyone!

My name is Sebastian, I'm 35-year old computer trainer and Spanish translator living in Winter Park, FL, and I'm sort of obsessed with cycling. I've played soccer for over 20 years and I decided to take up road cycling to get in shape for my team. Little did I know that I would love it so much that I would quit my team and dedicate myself fully to learning more about cycling and I'm already averaging about 90 miles per week after about two and half months of riding.

I have an aluminum Mercier Aero TT which I bought from a friend of mine at work and I love it, but I'm already in the market for a Cannondale Supersix 6 Apex and I have it on layaway. 

I've included a picture my wonderful Mercier!

I'm open to any buying advice or suggestions and I'm happy to be a part of the forum!!

Sebastian


----------



## RAFIUDEEN

levendi1234 said:


> what is chamois cream?


reduces the fiction between ur butt the lycra and saddle for all day rides


----------



## DaFunk101

Hello everyone! Just got into cycling this year. Was an avid runner but the knees have had enough. Absolutely love riding in beautiful Colorado!


----------



## CycoBob

Hi, I'm CycoBob. 50 years old and just started cycling about 4 months ago after not having set foot on a bike in over 25 years. I'm currently doing about 75 miles a week; Don't seem to be gaining any speed, but it's been very hot where I am. Did my longest ride so far, 22 miles, when it was 100 degrees (And I'm the guy who complains if it's above 65 and sunny!) and did a few 15-20 mile rides when it was 105 - so I'm thinking if the cooler weather ever materializes in a few months, I may just pick up some speed after having gotten used to this heat [And it's all hills where I live].

All I know, is that there's always a breeze when you ride a bike, so it's not so bad, and I really am enjoying being back on a bike! I started cycling for exercise and recreation; as it's the only thing I can do that doesn't bore me, and that I can do for a couple of hours (or nearly so) at a time on a regular basis! 

Was lurking on this forum for a few months- I've learned a lot from you guys!


----------



## daveinozbikes

*Retired Dinosaur still on his Bike....just *

Gday pedal pushers...hope I can contribute to the forum. Been lurking awhile. but here now


----------



## demonrider

Brand new rider from Vancouver, BC. Brand new as in completely brand new... zero road biking experience, hell I hadn't even touched a bike since I was 12 and I'm 32 now.

Right now I'm learning to ride properly, watching my cadence and just working on my aerobic and anaerobic capacity on an entry-level Microshift equipped bike. Bike brands and higher end components will only make sense to me once I deem myself race worthy. Besides, it's a great feeling to drop riders on bikes that are easily 3-4 times the cost of mine. 

demonrider because I have a hard time riding "easy" most of the time; Especially if I am riding solo, which is the case most of the time.

Looking forward to learning lots!


----------



## MaliceFox

*New from the Santa Clarita Valley, Ca*

Hey all, 

Im Lenny, just getting semi-serious in riding the roads. Been lurking on the site reading a lot before i decided to make my account. I like what this community has to offer, and I hope someday I can contribute something back as i get better, and progress with my riding. Still a long way out from doing anything major, but my current goal is to be able to ride 25ish mile rides by the end of the year. So far, i can get 10-12 in before i start getting leg pains. (better than the 2 miler that left me sore and winded when i first started a month ago  )


----------



## M5Manny

See post below. *Duplicate*


----------



## ace27

Hi, my name is Allen. I'm a University student, but I find time to ride for fun and exercise. I've been cycling since I was 14, but I just purchased my first legitimate road bike this spring and I love the sport so far!


----------



## M5Manny

*Manny from NJ*

Hello all, I'm a 40 year old long time cyclist from Somerset county NJ. I also work for BMW and write for the BMWBlog.com 

Anyway, I find RBR a super helpful source for info and opinion about the latest and greatest. I also find many of the commenters absolutely hilarious. I look forward to contributing some good insight. 

Here is a write up I recently did about my cycling and my current bike. Hope you all enjoy. 

http://www.bmwblog.com/2012/08/01/bm...-carbon-racer/


----------



## Polyphemus Chris

*New and terribly interesting person*

Or just terrible person. Either way. I am 45, have been relatively sedentary since I hurt my back at age 21. But these last two years I have found my salvation, in the form of a series of intense but effective physical therapy sessions, better stretches and a Trek Mountain Sport Hybrid my wife bought me. It took me from dying after ten miles to my first 28 miles group ride. This summer I ungraded to a Cannondale Quick5 hybrid, and rode my first Fifty. In two weeks I am heading to Bear Lake for another 50.

I am down, after 15 years at 265-280, to 245-250 lbs over the last two months. My pants are like space habitats now. I have a good friend who just rode across Iowa, and he inspired me to train for a Century next spring. He also showed me a local Crit...and I am seriously eyeing a CAAD8 or 10 as my next "project" so I can give it a shot. Because self-humiliation is irrelevant to me.

That is the bikey stuff. I also play bass and guitar, used to be a CADD and BIM guy until the bottom fell out of the Architecture market, so now I am getting my first degree. My favorite shuffle mix for a long ride is either the Beatles or whatever Death Metal I have lying around my Ipod. My wife is hotter than hell, a half marathoner, and just got her Giant a month ago. She drags me when my legs are sad. And...other stuff that probably isn't any more interesting than that stuff.

Glad to be here. But rather be riding.


----------



## ymduhh

Hi, 

New here...looking to get into purchasing my first road bike in a week or two. I currently just ride my mtb on local trails and ride my commuter bike around campus, to go fishing, or just around town. I am looking into getting into road racing so I will be checking out this forum for advice and tips...although I am new and don't know much about Road bikes yet I am looking to get into it soon and start riding. Any tips would be great! Or recommendations on intro bikes or a little more to help me on the path to looking into the bikes.


----------



## champamoore

levendi1234 said:


> what is chamois cream?


n00b!


----------



## champamoore

Howdy. I am a Texas-born New Yorker who discovered the beauty of road cycling after my beloved too-bling-to-leave-locked-up-in-new-york-city Kona Uhu was stolen three years ago. Purchased a Kona Jake the Snake, replaced the cross tires with conti gp4000s when the rubber got thin, and went on my first group road ride across the GWB - haven't looked back since. 

I am new to this forum, but have been riding for about 39 years, from trike to banana seat to 10 speed to bmx (with some racing) to 10 speed to mtb (also with some racing) to road riding on a cross bike (and considering doing some road racing, strangely, even if only to justify expanding my stable of one bike ;] ).


----------



## chudak

Greetings all.

I got into road cycling back in the late 80's. Rode for the UCSB cycling team my senior year in 1990. Used to do 200-300 miles per week. Also did some MTB riding and used to do a lot of commuting on my MTB with road slicks. Rode on an off until probably the mid 90's when I got too busy with work and life to keep up the commitment of enough mileage to maintain my desired fitness level. For quite a few years I switched to running because I could get a work out with a much lower time commitment. Ran a few half marathons.

Flash forward: after wasting ten years of my life smoking and partying and doing very little exercising and gaining about 50 lbs I finally gave up the cigarettes and started trying to get healthy again. Been doing a lot of walking and weightlifting over the last few years. A couple of friends who have recently gotten into cycling have been needling me for months to 'buy a bike' so I finally pulled my dusty road bike out of the garage rafters and took it to the shop to get it overhauled.

The first week I had my bike back I did 18 miles 6 days straight. After a day off I did a flat 30 miler and a moderately hilly 37 miler. I'm loving being back in the saddle and feeling stronger every day. Glad that I've rediscovered the sport I used to love. I'm fortunate enough to be in a different place in my career now so I have more free time in the afternoons which helps me get on the bike.

I'm still over 250lbs but the weight should start falling off as the mileage increases.

I'm riding a Basso Loto with full Dura Ace from 1989. I have an old Fisher MTB in the garage that is about as old that I may pull down and get cleaned up as well. Looking to perhaps keep the italian bike as is for nostalgic purposes and get something newer for my primary ride (although I still love the feel of the Basso). I'm amazed how much technology has changed in the last 20 years.

Anyways, Cheers!

Charles


----------



## windhorse

*1st time check in*

I'm an old cyclist coming back to recreational cycling to stay fit and have some fun on weekends. Just picked up a 15 yr. old Litespeed Classic for my long workouts and club rides. Member of Austin Cycling Assn.


----------



## Ryyder

*Hello*

Hi, Im new to Road Riding and here to learn. Interested in racing


----------



## enem178

*Wutz up from N.Jersey*

Whats up gang, been riding seriously for about 10 years and now im thinking about purchasing a cyclecross bike soon!! I have about $2000 to invest and of course a newb needs advise!! LOL I guess ill save that question for my 6th post.....Stay tuned!! LOL


----------



## benj0513

*Hi*

Hi this is my first ever post. I'm 29 been riding for 4 months or so now.
I have a madone 4.5 with 105s. I ride about 80-100 miles a week on 5 rides and run
Around 25 I'm 5'5 150 and would really like to get faster and stronger on a bike.
The last 3 years I've been working 65 hours a week and I go to church with my wife and 2 little boys on Sunday so I need to maximize my training time. I would like to do a little racing 
In the future but I'm only averaging 19 on most 20 mile rides.
Any tips I can get would be awesome as I'm really new to this
Thanks a million there seem to be some awesome riders here .


----------



## benj0513

Hi all 
Ive been coming to this site everyday for weeks just started riding. tons to learn seems 
Like a good place to try it. I'm 29 5'6 150 ride 80-100 a week now 18-20 mph and run 25miles im training for a duathalon want to get faster .


----------



## RubeLogic

Hello to the Forum! I stumbled into this great resource a few days ago for infos for a new or vintage steel road bike hunt. Very impressed and appreciative for the tech details for compatibilties etc. A huge Thanks! already.

I live in the Sierra foothills now, and started riding in 1962 - trained by big brother:thumbsup:. StingRays,3spds, all Schwinn of course, paper route, school, and sidewalk menace typical for the era. 

Bought a middle of the road Puegeot in 1980 when I began hanker for the road and sold my '71 VW bus and went auto-less. Added in a Campy rd and hubs with Mavic tubulars from Nashbar and rode that into early 1990's along with a stint with a Spec rock hopper. Bought Klein Mountain hardtail @ Cambria in '90 and gave the P-goet to a friend cryin

So that brings my bike story to now - rehankering of late for a middle of the road road bike I can tinker with. I just purchased a new 2011 Spec Roubaix expert for my first Carbon exp' and beginning to add in bits that work best for me here in this region - mainly high spoke count wheelsets tubular and c'er

I may need to post a few questions for compatibilties as I mix in new and minty old bits but so far have found most infos via google and this forum at the head for answers.

Good and best rides to you all:thumbsup:


----------



## Powertrip

Happy Friday!!

Bill,
Sales Guy
I ride mostly by myself, but am trying to get my wife to ride more (She's hot and i like following her in her kit)
I ride a Motobecane (gasp), but am dreaming of a Blue, or Cervelo sometime soon.
I ride for exercise and fun. I am down to 214 from 262 in the last 18 months from riding, running, and eating a lot less "Sales guy food"

I appreciate the humor, support, suggestions, and debates on this forum....

Thanks,


----------



## xLouiex

Howdy...20 years old, live in Washington State. Recently started biking for exercise but find myself biking daily. Recently broke my arm so I'm on hiatus, but am itching to get back in the swing-of-things. Looks like you guys have a lot of good information on the site. I'm interested in hanging out and seeing what I can learn.

PS: Yes, I promise I'll use the 'Search' function before I ask mundane questions


----------



## grm2103

*Hello!*

Hi everyone,

I'm new to this forum, thanks for all the input!


----------



## daveinozbikes

Welcome grm2103 from another noob....


----------



## PKS123

Hey All,

I just started riding, hoping to get back in shape (and stop smoking)...got a 2011 unused Specialized Tarmac Apex (with SRAM) at the LBS... excited to say the least...


----------



## jony5

HI all,

I'm Jon  what about me ??? :mad2:


----------



## matwest904q

*New to racers.*

Hi all,
Just thought I'd introduce myself. I'm new to bikes in general so I won't be competing in the next Tour de France! I've just bought a Falcon Team Banana which I often drooled over as a kid but never got my hands on one! So here I am, living the dream all these years later, haha. I'm looking forward to finding out about the bike, of which I know nothing, so stand by for lots of newbie questions!


----------



## BigBassMan

Hello All!! My name is Patrick and I started biking 3 1/2 months ago and loving every minute of it. I started out fixing up my daughter's old mountain bike and road it for three months.I started out riding an 8 mile loop around the community. I have bumped it up a little each month and looking to do my first 50 today. I bought my first road bike a few weeks ago and love it. Did my first group ride last tuesday and that was very fun.


----------



## plasticmorph

Hi, im morph!

Ive just joined. I have a carerra virtuoso which i've upgraded everything but the frame. Just bought a TREK 1.2 alpha (2010) frame with the intention to build everything onto it, buuuut i cant find a derailleur hanger for it. humph!

x


----------



## plasticmorph

Hi, I'm morph! I ride a carrera virtuoso which ive upped a bit. Its got 105 all round, gipiemme grecal parades and carbon forks. Ive just bought a TREK 1.2 Alpha (2010) frame to complete the job but i cant find a derailleur hanger ANYWHERE! so if you can help...?


----------



## Flairball

*Back to cycling*

Hi all. I've gotten back into cycling after about a 17 year layoff. I did a lot of riding when I was younger, but for reasons unknown drifted away from it. Some minor health issues got me thinking about adding more cardio ( never had an issue with weight training ) into my workout routine. That got me into trail running, but that has proven to be problematic with re-occurring ankle tendonitis. So it's back to cycling, with only a couple of runs a week. 

My new ride is a Bianchi Via Narone 7, and I've still got my old beater mt bike, Raleigh MT 400, which I'm gonna tune up and hit a few trails on. 

Anyway, I'm glad to be back in the sport, and glad I found this place.


----------



## Pskidder

*Hello Cervelo*

Hello, 
Long time on and off cyclist for the last 25 years. I've owned many mtn bikes; currently have a GaryFisher from 10 years ago, a KHS xct555 that I built 2 winters ago, and a Trek entry level road bike that Ive had for 7-8 years. Middle age is upon me and it seems I'll be doing more road riding; sometimes with my daughter, other times with the boys. 
I'd love to upgrade to a CF bike, and I've got a shot at a 2011 cervelo R3. It's a private sale, owned only a month by another family man. I understand cervelo's warranty applying to original buyer. I would love someone to share their thoughts on the bike itself. I'll add the bikes details to another post along with asking price etc.
It seems this is the only place i can post at this time. Please help this noob.


----------



## Pskidder

Here are the details of said cervelo: "2011 Cervelo R3 (MSRP $3100) size 51, bought a month ago. SRAM Rival components. Wheelset upgrade with Shimano RS80(~$500)! Upgrades also include Strada Cadence ($50), Blackburn carbon bottle cages ($60), Look Keo Blade pedals (~$290), specialized saddle bag, K-edge chain catcher ($50). This bike is priced to sell at $2500. Cash only please. I can also include the stock Fulcrum 7 wheelset that came with the bike for $100 if you want. This bike is light, stiff and fast (read reviews) and get this with a fantastic wheel upgrade ready to go"

Thoughts?


----------



## Pskidder

I'd like to add that I cheered for lemond and for lance. I now think lance is a jerk. But I find the Brit who won the tour this summer pretty refreshing.


----------



## jmartini

*New to Site - Hi All!*

Hi All: New to site, but not to cycling. I still have my 1971 Lapierre 10 speed and she still looks great for all the years that are on her. I also have a 1997 Bianch Champione De' Italia and just completed RAGBRAI on her. Last week I purchased a new Bianchi Infinito Ultegra but have yet to get her - can't wait. If she is anything like my other Bianchi I will be more than pleased. Nice to be on the site. John


----------



## illini4life

Hey guys, I'm 21 and just getting into cycling. Currently I am riding my old mountain bike. I'm looking to upgrade substantially within the next month and need some suggestions. Check out my forum in the beginner section after I get my 5 post count!  Thanks!


----------



## r1lee

Hi all, I've been out of biking for about 19 years. I use to love riding when I was in high school, but as I got older also drifted away from it. Got into cars and motorcycles to replace the speed. Now that the motorcycle is gone and 2 kids along, I've decided to get back into shape. I played it safe and bought a cheapo Jamis hybrid to see if I would enjoy riding again. Caught the bug and now have two bikes in the garage. The worse part of this is, my ex motorcycle friend who no longer lives here, his family was one of the owners of Giant. He always asked if I ever needed anything, but I declined. I no longer keep in touch with him since he moved to China and is working for the family business. But I support his company, since he was a great friend at the time.

2012 Giant Advanced tcr sl3
Ultegra di2
Zipp 303 firecrest carbon clinchers

2012 Giant Rapid Composite - for riding with the family.

Tom


----------



## BigBassMan

Completed my first 50 mile bike ride yesterday. I have been riding 3 1/2 months and that was my first goal set. Hitting the century mark will be my next goal.


----------



## Gudmann

I'm Gudmann Bragi, close to 42 and starting commuting to work on an old 1997 Trek 800 about 5 - 6 years ago, first just every now and then in spring and summer, but the last two years increasingly often. This winter I'm going to go for studded tires and try cycling to work most of the year.

I biked everywhere as a kid and teen, first on 20 inch Velamos that was a poor boy's BMX back then, then a no name BMX and a 28 inch 10speed that I now regret selling when saving for my first car. A DBS, probably bought in 1983 or 84, an iron brick of a bike with full fenders, dynamo lights and the works.

I've been running in a organized group for about 2 years and gearing up for my first marathon in october.

I bought my first racer just over a month ago, an 2007 Specialized Sequioa and am building up for endurance.

Had my first crash last week when going out for what was going to be a half century, broke the rear rim, getting a new rim spoked at the local Specialized dealer. Lesson learned : Don't go fast downhill a path you've never been down before... there might just be a sharp turn in there somewhere....


----------



## DavyRay

jdwertz said:


> Hey all,
> 
> First post here, still new to the sport though I have been riding for a few years now. I have been a competitive swimmer since age 6, 17 years....holy smokes!  Finshed up college last year as a D1 swimmer and took a few months off to relax after the swim season. Just recently moved to the Northern VA area and ride a lot on the W&OD.
> Tyring to get down in weight, as a swimmer I have lots of muscle mass which doesn't benefit me as a roadie.
> 
> Looking to start getting into some races soon:thumbsup:
> 
> Currently I ride an old Viscount Aerospace, but waiting(*patiently) for my new Felt F4 to get to my LBS.


Hi! I'm DavyRay. This is my first post.

My most recent bike acquisition is a Lambert Trophy. If you ride a Viscount, we are brothers. I have worked in bike shops a couple of times turning wrenches. That was in the distant past. I am currently deciding what sort of road bike I really want. I will be reading the forums here with great interest.


----------



## Paolin

hello everybody,
I am new here, born and raised in Venice Italy, recently (3 years ago) moved to NJ. Been biking on and off since my teen years I have recently started again after a good friend "pushed" me up one of those nasty European passes. Now training for the NJ Granfondo with my lovely wife. 
Ciao
P.


----------



## Drspeed

*Hello all *

My name is David and I am returning to cycling fro
a decade long hiatus.

I find good online forums to be a wealth of information on nearly any topic. I look forward to participating 

First order of business is a new mount.

I'm going to post a thread. Trying to decide between road bike and cyclocross.

Best regards,
David


----------



## warrena

*New Guy!*

Howdy all,

Name is Warren from Tucson AZ. Just got serious about cycling again after circumstances kept me from my bike for all but transportation for a spell.

Currently cycling an Andy Gilmour lugged steel frame, 14 speed Campy Super Record, Mavics.

Staying out of traffic and riding the River trails here in Tucson ~ 200 miles a week. 

Starting to train for El Tour and the 111 mile route.

I love bicycles!

See ya around!

Warren


----------



## unsunken

Hi all. I only ride my bike casually and have for several years now. Probably because I don't trust drivers any more when I'm on a bike or afoot than when I'm in a car.


----------



## Moocavo

*wha?*

A freshmen strongly considering buying and of course enjoy riding a roadie!!!


----------



## Ludicrous speed

Hi, my name is Bryan. Im a cop with the NYPD and have to young boys, my pride and joy. I've always been a mtn biker up until two years ago when I got injured. Since then I've had three surgeries on my left arm. So with that and the addition of my second son I started hitting the road a little. Bought a Pake single/fixed road bike and loved it. Recently purchased a really nice Ridley Crossbow and love it,pretty hooked up already.Guy had it built up and never used it. Nice to meet you all look forward to some chatting.


----------



## asloan7

*commuter / cat 4*

A new to the forum post - lifetime cycling commuter, doing some Cat. 4 races this year. They are hard in Colorado, wow! Moved here from Vancouver 5 years ago, my training is my commute, I try and not think of them as junk miles...


----------



## memphis

Hey folks,

I'm new to road cycling, but not to 2 wheels. I rode bikes a lot as a kid, but, as many people do, quit when I was a teenager.

I ride a Yamaha R1 sportbike and a Yamaha YZ-250 dirt bike (enduro-type riding).

About 2 years ago, I decided to get back into mountain biking for recreation and fitness. Got a Specialized Hardrock 29er, and I've really liked it, although I don't think it's very quick-turning.

For the last few years, I've been jogging several miles a week, but I've had a problem with my hip lately which has caused me to cut back on running. 

One day a couple of weeks ago, I went for a road ride on my MTB, and had so much fun that I decided right then that I was going to buy a road bike (I've been considering it for quite a while).

Called my LBS, and the manager was telling me about a closeout deal he could get me on a leftover 2012 Scott - the CR-1. After doing some research, I ended up going with the Scott CR-1 Team (Mavic Aksium, Shimano 105 groupset). List was $2259 and I got it for $1709 ($550 off). It should arrive at the LBS any day now - I can't wait!! 

I'll be doing a lot of searching your forum to figure out what my first upgrades will be. Not sure what kind of saddle it has - I like the idea of those saddles with the hole in the middle to relieve the pressure. Also, I will need pedals and shoes. For now I'll swap over my Eggbeaters from the MTB, but I can't imagine that they could be very good on a road bike. Also I need to know what kind of tubes are the best, flat inflation, etc. And, what the heck is a Presta valve? I don't even know how you inflate these tires. Don't you run like 100 psi? Yep, total newb...

I plan on using the bike for recreation and improving fitness - just going on long rides when I get a day off, and also some commuting.

Being a motorcycle guy, there is just a feeling you get from experiencing the countryside on 2 wheels that's impossible to get from traveling in an automobile - not even a convertible. I've heard it described as "acting in the movie" vs. "watching the movie." This feeling is even more pronounced when riding a bicycle (no face shield in the way, no engine to drown out the sounds of wildlife and nature, plus you are going slow enough to be able to actually enjoy the scenery!).

Once I get a feel for the bike, I'm sure I'll participate in some group rides from the LBS, etc., possibly even some form of competition down the road.

Other than that, I live in Memphis, work for Auto Zone (not for long - I graduate from aircraft mechanic school with my A&P license next month!).

I hope to learn a lot here, and possibly share a little! Thanks for having me!

John


----------



## kemo-cro

*Hi*

Hi, my name is Nado. Originaly from Croatia....now in New York / Long Island. Me and my wife started biking few months ago. Found this great forum........

Best,
-Nado


----------



## Mr.Pie

Hiya guys,

New poster here; been a lurker for awhile and decided to join this awesome community 
I'm a triathlete and have been doing tri's for the past 2-3 years. I started off with swimming & running before moving to aquathons then tri's. 

I live in Hong Kong and gearing up to do a 3/4 distance OD triathlon on the 23rd of September 
I joined to soak up some new knowledge particularly on bikes as for the past 3 years I really don't know much about bikes other than basic maintenance and I definitely want to learn more.

Just bought a pair of Rudy Project Hypermask Performance glasses with the ImpactX photochromic lenses last night and I'm looking forward to using them and hopefully post up a nice user review.


----------



## insignante

Hey Warren,

keep on riding those steel framed bikes! As they say in the real world steel is real! 

Speaking of steel ck out my steel bikes. You can go to my web site at www.scappaviabicycles.com to see them.

Ciao,

George


----------



## bergie647

*New member*

I'm new to this forum discussion.
Middle aged male in North Orange County looking for club riders who enjoys climbing and mountain roads


----------



## Sean_G

*Hello*

Hello all - after getting back into cycling with my wife and kids, I'd like to learn more about road bikes. Hope pick one up for general recreation, fitness, and commuting. Thank you!


----------



## MD_TX

Hi all,

First post here on this forum. I'm also a member on mtbr.com with the same username. My friends got me started into MTB last fall and I ended up purchasing a Yeti 575 thinking it's a good bike and will last me a while. Most would say it's sure overkill for my skill level but I don't want to hassle with upgrading over the years. Anyhow....so a couple months ago my friends decided 'Hey, let's do the MS150 from Houston-Austin next year?!?' So just when I was getting used to my Yeti here we go to something new. LOL So I end up borrowing my friends extra bike again (Fuji carbon hardtail) and this time put 1.25" road tires on it and have been riding that. So far it hasn't been too bad. We've done it about 6 weeks now and I've been able to go about 15-16mph avg on 25mile rides. There's hardly any moment that I'm coasting, but it's a good cardio workout on the other hand. So now I'm in the stages of trying to get a bike together. Have until the spring to train for MS150 so let's see how it goes. Looking forward to all the advice and help I can get! Thanks

MD


----------



## evoate

hey whats up my name is Adam new to the site from AZ got a tun of bikes


----------



## evoate

welcome


----------



## Freddy Merckx

Hello, my name is Fred. I like to ride a bicycle, sometimes I go up and down hills. And poast on bb's.


----------



## PlatyPius

Freddy Merckx said:


> Hello, my name is Fred. I like to ride a bicycle, sometimes I go up and down hills. And poast on bb's.


Hi Fred. Don't forget to wear your s*cks!


----------



## Byron M.

Hopefully he wears more that that.


----------



## RubeLogic

*Thanks for the Greetings!*

I have been away from the board and emails and just saw the Welcomes and - Thanks :blush2:

For some reason the entire thread is a fubar mess  on my display and I can't find the posts or my original. The ordering of posts is a chronological scramble and I'm not too savy to figure this out for now - with rube's logic it takes Time. The handle do apply as I am in the country, although fairly 'famous' in biking relevence country, and do like my old Richey stuff so it came together.

Hardy cheers to all fellow biking enthusiests. What a great era we are in for this activity. Lightness lightness lightness. Such a far cry from pushing Schwinn metal of old. Good for training though:idea: Take care all.


----------



## stlcardsfan23

*hello*

Hi, I am new to biking and have a 1997 Lemond Maillot Jaune with tri spoke Aero wheels by Specialized. Shimano 105 components. I need some good thoughts for a comfortable saddle that will last and not kill my 17 year old paycheck.


----------



## Crashcargo

Well after about month of riding a heap-o-pile of discount store bike junk due to Cannondale dragging their feet and shipping out their 2013 Quick 2's I said enough and ordered and recieved in 3 days a 2013 Sirrus Comp.

I've been a fairly hard core or at least very regular bike rider for health reasons for the last 7 years or so. My KHS Urban Xcel was getting long in the tooth and showing signs of frame flex, so I put it up for sale and it sold in 3 days. Cannondale promised a mid July shipment date which turned to September, thus I picked up the Specialized which after 2 rides of 12 and 10 miles, I do believe I'll come to love this bike.


----------



## Keith_polski

Hi, just joined the forum, just ordered a giant tcr composite 1 2012, cant wait to get on it  Any thoughts on the bike?


----------



## BumbleBeeTuna

Hello...

I'm new to the forum and farily new to cycling. My passion intially stemmed from spin class at the local gym. I began cycling in the fall of 2011, and have been hooked ever since.


----------



## JRide6

Hi, just wanted to introduce myself. I am currently doing some research on purchasing my first road bike. I will be using cycling as another option for cardio/strength training. I'm currently doing a good amount of jogging but just running is getting boring as far as cardio goes. I never considered cycling until this year when I realized how many bicycle routes are in my area. I think I'll really enjoy cycling as I love anything with two wheels. I do a lot of dirt bike riding and track days with my motorcycle.


----------



## WebbyS5

Hello everyone.

I am 49 and a buddy got me out riding last year so I went out and got a decent alloy road bike (Norco CRD) and fell in love with riding. Since last July I avg about 200km/week sometimes more sometimes less, but just enjoy getting out. I have lost about 15lbs so I feel good about that as I am 6'2" and 195lb currently. This spring was on the road for work and came across a bike shop that had a 2012 S5 Team Di2 demo for a great price, and they let me take it home for a test ride and that was all she wrote.....I still can't believe how effortless this bike is to ride, simply amazing. It is stock but I am looking to upgrade to some carbon wheels so any suggestions would be appreciated. Looking forward to reading more about the sport as I am still rather green to all the lingo and technology, but I am absorbing as much as possible.

Thanks

TW


----------



## memphis

JRide6 said:


> Hi, just wanted to introduce myself. I am currently doing some research on purchasing my first road bike. I will be using cycling as another option for cardio/strength training. I'm currently doing a good amount of jogging but just running is getting boring as far as cardio goes. I never considered cycling until this year when I realized how many bicycle routes are in my area. I think I'll really enjoy cycling as I love anything with two wheels. I do a lot of dirt bike riding and track days with my motorcycle.


Welcome! I just bought a Scott CR-1 Team and did my first ride on it today (3 hrs, not sure how many miles). Pretty much the same reasons you stated. Love the bike - so fast and smooth-riding! Of course, it's my first road bike, so I don't have anything to compare to! 

As others on here have said, I'd recommend finding a closeout 2012. I got $550 off MSRP on the Scott. I'd show you a pic, but my post count isn't high enough (dumb rule).

I've only been on here for a few days myself, but I also ride sportbikes and dirt bikes. I have a 2007 R1 that I love to do mountain-type riding on (53,000 miles), and I have a couple of older YZ-250s that I trail-ride on and do an enduro here and there. Looking to take the R1 to Barber Motorsports Park soon - never been to the track!

Where are you from? What do you ride? Where do you ride?

John 
Memphis


----------



## memphis

Keith_polski said:


> Hi, just joined the forum, just ordered a giant tcr composite 1 2012, cant wait to get on it  Any thoughts on the bike?


Looks to be a sweet bike...probably similar to the Scott CR-1 "Team" model I just bought...although mine has Shimano 105 groupset and Mavic Aksium Race wheels. 

Yours has Ultegra, right? The one I looked up on their site had Ultegra and Giant-branded wheels.


----------



## jrshadow

Hi everyone,
I recently got serious about road biking and I've finaly bought my first road bike 1 week ago ! Really loving it


----------



## Keith_polski

Hey, yeh the cr1's are sweet, did think about one of them. Yeh full ultegra apart from a 105 chain and cassette, Giant wheels, but they have got great reviews. Got £400 off the bike so only paid £1400, bargain with full ultegra


----------



## Keith_polski

memphis said:


> Looks to be a sweet bike...probably similar to the Scott CR-1 "Team" model I just bought...although mine has Shimano 105 groupset and Mavic Aksium Race wheels.
> 
> Yours has Ultegra, right? The one I looked up on their site had Ultegra and Giant-branded wheels.


Hey, yeh the cr1's are sweet, did think about one of them. Yeh full ultegra apart from a 105 chain and cassette, Giant wheels, but they have got great reviews. Got £400 off the bike so only paid £1400, bargain with full ultegra


----------



## memphis

Keith_polski said:


> Hey, yeh the cr1's are sweet, did think about one of them. Yeh full ultegra apart from a 105 chain and cassette, Giant wheels, but they have got great reviews. Got £400 off the bike so only paid £1400, bargain with full ultegra


Very cool. Congratulations and go put a bunch of miles on that thing!


----------



## Gank

*Introduction*

Hi.
I'm Drew, bike newb and forum newb.
I'm 40 years old, getting on a bike after many years off.
My wife and I are looking for road bikes and I'm sure I'll learn a lot here.


----------



## Wetworks

Hi all, n00b to biking here. Looking to purchase my first Cannondale, probably a Bad Boy. Hopefully my LBS is right in telling me there are still entry-level 2013 BBs to be had here in the USA. All the catalogs I've seen say otherwise, but I' don't think they are from the US.

Either way, I'm looking forward to learning and having fun!:thumbsup:


----------



## JRide6

memphis said:


> Welcome! I just bought a Scott CR-1 Team and did my first ride on it today (3 hrs, not sure how many miles). Pretty much the same reasons you stated. Love the bike - so fast and smooth-riding! Of course, it's my first road bike, so I don't have anything to compare to!
> 
> As others on here have said, I'd recommend finding a closeout 2012. I got $550 off MSRP on the Scott. I'd show you a pic, but my post count isn't high enough (dumb rule).
> 
> I've only been on here for a few days myself, but I also ride sportbikes and dirt bikes. I have a 2007 R1 that I love to do mountain-type riding on (53,000 miles), and I have a couple of older YZ-250s that I trail-ride on and do an enduro here and there. Looking to take the R1 to Barber Motorsports Park soon - never been to the track!
> 
> Where are you from? What do you ride? Where do you ride?
> 
> John
> Memphis


Thanks for the advice! I've been doing my research and looking around for some closeout deals. I've also been toying with buying a bike from BD. All depends on what I find locally.

I'm from CT. Right not I have a 2005 CBR 600RR and a 2007 KTM 250 XC-W. The CBR is track only. I raced for a couple of years and I am now an instructor for a local trackday company. We run events at New Hampshire Motor Speedway and New Jersey's Motorsports Park. My KTM is street plated which allows me to ride at a couple of legal trails in the area. I would absolutely love to ride Barber one day! Feel free to send me a private message if you have any track day question. I'd be more than happy to answer them. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chris Teifke

I'm a former racer, just finding my cycling legs again after some injuries and years on the couch. Ready to ride!


----------



## Ajax1945

Ajax here. First post on this forum. I'm ready to resume my cycling experiences after a 3 year hiatus. I actually started riding in the mid-nineties, but stopped when I retired so that I could devote my time to travel. Now that I'm somewhat settled, I've come to see how much I miss riding. I used to ride a Lemond OCLV and a Merlin Ti, but now I have been visiting dealers and have narrowed my choices to either a Madone or a Felt. I'm pretty excited to be getting back into something I truly love. I'm looking forward to reading and hopefully contributing to the posts on this forum.


----------



## chiefpear

Hello everyone i am new to the road bike hobbies and it has so far been fun. I am a chief engineer For a property in NY and all i see is road bike and a few of the guy i work with have them. 
I picked up a used Trek 1.5 in the Matt black finish which is the color i wanted what luck?.
I started looking for road bike and didn't really know about pricing but man to they climb. I decided to go used because just like golf i didn't know if i would like it. So far so good it has my interest.

Thank you guys hope you except my in the club.


----------



## AustinK

Hello everyone

Been riding road bikes seriously for about a year. I have been on a bike for the vast majority of my life. I started with bmx, then went to mtb, then fixed gears, and now am at road bikes. I still ride a fixed gear to school and pull out the bmx when every there is time, but road riding has essentially consumed my life and I can't wait for the college race season to start.


----------



## gveng

Well, it's official I bought my first road bike last night. A used specialized allez. Can't wait to start riding!


----------



## jfwhit

*Okies newest obsession*

I have been on a fitness craze since the first of the year. I am 46 with 4 children from 3-21. Lost close to 40 pounds and have been getting fit with diet, gym membership, P90X and kayaking. Pulled the old riding bike out, dusted it off, new tube and tires and now I am hooked. Bike is in shop getting overhauled and can't wait to get back to riding.


----------



## Quillback424

*Just did my first real group ride*

What an experience. I've been practicing solo for about a year and finally got my average up to 16mph for 20 miles so I thought I would join a 31 mile level B group ride this morning. I figured that I could drop off at anytime and find my way back to the shopping center (and my truck) if I got tired or couldn't keep up. I stayed at the back of a group of 40 people and drafted and found the ride really enjoyable. I was able to finish. I averaged 18mph for 31.3 miles. I'll be going back every Saturday that I can. I think that I was the only aluminum bike there. I have a Specialized Secteur with SRAM. I'll be 68 years old tomorrow.


----------



## mtb_dj

Another mountain biker here (DJDJ is my username on mtbr). I'm looking to get into endurance road cycling as a way of building and maintaining fitness for brevet style rides during the wet season here (many of the mountain bike trails become unride-able).

Until yesterday I knew nothing about road cycling, except people like to wear tight clothing and shave their legs. I've been to some of my local bike shops and am looking at purchasing one of the following three bikes (probably tomorrow, Monday, NZ time):
2012 Giant Defy 1 composite
2012 Avanti Cadent 2.0
2012 Specialised Roubaix Comp compact

Comments, criticisms and general feedback on the above bikes is appreciated. Unfortunately its end of season so no demo bikes available, but on the plus side all the bikes are heavily discounted.

I tried to post links for the above bikes but unfortuantely I haven't spammed my way to 10 posts yet.


----------



## chezcyclist

*Sonoma County NewB*

Just joined, into traveling cycling, never doing the same route twice (well, other than my spin classes, if you can count that), looking at great bikes but not buying (too cheap), cycling picnics, finding out-of-the-way places, wine country trips (from Sonoma, have traveled many wine country regions by bike), and connecting with other leisure/touring cyclists!


----------



## jfwhit

*Okies newest obsession*

I have been on a fitness craze since the first of the year. I am 46 with 4 children from 3-21. Lost close to 40 pounds and have been getting fit with diet, gym membership, P90X and kayaking. Pulled the old riding bike out, dusted it off, new tube and tires and now I am hooked. Bike is in shop getting overhauled and can't wait to get back to riding.


----------



## gravitywell

Hello everyone. 

I'm James, I live outside of Nashville TN. I purchased my first road bike last weekend, a 2013 Specialized Allez Compact. I returned it two days later to upgrade to the Allez Elite. I'm now awaiting my 2013 Allez Elite to come in, so I can get fitted, and get on the road!

This is my first physical hobby. I'm looking forward to upgrading, riding, losing weight, riding and of course, riding.


----------



## superdupersix

Hi guys/gals.

I've been lurking here for a month or so, trying to decide what new road bike to buy. 
Well today I took the plunge and became the proud owner of a 2012 Supersix 5!
I've been away from road bikes for many years, (2001?) thanks to this forum my knowledge base is getting caught up. 

Now my legs and lungs just have to get caught up!
Thanks roadbikereview!


----------



## Martin1972

Hi, my name is Martin, i'm new here. Decided to start riding to work, instead of driving my jeep. Made decision to buy caad8 5 105. Problem is, which one should i get, 2011 or 2012 model, in my local bike shop has them both, 2011 has nice black paintwork... Is there any significant difference between them?
Thanks in advance


----------



## JayR

*New here*

Hello all! Glad to be on and review all the helpful posts...


----------



## Kara398

Hello everyone! I bought my first road bike toward the beginning of this year. I have a question but don't want to spam 5 posts in order to be able to create a new topic. I lent my bike out and I suspect it had been ridden with a significantly low amount of air in the tires. (gauge read about 10-20 psi when I aired them back up) At glance nothing looks wrong but I don't know how to be sure. Any suggestions?


----------



## Trollcifer

Great forum. Been lurking for a number of weeks now and have already learned so much. Just started road cycling this year and love it.

Not very mechanical though... would love to learn more about working and maintaining my own bike. Either in the Toronto area or online. Anybody have any ideas or sugguestions?


----------



## jerryused

*Ok*

I am trying to be a rstorer of old bicycles.
Hey this is a post.


----------



## mrroadie

Hey guys...been inspired by the 2012 games. I will be moving to the darkside from downhill to the road...

helllllo


----------



## jharbottle

*New Here*

I was an avid mountain biker many years ago but slowly fell away from the sport. Now I love commuting daily on my bike and am in search of a good road bike to fully engulf myself in my renewed obsession of biking.


----------



## jerryused

hey just joined 
just another bike nut


----------



## mambo

*Hello from Gibraltar*

Hi Guys,

My name is Raymon I am based in Gibraltar.

Could anybody help by contacting the administrators. I have written at least 8 times to tell them that my IP address is continually blocked but never rec3eive a reply. This is only the second time I have been able to log in!

Thanks


----------



## jerryused

i renovate i.e. restore old or vintage bicycles and need alot of help
hoping this is an entrance to that help


----------



## SixStringMadness

Greetings, I'm from east Tennessee

Not my first forum, but a noobie here.

hoping for productive information, advise and conversation.


----------



## cobra5514

Just happy to be on a forum with avid cyclists.


----------



## sfrank57

New member here. Got back into road bikes 2 days ago when I bought a Felt Z85. I haven't been on a road bike since 1986 (been riding a Trek 8.4 DS for the last year). Rode the Z85 for the first time today and boy it sure was fun. I rode the same route (27 miles) that I usually ride on my hybrid and did it 15 minutes faster. It sure did feel good.


----------



## lazybean

Ello ello,

Joined the site last year while looking for a commuter. but never posted much. Finally getting serious about riding, and loving it. Now riding 22miles on my commute and 20-30 miles on sunday for a "fun" ride, WITH HILLS!!!

Now my wife wants to get into it and ride with me.

Im 35, 235lb (lost 20lbs this year), and super busy with 2 kids.
Been riding Mtn Bike since i was a kid, but very irregular.


----------



## gary.g

Hi, 

Long time rider but new to the forum.


----------



## Turtle615

Whats up everyone,

Brand new to the forum and very new to riding. Bought a 2010 Trek 1.2 back in April and have loved it, riding every chance i get. Hoping to learn a lot here and if anyone has any good suggestions on places to ride in middle Tennessee let me know! Great to meet everyone!


----------



## Up and Atom

Been lurking on and off here for a number of years. Started cycling about 6 six years ago but have never really stuck with it much. I've always used my bike as a quick way to get into shape. Then once I got into shape don't ride nearly as much. Started riding again in July and have already logged more miles than any other year. Started to commute to work occasionally and hoping to get a little faster.


----------



## gskalt

my name is Greg, just getting into cycling as part of participating in a sprint triathlon. I like the multisport activity becuase of the cross training and i get bored (unmotivated) easily so this spreads out the exercise. Much like Scott (pakrz) , biking is easier on my 42 year old knees, and I need to convince my wife that I need to spend more money on a bike becuase riding my trek 4500 mountain bike on the road is similar to trying to race a Hummer against formula 1. while i'm not concerned about my finish time, i'd rather not expend all my energy biking wihout saving something for the run! 

I'm in the midst of scouring the web and LBS looking for the best bang for my buck, including trading in my mountain bike. 

so looking forward to reading more and contributing as i'm learning about cycling. other than that. I have a wife and 2 young boys. exercising is my way to trying to stay fit (to keep up with them) and to motivate them to a healthy lifestyle. I also play ice hockey, work in banking and love fish tacos.
other


----------



## usn.mustanger

I guess I'm a "pre-newbie". I've been mtb'ing for a couple of years, but I want to expand my cycling hobby onto the road. Haven't bought a road bike yet, but I've done enough research at this point to (I think) make a somewhat educated buying decision. I'll probably buy used for my first bike, but we'll see.
I'm in the Navy, and I'm currently in Newport, RI. I just left Monterey, CA, and I'm kicking myself for not starting road biking there (although the mtb'ing out there was sick!). It's just taken me some time to come to terms with wearing spandex shorts. 
Once I get a bike, I look forward to being more involved in the RBR community!


----------



## Jm2117

*Road bike advice/No B.S. please*

Hi, my name is Colby from Texas and want to switch from my
Marin hybrid bike to something faster like a road bike. I am not looking to be Lance Armstrong but can ride well and need a bike for the Hotter than Hell 60 mile
Race coming up here soon or
Just catch the next one hopefully if I can find a bike by then. 

I am entry level but really want to put some serious miles on it but really can't afford anything too expensive. I would like to ask y'all what you think of the Motobecane Grand Record 2012 versus the Mercier Galaxy AL. 

These bikes are right around my
Price range and really can't put any more money into a serious bike. 

Which one would you say is better all around and if you have any other information it would be helpful. 

Thanks.


----------



## SixStringMadness

Greetings!...


----------



## Fakedad

*New To this here forum.*

Hey there, I'm Fakedad. Just got back into my lovely bicycle this year, dumped some money and parts into her and now she's paying me back by getting me into great shape.


----------



## waterlaw

*Waterlaw, new guy*

Good day, everyone.

I'm a Portland OR bike rider.
Mainly I am a commuter, every day, rain or shine.
Weekends without snow, I'm riding a road bike with friends or banging single track with my CX bike. If it's snowing, see you at Meadows.

I have seen Portland bike culture grow, then explode since 1994. It is truly an American mecca for cycling. And a great place for young people of all ages to retire.

I have been riding and wrenching for 42 years, which I guess makes me an old guy. I have a penchant for nice gear, but I try not to be a Fred about it. I have a strong appreciation for older vintage bikes and own a couple. Tinkering with bikes, building wheels, scavenging parts are all hobbies.

Though my max heart rate has been dropping, I try to stay strong and will never lose my love for the bike. My kids are now officially bikers, which is a gift I am glad they accepted and hope they will nourish through their lives.


----------



## Rudypm

Hello All, New here from south Florida, been reading the forum for a couple of weeks and just decided to join and post, im just starting Road cycling and so far ive enjoyed it, used to ride MTB for pleasure when i was younger, but stopped and never looked at cycling as a way to stay in shape, im a physician, i practice various forms of sports ranging from horse back riding, mixed martial arts, karting and now Cycling, i try to live an active live, i enjoy the outdoors a lot. 

that is all for now, hope to be a part of the cycling community for years to come!!
enjoy the roads and be safe!


----------



## Seraphim

New member here. Have been riding road and mountain for a few years now but getting more serious into road riding now. Looking forward to seeing you all on the trails.


----------



## cobrahack

*Upgrade Late 80's Peugeot*

New to this forum and wanted to take a moment to introduce myself. Have not ridden in years but am taking it up again as mother nature and father time have taken a toll on my joints and I need a low impact solution to stay fit. Thought cycling would be a good way to supplement my interval training. Still quite the rookie when it comes to riding so please forgive me in advance if I'm not up to speed on current terminology, nomenclature and the like.

Now that the intro is out of the way I'm hoping to get some good advice on upgrading a vintage Peugeot Bordeaux 12 Vitesses. Bought it in the late 80's early 90's. Anyone know if an Ultegra 6600 or 6700 group is compatible? What other group options do I have? Any help would be appreciated. This bike still has the original low end components.

Thanks,

Cobrahack


----------



## RajunNYCajun

Hello, Road Bike community! My name is James. I am cycling noob...
I bought a road bike for exercise and to have good time outdoors.
My new ride is Giant Defy 5, which I purchased from my LBS with proper fitting.
I have enjoyed reading these forums gaining all the knowledge I can to start cycling on the road.


----------



## Icetech

Hello, 42 and just got back into riding about a year ago after 15ish years of not riding. loving it so far but only doing 10 miles a night using my antique (literally) Le tour Schwinn. Am right now trying to find a good deal on a road bike and hope to push my speed/distance up some


----------



## hir0

Hi all. My name is Mich - I live in Anchorage Alaska and I'm a total noob.


----------



## Kylebutler

hello


----------



## SirVelo'

just joined


----------



## gte105u

I have been browsing around this site on and off looking at input on specific things. I got back into a riding a bike for the first time since college (10 years or so) about a year ago. Been doing fitness rides and ride to work most days. 

Started with a used Big Box bike to make sure I could still do it. It was part of my attempt to lose weight. This spring I picked up a GT Transeo 4.0 from Nashbar for cheap as a step up. Decided to give sprint triathlons a shot, have been training on the hybrid since then. Going tomorrow to get look at getting my first real road bike and take my fitness/training up a notch. Lost 100+ lbs from biking, running, and eating right. Just wanted to say hi!


----------



## ShutterBugSteve

Greetings and Salutations!

My name is Steve, and I'm a cyclist. Not necesarrily a newbie to riding, but a newbie on this site. I've recently brought my 17 year old custom Rotrax out of moth-balls to start riding again. Hope to get back up to speed (both on the bike and with the new technology) quickly with the help of this site and many hours/miles logged in the saddle.

Take care all!


----------



## Busa

*Hi, to all!*

I'm Busa, from Warsaw, Poland.
I'm 60:mad2: and ride my Kona Honky Inc 2011, for about 200 km per week.
Keep rubber on the asphalt!
rgds,
Busa


----------



## RyleyinSTL

Ryley from St. Louis. MO (by way of Edmonton Alberta). Used to be big into mountain biking, was able to just go out the front door and have unlimited miles of amazing single track at my disposal. Not so much in St. Louis so I switched.

Currently looking to replace my 2007 Allez so I signed up.


----------



## onek2go

i am not new to either cycling or theis forum. just have never posted anything. ride on.


----------



## NickRuns

My name is nick and I am new to biking. I am an avid runner and wish to get into cycling. Currently I mostly do spin classe at the local gym because I don't own a nice road bike yet.


----------



## fbech

Hi, I am a neuwie from spain, thanks for the forum and this great information

best regards


----------



## dallasmcmahon

im 15 and im trying to save up for my first road bike.


----------



## Glennms

*New Member*

Just saying hello for the first time. I was an avid cyclist in the 80's riding a 1987 Trek 1500. I took a 20 year vacation and played golf and sat the bike. Last year I started cycling again at the age of 58. I love being back .

Glenn


----------



## berserkir

Hello,
I've been lurking in these forums quite while. I'm new to cycling, it began this year.
Found nice Bianchi off eBay and wishing to upgrade it someday soon.
Soon 25 years old student (still few years left until masters) from Finland


----------



## Kid Canada

Hi folks, just joined up this week. Coming over from mountain biking and looking to get into road cycling. At 40 my body just can't take the pounding of the trails anymore. Right now I am riding a converted mountain bike on the roads and will be very soon looking to get a mid level road bike.

I have been reading my butt off this week trying to get an idea of what I should be looking for.


----------



## maxfrm

welcome to RBR...


----------



## Dihlin

*New and in need of help.*

Hi all, my name is Dih-Lin. I currently purchased a Cannondale CAAD 9 frame and is working on it and needed, hence why I joined this forum. Hope to learn a lot from everyone!


----------



## JACD

*New guy*

Good evening. 

Name's John and I'm excited to be here. I'm 53 and from West Michigan with great paved trails and nice bike friendly communities to enjoy. I am a sculptor and scenic designer for film, theatre and television. Married 13 years with an eleven year old son.

Three weeks ago, I came across a crit race through downtown and was enthralled. I knew I wanted in. Well I wanted to ride, anyway. I went home, cleaned off my 3 year old Cannondale Quick 5 and started riding. A lot. But it wasn't the right bike for me. I talked with a friend in the know and he gave me a few pointers. 

So I bought a FELT Z6 four days ago. Bought shoes & clips as well. In the last three weeks, between the two bikes I've ridden 230 miles in 16 hours with Strava along to keep track for me. Longest rides so far have been just over 25 miles, averaging 15.7 and 16.5 mph. Tomorrow, I hope to make a 40 mile ride. We'll see how that works out.

I seriously doubt if I'll race competitively, but I think it'll be fun to find a race or two I can follow along in the back. I may even pass someone. I do know enough to stay out of the way. 

The plastic dork ring is still on, but I'll have it removed next week when I for a full set up and fitting.

I have a lot to learn and I look forward to learning much and participating in the forums here.

Oh, and the Cannondale is finished...

John


----------



## Rmelen1

Hi all. New to road biking and having a lot of fun with it. I got a Salsa Campeon (not sure of the year but the top tube isn't sloped so I believe it is one of the earlier models) as my first bike. Now I need to rack up four more posts so I can start a thread for a question I have.


----------



## Endoman68

*Noob with a new fixie bike*

Hello I'm noob here  I just purchased a fixie today. But I haven't taken it out for it's first spin, and will do so later around White Rock Lake here in Dallas. Is there a fixie thread on here? I do want to get a Carbon road bike I just don't that to spend right now. I ride a mountain bike, and haven't been able to ride because of all the rain so I decided to go purchase a bike  I just hope I don't endo on pavement!


----------



## RS63/3T

Hello all.My name is Rick.This is my first post.I have been a road bike fanatic a few years now, and yes i am obsessed with cycling.Well almost anyway.


----------



## eighty3

Hello everyone,

I am completely 100% new to the sport of cycling. I'm about 2months in. I've been thru 2 mountain bikes and I'm now on my first road bike. I'm hear to learn as much as possible...!


----------



## Emkay

Hi, I'm Emkay. I recently joined after reading some great remarks from members of this site that weren't just "yay!" or "Awe,," but carried interesting tidbits. 

I've been riding hard since 2011 when my car broke down for good that February. My Specialized Globe saved me, though I had to get use to commuting by bicycle on a 20 mile round trip. The good part: I lost weight. The bad part: I now have tendonitis in my right ankle. 

As I've grown this past year-and-a-half, I've come to enjoy cycling, and learned to not treat it as simply exercise. It's forced me to get up earlier, and thus I've enjoyed many a beautiful sunrise, or foggy morning where it's just me and road. ... and the idiot drivers who think they own it.

I have one questions I'll post about in another thread, but for now, thank you, and i hope this tantalizing plate of cookies set on the decorative table over here in the corner is for newbs, because I'm takin' one. Or two.


----------



## perryrl

*NewB here*

My name is Roy and I'm new to the road bike scene. I'm a US Marine that rides for fun. Thinking of doing my first Sprint in April. Just getting into roadbiking and currently ride 30-40 miles a week. Cheap starter bike right now (Tommaso Imola Carbon) but does the trick for $500. Look forward to getting to know everyone.


----------



## blueisola

Greetings!
New to road cycling for about a year now. Unfortunately located in the ever congested Union County of NJ, daily fighting with too many cars and far too many selfish and oblivious drivers. Did some recreational cruising for a while, but as an ex-distance runner it was only a matter of time before I dove in fully and picked up a road bike. Been absolutely addicted to my Madone 3.1 for the past year; only wish I would have discovered the joys of cycling ten years prior to my now 37 year-old body discovering its aches and pains.


----------



## slowkoop

Hi I'm Robby, a 23 y/o noob from Louisiana. Just got a Gt gtr to try out. Looking forward to loosing some weight, and competing locally.


----------



## perryrl

*Newb here!!*

I am fairly new to the road bike scene. I am in the US Marines and recently decided that I would like to do a sprint triathlon in April and maybe train to upgrade to an olympic one day. I'm a bit of a clydesdale at 5'9" and 220. Leaving the weights behind and looking to become more lean and would like to get into some longer rides. I currently am doing 30-40miles a week at roughly 14mph. My goal is to get to an average of 18mph. My beginner bike is a Tommaso Imola with a carbon fork. Nice bike, although fairly cheap components with a mixture of sunrace and shimano. I have shimano 540 pedals and Pearl Izumi Tri IV shoes. I would like to upgrade the components to Sram Apex eventually, but it looks like the groupset costs just as much as my whole bike ($500.00). That's hard to swallow at the moment. The bike weighs in a little over 22lbs. I know that's heavy for a road bike, but at the moment, it's easier and cheaper for me to lose 10lbs than for my bike to at the moment. Other than that, glad to be here and hope to learn from all. My dream bike would be the Focus Izalco Team 1.0, but I don't see a $7000.00 bike in my future unless Powerball is nice to me .


----------



## Intrepid

*Hello from New Zealand.*

Hi everyone, I've pretty much always been a keen cyclist with a particular love for steel bikes that were made in New Zealand, though I do have some English made bicycles as well. Retro is very much my thing and I really enjoy getting out on the road with one of my old bikes.


----------



## rumpypumpy

Hello -

I am new here. I just started recreational cycling two weeks ago. In my younger days, I used to mountain bike but it is hard getting to these single track places living in a concreate jungle. So, I decided to get a road bike; Specialized Roubaix. And so the modding begins!


----------



## AppomsDeerirm

*Video posted on YouTube!*

And you know what he had done the user of this forum? 

Video posted on YouTube!! 
I even could not imagine that anyone capable of such ! 
You must see it! 
It is really she - just look it carefully 

Unfortunately the video was quickly removed from YouTube 
Uploaded video here: 

<a href="Eroset tk">Open see BlakTube </a> 

Well, did you find it?


----------



## Quillback424

*Welcome RumpyPumpy*



rumpypumpy said:


> Hello -
> 
> I am new here. I just started recreational cycling two weeks ago. In my younger days, I used to mountain bike but it is hard getting to these single track places living in a concreate jungle. So, I decided to get a road bike; Specialized Roubaix. And so the modding begins!


I bought the Roubaix's aluminum (poorer) cousin last October and love it. I have 3200 miles on it already. Ride it daily. Hope it breaks so I can upgrade to the Roubaix.


----------



## Chronism

Hello Everyone,

New here as well. I've been a mountain biker for many years and frequent the MTBR forums. I just recently picked up my first real road bike since the time I had a hand me down when I was a little kid. I pretty much ride one or the other any day the weather is not bad. Road biking opens up many more options to just be able to hop on the bike and ride right from my front door. 

Looking forward to being to contribute to this community and many years of road biking.

Mike from Richmond, VA


----------



## bubba117

*another newb!*

Hello my name is Justin and im from southern indiana. I started road cycling this year to get into shape for motorcycle road racing. I currently ride a GT series 3


----------



## WallyS

Hi!

I'm new to biking, just started this spring on my old Trek 750. After a month, I wanted more. Weather got better and I moved to a Trek 7.7 fx. What a bike! My joy and performance so much better. I can't wait to get a real bike, i.e., road bike.

WallyS


----------



## consecrow

*neewbie from texas*

hey its crow from Texas ... im very new to this sport but i just bought a felt f85 and my wife a zw6. i will have a lot of questions so please bare with me and my quest for knowledge.


----------



## Moocavo

What do the envelope images next to the topics in the forum pages represent? Like the red envelopes, blue, envelopes with arrows, closed envelopes, blah blah bleh


----------



## easylivin29

I have a gravity road bike that I purchased to get into riding. I found a compact crankset that I wanted to install but the bike shop said that my frame would not accept that particular set. They also said that the sprocket on the bike is bent so its is making all kinds of noise. Its also a 172.5 and I need a 175. I am 75 in tall. My bike is a 58cm with 172.5's on it. I have seen the same size bike at the shop with 175's. I want to purchase 175's but Im not sure how to tell if the ones I order online will fit my bike or not. Can anybody help me please. Also do they make compacts for this style bike. Oh and the guy I bought the bike from swapped out a lot of original components. The bike currently has Sram Force with 53 tooth sprocket on top, microshift shifters, ultegra front derailur, and centos rear derailur. I also belive the rear cog is shimano. So if you have any suggestions please let me know. Thank You. Here is the link to the companies website and bike specifications. 

Its the pro x version on gravitybikes website


----------



## Acoaxet

*Advice for a big guy please*

Another new guy here. I am 6' 8" and weigh 315 (down from 370). I just completed my first half marathon Sunday and went back to my hybrid bike for training. As you can guess I am blowing spokes all over the place. I also just added a trail a bike for my 6 year old adding another 40-50 Lbs. I have been researching both at my LBS and on line for wheels that will hold up, so far nothing for Hybrids. Since I break chairs in cars, on the beach, and everywhere else I am used to things not holding up under my size. I am really trying to a wheel set for a hybrid that will hold up at a reasonable price. Thanks for ready and does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## dino8031

*Just introducing myself*

My name's Gary and I'm new to this forum. I was shopping for yet another road bike and stumbled on the classifieds. 

I recently bought a Trek Madone 5.1 with DA which I love and I'm currently in the process of getting it to fit and tricked out just the way I want it. I guess it never ends. 

I also have a Cervelo R3 and an ancient, circa 2000 Merlin hard tail mountain bike with 8 sp XTR which I've beat to death and has never failed me. it weighs a ton but man is it solid. 

I live in Boulder, Colorado, which is pretty much the cycling capitol of the universe these days, so my little stable of bikes is nothing particularly unusual. 

I'm 50ish, 6'3" and roughly 180 lbs. but fit enough that I can keep up with most of the youngsters, at least for a while. 

I just sold my circa 1999 Tommasini Tecno with 9 speed Record which I'm beginning to miss a bit, at least until I jump on one of my carbon bikes. Those light weight wheel sets make such a huge difference. I'm still getting used to Dura Ace STI shifting after the Campy Ergos. It feels a little ass-backwards to me. Anyway, I'll probably be posting a bit. This seems like a great resourse. 

So there you have it.


----------



## emjot

Just wanted to say "Hi".

My name is Matthias, I'm from Germany and 25 years old. I'm into classic road bikes for a while and found the section on some research on the brand Mercier.
I own a few classic bikes, my favourite one is my 1980 Koga Gentsracer-s. I'm gonna post some pics in the classic japanese thread if my postcount is high enough some time. 

Until then I'll try not to spam and look around.


----------



## bbulmann

*Howdy y'all, new to the forums*

Hi there, I'm new to the forums... Just joined to post some questions about a Jamis Quest Femme but found out that I can't post new threads without posting 5 general posts first? Strange... I guess keeps spam down. Anyhoo I'll be poking around.
-B


----------



## Reyactive

*Noobie Noob Noob*

Hi all
Just purchased my first ever road bike. Got myself a 2013 Felt F75 with some quick minor upgrades. Keeping it simple. Quite stealthy
Wheels: Mavic Kysrium Elite + Continental GP 4000s
Pedals: Shimano 105 PD-5700

The color on the new Felt F75 are pretty fresh! I originally placed an order for 2012 F75 but ran out It all worked out. In love? Hell yeah!

I will be on here to get more riding tips from you Pro Roadies out there.


----------



## captain545

Hello,

I have been an avid runner for 4 years and have some friends who ride road bikes and do various lengths of triathlons. I'm not sure I will do any tri's but wanted to change up my workouts, so I just picked up my first road bike, a 2013 Specialized Allez Elite compact. Looking forward to getting some miles in and learning about riding.


----------



## Whale_520

Hey all,

I just (re-joined) roadbikereview... I've been on the road bike since a fateful gift, 17 years ago, in 6th grade. I've raced road bikes and MTB bikes for the better part of those years and have wrenched for a couple teams and more than a few shops. Lately, 4 years, I've been focused on web development. Now I am privileged enough to work with Fairwheel Bikes combining all of my work experience. :thumbsup:

I'm here to browse around, chat, and answer any questions that might arise. PM me anytime. And finally, here's my current bike although the wheels have been swapped out.


----------



## bonidea

*Hi*

Happy Ride my name is David from thailand and i love riding every day after my work


----------



## Quillback424

To Acoaxet,
I'm 6'5" and started out in 2010 at 262. I bought a 63.5cm Trek FX7.5 hybrid and have put 2,000 miles on it with several flats and one broken spoke, but that is all. It has Bontranger XSS wheels (I think - it's hard to make out what the side of the rim says) with Bontranger Hard Case Plus 700x38 cc tires. Since I switched to the hard case tires, it hasn't had a flat.

I'm down to 205 now. 

I also purchased a 64cm Motobecane Grand Record and put 900 miles on it but it gave me a backache, had numerous flats and one broken spoke. I switched to Specialized Secteur 64cm road bike last October and have 3200 miles on it. I ride the road bike six days a week for usually 20 miles with a 37 mile group ride on Saturdays and I ride the Trek hybrid once a week for training and to the store, barber shop, bank, church, etc. when I can.

Welcome to the forum. I'm out here a lot looking things up and getting questions answered.


----------



## Linda3163

*Hi there*

I'm Linda . Started road biking about 2 years ago. But riding regularly for about a year. Nothing crazy, just recreational, but having fun!

Just started looking for a new road bike . Found a used Trek 5000 with extras for sale for $1000. Anyone have any thoughts on this bike? Or should I buy new? Appreciate any feed back.


----------



## IowaTallGuy

Greetings!

I am enjoying this forum, and will let my first post be an introduction.

In 2005, a trip visiting friends led to an unexpected outing on a borrowed bike on a nice rail trail. This led me to buy a decent bike, a Specialized Sirrus. I enjoyed that, but let myself get away from it after our kids came along in 2006 and 2009. Some part-time work that I do also eats into some prime evening bike times. The urge to get back out there has returned.

I am 43, 6'3" tall, and about 270 lbs. I live in central Iowa. I would like to ride for fitness and exercise in an activity that doesn't bear the drudgery of exercising. I do not aspire to time trials or racing, or RAGBRAI, but would be very happy if I could someday knock off a century ride on my own or in an organized ride.

So, I had the LBS do a quick service on the Sirrus, and I've been out just three times this month after my long dormancy. I was happy to see I still had 10-12 miles in me each time with minimal fuss. Improving speed and stamina is a goal.

I regret not getting an official road bike at the time, as the Sirrus is more of a cross bike. Trying to decide if I should make do on it for now or buy something like a Secteur instead in the hopes that it would suit me better for the type of riding I'm interested in.


----------



## marsound

Hello, I am a cyclist. And new to this forum.


----------



## Ktmdriver

Hello new to the forum. I have been riding since '79 mostly road but have been off the bike for about ten years. Just got an extremely low mileage Colnago C-50 with Campy stuff. I *had to buy a bunch of new gear, shorts, helmet, etc. I guess my old Giro Boreas was a bit outdated.*

I'm a motor cop in a large SoCal city, so I guess you say I *get paid to ride on two wheels, albeit with a 1200 cc BMW pushing me down the roadway.


----------



## cjavate

*Bianchi campione?*

Hello

Im a noob and need help. Im looking at purchasing a bianchi campione off craigslist. i think its a beautiful bike. Can someone comment if its a resonable price?

$400 (Year Unknown)

Bianchi Campione - Beautiful Lugged Steel Frame with Carbon fork (original steel fork also included)
51cm - 14 speed 
New old stock Suntour deraillers
New old stock Suntour Superb brake levers
New downtube shifters
New cables and cable housings
New Campy headset
New Shimano bottom bracket
New Vredestein tires
Mavic rims with Shimano hubs
Genuine Brooks leather seat
Excellent condition


----------



## WallyS

Hey Iowa,
I'm a neighbor to the north in MN. Similar circumstances to yours and I bought a Trek 7.7FX this spring. Have logged aoubt 1500 miles so far. Friends tell me to get a "real bike". My biking friends also say most need more than one bike. I'm thinking of keeping the FX for fun, fitness, sloppy weather and getting a road bike too. Wallet is rate limiting factor right now but there's some awsome sales going on now for this year's and last years models that leave my mouth watering!
WallyS


----------



## Crimson

New to RoadBikeReview and wanted to say hello. I'm from Colorado..haven't been riding long, but look forward to all the great information available here. Thanks.


----------



## smithers cycles

*newb*

New to posting here , but not to lurking around this site. Great info,great forum! Finally signed up so i can post & actually see the pics :thumbsup:


----------



## ericgw84

I'm Eric been cycling mountain and road most of my life, currently looking to identify a 60's rear italian hub so I need to start posting to start the thread.


----------



## boggart

*Another Newb. Say Hello to Boggart*

Hey all, Jon here. Like most people I know, I've "biked" all of my life, but never seriously. Last year my wife and I started trying to bike a little seriously for exercise, and something to do together. At that time I purchased my first "real" bike, a Trek 3700 disc. I quickly discovered that really wasn't what I was after. So, recently I traded it in for a 2013 Trek 1.2 road bike. I definitely like this a lot more for the type of riding we do. (all road). We try to head out a few times a week for a 15 mile or so ride, and have done a couple 25-35 mile rides. Only one of those on the road bike though. Prior ones done on the mountain bike, so they were not enjoyable for me. Am really looking forward to starting to up the ante and learning how to ride longer rides more efficiently. Anyway, lurking around here to take it all in and hopefully learn a few things.


----------



## srw9253

Howdy! Dallas metroplex biker. Rode lots while I was in college and first starting my career in Seattle. Have done a lot of running in the interim, but recently brought my vintage Peugeot back to life and started biking to (work miles each way) then decided I needed a modern carbon road bike I could find replacement parts for, so I bought a new Scott CR-1 that is coming on Monday.


----------



## DagKargyraa

I'm in the market for a good road/racing bike . Will be getting a Cannondale Synapse 7, probably in November (I should have enough money saved by then), but for now, my main road bike is an old Raleigh Carlton SuperCourse Mk II. I also have a 2010 Specialized Hardrock which I use for both trail and road. 
I'm also a MTBR member (with a different username). Too bad most everyone there acts like a bunch fools.


----------



## .je

My name is Jason, Ive been cycling since I was 5 (I had a fixie before anyone did, and I hated it).

Im a roadie, after having a Steve Bauer 12-speed, a mountain something (both stolen, high school is a great place) I had a secondhand Falcon 12-speed with Shimano 600 (it was called 600 and it had 12 speeds, that's how old) and Dura-Ace downtube shifters, the lightest Mavic wheels Ive ever seen anywhere (tires were 21s I think). I sold it because I never used it.

After basically 12-14 years of not riding, I got back in it last year with a Trek 1.1 (what a difference from the old stuff) and it's been good, but like all great relationships, it's getting stale and I want a new one.

My choices are upgrade the Trek with a 105 group (or Tiagra), lighter wheels/hubs, and carbon fork from ebay for a total of maybe 500, or, a Felt Z85 for sale at a LBS (for how long) for $1200 end of 2012 stock, taxes in (in Ontario we pay a lot of taxes), maybe 800 after selling the Trek. I know which I really want, which should I do?


----------



## wilde737

*Noob*

Hello all, obviously I'm new here and just wanted to say hello. I'm coming from a background of mtn biking, but always wanted a road bike. I just bought a new Bianchi Infinito last week and am loving it so far! My wife and I oth bought bikes so we could ride together, and get back in shape at the same time. We live in SLC, Utah.


----------



## jerryused

*Vintage a lack of understaanding*

60's is going back
right now I haven't gotten further that the 80's on my own
my brother gave me a PUCH 70's vintage
that I want to sell but I am hesistant
reynolds 531 tubing

research the net and if you have the numerousbicycle shops i have in NYC
you'll hit on something soon good luck
i apologize for the annoucement


----------



## jerryused

*chamois creme*

old shorts were made of chamois

good luck


----------



## jerryused

to ericgw84 i hope you read my reply


----------



## RMathey

*Intro*

Hey folks, my name is Rob and I live in Bellingham, WA. Been cycling for a few years now mainly doing triathlons but looking to get more serious on the road and our local "Cross scene.


----------



## Tiny_MN

Been a member for quite some time. Finally getting around to posting.

Primarily a roadie. But, I do triathlons and enjoy off-road excursions as well as commute by bike when I'm able to. So, rather varied in riding styles.


----------



## ericusta

Road biking is very addictive. Started in july purchased a trek 2.3 and put on 1200 miles already. Today i pulled the trigger on a Madone 5.2.


----------



## ericusta

*trainer*

Can anyone recommend a good trainer.


----------



## Bawlzout

Hi, new to the site. hoping to gain some knowledge and pointers & advice on road bikes.


----------



## WallyS

Would getting new wheels improve performance on a Trek Hybrid?


----------



## jerryused

*Hello everybody:*

When did the spider on the the cranks started to have four legs instead of five?


----------



## VanillaEps

New to posting here. I'm a veteran on MTBR, but am looking to get a road bike for paved/road riding.


----------



## S.O.B.

Kinda a newb. Been mtb'ing hard since 2008 and simply commuting to work on a SS road bike (IRO Mark V). Recently moved to NorCal, sold the SS and picked up a cyclocross (set up with road tires) to tackle the massive climbs here in the Sierra's. So far, buda-buh-buh-buh, I'm lovin' it!


----------



## wreck2112

*n00b in Kodiak, AK*

Hi all. I'm a newb. I'm currently riding a specialized hard rock but I want to buy a road bike. My LBS suggested a cycle cross bike due to the conditions of the roads here on Kodiak. His logic seems sound. I'm still researching and I hope to make a purchase soon. 

Scott


----------



## ZBL

Hey everybody. I've been reading over these forums for a while now but never really post anything. I've just gotten more serious into biking this past year and bought a Felt Z85 a couple months ago which I'm loving so far. My goals are to get faster and start becoming competitive in crits in the near future. I just wanted to post saying hi and that I'm enjoying the wealth of info available on these forums.

Zach


----------



## CycleFiend17

Hi all. I have been trolling the forum for a few weeks now and have found tons of useful and insightful information here. So since I plan to be here often I thought I would register and introduce myself. Picked up my road bike (2012 Bulls w/ 105 groupset) last week and have logged 2 rides so far and loving it. Currently live in Germany and love the bike friendly roads and people. 

alex


----------



## merciadriluca

Hi all,

I have a Trek 8000 from 2008 that I modified slightly (added XTR front derailleur, and thinner (road) tyres). I mostly ride it on road, but mostly during holidays (I'm still at university); I've 6000+ kms. I live in Belgium.

All the best,


----------



## Wheelieman

*super super newb*

Brand new guy here. Hoping to learn a lot about bikes here.


----------



## ultra09

Hey yall, just got into the sport in March and just completed my first 75 mile non stop trip, man I love to ride.


----------



## james_95

James from SoCal


----------



## KeithIrwin

Hi. I'm a newbie on the site and to biking in general. I'm so new that I don't even have a bike yet and don't even know where to start.


----------



## KeithIrwin

Any suggestions for a newbie looking at bikes from BikesDirect?


----------



## moranm1

*Hello All Glad to be here*

I am looking for information on Vintage Treks. Will start a new thread in the correct forum once I have enough posts.


----------



## pumpkins

*NooB*

Hi, new here. I have recently bought a road bike and I hope to learn a few things here. Cheers!


----------



## coirchlid

Hi All,

I'm new to cycling (not including my time spent on a bike as a child, and occasional rides as an adult - I'm now 24).

I bought my first (again - not including childhood times) bike in June 2012, an Extra Small Specialized Hardrock Disc which I sold just the other day because it was too small. I'm looking to get another mtb (amongst many other bike things) My second bike was a Dahon Eco C7 which I also sold partly because I wanted a 16" folder. The main reason I sold my Dahon, however, was to fund a recently financed 2012 Specialized Secteur Comp I had totally splurged on (July 17, 2012). Then, I realized that I loved the fit, performance, weight and style of road bikes but my Specialized Secteur was too expensive for general transportation (I also currently live in two different places - my permanent residence and my dorm). So, I bought my 2013 Giant Defy 5. 

I started cycling mainly for fitness and transportation, but I've found that it is also simply fun and can be relaxing. I also just love the way bikes work, and the fact that it is truly a zero emissions mode of transportation (I recently got a 4x4 pickup truck so my bike is my other car). 

- Matt


----------



## Hobbs305

Hi there, I started my venture into road bikes in 2005 when I purchased a Specialized Roubaix. After several years away from riding (work related), I'm starting back where I left off. Hoping to learn a lot from the forum.


----------



## WallyS

*Road bike?*

How do I know when I'm ready for a road bike? Bought a Trek Hybrid 7.7 FX this early spring and have logged about 1800 miles and love it!


----------



## Quillback424

*To WallyS - road bike*

I bought a Trek FX 7.5 in July of 2010 and put 1900 miles on it and then bought a Motobecane Grand Record (I didn't like it - back ache) and then a Specialized Secteur Comp Apex road bike. I love it and have 3500 miles on it already since last October. I'm 6'4" and have a very limited selection of 64cm bikes. I sold the Motobecane but still put 20 miles a week or so on the Trek for exercise and to go to the store, bank, barber, etc. You are ready for your road bike but don't sell the Trek (especially if it has a rack and a kick stand).


----------



## WallyS

Thanks Quillback,
I've been trying to push the hybrid to get better performance. Lowered handlebars by switching spacers to top and back is still okay. Would better wheels/tires help until I can afford my roadbike? Maybe a little better spd pedal too?


----------



## 1948D18

Hi everyone. I joined a little while ago and have been enjoying reading a ton of posts here. Probably like many people, I got away from riding and now am suddenly itching to get back into shape and on a bike. 

I grew up in the country and my bike was my lifeblood. Rode everywhere. Then in my 20's my friends and I would do long rides. We were a bunch of roadies then. For pleasure I even worked at my lbs for fun after my day job. Used to own 5-6 bikes and was a real tech qeek. Fast forward to my early 50's. (yeah, time flies !) I'm rediscovering the joys of hopping on the bike and just having fun. Since I need to lose weight, I'm doubly excited. Looking forward to the journey!


----------



## Quillback424

*To WallyS - road bike*

I went the other direction on my road bike and regret it. Last weekend on a group ride I hit a nail going 20 mph and the nail went through my rim. I bought a new set of wheels (on sale) and went from 700x23 to 700x28. I tested them yesterday and then again this morning and I think I lost about 2 mph. I'm going back and getting some 23's in a few minutes. Not sure how much a pedal change would help but I think going for thinner tires should would help.


----------



## newbike110

Hey everyone, new here and looking for my first bike. What do people think of the klein quantum? Thanks


----------



## roly-poly

*Newbie to road ridin'*

Hiya!

Thanks for the GREAT site, RBR!!

I've been a mtb'er since '91 and have _just now_ seen the light! :idea: I'm now a convert and have recently picked up a LOOK 566, which I absolutely ENJOY! 
Erm... though, I'm still rockin' eggbeaters! :cornut:

Cheers,
Darren


----------



## Turn_and_Burn

Hi..newbee to the forum here... I'm in the San Fernando Valley area...

I began serious riding back in the early eighties on mountain bikes and then moved to road.
My first road bike when I was a wee youngster was a Centurian Lemans and I remember how high tech I thought it was when I upgraded to Sun Tour bar end shifters...LOL

I've had many bikes over the years but the only one I kept is my Tesch 101 I custom ordered back in 1987 which I still have. I have posted about it's current rebuild in another thread.

I took a break from riding due to career necessities from the late 90's to about five years ago but I'm back in the saddle again and love it just as much as when I was a youngster. If only my body would recover like it did back in the day....LOL.


----------



## RD48

Hello, I am a new to road cycling. I am really into mountain biking. I have decided to jump into road cycling to help train for an MTB Enduro next year. I have around a $2000 budget. I am looking at a Wilier Izoard with SRAM, BH Speedrom with 105, and the Titanium Motobecanes. My only concern are the wheels; Wilier - Reynolds Shadow, BH - Shimano R501, Motobecanes - Mavic Aksiums and Ksysiriums. Any help or advice is appreciated. I weigh in at 210 to 220 and am looking to drop some weight.


----------



## Izzy114

*New to road biking*

Good morning, I'm considering purchasing a Pinarello FP Due 105 complete. I test road it several times. It seems like the 51 and 53 sizes both work, can anyone offer an opinion on which size? I'm 5-8 1/2, 168 pounds. What's the safer size to go with? What will allow more adjustments? And lastly can a bike returned ifs just not right? Thank you


----------



## TREK-CHIEF

*New Biker in Wisconsin*

I am a 51 year old H.S. English teacher, and I just took up road biking this summer. I bought a used entry level Trek and just went over 1,000 miles last week. I've already learned a great deal from reading this forum, and I look forward to a great deal more!


----------



## gskalt

Which model trek did you get?


----------



## TREK-CHIEF

It's a 2006 Trek 1000.


----------



## paragoalie

*New Guy from Okinawa*

Greeting from Okinawa!

I started riding to work on a bike about a month ago. My bike fell apart (I got it for $25) and now all I can think of when I drive to work is when I can get back on a bike. I look forward to learning from this forum so I can increase my knowledge. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## paragoalie

Greeting from Okinawa!

I started riding to work on a bike about a month ago. My bike fell apart (I got it for $25) and now all I can think of when I drive to work is when I can get back on a bike. I look forward to learning from this forum so I can increase my knowledge. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Quillback424

*To RD48: Beware of the Motobecane*

My first road bike (in 2010) was a Motobecane Grand Record 64cm. I'm not sure it was really a 64cm because the Specialized Secteur 64cm that I have now fits much better. My biggest problem with the Motobecane was the shifters. I couldn't reach them from the lower handlebar position (drops). They were designed only to work from the brake hoods. I do a 15 mile ride on a local bike trail every morning and the Motobecane was at least 1 mph faster than the Secteur. Not sure why, but it could zoom.


----------



## trindadi84

Hello all, new to the forum, not new to cycling!


----------



## Professional-Driver

*Hi my name is Alan*

I have been a professional driver for over 30 years and now getting back on 2 wheels. Just purchased an old Falcon (don't know the model) and trying to rebuild it.

Trying to find instructions on how to change the crank bearings, if anyone can help I'd be very grateful.


----------



## mandvm

55 year old lurker from rain country here. I've been riding a mountain bike on the roads for the past year, after plantar fasciitis curtailed my running. Anxiously awaiting delivery of my first real road bike - a 2012 Specialized Secteur Comp Apex Compact, which should be here in 10-14 days


----------



## Mustlose100

Like TREK-CHIEF, I too am a 51 year-old but not from Wisconsin as I live in the Wolverine State, Michigan. As a beginner in the clydesdale category, I'll be seeking a bike to ride that will withstand at least thrice weekly rides on a combination of asphalt, cement and both rough and smooth rails to trails pathways. The two bikes I've narrowed it down to are as follows:
1) 2011 Raleigh RX 1.0 - $955 new at a local LBS
2) 2012 Cannondale CAADX 5 105 - $1250 new at another LBS
Any thoughts on which of the two would work best? Thanks eveyone!


----------



## needlotsofhelp

My name is Kevin. I'm from Sacramento. I'm 24 years of age and trying to get into bike for family sake. Not a serious biker, but I'd like to get to know the mechanics of bicycles more and hope to find you all very helpful. Good day.


----------



## jperiod

Greetings,
I am returning to cycling after a 13 year absence. Prior to this absence, I rode a road bike for about 4 years. Now i have been working in China for a few months and have been riding 4 or 5 days a week. I have rekindled my love of riding. When I get home in a couple of months I plan to purchase probably a hybrid, and keep it up.

Jperiod


----------



## Maurits

Hi! 
It all started in early july. Without any training me, my best friend, my father and his best friend wanted to cycle from Holland to Austria. After a liltlebit of preparation we were on the road. They al bought a new roadbike but I hadn't had the money so i used my fathers old Gazelle Champion Mondial wich was a big mistake! After a few days when we reached the mountains my knees were killing me, but nonetheless we had a lot of fun!
After we got back from our trip I started saving some money and bought a Bianchi via nirone and eversince we are all biking like crazy!


----------



## Quillback424

*To Maurits: Welcome*

It's great fun riding with friends and relatives. I try to ride with my daughter and grandson in law every chance that I get. I also ride on a Saturday group ride with people from my area. I find the Saturday ride the most challenging as they average 18+ miles per hour for 37 miles. We are in Florida and the ride is flat, so that helps. 

Welcome to the forum. I spend time almost every day in here learning.


----------



## bszoka

*Advice on 1st Road Bike: Giant Defy Composite 1, Roubaix or Something Else?*

Hi, folks. I've been riding regularly since 2007 (a clunky but sturdy Specialized Globe). I'm about to buy my first road bike and could use advice. 

I've rented Specialized Roubaixs when I've traveled and loved them but I'vv found a 2012 Giant Composite Defy 1 on sale for what seems like the great price of $1750 (MSRP is $2400). It seems like a sweet bike, with a mix of 105 (chain, cassette, brakes) & Ultegra (everything else) components.

The only other composite I've found that seems roughly comparable at a similar price point is the Specialized Roubaix Compact ($1699, MSRP $1750). Given that this has mostly Shimano Sora components, I'm told that the Defy would be a much better bike at this price point—except that Specializeds are supposedly better designed and better manufactured with better carbon.

Any thoughts on the Defy Composite 1 in particular? Or the comparison with the Roubaix Compact? Or any other particular bikes I should look at? I'm trying to find a 2012 bike on sale, as these two are.

Two particular things about my situation. First, I had surgery on the cartilage in both wrists (theTFCC) 2/2.5 years ago. My left wrist is still a bit sensitive (meaning it tires easily). So the less vibration and bumps the bike transmits into my wrists, the better. For this reason, I've been encouraged to avoid aluminum bikes and go either with carbon or steel. So this may influence any other bikes you might recommend.

Second, I'm trying to decide whether to keep my commuter bike just for riding around the streets of Washington DC and as something I can leave locked up outside for a few hours during meetings, going to the gym, etc.—rather than taking my road bike out for such things. Ideally, I'd sell my current bike and zip around town on the road bike but that may not be realistic, either in terms of the risk of leaving a more alluring bike locked up (with wheel locks, of course) or in terms of the wrist strain from riding around DC's less than gentle streets. So I'm inclined to keep my current bike. Thoughts?

I tried to include links to the Defy and Roubaix here but, being new, couldn't include links, Sorry.


----------



## PlatyPius

bszoka said:


> *I'm told* that the Defy would be a much better bike at this price point—except *that Specializeds are supposedly better designed and better manufactured with better carbon.*


I can't really answer your other questions (I don't sell either brand), but I can definitely tell you that the above is bullsh##. Giant makes their own carbon, and they produce bikes for many bike brands (including Trek). Specialized is just like any other big brand out there...no special magic to them, and no better materials.


----------



## tjk009

*hi*

posting to get access. have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## tjk009

wanted to find some information about using a Campy Compact Record 10 speed drivetrain with an SRAM cassette and chain. thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## Skinner222

*Hello (again) from Essex, Ontario*

I guess I'm a newbie considering it's been 9 years since I last rode. I started out in 1987 after my cousin competed in the RAAM (Race Across America). I bought a Bianchi Campione d'Italia, read Greg Lemonds' book and fell in love with cycling. I then crewed for my cousin when he did RAAM again in 1988, and I was hooked. Anyway, I was in college at the time and ended up moving to a city where mountain biking was the thing to do. The Bianchi sat around for a couple years and I sold it, telling myself I was done with being a roadie. Well, many years passed and I moved back home, settled down and got married. The mountain bike wasn't cutting it so I figured it was time to get back into road cycling. I bought an Opus Allegro - aluminum frame, carbon forks, full 105 grouppo and got right back into it. I loved that bike. But then my first child came along. Followed two years later by twins. The last time I rode the Opus was the day the twins came home from the hospital. They were napping and so was their older brother and mother so off I went. From that point it sat in my basement for two years. I then decided to sell it. I didn't regret that decision until about 6 months ago. I took up running 5 years ago to stay fit and keep the weight off (and allow myself to drink more beer!). But my 45 year old knees decided for me that running wasn't in my future. I hemmed and hawed for 4 or 5 months, putting up with sore knees, then decided that it was time to become a roadie again. I found an excellent condition used Giant OCR2 and I'm back at it. I'm loving it more now than ever, and I realize now just how much I missed it.

Anyhow, that's my story. Glad to be a roadie again!

Kevin in Essex


----------



## gubber12345

hi fellow cyclists.

my name is Paul and i've just taken up cycling about 2 months ago.total noob to the sport but really loving it at the mo.may have a few questions in the future so i'l say a big thanks now in advance for any help.


----------



## Edhunt

Hey, 


I'm a noob.

Like to ride.


----------



## miguelnike12

hey guys name is miguel im new to road bike only been riding for bout a month .....im over weight guybut confortable on my bike....i have old stage one tor de france bike.....its beat up time to change to sumthing new ...any suugestions??....i dont know much on wheels i know dat has much to do with good right for heavier guy....im looking at gmc denali 700c its cheap but well in my money area


----------



## wolpfackg

*Forgot how much I loved biking*

Hello everyone, this is Greg from Raleigh, NC. New to the boards and giving quick intro. I just recently got back into biking at the age of 37. I was a pretty good biker in high school and I always loved the sport and exercise as it gave me alone time and took me places. The riding helped me get into shape and gain confidence as I rode for one solid year religiously. 

For whatever reason I stopped and just recently picked back up. So many changes in the time span and of course its confusing with all the choices and accessories. I bought a hybrid to get back into for alot of reasons I won't go into now but I bought a Trek 7.2 and so far so good. I've had about 30 rides in 45 days and logged about 700 miles and feel good. First couple rides I was pacing at about 12 mph and doing 10 miles. I have picked up to where 30 miles is hard but I do it in 2 hours at 15mph. 

The love is there and I am really enjoying. I feel I am stuck at my pace and distance due to lack of time some days and lack of understanding how to push myself to the next level but I'll get there. I forgot the value of forum boards so glad to be here.


----------



## Spitfire66

*Extrem Noob here.*

Hello all. My name is Ben. I will be getting my very first road bike on Thursday. A 2005 Trek 1500. Im trading my beater back up motorcycle for it. Its a fair trade. My previous bike was a Mongoose Blackcomb MTB from wally world. I enjoyed riding the trails on it. It was mainly used to commute 14 miles one way via bike path to and from work one summer. It did it's duty but weighed a ton! Slow and steady. Now I have a 9 mile commute and want a ligjter road bike to decrease travel time. If I enjoy it as much as I did before I will hope to get another bike at tax time. But I couldn't pass on this one. I look forward to riding and learning alot on here.


----------



## draco

New to the forum. Have been reading for sometime. Just getting back into cycling after several years not doing any. Ride a Trek MB and soon a CAAD-10.


----------



## 2wheelsrule

*Have to make 5 posts before I can ask a question?!?*

Sorry about these, but I have to make 5 posts due to the rules of the forum...

Post 1.


----------



## 2wheelsrule

Sorry about these, but I have to make 5 posts due to the rules of the forum...

Post 2.


----------



## 2wheelsrule

Sorry about these, but I have to make 5 posts due to the rules of the forum...

Post 3.


----------



## 2wheelsrule

Sorry about these, but I have to make 5 posts due to the rules of the forum...

Post 4.


----------



## 2wheelsrule

Sorry about these, but I have to make 5 posts due to the rules of the forum...

Post 5. Dumb rule.


----------



## Chrispy1

*Ciao from South Italy!*

Hello all, Chris here. My main horse is a 2012 Cube Agree GTC Pro 
Ultegra shifters, derailleur front and back, 11x25 cassette, 105 compact crankset with 38t FSA small chainring, Selle Italia Slr mono link seat and post, Easton A30 Aero bar and stem(currently shopping to replace), DT Swiss RA1.0 wheelset(also shopping to replace)

Happy riding!


----------



## Wart Hog

*Newbie from Fort Worth*

Hello! My name is Harry and I'm new to road biking. I biked when i was young, 10-speed, and did quite a bit of mountain biking while stationed in Germany. I have since returned to the states and have retired. I got lazy for the first few years of retirement and gained some weight. I decided that it was time to start biking again and broke out my old mountain bike. Between running and biking I'm starting to get back in shape. Thought about riding on the road versus trail riding. Since I'm getting older I thought it was time to make the switch and I;m in the research mode for my first road bike. Want to complete a century ride next spring. I appreciate your time and your advice as I progress through learning this new sport/activity. Oh! I have a professional bike fitting scheduled for next month so thta I start off on the right foot when looking for bikes. Again, thank you for your time!


----------



## hamiltonian

Hello all.

I've recently become obsessed with cycling. Funny, since I haven't thought much about it since I sold my last road bike in 1973. However, a friend of mine is an avid cyclist and a very talented scrounger, and when I gave him a couple old computers, he reciprocated by offering me some bikes he found in dumpsters and garage sales. They weren't bad, he said, but they were too big for him.

Too make a long story short, now I'm riding these bikes—a 1983 Nishiki 12-speed, a '90's Mongoose Hill Topper, and a homely, old Super Cycle beach cruiser I call "the couch." On top of this I bought a Peugeot fixie conversion from my local bike co-op that I flipped the hub on and ride SS. (Yes, I added a rear brake.)

The amazing thing is that I've been car-free for six years and it took me until now to get interested in cycling.


----------



## Endurance_Cycle_Addict

*newb from Cali*

hi guys. my name is Andrew and I've been riding since i was 5, got into road bikes when i was 21 in 2008. i put about 2,000 miles on my first road bike (a Giant Defy2) in the first 6 weeks i had it, i was commuting to and from work 55miles each way Mon-Fri plus weekend riding. i must say it has completely consumed me and it is in my blood for life now. unfortunately i was in a tight financial situation in 2011 and was forced to sell my roadbike so now i am looking for a new bike just not decided yet. i look forward to meeting more riders, contributing on here, and learning as much i can about the sport.


----------



## Dedezelic

Hi my name is Dennis. I used to ride and race (road) waaaaay back in high school. Just getting back into it. Picked up a new to me Spec Tarmac elite today. Can't wait. Question: I tried searching but can't find a thread; can anyone tell me if and how I can change the brake/shifter levers on 105 (10 spd) from the ones that have the cable outside to ones with the cables running under the bar tape for the cleaner look? Just buy new ones and swap them out? Thanks.


----------



## prim07

*Hey guys *

I'm 19 and just started cycling a little over a week ago. At the time I was using a 1997 Mongoose Mountain bike that my dad had bought years ago. This bike sat in our garage for years and years hanging upside down on it's custom made bike rack. One day I decided to take it down, inflate the tires, and go for a ride. Needless to say, three days later I found myself biking about 3 miles to a local 6mile stretch bike path in Monroe Township, NJ, where I road half of the path and back. In total I rode about 15ish miles. 

Now all of this was done on knobbies which made it rather difficult. I saw other local cyclists on the bike path that blew me away in speed and I couldn't keep up even if I tried. Just today I went to Walmart to purchase a road bike (haha, I know... Walmart...) and what a change this thing has been. I can ride much faster, climb hills better, and overall it's much more comfortable. I'm saving up for a Cannondale road bike which I will then upgrade to Ultegra Di2 group set. At that point I will try to work my way up to joining a local cycling team and compete in various races. 

See you on the roads


----------



## breckend

Hey there, I'm a newbie from Seattle. Ride a C
olnago master and currently have an IF Club Racer on order.


----------



## Jbriddle

*Newbie*

Hey all,

Only been biking for the last year with my new 7 year old, we do a 8 mile ride on Sunday mornings.... Just fell into a Bianchi roadbike yesterday for $20 that only needed peddles and doing research to go clipless or regular...... I really like the bike so I think I am going to keep it and get serious. Looking to learn more and get better.


----------



## cannondalesupersix

*New Cyclist*

Hi all. I am an aspiring 12 year old cyclist. I enjoy cycling very much, and am looking to compete in my first road race. I'm most likely going to race for a local team, (Paceline Sports). My favorite team is Team Sky and my favorite cyclist bradley Wiggins.:thumbsup:


----------



## wthensler

Hi,

Newbie here, from PA, though I'm going to be doing most of my riding in VA and Boston. I just bought a Giant Defy Advanced 0 to replace my 30 y.o. Fuji Del Rey. By way of full disclosure, I'm not new to biking but have taken a lot of time off, just getting back to it now. Ready to do some great fall rides and eyeing up a second road bike for the outskirts of Boston (possibly a Domane Six). 

I don't feel too guilty spending a fortune on cycling as I have always enjoyed it immensely, and it is one of my core forms of cardio........


----------



## tomsimons

Hi! I got involved with a charity bike ride for MS about 2 weeks ago and now I'm diving into cycling. I've done over 100 miles in the past week and I am loving it. Live in NJ with my wife, working for a bank in NYC as an economist. Looking to learn a lot.


----------



## eemonk

Hi all, I'm a newbie into cycling from Malaysia but I do all my cycling in Singapore since my relocation for work a couple of years back. Currently own a Schwinn Fastback Elite with 105 as my first bike. Rode it for about 2 months and clocked about 400km. Found that Im really enjoying the sport. Looking for an upgrade to full carbon soon! Happy cycling!


----------



## spectastic

hello,

what, nobody cares? ok...


----------



## Jkbeck

n00b here...

-from Utah
-ride a 2005 Felt F65 which remains mostly stock w/ the exception of a Xero lite wheel set and 12:27 cassette.
-due to snow, my riding season is fairly short and I get between 1500 to 2000 miles in a season.


----------



## wagg

Hi, I'm wagg and I raced late 80's early 90's and worked for a few years as a courier too! I took the last two years off and I'm wondering what happened to wool. I have a Kona addiction and although I'm in my early 40's I still feel cool on my fixie. My girlfriend is a better rider than me. I love her. I'm way older than her.

have a brilliant day

wagg


----------



## Hls811

Hiya.. .I used to do some mountain biking BK (Before-Kids) and recently decided to get a road bike, I haven't actually purchased anything yet, hopefully today or tomorrow. I'm leaning towards a Trek FX (7.2 or 7.3).. being new to this I want to make sure I put forth some level of commitment before I start saving and really investing. I also have an 8 year old son who really enjoys doing some dirt tracks near our house so I want to have the flexibility to ride along with him and then go on my own for 20-30 miles when I can and unfortunately I don't have the funds for 2 bikes yet.

I'm in Central Jersey, I know from lurking on these boards theres a handful of members in my area. I see a bunch of you on rt 28 in Bridgewater.. Don't make fun of the newbie on his Fitness bike when you see him - he may try and catch up to you someday!


----------



## Juddy22

Good Morning to you all from Melbourne Australia

I am new to riding as I have mates that have been doing it for years and they finally convinced me to give it a crack and here the journey begins. I bought an Orbea Aqua with 105 running gear 2 months ago and if I could I would quit work so I could ride more often. Yep...I have the bug bad.


----------



## Pablo Cruise

Hello all,

Hi my name is Paul and I have been lurking here for quite a while. RBR keeps pressuring me to make an initial posting so here it is. I have been involved in biking my whole life, both road and dirt. I have about a dozen bikes and after four more posts I can post pics of them also.


----------



## Pablo Cruise

Hi all,

My name is Paul. I have been lurking in RBR for a few years and am finally taking the plunge. I am not new to cycling. Started as a college student in 1970 and have ridden both road and offload ever since. I have about a dozen bikes, mostly road. I rarely sell an old bike so i guess i am a bit of a bike junkee. I need to do my 5 postings so I can post pics.

Paul


----------



## HAKUTAMATATA

I sold my bike before for it was too old .But I felt so bad everytime when I think the great bicycling time with "her"I will feel so sorry and cry and miss "her "so much.


----------



## WinWithPanache

21 and from Leicestershire, England. Have been road biking for 1 month now.


----------



## SpeedThrift

*i am a newbie herre*

and just a few more posts * i get to start a thread!


----------



## SpeedThrift

Why the 5 post rule?


----------



## dkstrat

*New to the forum*

Hello everyone... I'm new to the board. I was into cycling a few years ago but got away from it for a little while. Looking to get back into it here very soon.

Keith


----------



## LatifB

Hi all,

As so many above I've just got back into cycling and especially road riding which has become a great obsession. I'm 62 and thought I was in reasonably good shape as I've worked outdoors as a general contractor for many years but cycling quickly set me straight. I got a mountain bike in 1990 and rode for fun but not too often for about 10 years before it started to gather dust and I rarely rode till early this summer when I got the bug to get out and found my old Rockhopper had been stolen. It was a good excuse to get a new bike and I hastily decided a hybrid would be best and got a Trek 8.3DS which is a fine bike. I quickly found that I really only wanted to ride on the road and got a strong bug to get a real road bike. My journey led me to a great deal from one of our fine LBSs on a closeout Specialized Secteur Sram apex which I've been riding a bunch and absolutely loving riding and this bike.No problems with the fit so far and I even got over my fear of clipless, got an spd setup and the transition has been way easier than I expected. 

I'm trying to soak in as much as I can on the various forums and have learned a lot so far and a lot more to go. I'm especially interested in the fitness part of it but don't think I'll go too gung ho, just want to make sure I'm getting the most out of my rides. I already feel so much stronger in such a short time.


----------



## SteveOz1

I guess admitting the problem is the first step towards the cure ..Hi I'm Steve and I have a bicycle problem!! :lol: and I don't want to be cured ! It's been a fun hobby on and off since 2000 - you'd think I'd be thinner by now...I love steel bikes - preferably lugged but own a Ti bike for most of my riding.


----------



## mudfreek

hey guys im new to the road bike world been riding mtbike since 94 so i figured i would give it a try 
i own a 198?? nishiki olimpic 12 i believe it to be an 82 due to the paint color but decals lean more twards 83


----------



## DutchMike

*New*

Hi all,

I'm have been reading this great forum for a while and plan to post something now. I ride for fun in the SF bay area and hope to get fit and maybe (maybe) ride a cat 5. race next year.

Thanks
Michiel


----------



## THE_ROD

Hello all!! 26yo male in Dayton, OH. Got a 2010 Schwinn World Street i got for commuting a couple years back. I am biking MUCH more frequently as of late, so i'm looking into other options.


----------



## ncomina

Hi there, I've been lurking for a while and have now decided to join. I've been riding bikes since I had my first mtb in 1988  Now I ride a Dedacciai Nero Corsa 2007 with Dura-Ace 2007 but I'm thinking about an upgrade to a Scott Foil, what do you think? :thumbsup:


----------



## chingqm

Hi 
Used to race on mtb and road that was during my younger days now just having fun on weekdays.
Manuel from Marietta GA


----------



## bmbrianmack

Just got into cycling and already siked to start rackin' up the miles! Thought id join the forum after learning a lot of helpful info from the vets.


----------



## quinnvk

New Girl!!! Hi All. Never been a biker, but really want to get started. Can anyone advise on a good (cheap) beginner bike? I may not have much to offer now, but I promise to become an avid biker with good tips and input if you don't mind giving me a little start up help! Also, any Denver biking groups looking for new members? Thanks!


----------



## kraegar

Hey all, name is Tony. Used to ride an old trek mountain bike ~1500 miles a year, till I had a bad crash in college. Stopped riding for 15 years or so. Just bought a Trek hybrid at the beginning of June to see if I'd enjoy getting back out and riding. Have put 800 miles on it, and now trading it in on a Felt F6. Feels really good to be back out and riding.


----------



## SteveR1989

Hi, my name is Steve and i am a newb...

I am in the MOD and didn't care much for riding or riders. i found riding when my car broke down and my father in law lent me his bike and i found myself riding to work every morning which was 16 miles, this was only a few months ago. i never realised how relxing and calming it was to ride. i am due to give back the bike to my father in law and am hoping to build my own bike and further more build it to compete in triathlons and other events. I hope i have come to the right place to get some awesome advice from u guys


----------



## gtownridernh

Hey all, 
Just joined today. Looking for some opinions on my Robaix frame. Can't tell if I have a crack of if it's just paint. Need 5 posts to start a new thread though.

Anyone here of any issues with cracks on the seat stays right near the zertz inserts? I thought it was just paint at first, but now I see a similar thing happening on the opposite side.

I'll post a picture when I can start a thread.

thanks


----------



## wayne57

*A newbie*

Hi, I'm a newbie from Midland, Ont.


----------



## Favorit

Hello, my name is Lyle; I used to race in the mid to late '80s, and basically lived for cycling, but for various reasons until about a month ago have been off my road bike for almost 8 years. 

So...I'm baack.


----------



## Canndyman

Olah,.......just another newbie here out of the SF Bay Area, nothing special, keep the line moving......Canndyman.


----------



## timeforanewbike

*Hello!*

I was born into a bike family but never took to it. However, ready to start biking today!!! Cars be gone...


----------



## WannabePBA

*New Member*

Hi All!

Charles from W. Palm Beach, FL here. Relatively new to cycling (started Jan 2011). Hoping to get some good training tips, equipment advice, and maintenance tips from here!

Currently riding a 2011 Specialized Sirrus Hybrid...I think I've outgrown it, and looking for a road bike though!


----------



## therealmrmike

hello all fairly new road bike rider. within the last 6mo.


----------



## oldtrek716

*Relatively New*

Hello, 

My name is Drew and I have been posting on the forums for a little over a month. I ride a steel Trek 716 from 1981, that was my father's road bike before it was handed down to me. In fact, I just completed my first metric this morning on said bike and I enjoyed almost every minute of it...legs cramped at mile 56. I have a modern road bike on order, but the old steel will always be in my stable. I hope your weekend riding has been awesome as well!

Thanks and Cheers, Drew


----------



## mistrpeepers

*Another newbie*

Hi All-

My first post.

I've been "lurking" through the forum for a while and have gained quite a bit of knowledge- thanks very much all. I'm debating on 2 bikes at this point and wondering if i can get everyone's opinion.

It's between the 2012 Felt F6 & 2012 Giant TCR Composite 2.

This will be my first road bike- been riding mountain bikes and looking to make the transition to the road. 

My preference is the felt- i've done my research & road both bikes- I prefer the felt but really curious what everyone's opinion is on quality. Giant makes a great bike (have a Trance right now).

Thanks all!


----------



## everglow

hi buddy
my name is aswin, and... I am a newb.

I just got into cycling over the school vacation and i love it.I am open to any suggestions just message me


----------



## LuckyB

My name is LuckyB, I live in Central Indiana USA, and I ride a bicycle.


----------



## TheMilkMan

Just a guy from Ohio


----------



## Hallbert

New member from Cherry Valley, CA
Really looking forward to learning from other members here on the forum,


----------



## TJay74

Thought I would say hello.

Newbie to road cycling here and already on my second bike in less than 5 months. Loving it so far and hooked. Not sure if my Mountain Bike will even come off of the wall this fall.

Todd


----------



## Frostbite23

Hi everyone! I'm joining the forum here because I will soon be buying a road bike. I currently am a recreational mountain biker with a Giant NRS C2. Unfortunately the trek to find good trails extremely limits my mountain biking time. Hence I have recently decided to get a road bike so I can ride whenever I want. I look forward to getting to know everyone here. Also, I live in the Fort Hood, TX area.


----------



## nordy643

Name's Ben (friends call me Nordy). Started riding last year after I snap-bought a CAAD-10 5. Didn't do as much then, but now I'm getting a healthy 2 or 3 rides in per week building up to the Waves to Wine ride I'm doing in 2 weeks. Also do a good amount of mountain biking that I started to get into this summer so I've been splitting time with that. 

Nordy


----------



## joc1888

hey, newb from scotland here. have cycled recreationally for years...bmx to mountain bike back to bmx (mid life crisis) just recently bought my first road bike...lovin it


----------



## Gonzalez_R

*New to Cycling*

So I am very new to cycling. I bought a walmart road bike. Yea i know (POS) already heard all that bad stuff about walmart bikes. Well it was the only thing I could afford, and it feels 10x better than my dads mountain bike i was taking to the streets with. My LBS told me not to buy walmart bikes, but if I did buy one they would tune it up for me. Which they might need to do. Brakes suck on it haha. Well once I get more money saved up, and know for sure im stuck with this sport I will invest in a good bike. But for now its the walmart bike. 

(Bike is a GMC Denali by the way)


----------



## jperiod

Greetings. Returning to cycling after an 12 year absence for various reasons. I have been working in China for a few months and since I have been here I have rekindled my interest in riding and ride almost every day. Bicycling here is an integral part of the culture. Anyway, when I return to the states in a couple of months I plan to purchase a bike, probably a hybrid ( leaning toward road oriented hybrid). and get back into cycling. 

Jperiod


----------



## Mucor

Hi there.

Newb from Slovenia. Since I bought my colnagoin 2010 I love cycling more and more. Becouse of work I'm doing around 3K a year but lovin' every minute of it. Living near the Alps/Dolomites so looking forward to try and conquest some of the legendary italian passes.

See ya.


----------



## CWulf

*CWulf: 1st post*

Not a newby, just a 60 yo heavy with a new bike looking for answers; kinda predatory use of the forum in the past, I shall endeavor to do better
Thanks:thumbsup:thumbsup:


----------



## "the dude"

*Noob wanting training/winter commute bike*

I'm new to road biking, at least I have never owned a road/cross bike. I have been MTB'ing for years and active on MTBR. I have finally decided that I have to have a trainer (Kurt Kinetic Road Machine) this year so I can stay in shape over the winter not to mention keep my sanity when I can't get out and MTB. Initially I joined hoping to research and get opinions on a training/winter commute bike, I can't decide between a Airborne Delta $750 and a Diamondback Steilacoom RCX bike ($900) or a Motobecane Cross


----------



## Quillback424

Hi,
It sure is helping me. I'm a newbie as well.


----------



## C Miller

*Another newbie to cloud things up*

Just an introduction, 57yr old getting back on the bike. Interests lean toward the retro and vintage side. Gotta go find my stuff now, getting old sucks!


----------



## Quillback424

C Miller: I'm 68 and started two years ago. You are right about getting old.


----------



## vanskater

new here, trying to get the post count up so i can post some threads


----------



## Ireland1916

*Hi*

Posts


----------



## bruno_h2

Hi... My name is Bruno and I live in Sao Paulo, Brazil... I'm new to the forum, but not new to cycling... Hope to get the best advices from everyone for the best things and products in road cycling... :thumbsup:


----------



## Redhead

*New to the forum.*

Hey all. The title says it all. Ive been on and off road bikes for about 10 years and finally decided to stay on them this time. Looking forward to some good converstaions.:thumbsup:


----------



## Stephen Saunders

*Old rider, new to Forum. AND just bought a bike!*

I'm new to the forum but have been riding since I was a lad. I'm 45 now. I took a few breaks, mostly short but the longest and most disconcerting has been since 2000 or so until now. 
When I left cycling shifters on the down tube were the de reguer and carbon was mostly for high end cyclists and pros. Heck, I bought my first aluminum frame in 1992 and was very proud to have it! 
My how things have changed. When I bought my first new bike in 2011 I had to be taught how to shift gears. Crazy for a guy that used to do fifty miles a day and centuries on the weekends. Now I have three bikes in my stable. My old dependable 1992 Schwinn Aluminum 354 ( from back when Schwinn made bikes). I still love it. Took it in for a tune up recently and the tech, (after commenting on the age) said how good a shape it was in. I took more than a few tumbles on it over the years, broke a collar bone, learned how to cross wet railroad tracks on it, and it was for a very long time my best friend. 

After many years off I (and my doctor) decided I need to exercise. I got on my trusty Schwinn and while it was the same, I wasn't. It has a harsh ride. It has an agressive stance. Thin wheels and and unforgiving attitude. I used to love that. At 45 it was killing me. So I went to my LBS (Bike Barn in Houston) and they led me to a 2011 Specialized Secteur Sport that was on sale. I hated the words "relaxed geomety" and the wide tires. It made me feel old and slow. However, I listened to their sage advice and bought the bike. 
I LOVE this bike. It is actually faster than my old Schwinn, more stable and my back does not hurt. After a year I am 30 pounds lighter, more lithe, nimble and ready to fly. 

So.... I just bought a 2012 Specialized Tarmac Comp. I pick it up in two weeks and can't wait. The test drive was phenomonal (light, nimble, responsive) and I look forward to more adventures. I just have to convince my wife that the extra storage space and expense is worth it. She doesn't quite know about the purchase yet.....

Cycling gave me my first freedom from a very bad childhood. It let me explore. It let me push my limits and escape into a better world. Right now, at middle age, my life is pretty good but cycling still makes it better. More horizons to cross, and more curiosity about what is over the next hill. I look forward to being a part of this cycling community. Happy trails to you all. 
Stephen.


----------



## Ireland1916

postage


----------



## Ireland1916

postages


----------



## Ireland1916

postification


----------



## Ireland1916

reached my five post limit woo


----------



## cycleT

Love this forum thanks for all the great information from the cycling community


----------



## Fitter90

*n00b saying hey*

My names Chris, and I am a PHD candidate working on degrees in Aerospace engineering and Political Science ( weird combo I know). I started biking 6 years ago because I was too cheap to buy a parking permit on campus. So instead I used the money to buy my first road bike, and haven't stopped since.

Anyways, I have a question for you all. Currently I ride a Diamondback Podium 1 from 2007. It was my first road bike, and now it has around 10,000 miles on it. It is primarily my commuter bike, but it is also my weekend rider, as having two different bikes is fiscally impractical for me. So the question I find myself asking is should I buy a new bike or upgrade my current one.

My current bike does have a fair amount of sentimental value, and I would be looking to put Shimano 105 or SRAM Rival quality group set on it. In addition while I have it torn apart I would like to have the frame either powder coated or painted, as the current paint is really scratched up from five years of being locked up at bike rakes on campus. Does anyone have any idea how much I would cost to do this? I am by no means against buying used parts. I have already upgraded the wheels and saddle so that is of no concern.
I appreciate any feedback you could give me.


----------



## RubyRoad

Hello,
I am new to the forum and new to cycling.
After my husband bought himself a new MTB, he gave me his old one. I really liked that bike, because it was very light and comfortable, but I was always afraid to use it off road. So a couple of weeks ago I decided to buy my first road bike. I cannot tell how much better it is! I became a cycling addict...
This forum has already been very useful to me, I hope to learn more about cycling.


----------



## Glockout96

Hey.... I am a newwwb lol I am completely ignorant when it comes to bikes haha


----------



## RHud

*Hi I am new*

Hi I am Russel,
I have been riding mtb on and off for about 20 years. I broke my neck about a month ago(not a bad break, just got me thinking) and now look at going to road or cyclocross cycling. Look to buy in 6 months and need of some advice, I have no idea what I am doing when it comes to road or cyclocross. Thanks for all the help in advance.


----------



## craptasticycler

Hi, my name is Scott been MTBing for years and just recently bought a road bike. I'm kind of slow and fat and wear my camelback and MTB shoes&pedals when I ride. Oh and I bought my bike online from amazon of all places, got a DB Podium 2; it's a cool bike but I don't think I'll be taking it off any sweet jumps or anything.

That about sums it up, oh and I'm on strava: http://app.strava.com/athletes/craptasticycler


----------



## Grove

*Newbie*

Been hanging around for awhile. Really like the site. Have a Fuji Gran Fondo that is my exercise and therapy. In the process of pimping it out (wheels, tires, saddle and stuff to make the wife shake her head). Just did the HHH down in Texas in August. Over 13000 cycling on everything you can imagine. It was awesome. Anyway, I do enjoy all the info, knowledge and entertainment. By the way the post office has cycling forever stamps. They are pretty neat.


----------



## ShaunUK

*Hi*

Hi My name is Shaun, I have been riding scince I was 8 years old. I had a serious accident with a truck in 1996 I made a full recovery but it shot my confidence and stopped me from riding untill last year when a group of my friends encouraged me back on to a bike. I have not looked back and I am loving it.


----------



## TheSlug74

Hi guys,
Joined this site not long ago as a means to re-introduce myself to all things cycling. What a great resource this is!
Bit about me....other than surfing I have never really stuck to any sport as an adult, but I am hoping to change that with road riding. Borrowed a Giant TCR1 from mate 2 months ago, and been riding it least 4 times a week (1 or 2 outdoors and 3 to 4 on the indoor trainer). Loving it but unfortunatley with work and young family committments its difficult to do any more.
good progress (I think?). 2 months ago when I started I struggled on a 30 km ride, but now I just did 80km in 2hrs 50min. Not a seasoned riders times I am sure but loved it (after I got over the "I want to throw up" feeling  Now I just need to give up the LUNGBUSTERS and get more oxygen in me!!!
Hoping to be able to contribute as I get better and more learned, but for now I will just sit back and soak up all this awesome info..... 
Need to buy a road bike as I am sure the borrowed one will be requested back soon and I will be shattered!
Great to be here.
Happy riding!!!!!
Anthony


----------



## Staxed

Hello All,

I'm Daniel from Summerville, SC. I'm new to both the forum and to cycling. I've been cycling on a Mountain Bike from Walmart for about a year (not very often), and recently I've really been getting into going further and doing it more often...so I want to start learning more about the sport and progressing up to a road bike.


----------



## curlymaple42

Already posted a bit. Found this site as i needed to figure out why my feet were falling asleep. Cheap pedals i think was the problem. Replaced the bearings on my old heavier spd's first generation, and they seem to be better. Going for a longer ride today and see. 

I am a mainer. Been riding since 1991 off and on recreationally and competitively back in college. Had cancer, skin, treatment last year so in my midlife crisis, decided to get back into road biking. Bought a Motobecane super strada. Love it. Wish i could have bought local, but funds limited and wanted to get slightly better components than i was finding around here. 

Anyways, i an BACK on the roads and happy!


----------



## Lick Skillet

Hi Everybody - 
Bite Me!


----------



## GOCOUGS2002

Jason here from Colorado Springs by way of Washington State. Love cycling and just recently started back up... Look forward to learning from you all.


----------



## DarrylS

*Newb*

Darryl here, from Oskaloosa, IA. I'm 55 years young and still riding.:blush2: My new ride is a 10 speed Panasonic Sport 500.


----------



## benqbeiza

Hello, I'm Ben.


----------



## rocket19

*Introducing*

Hi everybody,
I'm Mirco from Switzerland.
I registered here today since I decided to build/modify an old racing cycle to a city commuter and I know I will have questions.
My previous bike got stolen from the bike stand at my working place (it was properly locked)
So sure i'll see you around here:thumbsup:

Cheers
Mirco


----------



## jazzkrow

*Newbie from Portland*

Hi, new to the forum-but not to cycling as I have been riding since the 70s.
I now have 3 bikes-Klein Performance (around 15 years old), a 2010 Catrike Expedition performance tadpole trike, and a Jamis Coda Sport hybrid.
Due to curiousity and talking to titanium road bike owners, I just posted in wanted section for an older titanium road bike-Merlin, Moots, or Litespeed or other quality brand. Wonder if I'll have any luck with my budget-under $1000 for an older model-titanium main tubes and carbon fork.
My riding is limited to 20 miles to metric centuries after a heart surgery 7 years ago.
I have always wanted a "faster" bike for day rides.
If anyone can help me find a quality titanium road bike within my price range (I'll trying to figure a way out to retire and $ funds are somewhat limited, please let me know.
Just did a 55 mile ride today with my Klein so the old motor still has a few miles on it.
(I'd like to find a triple crank or compact double)
I'm checking everywhere-we'll see what turns up. Hesitant to buy from out of area person as I'd like a test ride.
LOOKING FOR 53-54 CM SIZE
Thanks! :thumbsup: Jeff


----------



## TehYoyo

Hey everyone.

I'm Zach. I'm new here, trying to get into cycling.


----------



## Slugger otoole

*Getting started*

Hi folks, I am looking to get into road cycling and have been offered a K lite road bike. I understand they are made in Ireland & wondered if any1 has an opinion on them.


----------



## rbelleza

Hi all, I'm RC and I just started with road riding...I got into mtb about three years ago (really enjoy that) and was introduced to silver comet (ga) as a way to get my kids interested in riding their bikes more. I saw way too many cool looking bikes and all of a sudden I went shopping. I only ride on weekends so I'm just getting my butt (literally) in shape.


----------



## 13MWZ

Hey yall, sorry I did not post here first.

After a series of misfortunes in life I revisited my favorite thing when I was a kid....my bike. I dug out my junky el cheepo mountain bike and started riding again. Road cycling is more my style so I'm trying to get a hold of a road bike to perssue this "thing" that has, in all honesty, helped me to live again and be happy.

So I'm here to try and learn as much as I can and keep my enthsusiasm up by yalls stories and advise.

Have a good one.


----------



## curlymaple42

13MWZ said:


> Hey yall, sorry I did not post here first.
> 
> After a series of misfortunes in life I revisited my favorite thing when I was a kid....my bike. I dug out my junky el cheepo mountain bike and started riding again. Road cycling is more my style so I'm trying to get a hold of a road bike to perssue this "thing" that has, in all honesty, helped me to live again and be happy.
> 
> So I'm here to try and learn as much as I can and keep my enthsusiasm up by yalls stories and advise.
> 
> Have a good one.


I hear ya. Glad you are back into it.


----------



## RunnerinLV

OK, so I'll nOOb up.
First road bike purchased a month ago. Went with 2012 Specialized Allez, no upgrades that I've done, unless the LBS branded bottle carrier counts.
Distance road and trail runner, for about 5 years now, having completed a couple of marathons, some half-marathons, and various other distances. 
Wanted to get a bike because they always looked cool going by when I run, although I have a bone to pick with most riders....wave at the runners coming at you,...they aren't the ones coasting down the hill. 

Mainly got a bike to have another option for endurance training without the impact. Maybe someday try my ol' body at a triathlon


----------



## bestmountainbike2013

Hello ! My name is Kim.
Happy to be your family here.

Regards,
Kim


----------



## dmick002

*I'm new!*

Hello everyone. I'm just getting starting in cycling and I'm looking for some help. I've been thinking of build a bike but I'm not sure where to start and/or how much it might cost. Any suggestions, information, etc. would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## maxfrm

Well welcome to RBR 13MWZ, Keep your head up, Life is a Journey plus if you don't you will end up wrecking at some point.


----------



## hakkicat

Hi! I`ve been riding Bmx since the age of 10. Now I ride mtb and road and do about 5 races a year. I ride different brands like Felt, Cervelo, Pinarello eps, Bmc and Merida.


----------



## CBS78

Hi! I'm a fairly new road bike rider. Bought my first road bike (specialized allez) in June. I have been riding recumbents for 3 years. 

Currently have 4500 miles on the road for this year.


----------



## kamikazeDad

Looks like I need to get my post count up to start a post, so ...

I am just getting back into cycling after a few years off to start a family. I use to race up to 100 times a year at the local level and I want to get back to where I race far less, but have the same fitness level. So I am mostly here to review others ideas of training and balancing family with cycling.

I race mostly flat and short stuff on the velodrome or road. Anything with the smallest rise tends to send me off the back, but I tend to be a bit out of shape and overweight, so that doesn't help. I tend to use tactics and patience to overcome poor fitness, but that doesn't help all the time. Hoping to fix that soon.

Hopefully I will stick around as it looks like some here have some pretty good input.

Jamie
Oregon, USA


----------



## BigE84

Hi! My name is Eric and I live in Central Pa.

I found mountain biking again last year but have had a hard time getting in time with a family. So I bought my first road bike this past June, a Giant Defy 5. Something simple to get started. With the time constraints I started commuting to work on my bike which has been awesome, and it is helping me lose weight!

I look forward to seeing what all the forums have to offer.


----------



## qwertasdfg24

Hi all, i'm new to this forum, i've been riding since 1990, started with a crappy $55 road bike bought from a garage sale, then worked my way up to brand new K-mart $100 road bike! and never looked back!


----------



## robocp01

*New to forum*

New to forum, ex runner turned to cycling around 10 years ago. Live in Charlottesville, and looking to purchase another bike soon. I have been seriously looking at the new 2013 Fuji Gran Fondo 1.5.


----------



## MuddMan

Just joined recently, not a huge rider, but enjoy the quiet country roads. Mainly into mtb in Western CO.


----------



## TxBornCaliLivn

Hi, y'all...newbie living in California, but originally from the GREAT state of Texas!  I just got my first road bike a couple months ago and I'm loving it! I joined this forum because I know I can learn a lot from more seasoned riders.


----------



## jesseroberge

*stupid post count *

hi i'm jesse and i'm upping my STUPID post count !!


----------



## leicaman1977

Hi all. I'm new to this forum. I'm and Englishman living in Japan. I ride a Specialized Langster but am waiting for my new Tarmac Elite 2013 to be delivered any day soon.


----------



## Jeepin_Lawyer

New here. Lurking around trying to learn a few things. Just got a Giant Defy 3. Wanting to work riding in with my running.


----------



## hrvatskaTC

*Hello from Oregon*

Hello! I'm Dan,28, school counselor. I just moved from Pennsylvania to the pacific northwest, Portland aka bicycle haven (seems like everyone bikes EVERYWHERE). I'm trying to figure out the area, find a road bike, and make some friends!!


----------



## xiaoxiaos

I am a stay-home-dad, and biking with my kid is my favorite activity right now, otherwise I am pretty bored. I like (anti-)religious humor, off road sports, heavy metal, target shooting, and cooking. I drove diesel trucks for 5 years so I am glad to be back home a lot and on bikes. What a crappy job.


----------



## curlymaple42

I did a lot of hiking when i stayed home with my daughter that first year of her life! It does get boring sometimes. Stay strong my friend and keep riding! I will pray for your good health, strong legs and lungs, and that your children will grow up to love heavy metal and cycling like you! My girl likes Rammstein and Megadeth, so we are getting there! On a side note, Dave Mustaine is a strong Christian. Hey, you brought up the religious thing, so figured i would add that.


----------



## ulu

I'm Ulu, and I just got into road biking after 30 years of running. I just bought a Felt z85 and I love it. Because of wear and tare, I'm using biking to do less running. I use the running to train for surfing and mountaineering, so hopefully the road biking will help in this regard.


----------



## Owl Thomas

*Newbie checking in*

Hello all! 

Just joined the forum, and am introducing myself.

I'm a 40-something former LBS mechanic/salesman, reentering the wonderful world of road biking after a way-too-long hiatus.


----------



## fadetoblack6902

Hey, I'm Justin. Currently residing in Logan, Utah. I run a used and vintage bike shop called Bike Recyclery.


----------



## mrweeje

*New Bike*

I am looking for a new bike looking for a cross or road for around $500 can anyone tell me what the best deal for the money is and also please tell me what sites i can buy the bike you recommend at.


----------



## Tigrlady

I am a newb to the forum. I have only had a road bike since August last year and have put more than 4K miles on it. I started off with imo a great bike and spent way more than I intended :thumbsup::biggrin5:. I have not been sorry for a moment. I will be riding my 3rd Century in October and will be riding the ALC next year (545 miles 7 days) and regularly ride 3-4 days a week. I am looking to buy another bike for the long distance and bumpy rides I will be doing. My Trek Madone 5.2 WSD is not as forgiving on this old body as I would like.


----------



## mrweeje

That seems to be a great bike but much more than than i was planning to spend (not to mention having to explain my $2000 bike purchase to my wife!) Do you know of anything around $500


----------



## wanderx

Hi all, I hope to gain insight about road bikes & there is a lot of info here.


----------



## gsjulich

Hi, I'm a noob...


----------



## Cartoscro

Will be purchasing my first road bike within the next couple weeks. Looking forward to it.


----------



## scavind

Hi, my name is Chris. I'm 17, Light mountain biker and recreational rider, all on one bike. Have had the same bike for about 6 years, i ride a lot more than I used to and I enjoy it very much. Don't know why I didn't start earlier.


----------



## ady7even

Hello I am new to the world of biking ,actually i have not had a bike since I was a kid and now I'm 31. Recently I have come to the conclusion that i needed a bike to exercise more,get out more and stay in shape.I used to love watching Tour de France when I was living in Europe so i decided to buy a road bike.As my budget is limited I wanted to buy a bike from bikesdirect since i realized I could get more bike for the money and was thinking at windsor fens witch is on sale for 699 and has better components and the 2012 GT gtr series 4 witch is 599 .As a shape and aesthetics I like better the gtr.Any advice and opinions are greatly appreciated.If I made any mistakes excuse me , English is my second language.Thank you hope to learn a lot of new things from here.


----------



## Slow Rider

I bought Giant carbon Defy about six months ago and began riding. I average about 150 miles per week. I have now completed two metric centuries and just recently a full century. I mainly began riding to get in better shape. I have mainly used this forum to search for topics of interest but will probably also post some questions as well.


----------



## Used2Run

Hello,

I'm Brian and am new to cycling. As my username says, I used to run. I was hitting 70+ miles/week running and then cut my shin and had to take a few days off. I hopped on the Jamis Quest I bought in the fall when running wasn't going well and three weeks later I'm trying to figure out how much I can run and ride before killing myself! I hope that's a lot as I'm only 23.


----------



## wthunt11

*The name is Will!*

I am very new to the sport. Actually just purchased my trek 1.1 last week. Loving the sport so far and loving the site. Only thing I cant seem to understand is how to make my "saddle" comfortable. I have tried many and left the store today actually after buying a Bontrager inForm Evoke R saddle and it doesnt really feel all that better either... Any suggestions?!


----------



## jknwxhcx

*http://christiubousoldes.webnode.fr/ apcja*

<a href="beats-by-dre8 webnode fr/">Casque Dr Dre</a> IzUrCuHbeats-by-dre8 webnode fr/]beats by dre detox EwVxJc beats-by-dre8 webnode fr/ <a href="christianlouboutinpas-cher webnode fr/">chaussures louboutin soldes</a> DzVaOvIchristianlouboutinpas-cher webnode fr/]christian louboutin france WsOpAn christianlouboutinpas-cher webnode fr/ <a href="beats-by-dre-pas-cher8 webnode fr/">monster beats</a> LcHzHvSbeats-by-dre-pas-cher8 webnode fr/]beats by dre detox VsYjVs beats-by-dre-pas-cher8 webnode fr/ <a href="christianlouboutinhomme2 webnode fr/">christian louboutin chaussures</a> JfEnQtMchristianlouboutinhomme2 webnode fr/]christian louboutin pas cher DtMoFe christianlouboutinhomme2 webnode fr/ <a href="beats-by-dre-studio0 webnode fr/">Casque Dr Dre</a> WpXeBxQbeats-by-dre-studio0 webnode fr/]casque monster beats TzKzPk beats-by-dre-studio0 webnode fr/


----------



## PTSTORK53

Not sure if I'm posting this right spot or not, but here it goes.. I am riding a 2011 Specialized Secteur Elite Apex Compact and would like to upgrade the wheels and rims. I'm a Class B rider and do most my of my cycling on somewhat hilly terrain with moderate grades and a few steep grades up to 16%. Usually ride between 30-50 miles per outing. I weigh in at 185lbs spread out over a 6'4" frame. I'm not looking to break the bank here, just want to get lighter and more efficient. Could I switch to 23cm tires and a set of rims that would go nice with this bike? Would $400 be enough?


----------



## gmillwater

*Hello to all members*

Im Gary. Raced armature in the late '70s in the North East including Atlantic City and the infamous Tour of Sommerville.. Rode for fun in the mid to late '90s. And at 52, I'm now riding for fun and health. This time however, I'm planning to stay in it as long as I can still pedal. Starting next month, my riding partner and I will be doing 25 mile challenge rides, metric centuries, and charity rides.


----------



## Schell19

Hello everyone. I'm somewhat of a veteran roadie, but new to the bike forum scene. I began folowing the TDF back in the mid 90's and purchased my first road bike (Al cannondale with 105) when I graduated high school I'm 2001. I got into riding pretty heavily when I got to college and dropped nearly 40lbs from my varsity soccer frame - I was a 6'1" 205lb defender. 

Within the first 6 months of serious riding, I upgraded to a '99 Colnago Dream that I purchased before the race season my freshman year. I raced collegiate and Cat 4 for a couple years in my youth. I was primarily a flat lander and crit rider - but then again, who isn't when they're 20 years old.

I have ridden sporadically and had some pretty good form in 2009. Between my more mature physiology and the absolute lack of flats in the vicinity of my house, I transitioned to a climber.. At the beginning of 2012 I got back on the bike for general fitness, but realized that my former race mentality prevents me from ridin slow. At the start of May, I did an informal century with some work folks that had 10k ft of climbing. I began showing up to group rides again, and have enjoyed better form than when I was racing 10 years ago - although admittedly I've lost some watts in the sprint since then. 

Still riding the Dream, but will be upgrading to my first modern carbon bike in the next 6 weeks or so. I'm hoping to stay motivated and consolidate some of this form through the winter and see what happens next year. Maybe even try out a couple of road races. I'm pretty risk adverse these days - so my crit days may be behind me, but who knows...

Cheers.


----------



## redvving19

I have been riding for 2 years and just got a new Tarmac, average around 6-8hrs a week riding


----------



## zak_neutron

*Hi*

New to the forums. Just getting into road cycling a bit more serious. hope to get lots of good advice. thanks


----------



## SmileAgainKimmy

Hello everyone! My name’s Kimmy and I live in California. I discovered cycling when I was in rehab after I got in an accident and I fell in love with it. My bike became my best friend. Now I follow a lot of pro races and learn a lot about cycling, especially European pro cycling. I also have a neighbor who has an impressive collection of cycling videos and knows everything about European pro cycling. Looking forward to share and learn.

Kimmy


----------



## OhioCruiser

*trying to get back into cycling*

Growing up and through high school, my family would go bike riding at least every week or so. My Dad and I put together my last bike in 1987, which I kept and rode until late 2003. I've been without a bike since then. Now that my kids are learning to bike ride, I realized that I need a bike to be able to go on family bike rides.


----------



## TerminatorX91

How many Kardashians can you bench?


----------



## irakli

Hi,
I,m was firefighter some time ago,now I,m safety advisor.
I,m from Georgia (not USA)
I have Cube cyclcross bike and want to build anothe road bike Giant.


----------



## levelred

I landed here, looking up reviews of the FM028 (chinese carbon). I've been riding a hybrid for a bit, and I realized that I wanted more. So looking to build a bike soon. I really just want to do century rides... I don't know why...


----------



## PolarBearB4

*New one here*

I'm new to this biking thing. I went very cheap, with a GMC Denali from walmart. Decided I loved biking so I bought some shoes/cleats/pedals (things that are transferable) so I can't wait to upgrade. 

I'm going to race the Drops to Hops next weekend and the Great River Ride in Mass. 

I'd love to get a mountain bike as well, that looks just awesome too.


----------



## NateDieselF4i

Hello everyone! 

I'm Nate - live in Washington DC. I'm 28 picked up my first bike about 3 weeks ago. 

Wanted to increase my cardiovascular fitness and wanted something a little more joint / feet friendly than running. 

I'm into motorcycle riding and participate in track days - which is what initially caused my interest in road bicycles. 

I have about 200 miles give or take on my bike so far and have been doing 24 miles with 1800ft elevation once a week since getting the bike. She's a 2012 Supersix 105. Got a good deal due to new model year.


----------



## Drum4life89

*Need some help*

Hi, my name is Matt and I am a drummer , been playing for 15+years. I am on here because I recently started biking a lot and absolutely love it. I currently own a Shogun road bike, chromoly 200 double butted. My chain ring screws have fallen off due to the biking a lot and being that the bike is so old and was in a shed for 15 years. I am aware that I can screw them back in...but they are gone. I would just like to know where I can purchase these very specific screws. Does anyone know of a store in the San Fernando valley ( LA ) that I can purchase these at? or a reliable website would be ok too.


----------



## megazzorro

*one question.thanks)*

Hello


----------



## andorany

hello, 

I'm fairly new to the cycling world and have seem to made every mistake when purchasing and riding a rookie can make. I've purchased a cheap department store road bike that is too big, and didn't bring any way to fix a flat with me (Thank goodness the wife is a great rescurer) . But now my issue is I'm not sure what size of tire to purchase for a replacement. Its a Schwinn Phocus 700 26C. I'm basically in the boonies with no local bike store sadly. These sizes seem quite confusing!

Also I'm Practing for a 10 mile Bike race that is coming up, as of now 10 Miles is fairly easy. I seem to be getting just about 40 mins (fairly flat surface, min wind) Am I going to make a fool out of my self out there? From the sounds of it this is a "beginner" race.

Thanks again for all the help!


----------



## phil503

Hi I'm Phil

Ive been road cycling for a year, training to do my first race next year.

I have so many questions so I'm gonna go and start asking!


----------



## Big Picture

Hello all, Anthony from Arizona here. This is my first post but have been reading and learning a lot from many on here. I got into cycling earlier this year when I decided to find another form of exercise in addition to weightlifting. I was a competitive bodybuilder a few years back and have been lifting weights for 25 years so I am in shape but needed something less harsh on my body.

Well, now I am obsessed and I blame you all! I am currently riding a new GT GTR Series 5 and find it to be a nice entry level bike. I also have a 1983 Fuji Grand Tourer that I restored earlier this year and have had fun with that as well. I am looking forward to learning as much as I can and excelling in this sport.


----------



## michfan

Hello - Matt from Iowa. Researching my first road bike purchase


----------



## RadioFlyer66

Hey everyone! 

First post here (yay!). I was a XC racer about 12 years ago, and haven't done much since. But I've been trying to get more into road cycling in the last few months, and have been learning a lot thanks to this site! Thanks for that! Looking forward to learning more!

Cheers,
James


----------



## bobleeswagger

*New dude*

New. Rode a bike as a kid a lot, now I'm trying to get into road biking. Have an old mtb that I'm using for around town stuff, bike trail (20 mi. to complete the circuit), etc. Want to get into a RB in a big way, but haven't been able to swing it. Probably looking to get into a RB in springtime. I'm here looking for help with fixing up my old bike, and recommendations about what kind of bike to get when I'm ready/able to pull the trigger.

Have a soft spot for the Bianchi Via Nirone 7, but I don't want to go get a bike because it's what I think I want.


----------



## Dave Cutter

I am grumpy old guy not new (in any way). I bicycle for the fun of it.... but I know I also benefit from the exercise. I log a couple thousand miles a year.


----------



## Zack240

Hi everyone,
I am a newbie and hope everyone will be fine.
My name is Zack and I'm a businessman . Music, bodybuilding and pets are my love.
Rather they are my passion.
Hope for a nice time.


----------



## yiannis99

Hi, I'm John, 

Nice to be here and read all of you. I ride for recreation and I have a Cervelo S1 with 50mm carbon Planet-X wheels. It's my 6th bike, so I really must like cycling! 

Safe riding!

John


----------



## justoracle

Hello from chula vista ca in san diego county. New to cycling, looking to learn to be a better rider, thanks for letting me join the forum. :thumbsup:


----------



## gnxuser

Hello from Bear DE. I have been riding mountain bikes (single speeds) for a while. Recently I began doing long distance riding and decided that I needed something faster than my single speed mountain bike on slicks. Well I ended up with this with Serotta Legend SE (lightly used) from ebay. Beautiful bike that I can't wait to put some miles on, even if it has gears!:thumbsup:


----------



## TheFunkyMonkey

Hello all, Mike from SC here. I've been lurking here for a bit to get up to speed on what's going on in the world of cycling. Not new but returning!  I grew up racing BMX and then got heavily involved in MTB. Then I got distracted with my career and constant travel so I sort of lost touch with cycling -- and my overall health. I then bought a Felt F4 frame and built it up about 5 years ago. I got bored road riding really quickly as I didn't have anyone to ride with. So I sold it and went back to my bad ways...

I recently had knee surgery and and am rehabbing on my own now. I swim a few times a week and recently picked up a lightly used bike to get me back into cycling. I don't plan on racing but look forward to doing group rides once I feel like my fitness is at a point to do so. I'm really enjoying being back on a bike and getting my fitness in order!

Anyhow, I picked up a 2012 Volagi Luscio Rival on FleaBay for a really good deal. I really like the disc brakes and the bike overall is great thus far. I'll have to post a pic at a later time since I don't have 10 posts yet...


----------



## ulu

I'm new to cycling and looking to get into triathlons since I also surf, swim and run a lot. I just bought a new Felt Z85 for $899 and I love it.(trying to get 5 quick posts in so that I can start a thread on an important question I want info on). Hi everyone!


----------



## Manofkent

*Newbie needs advice*

Hello all
this newbie to forums needs some advice please. Having returned to cycling after an 8 year break i decided to buy a Cannondale supersix evo. The bike is a beautiful carbon framed wonder and brand new. If i pick up the bike and hold the front forks there appears to be a fair bit of play there i.e the forks can move forward and backward when stationary on the ground which seems too much for my liking. Can any one advise me please the bike has not had its first service yet and is only been in my possession 2 weeks and has done approx 40 miles thus far?


----------



## pmorris

*Triathlete that's getting into Cycling*

Hi guys,

I'm new to the forum. I've been competing in triathlons for the past 7 years and looking at getting into cycling events. Cycling hasn't been my strongest of the three sports so I'm also looking at improving it. Looking forward to learning from you guys.

pmorris


----------



## digita6

*newbie to the forum*

I've been lurking here and reading posts for a while. I was a triathlete and avid rider back in my college years, and I'm just recently back on the bike after an 85 lb weight loss (to 165 lb now). I hadn't realized what I was missing. I've found a lot of helpful advice and information here through lurking (and google). Looking forward to contributing. :thumbsup:


----------



## Pelotonrider

*Intro*

Hello everyone, I'm a newbe too. I'm 55 I started riding with any kind of seriousness about three years ago, and along the way I dropped 48 lbs. and feel as good as I ever have. I logged 800 miles in 2010 and have managed to keep it off so far. My riding increased to 2060 mile in 2011, and currently I am at 1900 and on my way to 3000 this year.This year will mark my second Dempsey challenge the century, and in September I did the Loon echo trek, the toughest century in Maine, and felt great after. I currently ride a Schwinn Peloton carbon frame with 105 components 50/34 front and 11-23 cog


----------



## 2spokesloose

*1st year down.*

Hello all!

I am 46 year old small business owner. I aparrently didnt already have enough on my plate so decided to take up road biking. This was my first year on the bike with a goal. That goal was to get my cycling fitness back and to learn as much as possible. Wow! I had no idea how hard both of those two goals were going to be to atain. I truly questioned my ability to get into top fitness at my age but I have been encouraged by some personal peeks I expierenced this year and getting my but kicked by guys 60 yrs old+! What a great sport ! I hope to sponge knoladadge from those who have forged the way before me. I rode my first cat 5 race this weekend with poor results and question where I go from here.


----------



## RickNV

newbie - two rides , two flat tires- getting the hang of changing tubes- been riding mountain bike on street- I figure if I can do that Im getting a better work out. Goat-heads keeping me busy.


----------



## echi

Hello! I've been visiting the site for a few months, soaking up the information- loving it, decided to "sign up." I've been riding road for 1.5 years now, mountain biking for 3 years. Living in Boulder CO and commute by bicycle here. Great city for cycling! 

Thanks!


----------



## Magnetic K

*Newbie from the Connecticut Hills, USA*

Totally new to biking. Had to overcome my fear of competing with automobiles on the hills of Connecticut. Have seen too many head injuries from biking accidents. However, turned 51 years of age, find exercise boring, but needed to get into a good fitness regimen to prepare for the future golden year. So, bit the bullet, and bought a comfort road bike. Pure meditation and solitude on the road. Now, I understand the Zen of biking! :thumbsup:

View attachment 265608


View attachment 265609


View attachment 265610


Took a ride today to the Cannondale train station and Cannondale Village in Wilton Connecticut, the namesake of Cannondale Bicycle. Pictures from my cellphone.

2012 Cannondale Carbon Synapse 5 105


----------



## blkpag1

Hello all. I have been riding now for about a month.


----------



## RoadFan

New in the forums, but gradually getting back into regular cycling since 2008; on and off, but I'm too heavy to continue like this, trying to get into my ideal weight and stay there.

Cycling is definitely my best option and my Fuji SL 3.0 should help me doing this. The forums seem great, thanks for all the advice.


----------



## Dfrensdorff

Hello all.....I am a 52 year old retired teacher who now helps my wife take care of her 240 acre alfalfa ranch, located in the Carson Valley approx. 15 miles east od Lake Tahoe. I have been riding both mtb and road for 30 years... A recent back surgery has gotten me back into the road scene seriously again. I ride a 2006 Lemond Alp d' Huez with 105/Ultegra. BUT I am in the process of building a Bianchi Freccia Celeste w/ SRAM Force. (Will upgrade to some Red as I go). Joined this site as I am always looking for advice in many different areas.

Don


----------



## maxfrm

You train more you become faster. There is no poor results, either you finish or sometimes we do not. We learn from each experience. You just stay focused. You had enough guts to actually race after it sounds like not a very long time riding either. Many people don't so don't be so hard on yourself. It takes years to build up to excel. I am guessing you did not become a business owner over night. It probably took some time, now you have a healthy sport that also will take some. Work at it & good luck!


----------



## delje08

totally noob to road cycling. Since i dont exercise and if i do, biking would be the only thing i would like to do. I picked up a used 2012 Speciacialized Roubaix Pro for a great price. I know, for my first bike its a bit much. But i am the type of guy that would eventually upgrade things. So might as well get something where i dont have to do much. So far I love it. Been riding for a couple of weeks now. My name is Jerry from Northern CA and Im addicted to riding.


----------



## irakli

Well done.
I,m 51 years old.I Have CUBE and GIANT bikes

George


----------



## Geedee

RickNV said:


> newbie - two rides , two flat tires- getting the hang of changing tubes- been riding mountain bike on street- I figure if I can do that Im getting a better work out. Goat-heads keeping me busy.


I feel your pain.. however I can fix a flat quick.. tire liners.. works for me..


----------



## lpeque

Hi everyone! About a year ago started mountain biking, got the bug and now I'm shopping/researching for my first road bike! Hopefully soon I'll be posting pics of something, just don't know what yet!


----------



## noyade233

Just got back into cycling after a 17 year hiatus and cant get enough. Started off with a 1k max new bike spending limit and ended up going over for for a CAAD10 105 but don't regret it!


----------



## Qkeys

*25years later.......*

back in the sadle, 

Just bought used 19" Rockhopper FS Comp A1, New rear tube, a little elbow grease was on it that night..

Paid $125 found on CL any idea on year??? Did i get ripped off or not? not sure.. but mechanically in great shape.

Still have my 1987 Lotus Challenger still in great shape....25" frame 27" tires...


----------



## Qkeys

back in the sadle, 

Just bought used 19" Rockhopper FS Comp A1, New rear tube, a little elbow grease was on it that night..

Paid $125 found on CL any idea on year??? Did i get ripped off or not? not sure.. but mechanically in great shape.

Still have my 1987 Lotus Challenger still in great shape....25" frame 27" tires...


----------



## Qkeys

*20+ years later*

back in the sadle, 

Just bought used 19" Rockhopper FS Comp A1, New rear tube, a little elbow grease was on it that night..

Paid $125 found on CL any idea on year??? Did i get ripped off or not? not sure.. but mechanically in great shape.

Still have my 1987 Lotus Challenger still in great shape....25" frame 27" tires...


----------



## Sterba

*Nitto Tallux*

Hi,

I am about to buy a Nitto Tallux 70mm stem. Is Rivendell really the only supplier of this item in North America?


----------



## nightdance

Getting more into biking. I have a cracked 2008 CAAD9, so I want to strip its parts to install on another bike. Looking to buy used. Would a CAAD10 or a System Six frameset and fork be fully compatible with the CAAD9 parts? Which do you recommend for casual riding and bike events? No racing.

Thanks.


----------



## dvcarr

*First post.*

Hi all- been following this forum for quite a while but have not had the opportunity to post, so this is my first one. Thanks for the great site, I've learned much. I have a Merchx Team SC and a Colango C50. Love both bikes but I may upgrade my C50. Enjoy


----------



## rcc24

Newbie, been riding since the summer started riding my mountain bike on the road, that sucked. Bought a used road bike and have been putting on about 80 or so miles a week. Its been great and having a blast.


----------



## Rocky_Road

I'm lookin to get into road biking, but there are so many options!


----------



## kimare

Norwegian mtn biker, looking to start roadbiking.


----------



## [email protected]

*Looking to switch to a triple*

I just bought a synapse carbon 3 and looking to switch crankset to a triple from a double. Currently has the following: Crankset FSA SL-K Light Carbon, BB30, 50/34 or Bottom Bracket FSA BB30 Front Derailleur Shimano Ultegra 6700 braze-on Rear Derailleur Shimano Ultegra 6700 Shifters Shimano Ultegra 6700 Chain Shimano 105

The only thing I can find to switch to is the Shimano Ultegra 6703 Silver Triple 10sp Chainset. If that is true, do I need to purchase anything else or just the chain set?


----------



## Theodore

New here, just starting to like road cycling after being on a mountain bike for years! Raced here and there when I was in high school, nothing of not and not too seriously, just always liked to ride. Drifted in and out of the sport over the years, 31 now and getting back into the swing of things. Started racking up the milage on my mtb this summer, did my first 50mile ride, then my first metric century. 

Borrowed a friends road bike for another metric centtury and think I've caught a new bug! Been on here a lot lately lurking and learning, toying with building up a chinese carbon frame. Great site, looking forward to getting involved here, good forums are great time holes.  Also recently started running and am toying with trying a half ironman next June, so I figured a road bike MIGHT be handy for that...


----------



## shoot summ

Picked up a used Diamond Back mountain bike in June as a way to change up my exercise routine. Quickly got addicted to the calorie burn of cycling. Within a month I had moved on to a better hybrid bike(Specialized Sirrus) and was convinced flat bars ruled. Started doing longer rides, 30-40 miles and decided to look at road bikes. I buy all of my bikes used so far and try to find deals, found a 2005 Trek 5000, and have ditched flat bars forever. My wife came along alot slower, just got her a Specialized Allez and she is doing great. We knock out a 25 mile ride several times a week, looking forward to getting her on a 50 miler.


----------



## ss00scott

Hey I'm Stephen

I'm a college student, and I'm currently working on building a road bike from the frame up. I use my current bike (not a road bike) to get around campus and exercise.


----------



## Majorca

New to RBR old to cycling - started racing in the early 80s. Now my kids are racing so I quess I will be racing with the old farts soon.


----------



## 2slow4u

Magnetic K said:


> Totally new to biking. Had to overcome my fear of competing with automobiles on the hills of Connecticut. Have seen too many head injuries from biking accidents. However, turned 51 years of age, find exercise boring, but needed to get into a good fitness regimen to prepare for the future golden year. So, bit the bullet, and bought a comfort road bike. Pure meditation and solitude on the road. Now, I understand the Zen of biking! :thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 265608
> 
> 
> View attachment 265609
> 
> 
> View attachment 265610
> 
> 
> Took a ride today to the Cannondale train station and Cannondale Village in Wilton Connecticut, the namesake of Cannondale Bicycle. Pictures from my cellphone.
> 
> 2012 Cannondale Carbon Synapse 5 105


thats a nice bike i bought the same bike 1 month ago but alloy 105 its an amazing ride.


----------



## Canada17

*Hello from BC!*

Hi everyone. I am a mountain bike convert. I have been riding since about 1993 but had resisted the lure of the road until now. I have a leg injury thta makes running next to impossible, so that combined with a wife who doesn't like to ride on the dirt led to a road bike purchase. I am really enjoying it and am working on being properly socialized! Thanks for all the info and tips!


----------



## geezer153

*Life's good*

Hi,I've been into MTB for a long time, however 'roadie' friends convinced me that I needed a road bike to add to my collection. So now I have 4 bikes, including a Giant Defy Advanced. 

Retired, so nothing to do but ride and go trekking. Life's Good.


----------



## tanman76

*Road biking newbie and looking for some advice to buy a bike*

Hello bikers

I am a recreational biker and was using my MTB to do some 50 miles every week on paved trails and camping trails. Thought to move on to a road bike and ride atleast 100 miles every week alone and in group rides.

Found a 2010 CAAD9-5 sparingly used bike in craigslist below $1000 and a 2012 specialized Comp Apex for 1200 in LBS

Any advice which one should I buy?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Jcross11

*Hi*

Hi, I am a newbie here. I am switching gears from mountain to road. I am not switching gears so to speak, because I ride single speed. Hi everyone.


----------



## DoodleGirl

*noooobie*

Hi, I'm a Newbie. I'm getting back into cycling after many years away. I'm trying to find a good starter bike for around $800. Being considered now: Specialized Allez & Dolce. Motobecane Vent Noir. Any advice would be welcomed!!


----------



## danortiz

*New Bike*

Hi! I a little bit confused so I need your help.

I found a good deal

2012 Cervelo S2 Rival Road Bike 2,400

And there are this two other options:

2013 Cervelo S2 105 Road Bike 2, 800
2012 Cervelo S5 Rival Road Bike 3,300

What would you do?

And other question, do you find really important to test ride?
I will like to buy it now but that will be without a test ride, if not, I will have to wait for two months.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## heykoolaid3

*New Road Biker!*

After 20+ years of Mountain biking, I snagged a Specialized Roubaix to ride the paved world!!


----------



## buzzbuggy

*Insomnia Led Me Here*

Middle of the night and thinking about the bike my dad has in his garage...my sister's 1969 Buzz Buggy bike from Western Auto. It's in mint condition and I can't find one for sale anywhere online. All I can find is an ad for customer's to win it...it has a banana seat, "billy goat" handle bars, and the wheels are two different sizes. I was looking for a possible value. I can't find anything out there. Any suggestions?


----------



## freeheeler1690

Newbie

No bikes yet for me and the wife, looking for help in deciding which models to go for


----------



## trinite

*Bike Purchase Help*

I am looking for a new bike and am between several options. I would like to spend no more then $4000 all in if possible. Most of my rides are in the 35-65m range and I do plan on doing a few tri's/duathons but most of my riding is recreational. I am a 34 yr old male 5'`10'' and weigh approximately 190 and am pretty good shape. I have test ridden the BMC Road Racer Ultegra 2012 and the Race Machine SRAM 2012 as well as the Roubaix Pro Dura Ace 2012 and the Cannondale Super Six. I don't think I need the higher end BMC or Specialized Pro with Dura Ace for my first bike but am willing to spend it if I really need to. I thought the SuperSix was a bit too aggressive in its geometry for me. I felt pretty good on the BMC Road Racer Ultegra but I am reading everywhere that it is a pure entry level bike. I do not want to get something that is too entry level as I want to stay on it for a long time and do some races as well. I have read a bunch about the 2013 Trek Madone 5.2 H2 Ultegra and am interested in that but have not found one just yet at my LBS. I would also like to test drive a Cannondale Synapse and a Felt (not sure which one yet). I heard from LBS employee that the Trek has bad tortional stiffness but who really knows. If anyone can give me some insight it would be much appreciated as I really don't want to make the wrong choice! Thanks for your help!


----------



## minalrose

i am new but have great interesting of cycling. So hope i get nice and useful info here.


----------



## Melissajfl

*Mom cyclist w/ 10 1/2 & 12 y/o athletes / new triathletes*

Hello. My name is Melissa and I am the sole parent of 2 male athletes ages 10 1/2 and 12. I have been a 15-30 mile ride gal 4-5 xs per week on and off since the early 90s. Prior to motherhood, I rode 5 Borough rides, century rides to Nyack, etc. Currently, I squeeze in 15-25 mile rides on A1A M-F. I bought a few bikes on CL last March and aw s pleased until I entered the boys in a local youth tri and the placed 2nd and 5th in their age groups with very heavy bikes. The difference was their bikes. 

I have been searching for junior road bikes for 3 weeks and am set on the Felt or Fuju Ace 24 for my 10 y/o but believe my 12 y/o can go with a 42 or 44 sized female or male bike. I have looked at BD quite a bit and am torn between Mercier Galaxy ]Flat Bar Road Bikes AL frame/carbon fork for $349 and the Fuji Finest 2.0 Woman's Road bikes. I am leaning towards the Mercier because of the flat bar and price. I am on a budget and realize they are still adolescents my 12 y/o is almost 5' and is a solid muscle 100 lbs. My 10 y/o is 65 lbs wet and 53" The family is genetically late blooming. I was 4'11" until 16 y/o as a competitive skater and am now 5' 7" 

Any feedback will be greatly appreciated. I want them to do well in the tris as well as enjoy the longer rides with me.

PS- I am an active supporter of my LBS and will being BD bike there upon arrival and purchase FUJI Ace 24 from them.


----------



## shortribs

*Greetings from Manhattan*

Hiya folks,

Another new user here long been consumed with cycles. Cramped Manhattan apartment dwelling conditions have yet to limit my stable of n+1 machines. Clearly some help, ahem, support, from like minded folks is required! 

Cheers,

-shortribs
NYC


----------



## shortribs

Needless to say: if there's anything tasty in a size 60cm...send it my way!



shortribs said:


> Hiya folks,
> 
> Another new user here long been consumed with cycles. Cramped Manhattan apartment dwelling conditions have yet to limit my stable of n+1 machines. Clearly some help, ahem, support, from like minded folks is required!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> -shortribs
> NYC


----------



## mason.willis

Hey everyone, my name is Mason. I'm from Seattle Washington and I've been riding bikes of all types since I was about three years old. I decided to take off my own training wheels when I was about five years old when Mom said "NO!'' and have been on two wheels or four (skateboard) ever since. Now I'm 28, just got honorably discharged from the Marine Corps and live in Lancaster Pennsylvania with my soon to be wife. Also, I'm looking for a riding group or just a buddy to ride with that lives in the area.


----------



## Jpcoates155

Just moved to Hawaii and have been using the roadie much more than my mtn bike. It's a SS 29er and not quite suited for the terrain here.

Mahalo!

JP


----------



## khoferer

Hi all,

I've been reading the site for a while and finally decided to post. Just getting into road riding and have ordered my first real road bike, a Fuji Sportif 1.3. I currently ride mainly gravel roads on my '99 Hardrock. Looking forward to learning more about the sport and putting some miles in.

Kevin


----------



## Seano

*Newbie intro...*

Another forum newbie... although I've been riding bikes for far too long. Road, mtn or cx - its all a blast. Started racing endurance mtb races this past year -


----------



## Streetfighter

Hello everyone also a noob to the site. I just recently bought a roadbike and have been really enjoying it. Love the site very informative and a lot of good quality members sharing their experiences.


----------



## TXRR

Hello everyone, I'm a complete noob and have never ridden a road bike but decided that I. Would give it a shot. I picked up a Fuji Gran Fondo 3.0. I'm from north Texas and hope to meet up with other new riders in an effort to develop riding skills while making new friends in the process.

Thanks 
TXRR


----------



## darksparten

Well, I'm 15. I started Road biking a year ago and I'm really into it now, about 25 miles a week. That probably doesnt seem like a lot but with school and my advanced classes its a wonder i'm able to get that much.

I have a Fuji newest 3.0, and am in the process of upgrading.


----------



## AliciaJS

Hi all!
I'm Ali, and I'm new to cycling. Bought my bike about a month ago and just love it. Trying to figure it all out (haven't really ridden since my huffy in middle school...) and frequent this site for advice. I'm a dietitian -- so food and fitness are top priorities. Look forward to getting to know you all.


----------



## mrwheezy117

Hi.. I'm a newb.

Quickly learning through reading but have yet to buy a bike yet. I've been mtn biking as a kid but now looking go get on the road with a road bike.


----------



## Cro-Mo_ZA

Hi, 

Brett here from South Africa

I have two bikes: a Cotic X and a classic DuTOit road bike from 1991 in Reynolds 653.

Was a Clyde, but now not so much - lost 66lbs thanks to cycling (and counting).
Look forward to contributing where I can.

Cheers.


----------



## Data_God

Good Day All,

Not new to this, though sometimes I wish I were. Then I might have the Lungs and Heart to keep up with the kids on the local "Spankfests". Call me Bill, or any darn thing you want. Just hopefully not slow. Living in N. Texas now, but originally from Calif and actually miss the climbs - sigh. Been at this long enough that not many would even recognize my first bike. But for the old guys ... it was a Peugeot PX10E with Tubulars. Was a nice ride and I've been through many others over the years.

Best !

Bill


----------



## kunfuzion

Been browsing the forums for the past month or so reading up on endless amounts of bike choices as I was looking to finally step up to my first road bike. 
I've been riding since I was little with BMX, my attention then got drawn to cars. Some time in the middle I picked up a Fuji Tahoe Pro with plans to get into mountain biking, but that never happened. I ended up putting on narrower road tires and have been riding that on the road for the past 5-6yrs. I've always wanted to step up to a road bike but have been putting it off for sometime until now. 
I decided on a Cannondale Caad10 Rival and just recently picked it up this past weekend. Got her fitted and took her on her maiden voyage Mon morning before work. It's going to be a start of a great relationship.


----------



## erknjerk

Hello. Just picked up a used Windsor to see if I like road bikes. So far I like it.


----------



## obohlman

Just found this forum....I've started doing triathlons about 13 months ago. I've been very focused on just tri training, so I only have a tri bike...blew my whole budget on that (Cervelo P3 w Zipp 404s) so I'm now starting to look for an inexpensive, used road bike. I'm really intrigued by some of the high end bikes from the 2003 to 2005 era....some great frames out there with components that will work for now, but I could upgrade later. 

Thoughts on a Specialized S-Works E5 Aerotec from 2004....Ultegra build??


----------



## sunawang

*Introduction*



Wadl said:


> *Get up*
> *cough*
> Hi, my name is Mathieu, and... I am a newb.
> 
> I used to race mtn bike 15 years ago.. now that I have a little boy, 5 months old, I need to get back in shape and to be honest, the precious quiet time it gives me is great !


Hi, my name is Aliko Sunawang. New member of this forum. I'am from Indonesia ::14:


----------



## sunawang

Hi everyone, my name is Aliko Sunawang. New member of this forum. Come from Indonesia . I've been looking for a bike forum and finally I landed here.


----------



## Indetrucks

Hey all,
New to the forum and new to cycling.
I road race (motorcycles) and Mountain bike to keep in shape (as well as motocross).

Getting into the madness and actually enjoying myself.


----------



## JJetplane

Another Noob checking in. My name is Jay, resident of the great state of Pennsylvania. Needed a bike for commuting the 5 miles to get to classes and after watching the entire tour this summer i figured I'd get a road bike. Should have bought one years ago.


----------



## sunawang

*Hi*



kml said:


> Hi, my name is Kurt. I am a professional firefighter, amateur photographer and general bike nut. I spent the last few years working in a shop part time till the birth of my daughter who is now 9 months old. I have been cycling for almost twenty years now and like most have been on again off again with the bike. Now with my daughter I find it is a great way to get out and relax. It is nice to have a little quiet time. I really miss wrenching in the shop but the upside is I have lots more time for riding. Hope to get to know some of you and contribute to the forum a bit.


Hi, Kurt. Cycling is actually nice thing. It's even funner if we pedaling together with someone we love like girl friend, wife or kids. I'm new member here. So I hope you can share more things to let me know more about cycling.


----------



## sunawang

Just cycled last afternoon cruising down my city bike path. Unfortunately can't post the photos


----------



## joejeweler

Hi, my name is Joe, and i have been a bike addict for a long time. 

A carry over from my jewelry repairing and custom work, i find a lot of time to bike tinker,...OK,.....i admit it,......I'M A BIKE TINKERER! 

But it relaxes me, and c a l m s me d o w n. zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Jim-RT-57

*Newbie*

Hi All.
My name is James I'm from the UK and just getting into road cycling.
Just picked up my new bike.


----------



## lostee2001

*introduction*

Hi all. New here. Does anyone know the exact weight of 2013 felt z4. 56cm. Thanks


----------



## TD101

Greetings from Tennessee. I came across this forum while reading up on the doping saga. I rode for a few years in the 90s and got back into it 5 years ago. I've followed Le Tour since Indurain was champ.


----------



## S.humrich

Hi my name is Steve. I'm from Northern California and work as a police officer here on the peninsula. I used to ride a lot but work got in the way. On 2-15-12 while at work I was hit by a car while riding my motorcycle and had to have knee surgery. The surgery didn't go so well and I may need another. As part of my rehab I got back on the bike and have been riding almost every day but mostly on my trainer. I hope to get back on the road soon and plan on continuing to ride after I get back to work and hope to meet some of the members in my area.


----------



## hanamichi

*Introduction...and bike buying story / advice sought*

Hey there!

Relatively new to road cycling, at least how you all would define it. Really really enjoying it but have a bit of a disheartening story to share...(apologize in advance; it is really long)

Basically, decided one day to take up road cycling without knowing too much about it. I'm sort of fanatical about my hobbies (sports cars/track driving, hockey, replica guns, electric guitar) so I'm usually best to buy something that will outlast my passion (read: more bike than I needed for a beginner).

Anyway, I did a bunch of research and decided I wanted a Scott Foil. Heart was telling me Team Issue based on cool factor alone but friends convinced me the 20 Ultegra model would be more than enough. I conceded and called around to see which LBS had a small size in stock (based on basic internet searches suggesting I should be on a 52 c-c ST frame.

Turns out a store closeby that promotes itself as being the most advanced bike fitter in Canada has one so I swing by to take a look a few days later. I ask for the S (which wasn't out) but the sales guy (who appeared to be the manager on shift) tells me I should be a M. Asks me to stand over the bike and lift it up and confirms I should be on a medium. 

We go through the full sales process (gear and everything...tab is adding up QUICKLY) and asks if I want to do the full fit now or basic fit now and full fit later. I elected for the former so I could just start riding the thing. Upon sitting on the bike, I feel really stretched out on it. He says, "no problem, let me just make a few adjustments". He shifts the seat forward, flipped the stem, raises the stem, angles the bar up and sends me on my way. Didn't know it at the time but my race oriented Foil was set up more like a city bike. 

So I ride for a bit, really start to enjoy it but realize I don't enjoy the position. A friend of mine helps readjust the bike to more of a race oriented set up, more as it was intended. Issue then became that it didn't really fit correctly. He asked what sort of fit process I went through. When I told him, he thought it was a bit "unsophisticated" for such an expensive bike. He took a bunch of measurements for me, threw it into wrench science and competitive cyclist plus a few others and lo and behold, all point to 51-52cm ST and 53-54cm TT with 10-11cm stem. This is basically exact measurement of the S size. the M size is a full 2cm too long on both ST and TT.

After spending close to $7,000 (with wheel upgrade, gear, etc.), you can imagine I was a bit disheartened. I called up the store to request going in for a fit. Spoke to a couple of folks without pushing hard at all. Scheduled a fit for next week

...but definitely got the impression their idea of fixing the situation was just to play with stem length. While this may make the bike "workable", I feel like it is just covering up a mistake that they made. So, I ended up sending them the email below (have covered up names to hide the identity of the store). 

What do you all think? Am I being unreasonable here? I know I am an idiot for buying at $5,000 bike the day I decide to take up cycling, and do so solely on the guidance of the sales manager. Also recognize they have no LEGAL obligation to help me out...but is it unreasonable to expect them to swap frames for me when they brand themselves as "Canada's Bike Fitting Leader" and "the only shop in Canada to be certified by both the Slowtwitch FIST and the Serotta Advanced fitting courses"? I'd even be willing to bare some of the cost. I just want to feel like I'm on the right bike. 

Anyway, thanks for reading!

"Hello XXXX: 

Good speaking to you earlier today. 

As I mentioned on the phone, a friend of mine thought my frame looked a bit big on me so he took some measurements and put them through a couple of online calculators. I understand online sources may not be perfect but the range of measurements here do feel more sophisticated than the process you and I went through (ie, a visual standover test), and both appear to suggest I should have been put on a "S" size in the Scott Foil. The "M" you sold me is >2cm longer than what my measurements indicate is appropriate on both seat tube and top tube/reach. I have included the outputs of both the calculators below for reference.

Ultimately, I would like have 100% confidence I am riding the best sized bike (vs. tweaking a larger sized bike to a greater degree for it to work adequately). If in fact the "S" size is better for me, I would like to explore the option of switching frames. While I understand there may be complexities given I have had the "M" for 4 weeks now, I would prefer to separate the decision of "what is best for me" vs. "what is the incremental cost and who is going to fund it". In this vein, I would really like to come in to
a) get a proper fit (to the extent measurements below are insufficient)
b) try out the S size frame for comparison – I understand you still have the Foil 20 S size in store that I had originally requested
c) once we figure out what size is best, lay out the options and resolve specific set of actions to make whatever switches / adjustments are necessary

I hope you find this to be a reasonable request. As you can understand, after spending close to $7,000 relying solely on your guidance , it is important to feel like I came away with exact right product (particularly when XXXX is branded as a bike fitting expert). Please don't hesitate to get in contact with me in the interim; otherwise, I will see you at our scheduled time on October 19. In the meantime, I will avoid riding the bike to ensure the frame remains in perfect condition.

Thanks and best regards,

Andrew
Source 1: Competitive cyclist
Gender	M
Inseam	31 in
Trunk	24 in
Forearm	13 in
Arm	23.5 in
Thigh	21.5 in
Lower Leg	20 in
Sternal Notch	55 in
Total Body Height	67.5 in

Seat tube range c-c	51.0 - 51.5 
Seat tube range c-t	52.6 - 53.1 
Top tube length	52.7 - 53.1 
Stem Length	10.2 - 10.8 
BB-Saddle Position	71.5 - 73.5 
Saddle-Handlebar	49.5 - 50.1 
Saddle Setback	3.1 - 3.5 

Source 2: Wrench Science

Height 67.50 in
Sternum notch 55.00 in
Inseam length 31.00 in
Arm length 23.50 in
Shoulder width 15.75 in
Flexibility 6
Weight 143.00 lbs
Shoe Size 9.50 USMens

Frame Size Center-to-Center: 51
Frame Size Center-to-Top: 53
Handlebar Width: 40
Overall Reach: 64.32


----------



## sunawang

Hello. Nice to meet you here .


----------



## megazzorro

*pam and tommy porn video*


----------



## dr.bike

S.humrich said:


> Hi my name is Steve. I'm from Northern California and work as a police officer here on the peninsula. I used to ride a lot but work got in the way. On 2-15-12 while at work I was hit by a car while riding my motorcycle and had to have knee surgery. The surgery didn't go so well and I may need another. As part of my rehab I got back on the bike and have been riding almost every day but mostly on my trainer. I hope to get back on the road soon and plan on continuing to ride after I get back to work and hope to meet some of the members in my area.


sorry to hear that, glad you are ok. hope you get better soon :thumbsup:


----------



## dr.bike

hello everyone, my name is Camilo and i am from Florida. today was my first time riding a road bike it was fun. My grandfather died a couple of weeks ago and left me his bike its a Motobecane Mirage from the 70's 80's. he was a road bike lover, and now i can see why. Only thing i have to get use to is the seat.


----------



## sriebl

*Old, but new*

Hey RBR,

I was a member with another alias and email address. Love this community for the expertise and dialogue. Looking forward to speaking with you guys! Thanks for such a great forum.

S


----------



## elanzarotta

hey everybody, my name is eric. i started riding about a year and a half ago. this year i rode in my first RAGBRAI. for those of you who don't know what that is, you should check it out. one of the best vacations of my life. next goal is ohio to north carolina solo


----------



## Lotus Eater

*<---n00bie right here.*

Hello everyone. This year I started commuting on an old '04 Gary Fisher and biking is for sure my preferred mode of transportation. It's the first and only real bike I've ever owned. The old Tarpon has started showing some wear and I've started taking repairs and tuning seriously, doing it myself and I'm totally hooked. I thought this would be a cool place to gain some knowledge. This is also the first forum I've ever actually registered to, so yeah, double n00b threat...WOOT 

Looking forward to chatting. Peace!


----------



## ThomasAA

Hi everyone! The name is Thomas Armstrong. For the past few months I have been reading these forums and finally decided to sign up. I am originally from small town Nova Scotia and moved to Toronto in 2009. I used to cycle quite a bit, I raced and was part of Team Nova Scotia for a bit. I was all set to go for the Canada Games but then in 2006 decided to shift away from cycling, I was doing fairly well in another sport.

Earlier this year I picked up a Specialized Sirrus Comp, I wanted something that I could bike around the city with and in the long term save on transportation costs. It turns out that I missed cycling and still really love it! The past month I have been taking advantage of all the end of season sales, I picked up a Cervelo R3 and a bunch of other gear. My goal now is to start racing again next season.

Other than that I am at York University taking Kinsiology and write at my blog (it is fairly new blog that is a spin off a website I used to run) One Guy's View of Sport.


----------



## Todd_Pearce

*Newbie*

Hello, the names Todd and I am here to find out some info on Gear Ratio on my Road Single Speed. Any help I find hear will be Greatly Appreciated. Currently running 48/21 and looking to go a bit faster.


----------



## Float On

Hey all, my name is Ryan and I thought I'd introduce myself. I'm an avid mountain biker and runner. I've done a few tri's on borrowed bikes and was referred to the site by some buddies. I've found a lot of good info here and look forward to purchasing my first road bike in the near future. I'm currently being talked into doing a half ironman in St. George, Utah which is in May so hopefully I'll be a seasoned roadie by then. :mad2:


----------



## arrisawk

*newbie*

Hi, just joined I usually ride Ti bikes, but was looking to buy a cheaper chinese carbon frame for a winter project, thought I'd get some good info off this forum. Now I have so much very difficult to decide who to buy from or which frame, lots og good info thanks.


----------



## pawelgra77

Hi All, My name is Pawel. I am your typical office worker type and having spent the last 10 years chained to my (comfy) chair I decided that I need to get back in shape. I used to bike a lot when I was younger /*cough*/ but since we had kids, it's all kinda slipped.


----------



## pcorr79

*help*

Hi, i'm new to road bikes,got the first one in march.i have a compact but i now want a 53/39 so i need to know what type of BB i have so i can buy the right crank but still be able to fit the compact if i want to. i have a 2012 giant defy 1. i looked on the giant website but is only says its a shimano press fit but it seems it should have some numbers in the title.
does anyone know what BB i have?

cheers
paul


----------



## slevasse

Hi my name is Scott. Picked up a road bike a couple years ago and started racing at a local speedway this current season. Fell in love with racing and hoping to get in some road and crit racing next season. Picked up a cross bike a couple weeks ago and having a blast on it!


----------



## Ethnodrew

*Newbie intro*

Hey, my name is Drew, and I just love biking so much I want to do it all the time. I love competition, but I'd rather kick ass than suck it, so I want to race and do what I can to win. I'm into triathlons, but I joined a road group with several road racers in it, got a fancy bike, and am thinking about road races and Crits now as well. I'm also a newb bike commuter and errand runner, and I love that too. I'm looking to think critically about every aspect of biking to make myself better and have more fun with it. Yay!


----------



## oneton

hello all, just got into cycling and figured this would be a great place to learn everything i cant in the saddle. i am a 22 year old student and figured i was too old to race downhill (skateboarding) anymore. i still have the need for speed and looked into cycling. I just purchased a Genius Granfondo with 105 group sans brakes and cranks (tektro and fsa respectively) on mavic aksium wheels. I cannot find anything about his bike however and was wondering if you guys could help me out.


thanks,


----------



## jbal3242

this is Jason signing in from North Jersey. Own an '85 raleigh olympian that I rode back in college but finally looking to get serious about cycling and searching for a nice Titanium road bike to get me started.

Been finding some great info on this forum.


----------



## mrtimo

I'm new! Done some good rides in San Diego and Utah, and now living in Phoenix. Looking for a bike to buy.


----------



## cmdctrl

Hello RBR!

New to the road, long time MTB from SoCal.
Just picked up a '07 Felt F75 and am loving her.
Haven't quite got the hand of clipless and lycra but quite possibly by end of year.
Love all the tips and advice on this board, it's making the transition easier
especially just knowing that I'm not alone out there and everyone of my aches and pains
have been had by others.

Thanks a ton!


----------



## crassostrea

HI All, my name is Steve and I live near Annapolis, MD. I recently competed in my first sprint triathlon and really enjoyed myself. I was riding on a 10 year old mtb and fell particularly slow. I have always loved riding my bike, but I thought that now is a good time as any to get serious about it and get a road bike since I think I will be doing more tris. I am heading to my LBS today to have them give me some suggestions as to fit and see what I can get myself into. I hope this forum will be able to provide me with guidance if questions arise. 

cheers


----------



## Agent Dark Booty

*New Roadie here*

Thought I'd introduce myself. My name is Nick, and I'm getting back to cycling. I've been riding off and on for 25 years, but haven't rode in almost 7 years. I've only rode BMX and MTB, and recently decided I need to get back in shape, so I purchased a road bike. 

I joined this forum to hopefully keep up on local event rides, make some new friends, and possibly meet up for group rides. I work 40+ hours a week and have a daughter who is almost 2 yrs old, but try to ride when I have free time. Luckily, I've inherited a stationary bike for those days when I just can't get outside. 

Happy Cycling!!


----------



## mrtimo

Thanks for saying hello here!


----------



## scarletwitch

Another newbie to the forum here- triathlete with woefully aging road bike looking to upgrade soon.


----------



## xinque

NYC here, got my SuperSix a month ago riding for personal fitness and recreation. It's my first road bike and took awhile to get comfortable riding in traffic and bringing my bike on the subway. Can't wait to try Prospect and Central Parks. Tour de Bronx last week was awesome, my first sponsored group ride. Just gave me the upgrade itch already seeing all those nice bikes there. Hoping to get in shape and maybe do the five borough by next year !

Also learned so much reading these forums and from the community here. Thanks all !


----------



## bigmike3541

Hi all,
Triathlete noob that picked up cycling this summer. Started out by getting cramps in both calves on my bike ride home from my LBS to (by the end of the summer) waking up super early to go on ~45mile bike rides before work.

Hoping to compete my first tri's early next season. sprints at first then olympic.

Located in Chicago so I will be exploring all of the different ways to make indoor training more enjoyable during winter. Already on trainerroad/sufferfest.


----------



## Rollingeezer

*"reborn" cyclist*

Hi..I started cycling in 1966 with a Schwinn Varsity. That turned into a71 Gitane (can't remember model", then to a Schwinn Super Sport. then came my downfall...Motorcycles...a total of 36 of them, and a 35 year career within that field in OEM Harley Davidson, aftermarket sales, and finally R&D developing performance parts for an aftermarket manufacturer. The downfall part were the inevitable crashes that come with riding motorcycles. My legs and a shoulder and elbow have been rebuilt to the best of doctors abilities, and have been doing just ok. (Having a knee that was destroyed in 1976 replaced this thurs)

Last April, at a pathetic 295 pounds, and hopelessly out of shape, I had a heart attack....time to wake up!...And I did. I bought a 2012 Trek comfort hybrid, and started eating smart, and am down to 225 pounds, and am in the best shape since I was 23...thanks to bicycling...and now I'm hooked. 

I just bought a Specialized Roubiax comp, haven't taken delivery on it yet, and won't be able to ride it until spring after recovering from the upcoming knee replacement. BUT I can't wait!!

I'm looking forward to becoming an active member of this forum, and continuing my quest for better health through bicycling, and of course riding that new Roubiax!!


----------



## Kuriin

Howdy. I'm new here.  Currently riding a Specialized Secteur Elite with Tiagra components. But, am also looking at a new bike: Lynskey Sportive Disc with SRAM Red components. 

Love century rides and do the LA to SF ride yearly.


----------



## caddybimmer

*Newby*

Hi, I consider myself a Newby becuase Im back into cycling after a 15 years. Im glad to make the decision to get back into cycling because I need to get back into shape and stay on shape.


----------



## charmon2

Hello all! I've been riding mountain bikes for 20'ish years but never threw a leg over a road bike. I think I am ready to give it a go and I'll be lurking around here while I figure out where to start. I'm leaning toward a cyclocross bike right now, although I haven't been to my LBS to get their take on it yet. I'm 6' 225lbs and have a lot of rough pavement and dirt roads near my house. I would think the cyclocross might be a little more durable? And handle the tough stuff better with a higher volume tire? Anyhew, that's where I'm at, wish me luck!


----------



## Arpyjc

*Hello to Members and visitors*

I am a newbie to the forum. I began learning the pleasures of cycling as a 10 year old struggling to reach the pedals of an old single speed Schwinn. As a senior cyclist I continue to enjoy the pleasures of riding. 
My present interest in the forum involves learning some basics of bike repair and maintenance, like finding a reputable repair/ maintenance manual. As a semi-retired consumer I would like to become self sufficient in the maintenance of my bicycles. I have the mechanical skills to accomplish the tasks of bike maintenance, I just need to develop the knowledge and understanding of the mechanical operations of bikes. I am also looking forward to learning and sharing in the pleasures of cycling.

Thanks

Richard


----------



## 768Q

I have been here since June and originally posted in the beginners Corner forum so thought I might as well intro myself here as well, Been wanting to lose about 25lbs and the elliptical just gets too dang boring after about 2 weeks so not good at staying with it. So after riding my old Walmart special for a few weeks and having fun on it I started searching CL, and found a great deal on a like new Diamondback Insight 1 hybrid for $150!. It is about 23.5 lbs which is 12 lbs lighter then the wally special then wanted something even lighter and carbon so picked up an absolutely mint 2004 trek 5200 so I am loving it the last few weeks, been riding about 15-18 miles a night and about 35 miles each Saturday and Sunday as time allows. When not riding or working I am racing my 9 second drag car at Sonoma or riding the Harley with the wife, just wanted to say HI all and have a safe one! posting a pic. of the car as that is were I borrowed my screen name from. BTW I have lost 25 lbs so far and am down to 196, I am thinking my target weight should be 185 this is the best fitness yet that I could stick with.

Ride Safe All !!!!


----------



## PTSTORK53

Are the wheels tight/aligned right?
Pearl Izumi shorts work for me and only set me back about $50
Find a bike trail or a quiet back streets


----------



## PTSTORK53

I've read that for 100 milers the key is to start easy and build up as to not use up too much energy to start. If you're doing 60 miles and not too worn out from it, then you're on your way. Maybe increase by ten miles a week to build up to it will help.


----------



## PTSTORK53

Nice lookin' bike, enjoy!


----------



## PTSTORK53

Sweet looking bike, ever think about using clipless pedals?


----------



## PTSTORK53

Nothing better to be addicted to than cycling! Cheaper and less frustrating than golf. Enjoy and be safe!


----------



## bp29

Hi,

Have been reading the threads for the past couple of months and have learned a lot and still learning for that matter. I started mtbr in the 90's (yeah that long ago!) Unfortunately, I wanted to pursue my dream. I was a golf professional for 15 years and had the time of my life! I was a club pro not a playing pro. I was a casualty of the hard economic times and decided to change career paths and happen to be able to cycle again being I had time. So I went and bought a road bike. So hear I am a golfing cyclist who is addicted to both. 

Enjoy the Ride!


----------



## dndbenson

Hello,

Pretty new to cycling. I have a Trek 2100ZR that has seen very little use up until this year. I usually would only ride during the summer to and from work maybe twice a week but this year I started riding to get ready for a backpacking trip and I got hooked. I have gone from 215lbs to 170lbs in about 5 months and just finished my first century ride two weeks ago. I am almost done with my first bike build; a Lapierre Sensium 300 that I have SRAM Force group on. I am looking forward to its first ride sometime this week.

Thanks,
Dean


----------



## dndbenson

*Pic of new Lapierre*

Here are a couple of pics of the new bike build.


----------



## timjeong

*First post*

Hi all,
Newb posting.
Been reading the forum regularly but finally decided to sign up.

I going to xian on a business trip. Anybody bought a bike there before? I just sold my trek and am wondering if I can get any good deals there.


----------



## chr

Hey folks!

First post for me on this board. Just wanna say hi 

Here's my precious;


----------



## geebo81

Hi Guys, 

My name is Glyn.

I am new to road biking having caught the bug from watching the 2012 Tour De France.

I am in the process of building my own road bike, so I will probably be on here all the time asking for some help.

Cheers.


----------



## kayfreed

*New here*

Hi all,

I have been cycling for a while now (road and mountain) and have been using this forum for advice on a build I am working on. I picked up a Bianchi Trofeo frame a week or so ago for a road build as I have never built a bike before. Trying to determine the year. Will post pictures soon.


----------



## crbeals

New to forum. Getting back into road bikes after a 3 kid absence. Now that the kids can ride it is nice to take them on rides. Youngest is 5 and can do 20 miles.


----------



## geebo81

kayfreed said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been cycling for a while now (road and mountain) and have been using this forum for advice on a build I am working on. I picked up a Bianchi Trofeo frame a week or so ago for a road build as I have never built a bike before. Trying to determine the year. Will post pictures soon.


Please do and any pictures would be amazing.

Good luck


----------



## geebo81

Just make sure you keep pushing yourself over the winter months dude.


----------



## BMor

Hi, My name is Ben. First time poster. The forum gave me pop up reminding me I need to post, so here it is.
I Have been riding mnt bikes for a few years and just got into road biking. Picked up my first bike off craigslist for free a Fuji Chikara TR-1000. I've swapped out the pedals for some spd's and ordered a new seat.
I live in So Cal, and am kinda bummed I am just getting into this when the days are getting shorter.


----------



## Serge

Hi Im Serge,living in Japan for the momment,trying to find good weels.
No luck yet.


----------



## kayfreed

Thanks. I need to get past these initial 10 posts or whatever it is so I can add my pictures. Should be throwing my wheel sets on tonight which are Bontrager Race X Lites and picking up tires today. Any suggestions? Thinking about Gatorskin for durability. Also going to install my 9 Shimano HD 50 9 speed cassette and Tiagra rear derailluer.


----------



## pete0713

*new guy #million*

Hey, I'm another guy that's both new to the forum and new to road biking. 

Have generally kept in shape by running and lifting previously, but after some knee issues last year caused by impact of running I've been looking for low impact exercise and gave cycling a try.

A couple months later and I've really found something I love to do, not just for the exercise but for the feeling of it, etc... now I just need to find more time for it!

Been lurking on these forums for a little while, thought I would take the time to introduce myself and get post count up! Love the forums, lots of great advice and tips, thanks!


----------



## mrkartoom

Hello. I'm new to the forum and cycling in general. Been on 2 wheels since age nine, which was about 47 years ago, but always the kind of bikes with a throttle.  Found this forum in search of my first road bike. The search is still in progress and finding lots of helpful info here. I thought motorcycles were complicated lol.

I'm looking to move away from the hybrid bike I have now and start doing some serious biking and using the many hills in western mass to up the physical fitness routine. It's a great sport and regret I didn't get into it sooner.


----------



## matyb

*Newbie*

Hi guys,

Long time looker first time poster, see you around!

Cheers
Maty B


----------



## treker59

Hi all I am new here i an looking to buy my first carbon frame i am looking at a Look 555 or a Chinese carbon frame the used 555 is 2009 model asking $800 Australian looks in good condition and has good reviews t do not race but ride a lot of klms for exercise and would like a frame that is a little comfortable would appreciate any comments or advice i am from will search here for more advice 
Thanks


----------



## Budajez19

*New to the sport*

Hi my name is Brian and I am in Law Enforcement. I am 32 years old and I am new to the sport of cycling. I will be participating in the Police Unity Tour next year which is a 300 mile ride from New York (Northern NJ) to Washington DC. I look forward to reading others opinions on the sport and I am sure I will be seeking A LOT of advice.


----------



## pete0713

mrkartoom said:


> It's a great sport and regret I didn't get into it sooner.


I feel the same way. It's a great feeling isn't it?


----------



## SoCal326

What's with the green dots on some of the avatars? I'm using tapatalk.


----------



## dave_VD

*A bicycle-powered documentary project: Touring North America*

Hey guys,

Long time reader first time poster.

I'm off to cycle across America and make a film about the journey and the people along the way.

Just launched the website, would be great if you wanted to have a gander!

wwwDOTVagueDirectionDOTcom – A bicycle-powered documentary project


----------



## hughc2

*Foreign newbie*

Hello all,

Someone else back into cycling after a long time away. Isn't it bloody brill'

I now regret all the years wasted chasing a little white ball around a golf course. I got down to 6 handicap, would shoot 75 and still come home with a bag on because it should have been a 74 :mad2: .......what a stupid hobby. Now I go ride 20 or 30 miles on my ownsome and come back tired but totally chilled.

Me ?, I live in a little "village" called Barwell in Leicestershire, England but I will always be a Scotsman. I've got 2 kids and a top-totty wife.
And I drive a crappy little diesel Peugeot 308. 

My current bike is a Cannondale Caad8 / 105 but if this turns out to be anything like my HiFi it will be upgrade-i-tis all the way.

Caad10 here we come.......

ps. is it good cycling weather where you are ? It's cold, wet and miserable here......as usual.


----------



## crassostrea

Hi hughc2. It actually gorgeous weather in Marlyand where I live and South Caolina where I Am currently on vacation. The wife and I are looking at trying to move to England/Scotland in the next cpl of years. We have visited a number of times and each time it feels like home to us. 

Enjoy the rides!!


----------



## hughc2

crassostrea said:


> Hi hughc2. It actually gorgeous weather in Marlyand where I live and South Caolina where I Am currently on vacation. The wife and I are looking at trying to move to England/Scotland in the next cpl of years. We have visited a number of times and each time it feels like home to us.
> 
> Enjoy the rides!!


sounds like a plan !

You can have our 4 bed semi, small well kept garden, lots of squirrels and stuff. You can have my job as well. I'm sure you could pass for a Quantity Surveyor. You even have a regular 4-ball thrown in every sunday morning at a beautiful moorland golf course. The other guys are a bit grumpy but it's easy money. My cousin is Malky Mackay, Cardiff & soon to be Scotland Football manager so he can get you tickets to Celtic games. You can be a true Scotsman.

I'm sure we could slum it in Maryland :thumbsup:

what do you think ?


----------



## Rocky_Road

hughc2 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Someone else back into cycling after a long time away. Isn't it bloody brill'
> 
> I now regret all the years wasted chasing a little white ball around a golf course. I got down to 6 handicap, would shoot 75 and still come home with a bag on because it should have been a 74 :mad2: .......what a stupid hobby. Now I go ride 20 or 30 miles on my ownsome and come back tired but totally chilled.
> 
> Me ?, I live in a little "village" called Barwell in Leicestershire, England but I will always be a Scotsman. I've got 2 kids and a top-totty wife.
> And I drive a crappy little diesel Peugeot 308.
> 
> My current bike is a Cannondale Caad8 / 105 but if this turns out to be anything like my HiFi it will be upgrade-i-tis all the way.
> 
> Caad10 here we come.......
> 
> ps. is it good cycling weather where you are ? It's cold, wet and miserable here......as usual.


Atleast it's a diesel, MUCH better than gasoline! 

It snowed here yesterday. It's morning now and there's still snow on the pines and streets, but not anything huge. It hasn't snowed here this early for quite some time


----------



## hughc2

Rocky_Road said:


> Atleast it's a diesel, MUCH better than gasoline!
> 
> It snowed here yesterday. It's morning now and there's still snow on the pines and streets, but not anything huge. It hasn't snowed here this early for quite some time


Here's an image to take your mind off the snow....

last week we were in Fuertaventura ( just off the coast of Africa ), sitting by the side of a desert road, waiting for a bus to take us back from the beach. 2 guys rode past on spotless Colnagos. Black vocanic rock to their right, the beach and the ocean to their left. Cloudless skies, 30 degrees, a light warm wind and perfect, empty, new tarmac road.

Who needs to be a millionaire ?


----------



## trijicon

Hello all

Just introducing myself. I'm been riding for around 4 years now and do mostly Triathlon stuff.


----------



## Tacomadre

My name is Tacomadre and I am addicted to my new roadbike. Just stopping by to say hi!


----------



## RichieD

My name is Rich. I ride on the road mostly but there is a killer mountain bike trail near my house. I don't own a mountain bike. I have an older Kuwahara 10 speed with dual purpose tires and I've ridden the trails a total of 4 times. On the last time I attempted a launch mogul and broke my collar bone. That was Sunday oct 21. You can read my story in the forum "pain in collarbone" started by STLBILLY. I live in Georgia (USA).


----------



## kapm77

*Hi I am new and totally lost!!!*

I joined this site to get answers to questions about bikes/components from ppl who are objective and don't have anything to gain by there replies. Unfortunately from my experience the LBS do just that. They base there answers on what they have to offer at that time or what they can get me and not necessarily what is the right thing

HOWEVER, I cannot make a post/start a thread on this site because it says I need to have a minimum of 5 posts.... where do I start this process?!?!?!

Thank you very much for your cooperation and apologies in advance for my "newbie" questions.

Regards


----------



## kapm77

I live in the Caribbean and do 95% of my cycling purchases when I pass through the US, I build a relationship with a store and then communicate via email to make purchases and get it shipped down. I want to venture out a little and start doing some online purchases as there are some better deals to be made. I've heard about Competitive Cyclists and follow a lot of there reviews on youtube. But has anyone done any major purchases from them. What were your experiences, I am looking to buy a complete dura ace 7900 groupset from them and need feed back.

Thanks


----------



## drumfunky

Hi Everyone,
Just bought my first road bike after riding a mountain bike for the last 20 years. Love it and having a lot of fun. However, in my first 250 miles I got 2 flats. Can someone recommend a good puncture resistant tire? Thanks.


----------



## kapm77

drumfunky said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Just bought my first road bike after riding a mountain bike for the last 20 years. Love it and having a lot of fun. However, in my first 250 miles I got 2 flats. Can someone recommend a good puncture resistant tire? Thanks.


I had the same problem and the cheapest/best option to me was tube protectors. I have been riding with them for 2yrs without a flat. On multiple times I have taken out small pieces of glass and sharp "stones" from the tires and am yet to pop the tubes. Try that and see how it works.


----------



## kiz

*looking for new bike*

need some feedback on buying a bike. Riding bike 20-40 miles a day, mostly road, however, I run into gravel from time to time. mainly just training, maybe a triathalon in the future? Do I need a cyclocross or fatter tires on road bike?


----------



## craig d

I'm Craig - from Delaware. For all intents and purposes I'm brand new to cycling. Until recently I haven't ridden a bike in about 20 years.

Bought a mountain bike a couple months ago, then realized I wanted to commute to work on it. Now I'm shopping for a true road bike and hoping to start logging some considerable miles over the next year.


----------



## Sierra36

Hey all, new to the forum, pretty new to road cycling. I've been mountain biking for 10 years. Broke my ankle a year and a half ago, and had to do a bunch of spinning for the physical therapy. Liked it, and wanted a road bike. Found a 2008 Felt F85 on craigslist with ultegra/105 components, and a couple of upgrades. Previous owner had taken great care of it, its a great first bike. I've ridden just a couple hundred miles so far and loving it.


----------



## Yukikaze

Hi All,
I am just getting into cycling. I was introduced to cycling when I joined my friends in a cycling marathon a month ago, and now I am hooked. 

I just picked up my new bike and it is still stock. I don't know how long it will stay this way after reading the great advice and recommendations on this forum.


----------



## intel123

Hey guys, new cyclist from Florida. I just picked up a Giant CFR and learning how to ride


----------



## annajoust

Hey, I'm Anna and yes, I am a newbie! I have been biking ever since I can remember, but biking long distances since 8th grade (2007). I am excited to learn more about cycling.


----------



## Craigster

Just introducing myself here, after occasional reading over the past year or so. I bought my first Schwinn road bike at 14 in 1980. Rode it a lot for two years until I started driving. Then it sat in the garage for 2 decades until I sold it for $35. Too bad. It could garner a couple hundred these days for a fixie. My Dad started cycling at 48. He's done a bundle of centuries including the "Hotter than Hell" ride for the past 15 years. For the summer of 2011 - for his 70th birthday, I decided to organize a family biking/camping trip to ride with him in Montana. One of the best things we've ever done. I rode my 2001 Trek Navigator (comfort hybrid) bike, and did some 25-35 mile rides. My Dad rode up to 55 mile days on his Bike Friday - a fold-up suitcase bike. Amazing technology. We bought a Motobecane Grand Record for my then 14 year old son to ride on the trip. He now LOVES road biking (And Montana!). 

So, at 45, I started riding again. A year of riding with my son on my hybrid while he rides his sleek road bike showed me what I was missing. I still ride the big hybrid with my wife and daughter -- but now it feels like a truck. I've been able to borrow a friend's awesome Fuji Team Super Lite (with upgrades, full Ultegra components) for a few months. Coming back to loving road cycling. However, at this point in my life, I'm having to rebuild upper back and shoulder muscles for the more aggressive posture that drop bars demand (compared to my comfort bike upright position). Now I'm buying my own bike. More to come.


----------



## hobbyrider

*Noob Intro*

Hey there everyone! Been lurking in the classifieds for years, even picked up a few parts along the way. First time post though. Got hooked on road riding early on in HS, rode my dads Centurion Co-Mo frame till it was stolen. Bought myself a taiwanese welded Cro-Mo frame, then a HEAVY cro-mo MTB frame, then an aluminum road frame.

Both my wife and I have been commuting to work this year and my 14 year old Ultegra Rear Derailleur finally decided to call it quits, SO, after reading up on Chinarello type imports lately and discovering a whole new world, bought a replica Venge! Thought it's about high time I treat myself to Carbon! Hopefully I don't get bit in the rear for being cheap.

Got lots of questions as the technology has really grown since I was mechanic in College so feeling a little out of it but look forward to all the help that this community seems to provide.


----------



## Quillback424

I got back in to it at 63 years old with a hybrid. Gone through two hybrids, a Motobecane Grand Record (64cm yellow), a Specialized Sectuer and just bought a Trek 6.2 carbon fiber. I put 4200 miles on the Sectuer in the past twelve months and wore out the gears and chain. Going to buy the gears and chain and a rack for it and make it my touring bike. It's aluminum and a road bike. My back has improved significantly since I started riding again so hang in there. Make sure you find a shop that spends time fitting you before they help you select the bike. The bike fit is very important to improving your back health.


----------



## Suwon

*Hi, my name is Rich*

Hello everyone, my name is Rich and I am currently living in South Korea. I have only been riding for 3 months starting on a later part of my life. 

I hope I can gain knowledge from other riders in this forum. I want to give thanks to the webmaster(s) for introducing this forum and for allowing me to be a member.


----------



## jdlongstreet

*new*

hello


----------



## slickmouse

I was instructed by the little pop-up to come here and say Hi - since I'm a newbie. Not even sure I qualify for that. Hubby and I became empty nesters in Aug when our kid went away to study abroad. Sitting on the couch one day I looked at him and said 'we've gotta get a hobby'. Not sure what possessed me - but I suggested biking. Within 2 weeks we'd bought our first mountain bikes and then casually told our friends/neighbors what we'd done. The next day they went out - bought them some - and we've hit the trials at least once each week since (about 4weeks now). I'm hooked. So much so that I've decided I want to road bike during the weeks. I'm hoping this will help shed some weight because it certainly is the most fun I've had burning 500 calories. 

I have no idea what half of the words you guys use here mean - but looking forward to learning. All I know about my bike is it has 2 wheels, a seat and some handlebars. So far - it's getting me where I need to go (even if it is pushing it up the hill some of the time)


----------



## ph123

I'm 29, from Denmark (Europe). 

I have been riding for 5 years, not a whole lot, but this summer I have been riding more than the previous years, and I am more hooked than ever. 
I am planning on doing a triathlon next summer. 

I am riding a 6 year-old Wilier (alu). I am planning on buying a new (carbon) bike in the spring...


----------



## slickmouse

Hey Ph123 from Denmark....my daughter left in Aug as an Exchange Student over there. She's on the island of Zeland. Says she LOVES it there. We'll be visiting soon I hope! The pictures sure are beautiful.


----------



## paintrain9

*First time poster long time reader*

I am an Aquarius who likes long walks on the beach and deep conversation.

Post 1. I need to get my count up.

PT


----------



## paintrain9

Also, I am a recreational rider with long femurs and a penchant for buggery.

Is it bad form to post Austin Powers monologues to beef up your post count?

PT


----------



## JS1965

*Just Say Hello*

Just got into cycling since June 2012
I LOVE IT

Just did the MS75 in Sept 2012
Simply amazing ride//

Have been training since June 3 to 4 days a week

I ride a Fuji Roubaix LE 61CM (ALL 105)


Oh yea I was 405lbs in Jan/2010 and since Jan/2012----------->230lbs
I started at the gym 3 days a week, weights and cardio (Lost 175lbs...No Surgery)

Here is me before and after

This bike riding is a better high, I have the bug and will now train with weights to enhance my bike riding and not look to bulk...

Upping the cardio and will now drop my weight to 195 by May 2013

Joel


----------



## tamato

Hi all, I have been around for a quite while but never posted, so... no time like the present ehh? 

I am pretty new to cycling, although not new to life  I got a used Giant 2007 TCR off of CL back in Jan of this year (2012) with the intention of shedding MANY unwanted pounds. FF to October and I have lost almost 70 lbs and still going. I love riding, I try to avg. 20 miles a day, usually 5-6 days a week. 

I just pretty much completely rebuilt (on a budget) my TCR and will post pics as soon as I am able.

Thanks
Tony


----------



## tamato

Hi everyone, just trying to get my post count up enough to post pics, thanks!


----------



## tamato

ten seems kind of excessive, but them's the rules


----------



## tamato

6 more? Sheesh this could get tedious... maybe I'll go look around at some other threads...


----------



## Matty J.

*New member.*

Hello my name is Matthew Jackson. I live in Westchester NY and have been cycling for about 20 years. I ride a lot of road, a fair amount of mountain and I do winter rides on dirt roads on my cross bike. I look forward to perhaps joining some other members on some rides.


----------



## paintrain9

My mother was a fifteen-year-old French prostitute named Chloe with webbed feet. 

My favorite cheese is Parlano. I am VERY European-esque.


----------



## CHARLES M

Damn...

I could be your father.


----------



## paintrain9

My childhood was typical. Summers in Rangoon, luge lessons. In the spring we'd make meat helmets.

I ride a carbon Giant with A23s. I likes to climb them hills.


----------



## paintrain9

It's called Sex Panther by Odeon. It's illegal in nine countries... Yep, it's made with bits of real panther, so you know it's good. 

What is my count?


----------



## paintrain9

They've done studies, you know. 60% of the time, it works every time.

Just a matter of time. I get worse with age.


----------



## paintrain9

I'll give this little cookie an hour before we're doing the no-pants dance. Time to musk up.

Wait weenie. Cause I am slow (and fat).

Numero 7.


----------



## paintrain9

Chicks dig me, because I rarely wear underwear and when I do it's usually something unusual.

I caught you on the OCHO (my post count).

Is anyone as sick of me as I am?


----------



## paintrain9

You know, once I was thinking about quitting when I was diagnosed with brain, lung and testicular cancer, all at the same time.

I just threw up a little in my mouth.

Man am I close.


----------



## paintrain9

Disco pants and haircuts... Yeah, lots of space in this mall. 

That is 10 - Smells like victory.

Name all the movie's I have quoted for a post addition.

PT


----------



## bcb

*Miracle Cyclist*

I started cycling early 2011 after decades of chronic back/neck pain and inactivity. A few years ago my wife and I agreed I would be in a wheel chair by 2013. Lots of variables came together to allow me to overcome my condition and realize the benefits of cycling. Now at 52 years old, I ride 150 miles plus a week. Also, for a rider with limited flexibility, I lucked out and built an unlikely bike that stole my heart (thanks to my LBS for guiding me in the decision process). I have a few century rides under my belt and hope to ride a 200km brevet with the local Randonneurs soon.


----------



## Ed38

Hello Everyone, my name is Ed and I'm new to the sport really doing it keep in shape. Well Since I'm new to this I really didn't want to spend a lot of $$$ on a new bike they are pretty expensive so I bought a gmc denali with only about 2 hrs of road time used for $50 from CL. I would like your opinion on this it is literally new with a computer speedometor/ mileage/ hours on it condition is good. Now the bike is a little on the heavy side, but for the price and me being new to this I think it was a good choice. What do you think?


----------



## Rollingeezer

*Transformation*

Good job Joel! My results aren't nearly as dramatic, but still good. I'm down to 220 pounds from 290, and though not the picture of health, I'm doing a whole lot better than I was. Last Thursday I had a Knee replacement, and that even went better. I'm up to 110 degrees of flexsion and the wound is even healing better.

I can't wait to ride my new specialized roubiax, as I haven't been on a road bike since I was about 23...my hybrid is a little like driving a two wheeled mini van. Keep up the good work!

Fred


----------



## sandlotkid

*Newby Intro*

Hi ,

My name is Bryan and I have heard a lot about these bike forums so I decided to check them out. Look forward to chatting......


----------



## bikerector

Hi all, I'm a newbie to the site but have been riding for several years, reading the forum for a few years, and into my 3rd season of racing, was involved in other sports before that. Love cx, love/hate road racing, enjoy crashing my mtb. 

Recently (Last January) became a level 3 USAC coach, mostly because I wanted to learn all of it anyway, figured I might as well get certified while I was at it.

First post out of the way.


----------



## Setmefree66

*Hello*

Former runner, Lymphoma survivor. Complications from cancer don't allow running. Got a steel road bike off Kijiji along with a roller trainer and clipless pedals, and shoes. 2 weeks into indoor training, loving the rollers, great workout! Great community here, learning lots. Thx!


----------



## gorgio

Hello all.

My name is Giorgio though I go by George in the business world. Recently took an early retirement and moved from Seal Beach in SoCal to Amelia Island, FL. 

Started riding long ago and at the time used discarded Columbus frames from various teams with whatever Campi stuff we could scrounge. Got used to that geometry -we're talking the sixties here- and never took to the maggressivesive new stuff and carbon frames.

Then came a mountain climbing accident and spinal surgery and a complete interdiction of ever riding again. That is until very recently when I got permission to ride recumbents and maybe a Crank Forward. So I just got myself a RANS Zenetik and now I'm trying to figure out why this thing has such vague steering at low speeds and how to fix it. 

I think a post in the "Components, Wrenching" forum may yield some answers.:thumbsup:

Good to be here.


----------



## s.warneke

Hello bike world!

I'm a long time lurker, but only recently started posting. My name is Scott, and I'm a _relatively_ new cyclist. I'm a 5th year senior at the University of Oregon, and started riding my freshman year, first as a necessity to get around a college town. But cycling quickly became something more. A couple of bike swaps/builds and thousands of miles later, I am a cycling addict.

I'm a Product Design major, and have tried relating as many design projects to cycling as I can. I was a major part of my school's team that designed and built a bike for (and won!) the Oregon Manifest bike design/build competition.

So yeah, I have bit the bug, am racing for my school's team, and really want to work in cycling design.

Oh, since I've already drawn this introduction out already, I might as well mention how lucky I was to intern at Specialized this past summer! That pretty much solidified my desire to work in the industry.


----------



## Yosoyway

Ed38 said:


> Hello Everyone, my name is Ed and I'm new to the sport really doing it keep in shape. Well Since I'm new to this I really didn't want to spend a lot of $$$ on a new bike they are pretty expensive so I bought a gmc denali with only about 2 hrs of road time used for $50 from CL. I would like your opinion on this it is literally new with a computer speedometor/ mileage/ hours on it condition is good. Now the bike is a little on the heavy side, but for the price and me being new to this I think it was a good choice. What do you think?


I started with the same bike. I liked it and although a little heavy I enjoyed riding it. I was going to do some upgrades to maybe make it a little lighter but decided to buy a true road bike.

Enjoy it until you are ready to upgrade.


----------



## branthopolis

Hello. My name is Mark from Woodstock, GA.

I'm a new road rider but have ridden mountain bikes fairly heavily for the last couple of years.
I'm also an avid street and dirt motorcyclist of many years but I seem to have been bitten by the pedal bike bug and the motorcycles are mostly collecting dust in the garage these days.

My goal for road biking is to work up to & participate in various charity & 'fun century' rides and also hoping the road conditioning will help me improve as an mtb rider.


----------



## specialized883

*Clueless newbie*

Hey everyone. So I just inherited a road bike and have decided to get into the sport. People tell me its a decent bike, but I have no clue if they are telling me the truth. Maybe you veterans out there can tell me.
Here are the details:
Specialized Sequoia Elite
Shimano 105 components
Specialized Carbon 2 forks with zertz dampening system
Xero lite XR-1 rims
Shimano 105 crank arms
Easton ea50 stem
carbon fiber seat post

Even though its an older bike (like 8 yrs or something) it was meticulously maintained. Does anyone out there even know what its worth?


----------



## HoldYaLine

from sydney, teenager who is an avid cyclist


----------



## bikerector

Sounds like a sweet internship.


----------



## bikerector

Just need another post so I can start a thread


----------



## DocRogers

Hey,
Been hanging around here awhile, may as well introduce myself. Name is Matt, been riding pretty steadily for many years, though not always a lot of miles. Raced Cat 5 a couple of seasons, too slow to be very competitive, but I had fun. All that stopped with the birth of my daughter. Now, as the dad of a 5 year old, I am finding myself doing a few more miles every year. No real interest in racing anymore, and "training" just sucks the joy out of riding my bike, so . . . I'll just keep riding my bike.


----------



## orioner

hi all, - rider in santa monica looking to build a a bike this week : )


----------



## Full_Spectrum

Hey- Im new. Hope everyone had a good day.


----------



## vscolnago

I just ride colnago c40's and c50's.


----------



## vscolnago

I also buy colnago C40/C50 framesets and then sell them on. My hobby.


----------



## vscolnago

I will shortly have two c40's for sale. Both approx 56x56 and thus in size 58cm. One is a ASTAY art decor deep red and black, and the other is a BSTAY in LX10.


----------



## vscolnago

The c40 in LX10 requires some paint repair. I need detailed photos of another c40 with the same LX10 paint scheme. If you have such a bike please contact me.


----------



## vscolnago

And now that I have posted 5 messages hopefully I will be able to send a message to Salsa_Lover who has the same frame to see if they can photo it for me.


----------



## vscolnago

Nope 5 more. Here is then is my 5 suggestions for better riding:


----------



## vscolnago

1 - buy a colnago C40. Ride it whenever the weather makes it safe. Never transport it without wrapping it up like the finies china! Never store it on a balcony near the sea or in any other salty air environment (this goes for any bike really). If you live near the keep the whole bike dry, lubed and waxed at all time . A c40 is for life not just for christmas!


----------



## vscolnago

2 - winter bike - Mine is a c50. An ex race bike from the Panaria Team. Ridden by Fortunatto Baliani.
What I am saying is dont sacrifice your winter ride on some junk frame. Bikes were made to be ridden. Colnago's were made to be ridden everywhere. C40's and C50's are tough. Just take care of them. I put crud roadracer mudguards on and I also put foam rubber bumpers on the forks, stays, and main tubes. Wipe it down with baby wipes after each ride, and re lube. Just use brass nipples on wheels and stainless spokes. Aksium's or Fulcrum 5's make great winter wheels.


----------



## vscolnago

3 - Buy Assos. Assos make comfortable gear. Its miles better than the competition. There shorts are very comfy and they make long versions for us tall people. If your going out every saturday morning for your 100miler ( I expect everyone on this forum does this ), comfort counts and turn a big ride into a easy ride.


----------



## vscolnago

4 - Ride in Europe. The cycling in europe is phenomenal. Italy is superb. They built motorways with no tolls. Crap motorways but still motorways. Now 99.99% of the traffic is on them. But they left all the original roads?? Thus for every motorway you see on a map there is a t least 2 paved roads running along side it. All with little or no traffic. Tuscany is perfect. Capuccino is 1.50 euros everywhere, and is perfect everywhere. No starbucks , no costa, just good coffee. Sorry starbucks - your beans are good but your equiptment cannot make a good espresso.


----------



## vscolnago

5 - switch to a compact groupset. If you live anywhere hilly and have noticed that over the years you have slowed up or dont seem to be doing the miles get a 50/34, 48,36 or even a 51/33. Just get it!
Unless you live somewhere completely flat ,53/39 is not meant for mortals. It is for the demi gods called professional cyclists. They have the time to train 100 miles a day. Everyday. Oh, and switch to Campagnolo. Live is to short for Shimano!


----------



## aznewbie

*Advice for injured hubby....*

Hi all, big time newbie here. I need advice on buying a trainer for disabled husband. The only bike he has right now is a beach cruiser. Do they work on cruisers? His is 250 lbs and really needs some exercise. Walking is very painful for him, so we thought a bike trainer might work. Needs to be sturdy and SAFE....no jumping off and slamming him thru the wall (maybe I've been watching too many "Funniest Home Videos!"  We live on a steep hill, in a small town in AZ, with no bike shop.

If this works, I'll be back for advice on a mountain bike...but he needs to get some strength and balance back first. Don't have much in the way of cash either...any suggestions?

Thanks...
Leslie


----------



## azura84

*Greetings*

Hi everyone, another newb to the ranks. 

I am a college student and health worker, I recently purchased an intro-level 2011 Specialized Allez and have only began my trek to repairing my fun-time-abused body. Also with the hopes of achieving my long time desire of becoming a competitive triathlete. Having read many motivational posts already I can say I am looking forward to biking and sharing with you all. Thanks for the open invitation.


----------



## Stantone

Hey all
I'm Stan. I'm new to this forum but I'm nearly 64 years old so I'm not new to much else. Hell, I was doping and riding before Lance Armstrong could walk! OK, it was just a little pot in the 60's and I didn't make anyone else do it and I sure as hell didn't win anything. Just sayin'.

Always been a recreational rider, done some centuries, mostly just gotta get out and turn 'em over. It's either a healthy life style or a death wish, not sure which.

Anyway, love this forum - got a little of everything: jocks, chumps, and lots of folks who are trying real hard to improve themselves. That's cool. Keep riding, y'all. It feels good when you stop, and sometimes, when you're out there, you have these moments........


----------



## DocRogers

What Stan said!


----------



## arnehuse

*Catastrophic Carbon Fork Failure*

Last night I was cruising along at my usual 24 Km/hr on my much loved Cannondale R5000. I heard a loud SNAP and my face was launched into the pavement with my feet clipped in! I am feeling lucky to be alive when I took the winter cover off my helmet and saw the damage it sustained. I split my face open which required stitches and my shoulder is messed up, but miraculously no broken bones.
I am still in shock. It seems like one of the worst things that can happen to a rider with no warning. Just working this through but anyone heard of this? I am not allowed to post photos but I have a link to them.


----------



## marcandrita

*Newbie*

Hi,

I am a newbie.
Just retired and purchased a road bike. Use to ride a mountain bike years ago. Have been enjoying cycling until today, when the weather turned cold. Any suggestions for cold weather gear?
Thanks


----------



## stephen13

*greetings...*

hi,
i am a new member but have been reading threads here for quite some time.
i love bikes and have been riding and racing for about 20 years.
am living in korea now and racing on the road a lot and on the MTB a bit.
currently have 5 bikes (all metal) and am thinking of getting my first carbon bike for next season. 
just wanted to say hi and thanks for letting me join your group.
cheers all,
stephen


----------



## nolight

Newbie from Singapore though I have been to USA. We hardly have long endless roads like you have here (east to west of the island is only 42 km = 26 miles!) and tons of traffic lights. The country is also very flat (highest point is 163.63m!). But I enjoy riding.


----------



## Woodmaster

Hi there...newby in this forum, but not in cycling 
I`m comming from one of the europes smallest countries, Slovenia 
(jup, the one of chicken shape  ) with a lot of wood. Thatswhy I studied wood science and in my free time I create wooden road bicycles.

And this is what I create and drive.....If you are interested, there is a bit more about bicycles in here:
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Tratar-Bikes/123177927698288?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## Woodmaster

Hi there...newby in this forum, but not in cycling 
I`m comming from one of the europes smallest countries, Slovenia 
(jup, the one of chicken shape  ) with a lot of wood. Thatswhy I studied wood science and in my free time I create wooden road bicycles.

And this is what I create and drive.....If you are interested, there is a bit more about bicycles in here:
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Tratar-Bikes/123177927698288?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## section_eight

Hi! I'm new to road biking. I actually just finished my first ride! It was a mere 5.5 miles, but I loved my new Felt F85. Bought it. Brought it home and rode it!


----------



## halldavid328888

Howdy. I am David Hall from Asland. What's up people?


----------



## Andcot

hey andrew here i new to road bikes, i a lorry driver needing to get fit.


----------



## MrMikeM

*New old guy*

Hello.

I've liked and ridden bikes since I was able to pedal one, I'll be 68 the first of the year.

Back in my 30-40's I rode a lot here in SoCal, mostly Orange county coastal area.

So here I am working my way back into it.

I just bought a used Scattante and am in the process of getting it to fit me comfortably.

I'm really missing my 30-40 year old legs!!


----------



## Rollingeezer

Have you ridden it very far? There is a little break in period for the butt, but should be used to it in a couple days.


----------



## scotton

New to the site, not to cycling.


----------



## Rollingeezer

*Seats*

Sorry scotton, no disrespect intended


----------



## Gavash

Hello!

New to the forum! Just purchased my very first road bike, and am looking forward to logging many miles on it! Looks like there is a lot of good info on this forum which I will be looking forward to reading and hope to learn more about cycling!


----------



## mandsmonk

Hello all. Been lurking around the forum a few months. Started riding a Raleigh 4.0 Comfort bike for exercise around April. After 1500 miles and loads of fun my ass called for an upgrade. In late August I purchased a Trek 4.5. Rode my first organized ride this past weekend. I am hooked. Anyway, 58 years old, 35 lbs lighter than when I started my healthy life changes in January. Borderline high blood pressure and borderline diabetes is gone now. Clean checkup from the Doc was the reward. I'm riding around 300 miles a month, wishing I had time for more. I plan to continue through the winter as Southeast Texas winters are mild comparatively. Thanks for all the advice shared on this forum. See you on the road.


----------



## 1badsahara

*Hello from Arizona*

Been looking around the site for a while now and figured it was time to say hello. I am enjoying the cooler weather now in AZ


----------



## marek165

*new*

Hi my name is Marek and I am new to this forum. I'm from Michigan, been riding since 1983.


----------



## freediverian

Ok so my name is Ian and Im a cyclist...it feels good to get that off my chest whilst in the circle of trust.

Yes im new and hoping to find a place where I can discuss aspects of my bike project, get some ideas and generally seek assistance.

I have a bitzza bike, made up of bits from this and that. I guess its probably best to describe it as a hybrid ...not quite one thing or the other.

Currently my idea is to make it a 10 speed with a single chain ring. It is made up of Shimano elements but no one groupset, 7 speed and a single chain ring but I have had problems with the changes, the derailleur is an old 105 and is quite tired, the gear shifter is worn in for down shifts and also needs replacing.

Can anyone suggest a 10/single arrangement...does it work? can it be done or will i run into more issues with chain jumping of the single ring or the higher and lower gears not being so usable?


----------



## gregoryb888

*NewB looking for New Bike*

Hi Everyone-
I'm a newbie and looking to get a new bike. I live in Brooklyn and after Hurricane Sandy, I've had to borrow bikes to ride to work. Now, I'm thinking of getting my OWN bike. :thumbsup: Looking for single speed/fixie, perhaps. Maybe I might want to get a kit or customize my own just for the learning experience. If anyone has any tips, please send along! Thanks.


----------



## tankbirdfinder

*New to posting, but have read many threads*

A general thank you goes out to those of you who take the time to discuss things like Crud Roadracer fenders, BB30 bottom brackets, Good/bad pts. of Cervelo R3 and R5, etc... I located this website approx. 6 month's ago and started checking "informal review threads" on products I was interested in purchasing. This website has been a treasure of information on all kinds of questions. I would not consider myself a serious biker although I own 2 MTB's, a Cervelo R3, and a daily commuter with full fenders and bags for riding to work. As I tell my friends, I just ride bikes because I enjoy riding and staying in shape. I'll never win a race, I don't even compete. I ride MTB trails with my dog for exercise to him. Possibly lame by some standards, but once again, I smile doing it. 

Thank you to the people who take the time to provide information on products and knowledge on mechanics. Some of us read it and appreciate the knowledge transfer. 

Cheers, tankbirdfinder


----------



## usmcrp

*Saying hello*

Greetings all, just a quick note to say hello. I look forward to interacting in this forum.

Kevin


----------



## justbike

*evening fellow enthusiasts!*

hello all

long time troller, first time poster. I've read and learned a great deal searching around these forums and decided it's finally time to join and share the wealth. 

I suppose thats just a greeting and not really an introduction.

Name's Cory. Been riding for as long as I can remember. @ 22 yrs? Riding is my addiction, peace, adrenaline, relaxation, transportation... you name it. Got heavily in road riding a few years ago, and am planning on enjoying another 20+ years of it! So here I am, ready to ask many questions and help answer and that I can. Hope to speak with many of you in the future. 

Cheers!


----------



## Aschster

Hi all,
I'm new to this forum and hoping to gain a bit more knowledge about bikes and maintenance.

I currently have two racing bikes,
Cannondale system six
Velocita bits and pieces bike made up of parts from my old bianchi

Regards,

Ash


----------



## Wazgilbert

Hi All,

as usual, joined to join in on a specific thread, and then sucked into another great looking community!

currently riding a home-built up FORT frame with a campy gruppo.

Cheers!

Waz.


----------



## motoxman

*newbie ex motocross racer*

Retireing from Motocross, raced mtn bikes off and on for the last 20 years. Started road racing last year. Competed in 20 plus events this year.. Looking to this forum for advice and information. Also this forum web is very glitchy, need to back out some of the advertisements, there slowing it down.
Peace 
motoxman


----------



## Mr Moni

Hey Im a noob to the site and I am new to road biking, I am training as a sprinter also enjoy climbing. 
I am riding a Trek 2200 and it is amazing. Happy to be a new member to the forum!


----------



## mercdeking

Hello everyone,

New noob here. I"m a retail manager, and I sit behind a desk mostly with going out to customer houses.I realized I was just atrophying and I always enjoyed riding a bike.

I used to ride a sweet diamondback bike when I was a kid and it got stolen.

I then rode an oversized road bike, old style build, can't even remember who made it, busted myself against a gate I crashed into because it was too big! ( I was probably ten or 12).

Road infrequently, then went to college in 2000, where I got a Trek mountain bike for around school.
It got stolen, and I replaced it with a Trek 820.
Got out of school and put the bike in my parent's garage.

I pulled it out about 3 weeks ago and road it again. I also realized it was heavy and I was going to mainly road bike so I took a chance with a WalMart Schwinn 1300xl. It was a bit big but I could still touch the ground rode it for about 1 week when the quality of the assembly just annoyed me too much. Plus putting in good money to fix it just didn't seem worth it. The shifting just sucked and I followed video after video to tune it right. Build my own stand as well. Nothing helped and at that time I did not find a local bike shop that I really felt wasn't trying to jack me by quoting me a high price but their prices on their websites were lower.

Returned it and just bought a bike from Giantnerd, yup taking a chance but I got a good idea of fit from going to the trek and cannondale bike shops around me. 
Figure if I have to I'll pay the 45 bucks for a local shop to do a regular tune up; at worst I can have them do their ultimate tuneup for 75.00. Found this shop later, and their prices were better plus speaking with the people was good. I"ll find out how their service really goes if I do end up needing help.

I did get a feeling for the roads I'ld be traveling from the Schwinn experiment, so I wanted a carbon fork, and slightly nicer components to begin with. I did get the bug, I did 3, 12 mile rides with that schwinn. Plus I'm pretty mechanically inclined. Hell I recently assembled an arrow shed, with what felt like 5000 pieces, I've assembled computers and set those up, I've also assembled a bike in the past but it was a fixed gear. But I figure Youtube will help just for me to get it in the right order.

Anyways the bike I ordered was the GT GTR series 3.0, size Small, I have a small inseam, big trunk but short legs. So reaching the handles/bars wasn't ever an issue. I felt I could almost have gone with the xs, but I figure if the sizing is off a little, I can still return the bike, and just get a different one in exchange; which will cost me $50 bucks. So I figure once I get it, I"ll put on the front tire and see how it feels.

I considered going to my local shops but I have a $550 dollar budget and I went passed it by 38 bucks just for a bike. I did not want to buy the trek 1.1 for 650 because with taxes it would have climbed to $713.70. That was the only other bike in my area, hey that 150 dollars was important! I don't like to borrow and already stretching dollars for the holidays.

Anyways I"ll do a review of the outcome of my purchase and the bike later if I don't get too busy.


----------



## benroe1000

Hey everyone,
I'm in my second year of riding. I absolutely love it. I'm trying to get my family in it as well. It's the funnest form of exercise I've come across so far. I have quickly fallen madly in love with the sport even though I'm not built for it as so many of my non riding friends have told me. I don't care. I love cycling!!


----------



## stom

Hello all. I just got into cycling less than a year ago. It really has taken over my life.. in a great way! I love racing and just riding in general.


----------



## Woodmaster

Hello!


----------



## babaos

hello guys.

Im Alex, my nickname is Babaos, im from Romania Bucharest. I ride a trek 6500 2011. My passions are XC and snowboarding.

here are some tracks with me on my trek 6500 


Here are some movie clips with me and my bike 

underground fort expedition - YouTube ( underground fort expedition)

back in time in Romania - bike expedition on Arges river to Danube - YouTube (danube expedition)


red bull moontime bike challenge urban story - YouTube (red bull moontime bike challenge)


Sexy Valley Bike 1080 HD - YouTube (azuga carpati mountains)


trek 6500 cross country 1080p - YouTube (bucharest andronache forrest)


bike trails - YouTube (cheile zanoagei )


----------



## jumbolaw

Hi, I'm Michael and I'm definitely a proud NOOB. I kind of, sort of did some mountain biking in high school, but not much,and am now considering getting into triathlons. Looking forward to getting some good advice here!


----------



## MPowerR1

*Testing*

Testing


----------



## Dariob

*Hello*

Hello to all
Mi name is Dario and i love cycling.
View attachment 268899

Last Dec i was hit by a motorcycle and really learn how much i love riding a bike.
still afraid every day but getting back to normal slowly and feeling more and more energy and love for this sport.
The forum is a real help to me everyday as i learn a lot. Hope one day be able to help somebody too.


----------



## mando

*New guy*

Hi, new to the forum. Road biker for three years, physician, climb lots of big hills in western North Carolina. Great to find a lifelong sport at this age (58).

Even did a bike build a few months ago. A lightweight carbon with Dura Ace; I also ride a Moots-what a machine. Thanks for having a great site to explore.


----------



## stom

Hello everyone. I am Sean. I Love cycling!


----------



## ucfquattroguy

I'm now discovering my love for the bicycle for the 2nd time. Was riding around 150miles/week in high school. Graduated, went to college, job, etc. Fast-forward 10 years...I'm back on the bike. Was riding a '87 Cannondale R500. After figuring out that I was back at it long-term...upgraded to a '11 Trek Madone 5.2. Very good bang for your buck (never mind the difference between old school aluminum and carbon...whoa). 
- Justin


----------



## wreq

Hello everybody! Been lurking on that carbon clincher from China forum for quite some time and finally made my jump to purchase them. I am content with the community here @RBR and wanted to introduce my n00bself to the forums. Plan on meeting new people and making new cycling friends.


----------



## mybutthurts

Hello all. Newbie here and to biking. I converted my OLD Univega mountain bike just to see if I could actually stick with it before making a big investment. Well, I managed to put on 1000 miles and I can't believe it. I will be making a larger investment in the off season to a "real" road bike and I can't wait for my first century tour and other rides with friends next year!


----------



## Peddlar

*This is Pretty Cool*

New to the forum but I've cycled for many years but it has gotten more intense the past two years. I had a very nice Milano 3V Wing stolen and the process of replacing it has gotten me into trouble. I searched the internet far and wide to compare frames, components ,wheels tires and put together a very nice Look 595 Ultra, Record, Shamal Ultra 2 way fit. The problem is that experience made me want to do it again. I've since put together a Stradalli Palermo Sram Red. Now I find myself constantly on the internet searching any and every cycling site, Ebay looking for my next project. I think I'm addicted. One of my cycling buddies has amassed over 50 bikes like this. I need to talk to him.. We may need therapy.


----------



## CyclistofPeace

Just joined this forum... I've been on here a couple times for reviews and other random threads but never took the time to post.

I'm Andrew and I'm from Southern California. I'm currently a student studying Mechanical Engineering at UC Riverside. I used to primarily be a mountain biker since its been a part of my life for a significant chunk of my life (12-18). After I moved to Riverside I found that there weren't very many people to mountain bike with- even after getting involved with the UCR Cycling Club. The casual Wednesday Yogurt rides were on the road (fixed or road) and I eventually picked up a fixed gear bike so I could keep up with the pace. I soon found that I really like riding on the road and ended up selling my fixed gear bike so I could build a respectable one from the ground up. That project resulted in my '06 S-Works Langster being built and I must say that I'm very very proud of that bike. I continued to ride fixed with the club and eventually started riding frequently on training rides. And now just recently, one of the members put up his Leopard CL1 for sale and I picked it up almost immediately. I now have a full stable of a ' 08 Specialized Pitch Pro, '06 S-Works Langster, and a '11 Leopard CL1.


----------



## MarkThailand

Hi,

I am a recreational biker and bike for exercise and mental health. I have two beautiful sons, ages 4 and 8, and a smart and amazing wife. I consider myself more fortunate than most and am extremely grateful.

I own a small engineering and construction company specializing in designing and building special requirements factories and laboratories but was trained as a scientist. I consider my liberal arts college education the cornerstone of my education.

Due to my family and professional responsibilities, I can ride only on Saturdays and Sundays from as early as I can wake up until 11 am, when I have to be in the door to resume my parenting duties. Since I live in a big metropolitan city like Bangkok now and I have to drive to my training loop, this means that I get to ride 7 hours total maximum. I usually ride about 200 km on the weekends.

I have been in Bangkok, Thailand since 2003. Prior to that, I was in Vientiane, Laos for 1 year, Pasadena, CA for 8 years, Philadelphia, PA for 6 years, Portland, OR for 4 years, Bangkok, Thailand for 12 years, Beirut, Lebanon for 4 years, and Portland, OR for two years after I was borne. I am 43, there are some overlapping years above.

Cheers.

Mark


----------



## DocRogers

Peddlar said:


> New to the forum but I've cycled for many years but it has gotten more intense the past two years. I had a very nice Milano 3V Wing stolen and the process of replacing it has gotten me into trouble. I searched the internet far and wide to compare frames, components ,wheels tires and put together a very nice Look 595 Ultra, Record, Shamal Ultra 2 way fit. The problem is that experience made me want to do it again. I've since put together a Stradalli Palermo Sram Red. Now I find myself constantly on the internet searching any and every cycling site, Ebay looking for my next project. I think I'm addicted. One of my cycling buddies has amassed over 50 bikes like this. I need to talk to him.. We may need therapy.


Yup, that's how my addiction started.


----------



## demondescender

Hi, another newbie from Finland so my Fort SLC is hanging in the garage! How do I get fit now?


----------



## SauronHimself

Howdy. I got into cycling when I was 11 and began seriously road riding when I was 15. I did some races here and there before going to college and getting commissioned into the Navy. Now I'm out and working as an engineer, and I'd like to see about getting back into racing.


----------



## cpj38

*Hello*

Hi, my name is Chris. 42 yo from Melbourne Australia. Started riding again about 4 years ago and good hooked, Now my road bike is my pride and joy. Just got some Zipp 404s (without disclosing price to my wife) and so happy. Much healthier than i was 5 years ago and have a hobby which I enjoy. New to forums in general, but lets see.


----------



## Styver

Hi, Have just signed up as I was tired of browsing and not being able to see all the images. been riding for years, but main interests are in restoring/old classic steel bikes.

Cheers


----------



## benelliboy

*MTB turned Commuter*

Hello,

I am a recent MTB rider turned Commuter... I am from the Fresno,Ca area. Lots of places to ride. I hope to share any info I may have. However, most of you will probably help me the most, since I would be the novice.

I will be purchasing a road bike soon. The MTB conversion is nice, but not working like a real road bike.


----------



## Worf

Hello, I live in near by Sao Paulo, Brazil in a perfect area for both Road and MTB. 
I'm more into road bikes but I also love to ride in the middle of the wilderness.


----------



## bicimechanic

*Hello!*

Hello everyone, my name is Jason and I live in Baltimore, Maryland. Been riding off and on for a long time and worked as a pro mechanic in shops for about 20 years. Traveled around working for a few pro teams. Been a member on a few other forums when I have the time and have been a lurker here for a long time. I am a Paramedic with the BCFD and have been for the past 6 years. I also started a small repair shop, Service Course Cycle Studio. Check us out if you like! Thanks!


----------



## skh25

Hi, new here, just been looking for a new entry level road bike. I have not ridden much over the last 30 years. Been looking at a Felt f85, and a few others in the same class. I was wondering what would be a good pedal if I wasn't looking at dedicated shoes just yet. Any thoughts are welcome


----------



## BigRich

*Hi - my name is Rich*

Hey all,
per the request of the moderator, I am posting my first post. I am also going to be a first time road rider. I say going to be, as I am still trying to decide what bike to get for my big body. ALA - BigRich - 6'4" 240lbs.

Have narrowed it down to Specialized Roubaiz SL4, Orbea Orca SLT and Pinerallo Paris. All ride great and goal is to do Century Rides and the Rockies this summer.
thanks for everyone's very helpful information.
BigRich


----------



## Pitbulltanker

Hi all,My name is Michael and I am from eastern Oregon. I am New to riding and will be investing in a new road bike here soon.


----------



## jhendricko

First time commenter, long time reader. Got on here so I could see photos and I suppose I'll join the conversation now that I have an account. Love bikes, all kinds of bikes, but especially road.

J


----------



## ellssuu

Name is Scott,

Beginning of Summer I purchased a Scott Speedster S10 with Ultegra components. Have put about 700 miles on it since purchase. Really enjoying riding.


----------



## PlatyPius

ellssuu said:


> Name is Scott,
> 
> Beginning of Summer I purchased a Scott Speedster S10 with Ultegra components. Have put about 700 miles on it since purchase. Really enjoying riding.


Pronouns are bad.

How is babby formed? How girl get pragnent?


----------



## lloydbraun

Hi, new member, don't yet own a bike, came here and have been lurking for a few weeks to get some insight on the big purchase. I'm looking into the used bike market (mainly craigslist) and also some of the local shops. Lots of 2012's on sale right now, so i'll keep you guys posted on the progress. Just wanted to get the intro outta the way. Been doing alot of searches, got a few questions, and y'all probably see me posting here and there. I'm just learning so go easy on me...


----------



## Shintaro

*Newbie needs help*

Hi! Im having problems shifting from the small ring to the big ring with my EPS and q-rings(53x40). are there compatibility issues? i laso experience after not shifting for a while during reides that the eps, somewhat, goes into sleep mode. help! =)


----------



## Shintaro

Hi! my name is Shintaro and im from the philippines. (roadie) =)


----------



## Franco_10

Hi my name is John, I'm interested in trying out cyclo cross but don't own the right bike however, I do own a Trek 7.3.what I'm asking for is can I change the handle bars over to fit cyclo cross bars on my Trek? Just to give it a couple of goes before I go out and buy the right bike!
Your help would be much appreciated.


----------



## irf

Hi all,

I just stumbled across this very useful looking forum when looking for help with questions I had regarding my road bike. Looking forward to a long and happy association!

Cheers,

irf


----------



## Anant

*Hi everyone,*

I am new to this and I have keen interest in getting information and sharing my views that's why I am here and hope you all will appreciate me.


----------



## tijuanaderosa

Hey im new to this forums hope to find some info on a bike i just got


----------



## twindad222

Well, I am new to this forum but, have been riding my road bike now for a little over two years. I am from Florida so it is pretty flat, we have some places north that have some hills that I train on from time to time. Went to Georgia this year and rode the 3 Gap race, finished and found out that I was not ready for mountains yet. Next year I hope to be a bit lighter and stronger. I ride a Specialized Roubaix, I am pretty sure I have spoiled myself for faster bikes with more aggressive geometry, etc. I love my bike but, I am sure like many I spend my free time drooling over other bikes and components. So far this forum looks to have some great conversations, I look forward to learning from all of you. Cheers!


----------



## Lampchop

1st post so hello everyone.

I am just getting into road bikes and I have decided to buy one. I have narrowed it down to three bikes:
2006 Fuji Roubaix Pro
2007 Cannondale Caad 8 optimo 2
2007 Trek 1500

All similarly priced ($700-$800), all in great shape, all stock set ups.

So what do you think? which is the best. I plan to ride about 200 (goal) miles per week and eventually do triathlon and century rides. Im 6'3" 200lbs. I would love to hear what you have to say.


----------



## HumanPowered

Hey,

I am a newby to the forum, but not to cycling. I mostly ride road bikes, but like to get on the mountain bike once in a while. I'm from Chicago area, not too many hills nor mtb trails, but still enough places to go out and enjoy. .


----------



## Creatre

Newbie from Atlanta, GA. Ride road bikes. Mainly here to provide my insight on the chinese carbon wheels I picked up.


----------



## sethkauf

*Hello...*

Hello - Seth here. Avid cyclist...riding for YEARS, but significantly stepped-up in last 2 years. Down 60 lbs and over 5,000 miles/year. This sport rocks!


----------



## jonhilsco

I am a long time lurker from Fort Myers, FL. that seldom post comments. 

Been riding for 2 years, started with a Felt Z85, which I have handed down and recently purchased a Cannondale supersix which I enjoy riding even more than the Felt.


----------



## WTaylorA

"Newbie" here 

Grew up in Peru and Chile, where I typically rode 6-7 days a week, up in the mountains, and was rarely off the bike for more than a day all year.

Time, life, age caught up to me after college, and now in my mid 30's, I'm just starting to really get back into riding. "main" ride these days is an early 2000's (2003 I think) Trek, mix of Ultegra and 105. I also have a Gary Fisher mt. bike that I use for commuting (Trek doesn't have rack mounts) and for pulling my daughter's trailer, and bought a 1984 Raleigh Grand Course with a mostly Campy Mirage groupset, with DuraAce DT shifters and rear derailer a while back.

On my "bucket list" for the next couple of years is to go back to Chile, and ride my usual "weekend" ride - from Santiago up to the Farellones/El Colorado ski slopes. Definitely a "Hors categorie" ride - don't know that I could even make it today, but am motivated - at 18, I could do it in just a hair over 2 1/2 hours


----------



## Packersfantaz

My name is Tim in Tucson. Wife and I challenged ourselves we will finish the 42 mile ride in el Tour de Tucson November 2013. Got her a Fuji Robaiux 1.0 on Black Friday and we got 10 miles in on Sunday, she killed me on the way back as I was on a mountain bike. Trying to find the road bike I want. We are excited, I am the big research and technical guy, forums are a great way to get opinions/ideas and this forum seems to have less trolling. Will be on regularly looking for advice help.


----------



## othater

Hello everyone, 
I'm from Southern California, San Gabriel area. 
I've had my Cannondale BlackLighting roadbike since 1995 purchase used.
Road it on and off until recently I decided to join the wife to get in shape and been riding on the weekends. 
Being basically a noobie, I'm hoping learn from the experience people here.


----------



## jleeasc

*20 yr layoff - getting back in*

I just bought a Trek Mtn Bike a week ago and am loving it. However, I know that I won't be hitting trails everyday and can get more riding in by adding a road bike to the stable. So, here I am.

I rode twenty years ago but got sidetracked with raising a family. I really hate, hate, hate runnung but I need to be out there. Biking is so much more enjoyable and easier on the body than running.

Started the shopping today for a road bike. Boy have things changed since I had my last bike. Going to take me a while to catch up.


----------



## whitesummer

Hi,
I,am from TP HCM ( Viet Nam )
I have Cannondale bike and i like riding for good health.


----------



## whitesummer

Hi,
I,am from TP HCM ( Viet Nam )
I have Cannondale bike and i like riding for good health.


----------



## theEconomist

Hello all road commuter here! buying a new road bicycle soon


----------



## dpoker52

new to the forum and fairly new to road cycling. Started being semi serious with cycling for a little over one year and have really enjoyed it.


----------



## jleeasc

Need 4 more posts.


----------



## jleeasc

Now just 3.


----------



## jleeasc

Almost there.


----------



## jleeasc

And there you go.


----------



## adrianocastro

I live in SF and can’t imagine riding without hills. I hate every minute of it and I love it.


----------



## Gharp23

From east Tx area, where cycling isn't very common and everyone is out to run me over. Been commuting on my trek 7.5 and riding for fun/exercise for a few years and just now getting into road cycling and would like to start doing some road rides, maybe compete in a few races and do a few triathlon in the near future. I am also addicted to bikeporn.


----------



## skitorski

Hello. I am skitorski.


----------



## CAZADOR

*new to sport.*

had a mntn bike when i was young. now have a road bike and I am a lot older. training for LifeCycle 2013. hi!


----------



## Rx24

*Been lurkin'....*

I've been mostly reading on and off for a few years.

I've been a physical therapist for 15 years, and (**Full Disclosure") I own a bike fit studio -- I've been doing bike fits for 12 years using the Retul infrared system for the last 6; been building custom and stock "boutique" builds for the last 5 years.

I started about 20 years ago doing marathons, then short and long course triathlons, then got into mountain biking which led me to things like the Leadville 100 and 24 hour races. Now I have a family so I ride road and trail and commute and still run but never on my schedule....just fitting it all in when I can.

I train athletes of every blush and caliber but limit my stable to just 15 a year so as not to stretch myself too thin. Might be 24 year old pro cyclists, to 65 year old age group triathletes, but I definitely seem to attract a lot of the ultra-geek set -- 24hour racers, multi-day self-flagellists, etc.

Think that's about it....looking forward to reading more (and some occasional writing).


----------



## Justanislandboy

New member here from Columbus, Ohio.

Been riding seriously for about a year now. Currently have 2 bikes. A 2009 Schwinn Super Sport with flat bars, and a 1998 Schwinn Traveler, (mostly used as the winter trainer) but she gets out on the road sometime...

The Super Sport will be going off to college with the younger brother soon, and the Traveler is a bit cramped and getting a bit long in the tooth. So I will probably be finding myself a new ride about tax return time... Thinking either FELT or Specialized.


----------



## jbep

Hi my name is Jessica. I am a teacher that decided to stay home and homeschool two wonderful children. I am new to biking and trying to get a new bike. I just ordered the GMC denali because it was pretty affordable $180. It is still on its way, but my friend just told me she can sell me her used Fuji bike for $250. Which would be a better deal. Anybody could help?


----------



## FromtheTempest

hey everybody,
just joined the forum and am eager to learn as much as i can. i've been biking for a few years but never very seriously, trying to change that now. i know there are other threads for this but figured i'd ask on this one as well...i'm looking to get a good starter road bike, nothing too expensive but also above the beginner stage. if anyone has any good tips/ideas for what i should get i'm all ears. thanks alot in advance!


----------



## Litespeedvortexsiena

Newbie here! Been lurking around, thought about posting for a while. So, Hi!


----------



## TheBearOfCali

*New and New*

I'm new here, but I've been :devil: lurking here and there since I started/fell in love with cycling Spring of last year.


----------



## hardhead_custom

Fuji Bike is better than GMC Denali.. you can also input the specs of the fuji bike vs the denali bike on the thread so we can see the difference and help you out to choose a better bike and value for your money.. Cheers and welcome to the cycling world!


----------



## Cross_Reference

Hi, I'm new here =] I'm a Graduate Student studying Modern History at KCL and I ride and race Cyclocross as a way to break up the week. I live in Camberwell currently but am from leafy Surrey which means that from time to time I get to not ride in Richmond park as a bit of a treat ^.^

I ride a Genesis Vapour that's been uprated properly for CX (great frame, but the parts were too geared towards general riding) and I'll be racing in London for the next three weeks which'll be a blast =]


----------



## Davide123

Hello,

My name is Davide, i'm from Italy but currently living in the Uk!

Why a USA forum? Because the threads are pretty cool! 

I ride a sweet Italian frame hand build + campagnolo Veloce groupset!

I'm looking to get a Pinarello very soon!

Cheers


----------



## torquredork

I am new here but I have been into cycling for a number of years. I worked in a shop for just about 10 years, starting as a builder and ending as a service manager. My main interests lie in road cycling and racing but I am looking into starting to ride some cyclocross as well.


----------



## torquredork

I am new here but I have been into cycling for a number of years. I worked in a shop for just about 10 years, starting as a builder and ending as a service manager. My main interests lie in road cycling and racing but I am looking into starting to ride some cyclocross as well.


----------



## eniveld

*Hello, this is post #2*

Been riding since the early 1970's, I don't own a car now. I commute by bike every work day, rain, snow, or shine. I have only one bike: a fancy pants road bike, all titanium frame (Serotta Hors Categorie), high end wheels (Campagnolo Shamal Ultra) and components (Campagnolo Record 11). I am a balls out road biker and when I'm out for a training ride or just fun, I like to go as fast as I can, whether that's turns, up hill, down hill, or flats. I love riding echelons, whether it's drafting inches behind someone or pulling the pack through a headwind. I've done a fair bit of mountain biking too, mostly technical single track, a bit of fire trail and downhill, but as I've gotten older, I've liked that less and less.

I've had my share of crashes and yet somehow I have evaded major injury all these years - nothing worse than some pretty dramatic road rash and some bruised but not broken bones. I've yet to get doored, which I think is pretty amazing given all the city biking I do and my riding style.

I've commuted through snowy winters in Seattle, and rainy winters in San Francisco. I especially love riding the 2000-4000 foot mountains around the San Francisco, California Bay Area, like Mt. Diablo, the Oakland Hills, Three Bears, Highway 9/Skyline. I climb a 650 foot hill at the end of my daily commute, which includes a cat-2 climb. OK, on more days than I'd like to admit, I walk up that. It's a ***** to climb. Especially with a heavy backpack. Not in the rain.

So, "hey there!" and tail winds to ya.


----------



## rti27

*Hola*

Hola cycling zombies.


----------



## rti27

any tire experts out there?
wondering about putting cross tires on my bike, instead of my slicks.
i have a ton of limestone paths near me
and wondering how much worse will the rolling resistance be?


----------



## jimibonz

Hello all. Haven't really ridden as an adult despite having owned 2 road bikes at different times. I'm retired, in my 60's and decided it was time to ride, period. My fitness level is still in the toilet but my back stopped hurting and I feel guilty if I don't ride. 

Thanks to all the members who are educating me with your postings.

Almost forgot. I have a CAAD10 4 Rival really enjoy it.


----------



## Packersfantaz

My post here seemed to disappear or I can't find it. My name is Tim and in Tucson, so I am lucky with good riding weather most of the year. Just started the riding about three weeks ago as my wife and I have a goal of riding the 42 mile El Tour de Tucson portion in a little less than a year. We need done any sort of riding and sorely out of shape, I am 6'2" at 255 lbs (good news is that was about 265 three weeks ago, so diet change and riding is helping). 

I have trolled this forum a few weeks so I decided to join as most seem pretty helpful and few threads turn into flame wars.


----------



## triILL

I'm a student at the University of Illinois, part-time employee at a tennis facility, on the UoI triathlon team, and crazy about all things bike-related!


----------



## kinguin7

*The first step to deepening your problem is shamelessly admitting it, right?*

I'm James Schepp, started riding regularly for commuting purposes when I got to college. Ride mountain recreationally and road semi-competitively.


----------



## Outlaw714

I am a new member to this site. I have been lurking for awhile. Just started riding road this September. I picked up an Orbea Vuelta on craigslist and I am enjoying everything about riding.


----------



## mikez

*Newbie in So CA*

Long time rider. Owner of a vintage Somec, 1985 Campy Athena 8 speed. AND a relatively newer LeMond CF ten speed with Campy Chorus.


----------



## mikez

My daily driver.....


----------



## theprophet

I am a new member on here 15 years old and have been a bmxer for a few years my dad started commuting to work so i decided to join in on this hobby we both have fuji flat bar road bikes and have been doing between 50-130km rides together. I recently god myself a proper road bike a Giant OCR 0 2005 for cheap and am looking at training and possibly joining a club


----------



## aytchkay

*Newbie to this forum*

I'm new to this forum and have been riding road bikes for almost 20 years. I'm an architect in the midwest and have recently discovered riding my bike in the mountains of upstate NY.

I like working on my own bikes and have amassed a lot of tools. I know enough to be able to fix my bike and keep it running well - although I go to the lbs for fixes which are more difficult or require special tools.

I find that between the internet and books, there's an answer to almost any question. If not, that's what these forums are for, IMHO.

howard in chicago
where it's flat and getting boring.....


----------



## db853

*New old member*

I am a 'new" old member (joined in '09). Just your basic bike gut, mostly road, ride to work every day, do the big Colorado rides (Ride the Rockies, Triple Bypass), like to tour. I do most of my own mechanics and had to post as a new person to get some info on Campag UT bottom bracket/crank installation problems.


----------



## HeavyMetaLance

Hey all!
Quick introduction.
I am a roadie/MTBer/CX racer in Central New Jersey.
I am on a the MTBNJ.com race team.
Almost all of my road rides are in Hunterdon County, which is on the western part of the state.
Looking forward to conversing with you all!


----------



## Cblackaus

*Hi - new to forum*

I am new to this forum. Hi! 

I purchased this bike in approx 2000. It came from a friend who was working in Japan. One of his cycling buddies didn't like the 'feel of it' after 500km so put it up for sale. RRP was approx 8k (Colnago Titanium with Dura Ace and Kysrium wheels) and he offered it for $2000 !! 

I rode it for about 3 years, took a 5 year break and have been back on it now for approx 2 years. 

I only ride it at local Masters criteriums. As you can see the wheels, stem and handlebars are not original (they originals are all safely packed away). 

I am trying to identify the specific model name because once it is fully retired from active racing, I intend to restore it (although not alot of work needed as I have kept it in good condition). 

What I do know is that it is a Colnago art Decor Titanio - because it says so on the frame 

However, beyond that I am a bit stumped. I have searched sites and Colnago but its not that easy to identify from other pictures. 

Some fo the distinguishing features are the Teardrop shaped top and front tubes. It also had IT Krystal Titanium stem and bars and came with complete Dura Ace and Kysrium wheels. 

I think it's a Oval Master (maybe a lux?). 

However, I would appreciate any assistance in identifying it fully.


----------



## Uncle Muscles

Hello!

I've been lurking here for a while and figured I'd say hi. That and I want to post pictures of my latest acquisition, a 2000 Litespeed Classic with a full Campagnolo Record group. 

Cheers!


----------



## kojie

Hi all,

New to road cycling. Im from the Philippines.

Nice site


----------



## quickbiker

Hi ppl here to find some info to buy a good bike.


----------



## quickbiker

been looking into the new carbon nishiki tour bikes.


----------



## jwnrw

Just joined the forum -- I am a recreational rider, and live in Ottawa, Canada. My usual ride is along the Ottawa River Parkway - I love it especially early on a Saturday morning when it is often that I can ride for an hour or more without seeing anyone else, including cars.

Solitude on a bike is absolute Nirvana for me.

I currently ride a Specialized Sequoia touring bike - mostly all stock, with the exception of pedals. I have a carbon seat post to install in the spring.

Looking for a new bike computer to replace my tried and true Sigma 1609 which died recently after 6 years of heavy use. Thinking on a Bontrager or VDO unit.


----------



## Cdale EVO Tom

Hi Everybody!
My name is Tom. Now 63, I came to the sport two years ago when bad knees ended running and all other high impact activities. I live in the Laurel Highlands of Western PA where I've discovered the joys of climbing steep hills on a light bike. Hope to enjoy hanging out here and learning to be a safer, more accomplished rider.
Best regards to all.


----------



## HumanPowered

jwnrw said:


> I currently ride a Specialized Sequoia touring bike - mostly all stock, with the exception of pedals. I have a carbon seat post to install in the spring.



I ride a Specialized Sequoia too. Mine is a 2007, what year is yours?


----------



## ClayL

I'm sorta new here, been lurking for awhile


----------



## Smedley

Smedley here. 70 y.o. overweight (5'10", 220 lbs), out of shape male in April of this year. After a summer of fairly limited amount of cycling, 201, BP down, A1c down, LDL and triglycerides down, pant size down. So I'm thinking this might be something I should continue. Went clipless yesterday for first time (and didn't fall!).

If a newb can introduce and pose a question on the same post, I'd like input on cold weather apparel, especially base layers (synthetic vs merino, etc) including specific brands. I'd like to keep riding thru the winter, but it's low 30's out there!


----------



## Billsmetro

Hi all. 63 year old. Primarily a runner. Cross trained this year on rock hopper. About 130-150 miles a week plus running 30 or 40 miles. Decided to get into road biking as I am using paved bike/hike trails most of the time. Bought a 2011 CAAD10 and am trying to master clipping in and out. Live in central Nebraska so hills are pretty short. Looking forward to really churning out some miles at a good speed. Weather permitting. Buying a trainer. Don't mind running in any condition no matter how cold or wet but biking a different story


----------



## type36

Just returned to cycling last year after 35+ years. Went with a flat bar hybrid initially because of long term neck issues, but having been itching for a drop bar roadie. Just bought someone else's custom build on a 2012 Roubaix. Very light and lots of goodies.

Mostly riding bike paths here in western Pa as I get used to lots of new things (like clipless pedals). I have lots to learn, and the inevitable dumb questions will likely follow.


----------



## pucela

Hello everybody. 50 year old from central Massachusetts. Avid mountain biker, but recently bitten by the road bug. In April I bought a Trek Madonne 3.1, and I have been enjoying it ever since.


----------



## primov8

Hello everyone. New to this forum, and I've been road cycling since 2008.


----------



## CyclingVirgin

Hello Ladies and Gents,

I would like to introduce myself to everyone as I am not only new to this forum but also to cycling as well. I'm a 28 year old, male Grad student at a CSU in California. I use to ride motorcycles 'competatively' back in the day until an accident ended my fun.  I have always enjoyed the feel of freedom from two wheel so what better way than to get a road bike. 

I have been looking for an alternate means of transport from my residence to school and decided that a bike would be the best option. I looked for a long, long time to find a road bike that was not only functional but also affordable. After failing for 6 months I finally was fortunate enough to acquire a road bike. My friend told me he had is father's old road bike that was sitting in storage. I went and checked it out and everything looked good on it so I grabbed it. It turns out to a 1996 TREK 5200 OCLV Carbon bike with Shimano STI 600 components. 

Being that it had been in storage for over 5 years, it seems as though it needs some TLC as the tires are shot, I'm thinking new tubes as well, the shifters won't downshift (Need Lube?) and a major cleaning is in order. There is no rust so I assume the bike has not been neglected. 


I am sure I will be extremely active on this forum as I am a but a sponge ready to absorb as much information to this new sport as possible. And yes, I know about search function so please leave your torches alone! hehe :lol:

I look forward to learning and enjoying this machine, so on that note, I will take ANY advice and guidance you throw at me!


----------



## Mindcrime

Hey Gang,
45 yr old n00b in Phx Az. I picked up a new Giant Revel 1 MB about 2 months ago, I have been riding it mainly on canal paths, and on the streets and love it. So fast forward, I bought a new Giant Advance 4 yesterday, I guess you could say I am hooked! Lol I am just starting out, so I am not riding great distances, but so far it has made me want more! The site seems pretty awesome so far, my head is spinning from reading all the threads.lol


----------



## Road Ninja

Hello, I'm new to RBR. I've been riding since the late 1950's on every surface. I'm interested in learning about newer road bikes. The last road bike I owned was a 1980's 10 speed Apollo.


----------



## dsquare

Hello all. I'm new to RBR and I've took up road biking 3 years ago. I started out with a Giant OCR-2 and, this year, I upgraded to a Cannondale SuperSix 3. I'm constantly trying to improve my riding skills and knowledge.


----------



## spoolnaround

Hi all total newb here from Fresno Ca. I got my first road bike the yesterday after several test rides on new bikes and lots of internet searching. I settled on a used Cannondale CAAD 8 with 105 package. Today was my first ride, 10 miles 40 minutes on pretty flat land but a breeze. My legs are still pumped, I love it. I am an out of shape 42yo with thrashed knees, just had surgery two weeks ago (#4 on that knee) and was looking for a good way to build my legs back up and loose some weight. I am looking forward to putting some serious miles on this thing.


----------



## bcsfcal

Living in SF, new to road biking and trying to research my first bike purchase. Currently narrowed down to either:
- 2012 Cannondale synapse 5 105 on sale for $1,050. 
- 2013 Felt z85 for $1,300
- 2013 Caad8 6 for $1,180 (love the black and red paint job on this bike)

Any thoughts? I intend to use the bike fairly regularly for fitness rides (both on a trainer and outside).


----------



## bcsfcal

Oh..and I also look forward to becoming part of this extremely useful community! 

Cheers


----------



## UtahCyclist

My name is Don and I started Cycling in the summer of 2011. I was a runner and my buddy said if I can run a marathon, then I should do this bike ride called LoToJa (Logan UT, to Jackson WY) with him. I fell in love with it and now trying make my way up the amateur ranks in tri's, but having a full time job and being active in a lot of other things like skiing kind of kills my training a bit.


----------



## spinalman

I have just joined by recommendation from local bike shop, East Ridge Cycle. Hello to all.


----------



## delcrossv

Hi- I have 5 kids(ages 13 to 5) riding vintage mini road bikes- a Motobecane, 3Gitanes and a Peugeot. The also race them at the local velodrome (citizen's racing). The older ones will be doing some short TT's next summer.

I like randonneuring myself.


----------



## Silentfoe

First post. I am primarily a mountain biker but I ride all sorts of bikes and really enjoy my time on the road. I've never raced on the road but I do enjoy centuries and group rides. My road bike is a 2011 Scott CR1 Team and because it isn't my primary bike, I don't see much reason to upgrade it. I'm just out there to have fun.


----------



## taylor632

From Hawaii and new to cycling! Want to start mainly road but occasional mountain biking with my husband. We need to pick up bikes for the both of us. Can anyone recommend a quality bike thats mid range in price ($500-$1000). We were looking at the Trek Mamba or Marlin for my husband and don't have any clue what to get for myself. Trek is easiest for us to get as our options are limited on Maui. Any suggestions would help. Thanks!


----------



## SkinnyTire

My name is Tyler and I am a cycling addict.... I have been clean for 14 hours but don't think it will last


----------



## Urico

Hello, my name is Rico and I live in the SF bay area. I've been lurking the forums and website for a while. I thought it was about time to join. Been cycling for 3 years. I ride for open roads and for my health.


----------



## AlleganyBicycleShop

Holas! I am a newbie on this forum but have been around cycling for many years. I raced up until 2010 when my son was 6 months old. I decided spending my mornings with him was better than spending 4-6hrs on the road bike or trainer. I have a shop in Western NY called Allegany Bicycle Shop. I love cycling and every aspect of it. the health benefits and social benefits are great but honestly, I just love riding my bike. From cruising around the neighborhood with my son in the trailer to hitting the local mtb trail to riding in a group, I love it all. There is nothing like riding your bike and enjoying nature while improving yourself.


----------



## SolarSmudge

Just saying to everybody. Been commuting on a hybrid flat-bar bike for the past three years and have decided it's time to get back into road-bikes.

I'm pretty obsessed with the Bianchi range and will talk Celeste-related topics with anyone for as long as they like.

Oh, and live in sunny (*sarcasm alert) old England!


----------



## deanavfc

Hi I'm Dean from Birmingham UK

I've had an eventful first year riding in sportives and triathlon.

Lurking here lots but now need advice on a new wheelset for my new bike.

Hope you can help my Naive noob brain pick a decent set :0)


----------



## deanavfc

Not sure if I've posted in the right place?!?!


----------



## larryg300

Hi, I'm from Virginia Beach, New to road biking but addicted anyway. built my own first bike through E-bay, Cannondale Slice TT Frame, Oval A901 TT bar, 404 front and 808 rear wheel with Botrager R4 tires, I got mix match group set of Shimano Dura ace and Ultegra and ROTOR 3d plus/Q ring 155mm crank setup. friends say it cost atleast $6k but in reality it cost me $1400 and 7 months of bidding in e-bay.


----------



## Bevo

*Toronto checking in*

Hey guys!

Getting back on the Road bike after a few years off and am looking forward to getting more info and riding partners here.

Picked up a 2012 Tarmac Ultegra bike and am looking forward to getting out...once it warms up a bit.

Bathurst Finch if anyone is in the area..

Cheers!!


----------



## RRRob

*Noob to the forum*

Hi all,
I have been creeping roadbikereview for a while now and been road riding for a couple of years. I am an avid mountain biker that enjoys pounding the pavement.

I have an older Trek 2300D. It is a 1999 vintage but in excellent condtion.

I live 30 miles west of Boston MA., weigh 195 lbs and ride on pretty good roads. My average speed is about 18mph for a 30 miler.

I am thinking of upgrading the wheels to something lighter with sealed bearings. My bike still has the original Rolf Vector Comps. They work but I can't stop thinking that a newer/lighter/newer technology wheelset will improve the ride of the bike.

Any comments? I really don't want to buy a new bike.

Rob


----------



## cannondale86

Hey, 

New road biker here.. Just got a Cannondale. Looking to get tips and advice from you long time riders. Thank you very much


----------



## cannondale86

.....


----------



## acandia91

Hello there.. I am new to road biking.. Name is Alex and I got my first bike last night! I am super soaked and cant wait to put miles on it!


----------



## jrs67

*would you buy from this retailer?*

Hi all, I ammnew to this website as I am looking to get into road biking. I have decided to buy a Giant TCR composite and looking on line found what appears to be a great deal through this company.....I am just not sure of their reputaion and its hard to find reviews of their company. anyways here is a link to their site and the bike i want ....does the price seem to good to be true? they are asking $937.00 for it. 

alanacycles.com


----------



## Yamilo

Hello all,

I had been lurking for about a year until I decided to finally post some months ago but never got to introducing myself. I'm 29 years old and was introduced to cycling by my brother who is a Tri athlete. I guess it's never too late to get into cycling. Cheers!


----------



## ErikS

Hello! I'm new to these forums and road cycling but have been mountain biking for a few years now. I'm 27 years old and live in southern New Mexico. I plan to bike to and/or from work when i can. I recently purchased a 2012 Fuji Altamira Team Replica and love it! 

Glad to be a part of these forums! 
Erik


----------



## Sully00

*Hi from PA*

Hi I'm Sully from Eastern PA. I'm in the market for a new bike so I'm here to learn...and hopefully contribute :thumbsup:


----------



## suprclyd

New to the forum. Was deep into cycling about 15 yrs ago. I quit riding after a mild heart attack back then. I had stents put in and CardioMan told me I had to keep the heart rate down or I could disloge them. So what was the point. Well I made it this far and after several "sedentary" hobbies I really wanted to get back on the bike. So I did. I tried a couple of recumbents but they just didn't do it for me. Now I have me nice DF and I'm starting a graveyard shift in a week. Looking forward to having the daytime to ride. What's interesting is that CardioMan says I can't shoot for a target heart rate because the pills I'm on keep the heart rate down so I'd be working against them. It's cool though, no more hammer time for me. I'm just riding now, and I'll keep to the right.


----------



## Daniel Oliphant

hi names Daniel, im new to road cycling, did aloyt of mountain biking when i was younger, i have used my friends bike to test out on road and found that it is something that i really want to get into, especially as everyone in my battalion seems to be doing it! glad to join this community, gladly except any pointers and help, im also looking to get a starter bike, i have a budget of £600. last thing, i recently went to Halfords and saw a Carrera Zelos for £300 reduced from £599, being new to the this i dont know if that is a good bike or not...ive been measured and am trying to go about this professionally, but i only no soo much lol


----------



## Rocker

Hi I from Ontario Canada and want to get into cycling in the spring. I like to race remote control cars in my spare time and figure I can fit in some time to ride. I need to get in shape as I'm not getting any younger. I'm thinking of buying a hybrid bike but not just sure yet. I'm hoping this form can help me with my decision.


----------



## SpezTrek

hi from Sydney Australia. just finished watching the packers get beat, so thought I'd sign up to kill some time before the nye celbrations start... im a long time rider and am in the market for a new bike in 2013 so I am sure I will be around a bit. cheers.


----------



## ssides

Hello Everyone, I am new to road bikes, been spinning and mountain biking for years and thought a road bike would be a great next step. I want to thank everyone for their posts, bought a new Domane over the holidays and been out three times in 4 days. All is well and looking forward to learning all that I can about this great sport.


----------



## darkwing67

Hello group. Just bought a road bike this winter to do some riding. Have some winter gear and planning on getting back in shape so by mid summer I can do a metric century at least. Got a Windsor Knight from BD on sale. It fits my needs and my LBS is fine with doing any work on it. They are not snobs and will any maintenance work for $$$. Plan on going out on New Years day to get the year started right.


----------



## ppak

Hello, I'm new to the site and have been a bike commuter for a long time. I could beat the school bus by 15 minutes using a bike so I started commuting in High School on my yellow Schwinn Super Sport from about 1973. Once rehabbed a 1957 Raleigh Lenton Sports three speed into a ten speed during the late 70s, that sweet 531 frame with Zeus hubs and Wolber rims was stolen in 1980. In 1981 I replaced it with a Trek 710, used, at Roger's Budget Bike Shop in Madison Wisconsin. I still ride that thing, rust is begining to gain ground. I am also now riding a LeMond Zurich. I love both of these bikes.


----------



## EinRadfahrer

Hi all. Thought I'd start off the new year by de-lurking so I can finally ask some nagging questions. I've been riding since 1990, and used to race, but took a break to become a mother. Mostly I ride my road bike, but did some mt. biking, too, which I enjoy, but not as much as road cycling. Got back to riding with some committment to the sport in 2012. Have had the great fortune to live and ride in many beautiful places around the world, but currently call the flat corn fields of the Midwest home.


----------



## chaadster

I dunno if anyone ever actually reads these intro type threads, but I keep doin' 'em just in case!

I've been tripping across the RBR site for a long time, but never realized there were user forums until recently, and figured I'd sign up and participate a bit.

I've always been a on a bike, nonstop since I was a kid, but only realized I was actually a cyclist in junior high back in '84. Lots of good times since then!

I was infatuated with MTB for a long time, but in the past few years, as family obligations grew and finding time to get out to the trails became more difficult, I've been focused on road riding primarily. I raced MTB for awhile, but never road. Not yet, anyway.

I was a commuter for decades, but since switching to wine importing, I don't have the opportunity for that anymore, but still love to do utility rides like running to the store, hauling the kids, visiting friends, going out to eat or grab a coffee...stuff like that.

Anyway, that's some background on me, thanks for reading, and I hope to be able to contribute to the vitality of these forums! Happy new year!


----------



## Captron

I'm trying to determine the value of my Eddy Merckx bike with a 7 Eleven 1989 frame


----------



## bikeamerica

I ride my cyclocross bike on trails near my house mornings, take our quad camping with my kids, take the kids to school on our triplet, ride an old Medici to work, and take my road bike on long road rides when there's time. Anybody have tips on clothing that works for all cycling's genres?


----------



## Cowboy905

New from Toronto.

I post on some other cycling forums but thought that i'd throw my hat in here. I try to get out for a 50k ride about twice a week and one metric century a month.

Hello


----------



## Kaizmuth

Wow. Looks like I'm the first newb of 2013. Yay me. I'm a noob to good road bikes as I'm mainly a mountain biker. I got a ridiculously good deal on a Guru Evolo about a year ago, but I've only put about 125 miles on it since new. I'm hoping to get a gearing issue worked out so I can spend some more time in the hills to help develop my legs and lungs when I can't get out to the mountain bike trails. 

Hopefully, I'll be on here a bit more as I get some road miles in.


----------



## Lapierre11

*Oslo Norway in May 2013*

I am new to the site. I will be spending a month in Oslo in May/June 2013 and plan to bring my bike. I would appreciate any links to bicycle shops or groups that offer organized rides. Thanks


----------



## Sully00

type36 said:


> Just returned to cycling last year after 35+ years. Went with a flat bar hybrid initially because of long term neck issues, but having been itching for a drop bar roadie. Just bought someone else's custom build on a 2012 Roubaix. Very light and lots of goodies.
> 
> Mostly riding bike paths here in western Pa as I get used to lots of new things (like clipless pedals). I have lots to learn, and the inevitable dumb questions will likely follow.


Welcome to the site!


----------



## letsride28

My first look into a cycling forum! In the past I have just bought a bike, rode it and took it to the shop for tune ups or problems. I think it's time I start learning more about maintenance, repair, components, etc.so I can make the most of my rides and races.


----------



## bashple

*please let me join the forums*

hello everyone.
I'm a japanese student.
please excuse me,perhaps my broken English annoys everyone.

nice to meet everyone.


----------



## relayer66

Hi, new here (and also a newb). I'm 46, career Navy, live in Italy. Never been a serious rider, but love bikes. My current ride is a newer Fuji Feather frame built up to be a track-style fixed gear. It was fun to ride around San Diego but the steep hills around where I live now make it impossible to ride here. Looking into a road bike or cross bike to get back into riding. Think I found a good one...more on that later.


----------



## Phoenix1

Hello everybody! I am mid 30s and new to cycling. I'm trying to decide on a entry level (verrrrry entry level) road bike but in the meantime a friend is letting me use his old Trek road bike with Shimano 105 (not sure what Trek model as I have yet to pick it up). I'm joining the forum to learn more about the sport and to help me figure out what I need to get into cycling. I haven't owned a bike since my old Huffy mountain bike nearly 20 years ago!!

I plan on asking all sorts of n00b questions in the coming months (or years) so I thank you all in advance for your help!!


----------



## Jon7Chow

I'm Jon. Some friends and I have decided to do the Gran Fondo to Whistler BC this fall. Wish me luck!


----------



## ilovemountains

*new member here from WV*

New member here from WV about 1.5 hours outside of the DC area, Ive been lurking on here for quite some time but am in the market for a cyclocross bike and decided now is the time to start asking the pros!


----------



## daveyjt

Hello

I am fairly new to the road, used to have loads of bikes as a kid but a couple of years got into road cycling. I've got a Wilier bike, my longest ride is 130 miles in one day, I cycled from Wales to Spain about 18 months ago and loved it!

Cheers
Dave


----------



## TomvanHalen

Hallo all. I'm Tom, UK student, long time mountain biker, new road cyclist and, as of this morning, proud owner of a beautiful LOOK 585 frame. Can't wait to build it up and ask endless ridiculous worried questions about every minor issue


----------



## Haagis58

Hello everyone on RBR! I've been checking out your site for a few days and just joined your ranks! I am looking to get into road biking and am about to start my first build. I look forward to learning a lot from you all as well as contribute to the growing knowledge base. Thanks for having me!


----------



## kirk c

just dropping a line to say hello.i am kirk c not new to cycling just to this site.read a lot of interesting topic before i joined.u guys r really knowledgeable in the tech area i ride a 1989 cannondale st400 that i just slightly modified,nothing fancy just a good old quality bikethat i bought off of a friend,before that i rode a Giant.that i sold after 20 years.


----------



## vmotorman

*Aloha from the Land of Oz!*

Hi everyone!

My name is Rich. My family & I are getting into cycling because they're too young to have their own street motorcycle! We're looking forward to some fun family time. Hope to learn & share with the forum!


----------

